# Fiji Bios Editing ( Fury / Fury X / Nano / Radeon Pro Duo )



## gupsterg

***** *Under Construction Last update: 21/02/17* *****

Updated 23/03/17:-

i) added *AlKappaccino testing data of OC'ing*

*Note:- As of Fiji bios editor v1.2 all mods most users may require can be done. The manual mods are still in OP for those that wish to know how the editor was developed on mods I tested. They are also there so others may develop a mod and share it.*

*Note:-* Any stock ROM even with a UEFI/GOP module within it, is technically non-UEFI once modified. There is a bios signature within Legacy ROM section, which is a hash of the hashes of protected tables within ROM. As the mods we do are within the protected tables and we can't update the signature in Legacy ROM to reflect the changes it will fail UEFI checks, thus you need CSM support enabled in motherboard bios to use a modded ROM. The only solution to allow custom UEFI ROM with CSM = Off, is to use a custom UEFI/GOP module in ROM. This solution was provided by *Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID Forum*. The update tool is located in appropriate heading below.

*Make backup of original bios on video card, for each switch position.*

*Edit copies of your original bios, so you always have original unedited bios to use if things go bad.*

*Do not flash both bios positions as then at least you'll have option to boot from other if something goes wrong.*

*Do not have HWiNFO, GPU-Z, MSI AB, TriXX, etc running in the background when flashing ROM to card.*

*Warning:* Using this guide to edit your bios will void your warranty (if card has one). This guide is provided assuming a user knows implications of what they are doing. I accept no responsibility for damage from using this information. All efforts are being made to double check information but there maybe errors.



Spoiler: AlKappaccino testing data of OC'ing



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> late to this party, but anyways. I started to oc my Fury X again, after I went back to stock when ReLive came live and now I want to share some OC results with you.
> 
> I use OPs custom BIOS and changed MVDDC back to stock 1.300V. My card at stock runs VID on DPM7 with 1.187V which I changed to 1.231V. I used the already set +25mV offset but decreased VID of DPM0-DPM6 accordingly to match stock values again. So DPM0-6 is stock and DPM7 is around 1.256V under usage.
> 
> Core Clock on 1140mhz at 1.256V runs stable so far, running multiple stress tests. OC in percent = +8%
> 
> HBM can run stock with -25mV but for 545mhz, 1.300V is necessary Going higher results in memory error. OC in percent = +8%
> 
> GPU gets around 48-50°C, VDDC Temp get as high as 65°C and MVDDC is around 49°C. Logged with HWiNFO64.
> I use a pretty aggressive cooling curve though, running 1,900rpm most of the time, which is an acceptable noise level for me.
> 
> And before I forget, my HW is: Windows 10, AMD ReLive 17.3.1, Radeon Fury X, Xeon E3-1231v3, [email protected] of DDR3 ram
> 
> So I ran a few benches to see the performance difference between stock, core oc, HBM oc and both overclocked. I ran each test 3 times and used the average of those for the diagrams.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first of, Valley benchmark with Ultra Preset. Min and Max FPS is not that important. 0,1/1/99-percentile would be much better, but I wanted to keep it simple. Let's talk about avg. FPS then.
> We can see, that HBM oc only already gives us a boost of around +12%. Core OC gives us a boost of +15%. OCing both, results in literally the same, even a bit less. Even though the card maintained their max clock speeds, some kind of throttling seems to take place.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3D Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, 3D Mark. In Fire Strikes High Performance test, HBM oc gives +2%, core and both oced give around +8% performance boost. Again Core gives you more performance per % of oc, but oc on both tends to be even a tidbit worse than ocing only the core.
> 
> Heading over to 3D Marks Time Spy benchmark, we see a very interesting result. HBM oc now gives us -1.7% performance in overall score, on graphics it's withing margin of error. Core oc however increases our performance by around +5%. Again, OC on botch results the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (DX:MD) I used the built in benchmark on DX12, combined with a custom preset (Ultra with tweaks) I set up for my game. We can now see, that HBM oc does nothing and even the 8% core clock increase gives us only 4,8% FPS increase. I was curious whether the increased HBM clock really does nothing, so I also measured the frametimes using OCAT/PresentMon with those results:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frame Times over 30sec in DX:MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While definitely not the best frametimes, we see that HBM oc performs exactly as stock. Only core clock increase results in a better avg. result but oc on both give us the shortest spikes and overall best timings. Which is interesting, considering the reported FPS is the same.
> 
> *Conclusion:* While not the most comprehensive benchmark, I get a similar pattern throughout each test and I try to extend that when I got time. HBM oc does literally nothing at all, with the exception of Valley benchmark. Increasing the core clock results in minor performance increases, but you're very limited on how far you can push the card. A typical combination of both, seems to run the card into some kind of throttling (The clockspeeds stayed at max though). We can often see a slight decreased performance, even though it should be always slightly higher at minimum. But temps are okay, so are the used voltages. As of now, it seems that you gain nothing from HBM OC, but it may vary in different applications. I'll try to look further into this.
> 
> Oh and yeah, here are some AIDA64 screen I took. One is full stock (1050/500), the other full oc (1140/545):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA64






Fury X 3DMark 13 Mega bench (FS / FSE / FSU over 250+ runs) by gupsterg

*AtomBIOS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AtomBios is the ROM on card.

Quote:


> AtomBios info
> 
> Atom is basically a byte code scripting language used to write little scripts to handle basic card initialization tasks (asic init, setting engine/memory clocks, modesetting).
> 
> There are two sets of tables in ATOM: command tables (basically scripts that execute certain functionality) and data tables (structs that store board/system specific information (type and number of connectors/encoders used on the board, power states, ddc lines, panel info, etc.).
> 
> The command tables are versioned and there are specific structs defined for the inputs to the command tables. These are all defined in atombios.h and ObjectID.h. Command tables can also call other command tables and look up data in data tables.


Extract from, another useful page to view.



*AtomDis (AtomBios parser) installation and usage in Ubuntu*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Used this guide to install VM of Ubuntu , I used Ubuntu 32bit version.

2. Click *Files* icon in launcher bar , you will now be in your user home directory. Right click a empty section and select *Open Terminal*


Spoiler: Screenshot for referencing







**** Commands in terminal window are case sensitive ****

3. Install git , type command *sudo apt-get install git*


Spoiler: Screenshot for referencing







4. Clone the AtomDis files , type command *git clone git://people.freedesktop.org/~mhopf/AtomDis
*


Spoiler: Screenshot for referencing







5. Now compile the downloaded AtomDis files, type command *make*


Spoiler: Screenshot for referencing







6. To see supported commands for atomdis type command *./atomdis*


Spoiler: Screenshot for referencing







7. You can make atomdis output data to txt by adding *>filename.txt* , for example gaining tables of a bios.

*./atomdis yourbiosfilename l >bios_tables.txt*

Another method I use is selecting and copying created tables list in terminal window and the pasting it into PasteBIN. I can then share this paste or view it in windows whilst Ubuntu running in VM, I also use googledrive as I quick method of transferring files between windows & Ubuntu VM.



*AtomBiosReader for Windows by @kizwan*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Creates tables for a ROM like AtomDis in Linux, in the created tables lists you will find "Command Tables" and "Data Tables". Pretty much all edits we will be doing are"Data Tables".

Extract from created tables list for a ROM:-

Code:



Code:


000f:   a0da  Len 02b4  Rev 07:01  (PowerPlayInfo)

Each table gets a hexadecimal number in the list, in above example PowerPlay is 000f.

After that we see the offset location for PowerPlay in the ROM = a0da , if we pick "Search" then select "Goto" from menu bar in HxD (hex editor) and type that offset location the cursor will go there.

After that we see length in hexadecimal of the PowerPlay table in the ROM, 02B4 . If we pick "Edit" then "Select block" from menu bar in HxD and enter the offset location a0da and the length 02B4 the whole PowerPlay will be selected out of ROM.

ATOMBIOSReader.zip 74k .zip file




*ATiFlash*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Windows command line version



Run command prompt in administrator mode to flash; it can take longer than DOS version to finish flash on previous gen cards, so do wait. Below is screenie of completed flash message.



*Link:-* 




Saving ROM

1. Download ATiFlash zip, place all files in directory where you will run ATiFlash.

2. Run command prompt as administrator, navigate to where ATiFlash is on your system, mine is in C:\Users\XPS

3. To save ROM enter atiflash -s 0 romname.rom , once complete you can flip bios switch to save other position bios.

*Note:-* Check saved ROM is 256KB, also GPU-Z now does support backup of ROM for Fiji.

Flashing ROM

1. Download ATiFlash zip, place all files in directory where you will run ATiFlash.

2. Run command prompt as administrator, navigate to where ATiFlash is on your system, mine is in C:\Users\XPS

3. To flash enter atiflash -p 0 romname.rom , do wait for message on screen "Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update."

Forcing a flash of ROM with different SSID / DeviceID

1. Download ATiFlash zip, place all files in directory where you will run ATiFlash.

2. Run command prompt as administrator, navigate to where ATiFlash is on your system, mine is in C:\Users\XPS

3. To flash enter atiflash -p 0 romname.rom -f , do wait for message on screen "Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update."

*Notes:-* Do not have HWiNFO , GPU-Z, MSI AB, etc running in the background when flashing card. If your system is OC'd (ie CPU) make sure it is stable or I would advise flash at stock. If you have not fixed checksum you will see an error same as below image.



ATiFlash.zip 185k .zip file






Spoiler: Windows GUI version



Set shortcut properties so it runs as administrator.



After a ROM is flashed successfully you will see message shown below.



Be aware you may note the AtiWinFlash progress bar showing "Not Responding" momentarily when flashing a modded ROM, this is normal behavior, the flash will complete successfully.

AtiWinFlash.zip 1200k .zip file




Spoiler: Version of AtiWinFlash







*Notes:-* Do not have HWiNFO , GPU-Z, MSI AB, etc running in the background when flashing card. If your system is OC'd (ie CPU) make sure it is stable or I would advise flash at stock.






*Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1st step reset drivers to default, so far I have not needed to reinstall drivers for a bios mod to take as default.






Next if you have profiles and settings saved in MSI AB / GPU Tweak / TriXX , etc you may need to either delete the settings files for those apps or uninstall them without keeping profiles, etc and then reinstall. I'd also make sure install folders for those apps are empty / deleted after uninstall prior to reinstalling. Looking at Asus graphics card support pages GPU Tweak II uninstaller does not remove everything so they have a special uninstaller on their site.

Another thing that has come to light is it's best to not set "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" in MSI AB prior to a flash of ROM, as clocks,etc maybe wrong after flash.



*Fiji Bios Editor by @DDSZ*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*** More info to be added, currently I'd advise read the thread







***

Fiji_BIOS_Editor_v1.2.zip 10k .zip file


Mirror: Fiji Bios Editor v1.2 on my GD
SHA-1 Checksum: 91BC541C20D8D4A430756DD234C34413E6D86DD4



*How to edit GPU Core voltage*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Concepts*

The 3 methods of voltage modification that can be used by us.

i) The PowerPlay can be modified for VID for a DPM, DPM is a GPU state, this has a clock and voltage associated with it, manually set or "auto calculate".

ii) A GPU core voltage offset through the voltage control chip, this effects all DPM states, may they be manually set or "auto calculate".

iii) A combination of the 2 above methods.

*Manually setting VID for a DPM*

Right click image below and open in new tab to see large version.



*Increasing VID for a DPM based on an OC in OS via SW*

Example:- In image heading *Manually setting VID for a DPM* the example card has DPM 7 as 1212mV on stock ROM. So if it required +56mV in MSI AB/Trixx, etc to achieve a GPU clock OC of 1145MHz and we wish to set that OC in ROM you would edit:-

i) DPM 7 GPU clock from 1050 to 1145.
ii) DPM 7 VID from 1212mV to 1268mV (ie 1212mV+56mV=1268mV)

*Note:-* Setting more than 1300mV will make windows BSOD just before logon, so if your card has 1 ROM position be careful you don't set more than 1300mV for a DPM. The only way to gain more than 1300mV is to use a ROM which has a GPU core voltage offset. Only factory ROMs which have this so far is Sapphire Fury Nitro, for other cards use my ROM packs in heading further down OP.

*SVI2 Compliant Voltages*

The below image has SVI2 compliant voltages table, which can be used when manually setting VID per DPM in Fiji bios editor. Right click image below and open in new tab to see large version.



*Editing GPU Core voltage offset*

See heading *My Fiji VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding voltage offset in ROM* until further update here.



*Gaining VID per DPM information and i2cdump for voltage control chip (IR3567B)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Registers dump via AiDA64 will produce VID per DPM, I used AIDA64 Extreme v5.60.3700.

*Note:* In menu > view > status bar must be enabled to see menu shown in video for registers dump.






When we have 2 or more GPU in a system then only 1 cards VID per DPM is shown neatly in registers dump. You'll find headings within dump:-

[ ATI GPU #[*GPU No*] @ mem [*variable text*] ]

Then below that is the registers for that card.

So let's say GPU 1 was shown with nice neat VID per DPM in registers dump, then head over to registers below heading for GPU 2. Then you'll note:-

[SCLK DPM0 / MinVddc = 0.90000 V]
[SCLK DPM0 / SclkFreq = 300 MHz]

and so on.

Here is 



 to ref, I do make a mistake at one point







.

Currently on my card AiDA64 is not giving i2cdump, so I added -i2cdump command switch to MSI Afterburner to get info of IR3567B voltage controller chip. In the install dir of MSI Afterburner you will find I2CDUMP.TXT with dumped info.

Example of how your shortcut property for "Target" box should be:-

"C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" -i2cdump

*Note:* the space between " -






To aid thread if members can attach the 2x created TXTs, I would appreciate it







(please do test at stock).

Top window registers dump via AiDA64, near end is VID. Lower window i2cdump via MSI AB, bus 6 id 30 is where on my ref PCB Fury IR3567B responded.





*How to edit GPU Frequency per DPM*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In Fiji Bios editor is PowerPlay tab, here you can set GPU frequency per DPM, DPM 0 = lowest state DPM7 = highest state.

Right click below image and open in new tab to see large version.



*Note:* Forgot to state in the above image if GPU clock is decreased and VID is set as "auto calculate" you will see decreased VID.



Spoiler: Archived manually editing GPU Frequency per DPM using hex editor



In PowerPlay is a section which sets GPU frequency per DPM, DPM 0 = lowest state DPM7 = highest state.



What you see in the notepad window:-

i) take hex values do endian conversion (the switching of hex values)

ii) convert HEX to DEC

iii) knock of the 00 to make value to MHz

To set a new value of GPU frequency for a DPM do the reverse of above, fix checksum and flash. Be aware that changing a frequency will mean ROM will recalculate a new EVV VID for that DPM(view logs below).



*Note:-* The maximum VID I've seen so far on my Fury Tri-X has been 1.250V for GPU clocks above 1000MHz.






*How to edit cooling profile in ROM*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Right click below image and open in new tab to see bigger size.





Spoiler: Archive



There are two modes of fan control, standard aka look up table (LUT) and advanced aka fuzzy logic (FL).

Here is screenie of Overdrive section for FL (stock method) and LUT.







Spoiler: Editing Advanced fan mode (FL)



In PowerPlay near lower section is cooling profile (right click image and open in new tab to see at best res).



*Note:-* fix checksum before flashing ROM

*LUT enable mode works but sticks to one PWM rather than the 3, so currently until I find a way for it to work only use FL mode or custom curves via MSI AB, etc. It maybe driver issue or something else.*

Due to few question about the mod I've added image below hopefully explaining what this mod does.



The values I modded to improve cooling profile on Fury Tri-X (air cooled) also work the same way on Fury X (AIO).



*Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*How to edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Note: From Fiji bios editor v1.2 OverDrive limit can be modified using it, this section has been kept here to show how the manual mod is done, so users will learn more about ROM and share mods they develop.*

Near the top of PowerPlay is OverDrive Limits.

Example Memory clock limit:-

50 C3 00 00 , switch the HEX values = 00 00 C3 50 , convert to DEC = 50000 , trim 00 to make MHz = 500

To set 525MHz, add 00 to the end of value 52500 , convert to HEX 00 00 CD 14 , switch HEX values = 14 CD 00 00 .

Overwrite original values in PowerPlay using hex editor and save ROM, open ROM in Fiji Bios editor and resave to fix checksum and flash.



*If we up RAM frequency in PowerPlay (ie HBM clock) and don't increase OverDrive RAM Limit, HBM/RAM performance is not limited.*

*Note 1:* When we raise RAM OverDrive Limit in PowerPlay higher than set HBM clock in PowerPlay you will not require "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" to be selected in MSI AB to be able to increase HBM clock. You will also see a slider in OverDrive page to be able to alter HBM clock.

*Note 2:-* If you change HBM clock in ROM higher than OverDrive Limit for RAM you will not be able to change GPU clocks via software (ie MSI AB, this was tested with default settings in driver/MSI AB). You will see a HBM slider in OverDrive page but it can not be moved.

*Note 3:* If we wish to mod ROM to be like "factory ROM" but have increased HBM clock in PowerPlay then match RAM OverDrive Limit to it. Then in OverDrive page of driver you will have no slider for HBM clock adjustment and you will need to enable "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" in MSI AB to increase HBM clock via software.



Spoiler: OD page, stock ROM



So in stock ROM RAM freq. 500MHz OD RAM Limit 500MHz = no RAM slider.







Spoiler: OD page, ROM with OD RAM Limit increased only



So in ROM RAM freq. 500MHz OD RAM Limit 525MHz = moveable RAM slider.







Spoiler: OD page, ROM with RAM frequency increased in PowerPlay only



So in ROM RAM freq. 525MHz OD RAM Limit 500MHz = RAM section appearing but no slider.







Spoiler: OD page, ROM with OD RAM Limit RAM frequency in PowerPlay increased



So in ROM RAM freq. 525MHz OD RAM Limit 525MHz = no RAM section in OD.








*How to edit Maximum ASIC Temperature*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In PowerPlay near lower section is PowerLimit section within that is Maximum ASIC Temperature (right click image and open in new tab to see at best res).



*Note:-* fix checksum before flashing ROM



*How to edit PowerLimit*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There are 3 values that can be edited, screenshots only show PowerPlay table; the values shown are near the end of this table.



*Warning:* Anyone implementing this mod needs to be aware you will see no upped % for "PowerLimit" in CCC / MSI AB / TriXX / etc. The new values will become new starting point of "PowerLimit" (ie 0%). When you increase these 3 values in bios and add 50% "PowerLimit" via an OC app you will be going higher than stock settings.

*Note:* PowerLimit relates to GPU not total board power usage. So you will see higher readings for A/W in HWiNFO for VRM than what you set in PowerLimit as other circuitry and "electrical elements" are not part of PowerLimit.

The 3 values that can be edited are:-

*TDP:* "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"

*TDC:* "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"

*Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL)*: "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"

*TDC*

For this knowledge of phases on VRM and spec of components is necessary. Best source is hi res PCB images and then google for tech spec pdfs on mosfets. The ref PCB Fury / X are 6 phase VRM, IMO 400A is max depending on load / temps, temps greatly effect what VRM can output without running into an issue.

*Simple explanation regarding VRM*

The VRM takes the 12v and steps it down to lower voltage for GPU,etc to use, the VRM converts the higher voltage, lower current supply to a low voltage, high current supply.

*MPDL* relates to what power can be delivered to card from mobo slot/PCI-E plugs.



So a 8+6 config card 300W MAX , 8+8 = 375W , etc just bear in mind warning in red above.

My "safe" advise would be:-

a) to take stock values of TDP / TDC / MPDL and add same % to each but taking into context VRM for TDC and PCI-E connector config for MPDL.

b) test what PL you require and set in ROM only that amount, this way if you wanna test a new OC to see if it throttle you can always use MSI AB to add a small amount of PL.

Just as a side note I never run Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT on my GPUs.

*Further info*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hawaii or Fiji based cards don't draw anywhere near the maximum allowed by the specification (i.e 66W) from the PCI-E slot. They draw the power for the GPU VRM from the PCI-E power connectors and the power drawn from the PCI-E bus itself only feeds VDDCI VRM and the display interfaces (on Hawaii) and MVDDC and display interfaces on Fiji.


Below is data from THG for Fury Tri-X, Fury X and Nano. Viewers of data be aware:-

a) high leakage chip would be more draw, we have no idea if these are high/average/low leakage GPU samples.
b) I would use the average figures rather than max, without going into detail the max figures are instantaneous draw figures which occur for a very minute time period but can occur frequently depending upon "factors".



Now to expand on what the PCI-E plugs can provide, what I have placed higher up in this section is PCI-E SIG information *but* the hardware limits of PCI-E plugs are higher. Most PSU are 6+2 so the 6 pin plug does have 3x 12V.





*Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Credit to *Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID Forum* for this app and custom UEFI/GOP module.

i) Download GOPupd v1.9.5 with custom AMD UEFI/GOP module. If you require the original GOPupd tool visit Fernado's Win-RAID forum via this link to right thread.

ii) save your ROM to update with GOPupd using GPU-Z or AtiFlash or use your already modified ROM and view video below.

*Notes:*

i) You will see a message appear as below, this is not an issue, if you see a differing message please post in thread.

Code:



Code:


Data after ROM and not part of EFI! Please report it!

  Recovering extra data at the same offset 0x38000.

ii) the custom UEFI/GOP module in VBios will allow CSM=Off and Fast boot= On, but will not allow Secure boot = On, reason being the signature in UEFI/GOP can not be updated by us AFAIK.









*How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



More info to follow, this bat file was created by@Lard and updated by @kizwan

Table_Calculator.zip 2k .zip file




*My Fiji VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding voltage offset in ROM*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



At the time of this post there are no factory ROMs with VDDC & MVDDC in ROM (Nitro does from factory have VDDC only offset). SO attached are ROMs I made







, no further support or edits will be done to them by me, whatever you require them to be learn from thread and make it so







.

*After flashing it is recommended to power down PC fully and up to reinitialize voltage control chip (IR3567B) with the new offset data in ROM.*

The Fury Tri-X ROMs are stock factory ROMs with:-

i) VDDC & MVDDC offsets added.
ii) VDDC & MVDDC offsets added plus 400MHz timings placed in 500MHz & 600MHz straps.

The Fury Nitro ROMs are stock factory ROMs with:-

i) MVDDC offset added.
ii) MVDDC offset added plus 400MHz timings placed in 500MHz & 600MHz straps.

Thus user will need to run @TX12's unlock tool to gain SP and to do any other mods they require.

The Fury X , Nano and Radeon Pro Duo ROMs are stock factory ROMs with:-

i) VDDC & MVDDC offsets added.
ii) VDDC & MVDDC offsets added plus 400MHz timings placed in 500MHz & 600MHz straps.

So user will need to do any other mods they require.

*Note:* VDDC & MVDDC ROMs have +25mV VDDC but *-*25mV MVDDC, so you should see 1.275V in HWiNFO. *Only* the Fury Nitro VDDC & MVDDC ROMs have +18.75mV VDDC (as they have this from factory) but *-*25mV MVDDC. To make MVDDC stock or higher user will need to edit ROM, this is so user is taking steps to increase voltage.

*Note:* Even though the modded ROMs are based on UEFI ROMs, this has been disabled in ROM (ie the modded ROMs are NON-UEFI). The reason being I/we are unable to update a "signature" in the ROM, which when "pure UEFI" mode is enabled on a motherboard, the legacy ROM section due to modification and no "signature" update to reflect this, fails check. So you will need CSM support enabled in motherboard bios. The only way to have above ROM (or your own modded ROMs) working with CSM = Off is to use Lordkag's GOPupd Tool to insert a custom UEFI/GOP module in to video card ROM.



Spoiler: Standard Protection ROMs



*Note:* Be aware these ROMs have stock factory VMAX limit as 1.48125V for loop 1 (GPU) loop 2 (HBM). So even if you add +300mV offset to GPU and your EVV VID is 1.250V you will not go over 1.48125V. If you manually set your DPM 7 as 1.3V and add +300mV offset to GPU you will still not go over 1.48125V. As we are talking VID, due to LLC (LoadLine Calibration) you will not see 1.48125V VDDC and by that I do not suggest it is safe to use such high VID/VDDC. The HBM voltage has also same voltage limit, I did not increase or decrease this from stock ROM setting.

Fury_Tri-X_ROM_Pack.zip 814k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: c651697a051d1e371fa807aec5ace9f1b9340055

Fury_Nitro_ROM_Pack.zip link to my GD
Zip SHA-1 hash: FD175957C689425462D6E9C5171DB10AF6FE3FC7

Fury_X_ROM_Pack.zip 205k .zip file

Zip Sha-1 hash: 7e863dc6ae1bcbf807d588486bedae6d788cdae3

Nano_ROM_Pack.zip 202k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: fe1a9f6928b5def287a6896bf7c6054b93e8642f

Radeon_Pro_Duo_ROM_Pack.zip 377k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: de2e556eb97c0180bfb81ec97ec8fcdf4a0e0b2e





Spoiler: Enhanced Protection ROMs



*Note:* These ROMs have VMAX limit as 1.36875V for loop 1 (GPU) loop 2 (HBM). So regardless of what you do in OS you will not go over this limit. Regardless what you do to ROM (ie edit DPM VID and/or voltage offset) you will not go over this limit, only caveat being as long as the protection hex value has not be modified which is independent of other mods we do







.

Fury_Tri-X_EP_ROM_Pack.zip 814k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: e6664c98e9b7c724d836967d87584d09861aada7

Fury_Nitro_EP_ROM_Pack.zip link to my GD
Zip SHA-1 hash: AE56F831884761F1BFED59065F55BEEF2430B276

Fury_X_EP_ROM_Pack.zip 205k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: 99f02a4c2981821d89cf95289672b9eb5f19a1fd

Nano_EP_ROM_Pack.zip 202k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: 98b1a9a8e8c670cf30947249eb43b39fc91177fa

Radeon_Pro_Duo_EP_ROM_Pack.zip 377k .zip file

Zip SHA-1 hash: fa2460f1ad3b6916cf94501be4030586f7ee76fd



*Warning:* Using these ROMs will void your warranty (if card has one). These are provided assuming a user knows implications of what they are doing. I accept no responsibility for damage from using these ROMs.

Below is an image of VoltageObjectInfo from voltage offset ROM to illustrate how to change it with in ROM.



Here is a 



 showing how to use windows calculator for above purpose.

*I advise users experimenting with increased MVDDC to mod the cooling profile so HBM is cooler. As Fiji has gen 1 HBM I would assume it may not really tolerate increased MVDDC for lengthy periods, but I don't know for certain. So exercise caution if you value not killing the card.*

*Note:* You can search for the GPU core/HBM voltage offsets in a ROM by using the find command in a hex editor but I highly recommend using the tables lists with each ROM to do this edit so you know you are in the right area of ROM.

*Note:* Adding the hex values:-

i) 8D 00 xx 00 (xx denoting offset value) for GPU core voltage offset.
ii) 8E 00 xx 00 (xx denoting offset value) for HBM voltage offset.

to another ROM's VoltageObjectInfo is not recommended, reason being adding these values also requires further edits to ROM, which I have not listed here







but easily doable if you learn ROM mod which is point of placing manual mods in OP







.

*Note:* For Radeon Pro Duo as there is master and slave ROM you will need to edit each as required.



*Adding VDDC Offset to Fury X ROM*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Note:* This guide is for where IR3567B is used on PCB as Voltage Control Chip.

Link to 



.

Attached is guide.txt seen in linked video.

guide.txt 3k .txt file


GoogleDoc link to IR3567B registers I'm aware of. The process shown in the video can be used to add registers which may not be in the VoltageObjectInfo of your ROM.

*Note:* Use above GoogleDoc information with caution as potential for killing card.



*FAQ*

*What is EVV?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EVV = Electronic Variable Voltage, this is the default method of VID setting in ROM. This is based on LeakageID and default GPU clock plus other GPU properties. A VID per DPM will be calculated and set automatically.

In stock ROM PowerPlay we see EVV pointers per DPM, to calculate the pointer you need to add the order (2-8) to 0xFF00 or 65280:

- DPM0 (manually fixed voltage)
- DPM1 (2nd DPM) = 0xFF02 (65282)
- DPM2 (3rd DPM) = 0xFF03 (65283)
- DPM3 (4th DPM) = 0xFF04 (65284)
- DPM4 (5th DPM) = 0xFF05 (65285)
- DPM5 (6th DPM) = 0xFF06 (65286)
- DPM6 (7th DPM) = 0xFF07 (65287)
- DPM7 (8th DPM) = 0xFF08 (65288)

So the DPM VID pointers we see they increase by 1 to denote the next level of DPM EVV VID.



*What is DPM?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DPM = Dynamic Power Management , when we discuss this it is basically states the bios has for the GPU, there are 8 in ROM (but there are more, read AMD PowerTune PDFs on web). DPM 0 is lowest and DPM 7 is highest, "PowerTune" tech uses these states to manage the GPU for various reasons.



*What's the difference between VID and VDDC?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VID is the voltage that the GPU requests from voltage regulator, VDDC is the real monitored GPU voltage. Why VID and VDDC will also vary is due to LoadLine calibration, the difference between VID and VDDC due to LLC is termed as VDROOP. VDROOP is not bad, read this linked article and apply it in the sense of the GPU.

This is why we gain VID information per DPM as VDDC can be lower than VID. Please view this 



 carefully as well. I have attached the registers dump showing VID per DPM and HML with the VDDC from per DPM testing below.

Fury_X_GPU-Z_Render_test.zip 11k .zip file


Also we must note due to "PowerTune" tech and different apps load GPU differently we will see different VDDC for same VID and clocks. You can test this by say running 3DM FS and monitoring VDDC in MSI AB and then comparing with a run of Unigine Valley or Heaven.



*Does HBM clock in steps?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Simple answer YES _and_ I was a skeptic about this but it is true, for longer answer view this post.



*OCP Limit / VRM Temperature Limit Info*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Users may notice in HWiNFO VRM amp readings higher than OCP limits in IR3567B, AFAIK this is not due to an error in HWiNFO but down to how the driver reports this data to it. I have lowered OCP on my card to test if card does shutdown when OCP limit is reached.





*How do I get monitoring data like VRM temperature / VRM Amps & Watts?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HWiNFO, open application selecting "Sensors"



*Useful links*

Hex Editors:

1. HxD (great freeware one IMO)
2. Hex Workshop (has more advanced features, like colour mapping,etc; free 30 day trial)

TPU VBios Database: Link

Courtesy of @TX12 (Check OP of his thread for info on below 2 utils)

CUinfo v1.6: Link 1 Link 2
AtomTool v1.1: Link

Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) : Official site Guru3D Mirror



Spoiler: Archived



Starting this thread as hoping to get some bios mods done to my Fiji card.

So my current ROM collection for compares are:-

Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Stock PL
Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Increased PL

Then we have @The Stilt FuryXLCB2 (Link), next we have a selection of ROMs posted by @Xtreme Addict on HWbot forum made by Asus R&D. *I would not use the Fury Strix ROMs on ref PCB Fury or Fury X as the VRM design differs greatly, so ROM is setup to reflect that.*


----------



## NBrock




----------



## Noirgheos

So the Sapphire Fury OC bios is safe to flash to a 1000MHz Fury right? I can barely hit 1080MHz on stock voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

I would consider it safe







and will be flashing it to my Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD edition







(ETA Friday







). Only flash to one bios position so you have other position to recover from.

In the context of your question when comparing STD edition bios vs OC edition (stock PL) there is only changes in:-

FirmwareInfo 1 hex value 02 vs 03 (this table in Hawaii was ignored for any mods as nothing much going on).

PowerPlayInfo have increased GPU Freq. 1000 vs 1040 and 2 unknown hex values at present.

All IDs (DeviceID / BoardID / SubsystemID, etc) are the same between them.

OC edition (stock PL) vs OC edition (increased PL) only changes in:-

PowerPlayInfo by 6 values , 5 of them I currently think maybe fan or temp related and 1 is defo related to PowerLimit.

I did mark PowerPlay way back 07/11/15 and plan to first concentrate on this table first for mods.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would consider it safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will be flashing it to my Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ETA Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Only flash to one bios position so you have other position to recover from.
> 
> In the context of your question when comparing STD edition bios vs OC edition (stock PL) there is only changes in:-
> 
> FirmwareInfo 1 hex value 02 vs 03 (this table in Hawaii was ignored for any mods as nothing much going on).
> 
> PowerPlayInfo have increased GPU Freq. 1000 vs 1040 and 2 unknown hex values at present.
> 
> All IDs (DeviceID / BoardID / SubsystemID, etc) are the same between them.
> 
> OC edition (stock PL) vs OC edition (increased PL) only changes in:-
> 
> PowerPlayInfo by 6 values , 5 of them I currently think maybe fan or temp related and 1 is defo related to PowerLimit.
> 
> I did mark PowerPlay way back 07/11/15 and plan to first concentrate on this table first for mods.


So on the BIOS switch that I flash this one to, it should become 1040MHz Fury right? Also would your edits negate the downclocking with VSYNC on in Crimson? Or will I still need Clockblocker?

Also, if display doesn't show after flashing, switching the BIOS should solve it right?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, you will have default clock of GPU 1040MHz once you flash the Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Edition ROM; this can be modified as well (soon be a section in OP)







.

It is very very early days in bios modding Fiji







, so at present downclocking I can't help with but hope when I have my own card I can find a solution







.

If you flash Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Edition ROM and card does not post or have an issue in OS then I would do as I did with the 4x 290/X cards I've been playing with. Boot system with DOS USB stick using other bios position, whilst PC on switch bios position to bad flash side and flash with correct bios.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes, you will have default clock of GPU 1040MHz once you flash the Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Edition ROM; this can be modified as well (soon be a section in OP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It is very very early days in bios modding Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so at present downclocking I can't help with but hope when I have my own card I can find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you flash Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Edition ROM and card does not post or have an issue in OS then I would do as I did with the 4x 290/X cards I've been playing with. Boot system with DOS USB stick using other bios position, whilst PC on switch bios position to bad flash side and flash with correct bios.


I'll flash the Tri-X OC BIOS over the stock one. I tested the secondary one, it works fine. So if i screw up the first flash, I can just stick with using the secondary BIOS for now.


----------



## gupsterg

Cool







, added "PowerLimit" heading and some info to OP. More info to be added once I've done some tests with my card (arriving today







).

I should be able to add heading about GPU clock editing (+per DPM) as well today







.


----------



## buildzoid

@gupsterg

That BIOS I gave should have modded voltage as well as the power limits. I see I did the power limits wrong so I'll do a retest for the throttling today.


----------



## gupsterg

My card has arrived also today







, just gotta find time to install and then do some tests







.

We were unaware of that 270 value, you may recall I stated Hawaii had 3 values; back in Nov 15, I could only find 2 values at the time for Fiji ROM. Now how I'm more sure of values is due to being able to read pointers in PowerPlay to sections (this info will soon be added to Hawaii/Fury bios mod threads).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If the temperature is below the throttling temperature (75°C) and the power draw stays below the TDP (270W, PowerTune / Power Control @ 0%), it is definitely a driver issue and not directly related to PowerTune or PowerPlay. Disabling PowerPlay is definitely not the correct approach to solve it, since it will mess up the power management completely.


I believe it is TDC due to how in Hawaii TDC is always lower than TDP/MPDL (and equal to each other), plus we have info regarding how in Sapphire Fury OC bios is upped "PowerLimit" (I think they did not lift limit to full extent).
Quote:


> The vBIOS switch on top of the card allows users to switch between two different vBIOS versions. One is set to a 75C temperature target that keeps the power to the GPU limited to 300W and the other version is set for an 80C GPU temperature target and a 350W power limit


Quote from.

Anyhow testing will get to the bottom of it







.

Like I said in Fury owners club, in hawaii if TDC wasn't upped and only TDP/MPDL was card would throttle. I also experienced this on a 295X2 when doing mods for @ENTERPRISE.

I hope my Fury unlocks (if I was honest I only bought it to do bios mods!LOL) ....


----------



## buildzoid

For TDC I recommend not going over 420A. The MOSFETs are 70A at 125C and 90A at 100C but the chokes are 71A at all temps as far as I can figure out. I have a new BIOS ready to test for myslef based of the Stilt BIOS you posted but I'm leaving for an LN2 even this weekend and don't want to potentially kill my PC before I leave.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for info







.

Agree, I think I read AMD state good for 400A in some PR material.

Mind doing a little test for me?

I have added heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* to OP, IR3567B is responding on bus 6 id 30.


Spoiler: My dumps







I wanna compare VID and i2cdump, strangely the dump is looking familiar to hawaii. Do you have oscilloscope to see if we change fSW of VRM what is result? looking at dump I suspect it is currently 480kHz like Hawaii.

*** edit ***

@NBrock & @Noirgheos

Any chance of you guys also providing dumps? Do at stock for whichever ROM you guys are on, please attach both txts as will make comparing easier. I will attach mine also to relevant post ASAP.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Agree, I think I read AMD state good for 400A in some PR material.
> 
> Mind doing a little test for me?
> 
> I have added heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* to OP, IR3567B is responding on bus 6 id 30.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna compare VID and i2cdump, strangely the dump is looking familiar to hawaii. Do you have oscilloscope to see if we change fSW of VRM what is result is gained? looking at dump I suspect it is currently 490kHz like Hawaii.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> @NBrock & @Noirgheos
> 
> Any chance of you guys also providing dumps? Do at stock for whichever ROM you guys are on, please attach both txts as will make comparing easier. I will attach mine also to relevant post ASAP.


I can do it tonight.


----------



## gupsterg

Will very much appreciate it


----------



## NBrock

Ok so I got the debug from AiDA 64. Where do I get the info to turn on the MSI afterburner I2C dump tool?

This is what I found....but where do I get the values to add in here. MSIAfterburner.exe /i2cd[[],[],[]]

it doesn't seem to paste/post correctly.


----------



## MunneY

need to keep my eye on this... Might try it on my fury x if you figure something good out!


----------



## Noirgheos

Hey sorry for not responding. I also don't know how to dump. I think I'll wait until you guys get some good mods going on, and then I'll flash that BIOS to one of the switches.

Can we make requests?

1040MHz stock,
500W power limit default (will this possibly make things unstable?)

Pretty sure stock is 450W right?

Maybe using 500W will help me achieve 1100MHz without extra voltage, because thanks to AMD adding voltage lowers FPS. I already did try out maxed power limit sliders on stock though...


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* has been updated with MSI AB i2cdump video and shortcut properties info.

Hoping today to test some edits as have been marking / viewing PowerPlay table .



@Noirgheos

How to dump = view heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* in OP.

Yes you can make requests and I will fulfil ASAP; but bare in mind that takes time away from me viewing ROM and furthering modding. Main idea is to document all mods in OP and then each person does their own modding. Whilst people do their own modding I'm hoping they will learn to explore ROM themselves and thus point out mods; this is how we progressed with hawaii bios modding







.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC Increased PL


What's the PL value in this bios?


----------



## gupsterg

A compare of Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC stock PL & increased PL is show in image heading *How to edit PowerLimit* (with data values)







.


----------



## rt123

@gupsterg

This thread should be an interesting read for you.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=153092


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for link







.

The bios that Buildzoid was using (in that thread) he only modded 2 out of 3 values IMO, originally way back in Nov 15 I thought those were the only 2. Now I have found the 3rd







, I'm hoping once he finds time to retest it has an effect







.


----------



## rt123

Great news.
Best of luck.


----------



## Neon Lights

Would there be any way to increase the other voltages and not only the Vcore with a modified BIOS on a Fury X in order to make it overclock higher? I am asking this because as people may know Fury X overclocking only scales to a certain point with more Vcore (for me personally that is about +120mV) and Xtreme Addict raised the other voltages in order to achieve his 1400MHz overclock, so I assume what the Fury X "needs" in order to overclock higher is more of the other voltages.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Great news.
> Best of luck.


I'm gonna do some OC'ing / tests but at present tweaking fan profile. Stock is great for really quiet operation, but temps were getting near 75C, which I didn't want TBH. Now I've got FL mode tweaked some what I'm seeing about ~65C. Still the card is "inaudible", I keep checking if the fans are actually spinning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Would there be any way to increase the other voltages and not only the Vcore with a modified BIOS on a Fury X in order to make it overclock higher? I am asking this because as people may know Fury X overclocking only scales to a certain point with more Vcore (for me personally that is about +120mV) and Xtreme Addict raised the other voltages in order to achieve his 1400MHz overclock, so I assume what the Fury X "needs" in order to overclock higher is more of the other voltages.


No I won't be able to mod bios to support changing the "other voltages", for example only card I know out of the box which allows say 0.95V rail voltage control is Matrix 290X (don't know about past gen cards) and this had extra voltage controller chip to allow it (AFAIK).

TBH I don't know if we'll nail voltage mods via bios but I will be trying. Hawaii was GEN 1 EVV card, Fiji is GEN 2 EVV and this was what The Stilt said about it on Guru3D a year or so ago.

First aim is just to see what can be done with PowerPlay, next would be to get VID mods via bios.

Due to IR3567B being used on Fury/X what was learnt in hawaii bios modding can be applied, that could mean potentially PT1/PT3 type ROMs for Fury/X.


----------



## NBrock

Here are my files.

atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


i2cdump.txt 26k .txt file


Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, many thanks


----------



## gupsterg

OP has been updated:-

i) Heading *How to edit fan mode* has now a section within it *Editing Advanced fan mode (FL)*.

ii) Heading *How to edit Maximum ASIC Temperature* added also.

On another note been getting VRM info via HWiNFO, I'm not getting a crash as highlighted in this thread (used info in post 24 to get stats); I'm using Crimson 16.2, UEFI install Win7 x64.

*** edit ***

Besides GPU temp (and consequentiality RAM I would think) VRM temp is seeing an improvement with FL profile mod. Noting some monitoring values error in log/screenie, but still gives a good idea.

3DM FS Demo looped for ~24min, room ambient ~18C.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On another note been getting VRM info via HWiNFO


I don't see any VRm temps in HWinfo on my sapphire fury tri-x.. Am I missing something here?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> I don't see any VRm temps in HWinfo on my sapphire fury tri-x.. Am I missing something here?


Update HWinfo.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> I don't see any VRm temps in HWinfo on my sapphire fury tri-x.. Am I missing something here?


Added heading *Gaining VRM monitoring values using HWiNFO*







.


----------



## provost

OP, this is great. I don't have much experience with AMD cards, but I do know that the only way we were able to get Kepler truly unlocked with modded bios was once Afterburner provided "real" access to the voltage controller for the TDP throttle.
So, my Fury is still on air (I know that Titans, and other Keplers had to be watercooled to use the modded bios effectively), but are modded bios providing steady over-clocks in gaming without throttling? Sorry, if this has been covered earlier.


----------



## gupsterg

SO far I have gamed zero on Fury since getting about 3days ago







.

This was my experience on hawaii, you can run say 3DM FS and you get nice flat highest clock if temps/power limit not an issue for those clocks. You run up Heaven for same settings and you get some drops, reason I came to is "PowerTune" (this is the whole techs name). You see in 3DM FS GPU usage is always very close to 100%, in Heaven GPU usage spikes down a lot at times(plus there's those scene changes), at that moment I think "PowerTune" kick in to say drop clocks to aid lowering of temps, etc.

I don't think Heaven is bigger load on GPU, IIRC when I saw stats for VRM on my Vapor-X 3DM FS Demo looped was more than Heaven looped.

Regarding games on my Vapor-X 290X clocked to 1100/1525 with 1.3V VID (on air) Crysis 3 maintained flat GPU clock (IIRC), then I run something like Skyrim and GPU clocks/usage are all over the place. Not that I saw any performance drops/stutter in Skyrim, did not get chance to FRAP test. Been really snowed under with Hawaii bios mod and now investigating/testing/posting about Fiji, I rarely game TBH.

Attached is my Fiji results today (3DM Demo looped vs Heaven looped).

Stage_2_HML.zip 20k .zip file


Using Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD ROM, which also like OC edition on one bios position has upped PL, rest of relevant info about ROM used:-

Unlock from 3584SP to 3840SP

FL Mode fan sensitivity: changed from 4836 to 12090
FL Mode temp target: changed from 80C to 55C

TDC: 270A
TDP: 300W
MPDL: 350W
Max ASIC Temp: 85C

No PL modified in bios or added by MSI AB, using stock clocks / VID.

Another thing which occurs on hawaii (also seen on Fiji) depending on which app is loading card you get differing VDDC even with like clocks, this maybe due to LL or just "PowerTune" again.

Link:- AMD 2011 White paper Link:- 2012

Hawaii used newer version of "PowerTune" than those PDFs IIRC, was talked about in early reviews. As Fiji is GEN 2 EVV card I reckon again it's been updated. So much goes on in hardware/driver regarding this that we really can't do much more than play with bios settings and aim for best temps to avoid "PowerLimit" issue.


----------



## rdr09

I was testing the effect of ULPS off and on using Heaven with my 2 290s but i can't remember the settings on this one . . .



I did get drops as shown but i attribute them to the cut scenes. The second gpu, though, was a flat line. Maybe the rez really put the burden on the gpus.


----------



## gupsterg

Took a view of VRAM_Info.

No other RAM strap timings than 100MHz & 500MHz







.

As we haven't figured out how to mod GDDR5 timings but only copy lower strap into higher seems like no go on improving RAM timings, doubt very much 100MHz timings will work at 500MHz but will test soon.



*** edit ***

Anyone reading this post ignore it







, due to @kizwan's observation it is made clear that ROMs have 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz & 600MHz straps. I have made mistakes with above translation of VRAM_Info







, so view updated info from later posts, link.


----------



## buildzoid

Josh from OCUK gave me a BIOS that has one power state and as a result it can never downclock. It might be a great BIOS for use when benching but probably awful for daily usage. I'll be doing some testing on that BIOS this week. I will also continue with modding vanilla Fury X BIOS because a good daily usage BIOS would be really nice.

Josh also has a 65Kw 65KA BIOS from me. The testing he did at the Big Freeze seems to show that the increased power limits aren't doing anything but he said he'll do more testing on it.


----------



## gupsterg

As I got a good fan profile in bios now + data on temps of VRM, I'm OC'ing card tonight and will test PL as well







.

I can make less state bios as well







, I'm gonna go another route first which will be better for daily use if result is good from test.

You see on hawaii when DPM 7 frequency is raised in ROM AIBs up the lower DPMs as % of DPM7. In Fiji even when DPM 7 is higher ie 1040MHz etc they are not upping lower DPMs IIRC from viewing ROM.



Amazed though even with fan profile modded I'm getting "inaudible" fans TBH.

Room temp 22C, first did 30min 3DM FS DEMO looped using MSI AB to monitor (like the graph method of data).

4_lowFLPL_3DM_FS_DEMO_loop.zip 14k .zip file


Then after an hour of desktop use did 20min 3DM FS DEMO looped using HWiNFO for VRM info.



In the extreme OC'ing you guys are using Fury I think you need limits upped in VoltageObjectInfo? but I'm guessing your volt mods are by passing those?


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Josh from OCUK gave me a BIOS that has one power state and as a result it can never downclock. It might be a great BIOS for use when benching but probably awful for daily usage..


I don't think it would be THAT awful tbh. You could always create 2 AB profiles.

1) gaming profile (possibly OCed)
2) IDLE profile (reduced voltage\ core and memory clock)

then you just switch to gaming profile when you wanna play games and that's it


----------



## gupsterg

Just did a DPM mod ROM







.










I can see why AIBs aren't upping lower DPMs, as VID is going up under EVV







.

*** edit ***

@NBrock

Just viewed your dumps and due to what happened with my test above can you attach the Power Color Fury X ROM, cheers.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As I got a good fan profile in bios now + data on temps of VRM, I'm OC'ing card tonight and will test PL as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can make less state bios as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm gonna go another route first which will be better for daily use if result is good from test.
> 
> You see on hawaii when DPM 7 frequency is raised in ROM AIBs up the lower DPMs as % of DPM7. In Fiji even when DPM 7 is higher ie 1040MHz etc they are not upping lower DPMs IIRC from viewing ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazed though even with fan profile modded I'm getting "inaudible" fans TBH.
> 
> Room temp 22C, first did 30min 3DM FS DEMO looped using MSI AB to monitor (like the graph method of data).
> 
> 4_lowFLPL_3DM_FS_DEMO_loop.zip 14k .zip file
> 
> 
> Then after an hour of desktop use did 20min 3DM FS DEMO looped using HWiNFO for VRM info.
> 
> 
> 
> In the extreme OC'ing you guys are using Fury I think you need limits upped in VoltageObjectInfo? but I'm guessing your volt mods are by passing those?


From all the testing Josh did it seems that the Fury X doesn't need more than 1.45V core voltage even on LN2 and that's still well within the limits. Also I think the BIOS he has is already modded for way more voltage. I haven't had a serious look at it yet. That BIOS also needs a special version of GPU tweak and then I think it can also do memory voltage control because Josh only had a physical mod on the .95V rail.

I can't do Fury X LN2 because I don't have a GPU pot or a system to run it on(I am not putting my golden 5960X anywhere near my terrible insulation skills).


----------



## gupsterg

Any chance of providing this ROM to compare with others I'm looking at?


----------



## mynm

Overdrive tab target temperature is wrong, isn't it?. In Tri-X it must be 80º and the max 85º.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Overdrive tab target temperature is wrong, isn't it?. In Tri-X it must be 80º and the max 85º.


In Fiji they have created a Target GPU Temperature for FL mode, in hawaii there wasn't one, this value in Fiji ramps up fan but does not drop clocks to maintain temperature target.

There is still Max ASIC temp in Fiji PowerPlay (shown as Target GPU Temperature in Overdrive), this like hawaii drops clocks to maintain temperature target set and doesn't ramp fan up like we would.

The addition value in Fiji PowerPlay cooling profile section is making it so much better to make FL work how we would like. I tried getting FL to work on hawaii but it was not easy to get right like LUT. Fiji is the opposite FL is work sweet with my modded values







.



Next view this.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In Fiji they have created a Target GPU Temperature for FL mode, in hawaii there wasn't one, this value in Fiji ramps up fan but does not drop clocks to maintain temperature target.
> 
> There is still Max ASIC temp in Fiji PowerPlay (shown as Target GPU Temperature in Overdrive), this like hawaii drops clocks to maintain temperature target set and doesn't ramp fan up like we would.


Ohhhhh so that that light green value is only to ramp up fan? Will it go to 100% fan speed to keep that value? If so 55C is pretty low in my opinion, and will always be @ 100% fan speed during light or heavy gaming.

Max ASIC temp = orange box right? Why does my Nano throttle if this value is set at 85C


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Ohhhhh so that that light green value is only to ramp up fan?


In a way.

Your specifying what temperature you would like GPU maintained at by cooling solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Will it go to 100% fan speed to keep that value?


Yes, if purple box is set to 100%, if lower then that is ceiling for fan speed. If GPU hit orange box value in powerlimit section card is throttled to protect it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> If so 55C is pretty low in my opinion, and will always be @ 100% fan speed during light or heavy gaming.


You must tailor values to your needs, I have provided only a solution to mod FL profile







.

On my Fury Tri-X it can maintain 55C without going to 100%, in my testing of room ambient of ~18c and ~23C I was getting approx. 1000-1500RPM under load, in the 23C test max 40% and still very quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Max ASIC temp = orange box right? Why does my Nano throttle if this value is set at 85C


Due to PowerLimit values, TDP/TDC/MPDL.

You must be careful modding TDC as you only have 4 phase VRM on Nano, MPDL (W) is based on power connector/mobo slot. I will enhance info in heading *How to edit PowerLimit* this evening hopefully.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You must be careful modding TDC as you only have 4 phase VRM on Nano, MPDL (W) is based on power connector/mobo slot. I will enhance info in heading *How to edit PowerLimit* this evening hopefully.


Ah yes I forgot, thats another factor. Increasing power limit by 20% at crimson, keeps clocks stable.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In Fiji they have created a Target GPU Temperature for FL mode, in hawaii there wasn't one, this value in Fiji ramps up fan but does not drop clocks to maintain temperature target.
> 
> There is still Max ASIC temp in Fiji PowerPlay (shown as Target GPU Temperature in Overdrive), this like hawaii drops clocks to maintain temperature target set and doesn't ramp fan up like we would.
> 
> The addition value in Fiji PowerPlay cooling profile section is making it so much better to make FL work how we would like. I tried getting FL to work on hawaii but it was not easy to get right like LUT. Fiji is the opposite FL is work sweet with my modded values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Next view this.


You know that my 380 have that "Target GPU Temperature" gree value light, so for 380s, Furys and Nanoes, if this value isn't the "Target Temperature" in the overdrive tap, it's a driver bug.
Beacuse the other ASIC temp, like you say, if it is a low value like 50º, you have clocks droops.

I will try your sensitivity values in my 380 to test, thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Ah yes I forgot, thats another factor. Increasing power limit by 20% at crimson, keeps clocks stable.


As I have no experience to share on Nano, I would do what I did when making ROM for @ENTERPRISE on his 295X2.

I am explaining as your +20% using Overdrive / MSI AB.

I first increased TDP same as say stock +20%, as clocks still dropped I upped MPDL by stock +20% as well, clocks still dropped, I then modded TDC only by little amount as well, my first effort on TDC was successful







.

Do it in stages like above and you will be fine IMO, just don't do TDC +20% straight away. Also be aware as these new values will become starting point, if you add "PowerLimit" using Overdrive/MSI AB, etc you will be going higher.



Spoiler: My Vapor-X 290X has all these mods in ROM



- Stock GPU/RAM 1030/1325 boosted to 1100/1525.
- GPU Freq. DPMs 2 to 7 boosted per % as in OP heading Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM.
- VRM Controller reprogrammed to remove +31.25mV VDDC offset and - 6.25mV VDDC/VDDCI offset.
- 3 States VDDCI ([email protected] [email protected] [email protected]).
- GPU Clock 2 matched to DPM 2 GPU Freq.
- Mem Freq. DPM 1 & 2 @ 1250MHz.
- All DPMs manually voltage fixed and tested.
- Efficiency @ idle table matched to DPM0.
- 390/X Memory Controller Timings.
- Timings improved for straps 1250MHz & 1375MHz to Stilt's AFR.
- Timings improved for straps 1500MHz & 1625MHz to Stock 1250MHz AFR.
- Standard fan mode Profile improved for clocks/voltage being run.
- TDP 238W MPDL 238W TDC 229A



Recently I did a 70hr+ continuous [email protected] run, no errors







, it was in my Q6600 rig. I lowered OC on CPU due to a) increased temps in case from VX290X vs HD5850 b) in a cheap Fractal Design case, it used to be in my modded SilverStone but now i5 in that.

Average column in HWiNFO will show drops due to when CPU/GPU idle when finish unit and upload/download occur.



Spoiler: Main [email protected] screen with HWiNFO









Spoiler: Log [email protected] screen with HWiNFO







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> You know that my 380 have that "Target GPU Temperature" gree value light, so for 380s, Furys and Nanoes, if this value isn't the "Target Temperature" in the overdrive tap, it's a driver bug.


I sort of understand you calling it bug but they are maintaining that value as it was in past (I hope I make sense).

What I think should occur is:-

a) better description of value in Overdrive, say like a helper balloon or something relevant to bios/GPU

b) they should show the new value as well, with perhaps another title / description.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I will try the your sensitivity values in my 380 to test, thanks.


No worries







, I only got better profile when I added at least 150% to it and also changed the new value.


----------



## dagget3450

subbed when i get some time ill make use of this information! Thanks OP and community for fighting the good fight


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, it has just begun







, hoping to achieve as much as hawaii bios mod thread







.

It is only possible with members joining up and testing and sharing info, I have only 1 card and at times need info from others








.

Aim is for others to learn reading ROM so they share what myself may miss or another







.

*Welcome to Fiji bios mod*





















.


----------



## Noirgheos

Alright, so I tried my hand at flashing and creating a BIOS. Failed horribly.

Im on the secondary BIOS now. How do I clear the other ****ed up one?

Also, maybe so I don't **** it up, can someone create a BIOS with a slightly increased PL and a 1050MHz stock clock? And also give me step by step flashing instructions?


----------



## buildzoid

boot on the good BIOS anbd once in OS flip the BIOS switch and flash an unedited BIOS.

I just tried Josh's BIOS. It's is horrible for daily usage. No fan control. Idle voltage of 1.225V and no temp readings. It also doesn't solve the drop in FPS from core voltage.

I've asked for the special version of GPU tweak. Once I get that I'll do more testing.

EDIT: the LN2 BIOS does not support under clocking the GPU.

EDIT2: I've concluded that the only way to get the FPS drop to disappear is to mod the power sensing circuits on the IR 3567B.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Alright, so I tried my hand at flashing and creating a BIOS. Failed horribly.
> 
> Im on the secondary BIOS now. How do I clear the other ****ed up one?
> 
> Also, maybe so I don't **** it up, can someone create a BIOS with a slightly increased PL and a 1050MHz stock clock? And also give me step by step flashing instructions?


Here ya go
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/

@gupsterg

Why is it that AMD has not shown these advanced FL settings in their overdrive tab?

second: I was also reading the TPU guide (Ive never flashed GPU BIOSes) and it says never to flash in Windows. Is it okay to maybe take it a step further and flash it in safe mode? (less interruption during flashing)


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

Cheers for info, especially how bios behave. When I do view compare it may make sense what values are.

Did you ever use shammy's PT1 ROM for hawaii? because you need a PT1 in context of Fiji, I can still leave voltage limit stock but make voltageobjectinfo same as that.

@Flamingo

I don't know why they don't show the values in overdrive.

Fury is only supported flashing in Windows at present, I found ATiFlash v4.18 for DOS but video card is not found. The one in OP will use command switches like in the guide you linked *but* will only work in Windows command prompt.

@Noirgheos

Will update OP heading *ATiFlash + checksum fixing* > *ATiFlash* with some flashing tips. I will do you upped PL ROM







, please attach a ROM to be modded to post.


----------



## Flamingo

Thanks another quickie



I assume the Fiji.ROM file is the backup/stock BIOS which you converted from the GPU-Z dump?

Whats this difference here between the Fiji and Fiji_100_55C rom files you provided?

Its something to do with checksum but has different values 91 and AE?

The GPU-Z rom has alot of differences between the Fiji.rom file you provided, why is that?


----------



## gupsterg

@Flamingo

When comparing provided stock ROM with modded Fiji_100_55C:-

1st HEX value difference is checksum correction.

Next 2 HEX values are sensitivity value for fan in FL mode.

Next 1 HEX value is FL mode Target GPU Temperature to be maintained by cooling solution.

When comparing provided modded Fiji_100_55C with any of the other 2 modded ROMs you received:-

1st HEX value difference is checksum correction.

Next 2 HEX values are sensitivity value for fan in FL mode.

*Note:-*

On Fiji I have noted when we flash a ROM and then dump it from card and compare the 2 files there is a time stamp which ATiFlash modifies.

@Subscribers

Did another DPM mod ROM.



Seems to me when I matched NBrock's per DPM GPUCLK I did not get same VID, which would mean some profiling is done for VID in EVV. As I'm comparing Fury (aka Fiji Pro) vs Fury X (aka Fiji XT) perhaps not totally fair comparative *but* the variation seems similar to what was in 290 (aka Hawaii Pro) vs 290X (aka Hawaii XT).


----------



## gupsterg

New beta of HWiNFO should not require steps highlighted in OP for VRM info support, please test guys and report to Martin so he may improve support







.

Link:- http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Enabling-ADL-makes-the-AMD-Fury-crash?pid=11058#pid11058


----------



## Flamingo

Took a deep breath and decided to go ahead with the mods

A couple of things I noticed:

1. First flash took a while
2. Second flash from 100% to 150% bios roms was much much faster.
3. After the first flash, the GPU seems to stick around 99% fan speed for a while before going down (graph 3)

Some graphs comparing fan speed ramp up and down time. As soon as the fans hit 99%, I turned off the benchmark. While the ramp down speed is faster in each case, the ramp up is faster earlier on, then slows down later.

Also interesting is how (or why) the fans slow down 2min mark, probably because the GPU temperatures start decreasing (go down by 1-2C @ 2:26s) so the fan responds accordingly (to stabilize) before eventually deciding to reach 99%. Whereas the stock case, it keeps increasing until it reaches 99%, probably because by the time it decides to keep the fan speed constant or not, it already has a new decision to keep going on.



To see the effect of the 55C on max ASIC temp Target GPU Temperature for FL mode setting in BIOS


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for info share







.

To me it seems even with increased fan the cooling solution isn't performing better for temps, but profile mod is aiding clocks to not drop as much.
Quote:


> To see the effect of the 55C max ASIC temp setting in BIOS


I think we call this "Target GPU Temperature for FL mode" otherwise it will get confused with MAX ASIC Temp in PowerLimit section of ROM.

What is case airflow like? I'm glad I got the Tri-X vs a Nano, even if Nano have 4096SP.

Here is HWiNFO beta test screenie (card had been on [email protected] 2.5hrs earlier to this screenie/updated HWiNFO)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just ordered Sapphire Fury-X , will be interesting to see effect of editing cooling profile on water solution; also be interesting to bench 1st hand Fury Tri-X unlock 3840SP vs Fury X 4096SP.


----------



## Flamingo

Its the Silverstone Sugo SG13





Here is Kitguru's review on the case and card itself. Hopefully sometime in the future Ill add custom water loop in it







or replace it with a 'Pascal' Nano

For me the BIOS accomplishes one thing = reduction in noise after game/rendering app closes and no need for Afterburner. Aleast it doesnt stay at 3000RPM for 6 mins now =D

Bonus video - default BIOS fan profile.


----------



## Flamingo

Shortly after I quit Dota 2, I realized my fans were louder than normal.



Apparently they were spinning at 3000rpm, it seems this is the effect of 55C asic max in FL, the fan keeps ramping up?

Another odd thing in this picture is that Fan Max is 3142RPM , and Max fan % is 64% which =/= 3142RPM.

Will try to test Dota 2 again tomorrow.

nvm, apparently i though 64% was silent (and it is 3142RMP







) - wish i could delete posts


----------



## gupsterg

Heading *ATiFlash + checksum fixing* > *ATiFlash* updated today.

Info added:-

i ) video of me doing flash

ii) instructions on saving / flashing / forcing flashing ROM

Hoping to add per DPM GPU frequency to OP by the end of today as well







.


----------



## gupsterg

Heading *How to edit per DPM GPU Frequency* added with info on mod.

Well 1075 @ 1.250V VID (EVV) in ROM is stable IMO on my card.

Did some Crysis 3 / SWBF gaming runs plus 3DM FS and now upto 20hrs [email protected] without an issue







.



Nice average GPU frequency







, total of 5 work units done; so there would have been GPU idle moments.

Fury_Tri-X_DPMV3_Mod_fhlog.txt 50k .txt file


----------



## buildzoid

Any chance you could explain how to change core voltage. I wanna try a 1.35V core voltage BIOS to see if it suffers the same FPS drop as when you set core voltage via software. Every time I tried to change core voltage I would either break the power states or still be stuck at 1.2V.


----------



## gupsterg

Setting manual VID is next stage







, accept my apologies for going slow







, just wanted to test things stage by stage







.

In above screenie the increased VID has been calculated by ROM automatically in EVV mode (not manual input) for the new DPM 7 frequency I added to PowerPlay. 1.250V seems the max it will calculate for anything above 1000MHz in ROM for EVV mode.

Reading this post , someone has already set core voltage by ROM







(and beaten me to it! LOL).


----------



## buildzoid

I could work with some pointers as to what to look for. If I had access to a ROM with raised core voltage I'd be fine but none of the retail cards has raised Vcore not even the 290X lightning.


----------



## gupsterg

As we speak I am testing some VID mods, I'd rather put my card at risk with my own suggestions







.

I will try to have something up before the end of this evening.


----------



## gupsterg

I have just completed 1st test of manual VID control by ROM







.

With this method we should be able to set any DPM whatever VID we like







, within the VDDC limit by voltage control chip *but* this I know how to mod as well







.

We will not be using offsets like when we add voltage with MSI AB which effects DPM 0 voltage ie lowest state = idle







.

Also after the testing today of writing registers to IR3567B using MSI AB I have a very strong feeling we can make PT1 & PT3 roms for Fury!

Please be patient guys on me publishing details, as I wish to a) test fully b) give best guide.


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid @mynm

In ROMs folder read ROM Info txt, compare ROMs and you will only see the VID change per DPM (plus checksum very early in ROM).

Fiji_VID_Mod.zip 238k .zip file


Better guide should be up in OP ASAP







.

The GPU-Z per DPM test is done by using MSI AB to set GPU frequency as a DPM (ref registers file) then running render test (GPU-Z Render test gives flattest VDDC for compares). Currently I think the few clock drops I saw are due to GPU-Z & MSI AB being open together and accessing cards "monitoring" data they clashed. When I run 3DM FS (full test inc demo) I see no clock drop as only MSI AB was monitoring card.


----------



## OP OC

I followed these instructions, but also modded the lower DPM states, messed with the VID, and overclocked the VRAM to 570 Mhz (all in VBIOS). However, after I flashed it, the card would continually throttle at 390 Mhz - not even one of my DPM states!!! The temps were fine, and ClockBlocker did nothing. MSI afterburner could not adjust the clock further, even when I set 'Extend Official Overclocking Limits' to 'Without PowerPlay Support'. When I set the core clock back up to 1135 (DPM7) using the Crimson Software or Sapphire TriXX, the computer would crash. I think that this is probably due to issues with the PowerPlay file, as I couldn't find it, and thus didn't edit it. Is it possible that it was deleted, or is it simply that I just searched for it using the wrong name?


----------



## buildzoid

yeah that's pretty m,uch what happens every time I try to change voltages in BIOS. The card won't hold 3D clocks at all. Maybe set all the DPMs to the same clock and voltage?


----------



## OP OC

Will try this.


----------



## OP OC

Still throttling...


----------



## buildzoid

I think I'm gonna go volt mod everything anyway. The .95V rail is only adjustable via volt mod and if I'm going to void the warranty I might as well get fully manual voltage control. I do see a use in the power limit BIOS mod because it means I don't have to screw with the 6 tiny resistors that do power sensing on the IR3567B.

Even if we get the Vmods working via BIOS it will be a set voltage like 1.3V or something. If you were going to do a benchmark run you'd have to flash your cards to a 1.4V BIOS that has the voltage you want to use. However considering that negative voltage in Trixx has no impact on FPS that might not be such a problem since you can just mod Trixx for -100mv or whatever you need to get back to voltages safe for daily usage. Still very very hacky.

EDIT: me kinda just rambling. I'll still test and try BIOSs I'm just kinda annoyed that AMD keeps messing up power management.


----------



## OP OC

OK, fixed the issue.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> OK, fixed the issue.


HOW!?


----------



## OP OC

Reinstalled Crimson Drivers (selected autodetect) after rebooting post-flash. This fixed the issue. I dumped the VBIOS and compared it to the one I flashed to see if another version had been automatically installed. The files were identical. I monitored clock speeds and power draw, and all were easily discernable to be based on the VBIOS parameters that I had set.


----------



## buildzoid

Cool could you send me the BIOS so I can have a look at it?


----------



## OP OC

OK.


----------



## OP OC

Uploaded here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/g2m9m5vp4fcjozw/Fiji.rom


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> I followed these instructions, but also modded the lower DPM states, messed with the VID, and overclocked the VRAM to 570 Mhz (all in VBIOS). However, after I flashed it, the card would continually throttle at 390 Mhz - not even one of my DPM states!!! The temps were fine, and ClockBlocker did nothing. MSI afterburner could not adjust the clock further, even when I set 'Extend Official Overclocking Limits' to 'Without PowerPlay Support'. When I set the core clock back up to 1135 (DPM7) using the Crimson Software or Sapphire TriXX, the computer would crash. I think that this is probably due to issues with the PowerPlay file, as I couldn't find it, and thus didn't edit it. Is it possible that it was deleted, or is it simply that I just searched for it using the wrong name?


I have no throttle issue with my bios currently







.

I can adjust voltage / clocks, etc using MSI AB etc







in any of the 2 bios I attached in post 69.

I modded every DPM voltage from 0 - 6 by +0.625mv over what EVV modes was setting, you will note DPM 0 aka 300MHz is 0.906V in Fiji_DPM3_Full GPU-Z DPM Test.hml compared with 0.900 in Fiji_DPM3 GPU-Z DPM Test.hml.

DPM 7 (1075MHz) is +25mV higher set in bios compared with what EVV mode was setting for card, you can see MAX voltage/drooped voltage is higher for DPM 7 in Fiji_DPM3_Full GPU-Z DPM Test.hml compared with Fiji_DPM3 GPU-Z DPM Test.hml.

Prior to VID mod I did per DPM GPU frequency adjustment, again no issues; I did 3 ROMS which registers where shown in post 56.

@buildzoid

I will add VID mod in OP today hopefully then it will help you, my apologies for delay; but had work to do plus a quarterly report over the weekend that must present Monday







.

Did you not see in the attached ROMs by doing a compare how I adjusted VID per DPM?


----------



## DDSZ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






WIP


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP


Many thanks DDSZ, +Rep







.

This will make it easier for the masses to mod bios like Hawaiireader did







.

DDSZ do you see the VID mod in my posted ROMs? I'm guessing you used that for the VID column. I used trimmed SVI 2 voltages as we did in Hawaii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> OK, fixed the issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> Uploaded here:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/g2m9m5vp4fcjozw/Fiji.rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> HOW!?


OP OC has adjusted DPM 0 from 300 to 324MHz , DPM 7 from 1050 to 1135MHz , using same method as in OP heading *How to edit per DPM GPU Frequency*

RAM from 500 to 570MHz , not in OP but I had marked this in PowerPlay 2x (once Nov 15) and when starting this thread. I believe VDDCI is also to the left of those RAM values







.

Then adjusted PowerLimit to TDC 318A TDP 366W MPDL 366W , using same method as in OP heading *How to edit PowerLimit*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> Reinstalled Crimson Drivers (selected autodetect) after rebooting post-flash. This fixed the issue.


So far in any of the modded ROMs I've flashed I've had to do no reinstall of driver, only reset driver . overdrive as 



.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I could work with some pointers as to what to look for.


Here is new image to go with the modded ROMs I posted in post 69 (note the image only shows PowerPlay table).



@ddsz I was amazed only 1 table to mod on Fiji vs 6 in Hawaii. I did also test modding the other section of VDDC table below it (see image post 18). That seem to cause a quick flash of blackscreen straight after OS finished loading.

So far just modding the first section of VDDC works great







.


----------



## buildzoid

Great that's what I needed I saw what you changed but didn't have any idea why you changed that. I thought the XX FF values were identifiers not the actual voltages.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, sorry was real busy yesterday







and the weekend is busy as well







, wish I was playing with the Fury Tri-X and newly arrived Fury X







for OC'ing & modding.


----------



## DDSZ

*Fiji BIOS Editor*
v1.0 | USE AT YOUR OWN RISK



At the moment you can change:
GPU and MEM clock, VID, TDP, TDC and MPDL

Fiji_BIOS_Editor_v1.0.zip 9k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks DDSZ







and really appreciate you doing this greatly







.

_And_ without be asked or owning a Fiji card! shows real support to fellow members







.

Will be testing along side manual edits, etc and report back







.

*** edit ***

Working great with many ROMs I read with it (tried XA ROMs and others







).


----------



## AndreDVJ

Great work for you guys.

I'm kinda afraid of messing around TDC. Would these cards (specially reference designs) withstand increased current?

You know, people wanna overclock higher and chip needs extra juice (voltage) to get stable, and increasing amperage ceiling would only make these cards dissipate even more heat than they do now, with increased risk of frying VRM's due to unproper cooling. The stock fan curves (only turn on at 85°C) would certainly be a danger.

The Strix cards may withstand better the increased current.

Have you guys noticed any "improvement" raising that limit? Fiji cards unfortunately draws lots of power.


----------



## buildzoid

The mosfets and chokes in the Fury X VRM are rate at 70A at 125C. It's a 6 phase VRM so 420A TDC should be safe if you run an aggressive fan profile.


----------



## gupsterg

TBH the fan profile I run is not aggressive, why I say that is it's not loud.

With the cooling profile target GPU temperature set to 55C , this is not the value in Overdrive, that is MAX ASIC temp which card drop clocks to keep within temp. Plus I change sensitivity value for fan in Advanced mode (aka Fuzzy Logic) I still find it so quiet that feel inclined to check at time with a torch through the mesh side panel on my case if their running.

Post 63 has my 20hr [email protected] run screenie and post 69 has HML for 3DM FS run (even if run for 1hr is pretty much the same stats, depending on room ambient). On hawaii I found 3DM FS demo looped created the most heat, so the beginning bit in Fury HML is that, room ambient approx. 24C.

Regarding PowerLimit values, yes they have an effect. If your OC is hitting PowerLimit clocks will drop, so you raise it as required (reasonably not just max it IMO). Lower the PowerLimit values and you will also see their effect







.

IF MAX ASIC Temp. is not being reached (the overdrive value) then usually it's PL that's causing the drop in clocks, I find 3DM FS demo is best to test this. In other programs like say heaven / valley I think the slight clock drop is due to the scene change (black screen moment) and "PowerTune" kick in to lower clock = lower power = lower heat.


----------



## buildzoid

Well I'm not getting anywhere. I tried to mod the VID through HxD and I got a BSOD. I tried the BIOS tool. That BIOS also got me a BSOD.

I'm only trying to adjust the very last VID value to 1.325V


----------



## gupsterg

Attach ROM will view, I have only so far used 1.275V in ROM as wanted to see if it went past 1.250V as that was the MAX EVV mode was calculating as a VID for upped GPU clock, I will test 1.300V now.

Do you think your hard mods effect operation of say soft mod?

Also can you do a registers / i2cdump with the ROM you use normally, just interested to see them as you have hard mods. Do state what your hard mods are set to for when you do dumps.


----------



## buildzoid

I don't have any hard mods on the Fury Xs. If I did I wouldn't be bothering with VID in the BIOS.

Hard mods should have no impact on any I2C info because they function by tricking the sensing circuits. If I do a hard mod for 1.4V the IR3567B will still be seeing 1.2V.

Here's my ROM: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hMUOsZVm2FTUdRN0MtRl92Mzg/view?usp=sharing

Here's the ROM from the BIOS editor: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hMUOsZVm2FREJfdXZXVFlhMk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gupsterg

Hmm nothing wrong with ROMs







, will try to install the Sapphire Fury X I got tonight or tomorrow and report back







.

I tested 1.3V with my Fury Tri-X , and all good TBH.






1.3VTEST.zip 114k .zip file


1.268V MAX in MSI AB HML in above zip compared with 1.243v in Fiji_DPM3_Full GPU-Z DPM Test.hml (VID 1.275V DPM 7) post 69.

Shall I test 1.325V before pull this card from rig?


----------



## Semel

So I've tried bios editor and there is something strange voltage wise in clocks windows

Check it out:










I backed up my bios via atiflash (cmd)


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> So I've tried bios editor and there is something strange voltage wise in clocks windows
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backed up my bios via atiflash (cmd)


There is nothing wrong and it's expected. See attachment from http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano/80#post_24960544


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> There is nothing wrong and it's expected. See attachment from http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano/80#post_24960544


Are they manually entered ?

PS What are the default VID's (fury ) for dmp1-dmp7?


----------



## gupsterg

Ref your registers dump for stock ROM regarding what your EVV calculated VID is per DPM.

To set a manual VID per DPM change the EVV pointer to (ie 65282, etc) , to what you require.

If you do not change GPU frequency for DPM 0 - 6 you don't need to change VID from what the default is (ie EVV).

Most common edit people will do is DPM 7 the highest state.

Let's say I require +24mV GPU core voltage in MSI AB to clock card @ 1100MHz. This really is +25mV, as VID step is always 6.25mV (6.25mV x 4 = 25mV).

Registers dump shows when ROM is in EVV mode DPM 7 is 1.250V. Thus to set DPM 7 as 1100MHz with +25mV is 1250+25 = 1275mV



And save ROM and flash.

Now when card is under load (ie 1100MHz) it will get 1.275V and the rest of your voltages will not be higher like when we add GPU core voltage offset with MSI AB







.


----------



## buildzoid

Gup are you using the 16.2 drivers? Because those BIOSs I made worked in safe mode but for whatever reason the AMD driver installer would no longer recognize my GPU. So it could be a driver problem.


----------



## OP OC

Thanks for telling me about the reset!! I actually didn't read your post about the VRAM though. Just searched for the marker and found it. Looked for all instances of the hex bytes: F4 01 and 01 F4 in the default bios, then examined the preceding flags. Replaced the default values, then flashed. Works very well!


----------



## NBrock

I'm not really going to try and edit my own bios....but for the sake of progress I am willing to try testing custom bios on my Fury X. Let me know if you guys need me to test anything or get any type of log.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now when card is under load (ie 1100MHz) it will get 1.275V and the rest of your voltages will not be higher like when we add GPU core voltage offset with MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome









I got a question though..Could DPM7 OCing\adding voltage be more stable then software OCing for whatever reasons?

What's your advice on TDP\TDC\MPDL values for fury tri-x? I'm gonna try to get it to 1140-1150 at 1.3 (I won't go further than that).


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> *Fiji BIOS Editor*
> v1.0 | USE AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment you can change:
> GPU and MEM clock, VID, TDP, TDC and MPDL
> 
> Fiji_BIOS_Editor_v1.0.zip 9k .zip file


wow great thanks!

can you also add the fuzzy logic max asic temp and fan sensitivity to the editor?


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

I'm on 16.2.1 currently







.

Any VID mod via bios is just automatically picked up by OS/driver. I have installed 16.2.1 whilst on a modded ROM with no issue







. I didn't remove the Fury Tri-X last night, do you want me to uninstall 16.2.1 and try 16.2 or another older driver?

16.2 = was tested with following mods separately and combined in a rom PL / Fan mods / per DPM GPU freq. mod.
16.2.1 = was tested with following mods separately and combined in a rom PL / Fan mods / per DPM GPU freq. mod / per DPM manually set.

Full uninstall and reinstall of each driver has been tested with a modded ROM, I use Windows 7 Pro x64 as OS.

@OP OC

No worries, it does not matter if you read info on VRAM or not







, I respect your bios modding endeavors







. I was just so ecstatic to know there was someone out there doing fiji bios mod when @mus1mus pointed me to your post in 3d fanboy thread. I wish to share what I learn and learn from others like yourself through this bios mod thread







.

@NBrock

I will do you a modded ROM as am grateful for the registers / i2cdump you provided when requested. State what GPU / RAM clocks and GPU core voltage offset you use in MSI AB for an OC on your Fiji card. The ROM will be setup for that OC but the benefit is only highest state will have extra voltage. Where as when we add a GPU core voltage offset in MSI AB, all DPMs get an increased voltage when not really needed.

@Semel

I do not like software running in the background or applying an OC / settings, so I deem bios mod best.

Besides let's take the cooling profile mod I I did to Fuzzy Logic fan mode, no software gives access to those values. When you use MSI AB to set a custom fan curve you are swapping "Fuzzy Logic" for "Look up table" fan mode.

Then let's take GPU core voltage, if we set +24mV in MSI AB it effects every DPM VID not just the highest state where we require it.

So far 297A / 330W / 330W is ample for 1095/500 (not had time to OC more), I would mod cooling profile as my VRM is running way cooler than the stock fan profile. I see no clock drops in Crysis 3 & SWBF.

Crysis_3SWBF_HML.zip 20k .zip file


I'd only edit PL as required and not have it any more than needed.

I take the stock values 270A / 300W / 300W and do the same as I saw in hawaii factory ROMs with increased PL (ie +x% to all 3). As advised a) do not use TDC higher than spec of VRM b) adjust only as required.


----------



## Neon Lights

Hey does anyone know how I could get a UEFI BIOS on my Fury X in order to use Ultra Fast Boot?


----------



## OP OC

The last section in the OP is devoted entirely to this.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> The last section in the OP is devoted entirely to this.


But I can not just flash the Nano BIOS on a Fury X without getting lower clocks and/or power limits, can I?


----------



## OP OC

You can't, but you can search for the UEFI identifier flag in your bios, and then change the 00 to 80. Make sure that the device ID in the UEFI module is the same as the one declared at the top of the ROM, then save, use HawaiiReader, and flash.


----------



## OP OC

Validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8srwg


----------



## Semel

I'm trying to change VID via bios editor and it doesn't allow me to use ".". I can only enter numbers. Is it supposed to be like this?

SO if I want to use 1.300 VID I should just enter 1300?


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP OC*
> 
> You can't, but you can search for the UEFI identifier flag in your bios, and then change the 00 to 80. Make sure that the device ID in the UEFI module is the same as the one declared at the top of the ROM, then save, use HawaiiReader, and flash.


What about just flashing this BIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177517/sapphire-r9furyx-4096-150721.html ?

It is a Sapphire Fury X BIOS with UEFI support.


----------



## gupsterg

@Neon Lights

In OP is a link to The Stilts Fury X ROM , down that and as advised by OP OC use info in correct heading to add the UEFI module at correct offset location.

You'll find in your ROM the area that should be occupied by UEFI module will be zero'd, copy the UEFI module out of The Stilt ROM and do a "paste write", it should fit straight over the zero'd area. Then go to beginning of ROM and change the 80 to 00; fix checksum and flash.

If you get stuck post, will give me chance to know how improve write up in OP







.

@OP OC

Nice







, what VID do you use? I'm upto 1090/535 with just 1.25V, 1095 GPU showed bad state under 9hrs [email protected] had been fine for gaming, etc.

@Semel

Bios cannot accept decimal point, the value is mV not V in bios, therefore 1.250V is 1250mV so enter 1250 in bios editor app.


----------



## Semel

For some reason I can flash edited bios

I get this
C:\TEMP\AMD_FLASHING\R9 Fury Unlocking\ATiFlash>atiflash -p 0 1b.rom
Old DeviceID: 7300
New DeviceID: 7300
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 113-1E3290U-Q49 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.002.000000
Flash type: M25P20
programmed = 0, romsize = 40000
ROM not erased

ERROR: 0FL01

What does it mean?

And now when I tried again I got
Failed to read ROM

ERROR: 0FL01

PS Rebooted , tried again and now it works.. =)


----------



## gupsterg

OP updated.

Updated 06/03/16:-

i) AtomBiosReader for windows by @kizwan added.

ii) Fiji Bios Editor by @ddsz added.

iii) Lard's Data / Command table pointers calculator (updated by @kizwan) added.

More fleshing out of sections / info to follow







.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> For some reason I can flash edited bios
> 
> I get this
> C:\TEMP\AMD_FLASHING\R9 Fury Unlocking\ATiFlash>atiflash -p 0 1b.rom
> Old DeviceID: 7300
> New DeviceID: 7300
> Old Product Name:
> New Product Name: 113-1E3290U-Q49 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
> Old BIOS Version:
> New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.002.000000
> Flash type: M25P20
> programmed = 0, romsize = 40000
> ROM not erased
> 
> ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> And now when I tried again I got
> Failed to read ROM
> 
> ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> PS Rebooted , tried again and now it works.. =)


You must close any monitoring program such as MSI AB or HWiNFO before flashing BIOS. I had this error, and all I had to to was to close them and try again.


----------



## Semel

*Gupsteg*
I've changed DPM7 VID to 1300 but I never saw it exceeding 1.256 under load.. kinda strange.. here is my rom. Could you take a look at it if it's alright?

Fiji.zip 104k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> You must close any monitoring program such as MSI AB or HWiNFO before flashing BIOS. I had this error, and all I had to to was to close them and try again.


Yeah, I forgot to quit AB


----------



## gupsterg

@Semel

Nothing wrong with ROM, all is correct







.

What you're experiencing is VDROOP, aka LoadLine effect.

Let's say registers dump shows under EVV mode (stock rom method) you have DPM 7 as VID 1.250V, you should never see 1.250V as VDDC. In post 69 is a zip file in folder HML reference the 2 files Fiji_DPM3 GPU-Z DPM Test.hml & Fiji_DPM3 3DM FS Run test.hml; that ROM had EVV 1.250V but you don't see VDDC recorded as 1.250V.

Again if your EVV voltage for DPM 7 is 1.250V and your using MSI AB you add +50mV, VID would be 1.300V but you won't see it as that.

Also be aware due to how the "PowerTune" tech works you will see varying VDDC for differing apps even for same clocks / VID, note how differently VDDC is in HML for GPU-Z @ 1075 vs 3DM FS.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> What about just flashing this BIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177517/sapphire-r9furyx-4096-150721.html ?
> 
> It is a Sapphire Fury X BIOS with UEFI support.


So I managed to flash it without an error and it seems to work, but I did not know that I had to have a Windows 10 UEFI installation, great haha.


----------



## Semel

*Gupsterg*

I didn't see it ever reaching 1.3 in different games\under different load including extreme one. When I ran 3dmark I saw artifacts (not related to memory OC) It needs more voltage to get rid of artifacts ..but despite supposedly having enough room to get it (1.3) it doesn't use it. Maybe I should increase TDC(I haven't even touched it) or power limit? I don't want to up the voltage limit higher than 1.3 V.

If I use unofficial OC mode (trixx or ab)with a stock bios and set +100mV my card does use ~1.3V.


----------



## gupsterg

@Neon Lights

Currently all Fury X use same ref PCB, so flashing a different ROM is OK. Some manufacturers, for example Asus have UEFI ROM on supports page for card.

@Semel

My friend you still have not understood







.

Forget the modded ROM for a moment 







.

Lets just chat as if you had your factory rom on card and you were using MSI AB to add voltage.

Get registers dump for card as shown in OP using AiDA64, if it show your DPM 7 VID is 1.250V and you add +50mV (ie 0.050V) in MSI AB, do you see 1.300V? no you will not.

Therefore same principle apply when we manually set VID in ROM.
Quote:


> If I use unofficial OC mode (trixx or ab)with a stock bios and set +100mV my card does use ~1.3V.


Let's say stock ROM sets VID as 1.250V when you add +100mV in Trixx / AB you are actually at 1.35V (VID) and see a drooped value of ~1.3V (VDDC).

Do you know what is difference between VID and VDDC?
Quote:


> Maybe I should increase TDC(I haven't even touched it) or power limit?


I wouldn't advise that until you have got to grips with what I'm explaining above







.


----------



## OP OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @OP OC
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what VID do you use? I'm upto 1090/535 with just 1.25V, 1095 GPU showed bad state under 9hrs [email protected] had been fine for gaming, etc.


I might as well just upload my current stable VBIOS. This time, using google docs; as you can never be too careful about viruses these days.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7MvAjgSKVWaRU5CYUZKUlZZQXM/view?usp=sharing

P.S. I also know how to change the BCLK of "locked" CPUs on motherboards that don't officially support it. Where should I post about this?


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for ROM will view







, any chance you can provide registers / i2cdump for card with stock ROM flashed? wanna get data together to see if ASIC profiling going on, etc.

Regarding where to post on BCLK of "Locked" CPUs on motherboards that don't officially support it, here would be good IMO.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Would there be any way to increase the other voltages and not only the Vcore with a modified BIOS on a Fury X in order to make it overclock higher? I am asking this because as people may know Fury X overclocking only scales to a certain point with more Vcore (for me personally that is about +120mV) and Xtreme Addict raised the other voltages in order to achieve his 1400MHz overclock, so I assume what the Fury X "needs" in order to overclock higher is more of the other voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> No I won't be able to mod bios to support changing the "other voltages", for example only card I know out of the box which allows say 0.95V rail voltage control is Matrix 290X (don't know about past gen cards) and this had extra voltage controller chip to allow it (AFAIK).
> 
> TBH I don't know if we'll nail voltage mods via bios but I will be trying. Hawaii was GEN 1 EVV card, Fiji is GEN 2 EVV and this was what The Stilt said about it on Guru3D a year or so ago.
> 
> First aim is just to see what can be done with PowerPlay, next would be to get VID mods via bios.
> 
> Due to IR3567B being used on Fury/X what was learnt in hawaii bios modding can be applied, that could mean potentially PT1/PT3 type ROMs for Fury/X.
Click to expand...

Has something changed in this matter? Will it ever be possible to change a voltage other than VGPU (VMEM, VPLL (VDDCI), 0.95v rail)? I believe the most promising voltage in terms of possible added overclocking potential would be VMEM, because for ExtremeAddict it was possible to get a 1000MHz HBM clock with added VMEM.


----------



## Semel

*Gupsterg*
I see.

anyways I was mistaken when I gave you +100mV example.. What I meant is

say
+72mV set in AB voltage delivery wise (I checked logs) is different (lower) than +72mV in unofficial OC mode. (this one is actually much closer to the actual difference between a stock voltage and what I should get adding +72mV). And it looks like changing VID in ROM works like AB in the normal mode, not unofficial OC mode..Now that I know it I'll use a higher VID , of course.


----------



## OP OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for ROM will view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any chance you can provide registers / i2cdump for card with stock ROM flashed? wanna get data together to see if ASIC profiling going on, etc.
> 
> Regarding where to post on BCLK of "Locked" CPUs on motherboards that don't officially support it, here would be good IMO.


OK, but I am afraid that I accidentally deleted the stock VBIOS. I suppose that I could flip the switch on the GPU, but I'm just too lazy







. However, would the information from registers/i2cdump of a card with a custom VBIOS help? If not, is there some other way that I might be able to assist with the advancement of this project?


----------



## Semel

I tried to add 1350 VID for DPM7 (1150) (350/270/350 limits) and the moment windows started I got bsod error (unfortunately I forgot what it was







).

Which is kinda strange coz I could push 1.35 safely (stability & temperature wise) via hacked Trixx...

PS 1.3V worked fine


----------



## buildzoid

Hmm I got the same trying to push 1325mv. Looks like the AMD driver doesn't like us trying to push over 1.3V.


----------



## Semel

*buildzoid*

If it's a driver "issue" how come software method works though?
Quote:


> 1.3V.


The funny thing the card wouldn't even use more than ~1.30+ ..that's exactly why I was trying to make it work with 1.35 in the first place coz vid 1.3 didn't provide actual 1.3 I needed lol


----------



## buildzoid

Setting the VID to 1.325V is very very different from using Trixx to do +200mv or whatever. The driver doesn't care if the card is actually running at that voltage it just checks the BIOS voltage table and BSODs when it sees more than 1.3V VID because reasons.


----------



## gupsterg

@OP OC

Really want the info at stock, if gpu frequency is raised in rom then evv mode calculates a new vid. Max i have seen is 1.25v, also the dumps using stock give better comparative of asic profiling vs another.

Keep up the modding / testing / viewing rom in hex editor and the project will move forward







, this is the only other suggestion currently







.

@Semel@buildzoid

Later when home will test >1.3v in powerplay. If there is restrication that driver / rom is doing and we can't sort it then we can add a vddc voltage offset to rom via voltageobjectinfo to vrm controller chip.

Currently all dumps i've recieved show ir3567b via mtp/rom have 0 vddc offset in it, so if we created +50mv in it then that will be added to all vid in powerplay. This is same as what msi ab do in sw, but we do in rom.

Beauty of rom is we can lower dpm 0-6 vid to take into account the offset so we remain at stock for those dpms, which we can't do with msi ab,etc. Then only dpm 7 will gain extra due to offset.

For example:-

1.3v in powerplay + (+50mv in vrm) = 1.35v

Thank you guys for feedback & testing results info, +rep to you each







.


----------



## buildzoid

If we edit voltageobjectinfo will we not incur the FPS drop that Trixx and AB trigger when using offset voltage?


----------



## gupsterg

At what vddc offset does FPS drop occur?

Sorry i know you posted this data in fiji owners club but on phone at mo.

I've personally not had time to really push card with volts / OC'ing, so look to you for insight.


----------



## buildzoid

it gets exponentially worse and seems to be tied to some kind power management stuff. At +100mv and up it gets pretty bad but it's basically present all the time above +50mv. +200mv incurs a 6% FPS loss. TDC TDP limits in the BIOS have no impact on this from my testing.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







.

On the lower side voltage, if vid is 1.25v for dpm 7 (not manually set) and you add 50mv via msi ab you see same FPS as dpm 7 manually set as 1.3v?


----------



## buildzoid

haven't tried that yet right now I'm trying to fix my very very broken drivers. The stupid installer keeps crashing.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> haven't tried that yet right now I'm trying to fix my very very broken drivers. The stupid installer keeps crashing.


try this first . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-gpu-drivers-new-2016

and i suggest skipping (uncheck) Evovled for now.


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

If i ever think driver has issue, i use DDU.

Uninstall driver using normal Control Panel method. Then reboot, then use DDU, following prompts.

I also use DDU when changing drivers / swapping card from rig.


----------



## buildzoid

DDU is super broken for some reason.

@rdr09 I followed that guide and it achieved absolutely nothing.

BTW I've never ever reinstalled windows and a set of botched drivers won't change that today.


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm, never had issue with it in past or currently. I use win7 x64, many a time swapped driver package / cards and no issue. TBH i can't recall ever changing any setting in AMD driver pack to install or uninstall, just always worked.

You use win 10?


----------



## buildzoid

Nope using 7. Windows 10 is literally cancer.

I've managed to rip the AMD drivers out of a windows 7 install manually in the past. Admittedly I left a mess that I had to clean up with DDU afterwards but I got everything working at the end of the day.


----------



## buildzoid

Ok these drivers are freaking imortal. I got the system to boot again and the drivers are still there.

EDIT: a new install of DDU seems to have done the trick.


----------



## gupsterg

OMG, sorry no other info/experience i can give.

Yet to reinstall driver due to bios mod upsetting them.

Even with hawaii when say i tested a rom with incorrect powerplay mod and win 7 bsod on loading, i just went to dos, flashed correct rom and still do not reinstall driver or lose performance.

Should be home in 1hr or so to test >1.3v, i hope i don't encounter same issue with driver







.

Edit: good news







, i luv how ddu is updated regular and also checks when you run it if you have latest version.


----------



## buildzoid

I am so happy to be back on 15.7.1 drivers(I got 18K FS with my Fury using them) the only setting I'm sad about loosing is the monitor overclocking support that Crimson had integrated.

I didn't flash over the 1.325V BIOS so I'll test if the old drivers will also complain.

EDIT: 15.7.1. Also doesn't like the extra voltage

EDIT2: AMD drivers seem to disintegrate over time if you keep changing GPUS. I ran several different Fury BIOSs on my Fury X and then there's all my very broken BIOSs that I tried to run so it sorta makes sense that they just fell apart at the end. I had to reinstall the AMD drivers for my R7 260X after I swapped it with a 290X one time too many.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> DDU is super broken for some reason.
> 
> @rdr09 I followed that guide and it achieved absolutely nothing.
> 
> BTW I've never ever reinstalled windows and a set of botched drivers won't change that today.


So long as the tool you used worked in the end. I actually never used any of those. I use an older driver to uninstall (13 Driver) the old before installing the new. It always works for both my AMD and Intel rigs.

Glad you got it working. And it is true . . . it seems a lot harder to oc using Crimson.


----------



## gupsterg

I was testing 1306mV with Crimson 16.2.1 and it booted into windows, I then ran AiDA64 registers dump and it showed DPM 7 @ 1.250V







.

So then I tried 1307mV, it still booted into windows and still showed 1.250V in registers dump







.

I then remembered I had checked "Extend official overclocking limits" for the first time in MSI AB yesterday. I never used that option with hawaii, only reason why it was checked for the first time for fiji was I wanted to test RAM OC "on the fly". The moment I unchecked it and rebooted I got BSOD:-

Bug Check Code: 0x100000ea
Bug Check String: THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER

Shutdown system, flipped bios switch to stock ROM, booted into windows AOK, then flipped switch again flashed with 1306mV rom and same BSOD on reboot.

I also tested 1306mV in both VDDC sections (dark & light blue area in image below).



And same BSOD code as above (again system recovered without driver reinstall, only flipped switch to stock rom).

I believe either the driver is limiting what manual VID we can set in PowerPlay or the manual VID mod is not perfected







.

When in hawaii all 6 vddc dependency tables were not matched VID in PowerPlay you would get a BSOD on windows loading (can not recall BSOD code but will test on my other rig with hawaii what BSOD code it is).

I plan to now test dark & light blue area plus pink highlighted hex changed (CD FF for DPM 7) set to a mV value >1300.

What is strange is how I've been doing VID mod has worked so far up to 1300mV, without an issue. Will also test adding a VDDC offset via ROM plus 1.300V in PowerPlay. VDDC Limit in MTP / VoltageObjectInfo is the same as hawaii for fiji, 1.48125V. PowerPlay had no VDDC limit in hawaii nor can I see one in fiji







.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER


That's the same error I got.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







.

I don't know why it doesn't occur when MSI AB "Extend official overclocking limits" is checked







, but we still don't get the manually set VID







.

Just went back to 1.300V DPM 7 ROM and all good, no reinstall of driver, etc or "Extend official overclocking limits" checked to make it work







.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I don't know why it doesn't occur when MSI AB "Extend official overclocking limits" is checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but we still don't get the manually set VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just went back to 1.300V DPM 7 ROM and all good, no reinstall of driver, etc or "Extend official overclocking limits" checked to make it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe your problem is caused because "Extend official overclocking limits" creates a copy of powerplaytable at Windows registry: http://www.overclock.net/t/1387430/amd-how-to-change-the-power-control-limit-from-20-to-50. You have to erase it before flashing.

Tonga bios editor creator had that problem, like you can see in the warning: https://github.com/Hedzin/TongaBiosReader.


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep for this info







.

SO basically why a greater than 1300mV ROM is able to boot to windows is due to "Extend official overclocking limits" creates a copy of PowerPlay in registry, which takes precedence over bios settings and you get no BSOD or even an updated DPM VID. In my case when I had "Extend official overclocking limits" checked ROM had 1250mV VID.

SO now is left to solve why greater than 1300mV VID won't boot into windows when "Extend official overclocking limits" is not checked and thus no PowerPlay copy in windows registry. Will check there is no copy, but I'm sure it gets deleted as MSI AB always does a reboot when "Extend official overclocking limits" is checked or unchecked.

SO I would think this would point to the VID mod is incomplete







.

I will test hawaii with incomplete manual VID mod to see if get same BSOD code, if it is same we are back to the drawing board to gain more than 1300mV VID through ROM PowerPlay







.


----------



## gupsterg

ASIC profiling is going on like Hawaii, we can see the GoldenDB data in the PowerPlay like Hawaii, I will create tables similar to these (link), those were not my work.

For now I would say read info in Hawaii bios mod, OP heading *What is "ASIC Quality"?* and especially the section *More info on LeakageID*. Going by info in Fiji PowerPlay 1.250V as a EVV DPM7 VID (at stock clocks) = low leakage ASIC.

Tested changing the GoldenDB data to higher than 1.3V, to aid manual VID >1.3V, it had no effect like in Hawaii.

Adding a VDDC only offset to VRM controller via VoltageObjectInfo works to gain >1.3V, the ROM had manual VID of 1.3V + 25mV in VRM via ROM = 1.325V. I don't know about FPS drop as my main aim was just to gain over 1.3V and get some data. Compare the attached data files in zip to ones in post 69.

1.325V_tests.zip 11k .zip file


Will resume doing some more tests tomorrow.


----------



## buildzoid

If you want to test the FPS drop just run 3Dmark GT1 and GT2 with 1.25V and then run it again at the same clock but with 1.25V+150mV. If the score are the same there is no FPS drop if the second BIOS's FPS is significantly lower then the FPS drop is happening.


----------



## gupsterg

OK will do test on Fury Tri-X







.

I will also try on Fury X and another Fury X which arrives tomorrow.

I have added some info to the HWBot thread .

*** edit ***

Heaven_FPS_drop_test.zip 504k .zip file


*** edit 2 ***

Valley_FPS_drop_test.zip 527k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> + rep for this info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SO basically why a greater than 1300mV ROM is able to boot to windows is due to "Extend official overclocking limits" creates a copy of PowerPlay in registry, which takes precedence over bios settings and you get no BSOD or even an updated DPM VID. In my case when I had "Extend official overclocking limits" checked ROM had 1250mV VID.
> 
> SO now is left to solve why greater than 1300mV VID won't boot into windows when "Extend official overclocking limits" is not checked and thus no PowerPlay copy in windows registry. Will check there is no copy, but I'm sure it gets deleted as MSI AB always does a reboot when "Extend official overclocking limits" is checked or unchecked.
> 
> SO I would think this would point to the VID mod is incomplete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will test hawaii with incomplete manual VID mod to see if get same BSOD code, if it is same we are back to the drawing board to gain more than 1300mV VID through ROM PowerPlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries, many thanks for viewing and commenting with info







.

I have not had time to do incomplete VID Hawaii mod yet to see BSOD code.

But I can confirm when we uncheck "Extend official overclocking limits" in MSI AB the copy of "PowerPlay" table in registry is deleted.

We can see the registry entry relating to card which will have "PowerPlay" copied into by viewing drivers panel, then use regedit to view.



Also searching PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable gets you to right place when I checked.

If search function does not reveal a result then "Extend official overclocking limits" is unchecked / no "PowerPlay in registry when I did test yesterday.


----------



## mynm

Yes "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" is where I'm doing my voltege changes test in my 380. But to flash it must be erased because registry has higher priority than bios.


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

Seeing distinct A & W rise in HWiNFO when add mV, with same clocks.



Spoiler: 0mV









Spoiler: 50mV





MAX fan reading of 3K is not error in above, but fan never reached that. As between runs I cool card by manually setting 100% using MSI AB it recalls last RPM at off fans when you click reset. You can sorta make it lower, the fan in "memory rpm" by hitting reset at lower RPM, if that make sense.





Spoiler: 100mV







Heaven_HWiNFO_HTML.zip 4k .zip file


These tests (1080P @ 120Hz over DP) were with a non vddc offset ROM, which had EVV DPM 7 1.25V VID, GPU clock 1090 in ROM, PL 297A / 330W / 330W plus cooling profile mod.

In Hawaii using an offset may that be via ROM or MSI AB with EVV DPM 7 was the same as using equivalent manual VID. SO I would assume if FPS drop occur with offset + EVV or manual VID, then a equivalent manual VID would also, as A / W has gone up.

I can't say I'm seeing a huge drop in FPS in data post 153, probably general error margin? looking at W perhaps need to up PL W.

I'll be honest sorta pushed the boat out giving the GPU +100mV as with Hawaii I'd never done that. Most I gave a Hawaii was 1.300V manual VID for daily use and 1.325V manual VID for odd bench here and there, the only card I felt I was brutal with was an Asus DCUII 290X (Elpida) which I gave ~+75mV as it was a real pain to get anything out of.


----------



## buildzoid

The increase in power draw and current is normal. Also your data still has the FPS drop it's just smaller than mine for some reason though that may be due to testing method because I test by parking the camera in a place where the FPS is mostly constant and then change settings. You run through the whole benchmark so you get average FPS and because Unigines minimum FPS behavior is really messy it will eat into the differences between the average FPSs. Getting a variance 20 FPS in the minimums in Unigine is pretty normal so that skews the averages. Also I never used Valley but those Maximum FPS numbers are all over the place compared to Heaven. If we only look at the avegrage and max FPS of the Heaven tests you can see the FPS drop pretty clearly and your drop from 210 to 205 going from 0mv to 100mv is a 2.4% difference which is only a little off from my testing.

Also you run some really safe voltages. I ran my Hawaii card at 1.4V for benching and if I get this stupid FPS dropped fixed my Fury Xs will be spending some time at or above 1.4V too.

I'm going to be buying volt modding equipment this week so I'll have the card under manual control soon. I'm only going to do voltage mods for now. I'll be doing the core and HBM. Hopefully tricking PowerPlay into thinking it's at stock voltage will avoid the FPS drop.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> The increase in power draw and current is normal.


Agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Also your data still has the FPS drop it's just smaller than mine for some reason though that may be due to testing method because I test by parking the camera in a place where the FPS is mostly constant and then change settings.


Which scene is this so I may use that for testing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Also you run some really safe voltages. I ran my Hawaii card at 1.4V for benching and if I get this stupid FPS dropped fixed my Fury Xs will be spending some time at or above 1.4V too.


Agree bit too cautious with GPU







, once had a GTX 280 or 285 just die on me







@ stock volts but OC'd. After that always been little more cautious with GPU OC'ing as I forked about £300 at the time for it and then had to spend similar amount to get the same again.

Should have the Fury X in rig tonight, if temps are better may push the boat out to 150mV (







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I'm going to be buying volt modding equipment this week so I'll have the card under manual control soon. I'm only going to do voltage mods for now. I'll be doing the core and HBM. Hopefully tricking PowerPlay into thinking it's at stock voltage will avoid the FPS drop.


In registers dumps for your cards with stock rom what is DPM 7 VID? just to assess roughly if low or high leakage.

Any chance of registers / i2cdump for my own info?

Would you like an editable VDDC offset ROM to test?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agree.
> Which scene is this so I may use that for testing?


3Dmark responds to the voltage changes much more consistently and strongly than Unigine. So just use the free version of Firestrike to test. I only test withe Heaven because I could do testing without closing Unigine. But when testing BIOSs you need to restart and finding the same spot and camera angle twice is really difficult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agree bit too cautious with GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , once had a GTX 280 or 285 just die on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock volts but OC'd. After that always been little more cautious with GPU OC'ing as I forked about £300 at the time for it and then had to spend similar amount to get the same again.


Well what did you expect from Nvidia? The PCB of a GTX TITAN-X has the same power capability as the PCB of a reference HD 7950 and Nvidia's older cards were even shoddier quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Should have the Fury X in rig tonight, if temps are better may push the boat out to 150mV (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> In registers dumps for your cards with stock rom what is DPM 7 VID? just to assess roughly if low or high leakage.
> 
> Any chance of registers / i2cdump for my own info?


here's my i2cdump: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hMUOsZVm2FUEowZlJKR2NheHM/view?usp=sharing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Would you like an editable VDDC offset ROM to test?


Sure then I could do my own testing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> 3Dmark responds to the voltage changes much more consistently and strongly than Unigine. So just use the free version of Firestrike to test.


I will use 3DM FS, TBH have bought Advanced edition ages ago on promo. TBH I use 3DM FS for say determining "PowerLimit" , etc as always found that best vs Heaven & Valley.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I only test withe Heaven because I could do testing without closing Unigine. But when testing BIOSs you need to restart and finding the same spot and camera angle twice is really difficult.


First sentence not make sense to me







, 2nd did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Well what did you expect from Nvidia? The PCB of a GTX TITAN-X has the same power capability as the PCB of a reference HD 7950 and Nvidia's older cards were even shoddier quality.


Can I get away I was younger then?







. TBH had a lot of AMD cards over the years, more than nVidia. Most memorable times had with 9800 Pro and the 8800 GTX was a cracker IMO. And I even recall the good times with 3DFX cards







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> here's my i2cdump: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hMUOsZVm2FUEowZlJKR2NheHM/view?usp=sharing


Cheers, AiDA64 registers as well when you have chance







.
Quote:


> Sure then I could do my own testing.


Attached are factory Fury Tri-X STD & OC, stock & factory increased PL, with and without VDDC offset.

VDDC offset is preset to +25mV, offset location 0xACC4 you will find a 04 , edit via hex editor save file, open in Fiji bios editor and save again to fix checksum.

Included are all tables lists for ROMs, you will need to perform unlock on a ROM to gain more than 3584SP. I recommend flash and shutdown when using a VDDC offset ROM to reinitialise IR3567B fully.

MSI AB doesn't make a VEN file for Fiji but it did on Hawaii and you had to delete that as well or had anomalies on Hawaii.

Do not have "Extend official overclocking limits" on prior to flash, you can re-enable afterwards if required.

You can still do software manipulation of card as with stock roms using the vddc offset roms. You can edit the lower DPMs VID manually in VDDC roms using Fiji Bios editor, so you're at lower VID for them.

Fury_Tri-X_ROM_Pack.zip 849k .zip file


As STD ROM is newer version than OC I use that, there is very little difference between them. I did try to see if I could gain 4096SP with OC ROM as some posted in unlock thread it worked better (!?); as assumed it didn't make any difference.

Hoping @Medusa666 supplies Nitro ROM as GPU-Z shot in Kit Guru review show newer version than Fury Tri-X STD. Be interesting to see if PowerPlay has something different and or VoltageObjectInfo.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> MSI AB doesn't make a VEN file for Fiji


Ru sure? I had VEN files created automatically in profiles folder.

Btw I wanted to ask. you..

I monitor 3 temps via hwinfo

1) vr vdcc
2) gpu thermal diode
3)vrm vdd

In terms of temperature VR VDCC>Thermal Diode>VRM VDD

What are these? Which are the ones I should be concerned with (all?) ? What is the max safe temp for each one?

Cheers

pS I wish Bios Editor was updated with offset settings .









PPS Oh btw.. since I monitor everything via hwinfo+riva tuner now seeing as afterburner doesn't provide enough monitoring info , I've decided to switch back to Trixx. + I can always hack trixx's voltage settings


----------



## Szaby59

Here are some newer bioses for both the Tri-X OC and regular Tri-X. FuryLatest.rar
They're from the Sapphire support, I asked them back in november to provide updated bioses because of the Display corruption issue

It didn't solve that problem, but now I would like to try to increase the voltage by +20-50 mV because some people reported that did.
I tried to open the files in the bios editor but anything except the first DPM state are incorrect voltage values


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szaby59*
> 
> are incorrect voltage values


They are not incorrect. Read the first post more carefully(especially the pictures)

PS here you go


http://imgur.com/3wXCR7w


----------



## Szaby59

Wow thx, I tried this method a few months ago but it didn't accept my voltages now I know why


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> *gupsterg*
> Ru sure? I had VEN files created automatically in profiles folder.


Sorry should have worded that better







.

For Fiji VEN file has only:-

[Startup]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=
PowerLimit=
CoreClk=
MemClk=
FanMode=
FanSpeed=

Some labels, *with empty data*, where as Hawaii have a copy of MTP config, etc.

Hawaii_VEN_file.zip 1k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Btw I wanted to ask. you..
> 
> I monitor 3 temps via hwinfo
> 
> 1) vr vdcc
> 2) gpu thermal diode
> 3) vrm vdd
> 
> In terms of temperature VR VDCC>Thermal Diode>VRM VDD
> 
> What are these? Which are the ones I should be concerned with (all?) ? What is the max safe temp for each one?


1) is GPU side VRM temp 2) is GPU core temp 3) is RAM side VRM temp

AFAIK







.

Lower temps is better for all, for example VRM can output more A when at lower temps, I'd also assume efficiency is better then as well? @buildzoid is better experienced to answer that TBH







. Dunno about ideal temp for core but I like to see it <55C so set cooling profile to keep that; VRM and RAM is also cooler then also







. ROM has MAX ASIC temp of 75-80C+ IIRC in most stock roms (this is not the cooling profile temp I'm discussing), so that is what AMD deem as highest end of temp I'd think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> pS I wish Bios Editor was updated with offset settings .


Not being rude and saying this with the utmost respect to a fellow forum member







.

Fiji bios mod has progressed at alarmingly quick rate compared with Hawaii







. Mainly due to all the experience gained from it, do you know I only cracked VoltageObjectInfo programming a month or so ago, we started Hawaii mod last year







. If IR3567B was not on Fiji you may have been waiting longer for vddc offset rom as currently no manufacturer ROMs have them. IR3567B registers / datasheet is under strict NDA, finding certain info is like finding unicorn's horn.

I am not a programmer, @ddsz does not have a Fiji card , he deserves MAJOR RESPECT for making Fiji Bios editor so quick, so people who aren't adept at HEX editors can do bios mod easily







.

The pointers in PowerPlay is a thing that @The Stilt taught me about a few months ago, he gave some info and rest was a puzzle I had to work out







. SO the image in post 18 and 35 are better due to that







.

@Lard's table calculator (updated by @kizwan) was several months after we started hawaii bios mod, *we have that now for Fiji*. This made making the VDDC roms SUPER FAST, otherwise I'd be manually editing 240 hex values (possibly) to accommodate the 4 bytes I add to ROM to make VDDC offset (plus there are other edits I do).

Also the AtomBios reader by @kizwan we got that for Hawaii about a week ago, who don't wanna do VM to run AtomDis and can use in windows quickly, Fiji bios mod has that now.

Fiji bios mod is getting many months of experience given to it and much info learnt from many members shares across 2 forums for Hawaii. I posted some pointers back in Nov 15 in Fiji owners club and highlighted view Hawaii bios mod thread for info. I can't recall any "real" action until now







, so I ask you do not







at what is being done FOC







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szaby59*
> 
> Here are some newer bioses for both the Tri-X OC and regular Tri-X. FuryLatest.rar
> They're from the Sapphire support, I asked them back in november to provide updated bioses because of the Display corruption issue
> 
> It didn't solve that problem, but now I would like to try to increase the voltage by +20-50 mV because some people reported that did.
> I tried to open the files in the bios editor but anything except the first DPM state are incorrect voltage values


+rep for this share







.

I have been meaning to contact Sapphire support for new ROMs, just been busy







.

Usually they give flash tool (DOS with bootable USB creator+PDF guide) did they give you anything like that?


----------



## ebinkerd

What are the max temps for the VRM?


----------



## Szaby59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for this share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have been meaning to contact Sapphire support for new ROMs, just been busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Usually they give flash tool (DOS with bootable USB creator+PDF guide) did they give you anything like that?


They also gave me a Winflash suite: Winflash 2.71

I'm using the atiflash from ASUS GPU tweak and it works fine so I never tried this one.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for further info







.

Was hoping they'd given you a DOS flash tool, I will have crack at getting one. IIRC WinFlash in Fury unlock is highlighted as not safe to use (will reread thread). So I'd use the Asus GPU tweak one, like you are now (which is also in OP







).

Odd thing about the windows version atiflash is I think a time stamp is being added to a rom when we flash one, going by comparing flashed rom with dumped rom. Never saw this on Hawaii, but I did flashes in DOS.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebinkerd*
> 
> What are the max temps for the VRM?


125C is still "safe" but I do believe at that point the VRM will throttle the GPU to prevent overheating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for further info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was hoping they'd given you a DOS flash tool, I will have crack at getting one. IIRC WinFlash in Fury unlock is highlighted as not safe to use (will reread thread). So I'd use the Asus GPU tweak one, like you are now (which is also in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I use ATiWinFlash for all my Flashing.


----------



## ebinkerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> 125C is still "safe" but I do believe at that point the VRM will throttle the GPU to prevent overheating.
> .


Ok, good to know. Seems that I can get to 91c without any throttling, but I am hitting 330W. Anyone know what makes the 4 phase nano power supply different from teh Fury x 6 phase? And what does the "phase" mean?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebinkerd*
> 
> Ok, good to know. Seems that I can get to 91c without any throttling, but I am hitting 330W. Anyone know what makes the 4 phase nano power supply different from teh Fury x 6 phase? And what does the "phase" mean?


The Nano's VRM has a max current output of 280A the Fury X VRM can do 420A.


----------



## gupsterg

Something I saw today.

First Fury X OC results :- 1110 vs 1100 vs 1050

i5 rig in my sig but Fury-X , Win 7 Pro x64, Crimson v16.2.1 (default settings in driver).

My dumps result from stock factory ROM.

My_Fury_X_dumps.zip 9k .zip file


What I saw in registers when upping GPU frequency in MSI AB.



Spoiler: Stock registers dump GPU Freq & VID per DPM



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V







Spoiler: 1090MHz set by MSI AB



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  746 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  919 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  972 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1014 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1049 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1090 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V







Spoiler: 1110MHz set by MSI AB



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  760 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  937 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  991 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1033 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1069 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1110 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V





There is an advantage *plus disadvantages* to what is occurring when we use MSI AB to set DPM 7 GPU frequency and lower are being automatically upped, it means when card does drop to a lower state it uses a higher frequency (advantage) but as VID has increased (which may not be needed technically, disadvantage) the "PowerTune" tech may elect to go further down a DPM to select one with lower VID = lower power usage to stay within "PowerLimits" and *we see a bigger clock drop = performance / FPS drop (disadvantage).*

With editing DPM 7 GPU frequency in ROM the lower DPM VID & GPU frequency are not effected







. Also with ROM mod we can make lower DPMs GPU frequency higher but with lower VID which could mean when "PowerTune" elect to select lower VID DPM it may not go down as low as the way MSI AB has effected VID with GPU frequency increase.

Will be testing these aspects very soon







.

*Note:-* I added no voltage in ROM or MSI AB, ROM was stock other than cooling profile mod and PL increase of 297A / 330W / 330W vs 270/300/300.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I use ATiWinFlash for all my Flashing.


Between flashed ROM and dumped any difference?

Which ATiWinFlash?

Cheers







.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Between flashed ROM and dumped any difference?
> 
> Which ATiWinFlash?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks like version 2.2.0.0

All the files match themselves last I checked.


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh, quick search did not reveal a download source, any chance of giving to me?

Wanna assess if the windows command line version atiflash is adding a data stamp or it's an issue.


----------



## buildzoid

here it is: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hMUOsZVm2FN3FXN2Y2TS0ybnc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## fjordiales

I just subscribed to this thread and was wondering if someone with Fury Strix here has successfully modded their bios? Unfortunately Strix only has 1 bios.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I just subscribed to this thread and was wondering if someone with Fury Strix here has successfully modded their bios? Unfortunately Strix only has 1 bios.


The BIOSs all have more or less the same structure. What do you want to change in your BIOS?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> The BIOSs all have more or less the same structure. What do you want to change in your BIOS?


1st, thanks for the response... Both my Strix have a default 1.69v, I,m hoping to pull at least 1.212v. I read some tables and some sites mentioning most Fury(sapphire, xfx, powercolor, gigabyte) run at least 1.212v up toi 1.25v.

I'm somewhat ok with the performance on 1.69v BUT anything above 1040 core crashes. I have it running at +20% 1040/545. max is 1.69v but hovers around 1.25v-1.5v. I'm hoping to run it at 1100 core, tried it with +42mv but valley and heaven start crashing it. +42mv +50% 1050/545 is stable but it won't consistently hold the voltage.

2nd, are you the one who posted this?

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html

Because this has helped me a lot on unlocking to 3840. I'm a little slow on understanding so i try to read everybody's post before i try. I almost bricked mt cards when i experimented with tri-x bios on the strix, thankfully I have an igpu to solve the soft brick. I have the ASUS stock bios, the 3840 bios, and the 3840 xtremeaddict bios (ambient) from the link below. by the way, +42mv hovers at 1.7-1.8v.

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3008_asus_radeon_r9_fury_strix_unlock_and_ln2_bioses_available_%28stock_3564_cus_3776_cus_3840_cus_4096_cus%29?utm_campaign=newsflash&utm_source=hootsuite&utm_medium=social

also, thanks for the response.


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

When you have time read this.

Does not matter which AtiWinFlash GUI or AtiFlash windows command line, yours or Sapphire support or Asus bios update / gpu tweak. There is a difference between dumped rom and flashed, when it is modified by us.

If I flash factory Fury-X ROM or the Stilt's one and dump and compare there is no difference.

Are we doing checksum wrong?

View attached ZIP.

Fury_X_check.zip 184k .zip file


My factory Fury X ROM = fiji.rom

I mod only 1300mV to DPM 7 = fiji2.rom

After flash of fiji2.rom I dump = dump fiji2.rom

I compare *there is difference.*

Now when I flash dump of fiji2.rom and flash and compare *no difference*.

Compare dump of dump fiji2.rom vs dump fiji2.rom.


----------



## buildzoid

yeah cxzoid.blogspot.com is mine.

Also are you sure about those voltages? Stock voltage on your card should be bellow 1.2V. 1.69V is LN2 territory.


----------



## Semel

I might be tripping but it seems increasing software voltage performs worse than increasing bios voltage..

Anyways, atm I've decided to keep DPM7 at 1120Mhz/1.3V(which really is more like 1.250+V) and set memory to 560Mhz

And here is what I got at 1120/560

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11149437

.
I'd say it's not bad. I don't remember ever hitting 17K at 1120/560 upping voltage via trix or AB

Now the only thing I need is to get real 1.3+V via bios


----------



## buildzoid

well it's good to know that BIOS voltage settings work unlike software voltage. Now if we could solve the voltage drop that would be great.


----------



## gupsterg

By voltage drop you mean VDROOP?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> By voltage drop you mean VDROOP?


Yep that. IIRC PT3 for the 290X has no Vdroop.


----------



## gupsterg

Can be done







.

*** edit ***



I wonder if over 1.3V per DPM VID will work now with 16.3 drivers?

Will it effect the FPS drop you have seen with increased voltage?








...

*** edit ***

No manual VID above 1.3V with 16.3.

After having tried more combos of PowerPlay edits to gain over 1.3V I've come to the conclusion the mod is done right but I believe a limit is in drivers stopping VID per DPM being over 1.3V.

VRM controller offset does not come into play for driver VID calc, you can see this how when we get registers for a VDDC offset ROM the per DPM VIDs are unaffected by it; this was also the case with Hawaii.

If we manually edit DPM 0-6 taking into account a VDDC offset we place in ROM then VID for those will be AOK and only DPM7 will see the increase.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> yeah cxzoid.blogspot.com is mine.
> 
> Also are you sure about those voltages? Stock voltage on your card should be bellow 1.2V. 1.69V is LN2 territory.


Yes, I was in doubt at first but i used OSD in MSI AB to have voltages showing in games and benchmark. I even had gpuZ just to double check.

Ive seen most of the Strix online reviews have 1.69v so I thought it was normal. Well, I guess that would be my goal on this bios mod is to have it run at least 1.212v and core 1050 then just go on from there.

Also, your website helped me and others unlocking the card.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Ive seen most of the Strix online reviews have 1.69v so I thought it was normal. Well, I guess that would be my goal on this bios mod is to have it run at least 1.212v and core 1050 then just go on from there.


Please can you post screen shot of card at 1.69v? and this is with XA 3840 CUs: ambient ROM you get that voltage using GPU-Tweak II?

Link:- TPU Fury Strix review

I'm looking for a review with 1.69V, any you can link to save time?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please can you post screen shot of card at 1.69v? and this is with XA 3840 CUs: ambient ROM you get that voltage using GPU-Tweak II?
> 
> Link:- TPU Fury Strix review
> 
> I'm looking for a review with 1.69V, any you can link to save time?


http://www.anandtech.com/show/9421/the-amd-radeon-r9-fury-review-feat-sapphire-asus/17

I will try to find more but I e-mailed the Asus rep a while back, like when fury 1st came out and linked the same thing and asked about a newer BIOS with 1.212v and they just said they won't make it.

My screenshot was from the AvP and sniper elite 3 benchmark, stock settings, crimson 16.3, 3840 unlocked. Even if i used the default unlocked or extreme addict bios, i still get 1.69v


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9421/the-amd-radeon-r9-fury-review-feat-sapphire-asus/17
> 
> I will try to find more but I e-mailed the Asus rep a while back, like when fury 1st came out and linked the same thing and asked about a newer BIOS with 1.212v and they just said they won't make it.
> 
> My screenshot was from the AvP and sniper elite 3 benchmark, stock settings, crimson 16.3, 3840 unlocked. Even if i used the default unlocked or extreme addict bios, i still get 1.69v


Dude you need to get your eyes checked. GPU-z is saying 1.*1*69V not 1.69V. Major difference.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Dude you need to get your eyes checked. GPU-z is saying 1.*1*69V not 1.69V. Major difference.


I knew there was a typo. My bad. im not used to mech khail yellow keyboards yet. I meant 1.169v, thanks for pointing that out.

Also, here's stock CU.


----------



## fjordiales

@gupsterg @buildzoid,

I apologize for the typo from earlier.


----------



## zdziseq

Does anyone tried this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

seems it's should work well


----------



## ebinkerd

With the Nano I have noticed that the voltage is much more stable when using a modded bios vs AB. However, my graphics score is lower in 3dmark when using the same settings as AB. But much more stable too. Been able to hit much higher frequencies than before and am not showing any temp throttling with the VRM temps sitting around 88c and core at 72c. The max voltage being set at 1.290, the voltage rarely goes over 1.263. Currently I have the freqs set at 1095/545 @1.290v with a graphics score of 16400+-10.


----------



## gupsterg

@ebinkerd

When we use MSI AB to OC card lower DPM stated frequency is increased plus VID even when we don't increase GPU core voltage in it .

Take an AiDA64 registers dump when card using stock rom, then OC card using MSI AB on stock rom and do a dump, compare and you will see things like I did in post 174.

SO perhaps your score was higher when card OC'd with MSI AB due to the lower DPMs having higher frequency, so when it dropped down a DPM it still had higher clock than stock. When you mod a higher GPU clock in ROM for DPM 7 the lower DPMs will remain the same, but that is not to say you can't mod them







.

You can see on Hawaii when cards from factory were OC'd they setup lower DPM's higher clocks than stock AMD, view heading *Making OC bios like factory pre OC'd card/ROM* in hawaii bios mod.

Also when using MSI AB with stock ROM did you add PowerLimit? if so did you add PL in ROM or add using MSI AB once you had set ROM for OC.

@fjordiales

Cheers for screenies







, at least the VDDC situation is cleared up.
Quote:


> I just subscribed to this thread and was wondering if someone with Fury Strix here has successfully modded their bios? Unfortunately Strix only has 1 bios.


We have no pure DOS atiflash, which you could use to unbrick card.

Currently we use windows command line atiflash or atiwinflash, I have not tested if I brick card on one rom position and then select IGP on my CPU and boot to windows if atiflash or atiwinflash recognise card is there. I'd assume windows versions of atiflash require the drivers to recognise card, if bricked would drivers recognise card?







.

Doing mods in Fiji bios editor should be safe, *but only upto 1300mV VID*. That is not to say that there is zero risk, say if for some reason your flash had an issue due to unstable OS and went bad and on reboot card did not function or you had a power cut during flash I don't know what you could do to recover.


----------



## ebinkerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [
> 
> Also when using MSI AB with stock ROM did you add PowerLimit? if so did you add PL in ROM or add using MSI AB once you had set ROM for OC.


I believe I followed the guide correctly. In the limits tabs it was 300, 270,300. This does increase the power limit?

So for the lower DPM's it would be beneficial to OC them even if they are not necessarily used? Would scaling them the same work best?

I will add, with the settings listed above, I increased power in AB by 10% and saw a small jump in graphics score, could be withing the margin of error though. However I can say the Nano runs out of power before it heats up.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebinkerd*
> 
> In the limits tabs it was 300, 270,300. This does increase the power limit?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebinkerd*
> 
> So for the lower DPM's it would be beneficial to OC them even if they are not necessarily used?


Forgetting benching for moment.

When I run Crysis 3 my hawaii card stayed in DPM 7 = great get max performance.

Now I run Skyrim card is choosing to float around DPM, not because of temps or PowerLimit. This is the "PowerTune" tech at play. Performance is not an issue *but* with increased DPM ROM it is better







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebinkerd*
> 
> Would scaling them the same work best?


I wouldn't max all of them same as DPM 7 TBH. I may do lower ones as a xx% of DPM 7 as was occurring in hawaii roms or we see when we use stock ROM and apply OC with MSI AB and lower DPMs are upped. Still not had time to test as been doing other things







.

@buildzoid

I switched off "Power Efficiency" in new 16.3 drivers and here are results







.



Spoiler: 1090MHz PE On









Spoiler: 1090MHz PE Off







ROM had only mods cooling profile =<55c , PL 297A / 330W / 330W, stock EVV VID DPM 7 1.250V, LLC = stock (ie off).

Power_eff_check.zip 10k .zip file


I truly believe per DPM is VID is being held back by driver not that mod is wrong, due to see how PE was hidden in drivers before and it's effect.

Have you have a chance to check if this new driver has no FPS drop within increased voltage?


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> This is the "PowerTune" tech at play.


Isn't is resolved in 16.3 drivers?

Is it possible to hex edit voltage offset in bios, say, adding +25mV or something like we do it in trixx\AB? IF yes then how do I do that?

Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Isn't is resolved in 16.3 drivers?


Yes but you are toggling on/off







.

When it's *off* have you noticed you start getting GPU clock bounce when using things at desktop? otherwise with *on* card stick to DPM 0 ie 300MHz.

An "Auto" setting would be nice, so when at desktop / light load it's *on* to stop clock bouncing and when heavy load GPU load at desktop / gaming it's *off*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Is it possible to hex edit voltage offset in bios, say, adding +25mV or something like we do it in trixx\AB? IF yes then how do I do that?


Stock ROM you can't as ROM does not have the relevant bytes.

OP has been updated now with *My Fury Tri-X VDDC offset ROM pack and finding GPU core voltage offset in rom*







.

Be aware these ROMs have stock factory VID limit 1.48125V , so even if you add +300mV offset and your EVV VID is 1.250V you will not go over 1.48125V. If you manually set your DPM 7 as 1.3V and add +300mV you will still not go over 1.48125V.

As we are talking VID, due to LLC (LoadLine Calibration) you will not see 1.48125V VDDC.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> 1.48125V


I'm not that mental to go that high on air







I'm just looking for a mild increase up to 1.3-1.35V tops.









PS THanx for offset ROM pack


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, enjoy







.

BTW I forgot as these are stock factory ROMs with VDDC offset you will need to run @TX12's unlock tool to gain SP.

When I have time will do Fury Strix and Fury X ones







.


----------



## fjordiales

EDIT: you don't need to re-install Crimson. Just uninstall and delete any instance of the OC software(MSI AB) then follow the vid.

I have been playing around with the BIOS and 1100(crossfire) isn't stable for me, will now optimize the core and memory clocks to suit my needs(wants).

@gupsterg

I have followed the tip you have in OP (Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?) and I am happy to inform you that it works!

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V



To be more specific, these are the steps I did.

1) Flashed the modded working BIOS.
2) Followed the video on the tip.
3)
Didn't uninstall MSI AB but everything is on default. ***uninstall, then re-install

4) Unfortunately I ended up using DDU 15.7.5.1 & reinstalled Crimson 16.3

After the restart, it works. Now I will experiment on the clock speeds. Thanks for the tip and I hope this helps everyone here.


----------



## gupsterg

Glad you're sorted







.

+rep for posting info others can ref if having same issue







.

And most of all ....

*Welcome to Fiji bios mod*





















.


----------



## ebinkerd

So while I was able to reach freq's with this mod and was stable, it preformed worse than lower scores in AB. I started to play around with the power levels in bios (300, 270, 300) and left the clocks be, but increased the VID by one point on each value. Once flashed and booted, I reinstalled crimson and reset AB. I increased power limit to 50% and started increasing clock speeds. At the end of the night I have been able to increase core and mem to 1100/545 @24mv with a graphics score of 16762. A full 300 point over my highest with just AB. Thanks gupsterg for doing all this.

PS: Never once did the card throttle.


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you for your results share







.

Just to clarify, idea is to have ROM set up so you need no software to add PL / mV / clocks , etc







.

You have a Nano so stock values are 200W TDP / 270A TDC / 150W MPDL , if your stock ROM differs please upload by attaching to a post







.

SO what I would do is use stock values of 200W, 270A, 150W in ROM for PL and clocks 1100/545 with whatever VIDs you have set. Then up PL in MSI AB to get clocks stable, say you require PL of 20% up TDP & MPDL in ROM by 20% (ie TDP 200W + 20% = 240W , MPDL 150W + 20% = 180W). As you have only 1x 8 pin PCI-E power connector (150W) and mobo slot (75W) = 225W that is the max MPDL IMO. As you only have 4 phase VRM = max 280A I'd leave the TDC at 270A.

SO if clocks are not stabilizing with say increased TDP and keeping to limit of 270A TDC and MPDL of 225W, please state and perhaps by viewing HWiNFO data on VRM temps / A / W we will know if OK to up or not or you hitting limit of them.

When we increase PL values in ROM you will not see an increase in PL % in MSI AB slider as the new values have become the starting point (ie 0%), so if you have increased PL values in ROM and add more in MSI AB you will be going higher than stock ROM.

I advise you not to run things like Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT on your card taking into account power connector, VRM phase count and OC.


----------



## ebinkerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you for your results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just to clarify, idea is to have ROM set up so you need no software to add PL / mV / clocks , etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have a Nano so stock values are 200W TDP / 270A TDC / 150W MPDL , if your stock ROM differs please upload by attaching to a post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is the same as my ROM.
> 
> SO what I would do is use stock values of 200W, 270A, 150W in ROM for PL and clocks 1100/545 with whatever VIDs you have set. Then up PL in MSI AB to get clocks stable, say you require PL of 20% up TDP & MPDL in ROM by 20% (ie TDP 200W + 20% = 240W , MPDL 150W + 20% = 180W). As you have only 1x 8 pin PCI-E power connector (150W) and mobo slot (75W) = 225W that is the max MPDL IMO. As you only have 4 phase VRM = max 280A I'd leave the TDC at 270A.
> 
> SO if clocks are not stabilizing with say increased TDP and keeping to limit of 270A TDC and MPDL of 225W, please state and perhaps by viewing HWiNFO data on VRM temps / A / W we will know if OK to up or not or you hitting limit of them.
> 
> When we increase PL values in ROM you will not see an increase in PL % in MSI AB slider as the new values have become the starting point (ie 0%), so if you have increased PL values in ROM and add more in MSI AB you will be going higher than stock ROM.
> 
> I advise you not to run things like Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT on your card taking into account power connector, VRM phase count and OC.


"You have a Nano so stock values are 200W TDP / 270A TDC / 150W MPDL , if your stock ROM differs please upload by attaching to a post







." This is the same as my ROM.

Only problem with HWiNFO is it seems to spike and peek the max values upon loading firestrike. Not sure if I should trust that. But the VRM temps are 88c, 267A, 332W at max. I'll be messing with it more tonight and try your method of OC. Initially I had increase the PL in ROM by 50% (as thats where I have it set in AB). Clocks were stable but you mentioned that the lower performance was due to the power tune having to mess with the clocks and voltages, still don't completely understand. However I took this as meaning the powertune can have a positive affect on performance since it can manipulate the clocks and voltages vs being locked in ROM.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Initially I had increase the PL in ROM by 50% (as thats where I have it set in AB).


And then you are adding none in MSI AB?
Quote:


> Clocks were stable but you mentioned that the lower performance was due to the power tune having to mess with the clocks and voltages, still don't completely understand. However I took this as meaning the powertune can have a positive affect on performance since it can manipulate the clocks and voltages vs being locked in ROM.


It has positives so that's why we don't max GPU frequency & voltage per DPM.

I have posted about PowerTune in this thread, it is too much to take on in one post, so I suggest read Links:- AMD whitepapers 1 2

Think of PowerTune has many aspects and PowerLimits are set of values which are used by PowerTune as limits for power. PowerTune as the tree, PowerLimits are just branches of all it uses.

Also read release reviews of cards as usually they contain AMD marketing info about tech, many have info on PowerTune.
Quote:


> Only problem with HWiNFO is it seems to spike and peek the max values upon loading firestrike. Not sure if I should trust that. But the VRM temps are 88c, 267A, 332W at max. I'll be messing with it more tonight and try your method of OC.


Use just as a guide current / average values and max as worst case.

The Nano has a great GPU being packaged to conform to certain limits and deliver max performance in say SFF arena IMO. So that's why I'd take it in steps to just to give it enough PL as required.

The cards I've owned so far have PL in ROM so low compared with what VRM / connectors can deliver that you can up them without taking as much into consideration as a Nano, even then I only set PL as required.


----------



## buildzoid

You know I've been doing a lot of thinking about the safe power limits on the Nano and the biggest problem is the single 8pin not the VRM. The VRM on a Nano can still do 280A at 125C and even comes with the same TDC as a Fury X. The real problem is the single 8 pin. A good 8 pin should be able to handle a little under 360W but that's the absolute limit for the wires and a really bad idea. So you could maybe do a Nano BIOS with say a 200W MPDL and a 300W TDP and the card should be fine for the most part. You could also maybe drop the TDC a little to keep the VRM safe. If there was some kind of addapter that combined 2 6 pins into a single 8 pin using say 16AWG wire you could probably even give the Nano a 300W MPDL. I'm saying this because even with my latest Fury X BIOS my cards are only pulling around 320W running Firestrike at 1190 core with 1.3V. Which means the core VRM is only pushing around 250A which is well within the limits of a Nano's PCB just not in the limits of the single 8pin.

I've sent a message to AMD about getting a Nano to blow up but I really doubt they'll send one. My blog still isn't well know enough for that. I might buy one after I manage to sell my 5960X.


----------



## dagget3450

So im not sure i understand but is fiji still heavily limited on overclocking with even modded bios? Specifically the fury x as i seem to still have reduced performance when pushing over +50mv. Its really pissing me off when trying to bench because i know its much more capable. I cant bring myself to hard mod these because they cost a lot. I want to be able to resell them.

I also wonder if there is a way to tighten memory timings if that even applies to HBM?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> on the Nano and the biggest problem is the single 8pin not the VRM


+1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> So you could maybe do a Nano BIOS with say a 200W MPDL and a 300W TDP and the card should be fine for the most part.


225W MPDL should be AOK (slot 75W + 150W 8 pin connector).
Quote:


> A good 8 pin should be able to handle a little under 360W but that's the absolute limit for the wires and a really bad idea.


Taking this into account and say some power from slot, then over 225W OK in your opinion?


----------



## ebinkerd

@buildzoid, you read my mind.

So lets say I have a 3d printer, and can build one of these harnesses. What would be best approach to overclocking the Nano?


----------



## buildzoid

@ebinkerd

Slap a water block on the card max the VID and give it 350W power limits and don't change the TDC. That is assuming that you manage to give the card 2 6 pins through thick enough wire. Ideally you would want to solder an extra 6 pin directly onto the card but doing that is hard.

@gupsterg

Are you 100% sure that the MPDL applies to the slot and 8 pin? To me it doesn't really make sense to do that since as far as I know you can't overdraw the PCI-e slot if you need more power than what the slot can do the card will just pull from the 6/8pin.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Maximum Power Delivery Limit (MPDL): "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"


All the descriptions for PowerLimit were given by asder00, this is the guy who was putting out AMD drivers prior to release on Guru3D. Seems to have gone AWOL after IIRC "someone" asked him to take down drivers he was posting (was some posts on guru3d about it). A bit like the unlock guy on OCN TX12 went AWOL







.

When questioned via PM about PL info and how this posted info came about his answer to me was "Official tools" which I can't have access to







.

The image in Fiji & Hawaii bios mod PowerLimit sections is from this webpage.
Quote:


> PCI Express x16 Graphics 150 W-ATX Specification-Published in October 2004, this standard defines a six-pin (2x3) auxiliary power connector capable of delivering an additional 75 W to a graphics card directly from the power supply, for a total of 150 W to the card.
> 
> PCI Express 225 W/300 W High Power Card Electromechanical Specification-Published in March 2008, this standard defines an eight-pin (2x4) auxiliary power connector capable of supplying an additional 150 W of power, for a total of either 225 watts (75+150) or 300 watts (75+150+75) of available power.


----------



## buildzoid

The thing is that the MPDL and TDP relation ship makes no sense if MPDL includes the PCI-e slot. If the 150W MPDL included both the PCI-e and 8 pin then it would be impossible to ever reach the TDP of 200W. However if it's only the limit set on the 8 pin then the TDP can be reached by pulling 50W from the slot. Also it goes against the numbers in TPU's Nano review where the card pulls a 180W average and 200W peak. The 200W peak makes sense in relation to the TDP but 180W average is completely out of line with the MPDL. What is the MPDL on the 295X2? It should be like 425W or something.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for info







.

You see asder00 wouldn't elaborate further, you have better knowledge of these aspects so firing them at you now







.

The info I placed in Fiji / Hawaii I deemed the safest to go by and on increase I give guidance as I saw when say a factory OC ROM was for same PCB as non OC plus advised on airing towards side of caution of TDC and sticking to PCI-E spec for MPDL.

295X2 ref PCB ROM have 137A / 202W / 202W , they have 2 roms, so x2 for totals.


----------



## buildzoid

Based on the 295X2 data MPDL is really only for the 8pins because that card consistently pulls over 404W with it 430W average. Interesting info about the 6 pins only using 2 wires at the same time. I did not know that. Also that explains EVGA's 3 6 pins on the E-power. That thing completely throws the PCI-e Power spec out the window. All 3 12V connections feed into a shared 12V plane effectively giving you the same power capability as an 8 pin in a 6 pin package.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, been great to discuss this with you







.

Will update info in Hawaii and Fiji to be just in the context of PCI-E power connectors then







.

I'm still glad I went with want I did in OP of each thread as it was on the safer side







,

Your explanations also makes sense IIRC when I was lowering PL values but still seeing more than limit values, if you have a chance try it as well







.


----------



## fnZx

@buildzoid I started with your Fury X bios and just changed the memory clock. Here are some results.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11138908

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11109979

Definitely a huge improvement for me.

However any core clock above ~1150 requires me to push an amount of voltage that seems to reintroduce the negative fps scaling.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> @buildzoid I started with your Fury X bios and just changed the memory clock. Here are some results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11138908
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11109979
> 
> Definitely an improvement for me.


Nice.

Though your score makes me think that I've screwed up my windows 7 benching install. I have a hell of a time getting to 19K graphics score even though I'm running my card at 1190/570mhz with tessellation turned off.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Though your score makes me think that I've screwed up my windows 7 benching install. I have a hell of a time getting to 19K graphics score even though I'm running my card at 1190/570mhz with tessellation turned off.


Both Firestrike and games seem to be extremely sensitive to increase to the memory clock. I lose almost 1100 points if I knock my my mem down to 570.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Both Firestrike and games seem to be extremely sensitive to increase to the memory clock. I lose almost 1100 points if I knock my my mem down to 570.


I suspected as much. I need to get HBM voltage control ASAP in that case. I only bought 3 Fury X so that I could try get some really high Firestike scores and so far I'm only failing over and over again.


----------



## dagget3450

Are you guys doing it with tessellation on?


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I suspected as much. I need to get HBM voltage control ASAP in that case. I only bought 3 Fury X so that I could try get some really high Firestike scores and so far I'm only failing over and over again.


Yes this is hugely needed. I should clarify I was getting a few artifacts @ 585 mem.

How does your HBM behave when OC'd? Do you have a certain speed it artifacts at or does it just crash?

Mine will do 572 all day. However, it is 100% stable (with artifacts) all the way up to 590, and sees large performance gains up to 585.

Strangest thing I've come across while benching is the SteamVR test. There is no artifacting for me even at 590/585, even though every other 3d workload I've tried has it.

@dagget3450 Stock Firestrike demo + default crimson settings except for power efficiency (off).


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Yes this is hugely needed. I should clarify I was getting a few artifacts @ 585 mem.
> 
> How does your HBM behave when OC'd? Do you have a certain speed it artifacts at or does it just crash?
> 
> Mine will do 572 all day. However, it is 100% stable (with artifacts) all the way up to 590, and sees large performance gains up to 585.
> 
> Strangest thing I've come across while benching is the SteamVR test. There is no artifacting for me even at 590/585, even though every other 3d workload I've tried has it.
> 
> @dagget3450 Stock Firestrike demo + default crimson settings except for power efficiency (off).


Mine crashes when above 570mhz. It runs for a few seconds with artifacts for a bit an then black screens.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Mine crashes when above 570mhz. It runs for a few seconds with artifacts for a bit an then black screens.


On all 4 cards?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> On all 4 cards?


too lazy to test them all. I have holidays for 3 weeks now so I'll do way more testing.


----------



## Semel

You guys OCing HBM to 570, 590... what about this?
Quote:


> Fiji's MCLK overdrives in discrete steps, so while various overclocking tools are increasing in 5Mhz steps the MCLK is actually only able to support 500.00/545.45/600.00/666.66MHz and right now it just rounds to the nearest step. If you are intending to overclock HBM on Fiji, then 545Mhz works well on all four of my Fury X cards. 600MHZ proved a step too far on each card and resulted in instability.
> 
> So for all those people setting their MCLK at 570Mhz, it's actually running at 545Mhz


https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29045102&postcount=6977


----------



## AndreDVJ

I can conclude that the absolute limit of my card is 1150/550Mhz. Anything higher will lead to score decrease on Fire Strike.

My card is a fully unlocked Tri-X R9 Fury.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7842239/fs/7858029/fs/7858274


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> You guys OCing HBM to 570, 590... what about this?
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=29045102&postcount=6977


My card gets more FPS at 570mhz than at 550mhz. if that post was correct that would not be the case.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> My card gets more FPS at 570mhz than at 550mhz. if that post was correct that would not be the case.


My card gets more at 585 than 572, and more at 572 than 550. So that does seem incorrect.


----------



## gupsterg

@rt123

I said I owe you one







, you said you owe me many







.....

I guess I still owe you one buddy







....

Many thanks for your time







....


----------



## rt123

You are Welcome.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @rt123
> 
> I said I owe you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you said you owe me many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> I guess I still owe you one buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Many thanks for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Hey, how can I achieve this memory voltage control? =)


----------



## gupsterg

Very easily







, I'd think there are some Hawaii bios modder that may know what I did







.

I have opened a thread on Guru3D, hoping Unwinder the author of MSI Afterburner will read it and can implement slider control for HBM MVDDC. There is also another purpose to this







.

There are also other many reasons why I must wait.

Will do some further negative MVDDC offset test today as well, may even push the boat out to +25mV as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So im not sure i understand but is fiji still heavily limited on overclocking with even modded bios? Specifically the fury x as i seem to still have reduced performance when pushing over +50mv. Its really pissing me off when trying to bench because i know its much more capable. I cant bring myself to hard mod these because they cost a lot. I want to be able to resell them.


Some info I've been correlating due to my bios mod investigations and buildzoid's posted FPS data.



Now buildzoid's blog we can see:-
Quote:


> As you can see the BIOS version says: BZBIOS.FrX.1300mv.400W. This is because it's my own BIOS which unsurprisingly sets the stock load core voltage to 1.3V, sets the stock power limit to 400W and sets the current limit to 350A. This beautiful BIOS does not see the negative FPS scaling that software setting core voltage does and while it still doesn't give us a real 1.3V it does give you a good boost in overclocking headroom and sustained my best card at 1175mhz. You can also run +25mv on top of this BIOS to get even more overclocking headroom but with no FPS loss.


(Quote Link)

So now he's seeing no FPS drop @ 1.300V manual VID +25mV = 1.325V, compared with 1.300V for the test data table he has posted before. This is assuming his stock ROM DPM 7 EVV VID was 1.250V in the test data table, so +50mV was giving 1.300V. Also it would be great to know say driver used / settings for it for the test where 1.325V is not giving FPS drop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I also wonder if there is a way to tighten memory timings if that even applies to HBM?


There may a tweak that could be done which gives a small boost like on Hawaii, not had time to view yet, some info of what I have seen of VRAM_Info on Fiji is in post 35.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Some info I've been correlating due to my bios mod investigations and buildzoid's posted FPS data.
> 
> 
> 
> Now buildzoid's blog we can see:-
> (Quote Link)
> 
> So now he's seeing no FPS drop @ 1.300V manual VID +25mV = 1.325V, compared with 1.300V for the test data table he has posted before. This is assuming his stock ROM DPM 7 EVV VID was 1.250V in the test data table, so +50mV was giving 1.300V. Also it would be great to know say driver used / settings for it for the test where 1.325V is not giving FPS drop.
> There may a tweak that could be done which gives a small boost like on Hawaii, not had time to view yet, some info of what I have seen of VRAM_Info on Fiji is in post 35.


Thank you, i was hoping to try a bios out. I am trying to compete on the green vs red thread. Its a long way up to compete against green in x1 and x2 bracket but x3 and x4 i may have a chance. Right now i am trying to balance voltage and clocks. When using 3 or 4 furyx clocks and hbm wont go as high and be stable. So i wonder if a bios would help.


----------



## gupsterg

Don't know if MVDDC would help in a situation like yours. I will see if I can find time to install the 2nd Fury X I have and do a bit of CF testing with OC/bios mods/MVDDC.

I was planning on doing a sub with Hawaii CF but looks like it will be with Fiji now, so when I do the CF testing if I can share anything to aid a follow red team member I will







.

Use Buildzoid's Fury X ROM for now, forget about RAM as well. See where you get with Crimson v16.3 with PE = Off regarding clocks/scores, then try 15.7.1 (same ROM) see where you get with clocks/scores. In the 3dfanboy thread tess tweak (ie off) is allowed (HWBot rules).


----------



## dagget3450

I am thinking Fiji's excellent scaling in CF will be the biggest factor. I really wish 16.3 would get whql. It would be nice to post valid scores on futuremark. One of the many hold backs of Fiji to clear.

I will look into using that bios tomorrow, tied up today.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Very easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd think there are some Hawaii bios modder that may know what I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have opened a thread on Guru3D, hoping Unwinder the author of MSI Afterburner will read it and can implement slider control for HBM MVDDC. There is also another purpose to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There are also other many reasons why I must wait.
> 
> Will do some further negative MVDDC offset test today as well, may even push the boat out to +25mV as well.


Alrighty, good work!

I am now getting good results after essentially doing the opposite of what @buildzoid has done. After messing around with and editing a bunch of BIOSes I have found that my scores and stability are actually better if I _undervolt at the BIOS level_, and feed the card what it needs via AB or Trixx.

Here is a FS (+ tess) that I ran at a lower than stock, *driver-managed voltage* (ie DPM7=980, mv =65288), and @ 1110 core.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11193788

The very strange thing is that I seem to be able to hit the exact same clocks with the exact same voltage added (or not added) in AB or Trixx, no matter what the "starting" voltage is. +0mV will always get me to 1110mz core, and +60mV will always let me hit 1150 core - *no matter what the voltage is set to in DPM7* (I have gone down as low as 954mv).

It is only my FPS that seems to change.

My guess would be that my card's ASIC quality is very high, and can actually hit these clocks @ lower voltages. That doesn't explain the same mV increase required at different starting voltages, though.

Unfortunately, with DPM7 set to anything below ~1050mV my HBM will no longer do 585, and crashes instantly.

@gupsterg This is why I think MVDCC control would be very helpful to my case.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @rt123
> 
> I said I owe you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you said you owe me many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> I guess I still owe you one buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Many thanks for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Nice !
How does it influence mem OC ?
Did u get higher with mem oC?


----------



## fnZx

Finally! 18k at 1110 core!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11194794

DPM7=900 mV=65288

WithoutCLBL.PNG 1951k .PNG file


Here is a second shot with Clockblocker active so you can see maxxed VDDC.

WithCLBL.PNG 1951k .PNG file


----------



## jancarlos1597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Finally! 18k at 1110 core!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11194794
> 
> DPM7=900 mV=65288
> 
> WithoutCLBL.PNG 1951k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Here is a second shot with Clockblocker active so you can see maxxed VDDC.
> 
> WithCLBL.PNG 1951k .PNG file


Wow







, lucky you there mate, mine crashes if a put more than 570mhz on the mem clock, got 17,099 on graphics score!

Aslo, my VDDC goes up 1.3313 says TrixX, does that means something "good"?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Here is a FS (+ tess) that I ran at a lower than stock, *driver-managed voltage* (ie DPM7=980, mv =65288), and @ 1110 core.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11193788
> 
> The very strange thing is that I seem to be able to hit the exact same clocks with the exact same voltage added (or not added) in AB or Trixx, no matter what the "starting" voltage is. +0mV will always get me to 1110mz core, and +60mV will always let me hit 1150 core - *no matter what the voltage is set to in DPM7* (I have gone down as low as 954mv).


Ref info in this post, I think you will find as you have EVV DPM 7 (ie 65288) driver is recalculating a new VID as you up GPU frequency, the max will be 1.250V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> My guess would be that my card's ASIC quality is very high, and can actually hit these clocks @ lower voltages. That doesn't explain the same mV increase required at different starting voltages, though.


I believe it is due to what I've said above, do a registers dump at each stage







.

Stock VID DPM 7 gives us a rough idea of LeakageID (ASIC Quality) but there is an issue. 2 GPUs with identical LeakageID can have differing VID due to the other properties deeming it say good or bad ASIC within LeakageID bands. I can not elaborate further as it has taken me some time to wrap my mind around this stuff from when doing Hawaii bios mod.

If GPU-Z will start showing ASIC Quality like on Hawaii then we maybe able to calculate LeakageID from that, like on Hawaii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Unfortunately, with DPM7 set to anything below ~1050mV my HBM will no longer do 585, and crashes instantly.
> 
> @gupsterg This is why I think MVDCC control would be very helpful to my case.


I'm currently sourcing info if increases in MVDDC are harmful to HBM, this is first gen HBM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Nice !
> How does it influence mem OC ?
> Did u get higher with mem oC?


Cheers!







not had anytime to test last night and been busy today, perhaps tonight







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> Finally! 18k at 1110 core!!


Sweet!







.

Cheers for the info/screenies , but do the registers dumps







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Did a debug dump on my Unlocked (3840) Fury Strix for the hell of it.

Basically copy pasted.

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.08100 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.19300 V

It would seem like I have a really low leakage chip? I haven't seen anyone have such a low VID.


----------



## gupsterg

Lower DPM 7 VID = High leakage

1.250V @ DPM 7 is low leakage for Fiji Pro and XT (Fury/X).

My Fury Tri-X DPM 7 [email protected]

My Fury X DPM 7 [email protected]

I will soon update OP in Fiji bios mod, for now ref heading *What is "ASIC Quality"?* in hawaii bios mod OP.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for the info/screenies , but do the registers dumps wink.gif ..


AIDA64 doesn't work as you say, and the dump via AB is telling me I have an invalid device.

i2cdump.txt 26k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

AiDA64 for i2cdump does not work, only MSI AB and you have attached. I2cdump tells you about voltage controller chip only.

Registers is the first video in OP heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* and that works







, that tells you DPM VID (near end) plus other stuff.


----------



## rubenlol2

That is really confusing, since all the other sources I have seen state it the other way around. High ASIC = low VID = low power consumption.
Also what I know about discrete semiconductors is telling me just that, so I'm mildly confused right now to say the least.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AiDA64 for i2cdump does not work, only MSI AB and you have attached. I2cdump tells you about voltage controller chip only.
> 
> Registers is the first video in OP heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* and that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that tells you DPM VID (near end) plus other stuff.


Well it doesn't seem to be working for me. How about this workaround:

Trixx reported (and suspect by you







) VID = X

I set DPM7 mV = X

If I rerun my tests and get the same results, then reported VID is true, correct?


----------



## fnZx

@buildzoid 18.6k (with tess) @ 1114 core







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7869753

Here is a sheet of my fury x overclocks if it helps anyone (@jancarlos1597).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1k24o4cF2JQ1pHIR2VwTe4OA-x4YE_lAEjGS_X0kd8QY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> That is really confusing, since all the other sources I have seen state it the other way around. High ASIC = low VID = low power consumption.
> Also what I know about discrete semiconductors is telling me just that, so I'm mildly confused right now to say the least.


Yeah same here.


----------



## gupsterg

OP updated 12/03/16:-

i) Updated video and info in heading Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump.

ii) Created section FAQ with headings and info.

RE ASIC quality aka LeakageID

I get what you guys are saying, took me a bit of time to wrap my brain around it but what The Stilt has explained is correct IMO, what anyone deems the information as is their choice.


----------



## Semel

Afaik ASICS quality only impacts required GPU voltage for stability....The higher ASIC. the lower voltage needed to achieve X core clock.


----------



## bluezone

have you considered what the power delivery to the GPU looks like.

look at the graphs look like in this article.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msi-afterburner-undervolt-radeon-r9-fury,4425-2.html


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP updated 12/03/16:-
> 
> i) Updated video and info in heading Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump.
> 
> ii) Created section FAQ with headings and info.
> 
> RE ASIC quality aka LeakageID
> 
> I get what you guys are saying, took me a bit of time to wrap my brain around it but what The Stilt has explained is correct IMO, what anyone deems the information as is their choice.


The higher/lower leakage throw me off too but my finding pretty much agreeing with The Stilt. My Hawaii Hynix card have higher ASIC quality than my Hawaii Elpida card.

(software measured)
Hawaii Hynix (77% ASIC) : Lower operating voltage, higher power consumption
Hawaii Elpida (70.3% ASIC) : Higher operating voltage, lower power consumption

It seems to me the higher ASIC quality card have higher leakage. Maybe I can try plot some graphs later.


----------



## gupsterg

If you have time be great mate







.

Fury Tri-X 1.243V DPM 7 @ 1000MHz

Fury X 1.250V DPM 7 @ 1050MHz

And roughly using my memory both showing similar A / W when clock at 1090MHz DPM 7 with 1.250V EVV VID (Fury Tri-X unlock 3840SP).

I got 1 more Fury X to try.


----------



## rubenlol2

It doesn't make any sense, literally every other source states that high asic quality means low voltage, which also in turn means less power consumed.
It goes hand on hand with my friend who buys firepro from servers and flash them to 7950s, they usually always have really high asic quality and super low voltage, the one hes got right now does slightly over 1ghz OC on 0.98v.
Makes sense for firepro chips to be low leakage.


----------



## gupsterg

Just swap'd out Fury X no 1 for no 2.

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.01800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V

When time permits I will do a compare







.

Fury_X_no2.zip 9k .zip file


@rubenlol2

Any chance of i2cdump from Fury Strix? not seen one so far








.


----------



## rubenlol2

i2cdump.txt 26k .txt file


Hope I did it correctly, doesn't seem like a whole lot of text there.


----------



## gupsterg

Done correctly, thanks







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you have time be great mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here you go my Hawaii comparison.

GPU1 ELPIDA 70.3% ASIC
GPU2 HYNIX 77% ASIC

Both tested in Crossfire (Primary - Elpida, Secondary - Hynix)
Firestrike 1.1
DPM7 1.2500V
1160/1500
VDDC +130mV
VDDCI/AUX +50mV

As you can see even though the GPU2 is tad lower voltage than GPU1, GPU2 power consumption is a lot higher than GPU1.


----------



## rubenlol2

The difference in power consumption can be due to loads of things, not just ASIC quality.

Higher quality ASIC parts using more power doesn't make any sense because its closer to being the ideal ASIC.
I hope you test each card separately and not in crossfire, whilst measuring with your own tools and not software, can't get accurate any other way.

When you do crossfire/SLI one card is going to use more power than the others, keep that in mind.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I hope you test each card separately and not in crossfire, whilst measuring with your own tools and not software, can't get accurate any other way.


I could run one card at a time but it will show same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> When you do crossfire/SLI one card is going to use more power than the others, keep that in mind.


Which card you reckon going to use more power? Primary or secondary? If Primary use lesser power in the sense it have lesser load than secondary, you will get poor performance in games. In the test above both cards was fully loaded.


----------



## rubenlol2

The main card will use more power than the secondary card because its always going to do more stuff, it also has more IO stuff going on in it.
Measuring power consumption to compare it in software isn't good enough anyhow, the sensors aren't accurate enough to give good readouts for comparing such small differences, they're using normal shuts after all.

Some difference might be due to using ELPIDA memory chips as well, as I remember those cards tended to be considerably worse with memory OCs.


----------



## buildzoid

your
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> The main card will use more power than the secondary card because its always going to do more stuff, it also has more IO stuff going on in it.
> Measuring power consumption to compare it in software isn't good enough anyhow, the sensors aren't accurate enough to give good readouts for comparing such small differences, they're using normal shuts after all.
> 
> Some difference might be due to using ELPIDA memory chips as well, as I remember those cards tended to be considerably worse with memory OCs.


AMD GPUs don't use shunts to read power draw. I never figured out how the power sensing works because my understanding of electronics is very rough but here's a datasheet for one of the IR3567B renames that includes a basic VRM schematic and the current sensing circuit


----------



## rubenlol2

Looks like it does some magic by looking at stuff going across the choke, can't really see any other way they're doing it.
Regardless I don't think it provides good enough estimation to be comparing power draw of cards with, testing each card separately whilst measuring the card's 12v rail current would be preferred.

Anyhow, have anyone managed to get good readings on Fiji with hwinfo yet? I'm looking at the different VRM current and power out readings and they're all over the place.


----------



## gupsterg

Notice to all subscribers:-

i) PowerLimit section in OP has been updated with new information

ii) the value for TDP & TDC are reversed in Fiji Bios editor, that has been removed pending an update from DDSZ

Those who have or are using Fiji Bios editor v1.0 I have attached a screenie.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Next I must thank @mynm for this post, this prompted me to have a PM session with @kizwan, his pointers then aided me in using pptable.h. I had been looking at this a night or so before, but as not really a programmer some of the terms did not make sense to me.

Anyhow I have translated PowerTune table within Fiji PowerPlay properly now, apologies for my mistake to all members in the first place.



@DDSZ when you have time ref above image, many thanks.


----------



## Otterfluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> It seems that the GPU just micro throttles more and more as you give it more voltage. This effect is completely unaffected by power or current limits(I tried a 65000 amp current limit and 65000 watt power limit) and it does not occur as long as you don't use software voltage control like Trixx or AB offer. BIOS mods work just fine but windows will BSOD if you set a VID greater than 1.3V. Hard mods should also work because what ever power management crap is causing the FPS loss will not actually know about the change in voltage and so shouldn't kick in.


I am still willing to do any tests you want using my hard volt mods. Just tell me what to do and I will do any testing you want me to and I can report back here.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Investigation is being done into why we don't get more than 1300mV via manual DPM VID setting in ROM. Only method is using a VDDC offset via MSI AB or a VDDC offset ROM.

One pointer that has come from @kizwan when I was discussing SMC in Fiji is this:-

Code:



Code:


#define SMU73_MAX_LEVELS_VDDC            16

Anyone who is not aware of SMC, it is :-
Quote:


> With recent GPU generations, AMD has transitioned GPU management tasks away from the driver and onto a little micro-controller inside the GPU dubbed SMC, which is tasked to handle jobs like clock control, power control, and voltage control. On Fiji, this controller dynamically adjusts and monitors voltage, which helps with overall power consumption. However, it makes voltage control more difficult than before. When overriding voltage externally, the controller will sense a discrepancy between its target and the real voltage. Assuming a fault has occurred, it puts the GPU into its lowest clock state: 300 MHz.


Quote from.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterfluff*
> 
> I am still willing to do any tests you want using my hard volt mods. Just tell me what to do and I will do any testing you want me to and I can report back here.


If you don't mind me asking, are you having reduced performance on higher volts as we are? And i am also curious about VRM temps or GPU temps in general. Does it seem like your able to clock higher and get better performance when temps are lower? Just wondering here if my stock AIO's are limiting VRM by temps.


----------



## Otterfluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, are you having reduced performance on higher volts as we are? And i am also curious about VRM temps or GPU temps in general. Does it seem like your able to clock higher and get better performance when temps are lower? Just wondering here if my stock AIO's are limiting VRM by temps.


I have my two Fury X watercooled. I do not think core overclocks are any better with lower temps but the HBM certainly likes it. I can get 600Mhz HBM with just the better cooling. I normally do not run the core hotter than 40C and when it's that cool the HBM performance ie clocking to 600Mhz and seems to act independently to whatever I overclock the core to with regards to stability.

I do not know a way to test my vrm temps but considering my water stays at around 30C I dont think they ever get the chance to get very hot.

As single cards with no artifacts I could get

#1 1180 Core stable 600Mhz HBM @ 1.36V
#2 1160 Core stable 600Mhz HBM @ 1.28V

The first card could get 1200Mhz core @ 1.36V at the same voltage but it artifacts, it can manage to benchmark without crashing
The second card could get 1170 core @ 1.28V and it artifacts at that point without crashing

But crossfire will not work at higher core speeds and I normally run my cards @ 1150 Core and 600Mhz HBM which leaves me enough stability to never have problems or artifacts under crossfire.

I think my experiences with core over clocking is very similar to everyone else, it's not the temperature thats holding things back or the vrm's. The power managment goes skitz. I have digital volt meter lcd's installed on my cards and when you get high enough volts/clocks the voltage jumps and dips depending on the bench mark making it unstable. You can see the power management making a mess of the voltage control. I have not really messed around trying to increase my over-clocks since before crimson came out.

What program should I be using to test for frame-rate drops?


----------



## rubenlol2

Does anyone have the mosfet info on the Strix Fury cards?
I can't seem to find any info on the fets,here is a closeup of one. 
10 phases of these guys are used, along with a good amount of capacitor filtering.
Also a side note it seems like the strix series cards run at a lower stock voltage to safe power, they therefor don't OC as well when stock.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Also a side note it seems like the strix series cards run at a lower stock voltage to safe power, they therefor don't OC as well when stock.


The lower stock voltage is not due to any manual intervention, all stock ROMs set VID using EVV / ASIC Profiling. This is so each ROM does not have to be tailored to GPU properties.

From your earlier posted info, regarding your per DPM VID I conclude this is due to high ASIC quality = LeakageID; as stated high LeakageID = lower VID. I have noted this also out of the 3 Fiji cards I have (Fury Tri-X , 2x Fury X).

@subscribers

Translated Fan Table section from PowerPlay using pptable.h.



We can see some of the values I originally translated are correct







plus we have some new guidance.

Code:



Code:


D01A0100     ULONG  ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit;       /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */

The above one I had been suspecting was a GPU Clock (SCLK) from ROM compares earlier to this process, now it is clear it was







.


----------



## rubenlol2

I did some hotpoting on my card a while back, since it came with tabs to hook up pots on to increase the different voltages, did some measuring as well and I concluded that the load voltage from the VRMs is pretty much spot on 1.2v, so I expect the 1.15~ range that the software reports are accurate to what the chip sees.
Also I got HWinfo to play nice with my card, after gaming on it for a good while with 50+ power target, 1050 core and 550 memory the peak it shows in hardware info is 281w for the core and 12w for the memory.

I'm really surprised at how little idle power consumption the newer cards have, 5w is almost nothing for a 600mm^2 die.


----------



## gupsterg

Nice to read your measured results compared with SW reads







.

IR3567B datasheets due to NDA have nothing in them really.

If you ref the IR3565B datasheet it has a lot of stuff relevant to IR3567B.

A member in the Hawaii thread got us some data on fSW, he also saw the "Dynamic Phase Control" implemented using his equipment (ref PCB). I can see it on my Vapor-X 290X without that due to it has a) LED indicators denoting phases used b) they also change colour on loading (read in a review IIRC but never though seen anything but green).



Spoiler: 4 out of 10 rear phases









Spoiler: 6 out of 10 rear phases









Spoiler: 10 out of 10 rear phases


----------



## rubenlol2

Really interesting that they don't use all the phases when the card is idle. I guess the efficiency increase goes to waste when the load is so small, I guess the gate capacitance of the mosfet takes more power to turn on and off than they get back from the lower impedance.

I can totally do some measurements if anyone wants them, I have a oscilloscope among other things.
Another small side not I'm going to be soldering on extra SMD capacitors onto my card, just cause. My card has 250~ unused capacitor pads for the main core voltage. Doubt its going to do anything but hey lower filtering ESR and noise never harmed anyone.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I can totally do some measurements if anyone wants them, I have a oscilloscope among other things.


Be interesting to see data per loop from your card.



Spoiler: Strix i2cdump from rubenlol2 marked for fSW







Ref PCB Hawaii & Fiji is 480kHz per loop.

On Hawaii The Stilt's MLU builds had:-
Quote:


> - Optimized VRM configuration (lower switching / conduction losses >> improved efficiency / thermals)


This was 290kHz per loop.

As lowering fSW didn't lower OC head room on my Tri-X 290 (ref PCB) but lowered temps / "power" I'm planning on using 290kHz on Fiji.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*

I found this on the MSI AB forum:
Quote:


> Good news for some users, I've just implemented unofficial overclocking mode without PowerPlay support for graphics cards with PowerPlay 7 BIOS (AMD Tonga and Fiji).


Do you think it might fix this issue (more voltage -> less performance)?

Unfortunately this new version is still not available although it was supposed to be released in January.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> I found this on the MSI AB forum:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just implemented unofficial overclocking mode without PowerPlay support for graphics cards with PowerPlay 7 BIOS (AMD Tonga and Fiji)
Click to expand...

There is already a drop box to select without PowerPlay in current MSI AB; I see it on all Fiji cards I have, perhaps test and report back







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Do you think it might fix this issue (more voltage -> less performance)?


Don't know as not tested it







.

Current plan of action is to fully transcribe PowerPlay per table sections within it







, then we move to other aspects (if we can







) plus depends how the thread evolves







.

I'm hoping as I share more (others also







) we'll have more people ref'ing git hub files with ROM to transcribe "elements" so we can move forward quick and correctly.


----------



## Semel

*Gupsterg*

Afaik it doesn't work atm.It's just there for older cards.
Quote:


> Please take a note that unofficial overclocking mode with completely disabled PowerPlay is currently not supported for PowerPlay7 capable hardware.


----------



## gupsterg

Ahhh, ok







, any chance of link to this thread? (save time searching







)


----------



## Semel

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=404400&page=3

As for this
Quote:


> Please take a note that unofficial overclocking mode with completely disabled PowerPlay is currently not supported for PowerPlay7 capable hardware.


It's from http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterfluff*
> 
> I am still willing to do any tests you want using my hard volt mods. Just tell me what to do and I will do any testing you want me to and I can report back here.


Open up Unigine pause the camera somewhere static and then play with the core voltage using the hardmods. If the FPS doesn't change hard mods work perfectly. If the FPS drops then hard mods have the same problems as software.

The easy way to test is check FPS at 1.2V core and stock clocks and then crank the Vcore upto 1.4V. That should cause a 5-6% drop in FPS if the hardmods suffer the same problem as offset software.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> the value for TDP & TDC are reversed in Fiji Bios editor, that has been removed pending an update from DDSZ
> 
> Those who have or are using Fiji Bios editor v1.0 I have attached a screenie.


So if I use default OC fury bios I should put 300(TDP) into TDC field and 270(current) into TDP field?


----------



## gupsterg

You don't reverse the values, the labels for boxes are wrong ie reversed.

So if you want 300W TDP you enter it in Fiji Bios editor v1.0 where TDC is shown ie 270.

If you want 330A TDC you enter it in Fiji Bios editor v1.0 where TDP is shown ie 300.


----------



## Semel

Ah I see. Cheers =)

PS Does Power Limit in AB increase both TDP and MPDL values?


----------



## gupsterg

This was the info asder00 gave.

I then emulated as guidance for myself and others what I saw in many Hawaii factory roms for PL (ie increased each value using same %). I have only set PL as required in ROM for myself and ROMs I've done for others (ie never gone over board). 238W/229A/238W was ample for my Vapor-X 290X to clock to 1100/[email protected] VID in ROM. The same PL was even fine for 1150/[email protected] for quick tests.

Hawaii ROMs always had TDP & MPDL the same and TDC lower, this was why when I marked Fiji PowerTune it was wrong and consequentially Fiji Bios editor also became wrong labels. I'm glad I never upped PL in the VDDC offset ROM pack in OP







.

Fiji ROM for some reason have TDP lower than TDC, the reason I can't answer. The way the factory Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD & OC increased PL ROMs are, seem "gimped" to me for PL.

My "safe" advise would be:-

a) to take stock values of TDP / TDC / MPDL and add same % to each but taking into context VRM for TDC and PCI-E connector config for MPDL.

b) test what PL you require and set in ROM only that amount, this way if you wanna test a new OC to see if it throttle you can always use MSI AB to add a small amount of PL.

Just as a side note I never run Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT on my GPUs.


----------



## DDSZ

Fiji BIOS Editor 1.1

Fiji_BIOS_Editor_1.1.zip 9k .zip file


Swapped TDC & TDP;
Added basic cooling profile editing (only FL);


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Fiji BIOS Editor 1.1


Awesome







Thanx alot


----------



## rubenlol2

When opening my bios in the editor I'm seeing stuff like "65282" in the voltage section.
This isn't intended no?


----------



## Semel

It is.



http://imgur.com/5bS3azJ


Just take the voltage you need from the right on this picture and insert into the field. It makes sense to change just DPM7( core clock\ voltage)


----------



## rubenlol2

Does anyone have any idea what kind of voltage levels are okay to run on the memory?
I wouldn't be too surprised if the memory controller and HBM can handle 1.4v 24/7, or even higher.
The power consumption on the HBM rail is abysmal.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what kind of voltage levels are okay to run on the memory?
> I wouldn't be too surprised if the memory controller and HBM can handle 1.4v 24/7, or even higher.
> The power consumption on the HBM rail is abysmal.


The SK Hynix Spec is only 1.2V. My Tri-X card was 1.35V stock. I really don't think more than 1.425V will be safe on ambient cooling.


----------



## rubenlol2

Wait your card HBM runs 1.35 stock?
I know Hynix specs 1.2v, at least they did, AMD specs 1.3v, my card runs 1.3v stock.
You really sure it runs 1.35v stock on the memory?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Wait your card HBM runs 1.35 stock?
> I know Hynix specs 1.2v, at least they did, AMD specs 1.3v, my card runs 1.3v stock.
> You really sure it runs 1.35v stock on the memory?


I might have picked a few mV by measuring against the GND of the PSU instead of the GPU's(that back plate is such a pain when measuring voltages).


----------



## gupsterg

Only info I know







.

In VRAM_Info (posted screenie in this post) RAM IC ID String = 1.3V.

HWiNFO show 1.3V as MVDDC.

Interesting it's 1.2V spec, AMD marketing material 1.3V (not checked anything else).


----------



## rubenlol2

I have measured the memory VRM output directly and it is indeed 1.300v, spot on just as it is in software.

@buildzoid I don't think you're going to pick up 50mv from having the ground on the power supply, as there shouldn't really be any current flowing through the computer case, but hey you never know.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I have measured the memory VRM output directly and it is indeed 1.300v, spot on just as it is in software.
> 
> @buildzoid I don't think you're going to pick up 50mv from having the ground on the power supply, as there shouldn't really be any current flowing through the computer case, but hey you never know.


If you measure directly across the legs of a bypass cap on the HBM VRM you aren't including the voltage drop from a lot of stuff. IIRC the resistance of the HBM when turned off is in the tens of ohms when it's on the resistance is even lower so just the resistance of all that extra wire is probably enough to add 4% more voltage to the measurement.


----------



## The Stilt

Hynix H5VR2GCCM 8Gb used Fiji based cards is indeed rated for 1.3V.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hynix H5VR2GCCM 8Gb used Fiji based cards is indeed rated for 1.3V.


Then why does Hynix have 1.2V on their site for HBM: https://www.skhynix.com/eng/product/dramHBM.jsp


----------



## fjordiales

For anyone that modded bios, what would be the safe max asic temp for regular fury and aftermarket pc fury(strix)?


----------



## AndreDVJ

I don't know the answer for your question, but comparing Tri-X "against" Strix cards:

Sapphire for some reason defined Tri-X to turn on fans at 80° and throttle as 85°... It gets hot unless you set a fan curve in MSI Afterburner or Sapphire Trixx.

If I am right on what I am reading from a stock Strix BIOS, it turns on at 70° and throttles as 85°. Can you confirm that behavior?

Honestly, I prefer the Asus' way.

Can anyone with a Nitro R9 Fury share this data?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> For anyone that modded bios, what would be the safe max asic temp for regular fury and aftermarket pc fury(strix)?


Stock setting is safest for MAX ASIC Temp, I actually lower it to 75C







.

I use these settings for my Fury Tri-X and Fury X.



They do not seem much more noisy to me vs stock, when card under load (depending on room ambient temp / noise).

Not only is GPU cooler but also VRM & HBM







.


----------



## Otterfluff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what kind of voltage levels are okay to run on the memory?
> I wouldn't be too surprised if the memory controller and HBM can handle 1.4v 24/7, or even higher.
> The power consumption on the HBM rail is abysmal.


I was running 1.4V on the HBM for a few months but this is under water. I never tried dialing it any higher.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP had some changes yesterday which I did not announce in thread.
Quote:


> Updated 15/03/16:-
> 
> i) Heading AtomBiosReader for Windows by kizwan has new info added.
> 
> ii) Heading Fiji Bios Editor by DDSZ has updated v1.1 as v1.0 had TDP & TDC labels in Limits tab reversed.
> 
> iii) Heading Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders created within appropriate heading.


OP was updated again today with:-
Quote:


> Updated 16/03/16
> 
> i) Added a Fury X ROM with VDDC offset and changed heading in OP for that section to reflect this addition.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*

Thank you

So let me get this straight.... To ad +50mV I need to put 08 instead of 04 here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Did you notice fps drop when increasing voltage this way via bios?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Thank you


You're welcome







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> So let me get this straight.... To ad +50mV I need to put 08 instead of 04 here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, use hex editor to edit, then save file, open in fiji bios editor and save to fix checksum, flash ROM, switch PC off fully, then back on







.

As it's a VDDC offset via VRM controller chip power cycling card to fully reinitialize video card is best practice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Did you notice fps drop when increasing voltage this way via bios?


Not had a chance to test .
Quote:


> As you can see the BIOS version says: BZBIOS.FrX.1300mv.400W. This is because it's my own BIOS which unsurprisingly sets the stock load core voltage to 1.3V, sets the stock power limit to 400W and sets the current limit to 350A. This beautiful BIOS does not see the negative FPS scaling that software setting core voltage does and while it still doesn't give us a real 1.3V it does give you a good boost in overclocking headroom and sustained my best card at 1175mhz. You can also run +25mv on top of this BIOS to get even more overclocking headroom but with no FPS loss.


From buildzoid's blog.

I dunno if he used a Fury Tri-X VDDC offset ROM which I shared while back, but I'd assume from above we are ok for 1.325V (1300mV DPM + 25mV VDDC offset) = no FPS drop.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I dunno if he used a Fury Tri-X VDDC offset ROM which I shared while back, but I'd assume from above we are ok for 1.325V (1300mV DPM + 25mV VDDC offset) = no FPS drop.


It's not really no drop it's just a sub 1% drop so I round it down to 0. Really the impact of voltage on FPS is a problem going over +50mv. At around +100mv it's bad for benchmarks scores and at +200mv I get 3Dmark score lower than at stock clock. Using Trixx


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> It's not really no drop it's just a sub 1% drop so I round it down to 0.


Cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Really the impact of voltage on FPS is a problem going over +50mv. At around +100mv it's bad for benchmarks scores and at +200mv I get 3Dmark score lower than at stock clock. Using Trixx


Just to give better idea in relation to the great data table you posted please state VID for your DPM 7 as determined using a stock ROM (without OC), as like I said before this differs.

My Fury Tri-X 1000MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.243V
My Fury X (no1) 1050MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.250V
My Fury X (no 2) 1050MHz @ DPM7 = 1.212V

NBrock Fury X 1050MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.231V
Flamingo Nano 1000MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.225V
AndreDVJ Fury Tri-X 1040MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.243V (unlock to 4096SP with factory OC ROM)
rubenlo2 FuryStrix 1000 MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.193V (unlock to 3840SP with factory ROM)

Otherwise when we say +xxmV and don't state VID we're really not making good comparative.


----------



## buildzoid

The problem is that the absolute voltage doesn't matter.

1.3V VID with +100mv suffers the same FPS drop as 1.25V VID with +100mv. Using Trixx

Basically whatever function in the driver is being called to change the core voltage also causes FPS loss directly related to how much more voltage you ask for.


----------



## rubenlol2

Fanless state behavior is kinda odd on my card, it depends a load of factors, but mostly how much power the card consumes.
If you crank the thing at 100% load the fans turn on pretty early, at around 55c they turn on and try to keep the temps at 70c, running games like Dirt 3 maxed out on my 3440x1440 display the fans never turn on, even when the temps go up to the high 60s.

Also yes I'm running my card unlocked with 3840, tried 4096 but it artifacts on desktop.
1050core at stock volts and 550 on the memory is what I run 24/7 with 3840.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> The problem is that the absolute voltage doesn't matter.
> 
> 1.3V VID with +100mv suffers the same FPS drop as 1.25V VID with +100mv. Using Trixx


I concur







.

But what I'm getting at is, take your table of data:-



If we don't know your DPM 7 VID we don't know final VID







.

Now apply the +100mV to our VIDs.

My Fury Tri-X 1000MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.243V +100mv = *1.343V*
My Fury X (no1) 1050MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.250V +100mv = *1.350V*
My Fury X (no 2) 1050MHz @ DPM7 = 1.212V +100mv = *1.312V*

NBrock Fury X 1050MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.231V +100mv = *1.331V*
Flamingo Nano 1000MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.225V +100mv = *1.325V*
AndreDVJ Fury Tri-X 1040MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.243V +100mv = *1.343V* (unlock to 4096SP with factory OC ROM)
rubenlo2 FuryStrix 1000 MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.193V +100mv = *1.293V* (unlock to 3840SP with factory ROM)

So theoretically there are 2 scenarios







:-

each card based on VID DPM 7 + 100mV is point of FPS loss

or

if your VID was 1.250V then point of FPS loss is 1.350V

We need to test and having your DPM 7 VID for test data table aids us







.


----------



## buildzoid

GPUz render test on the modded BIOS get 1.268V on stock BIOS I get 1.218
In Unigine I get 1.25V on modded BIOS and 1.2V on stock BIOS
Both with no offset.

Have like the lowest VID of anyone here.

Also there is no such thing as point of FPS loss the FPS loss is a curve that looks something like this:

At +25mv the FPS loss is too low for me to care. At +100mv it's like lowering the core clock by 50mhz.

The only time I haven't had FPS loss is when I clocked the card down to 500mhz core. At that clock speed all voltage offsets from +6mv to +350mv did not suffer FPS loss. At +300mv the card was only pulling 20ish amps which is why I suspect some kind of advanced power management to be the problem.


----------



## rubenlol2

Do you have your cards VID table?
Look at the Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump on OP and post your DPM results whilst using the stock bios.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Do you have your cards VID table?
> Look at the Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump on OP and post your DPM results whilst using the stock bios.


I gave Gup my I2C from AB I can't do aida because I apparently installed the trial of it ages ago and now it's expired. I also have 0 intent to pay 40$ for software I will probably never use again.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Have like the lowest VID of anyone here.


I disagree







, rubenlo2 FuryStrix 1000 MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.193V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Also there is no such thing as point of FPS loss the FPS loss is a curve that looks something like this


I was just using term "point of FPS loss" to keep simple / short fashion







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Do you have your cards VID table?
> Look at the Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump on OP and post your DPM results whilst using the stock bios.


Yes this is what I'm after to add to my data and compare with when using Buildzoids provided data







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I gave Gup my I2C from AB I can't do aida because I apparently installed the trial of it ages ago and now it's expired. I also have 0 intent to pay 40$ for software I will probably never use again.


As the VRM controller chip is unaware of DPM VID the i2cdump has no info about it (AFAIK), I can understand you don't wish to pay $40 for AiDA64 for a dump







, so won't ask again







.

Perhaps soon we'll have another create test data like yours or we'll emulate it to see if:-
Quote:


> So theoretically there are 2 scenarios thinking.gif :-
> 
> each card based on VID DPM 7 + 100mV is point of FPS loss
> 
> or
> 
> if your VID was 1.250V then point of FPS loss is 1.350V


I'm thinking there maybe a 3rd scenario, each GPU creates a varying "power load" so perhaps it's based on that.

Again we need test data like yours form differing ASIC quality cards.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , rubenlo2 FuryStrix 1000 MHz @ DPM 7 = 1.193V
> I was just using term "point of FPS loss" to keep simple / short fashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes this is what I'm after to add to my data and compare with when using Buildzoids provided data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As the VRM controller chip is unaware of DPM VID the i2cdump has no info about it (AFAIK), I can understand you don't wish to pay $40 for AiDA64 for a dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so won't ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Perhaps soon we'll have another create test data like yours or we'll emulate it to see if:-
> I'm thinking there maybe a 3rd scenario, each GPU creates a varying "power load" so perhaps it's based on that.
> 
> Again we need test data like yours form differing ASIC quality cards.


Everyone could just run 3Dmark firestrike at stock volts and then on +125mv with the same clock. Do 3 runs and then compare the scores. The +125mv scores should always be lower than the stock voltage scores. If we're lucky some people might see significantly more or less FPS loss and we can try check if that is related to leakage.


----------



## rubenlol2

Just tested witcher 3 loaded down heavily on my card, 1050/570 I'm seeing no change between 0mv and +100mv in FPS.
Power consumption when looking at the chart that hwinfo spits out the average power consumption goes from 170-180 to 240-250 with the +100mv though.


----------



## gupsterg

@buildzoid

Agree







, nice quick test.

@rubenlol2

Great info







, promised myself this evening no forum stuff and gonna do tests







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Firestrike tests.

All at 1050/570

Stock voltage.
Charts are HWinfo core power.
16 170 

16 027 

16 015 

+100mv ( automatically goes to +96 in afterburner for some reason)

16 015 

16 020 

16 017 

Marginal to nonexistent change in FPS, might be because my card uses so little power that it doesn't kick in properly.


----------



## dagget3450

I tried a quick test the other day with one card. At stock clocks no change in fps for what little test i did. The decrease is big in crossfire though. I can try a set of benches again soon. I used heaven at the time. I know something is bizarre because i get variations in fps when changing voltages and clocks. Mainly though its less fps as voltage goes up.


----------



## gupsterg

@rubenlol2

Thanks for info share







.

@dagget3450

As you have 4 cards be interesting to see VIDs in registers dump.

IIRC AiDA64 will do all cards in one go if you have CF running.


----------



## Semel

I might be mistaken but it seems increasing VDDC value (>= 48mV) via BIOS has the same negative impact on performance.

I made several runs with my test bios ( 1130/560 1300 VID + VDDC=50(48)mV, limits are default fury tri-x OC with increased PL) and I was consistently getting lower results than running the same bios without VDDC.

PS *buildzoid*
Quote:


> I also have 0 intent to *pay* 40$ for software I will probably never use again.


You don't have to do *that*


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @rubenlol2
> 
> Thanks for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @dagget3450
> 
> As you have 4 cards be interesting to see VIDs in registers dump.
> 
> IIRC AiDA64 will do all cards in one go if you have CF running.


Ill check into it, ive got a benching virus right now trying to beat my own scores lol. I suspect you will find crossfire information crazy because its so temperamental.

Maybe by end of week ill have more time


----------



## ducegt

Just want to say tonga chips give lower scores with added voltage the same. And I know the card isn't limiting power. I can get the same firestrike score with 130w draw as I can with 230w as long as I have enough cooling for the extra voltage. I tested this by bringing winter air into my case.


----------



## gupsterg

@dagget3450

Cool, whenever you get the chance be great







.

@ducegt

Many thanks for your share







.

@subscribers

I have marked PowerPlay header section a few days ago, so here is share of that info







.



So now all the way from the very first hex to first black outlined section is translated (ie PowerPlay header).

Next the first black outlined StateArray table, red section VddcLookupTable; where we are changing EVV pointers to a manual VID using hex editor or Fiji Bios Editor. Pink section is VddgfxLookupTable. Blue section is SCLKDependency table, this is where we change GPU clock per DPM using hex editor or Fiji Bios editor.

You will note descriptions as Tonga in the pptable.h used to translate elements, this is due to how both use V7 PowerPlay, in the pptable.h where Fiji differs another sections is shown; for example the Fiji Fan Table had it's own section in pptable.h.

I have done some tests to try and get manual VID of over 1300mV, all failed







. Anyone interested in that info can read the posts in Tonga bios mod thread from this linked post onwards.

A lot of the PowerPlay has now been done, it may not be aiding us to get over 1300mV in ROM but at least the VDDC offset ROMs I've done (posted in OP) allow as more if required. With all this marking it is allowing me to see the edits Asus R&D did to Strix ROMs for Xtreme Addict.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> at least the VDDC offset ROMs I've done (posted in OP) allow as more if required.


It doesn't matter much though.. It seems changing VDDC via bios has the same negative impact on performance as changing it via software.

I bet it's powerplay 7 screwing things up.


----------



## BIGTom

Subbed to this thread.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone working to uncover the Fiji BIOS modifications. I feel like many users, including myself, believe there is a lot more headroom in Fiji overclocking and your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> Subbed to this thread.
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone working to uncover the Fiji BIOS modifications. I feel like many users, including myself, believe there is a lot more headroom in Fiji overclocking and your efforts are appreciated!


No there ain't (except for HBM, but for games that does not bring a lot of performance as you probably know). Don't get your hopes up, the OC record is ~1450MHz with hard voltage modding and under LN2.

I do not want to discourage anybody, I myself had my hopes up but (I believe) I have found the truth which is that Fiji can not go higher than 1300MHz under non-extreme conditions. With BIOS modding, people may be able to bring it to a little more than 1200MHz stable. Both 1300MHz and 1200MHz give a few FPS more and unfortunately, that is it.


----------



## BIGTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> No there ain't (except for HBM, but for games that does not bring a lot of performance as you probably know). Don't get your hopes up, the OC record is ~1450MHz with hard voltage modding and under LN2.
> 
> I do not want to discourage anybody, I myself had my hopes up but (I believe) I have found the truth which is that Fiji can not go higher than 1300MHz under non-extreme conditions. With BIOS modding, people may be able to bring it to a little more than 1200MHz stable. Both 1300MHz and 1200MHz give a few FPS more and unfortunately, that is it.


Thanks for the info Neon Lights. Those are truly amazing overclocks! Did these extreme overclocks exhibit the lower than expected performance behavior with the increase in voltage that buildzoid, semel, ducegt and others have experienced? It seems like that may be the biggest limiting factor to performance gains?


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> Thanks for the info Neon Lights. Those are truly amazing overclocks! Did these extreme overclocks exhibit the lower than expected performance behavior with the increase in voltage that buildzoid, semel, ducegt and others have experienced? It seems like that may be the biggest limiting factor to performance gains?


Well there certainly was a considerable increase in performance but I do not know if it scaled badly with the 1450MHz clock speed, it would have to be calculated by someone. That is the overclock I was talking about: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2989_comprehensive_asus_r9_fury_strix_overclocking_guide_by_xtreme_addict_14501000_under_ln2_(_unlock_to_fury_x)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIGTom*
> 
> Subbed to this thread.


*Welcome to Fiji bios mod*





















.

I for one can say I'm happy with Fiji card and how bios mod is progressing







.

I am presenting material so others can learn to read ROM / PowerPlay to aid the thread.

My aim was to have card setup via ROM how I'd like so I don't use MSI AB, etc, I definitively know I'm achieving that







, it may not be extreme clocks but good enough for everyday use.

So far I have modded GPU clock / cooling profile / manual VID per DPM / PowerTune as I want







.

So far rubenlol2 has confirmed he's not seeing (or it's a negligible difference) FPS drop when adding voltage to his card. He used +100mV but due to his ASIC quality his card has a low VID to start with. I was supposed to run a set of tests last night, so we had some more compares to do with Buildzoid's data. As it was movie night with the family I never did, I should be able to do some tests soon.

I think I have found VDDCI in PowerPlay, if the members with DMM wish me to mod a ROM for them to have a slight decrease in VDDCI (safer to test this way first), I will do that and they may confirm mod worked.


----------



## rubenlol2

I remember talking with the OP of the ln2 guide and he said he bricked his card turning up VDDCI, broke his memory controller or something and made the card artifact like crazy.
He also said he didn't gain much from tweaking that voltage.

"9. Use stock PLL (AUX - VDDCI). Higher gave me nothing (stock is around 1.0v), 1.2+ can kill your GPU. "


----------



## gupsterg

I would be decreasing it, for testing







.

Some on Hawaii found upping it a little aided a card which would not like say RAM OC and/or RAM OC with increased GPU. So VDDCI was deemed as a value to change depending per GPU.

All the Hawaii ROMs I'd seen are are 1000mV but some Grenada were 1050mV from factory.

Even after testing VDDCI mod I may not increase above stock







, so why bother testing you maybe asking?

The other mod that can possibly be done is to add states to VDDCI, for example Hawaii / Grenada only had 1 state of VDDCI but we were able to make a 2 or 3 state VDDCI ROM. All Hawaii / Grenada ROMs had DPM 0 150MHz , DPM 1-6 set as highest RAM clock but when card was in DPM 0 RAM it would not lower from 1000mV.

As I was running 3 RAM clocks ie 150MHz / 1250MHz / 1525MHz I had 3 state VDDCI mod.



Now on Fiji even though there are 150MHz timings in VRAM_Info card does not clock down, this maybe due to there being no other RAM clock in PowerPlay (which Hawaii/Grenda did have).


----------



## rubenlol2

I think it might be due to how they decided against using different states for the HBM to save power, as it doesn't really use any to begin with.
Idle power for the Fiji lineup is like 5 watts or somesuch.


----------



## gupsterg

Hawaii was pretty low as well







, below is screenie from my 3 state VDDCI ROM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Tonga has 2 states VDDCI







_and_ that does not have high power usage at idle, so why give that 2 states?


----------



## gupsterg

Viewed a 380 rom that had 3 states vddci/ram and 380x had 4 states.

I have done 2 state so far, the ram clock bounce at idle is due to screen capture software. I did stock vddci for 150MHz state.


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

I have added *How to edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay* in OP, there are some test results in there, please view when you have time. I think in next update of Fiji Bios editor it maybe handy to have OverDrive limits available, post 328 has PowerPlay header marked.

I'm also retesting usVddgfxLookupTable (pink marked hex) , we may soon need that as part of per DPM VID mod.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*
Quote:


> edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay


How does it benefit us OCing wise? I mean if we don't use OD for OCing coz let's be honest using OD for OCing is generally a bad idea


----------



## rubenlol2

I don't think there is any difference between using overdrive and afterburner, I'd kinda expect afterburner to work through overdrive.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> How does it benefit us OCing wise?


Not tested, the idea behind the edit is to make ROM like a "factory ROM". You can see the differences from edits in the screenies of how driver interpreting the relevant edits; it may aid stability, again not tested.

In Hawaii ROMs the OD RAM limit was already high enough, where as Fiji is not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> I mean if we don't use OD for OCing coz let's be honest using OD for OCing is generally a bad idea


When we accept OverDrive terms, AFAIK from what I have seen with Hawaii and Fiji you aren't enabling OC in it, your just seeing the page. Only way OD apply is then if we change values there.


----------



## rubenlol2

Any news on the vmem adjusting in software?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Any news on the vmem adjusting in software?


The day I posted on here and Guru3D @Unwinder did read the thread, I have no idea if he will implement it. I have had no contact from anyone but I'd think he will know what I did to gain HBM voltage via MSI AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Ok lets go over some facts about the R9 Fury VRM. It runs IR 6811 high side MOSFETs and IR 6894 low side MOSFETs. At 125C the high side can provide up to 32A or about 384W to the GPU core. Without very heavy voltmods you aren't going to get over 300W power draw for the whole card(my card pulls 280W on the 8pins with 1.3V core). So that's safe. The low side 6894s can do 70A at 125C. There's six of so you get about 420A to core. Again without Vmods you aren't going to get anywhere near that current draw.
> Finally we have the IR 3567B. This incredibly smart and annoying voltage controller will not let the VRM die from heat. If you hit 125C MOSFET temps you will end up with the core clock throttling hard(I've tested this on an R9 290X).


Just to add to above info PowerTune table in PowerPlay has limit of 105C for VRM components.

Next a question.

As i2cdump for IR3567B on Fiji has same values as ref PCB 290/X in regards to fSW, I'm assuming it is same 480kHz, I'm thinking of testing lowered fSW.

As I'm not very familiar with VRM components and seeing that 6811 & 6894 feature in this PDF (page 11) and ref'ing the graph on page 4. Do you think I'd be OK setting 290kHz on components front?

Many on Hawaii with Stilt's MLU build reported better VRM temps / lower "Power" figures for same clocks/VID for using 290kHz. When I used 290kHz on my Tri-X 290 OC I saw no loss in OC headroom but improvements same as others on the 2 aspects highlighted, so hoping it has same effect on Fiji.

I'm also hoping if "power" is a little lower perhaps people who see FPS drop will perhaps gain some headroom if it is the "power" aspect causing it from upped VID (I hope I'm making sense with this theory).


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The day I posted on here and Guru3D @Unwinder did read the thread, I have no idea if he will implement it. I have had no contact from anyone but I'd think he will know what I did to gain HBM voltage via MSI AB.
> Just to add to above info PowerTune table in PowerPlay has limit of 105C for VRM components.
> 
> Next a question.
> 
> As i2cdump for IR3567B on Fiji has same values as ref PCB 290/X in regards to fSW, I'm assuming it is same 490kHz, I'm thinking of testing lowered fSW.
> 
> As I'm not very familiar with VRM components and seeing that 6811 & 6894 feature in this PDF (page 11) and ref'ing the graph on page 4. Do you think I'd be OK setting 290kHz on components front?
> 
> Many on Hawaii with Stilt's MLU build reported better VRM temps / lower "Power" figures for same clocks/VID for using 290kHz. When I used 290kHz on my Tri-X 290 OC I saw no loss in OC headroom but improvements same as others on the 2 aspects highlighted, so hoping it has same effect on Fiji.
> 
> I'm also hoping if "power" is a little lower perhaps people who see FPS drop will perhaps gain some headroom if it is the "power" aspect causing it from upped VID (I hope I'm making sense with this theory).


Dropping the MOSFET switching frequency leads to a boost in efficiency at the cost of voltage stability. The Fury X VRM has very few capacitors so there is a chance that lowering switching frequency will actually reduce overclocking head room because you'll get more Vripple.

The MOSFETs really don't care how you drive them as long as you don't over heat them. Since you're going to be lowering how often they change state they should actually run cooler.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep , thanks for info







.

Past few days I've been rolling with 1100/525 with stock VID (1.212V), this benches same as 1125/500, link.

So if lowering fSW meant I couldn't reach 1125 GPU but 1100/525 is stable I'd have cooler / efficient VRM with no performance loss, I'll test to see what are MAX clocks I get with stock fSW.

Have you had a change to do ripple test? have you checked fSW on your card with oscilloscope?


----------



## rubenlol2

6000uf worth of tantalum and a ton of SMD MLCC caps isn't really very little.
I tried measuring the ripple on my card but I was only getting interference everywhere, so it was really hard to tell.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> 6000uf worth of tantalum and a ton of SMD MLCC caps isn't really very little.


Is this info in relation to ref PCB Fury / X or Fury Strix? cheers







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Normal Fury X PCB and Strix PCB have about the same capacitor layout actually, though it seems like the strix PCB has tons of empty pads that were originally suppose to be for more smoothing.
Total number of capacitors doesn't matter as much as having good low ESR capacitors, tantalum capacitors have tons of capacitance but low ripple handling capability, the smaller MLCC capacitors take care of that.
I'm going to be adding some more capacitors to my card soonish


Right next to the die you see tons of empty pads for 1206 size capacitors, the larger black ones that you see in pairs of two are SMD tantalum 470uf ones.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Normal Fury X PCB and Strix PCB have about the same capacitor layout actually, though it seems like the strix PCB has tons of empty pads that were originally suppose to be for more smoothing.
> Total number of capacitors doesn't matter as much as having good low ESR capacitors, tantalum capacitors have tons of capacitance but low ripple handling capability, the smaller MLCC capacitors take care of that.
> I'm going to be adding some more capacitors to my card soonish
> 
> 
> Right next to the die you see tons of empty pads for 1206 size capacitors, the larger black ones that you see in pairs of two are SMD tantalum 470uf ones.


The Fury Strix has 10 820uF elec caps. So that's 8200uF. Then there's the 12 470uF tantalum ones. Those are actually smaller than the 560uF tantalums that the Fury X uses however the Fury X doesn't have the 820uF elec caps. Other than that the MLCC cap count on both cards is identical.

If we ignore the MLCCs the Fury X has a 6720uF vs the Fury Strix's 8200uF + 5640 uF. The Strix has almost 2x the bulk capacitance.

I'm buying a bunch of 6.3V 2000uF 7mohm ~6.6A ripple 5K Elecs to add to one of my Fury Xs to see if it helps. If it does then I'm gonna cap mod all my Fury cards.


----------



## rubenlol2

Might be why the strix card uses less power than the normal PCB ones, along with the lower VID and such.
Still pulling my hair out trying to figure out the ratings on the fets the strix series use, can't be all that bad since the R9 390x strix uses phases instead of 10 on the Fury Strix.
I bought 300 1206 size 10uf MLCC capacitors, and I have salvaged some tantalum ones that I'm adding to the memory and 12v input, you can see a few missing capacitors on the PCB shot.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Might be why the strix card uses less power than the normal PCB ones, along with the lower VID and such.
> Still pulling my hair out trying to figure out the ratings on the fets the strix series use, can't be all that bad since the R9 390x strix uses phases instead of 10 on the Fury Strix.
> I bought 300 1206 size 10uf MLCC capacitors, and I have salvaged some tantalum ones that I'm adding to the memory and 12v input, you can see a few missing capacitors on the PCB shot.


Hmm if I had the Strix I'd try to attach some big elec caps like this:


Then fill out all the other empty spots with MLCCs.

What I see as a major problem when I go cap mod my Fury Xs is that all the caps are on the back of the card and if I try put caps there then I won't be able to run them in 4 way.

Also we've just completely hijacked Gup's BIOS mod thread with hard mods.


----------



## rubenlol2

A note on the smoothing capacitors, when the GPU goes from the idle 300mhz 0.9v does it ramp up the voltage before it ramps up the frequency? I'd imagine it would take some milliseconds for the power delivery to charge up that massive 10k+uf bank of capacitors up.

Also does anyone ever see the memory downclock itself to 150mhz like in the video OP shows, I have never observed the memory clock go down at all.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> A note on the smoothing capacitors, when the GPU goes from the idle 300mhz 0.9v does it ramp up the voltage before it ramps up the frequency? I'd imagine it would take some milliseconds for the power delivery to charge up that massive 10k+uf bank of capacitors up.
> 
> Also does anyone ever see the memory downclock itself to 150mhz like in the video OP shows, I have never observed the memory clock go down at all.


It's not really that bad. Going from 0.9V to 1.3V is a 0.4V difference. 10mF of capacitors at 0.4V which is only 800uJ. You need 800W to chage them in 1ms. So 67A on the 12V rail for 1ms to fully charge the caps. Of course that is assuming no other power losses. You might trip OCP on some weaker power supplies with that. But with how smart the IR3567B is I think the VRM will be perfectly fine. If you're still worried you could raise your idle voltages from .9V to 1V or 1.05V or something so that the power draw spike is smaller. Going from 1V to 1.3V is only 450uJ.


----------



## rubenlol2

I'm not worried about it, since obviously it works and doesn't crash but I'm just curious how it changes the power state it is in.

one thing you should keep in mind is that the voltage and energy stored in a capacitor doesn't increase linearly, double the voltage and you got 4 times the total energy.
The energy difference between 0.9v and 1.3v is 4.4m joules.
I'm getting like 4 watts to charge them from 0.9v to 1.3v in 1 millisecond, so fite me 1v1irl
Honestly that sounds really low.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I'm not worried about it, since obviously it works and doesn't crash but I'm just curious how it changes the power state it is in.
> 
> one thing you should keep in mind is that the voltage and energy stored in a capacitor doesn't increase linearly, double the voltage and you got 4 times the total energy.
> The energy difference between 0.9v and 1.3v is 4.4m joules.
> I'm getting like 4 watts to charge them from 0.9v to 1.3v in 1 millisecond, so fite me 1v1irl
> Honestly that sounds really low.


Woops I did my conversions wrong. Also I never did electronics or electro physics much(I'm studying computer systems engineering which is mostly software). So yeah my calculations are completely wrong. I should have looked up the equations and done it myself instead of using an online calculator.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Also we've just completely hijacked Gup's BIOS mod thread with hard mods.


Not at all







, some good info on PCB/VRM







. Which I was after in regards to components for fSW mod. Be interesting to see ripple test results for ref PCB vs Strix, if you guys get the chance







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Also does anyone ever see the memory downclock itself to 150mhz like in the video OP shows, I have never observed the memory clock go down at all.


You won't







.

I added a VDDCI / RAM state to the Fiji ROM, so far all Fiji ROMs have 1 VDDCI / RAM state only, 500MHz.

I will soon add the mod in OP







, I made 1 mistake in my testing I should have done 100MHz instead of 150MHz; this would test the 100MHz timings in VRAM_Info then.


----------



## gupsterg

Courtesy of @MihaStar







, we have more fSW we can set







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MihaStar*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm back with the VRM frequency results.
> In fact I've prepared several BIOSes with differential values quite long ago, but didn't have time for testing. And now the time came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,
> 40h = 710.5 kHz
> 50h = 581.3 kHz
> 60h = 479.7 kHz
> 70h = 417.0 kHz
> 80h = 361.9 kHz
> 90h = 325.0 kHz
> A0h = 290.6 kHz
> B0h = 266.4 kHz
> C0h = 242.7 kHz
> 
> I didn't have the target to touch the limits (200kHz and 1MHz) because I don't know the VRM reaction to the incorrect frequency setting. But it seems to me I've opened enough frequency range for further experiments.


----------



## rubenlol2

gupsterg does the stock pcb and strix use the same power controller? I see a digi+ controller on my card.


----------



## gupsterg

AFAIK Asus use IR3567B and they remark as ASP1300, they do this with plenty components from what I've read on here in VRM discussions.

Your i2cdump has same register locations for fSW / VDDC , etc from when I viewed.

Do a little test, first have VDDC offset in MSI AB as +0mV, close it and do i2cdump. Then reopen and set +6mv, close it and do i2cdump.

Compare them, at offset 8D you should see 00 change to 01.

Offsets 90 to CF are monitoring values ie temp/fans, etc, so ignore those.

Your complication is that you have more phases = halved switching, so I don't know if the same hex values = same frequency, this is why I was interested if you could use your oscilloscope to get fSW for your card at stock values.

In your dump register 22 = 30h and register 23 = 89 , these values relate to each loop IR3567B controls AFAIK.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Compare the i2cdump of my stock Fury Tri-X with yours







.

My_Fury_Tri-X_i2cdump.txt 26k .txt file


When I flashed my Tri-X 290 with The Stilt's MLU and compared i2cdump with factory ROM and excluded known registers the only difference was registers 22 & 23 being set my MLU ROM.


----------



## rubenlol2

If that thing is relabeled it probably means they're doing the same thing with the fets, ugh.
Can't find any information on them at all.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I did google the FETs and no info







.

I owned an Asus DCUII 290X (as well as other Hawaii cards) again it had ASP1300 = IR3567B (AFAIK).

TPU review link.


----------



## rubenlol2

Made a small inductive probe with 2 turns of magnet wire and placed it over the closest choke to look view the magnetic field generated, you can clearly see the field generated by the switching.

Time per devision = 1us, each pulse is 2 divisions apart = 500khz
The small bump you see in the middle is from the choke next to it.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers, 500kHz which loop?


----------



## rubenlol2

What do you mean by loop?


----------



## gupsterg

IR3567B has "Dual output 6+2 phase PWM Controller" , so register 22 does one loop and register 23 does other loop.


----------



## rubenlol2

I'm certain all the mosfets get switched at the same frequency, but I do not know in which way they get switched, if the mosfets are put into two groups of 5 that turn on by themselves or some other grouping.
I don't really know what the switching characteristics of this style of power supply uses.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I'm certain all the mosfets get switched at the same frequency, but I do not know in which way they get switched, if the mosfets are put into two groups of 5 that turn on by themselves or some other grouping.
> I don't really know what the switching characteristics of this style of power supply uses.


Asus is using doublers ICs on that VRM. The IR 3567B puts out 5 signals PWM signals that are all offset by 1/5th. Those hit the 5 doublers which then divide up the signal between the 2 phases that they are hooked up to. So you should only ever have 1 phase on while all the others are off.


----------



## rubenlol2

Oh okay, each of them turn on in a sequence, effectively the capacitors are fed as if there was only 1 fet chooching at 5 megahertz.


----------



## gupsterg

@rubenlol2

There are 2 fSW, so 2 registers, 22 & 23, ref PCB both have 60h, Strix is 30h & 89h; sorry I have no further info.

One loop on ref PCB is doing GPU, other RAM, currently no idea if VDDCI is controlled by IR3567B or something else, perhaps buildzoid can shed some light.

@buildzoid @The Stilt

Your thoughts on why some components have disappeared between press release Fury X and market released PCB.



Spoiler: Press release PCB









Spoiler: Market release PCB







So does the market release have 1 phase less up front? any ideas on yellow boxed item difference?

Next thoughts on purpose of phases.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yellow = VDDCI? Orange = RAM? Red = GPU only?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @rubenlol2
> 
> There are 2 fSW, so 2 registers, 22 & 23, ref PCB both have 60h, Strix is 30h & 89h; sorry I have no further info.
> 
> One loop on ref PCB is doing GPU, other RAM, currently no idea if VDDCI is controlled by IR3567B or something else, perhaps buildzoid can shed some light.
> 
> @buildzoid @The Stilt
> 
> Your thoughts on why some components have disappeared between press release Fury X and market released PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Press release PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Market release PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the market release have 1 phase less up front? any ideas on yellow boxed item difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Next thoughts on purpose of phases.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow = VDDCI? Orange = RAM? Red = GPU only?


The red is for GPU & HBM. I'm sure the yellow one is for VDDCI. I don't know what the orange is for.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers, really perplexed why some components have dropped off market release PCB.

You reckon 4 GPU 2 RAM?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers, really perplexed why some components have dropped off market release PCB.


Probably they found some issue with the original component(s) or actually not needed. Probably the gpu still going through final testing when they announced/revealed it to the public.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You reckon 4 GPU 2 RAM?


If I have to guess, I thinks so. This require close inspection of the card. All I know the 6-phase is for both GPU & HBM.

Here you go this is where I read about the 6-phase.
http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-complete-teardown_166851


----------



## rubenlol2

Yellow is core and orange is HBM
Green is AUX and blue is VDDCI


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep







.

Mr Buidzoid's VMOD info strikes again!







(I should have thought to ref that







).


----------



## buildzoid

I'm guessing AMD pulled the second phase from the HBM VRM because it was unnecessary. HBM runs on very little power so giving 2 phases is somewhat excessive.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> The Fury has 4 VRMs. The HBM and Vcore are controlled by the IR 3567B the AUX and 0.95V voltage are controlled by other controllers which I can't find because none of part numbers for the ICs that could be voltage controllers return anything. That also means that I won't be covering how to mod the AUX and 0.95V voltage


Regarding AUX voltage (VDDCI) I see PowerPlay has 1000mV, if I lower it in ROM, would you let me know if it did so via DMM reading?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Regarding AUX voltage (VDDCI) I see PowerPlay has 1000mV, if I lower it in ROM, would you let me know if it did so via DMM reading?


Sure but I don't think that voltage does anything. The important one is .95V because raising that prevents the black screens that happen when going over 1.3V core voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

So far no idea on 0.95V rail, but if something crops up I'll defo share







.

Which ROM shall I do Fury Tri-X or Fury X?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far no idea on 0.95V rail, but if something crops up I'll defo share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which ROM shall I do Fury Tri-X or Fury X?


Fury X I don't have a Fury on hand ATM even though it doesn't really matter.


----------



## gupsterg

In the case of this test probably not an issue which ROM, as Fiji does not have "Dynamic VDDCI" like Tonga (also PowerPlay V7).

The GoldenDB data in PowerPlay (VddcLookupTable & VddgfxLookupTable) for VID differs between Fury & Fury X ROM. From tests of just changing those values it has a bearing on EVV VID per DPM (it did not on Hawaii), so I'm of the opinion to use ROM for right GPU; also fantable, deviceid differs (these are the differences uncovered so far).

Here is test ROM







.

Fury_X_950mV_AUX.zip 105k .zip file


----------



## rubenlol2

Does anyone have a idea what exactly VDDCI and AUX does, I think I heard someone say that VDDCI was the voltage for the IO between the HBM and memory controller.
Going for your max stable OC then lowering either of those voltages to see if it makes the OC more unstable probably isn't a bad idea.


----------



## rubenlol2

Small notification, some people have said that Fiji runs memory straps at 500, 545, 600, 666 and so on, when setting it in software it rounds up to the nearest one.
I can confirm that this is the case, testing my card with oclmembench I get the same readings at 545 and 570, around 390gb/s.
But when I change it to 575 it jumps up 435 gb/s

The difference between 570mhz and 575 shouldn't be 45gb/s if the scaling was linear, clearly indicating that this fact is true.
Now only vmem adjustment remains so I can run said 600mhz with stability









The crossover point between 545 strap and 600 strap is 572.5.
545 strap is 572 and 600 is 573 basically.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Small notification, some people have said that Fiji runs memory straps at 500, 545, 600, 666 and so on, when setting it in software it rounds up to the nearest one.
> I can confirm that this is the case, testing my card with oclmembench I get the same readings at 545 and 570, around 390gb/s.
> But when I change it to 575 it jumps up 435 gb/s
> 
> The difference between 570mhz and 575 shouldn't be 45gb/s if the scaling was linear, clearly indicating that this fact is true.
> Now only vmem adjustment remains so I can run said 600mhz with stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crossover point between 545 strap and 600 strap is 572.5.
> 545 strap is 572 and 600 is 573 basically.


Yes but my card will crash at 571mhz HBM but will run fine at 570mhz. Also there was some other guy in this thread who could run 585mhz but not 600mhz. I also have cards that will do 560mhz but not 570mhz..


----------



## rubenlol2

Really odd, more testing needs to be done apparently.
There is a possibility that one is not only screwing with frequency, but timings as well, who knows.


----------



## gupsterg

Semel also posted about the info you are referring to, post 229.

My observations.

If this "rounding thing was true" on the Fury Tri-X and Fury X (no1) 525MHz is stable and 535MHz artifacts. I would assume 525MHz rounds to 545MHz as halfway point between 500 and 545 is 522.5, but then again 535 would round to 545MHz so why does 535 artifact but not 525







.

Hopefully Fury X (no2) will go higher on RAM, so far I've managed 1110 / 525 stable over long testing with stock VIDs per DPM as "out of the box", I'm locking VIDs manually in ROM and setting other values as well in ROM (OD+MEMCLK+FT+PL).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.01800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1110 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V



Post 35 has Fiji VRAM_Info, only straps are 100MHz & 500MHz. Anything greater than 500MHz uses the last strap for timings.


----------



## kizwan

There's fury x rom that have 400 & 600 straps, in addition to to the 100 & 500 straps. Whatsup with the two identical memory (except memory module id & mc tuning id) entry in the VRAM_Info?


----------



## gupsterg

+rep







.

As been busy with bits.

i) any chance you can state which roms these are?

ii) did you note if timings change for those straps?










I tested 100MHz timings in 500MHz and card will blackscreen on boot. So perhaps 400MHz will be tighter than 500MHz but looser than 100MHz to allow boot/perfomance boost.

Don't know why there are 2 timings for 1 RAM IC







, after that intial viewing of VRAM_Info been concentrating on other bits.

Last night managed compare of stock fSW vs lowered (A0h), 4 tests in total stock & OC clocks. Spent 2hrs roughly, due to testing method







, fSW set by ROM, verified only by i2cdump that it was changed.

On the Fury Tri-X VRM temps are equal between tests (60c), will be testing on Fury X as well. So I'm now thinking lowered fSW no point as I'd go for low ripple with stock fSW. The Fury X with 1.250V stock VID will be tested as I'm thinking that has similar LeakageID as the Fury Tri-X with 1.243V.

So far in general observations the Tri-X cooler gives better VRM temps vs AIO. Both using FL mode with 55c GPU temp target with same fan sensitvity.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As been busy with bits.
> 
> i) any chance you can state which roms these are?
> 
> ii) did you note if timings change for those straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 100MHz timings in 500MHz and card will blackscreen on boot. So perhaps 400MHz will be tighter than 500MHz but looser than 100MHz to allow boot/perfomance boost.
> 
> Don't know why there are 2 timings for 1 RAM IC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , after that intial viewing of VRAM_Info been concentrating on other bits.
> 
> Last night managed compare of stock fSW vs lowered (A0h), 4 tests in total stock & OC clocks. Spent 2hrs roughly, due to testing method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the Fury Tri-X VRM temps are equal between tests (60c), will be testing on Fury X as well. So I'm now thinking lowered fSW no point as I'd go for low ripple with stock fSW. The Fury X with 1.250V stock VID will be tested as I'm thinking that has similar LeakageID as the Fury Tri-X with 1.243V.
> 
> So far in general observations the Tri-X cooler gives better VRM temps vs AIO. Both using FL mode with 55c GPU temp target with same fan sensitvity.



http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178039/amd-r9furyx-4096-150623.html
I don't know. It only labelled with AMD Fury X
All straps have different timings except 500MHz & 600MHz straps are using identical timings.

(cmap included)

AMD.R9FuryX.VRAM_Info.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

I just checked my compilation of ROMs, all the same







.

So many thanks for this







.

*** edit 1 ***

This TPU ROM is want came from factory on 2x Sapphire Fury X , as I got updated one from Sapphire support and been basing mods on that I never viewed that ROM.

So great call for your checks mate!









*** edit 2 ***

I made mistake in post 35







.

Here is semi updated image (was using/modding Fury Tri-X ROM then).



Will have to a) sort out post 35 b) do retest of VRAM_Timings mod







.

Really many thanks for taking your time to view this Kizwan







.

*** edit 3 ***


Spoiler: HBM RAM Straps & Timings per strap



100MHz Strap timings

Code:



Code:


82 08 22 06 B0 22 49 00 C9 11 18 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 23 11 04 02 02 04 04 0B 01 0A 0B 00 10 42 08

400MHz Strap timings

Code:



Code:


E7 20 34 14 D0 24 8A 00 13 63 60 44 00 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0D 2F 06 14 0C 00 10 42 08

500MHz Strap timings

Code:



Code:


08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08

600MHz Strap timings

Code:



Code:


08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*

Have you seen this?
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5247765&postcount=10


----------



## gupsterg

Nope not seen that, cheers







.

I'm basically setting things by ROM for tests, only did HBM MVDDC test the once, been busy with other bits to really do "on the fly" tests. Again can set MVDDC via ROM so I'd not need MSI AB anyhow.

Created ROM with 400MHz timings in 500MHz & 600MHz strap, applying what we saw in Hawaii, it would mean any RAM frequency from 101MHz to 600MHz would use stock 400MHz timings.

Seeing negligible performance boost







, but no artifacting







.

I did 3DM FS 1050/500, 1110/525 & 1110/535 with & without timings mod (all settings in ROM, stock voltages). Played SWBF (about 3 rounds of blast) plus 3x RealBench OpenCL using only 1110/535 (will test other ROMs using RB). Total testing was about 1hr.

As I have not found time to find OC limit on Fury X (no2) I don't know if OC headroom is being limited. RAM frequency is having more of performance boost than timings. I think the lack of performance improvement is down to the 4096bit RAM interface.

Will add timings mod in OP ASAP, so others can test if they like.


----------



## BIGTom

Just wanted to post that MSI AB i2cdump does crazy things to my machine, display signal is lost, gpu fan ramps to 100% and machine is hard locked.

Here is my AIDA64 register dump.

BT-atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you







.

Out of the 3 cards I own MSI AB i2cdump causing no issues and by this not stating people won't have an issue







.

Recently tried updated AiDA64 v5.70 thinking perhaps it will do SMBus dump, but still no go







.

Seems like your Fury X has similar LeakageID to my no 2 card, as I get DPM 7 @ 1.212V, my other Fury X is 1.250V and Fury Tri-X 1.243V.

What kinda OCs are you getting?

So far with stock VIDs per DPM in ROM I'm getting 1110/535 on Fury X (no2), yet to test what is limit for those VIDs. The other Fury X (no 1) maxes at 1090MHz GPU and regardless of adding upto +50mV no gain in OC, the Fury Tri-X is also limited to 1090MHz (not yet added mV).


----------



## BIGTom

I am running a UEFI only installation of Windows 10 if this might impact the ic2dump behavior

I've not pushed the card very far, but I have been playing HITMAN DX12 using 1100/545 stock voltage without issues. I spent a short time trying to get 1150/545 stable but no luck up to +25mV, seemed to be ok at +50mV but I need to spend more time to be sure and also see what else it can do.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, cheers for info







.

I run UEFI Win 7 Pro x64 .

I also take my time on OC as well







.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> *gupsterg*
> 
> Have you seen this?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5247765&postcount=10


That is a gold mine. Thanks for sharing and great thanks to unwinder. He provided info for tonga as well. I will play around with the smc.


----------



## gupsterg

Again courtesy of @MihaStar we have some other fSW values







, link to posted data.


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

We are gonna need OverDrive limits in Fiji Bios editor for non manual bios modders







.

It is not only the scenarios I noted in OverDrive panel highlighted in OP heading *How to edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay*.

I noticed tonight if we set higher RAM clock in ROM than OverDrive limits in ROM you can not adjust/apply GPU clock change "on the fly" via software.


----------



## berga0d

Hi, I'm a Nano owner and I'm trying to lower the minimum fan speed (it's the noisier component of my pc!)
It reports 19%pwm at ~1700rpm.
To decode the fan table I'm referring the new AMD Linux driver here: linux/tonga_pptable.h at master · torvalds/linux · GitHub
However I didn't have success yet. I'm quite the newbie at Radeon Bios mods, I hope someone here can help!
I've tried lowering *ucMinimumPWMLimit* to 10% (it's at 20% default), and it results in MSI AB (and HWinfo) reporting at idle 10%pwm... Still at ~1700rpm.
In fact the RPM start increasing only when PWM is over 24-25%.
The fan (according to online review photos) should be the same of Sapphire R9 390X Tri-X that's capable of zero idle RPM.
It will be great whether we can lower it or completely stop it under a certain temp (or both!)


----------



## rubenlol2

The fan turn on % is different between card types, my strix has 0 RPM at 15%.


----------



## berga0d

Is your card going down to 15% automatically? I'm asking because the Asus Strix Bios seems to be set at 20% automatic minimum. [offset 0xA319 = 0x14]
Otherwise which program do you use?


----------



## bluezone

here are my i2cdump files.

AIDA64 Extreme v5.70.3800
AMD Radeon R9 Nano 4GB HBM [1002-7300 / 1002-0B36]

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V

Probing device 30...
26 14 25 0D 14 1A 88 58 47 67 B1 66 66 41 FF FF
A2 22 80 10 2B FF 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 51 60 20 1E FF 8D 00 22 A1 32 38 9E 1E 2D
6B 07 FC 7C 6F 05 05 1D A1 A0 20 00 00 66 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 00 00 33
3C 03 58 60 FC 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 41 00 00 1F
00 05 43 2D 28 08 F0 70 60 A8 91 A6 07 01 1E 1E
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 60 B0 CF 00 00 0B
03 00 00 00 00 FF 23 51 00 00 6E 6E 2C 16 00 00
00 00 00 73 93 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 41 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## gupsterg

@berga0d

Have you tried editing ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit ?

I know on Hawaii we had issues lowering minimum fan speed below 20%, regardless of fan mode. As something in ROM / hardware was not allowing lower PWM/RPM; no one got to the bottom of it.

I have not tried lower PWM on Fiji as noise not been an issue on Fury Tri-X or Fury X. Even though the Tri-X stops fans at idle / low loads, I can't seem to find what sets this, but not really done much testing on that front TBH.

When i viewed ROMs for 390/X which also stopped fans at idle I found no info to how it's implemented, I reckon it's something via hardware.


----------



## berga0d

Not yet, but I think that's the throttle GPU frequency limit: it's 100mhz on the Nano and ~930mhz on the Strix.
When the fan reaches the Target Fan Speed *usFanRPMMax* the GPU will throttle down up to *ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit*, but I can be wrong.
Does anyone knows how this table works?

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_Thermal_Controller { 
289     UCHAR ucRevId; 
290     UCHAR ucType;              /* one of ATOM_TONGA_PP_THERMALCONTROLLER_* */ 
291     UCHAR ucI2cLine;                /* as interpreted by DAL I2C */ 
292     UCHAR ucI2cAddress; 
293     UCHAR ucFanParameters;  /* Fan Control Parameters. */ 
294     UCHAR ucFanMinRPM;       /* Fan Minimum RPM (hundreds) -- for display purposes only. */ 
295     UCHAR ucFanMaxRPM;       /* Fan Maximum RPM (hundreds) -- for display purposes only. */ 
296     UCHAR ucReserved; 
297     UCHAR ucFlags;             /* to be defined */ 
298 } ATOM_Tonga_Thermal_Controller;


----------



## gupsterg

No idea







.

If you do test ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit please do report back on it's effect / testing results







, on Fury X it is 724MHz.

ucMinimumPWMLimit on Fury X is 15%, I will check if that's what I get as idle fan.


----------



## gupsterg

@DDSZ

We have a bug in Fiji Bios Editor v1.1, ref 
post 275 UCHAR ucMinimumPWMLimit is being zero'd in Fan Table section of PowerPlay even though not open for editing in app.

If I modify fan table by hex editor and use Fiji bios editor v1.0 to fix checksum ucMinimumPWMLimit is not zero'd.

If you can also add OverDrive limits to editor while your at it be great







.

So Fiji Bios editor currently removed from OP .


----------



## bluezone

I'm not sure how to how to write this up. But here goes.
This about the scaling we see with increases of the Max frequency and voltage offset. Specifically the R9 Nano.

Here my I2cdump at stock settings:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V

Here is the dump at 1125MHz, +.025 offset. 545 mem, and +36% power. (edited had "-" sign instead of "+" sign)

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1125 MHz, VID = 1.26800 V

Notice there is no difference other than the DPM7

Now referencing a Tomshardware article on undervolting.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msi-afterburner-undervolt-radeon-r9-fury,4425-2.html

"Why We Can't Actually "Undervolt"

Wouldn't it be great if you could simply adjust the GPU voltage? Well, PowerTune wouldn't be PowerTune if it made things that easy. Instead, it plays the arbitrator of the GPU's continued health by closely managing all things electric. This is probably one of the reasons that AMD had such a hard time with its decision to finally make the voltage target adjustable.



Taking a closer look at the voltage, the first thing we see is what appears to be a giant contradiction. Comparing the red curve, which represents the results at the default target, to the blue curve, which represents the results for the adjusted target, we see that the average voltage (VDDC) of 1.10V actually increases slightly to 1.12V! However, the 1.2V peaks drop to 1.1375V-extreme fluctuations in both directions are much smaller and the curve as a whole is smoother.

We also see two drops that show us our voltage reduction is taking the GPU very close to its limits. Going any lower would jeopardize the processor's stability. Even though the voltage increased slightly, the average strength of the electric current decreased significantly, resulting in lower power consumption."

take note of the under lined section.

Why could that be when undervolted?

Possible reason:

1/When we note the difference between DPM1-7 blocks in stock Vs overclocked conditions. The only change is in DPM7 block.
2/PE(nurse maid) is an intergraded part of the function the Fury series. (short version is that it down clocks and limits applied voltage)
3/When PE exerts control over performance it likely references DPM1-6 blocks(average voltage applied actually increases with frequency drop relative to overclocked under volted state).

If all this is true then you should see better performance with a Neg offset Vs a Pos offset voltage. Because average voltage will increase when decreased frequency (PE) is applied due to load.

Under testing this seems to be born out. This is with all settings the same except voltage offset.

over clocked under volted -offset.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110933

Over clocked over volted +offset

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110968

I've done multiple runs with different setting that show the same general trend.

What I think needs to be done is one of 2 things. All DPMs need to be changed to higher values in the various steps to max frequency and voltage. The other option is to make most or all steps of DPM the same in control values(likely very dangerous)

Do we have control over the contents of DPM1-6?

In the end I might be wrong. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I'm not sure how to how to write this up. But here goes.
> This about the scaling we see with increases of the Max frequency and voltage offset. Specifically the R9 Nano.
> 
> Here my I2cdump at stock settings:
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
> 
> Here is the dump at 1125MHz, -.025 offset. 545 mem, and +36% power.
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1125 MHz, VID = 1.26800 V
> 
> Notice there is no difference other than the DPM7
> 
> Now referencing a Tomshardware article on undervolting.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msi-afterburner-undervolt-radeon-r9-fury,4425-2.html
> 
> "Why We Can't Actually "Undervolt"
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if you could simply adjust the GPU voltage? Well, PowerTune wouldn't be PowerTune if it made things that easy. Instead, it plays the arbitrator of the GPU's continued health by closely managing all things electric. This is probably one of the reasons that AMD had such a hard time with its decision to finally make the voltage target adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a closer look at the voltage, the first thing we see is what appears to be a giant contradiction. Comparing the red curve, which represents the results at the default target, to the blue curve, which represents the results for the adjusted target, we see that the average voltage (VDDC) of 1.10V actually increases slightly to 1.12V! However, the 1.2V peaks drop to 1.1375V-extreme fluctuations in both directions are much smaller and the curve as a whole is smoother.
> 
> We also see two drops that show us our voltage reduction is taking the GPU very close to its limits. Going any lower would jeopardize the processor's stability. Even though the voltage increased slightly, the average strength of the electric current decreased significantly, resulting in lower power consumption."
> 
> take note of the under lined section.
> 
> Why could that be when undervolted?
> 
> Possible reason:
> 
> 1/When we note the difference between DPM1-7 blocks in stock Vs overclocked conditions. The only change is in DPM7 block.
> 2/PE(nurse maid) is an intergraded part of the function the Fury series. (short version is that it down clocks and limits applied voltage)
> 3/When PE exerts control over performance it likely references DPM1-6 blocks(average voltage applied actually increases with frequency drop relative to overclocked under volted state).
> 
> If all this is true then you should see better performance with a Neg offset Vs a Pos offset voltage. Because average voltage will increase when decreased frequency (PE) is applied due to load.
> 
> Under testing this seems to be born out. This is with all settings the same except voltage offset.
> 
> over clocked under volted -offset.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110933
> 
> Over clocked over volted +offset
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110968
> 
> I've done multiple runs with different setting that show the same general trend.
> 
> What I think needs to be done is one of 2 things. All DPMs need to be changed to higher values in the various steps to max frequency and voltage. The other option is to make most or all steps of DPM the same in control values(likely very dangerous)
> 
> Do we have control over the contents of DPM1-6?
> 
> In the end I might be wrong. Anyone have any ideas?


This just makes me hate power management schemes that much more.

We can change DPM 1-7 voltages in BIOS.

If -96mv gives best performance then I guess we should make a BIOS that looks like this:
DPM1: 1.05
DPM2: 1.1
DPM3: 1.15V
DPM4: 1.2V
DPM5: 1.25V
DPM6: 1.3V
DPM7: 1.3V

and run -96mv on it 24/7.

Now I want to punch AMD in the face. Why couldn't they have use the NCP 81022 on the Fury X or some other brain dead VRM controller. Then fixing the power management would just be a case of removing a resistor instead of fiddling with BIOS settings to try get the stupid thing to cooperate.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> This just makes me hate power management schemes that much more.
> 
> We can change DPM 1-7 voltages in BIOS.
> 
> If -96mv gives best performance then I guess we should make a BIOS that looks like this:
> DPM1: 1.05
> DPM2: 1.1
> DPM3: 1.15V
> DPM4: 1.2V
> DPM5: 1.25V
> DPM6: 1.3V
> DPM7: 1.3V
> 
> and run -96mv on it 24/7.
> 
> Now I want to punch AMD in the face. Why couldn't they have use the NCP 81022 on the Fury X or some other brain dead VRM controller. Then fixing the power management would just be a case of removing a resistor instead of fiddling with BIOS settings to try get the stupid thing to cooperate.


To be honest I'm not sure much the voltage should be raised in the other DPM steps. But I also believe making the frequency in each step (DPM2-6) a little higher so there isn't such a big jump from DPM6-7 might help too.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Here my I2cdump at stock settings:
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
> 
> Here is the dump at 1125MHz, +.025 offset. 545 mem, and +36% power. (edited had "-" sign instead of "+" sign)
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1125 MHz, VID = 1.26800 V
> 
> Notice there is no difference other than the DPM7


The Nano is behaving different to Fury Tri-X & Fury X, I saw lower DPM VID & clock increase when I used software OC, you're only seeing DPM7 change.

You can see some extra VID is being added automatically 1.268V - 1.218V = 0.050V , you only set a +.025 offset?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure much the voltage should be raised in the other DPM steps. But I also believe making the frequency in each step (DPM2-6) a little higher so there isn't such a big jump from DPM6-7 might help too.


I had started distancing from software OC'ing when seeing the rise in VID / Clock per DPM but I've now gone to total ROM OC'ing and totally scrapped using software after yesterdays experience.

I was trying to make 1130/545 stable, I add +6mV in MSI AB = slight artifact, then I added +12mV = more artifact finally I added +18mV and I had the biggest amount of artifact.

I manually set extra +12.5mv in ROM ie DPM 7 1225mV and hey presto 1130/545 stable







, been using it since yesterday







.

I will update OP regarding voltage mod including usVddgfxLookupTable.


----------



## DDSZ

Fiji_BIOS_Editor_1.1.zip 9k .zip file

Just a fix for ucMinimumPWMLimit being zeroed, nothing new added yet.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @DDSZ
> 
> We are gonna need OverDrive limits in Fiji Bios editor for non manual bios modders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It is not only the scenarios I noted in OverDrive panel highlighted in OP heading *How to edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay*.
> 
> I noticed tonight if we set higher RAM clock in ROM than OverDrive limits in ROM you can not adjust/apply GPU clock change "on the fly" via software.


Yup, i can confirm this. Setting Higher or Lower RAM Clock in Fiji editor will lock it. I'm unable to change the clocks anymore with afterburner.

Also, i'm all for under clocking. I have no need for an over clock, so i modified the dpm values in Fiji editor to get the vddc as low as possible.

I thought, mm if i set my vddc in after burner @ -100mV it will still run perfectly under full load @ stock core clock "1000". And i did a seriously intensive test to be sure.

Temps went down drastically as well as power usage.

So my idea was to change the rom with Fiji editor to lower the stock voltage so that when i put it in afterburner @ -100mV it will maybe run @ 0.5v.

I tried and it didn't really succeed. The only thing adjusted was the Ramclock. Voltage didn't change.

Or am i doing something wrong?

Thx


----------



## gupsterg

Attach your stock ROM, also attach registers dump using stock ROM at stock settings, the we'll see what we can do to undervolt









The issue on voltage you maybe seeing due to how Fiji Bios editor is only doing one voltage table (as that is what I was doing at first). I am supposed to be updating OP with the second table info and hopefully DDSZ will update Fiji Bios editor to include it.

And *Welcome to Fiji Bios mod*


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Attach your stock ROM, also attach registers dump using stock ROM at stock settings, the we'll see what we can do to undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue on voltage you maybe seeing due to how Fiji Bios editor is only doing one voltage table (as that is what I was doing at first). I am supposed to be updating OP with the second table info and hopefully DDSZ will update Fiji Bios editor to include it.
> 
> And *Welcome to Fiji Bios mod*


Hey, thx for your reply!

Appreciate it!

I have attached the stock bios and the output from the atombios tool.

(couldn't directly find on how to do a register dump "Sorry!"...)

Again, thx for the quick reply!

bios.zip 49k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.
Quote:


> (couldn't directly find on how to do a register dump "Sorry!"...)


Without registers dump we'll be setting VID blind







, what you see in monitoring tools is VDDC, VDDC due to LLC, etc will be lower than VID.

Ref OP heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* .


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure much the voltage should be raised in the other DPM steps. But I also believe making the frequency in each step (DPM2-6) a little higher so there isn't such a big jump from DPM6-7 might help too.


Software voltage control affects all DPM states. So once you add -96mv to it will be back at stock levels.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Without registers dump we'll be setting VID blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what you see in monitoring tools is VDDC, VDDC due to LLC, etc will be lower than VID.
> 
> Ref OP heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* .


Oh okay, the i2cdump i have done









i2cdump.rtf 25k .rtf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Software voltage control affects all DPM states. So once you add -96mv to it will be back at stock levels.


Oh, so in other words, i should try to adjust nothing and see if it's lower. Although that i doubt it.

Greetings


----------



## gupsterg

@Eliovp

Thank you for i2cdump, for VID I need registers dump via AiDA64 (video in OP), you can get AiDA64 on 30day trial.

You have Fury non ref PCB? I'm guessing Gigabyte as not matching Strix on fSW in i2cdump?

*** edit ***

You have a Nano, as that matches for ic2dump.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Eliovp
> 
> You have Fury non ref PCB? I'm guessing Gigabyte as not matching Strix on fSW in i2cdump?
> 
> Thank you for i2cdump, for VID I need registers dump via AiDA64 (video in OP), you can get AiDA64 on 30day trial.


It's a Sapphire R9 Nano







. No clue if it's a Fury Non ref PCB.

Well, it installed aida64, extreme version as well as the engineering version.

There is no option for Debug information available. I checked your video in op but i just can't open the menu in the left bottom corner :s..


----------



## gupsterg

Enable status bar







, then right click it







.

It will be ref PCB Nano AFAIK







.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Enable status bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then right click it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It will be ref PCB Nano AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh my ... i found it just before i read your post here.. feel like an idiot over here.. few..

registerdump.rtf 213k .rtf file


As you can see, GPU 1 has a modified BIOS, number 2 is stock.

I did the dump with afterburner open down clocked to 800 Core clock.

Should i do it again with afterburner turned off and everything at stock settings?

Greetings


----------



## gupsterg

Yep at stock







, stock ROMs, etc, only have AiDA64 running when doing dump







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Fiji_BIOS_Editor_1.1.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> Just a fix for ucMinimumPWMLimit being zeroed, nothing new added yet.


Restored in OP







, many thanks







.


----------



## Eliovp

Okay, Full stock, nothing else running other then Aida.

registerdump.rtf 213k .rtf file


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Nano is behaving different to Fury Tri-X & Fury X, I saw lower DPM VID & clock increase when I used software OC, you're only seeing DPM7 change.
> 
> You can see some extra VID is being added automatically 1.268V - 1.218V = 0.050V , you only set a +.025 offset?
> I had started distancing from software OC'ing when seeing the rise in VID / Clock per DPM but I've now gone to total ROM OC'ing and totally scrapped using software after yesterdays experience.
> 
> I was trying to make 1130/545 stable, I add +6mV in MSI AB = slight artifact, then I added +12mV = more artifact finally I added +18mV and I had the biggest amount of artifact.
> 
> I manually set extra +12.5mv in ROM ie DPM 7 1225mV and hey presto 1130/545 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , been using it since yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will update OP regarding voltage mod including usVddgfxLookupTable.


I had wondered about that. Good info to know. Perhaps it's part of the power saving strategy? Unmodified (no overclock or offset setting) is it all that different from Fury and Fury-X.

If your asking about if I'm adding +.025 at 1125, no my Nano is stable at 1125 without voltage modification. I just did that to see what changes it invoked.

"yesterdays experience" sounds very interesting and :cheers:to your success.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Software voltage control affects all DPM states. So once you add -96mv to it will be back at stock levels.


gupsterg is saying that it only effects DMP7 state on the Nano. I'm thinking it's part of the power control strategy on only the Nano.

Weirdly While doing test runs on the Nano I had roughly the same performance 1100 MHz undervolt offset -.030 as @ 1150 MHz overvolt offset +.030 with all other setting the same. but I cannot undervolt @ 1150 MHz.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> gupsterg is saying that it only effects DMP7 state on the Nano. I'm thinking it's part of the power control strategy on only the Nano.
> 
> Weirdly While doing test runs on the Nano I had roughly the same performance 1100 MHz undervolt offset -.030 as @ 1150 MHz overvolt offset +.030 with all other setting the same. but I cannot undervolt @ 1150 MHz.


That's the voltage related FPS loss that I found on my Fury Xs. Hard mods and BIOS mods seem to be unaffected.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> That's the voltage related FPS loss that I found on my Fury Xs. Hard mods and BIOS mods seem to be unaffected.


I take it that you mean by "unaffected" that Hard mods and BIOS mods bypass the voltage problem. That's very interesting.


----------



## Semel

*bluezone*
Quote:


> BIOS mods bypass the voltage problem.


Do they? BIOS VID voltage doesn't seem to be affected by this , however, when I changed VDDC offset (>=48mV which seems to be the point where it gets broken both in BIOS and AB'\Trixx ) in BIOS I was getting consistently lower results at the same core clock.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> *bluezone*
> Do they? BIOS VID voltage doesn't seem to be affected by this , however, when I changed VDDC offset (>=48mV which seems to be the point where it gets broken both in BIOS and AB'\Trixx ) in BIOS I was getting consistently lower results at the same core clock.


Frist your only partly quoting me and putting that slightly out of context. But I understand the point your trying to make.









Going by the performance of my old HD7950's. Which have different power control objectives, max performance Vs performance plus power usage constraints(Nano). The HD7950 loses performance when you under volt, But runs much cooler. I don't think losing performance when under volting is actually unusual. Gaining performance while under volting is what is strange,
Besides too little voltage can lead to instability and there is always the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I take it that you mean by "unaffected" that Hard mods and BIOS mods bypass the voltage problem. That's very interesting.


IDK why the BIOS mods are unaffected but hardmods make sense because they trick the IR3567B into reporting a lower voltage than what it actually supplies


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> IDK why the BIOS mods are unaffected but hardmods make sense because they trick the IR3567B into reporting a lower voltage than what it actually supplies


I'd guess then that the Bios mods are over-writing the reference points in DPM0-7 to higher values that are less restrictive to good performance.
Effectively when using stock Bios the logic of the system when trying to maintain a performance envelope might select DPM7 as the operating condition parameters. When environment conditions i.e. current draw, temperature etc. exceed limits in a pre-set table somewhere in the Bios.
The logic of the system would select another value of DPM, say DPM5 to attempt bring conditions more favorable and set out in that table.
When values in the DPM0-7 are over written during editing. That secondary table that selected DPM5 to replace DPM7 has no idea that the value contained has been modified. Thus it enforces the new values.

Does that make any sense.


----------



## Semel

I suspect this "bug" (reducing performance when OFFSET is >=48) is tied only to OFFSET voltage in general whether OFFSET gets increased via software or bios (on fury cards)

As for VID they made sure that anything past 1.3V crashes and it seems to be a driver restriction.(it crashes when driver gets loaded)


----------



## buildzoid

About the HBM timings. Could we not try to loosen them to get better HBM clocks?


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry guys been busy with other things and not been participating.

If we add a voltage offset using software like MSI AB or TriXX all DPMs will see an increase in VDCC (and technically VID), lets say prior to adding offset our idle voltage is 900mV once we add an offset it will increase according in monitoring.

We may find when we do a registers dump that VID per DPM is uneffected, this was the case on Hawaii. The VDDC offset is applied via VRM controller chip which is unaware of DPM VID in PowerPlay, etc.

Note I said may above, reason being why is when we adjust GPU frequency within MSI AB or TriXX it seems both VID and DPM clocks are effected see my posted data here, now when we view bluezone's data on his Nano we have another differing result.

The may above is also to cover the "*SMC*" on the GPU die monitoring voltage / telemetry, etc on Fji as well and also from what I understand currently MSI AB / TriXX does not talk directly to VRM chip via i2c but they "message" SMC through driver to then get it to control VRM chip to apply VDDC offset, which may be why we see VID in registers effected.



Spoiler: Earlier posted info on Guru3D



Quote:


> Knowing those things, you may send PPSMC_MSG_SetVidOffset_1 message to SMC by proper sequence of writes to AMD GPU registers using MSI Afterburner CLI:
> 
> MSIAfterburner /wr294,[OFFSET] /wr258,195
> 
> where [OFFSET] is desired hexadecimal(!) voltage offset in 6mV units, i.e 1 for 6mV, 2 for 12mV and so on
> Keep in mind that such SMC messaging via command line is NOT collision safe, so use it at your own risk and only when there are no tools accessing SMC are running in background (GPUz, Trixx or other instance of MSI AB).


Quote from.



So somewhat confusing at present but I plan once I've done my CF sub for the 3dfanboy comp to do some systematic testing of MSI AB applying clocks / voltage offset and doing registers dumps to see it's effect.

Next I pretty much think for manual VID we need to mod usVddcLookuptable and usVddgfxLookuptable, I have been doing this for a few days of testing now with say runs of upto 8hrs [email protected] and several hours loops of 3DM FS.



Spoiler: Fiji manual VID mod v2.0







Now some of you may have noted in the extract of @Unwinder's post from Guru3D thread it is highlighted steps of 6mV but if we note the usCACLow, usCACMid & usCACHigh values between VID pointers they are SVI 2 voltages trimmed like we used in Hawaii bios mod for manual VID. ie take usCACHigh DPM 7 usVddcLookuptable it is C3 04 <..> 04 C3 = 1250 ie 1250mV so steps of 6.25mV like we saw on Hawaii. I use SVI 2 voltages in the manual VID mod and when do a registers dump VID is as set in ROM.

Again some what confusing how software is working compared with firmware (ie ROM).

Regarding loosening HBM timings we have no idea what those values are, has anyone found info in Linux driver we can apply to them? (I have not looked as been occupied with other things).

I can confirm I started having artifacts in 3DM FS looped for more than an hour with 400MHz timings in 500MHz & 600MHz strap. I may revisit HBM timings mod but currently concentrating on getting just best OC with manual VID in ROM.


----------



## buildzoid

Ok so assuming I'm reading my oscilloscope correctly the Fury X gets about 20mv ripple on stock and overclocked settings. Which is really good. IDK how much impact cap mods can have but if you cut the ripple down to 10mv you'd only get say 10mhz more overclocking headroom. Which means cap mods aren't really worth doing.


----------



## gupsterg

Interesting info







, cheers for taking time to share







.

Did you get a chance to see if the VDDCI mod works via ROM?

Also be interesting if you can check fSW on Fury/X ref PCB, some new interesting info by MihaStar relating to the other loop of IR3567B on ref PCB Hawaii.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Interesting info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cheers for taking time to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Did you get a chance to see if the VDDCI mod works via ROM?
> 
> Also be interesting if you can check fSW on Fury/X ref PCB, some new interesting info by MihaStar relating to the other loop of IR3567B on ref PCB Hawaii.


Still need to test the VDDCI BIOS. I've been "extremely busy".

As for fSW. If I knew what pin on the driver fets was being fed the PWM I would however I don't and manually tracing it without some one to help me is way too much trouble.

BTW I did manage to get my hands on the elusive Gigabyte Fury BIOS link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fxg5a9qpixfq3cg/Gigabyte%20R9%20Fury.rom?dl=0


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, when you have time be great to know result on VDDCI mod ROM.

I would have no idea on pin, perhaps PM Mihastar.

Cheers for ROM, will view ASAP







, to see if there is something useful to us in it







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Measuring ripple isn't the easiest thing to do on a card, loads of interference along with where you measure, if you measure directly across a capacitor you're bound to have less than the ripple than the ASIC sees.

Another funfact for the day, when playing with the voltage offset in AB, software measure shows the stock [email protected], but measuring the rail with a DMM I'm seeing 0.85v.

At stock VID the idle power consumption of my card on the core is 5w, but turning down -50mv to get 0.8v actual rail voltage the idle power consumption drops to 2w!


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Measuring ripple isn't the easiest thing to do on a card, loads of interference along with where you measure, if you measure directly across a capacitor you're bound to have less than the ripple than the ASIC sees.
> 
> Another funfact for the day, when playing with the voltage offset in AB, software measure shows the stock [email protected], but measuring the rail with a DMM I'm seeing 0.85v.
> 
> At stock VID the idle power consumption of my card on the core is 5w, but turning down -50mv to get 0.8v actual rail voltage the idle power consumption drops to 2w!


I measured across one of the MLCCs on the back of the core since those should show the largest ripple reading I can get.

I might try adding 10KuF anyway just to see if does anything but after those ripple readings I'm very doubtful.


----------



## rubenlol2

Lower ESR is better than loads of capacitance.
When I get the thermal pad I ordered for the backplate I'm going to do the capacitor job as well.

Also does anyone know how to read the markings on SMD tantalum capacitors?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Lower ESR is better than loads of capacitance.
> When I get the thermal pad I ordered for the backplate I'm going to do the capacitor job as well.
> 
> Also does anyone know how to read the markings on SMD tantalum capacitors?


does this help?

http://alasir.com/reference/kemet_tantalum_capacitors/


----------



## rubenlol2

Nope, the ones I'm looking at are only marked with

330 (uf)
1720k


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Nope, the ones I'm looking at are only marked with
> 
> 330 (uf)
> 1720k


So 330 (uf) would be 337 by code (or 330.000,000pf(MMFD)

http://www.justradios.com/uFnFpF.html

Though 1720 seems high for a voltage rating. k represents it being a KEMET SMD.

only thing missing is a date code.


----------



## rubenlol2

I don't think 1720 has anything to do with the voltage.
Its a rather small black tantalum capacitor, typically the size of the large ones you see on computer electronics like laptops and graphics cards, its the same size as the ones on the Fury series PCB.

I know its under 10v at least, probably 6.3v spec because hooking it up to 10v it just blew up.

Measuring it with a DMM shows 347uf, really odd that they haven't marked the voltage.

*thread derailing intensifies*


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> I don't think 1720 has anything to do with the voltage.
> Its a rather small black tantalum capacitor, typically the size of the large ones you see on computer electronics like laptops and graphics cards, its the same size as the ones on the Fury series PCB.
> 
> I know its under 10v at least, probably 6.3v spec because hooking it up to 10v it just blew up.
> 
> Measuring it with a DMM shows 347uf, really odd that they haven't marked the voltage.
> 
> *thread derailing intensifies*


Well if it's 347uf that within +/- 5% so the k "can mean" +/- 10% then.

maybe 1720 is case style. I've had no luck other wise.

*too late we need a crane, but pretty sure no fatalities*


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The may above is also to cover the "*SMC*" on the GPU die monitoring voltage / telemetry, etc on Fji as well and also from what I understand currently MSI AB / TriXX does not talk directly to VRM chip via i2c but they "message" SMC through driver to then get it to control VRM chip to apply VDDC offset, which may be why we see VID in registers effected.


With Tonga, I've verified that MSI AB and TRIXX voltage slider bars are actually changing i2c values. 20h/e6 to be exact and seemingly nothing else. Not sure if this bit of information is of any value, but I am wondering if you guys do have i2c access with fiji (even if it is reported unsafe.)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The may above is also to cover the "*SMC*" on the GPU die monitoring voltage / telemetry, etc on Fji as well and also from what I understand currently MSI AB / TriXX does not talk directly to VRM chip via i2c but they "message" SMC through driver to then get it to control VRM chip to apply VDDC offset, which may be why we see VID in registers effected.
> 
> 
> 
> With Tonga, I've verified that MSI AB and TRIXX voltage slider bars are actually changing i2c values. 20h/e6 to be exact and seemingly nothing else. Not sure if this bit of information is of any value, but I am wondering if you guys do have i2c access with fiji (even if it is reported unsafe.)
Click to expand...

That doesn't necessarily means MSI AB/Trixx writing the value via i2c bus. Even if MSI AB/Trixx writing the value to the 8Dh register via SMC, you can check the new value via i2c bus. To know which method MSI AB use, click the (i)nformation button.

BTW, regarding collision, this is what I picked up at i2c .org website:-
Quote:


> _I2C is a true multi-master bus providing arbitration and collision detection_


So, what is Unwinder is talking about?


----------



## gupsterg

@ducegt



MSI AB, etc "message" on die controller on Fiji (aka SMC) to make manipulations occur. We see updates in registers of VRM controller chip via i2cdump also like Tonga. I2cdumping was slow on the Fury Tri-X but is even more slower on the Fury X, sometimes taking ~5 minutes.

@kizwan

I had read that info also, was confused how this collision "scenario" is happening.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> I had read that info also, was confused how this collision "scenario" is happening.


I actually understand after I posted that. My mistake. Unwinder only stated that SMC doesn't have collision detection mechanism.

The unsafe part is that Fiji use SMC controller to apply the offset voltage dynamically. By applying offset voltage via i2c directly may have undesirable effect because it bypass SMC controller. So lets SMC controller work its magic to apply the offset voltage correctly.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> SMC doesn't have collision detection mechanism


Hmmm ....







..... I just can't believe they would implement it that way







....

Let's say there is no collision detection mechanism on SMC, would not the SMC talking to IR3567B for all the information create collisions between themselves?









Or are you saying the SMC and IR3567B don't speak via I2C for all the information?









Let's take HWiNFO for example, originally @Mumak disabled Fiji support as it caused issues, I'm assuming at that point it used I2C. Then he advised on his forum to use ADL (link) which again was problematic. Now I believe he's using SMC messaging to support Fiji.
Quote:


> Just to clarify - the new values you see in the latest HWiNFO Beta are not obtained via I2C - they use GPU's own telemetry methods.


Quote from.


----------



## Mumak

There is a synchronization mechanism between SMC and others. But my tests so far have shown that it's not reliable enough and still a crash can happen. Though less likely with synchronization than without it and more likely on the Fury X (which probably utilizes the I2C more) than on Fury.
So I still don't recommend to use I2C on Fiji. AFAIK MSI AB is aware of this synchronization and uses the I2C only when really necessary (i.e. just to set values, not to constantly read/monitor values).


----------



## ducegt

Interesting. I've monitored the e6 register of tonga via cmd prompt afterburner cli during 3d loads and the value remains static. Hoping someone can shed light on how we can write to the smc ourselves.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I just can't believe they would implement it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Let's say there is no collision detection mechanism on SMC, would not the SMC talking to IR3567B for all the information create collisions between themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you saying the SMC and IR3567B don't speak via I2C for all the information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take HWiNFO for example, originally @Mumak disabled Fiji support as it caused issues, I'm assuming at that point it used I2C. Then he advised on his forum to use ADL (link) which again was problematic. Now I believe he's using SMC messaging to support Fiji.
> Quote from.


If I'm following you correctly could this be a band width problem on the bus? i.e. saturation


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno







.

All this "stuff" is brain expanding material







, mine is aching at times! LOL

I bought my 1st Hawaii card back in Q1 15, got into bios mod in Q2, I never really got the chance to "game" on Hawaii like I intended, as instead I got hooked on bios modding







.

Looks like to me Fiji ownership is also going that way!


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All this "stuff" is brain expanding material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mine is aching at times! LOL
> 
> I bought my 1st Hawaii card back in Q1 15, got into bios mod in Q2, I never really got the chance to "game" on Hawaii like I intended, as instead I got hooked on bios modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks like to me Fiji ownership is also going that way!


For that I apologise any greater complications that I have added to your "play" load.


----------



## gupsterg

No need for apology mate







and no mate you have not added to "play" load







.

These where 2 things I ref'd while back.

Light reading

Heavy reading

I don't think saturation is the issue.


----------



## Unwinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> AFAIK MSI AB is aware of this synchronization and uses the I2C only when really necessary (i.e. just to set values, not to constantly read/monitor values).


Wrong. MSI AB is not using I2C when necessary on Fiji, it is not using I2C on Fiji at all for any hardware control tasks. The only case when I2C on Fiji can be accessed in MSI AB is power user oriented command line switches for direct I2C access (/i2cd, /wi, /ri, /ai, /oi and /xi).


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you @Mumak & @Unwinder for you posts, +rep







.

@subscribers a share of some testing I started yesterday evening







.

Generally so far I've been using a ROM with manual VID set for all DPMs on my Fury X (there was a reason for this). So I decided to scrap that and test just upping GPU clock in ROM to gain VID increase with EVV mode (I had seen this occurrence before).

So stock 1050MHz in DPM 7 = 1.212V EVV VID, I went for 1140MHz = 1.250V EVV VID (1.250V is MAX under EVV), as lower DPM GPU clocks were not adjusted their VID remained stock. I then tested this ROM for approx 30min 3DM FS DEMO looped, no artifact.

So next I proceeded to 540MHz RAM as >535MHz had been eluding me for lengthy time period testing. It artifacted within <5min, as 1140MHz GPU on it's own had lasted 30min I thought up MVDDC a step, so used 1.306V. This artifacted also within <5min, much worse artifact IIRC.

So next I decided why not reduce MVDDC, I set -50mV via ROM (ie 1.250V), this lasted 40min then artifacted, less worse then testing of 1.306V MVDDC. As I had not tested GPU of 1140MHz thoroughly (IMO) I decided to test 1050MHz GPU (1.212V) with 540MHz RAM (1.250V) it passed 40min without artifact.

Prior to artifact testing I did a compare of 1140 (1.250) 540 (1.300V) vs 1140 (1.250) 540 (1.300V) (artifact free runs).

So next I decided to use 1135MHz GPU (1.250V) with 540MHz RAM (1.250V) and it passed 1hr 5min 3DM FS DEMO loop (stopped manually)







.

Pretty happy with result, that's approx. 3% VID increase for 8% GPU clock gain and 4% decrease in MVDDC for 8% RAM clock gain(3DM FS run).

In the small testing I've done so far I'm not seeing a decrease in FPS for increased VID or reduced MVDDC but an increase over past stable OC of 1125MHz GPU (1.225V) 535MHz RAM (1.300V).

I'm pretty confident this will be my 24/7 usage OC for now until I resuming testing of increasing it .

*** edit ***

Over an hour of Heaven is stable for new ROM







.

*** edit2 ***

Valley started showing missing texture







, going to a -25mV MVDDC solved this (1hr+ tested) and 3DM FS still worked artifact free looped for approx. 1hr (manually stopped)







.


----------



## buildzoid

Hye gup any chance of sharing how to mod the MVDDC via BIOS?


----------



## MAMOLII

i have found stable oc with the stilt's bios!! but now in latest crimson drivers does not work







no display when loading windows! and if i try to install crimson it stucks and again no display!Tried in two different win installations and i had the same problem, flashed back stock bios and crazy artifacts+rsod are back


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Hye gup any chance of sharing how to mod the MVDDC via BIOS?


As no stock ROMs have relevant hex values (like VDDC offset) I will need to create some ROMs to add to OP for sharing regarding MVDDC







. It will be several days til this occurs as I have a little backlog of things I must do for others in my PM box due to 3dfanboy compo







.

I have updated the MVDDC test ROM post with some other findings from longer usage.

VDDCI via ROM does not work via PowerPlay AFAIK







, I went all the way down to 500mV and card still functioned as if nothing had changed (3DM FS ran looped). Considering when I went to 825mV on Hawaii I started getting issues at desktop, let alone 3D workloads. Fiji has 8 HBM controllers, exact same count as Hawaii, so I would have definitely thought Fiji should have bomb out on screen with 500mV.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As no stock ROMs have relevant hex values (like VDDC offset) I will need to create some ROMs to add to OP for sharing regarding MVDDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will be several days til this occurs as I have a little backlog of things I must do for others in my PM box due to 3dfanboy compo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have updated the MVDDC test ROM post with some other findings from longer usage.
> 
> VDDCI via ROM does not work via PowerPlay AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I went all the way down to 500mV and card still functioned as if nothing had changed (3DM FS ran looped). Considering when I went to 825mV on Hawaii I started getting issues at desktop, let alone 3D workloads. Fiji has 8 HBM controllers, exact same count as Hawaii, so I would have definitely thought Fiji should have bomb out on screen with 500mV.


I don't think the VDDCI controller can even do 500mv. It probably bottoms out at 800mv or something.


----------



## gupsterg

I tried first 850mV , then 825mV, next 750mV as none of those showed any signs of artifacting I went to -500mV as last ditch effort to see artifacts, again like as nothing had changed.

I'll await your results on the VDDCI ROM via DMM reading







.


----------



## Dirgeth

Hey.. i have a MSI R9 Nano..

its normal voltage on full boost or OC 1065MHz on core to have 1.181-1.187v ? I saw DPM7 is more than 1.2xxV or not?
Ty

Here is default MSI R9 Nano Bios

http://ulozto.cz/xnAoWuw8/nano-rom


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirgeth*
> 
> I saw DPM7 is more than 1.2xxV or not?


You need to check registers dump for your card using stock ROM and stock settings to know what is DPM 7 VID. Ref the heading in OP Gaining VID per DPM ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirgeth*
> 
> its normal voltage on full boost or OC 1065MHz on core to have 1.181-1.187v ?


Depends on you DPM 7 VID, what you see in monitoring is VDDC, this due to LLC, etc, so will be lower than VID.

*Welcome to Fiji Bios Mod*







.


----------



## Dirgeth

Yup.. DPM6 is 1.181-1.193v :/


----------



## gupsterg

DPM 7 is 1.231V (VID) , so when card is running 1000MHz it will use that VID







.

SO you seeing 1.181-1.187V as VDDC under load in software monitoring is OK







.

Due to how EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage) / LLC (LoadLine Calibration) work you will see varying VDDC for like GPU clock (DPM State) depending on what app is loading card. For example if you run 3DM FS Demo and compare VDDC under load with GPU-Z render test there will be difference.


----------



## Dirgeth

in CS:GO at 1000MHz with +50PT MSI Afterburner shows 1.212-1.218v..
in The Division, Battlefield4, Battlefront... shows only 1.181-1.193v

if i use Sapphire Trixx for voltage control.. if i go -6mV in Trixx voltage is 1.212-1.218v, -12mV is 1.206-1.212v and -18mV is 1.200-1.206v in BF4,Division...

So can someone poste me voltage on default with OC if u have same 1.181v under full load at new games? (i mean not CS:GO but BF4, Division...)
ty!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirgeth*
> 
> in CS:GO at 1000MHz with +50PT MSI Afterburner shows 1.212-1.218v..
> in The Division, Battlefield4, Battlefront... shows only 1.181-1.193v


This is correct, due to earlier me stating:-
Quote:


> Due to how EVV (Electronic Variable Voltage) / LLC (LoadLine Calibration) work you will see varying VDDC for like GPU clock (DPM State) depending on what app is loading card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirgeth*
> 
> if i use Sapphire Trixx for voltage control.. if i go -6mV in Trixx voltage is 1.212-1.218v, -12mV is 1.206-1.212v and -18mV is 1.200-1.206v in BF4,Division...


I found this occurs when we manipulate card with software control, it changes DPM profiles. It was posted a lot of pages back in thread.

Do a registers compare of at stock and then when you change setting using TriXX to see what occurs to DPM states.


----------



## MAMOLII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you @Mumak & @Unwinder for you posts, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @subscribers a share of some testing I started yesterday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Generally so far I've been using a ROM with manual VID set for all DPMs on my Fury X (there was a reason for this). So I decided to scrap that and test just upping GPU clock in ROM to gain VID increase with EVV mode (I had seen this occurrence before).
> 
> So stock 1050MHz in DPM 7 = 1.212V EVV VID, I went for 1140MHz = 1.250V EVV VID (1.250V is MAX under EVV), as lower DPM GPU clocks were not adjusted their VID remained stock. I then tested this ROM for approx 30min 3DM FS DEMO looped, no artifact.
> 
> So next I proceeded to 540MHz RAM as >535MHz had been eluding me for lengthy time period testing. It artifacted within <5min, as 1140MHz GPU on it's own had lasted 30min I thought up MVDDC a step, so used 1.306V. This artifacted also within <5min, much worse artifact IIRC.
> 
> So next I decided why not reduce MVDDC, I set -50mV via ROM (ie 1.250V), this lasted 40min then artifacted, less worse then testing of 1.306V MVDDC. As I had not tested GPU of 1140MHz thoroughly (IMO) I decided to test 1050MHz GPU (1.212V) with 540MHz RAM (1.250V) it passed 40min without artifact.
> 
> Prior to artifact testing I did a compare of 1140 (1.250) 540 (1.300V) vs 1140 (1.250) 540 (1.300V) (artifact free runs).
> 
> So next I decided to use 1135MHz GPU (1.250V) with 540MHz RAM (1.250V) and it passed 1hr 5min 3DM FS DEMO loop (stopped manually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Pretty happy with result, that's approx. 3% VID increase for 8% GPU clock gain and 4% decrease in MVDDC for 8% RAM clock gain(3DM FS run).
> 
> In the small testing I've done so far I'm not seeing a decrease in FPS for increased VID or reduced MVDDC but an increase over past stable OC of 1125MHz GPU (1.225V) 535MHz RAM (1.300V).
> 
> I'm pretty confident this will be my 24/7 usage OC for now until I resuming testing of increasing it .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Over an hour of Heaven is stable for new ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit2 ***
> 
> Valley started showing missing texture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , going to a -25mV MVDDC solved this (1hr+ tested) and 3DM FS still worked artifact free looped for approx. 1hr (manually stopped)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


please can u upload your last stable bios for furyx to test it


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Don't make the dumb mistake I did and try to flash with HWiNFO sensors minimized to the system tray where you don't notice they are still active.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -p 0 FuryX.edit.rom
Old DeviceID: 7300
New DeviceID: 7300
Old Product Name:
New Product Name: 113-C8800100-103 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
Old BIOS Version:
New BIOS Version: 015.048.000.066.006043
Flash type: M25P20

Write fail
40000/40000h bytes programmed
4F80/40000h bytes verified

Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.

ERROR: 0FL01

F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -v 0 FuryX.edit.rom
0x21/0x40000 bytes verified

ERROR: 0FL04

F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -ai 0
Adapter 0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=00000B36)
Asic Family : Fiji
Flash Type : Unknown SPI (64 KB)
No VBIOS


Even after closing HWiNFO64 I could not get the flash to take until I rebooted the system with the BIOS switch moved to the backup position.


----------



## AndreDVJ

MSI AB open won't let you flash the card too. Every monitoring program must be closed before flashing vBIOS.


----------



## Eliovp

Yup, so true, had GPU-Z open while performing a flash and it gave me that exact same error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Don't make the dumb mistake I did and try to flash with HWiNFO sensors minimized to the system tray where you don't notice they are still active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -p 0 FuryX.edit.rom
> Old DeviceID: 7300
> New DeviceID: 7300
> Old Product Name:
> New Product Name: 113-C8800100-103 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
> Old BIOS Version:
> New BIOS Version: 015.048.000.066.006043
> Flash type: M25P20
> 
> Write fail
> 40000/40000h bytes programmed
> 4F80/40000h bytes verified
> 
> Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.
> 
> ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -v 0 FuryX.edit.rom
> 0x21/0x40000 bytes verified
> 
> ERROR: 0FL04
> 
> F:\Downloads\Drivers\AMD-ATI\Sapphire Fury X BIOS\ATiWinflash>atiflash -ai 0
> Adapter 0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=00000B36)
> Asic Family : Fiji
> Flash Type : Unknown SPI (64 KB)
> No VBIOS
> 
> 
> Even after closing HWiNFO64 I could not get the flash to take until I rebooted the system with the BIOS switch moved to the backup position.


Yup, so true, opened GPU-Z while performing a flash and it gave me that exact same error. I was like.. uhu i'm an idiot.....

Although, i shut down GPU-Z, redid the flash without rebooting or switching to backup bios and it worked out fine









So no worries when you get that!


----------



## rubenlol2

Okay, this is going to sound a bit crazy, but I have to tell you guys something that happened.
Last week I decided to solder more capacitors onto my card, failed horribly and the card started spitting smoke when I turned it on, ***.
I take it out, system undamaged luckily. I take the card apart again, 1 mosfet burned to hell, charred to the point where the PCB underneath on the other side was bulging, time to RMA, desoldered all the capacitors and cleaned up everything to make it look like new.
New thermal pad and everything, put it all back together and hook it up to a 12+ supply to let the mosfet burn up fully, loads of smoke and it smelled like crap.
For luls I throw the card into a trash system I have laying around to see what it would do, after hooking it up without a monitor it lights up and the fans spin like normal, no error code from the board or nothing

> hook up monitor just to see
>> displays POST
> the card posts on screen

So I ran back and threw it into my system again, this can't be happening, boots up fully, loads fallout 4, plays with the same OC I had.
The card works with 1 charred mosfet, I literally can't even.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Okay, this is going to sound a bit crazy, but I have to tell you guys something that happened.
> Last week I decided to solder more capacitors onto my card, failed horribly and the card started spitting smoke when I turned it on, ***.
> I take it out, system undamaged luckily. I take the card apart again, 1 mosfet burned to hell, charred to the point where the PCB underneath on the other side was bulging, time to RMA, desoldered all the capacitors and cleaned up everything to make it look like new.
> New thermal pad and everything, put it all back together and hook it up to a 12+ supply to let the mosfet burn up fully, loads of smoke and it smelled like crap.
> For luls I throw the card into a trash system I have laying around to see what it would do, after hooking it up without a monitor it lights up and the fans spin like normal, no error code from the board or nothing
> 
> > hook up monitor just to see
> >> displays POST
> > the card posts on screen
> 
> So I ran back and threw it into my system again, this can't be happening, boots up fully, loads fallout 4, plays with the same OC I had.
> The card works with 1 charred mosfet, I literally can't even.


The IR 3567B will deal with dead phases no problem. I had a phase go out on a 290 and the card still worked fine. I'd love to know how you managed to kill a phase with a cap mod though. I've added 8K uF to vcore and 4K uF to HBM and so far everything is A-OK.


----------



## rubenlol2

Probably a short somewhere I didn't see.
Anyhow, I'm not really sure what to do, it even runs flawlessly like nothing even happened.


----------



## rubenlol2

Nevermind, the card burned up once more as another fet blew up, damaged FETs can work for a while before hitting a wall.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> please can u upload your last stable bios for furyx to test it


Soon in OP there will be ROM pack with editable VDDC & MVDDC offset







.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Nevermind, the card burned up once more as another fet blew up, damaged FETs can work for a while before hitting a wall.


Burn it up!


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2016/04/05/radeon-r9-fury-nano-uefi-firmware


----------



## rubenlol2

No Fury bios?
:c


----------



## gupsterg

More than likely Asus / Gigabyte will release updates on their sites for Fury, I know Fury X / Nano UEFI ROMs were published on their sites a while back. There was an Asus Strix Fury update when I looked back then.

I know I got an updated ROM for Fury X via Sapphire tech support, although this ROM on AMD site is newer.

Original ROM on my Fury X (Non UEFI)

Compile date: 06/23/15 14:30
P/N: 113-C8800100-102
Ver.: 015.048.000.064.005990

Updated ROM from Sapphire support Fury X (UEFI)

Compile date: 07/21/15 14:46
P/N: 113-C8800100-103
Ver.: 015.048.000.066.006043

Updated ROM from AMD Community blog Fury X (UEFI)

Compile date: 02/12/16 08:42
P/N: 113-C8800100-107
Ver.: 015.049.000.012.006448

+rep @DedEmbryonicCe1 for the link







.


----------



## rubenlol2

What does the firmware update even do?


----------



## gupsterg

Hard to say without:-

i) change log
ii) without comparing

Even when comparing you need to know what the hex values do, at times using the tables list can show if a table has grown so you can assess a bit better what occured.

Comparing what my Fury X came with out of the box vs updated from Sapphire was UEFI being present.

Last night I was using the original rom and noted display corruption at desktop. HDMI connection, just browsing web and had a movie going at the same time. Which I've never experienced with updated rom, card was at stock clocks,etc.

What I've noticed over the course of hawaii bios mod was newer roms can at times have tighter ram timings. Another fix I noted on say ref PCB/cooler cards was fan table change. Another example between say my Tri-X 290 out of box rom vs updated was how the voltage control chip was programmed.

At times updated rom can gain you nothing and others times fix something.


----------



## JunkaDK

Gupsterg.. i have faith that you will be my savior









I am running 2 x Amd R9 Fury STRIX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hard to say without:-
> 
> i) change log
> ii) without comparing
> 
> Even when comparing you need to know what the hex values do, at times using the tables list can show if a table has grown so you can assess a bit better what occured.
> 
> Comparing what my Fury X came with out of the box vs updated from Sapphire was UEFI being present.
> 
> Last night I was using the original rom and noted display corruption at desktop. HDMI connection, just browsing web and had a movie going at the same time. Which I've never experienced with updated rom, card was at stock clocks,etc.
> 
> What I've noticed over the course of hawaii bios mod was newer roms can at times have tighter ram timings. Another fix I noted on say ref PCB/cooler cards was fan table change. Another example between say my Tri-X 290 out of box rom vs updated was how the voltage control chip was programmed.
> 
> At times updated rom can gain you nothing and others times fix something.


U still gathering FS scores?







here is my best so far http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8123326 ( 2 x R9 Fury STRIX)







Cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Gupsterg.. i have faith that you will be my savior


OMG, your making me blush







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I am running 2 x Amd R9 Fury STRIX.
> U still gathering FS scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my best so far http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8123326 ( 2 x R9 Fury STRIX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Your FS score seem way too low IMO, the result states "SLI / Crossfire On" but seems like not, can you confirm if CF was enabled or not?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG, your making me blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Your FS score seem way too low IMO, the result states "SLI / Crossfire On" but seems like not, can you confirm if CF was enabled or not?


Seems normal for extreme, isn't it?


----------



## JunkaDK

it is FS Extreme .. Better than 99% .. Is that low? ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> it is FS Extreme .. Better than 99% .. Is that low? ?


No, it is up there. I don't think you need anymore tweaking . . . unless you want those clocks 7/24. Are they daily clocks?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> No, it is up there. I don't think you need anymore tweaking . . . unless you want those clocks 7/24. Are they daily clocks?


It's the max i could get out of 2 cards in crossfire. Single card i can push the clocks to +1150 with mem at 545. My daily clocks are 1030/545 with 3840 shaders, so 4 cores unlocked.

I dont need any more performance atm







Very happy with it so far.. i mean when the games work with crossfire. Still waiting for crossfire to work in The Division. I still get massive flickering.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> It's the max i could get out of 2 cards in crossfire. Single card i can push the clocks to +1150 with mem at 545. My daily clocks are 1030/545 with 3840 shaders, so 4 cores unlocked.
> 
> I dont need any more performance atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with it so far.. i mean when the games work with crossfire. Still waiting for crossfire to work in The Division. I still get massive flickering.


I am sure you don't need anymore. lol.

I was reading in the 16.4.1 thread that the the driver for that game was the one that came out a few weeks prior game release. The patches for the game that followed broke it.









EDIT: Here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1596605/amd-radeon-software-crimson-edition-16-4-1/60#post_25056434


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Seems normal for extreme, isn't it?










I didn't notice that







, cheers for catching that!







.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Even with modded power limits I'm still losing efficiency above 1200 MHz. Is anyone able to get their cards to scale properly at such clocks?






Luxmark is the most forgiving in my experience.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Even with modded power limits I'm still losing efficiency above 1200 MHz. Is anyone able to get their cards to scale properly at such clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxmark is the most forgiving in my experience.


Welcome to Fiji







- I've all but given up myself. Of course my issue is more pronounced in crossfire but oh well. I think i am just gonna game more until Polaris at this point


----------



## rubenlol2

Thinking about asking for a nano as replacement for my strix, anyone knows how much the VRMs on a nano can handle long term?


----------



## Szaby59

Some people claim there is a flashtool on the Fury X/Nano driver CD-s can any of you confirm that ? Maybe they also included a DOS flash.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Even with modded power limits I'm still losing efficiency above 1200 MHz. Is anyone able to get their cards to scale properly at such clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxmark is the most forgiving in my experience.


How much Vcore are you running and how are you setting the Vcore?


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> How much Vcore are you running and how are you setting the Vcore?



Up to +100 mV over that in Trixx which obviously doesn't work/help in many scenarios.. I have not made myself a BIOS with an offset voltage yet. I know how to find the location in HxD but I don't know what else needs to be done to the ROM to correct it after adding in those bytes.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> 
> Up to +100 mV over that in Trixx which obviously doesn't work/help in many scenarios.. I have not made myself a BIOS with an offset voltage yet. I know how to find the location in HxD but I don't know what else needs to be done to the ROM to correct it after adding in those bytes.


Set the BIOS to 1.3V and don't push over 50mv in trixx. 50mv still drops FPS but not too badly. You can't set more than 1.3V in BIOS because AMD's driver will crash.


----------



## gupsterg

@rubenlol2

Buildzoid posted some info in this thread regarding Nano VRM.

@Szaby59

On the Sapphire Fury Tri-X or Fury X discs nothing but drivers I can see







. DOS AtiFlash v4.17 & v4.18 seem to show they read the Fiji bios file (used switch -biosfileinfo) but doesn't find the adapter when send flash command







. I tried twice to gain DOS AtiFlash via Sapphire support service and no luck







, I was told to use windows version.

@DedEmbryonicCe1

Prior to setting manual VID did you reference AiDA64 registers dump for card on stock factory ROM with no OC applied?

Regarding VDDC offset ROM, once you edit the HEX values and save ROM you need to fix checksum, this can be done by opening file in Fiji bios editor and saving it. Prior to flashing make sure you:-

a) haven't got OC profiles saved in file starting with VEN located in MSI AB installdir/profiles.
b) you can delete that file just to make sure it doesn't cause an anomaly once boot from VDDC ROM, it will get recreated on next run of program.
c) always do a full power down and up after flashing a VDDC offset ROM, otherwise IR3567B may not apply the new offset.

Also be aware current version of Fiji bios editor is only modifying usVddcLookuptable in PowerPlay of ROM. I have been doing testing of also making usVddgfxLookuptable the same for manual VID per DPM mod. Only posted some info in post 437, see spoiler *Fiji manual VID mod v2.0*.

Why I'm doing this:-

i) I'm finding that it's better for stability.
ii) from something someone said Vddgfx is GPU supply voltage.
iii) if we view stock ROM PowerPlay we see there is only 1 manual VID, DPM 0 = 900mV, both usVddcLookuptable & usVddgfxLookuptable are matched for this.

I should be updating OP today with that info plus DDSZ will be updating Fiji bios editor soon to include both tables being modded and editing OverDrive limits in PowerPlay.

And fingers crossed today there will be VDDC & MVDDC offset ROMs for Fury Tri-X , Fury X & Nano in OP







.


----------



## MAMOLII

Just for info.... latest amd bios 015.049.000.012.006448 is the best stock for o/c on my furyx tested in many games run stock volts(1135-546) no artifacts no rsod seems i found a nice base to start mods!


----------



## gupsterg

OP updated with VDDC & MVDDC offset ROMs for Fury Tri-X , Fury X and Nano.


----------



## jancarlos1597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> Just for info.... latest amd bios 015.049.000.012.006448 is the best stock for o/c on my furyx tested in many games run stock volts(1135-546) no artifacts no rsod seems i found a nice base to start mods!


I can confirm this!


----------



## buildzoid

where do you get the latest BIOS?


----------



## jancarlos1597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> where do you get the latest BIOS?


There you go!









https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/182716/182716.html

Edit: I managed to get 1110-540 with some little artifacts in my second try, 1110-535 did fine

Edit 2: Managed to get 1120-570 but no performance gain, same score in firestrike, haven't tested in another benchmark, but so far, it is better than 2015 bios, in previous BIOS'es my PC would restart past 565 on the HBM, even with the modded BIOS that you guys made, but now i can go to 570 easily


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> where do you get the latest BIOS?


DedEmbryonicCe1 posted a link to AMD blog with Fury X & Nano ROM in post 484.

The VDDC & MVDDC offset ROM in OP for Fury X & Nano use the AMD blog ROMs.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jancarlos1597*
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/182716/182716.html
> 
> Edit: I managed to get 1110-540 with some little artifacts in my second try, 1110-535 did fine
> 
> Edit 2: Managed to get 1120-570 but no performance gain, same score in firestrike, haven't tested in another benchmark, but so far, it is better than 2015 bios, in previous BIOS'es my PC would restart past 565 on the HBM, even with the modded BIOS that you guys made, but now i can go to 570 easily


I didn't get much improvement in crossfire, as i have 1 card that just refuses to OC past 1100-1120 without being a big pain in the buttocks. I havent done enough testing to see but i do think i gained a very small increase in performance.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @DedEmbryonicCe1
> 
> Prior to setting manual VID did you reference AiDA64 registers dump for card on stock factory ROM with no OC applied?
> 
> Regarding VDDC offset ROM, once you edit the HEX values and save ROM you need to fix checksum, this can be done by opening file in Fiji bios editor and saving it. Prior to flashing make sure you:-
> 
> a) haven't got OC profiles saved in file starting with VEN located in MSI AB installdir/profiles.
> b) you can delete that file just to make sure it doesn't cause an anomaly once boot from VDDC ROM, it will get recreated on next run of program.
> c) always do a full power down and up after flashing a VDDC offset ROM, otherwise IR3567B may not apply the new offset.
> 
> Also be aware current version of Fiji bios editor is only modifying usVddcLookuptable in PowerPlay of ROM. I have been doing testing of also making usVddgfxLookuptable the same for manual VID per DPM mod. Only posted some info in post 437, see spoiler *Fiji manual VID mod v2.0*.
> 
> Why I'm doing this:-
> 
> i) I'm finding that it's better for stability.
> ii) from something someone said Vddgfx is GPU supply voltage.
> iii) if we view stock ROM PowerPlay we see there is only 1 manual VID, DPM 0 = 900mV, both usVddcLookuptable & usVddgfxLookuptable are matched for this.


Yes I had 1.23700V as my DPM7 with the stock BIOS.


Spoiler: atigpureg.txt



[ ADL GPU Info ]

Part Number = 113-C8800100-102
BIOS Version = 015.048.000.064
BIOS Date = 2015/06/23 14:30
Memory Type = HBM
GPU Clock = 1050 MHz
Memory Clock = 500 MHz
VDDC = 0 mV
DPM State = 0
GPU Usage = 5 %

[ ADL PStates List ]

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.03700 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.23700 V


I don't use MSI afterburner much. I did load it briefly before flashing and updating my drivers but then I uninstalled and told it to wipe out the configs.

Okay I started a new BIOS from scratch with the latest base version from AMD. I reused my old power limits (340A, 385w) and only modified DPM6 and DPM7.

I used my stock DPM7 state for 6, and 1150 MHz 1.3v for 7.

Then I opened this in HxD and overwrote the 07FF and 08FF pointers in the next section with D5 04 (1.237v) and 14 05 (1.300v).


After that I reopened it in Fiji BIOS Editor and saved a new copy to fix the checksum. Anything else I need to do or is this ready to flash?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> I used my stock DPM7 state for 6, and 1150 MHz 1.3v for 7.


If I was doing similar thing I'd use that method







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> Then I opened this in HxD and overwrote the 07FF and 08FF pointers in the next section with D5 04 (1.237v) and 14 05 (1.300v).










.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> After that I reopened it in Fiji BIOS Editor and saved a new copy to fix the checksum. Anything else I need to do or is this ready to flash?


Nothing else you need to do







, it's ready to flash







.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Deleted Post


----------



## MaroonDeath

I have a watercooled R9 Nano, which bios do you recommend the VDDC or the VDDC_MVDDC ? Also how come in FIji BIOS Editor when I open a stock Nano bios or one of your BIOS under clocks it says the MV is over 65,000 when that much voltage would nuke the card isn't it supposed to only be around 1100Mv ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I was doing similar thing I'd use that method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nothing else you need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's ready to flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers OP updated today with:-

i) Heading *How to edit VID per DPM* has updated information.

ii) Heading *What is EVV?* in FAQ section has updated information.

@MaroonDeath

q1) I'd first use the stock Nano ROM in ROM pack to gain experience on modding/using modded ROM.

Then I'd move on to trying the VDDC ROM, be aware the +25mV VDDC offset using the VRM control chip adds to what is in the PowerPlay VID per DPM and to all DPMs, it's a "global" offset. We can lower VID per DPM say for DPMs 0-6 in PowerPlay by setting it manually accounting for the offset in VRM control chip so it only apply to DPM 7. This will gain back lower VDDC for lower DPMs and "Efficency", so IMO it is important to have your card's EVV calculated VID per DPM via registers dump on stock ROM at stock clocks. The VDDC ROM is currently the only way to gain more than 1300mV VID via ROM, then we have no BSOD at OS logon/usage due to VID.

The VDDC/MVDDC ROM has several purposes depending on users requirements:-

i) a user can zero the VDDC offset if required and then use upto 1300mV VID via PowerPlay and play with MVDDC to see how it effects their ability to OC.

ii) a user can zero the MVDDC offset if required and play with VDDC offset / PowerPlay VID to see how it effects their ability to OC.

ii) a user can have a VDDC & MVDDC offset they require and see how it effects their ability to OC.

The VDDC & MVDDC offsets can be negative as well as positive or zero'd, independently.

q2) View heading *What is EVV?* in *FAQ* section.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

I didn't submit this one because the artifacts are so bad but I've saved a copy on my HDD for the memories.







This is the highest score I've gotten on Luxmark - Complex GPU only so far. My previous high was 4500 at 1260 MHz. That had artifacts too.. just not *quite* as bad. This run was 1.3v BIOS + 31.25mV from Trixx.

The artifacts appear entirely within vertical bands. It really makes me wonder if only certain CUs are unstable at this frequency and if so, using a BIOS that locks them would finish a pristine render.


----------



## xkm1948

I tried to update my Sapphire Fury X with the posted new UEFI BIOS, however my ATIWinFlash says no vBIOS image found. Is there something wrong with it?


----------



## gupsterg

I have just updated OP with windows GUI ATiWinFlash info/zip, view that and report back if you have an issue still flashing ROM.

Also note if flashing the VDDC offset or VDDC & MVDDC offsets ROM after flash finishes select to not reboot system but do a full shutdown and power up.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have just updated OP with windows GUI ATiWinFlash info/zip, view that and report back if you have an issue still flashing ROM.
> 
> Also note if flashing the VDDC offset or VDDC & MVDDC offsets ROM after flash finishes select to not reboot system but do a full shutdown and power up.


I was trying to flash the linked Sapphire stock BIOS. The software I am using is ATIFlash 2.7.1 directly from TPU. I will report back after I get off work today.


----------



## gupsterg

I've had no issue flashing stock or modded Fury X ROMs linked in OP







.

I have used the TPU AtiWinFlash successfully to flash cards







, this is the same version as the one Sapphire support provided me; again no issue with the one from Sapphire either







. I've also used GUI and CL flash tool from Asus / Gigabyte ROM update packs on their site, again no issue







. Then I've also used one which Buildzoid supplied me, again no issues







. Why I tested all these versions was for another reason.

The one in heading Atiflash in OP is the one from Sapphire support, v2.7.1







.


----------



## xkm1948

Tried again, running as Administrator. Still got the same error


----------



## xkm1948

I also tried ATIFlash in cmd mode, it says "Invalid PC BIOS image, error 0FL01"


----------



## xkm1948

Never mind. I force flashed the BIOS in the link and bricked my Fury X. Had to use the backup BIOS to rescue flash. Guess it won't let me flash because there was something wrong with that BIOS.


----------



## MAMOLII

try this one

h338651_C8800100_FuryX_107_signed.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Never mind. I force flashed the BIOS in the link and bricked my Fury X. Had to use the backup BIOS to rescue flash. Guess it won't let me flash because there was something wrong with that BIOS.


I don't know why this is occurring on your system







, the only thing I changed was the filename of the original AMD Fury X ROM, which would not corrupt ROM or make it not flashable.

Using HxD compare the ROM file your having an issue with either the ROM from the zip that MAMOLII has attached or AMD Community site.

Here is video of me doing compare for you to reference.






*** edit ***

Added SHA-1 hash info below zips in OP.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Make sure you don't have any sensor programs running in the background. Kill them all! I had the same issue when I started because I had a minimized program reading the Fury X sensors that ruined my flash.


----------



## rubenlol2

Got myself a replacement nano in the mail yesterday, seems like a alright card.
Mine isn't really stable at the 545mhz HBM strap, tiny amount of artifacting and crashes now and then, tried the 1.275mv HBM bios in OP, setting it to 545mhz then makes it almost instantly crash.
I thought it would be a 1.325v bios but I guess not.


----------



## gupsterg

For that ROM:-

i) open ROM in HxD, go to offset location ACE6, overwrite FC to 04, save ROM.

ii) open new modified ROM in Fiji bios editor and save to fix checksum.

iii) flash new modified ROM to card, power down PC and up to reintialize IR3567B with new ROM data.


----------



## rubenlol2

I have opened different bioses, but I don't get up the same numbers that you do.
I can't find ACE6 at all.


----------



## gupsterg

HTH







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Thanks, I was using find instead of goto.
+25mv is 04 huh?
What would the next 3 steps be, +50mv +75mv +100mv.
I can't into hex.

545 strap is stable with +25mv by the way.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

It is 6.25 mV increments so +50 = "08", +75 = "0C", +100 = "10"

http://www.binaryhexconverter.com/decimal-to-hex-converter


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't know why this is occurring on your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the only thing I changed was the filename of the original AMD Fury X ROM, which would not corrupt ROM or make it not flashable.
> 
> Using HxD compare the ROM file your having an issue with either the ROM from the zip that MAMOLII has attached or AMD Community site.
> 
> Here is video of me doing compare for you to reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Added SHA-1 hash info below zips in OP.


Your video helped a ton!

Instead of downloading BIOS from Techpowerup, I got the signed version from AMD download site directly. This time ATIWinflash did the programming without any problem.

I guess the problem has something to do with UEFI. Anyway I got the new BIOS flashed and no black screen this round. Now my questions are:
1. Do I need to reinstall the driver?
2. What is the actual improvement of this new version of BIOS?

Thanks!


----------



## xkm1948

OK I found the link:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2016/04/05/radeon-r9-fury-nano-uefi-firmware


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Huge thanks to @gupsterg. I can now run my HBM @ 600mhz clean, no artifacting
or crashes.

The results are great so far. Running at stock (1050) core clock + 600 HBM I am already scoring better than I was at 1150/572!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11671456

For some reason firestrike is having trouble reading the frequencies correctly.

Edit: Here is a better run with correct frequencies. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11672239

All of these have tessellation on.


----------



## gupsterg

@xkm1948

1. No, you don't need to reinstall driver







, you can reset driver to factory if you encounter an issue, heading *Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?* in OP has info.

2. No idea







, not really had the urge or time to compare with other ROMs. I did check the PowerPlay and it's no different than another Fury X ROM. Upper segment of ROM is differing, again only quick compare.

Glad you found the link







, it was also in post 526 (hyperlinked text AMD Community site)







.

@Rubenlol2 @DedEmbryonicCe1

I use windows calculator in programmer mode.






@fnZx

Glad your enjoying the ROM







, what offset of MVDDC are you using?

Your 1050/600 is scoring better than my 1135/535 (No tess tweak like your run)







. I'm finding new 3DM is scoring a little less than old, result far right 1135/540 with also using 16.4.1 compared with 16.3.2 I think in 1135/535 run. Consistently new 3DM + 16.4.1 is scoring slightly less for me, nothing to do with FPS loss with increased voltage either as I'm not hitting that or using a lot.
My card stock DPM 7 is 1.212V I use 1.256V now to get 1135/540 (MVDDC stock 1.3V), I used to use 1.250V DPM 7 but in [email protected] I'd get 1 or 2 bad states on a 12hr run. I didn't lose any units as it would recover from previous checkpoint.

*** edit ***

Seems to me Crimson v16.3.2 bench better than v16.4.1, my 3DM compare. Sticking to old 3DM UI as a) it remembers custom settings b) allows loops of demo in custom section c) HW monitoring has more options/info.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Glad your enjoying the ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what offset of MVDDC are you using?.


Offset: 05

After much benching I have found very stable clocks and voltages for my card. (1108/633) 1.25V.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11676634

My Fury X is actually sitting in a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot, so I could perhaps squeeze a few more frames out in a 3.0 x16 slot. Also using 16.4.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> allows loops of demo in custom section


3DM FS allows this. I've been using looped demo as one of my stresses.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xkm1948
> 
> 1. No, you don't need to reinstall driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can reset driver to factory if you encounter an issue, heading *Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?* in OP has info.
> 
> 2. No idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not really had the urge or time to compare with other ROMs. I did check the PowerPlay and it's no different than another Fury X ROM. Upper segment of ROM is differing, again only quick compare.
> 
> Glad you found the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it was also in post 526 (hyperlinked text AMD Community site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Rubenlol2 @DedEmbryonicCe1
> 
> I use windows calculator in programmer mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fnZx
> 
> Glad your enjoying the ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what offset of MVDDC are you using?
> 
> Your 1050/600 is scoring better than my 1135/535 (No tess tweak like your run)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm finding new 3DM is scoring a little less than old, result far right 1135/540 with also using 16.4.1 compared with 16.3.2 I think in 1135/535 run. Consistently new 3DM + 16.4.1 is scoring slightly less for me, nothing to do with FPS loss with increased voltage either as I'm not hitting that or using a lot.
> My card stock DPM 7 is 1.212V I use 1.256V now to get 1135/540 (MVDDC stock 1.3V), I used to use 1.250V DPM 7 but in [email protected] I'd get 1 or 2 bad states on a 12hr run. I didn't lose any units as it would recover from previous checkpoint.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Seems to me Crimson v16.3.2 bench better than v16.4.1, my 3DM compare. Sticking to old 3DM UI as a) it remembers custom settings b) allows loops of demo in custom section c) HW monitoring has more options/info.


The new UEFI BIOS seems to have better OC capability! Now I can get to 1100 even 1125 with just stock settings! I used to need +36mV to even finish Firestrike on 1100!


----------



## gupsterg

@fnZx

Nice result







.

Comparing your results and seeing how 1090/600 with Crimson v16.3.2 is so similar to 1108/633 with Crimson 16.4.1 you will see a boost with those clocks if you bench with Crimson 16.3.2 IMO.

The version of 3DM your using is UI Version 1.5.915 64 (ie old UI). So this allows 3DM FS Demo loop and remembers custom settings plus HW monitoring has more options/info, I have gone back to this UI







.

Then there is 3DM UI Version 2.0.1979 64 (Link to update). This does not allow 3DM FS Demo loop, does not remember custom settings after closing/reopening app plus has less HW monitoring options/info.

@xkm1948

Thanks for results share







, seems like all the members using the newer stock AMD ROM or basing mods on it are seeing improved results







.


----------



## djsatane

Hi, I have small question. I have Asus Fury x and I have backed up both bios positions, then I edited the bios for only adjusting cooling 2 values and saved it using the fiji bios editor 1.1 and saved.

Now I have used ATIwinflash to flash this bios and rebooted all fine.

But for kicks I dumped the bios from fury x using gpuz and then compared the files using "FC" file compare command in command prompt. I compared the dumped bios by gpuz to the bios I edited and flashed. There were few minor differences, does that mean the atiwinflash actually modified the rom file before flashing the gpu?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsatane*
> 
> Hi, I have small question. I have Asus Fury x and I have backed up both bios positions, then I edited the bios for only adjusting cooling 2 values and saved it using the fiji bios editor 1.1 and saved.
> 
> Now I have used ATIwinflash to flash this bios and rebooted all fine.
> 
> But for kicks I dumped the bios from fury x using gpuz and then compared the files using "FC" file compare command in command prompt. I compared the dumped bios by gpuz to the bios I edited and flashed. There were few minor differences, does that mean the atiwinflash actually modified the rom file before flashing the gpu?


AFAIK, GPU-Z doesn't dump the Fury BIOS correctly.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> AFAIK, GPU-Z doesn't dump the Fury BIOS correctly.


Nope it dumps it correctly now







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsatane*
> 
> Hi, I have small question. I have Asus Fury x and I have backed up both bios positions, then I edited the bios for only adjusting cooling 2 values and saved it using the fiji bios editor 1.1 and saved.
> 
> Now I have used ATIwinflash to flash this bios and rebooted all fine.
> 
> But for kicks I dumped the bios from fury x using gpuz and then compared the files using "FC" file compare command in command prompt. I compared the dumped bios by gpuz to the bios I edited and flashed. There were few minor differences, does that mean the atiwinflash actually modified the rom file before flashing the gpu?


Yes, ATiWinFlash GUI or CL will modify ROM. It does a very small portion near the top of ROM







.

I mentioned in this thread at post 175 to 182. Do read the link in 182, you'll note that TX12 (the guy who created Fiji/Hawaii unlock) highlights it as timestamp, but it is not that from my testing.

I also discussed it with DDSZ if he could make sense of what is going on. I then dropped investigating it as:-

a) needed to spend time marking mods.
b) so many members which unlocked their Fiji cards had no issues with this "phenomenon" with changed values between atomtool created rom and flashed.

The modded ROM by the Stilt will flash & dump exactly the same, factory ROMs will as well. If you flash the dumped modded ROM there will also be no change in next dump compare.


----------



## kizwan

Can you give me an example ROMs, before & after flash? Depending on where the changes happened, I may be able shed light on what happened.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, I had planned to contact you but just did not get around to it







.

Originally when I read TX12's post I thought perhaps it's a new feature for AMD/AIBs to detect if someone has flashed card. Then as I tested flashing/dumping by using 8 or so ATiFlash tools at different times/days it became apparent it can't be that.

When you compare the Stilt ROM to stock it's based on you will see 0x260 has changed besides checksum.

FuryXLCB2_Compare.zip 209k .zip file


I can flash either of these ROMs using ATiFlash (GUI or CL) won't change anything, regardless if dumped via ATiFlash or GPU-Z ROMs match to whichever was flashed.

I can flash "Out of box" Fury X ROM, updated Sapphire Fury X ROM and updated AMD ROM, all flashed ROMs & dump match, regardless if dumped via ATiFlash or GPU-Z ROMs.

Next I take what my Fury X came with "out of box" (Fiji.rom), I mod EVV DPM 7 pointer only (Fiji2.rom), flash and dump (dump Fiji2.rom) 0x21 (checksum) + 0x25F + 0x260 changes. I flash dump Fiji2.rom, dump again (dump of dump Fiji2.rom) and ROMs match.

Fury_X_102_stock_check.zip 184k .zip file


IIRC when I change more of the ROM 0x21 + 0x25D + 0x25E + 0x25F + 0x260 will change between flashed and dumped ROM. So far those are the only values that change (done PowerPlay/VRAM_Info/VoltageObjectInfo/Directory of data+command table pointer mods).


----------



## Flamingo

Anyone done an analysis on whats new on the new UEFI firmwares? Supposedly improved overclock ability, but what caused that ?


----------



## djsatane

I have been trying to flash my fury x to latest compiled amd rom from www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
The rom 015.049.000.012.006448 but when I try to flash program it using atiwinflash I get "SubsystemsID Mismatch". Not sure what that means, I was able to flash to the latest UEFI bios provided by ASUS just fine.

Nevermind noticed that this can be done using force with command line, done this and it worked fine although 1 reboot was necessary since subsystem id changed for fury x. I noticed there is way to edit subsystem id to the cards original ID, maybe I should have done that to begin with, are there any negatives to using the amd rom 015.049.000.012.006448 which is latest but its subsystem id was different than my asus fury x ?


----------



## gupsterg

@djsatane

No negative between AMD ID vs Asus ID.

The latest AMD ref PCB Fury X ROM is:-

a) in OP heading *My Fury Tri-X, Fury X & Nano VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom*
b) links in this thread
c) https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2016/04/05/radeon-r9-fury-nano-uefi-firmware

@Flamingo

Nope not done in depth compare, PowerPlay was no different from any other Fury X ROM.


----------



## djsatane

Hi, thanks! I confirmed that the latest rom on techpowerup site list is same as the one you linked off official amd website(I wanted to be sure). I have edited it for the cooling setup that you used and started using it now, no issues so far.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had planned to contact you but just did not get around to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Originally when I read TX12's post I thought perhaps it's a new feature for AMD/AIBs to detect if someone has flashed card. Then as I tested flashing/dumping by using 8 or so ATiFlash tools at different times/days it became apparent it can't be that.
> 
> When you compare the Stilt ROM to stock it's based on you will see 0x260 has changed besides checksum.
> 
> FuryXLCB2_Compare.zip 209k .zip file
> 
> 
> I can flash either of these ROMs using ATiFlash (GUI or CL) won't change anything, regardless if dumped via ATiFlash or GPU-Z ROMs match to whichever was flashed.
> 
> I can flash "Out of box" Fury X ROM, updated Sapphire Fury X ROM and updated AMD ROM, all flashed ROMs & dump match, regardless if dumped via ATiFlash or GPU-Z ROMs.
> 
> Next I take what my Fury X came with "out of box" (Fiji.rom), I mod EVV DPM 7 pointer only (Fiji2.rom), flash and dump (dump Fiji2.rom) 0x21 (checksum) + 0x25F + 0x260 changes. I flash dump Fiji2.rom, dump again (dump of dump Fiji2.rom) and ROMs match.
> 
> Fury_X_102_stock_check.zip 184k .zip file
> 
> 
> IIRC when I change more of the ROM 0x21 + 0x25D + 0x25E + 0x25F + 0x260 will change between flashed and dumped ROM. So far those are the only values that change (done PowerPlay/VRAM_Info/VoltageObjectInfo/Directory of data+command table pointer mods).


I checked & found the changes is in or after PciDataStructure. Coincidentally I have been trying to find the structure for PciDataStructure before but so far unsuccessful. The changes only happened with modded BIOS probably because the atiflash checked the modded BIOS hashes & when it's found mismatched, make the correction accordingly. Just a theory though since when you flashed the modded BIOS twice & the dump in both occasions turn out to be identical (between the both dump). Also because of this then it's not likely timestamp. Also I tried to convert it to time/date, it either give 1970 or 2081/84 depending on the hex value.


----------



## Stige

Asking this on behalf of a friend so bear with me, I know very little about these.

It seems there is only a single 8 pin connector on the Nano and it power throttles a lot due to that? Is there anything to do to redeem this issue apart from undervolting this card? The nano seems rather.. underwhelming due to this issue I think.


----------



## gupsterg

@djsatane

Cool







and welcome to Fiji bios mod!







.

@kizwan

Yep it's not a time stamp







.

I can flash any stock rom or stilts rom and no difference between rom file used for flash vs dump, as stated in post with zips I tested flashing with differing sourced atiflash plus times/days. Regardless how many times I flash or dump rom the compare matches. This also shows atiflash/gpu-z are not changing rom on flash/dump.

Next if I mod a rom flash and dump, there will be a difference. The difference will depend on how much I mod rom. Less mod = less difference, more mod = more difference. It's like atiflash reads rom and corrects something prior to flashing. The 1st dump will then match any further dumps.

If I flash the dumped mod rom there will be no change between that and dump.

So what this suggests to me is atiflash fixes something which we are not. Like a secondary checksum, don't know if correct term. This secondary checksum is located at 0x25D to 0x260 from my checks and consequently the checksum up the top of rom is readjusted again. More of only those hex values change in value/count if mod rom has more changes and less if mod rom has less changes.

The Stilt knows or is using a tool which makes his modded rom correct that atiflash does not adjust hex values at 0x25D to 0x260.

@stige

I'd think undervolting would help as temps and mainly power usage should go down. Due to the cut down VRM (plus PCI-E plug count) on Nano vs Fury X PowerLimit is lower in ROM = throttling. You may wanna ask in the Fiji owners thread as more members view/subscribe to that.


----------



## xkm1948

So do we currently have a modded BIOS that can enable HBM overclocking in the Radeon Drive Crimson settings? Or every HBM overclock is done from third party software?


----------



## Flamingo

Im having a slight issue with changing the values of Temp Target for FL.

Using HxD I edited it from 55C (37) to 60C (3C) and saved the file. Opened the 60C ROM in Fiji BIOS editor v1.1 it gives me "32 - CHECKSUM WRONG" error.

If I open the 55C rom you provided and edit it to 60C and save it, it says "32 - WRONG - OK"

If I open the new rom and edit it to 60C and save it, it says "D7 - WRONG - OK"

So im kinda scared of messing up my flash.

@gupsterg
Could you please mod the latest Nano ROM to 60C and 150% fan granularity for me


----------



## gupsterg

@xkm1948

Ref heading *How to edit OverDrive Limits in PowerPlay* in OP, make RAM OD in PowerPlay 600MHz and you will see slider in OD page of driver to change RAM "on the fly".

@Flamingo

Ref this video







.


----------



## toncij

Can anyone explain this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6009556


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Can anyone explain this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6009556


Obviously a defective GPU let me take it off your hands.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Obviously a defective GPU let me take it off your hands.


Unfortunately, not mine. Mine can't clock even remotely that high. This is probably LN2 - can't be regular water or any kind of water I presume?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Unfortunately, not mine. Mine can't clock even remotely that high. This is probably LN2 - can't be regular water or any kind of water I presume?


Yes I'd guess LN2 or phase change cooling at the least. Look at the turbo on the i7-5960X that's being used, 5,626 MHz.. It's just smoking too.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Unfortunately, not mine. Mine can't clock even remotely that high. This is probably LN2 - can't be regular water or any kind of water I presume?


I know the guy who made that score it's done with LN2.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I know the guy who made that score it's done with LN2.


I presumed so. Is there a table of clocks like for TitanX here, where we have a list of achieved setups so far? Would love to know what to expect...


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I presumed so. Is there a table of clocks like for TitanX here, where we have a list of achieved setups so far? Would love to know what to expect...


My 3 cards can all push 1190mhz core on the newest BIOS with the VID set to 1.3V and no offset. However all 3 of my cards also have an extra 10K uF on the Vcore. I'm still working on getting my HBM stable at 600mhz. Again my HBM VRM is running a cap mod of 4K uF on all 3 cards and I'm going to be testing them with 1.36V HBM soon.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fnZx
> 
> Nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Comparing your results and seeing how 1090/600 with Crimson v16.3.2 is so similar to 1108/633 with Crimson 16.4.1 you will see a boost with those clocks if you bench with Crimson 16.3.2 IMO.
> 
> The version of 3DM your using is UI Version 1.5.915 64 (ie old UI). So this allows 3DM FS Demo loop and remembers custom settings plus HW monitoring has more options/info, I have gone back to this UI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Then there is 3DM UI Version 2.0.1979 64 (Link to update). This does not allow 3DM FS Demo loop, does not remember custom settings after closing/reopening app plus has less HW monitoring options/info.
> .


Yep, you're right. I'm now getting bugged nonstop by 3DM to upgrade







Thanks for the warning.

Btw, I have been getting even better results than before, strangely enough by increasing DPM0 voltage, and not pushing HBM clock as high as I was before.

3DMFS w/ tess: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11711078

3DMFS w/o tess: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11711335


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, great results







, thanks for share







.

The HBM clocks your getting make it hard for me to dethrone you














, I'm sticking to stock MVDDC for time being







.

I'm finding PE= On or Off not really making a difference to 3DM, IIRC helping with Heaven/Valley, what are your results like on that? HBM clock boosting that as well? you still using 1.33125V MVDDC?


----------



## kizwan

I just run FS DEMO loop just now with the updated 3dmark & it is looping the demo. I just turn off everything except Physics Test & turn on loop. Interestingly, it doesn't run the Physics Test, only the demo.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

I was doing same as old UI ie deselected all tests other than demo, new UI does not allow you to deselect all tests, IIRC you need at least 1 selected.

Also regarding the ROM change between flashed file and dump, this "phenomenon" also occurs with unlock roms ie ones created by atomtool. When you flash a dumped unlock ROM there is no change.


----------



## fedeK

Hi all,I need a modded bios for OC my fury tri x, can someone post the best for my needs?








How set I the bios switch,close or the furthest from I/O backplate?
Thank you guys


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedeK*
> 
> Hi all,I need a modded bios for OC my fury tri x, can someone post the best for my needs?


1st step to bios mod back up both bios positions using AtiFlash or GPU-Z.

2nd step gain VID per DPM on stock ROM at stock setting, there is heading in OP, ref it and post results







, then we move forward







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedeK*
> 
> How set I the bios switch,close or the furthest from I/O backplate?


Generally it is irrelevant which bios position you select. The only rule you must follow is keep one position stock so you can boot card from it, then flip switch in OS to overwrite a bad flash if you do one to other position.

In the case of the Fury Tri-X STD & OC edition one ROM position has stock PowerLimit other has increased. On a Tri-X I owned at one point increased PL was bios position towards display ports, you decide which you wish to unlock/mod. Anyhow we can increase PowerLimit in a ROM.


----------



## Immu

Hi,

I suspect I could get my R9-Nano more stable by undervolting only DPM6 & 7 VID by doing a BIOS mod, rather than using software to undervolt, because using software seems to undervolt all states and making the card unstable when undervolting too far. For example, I can run benchmarks with -72mv undervolt if I increase the power limit so the card wont drop to the lover states and crash. I also can run more demanding games atleast at -60mv stable (BF4 crashes on loading screen if using higher), but less demanding games (PoE for example) is only stable at -42mv.

Anyway, it may well be that it's simply not stable. But I still believe the lower states are not stable, but max clocks (maybe) are when undervolting a lot. I'd like to try BIOS mod my DPM6 and 7 states to as low as possible (1.15625v), and increase power limit to run at 1000 MHz at all times under heavy load while keeping power consumption as low as possible. I just want to min max stable 1000 MHz clocks while using lowest voltage and silent fan curve.

I tried myself, but maybe I did something wrong since it didn't do anything.

I opened my BIOS (the new UEFI one from AMD) with HxD hex editor. I though I followed the instructions correctly (apparently I didn't) from the main post & from this picture http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d6/d6218cdd_Fiji_VID_Mod_v2.0.jpeg

I took the voltage I wanted from SVI 2 Compliant voltages list, 1.15625 = 1156, converted DEC to HEX = 04 84, endian conversion = 84 04. Then I replaced 07 FF & 08 FF with 84 04. Then I used the newest Fiji BIOS Editor to fix the checksum and changed DPM6 & 7 VID to 1156

"For Fiji bios editor use the SVI 2 voltages table in above screenshot, trim the end two digits off a voltage and remove decimal point to enter (ref also below image)"

What did I do wrong?

E: Works now after reinstalling drivers











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.22500 V

Probing device 30...
2B 14 15 0F 1A 1D AC 49 35 68 B1 66 66 41 FF FF
A2 22 80 10 2B FF 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 51 60 20 1E FF 8D 00 22 A1 32 38 9E 1E 2D
6B 07 FC 7C 6F 05 05 1D A1 A0 20 00 00 66 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 00 00 33
3C 03 58 60 FC 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 41 00 00 1F
00 05 43 68 28 02 70 70 61 AA 73 A6 01 00 20 20
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 55 60 8F CF 00 00 03
00 00 00 00 FF FF 23 51 00 00 70 76 54 16 00 00
00 00 00 7A 93 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 41 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## fnZx

@Immu I have noticed that instability as well. I like to heavily undervolt/underclock my Fury X when playing less demanding games like LoL or D3, for both GPU longevity(heat) and fan noise. No need for 700FPS in those type of workloads









If it do this via AB/Trixx I eventually crash. It really sucks that we aren't able to significantly undervolt on the fly. I'm think the instability comes from the HBM, as I was able to do this without issue on my R9 285, which is also GCN 1.2 and the closest relative of AMD's family to Fiji.


----------



## toncij

Even overclocked, a FuryX shouldn't be concerned with heat unless your pump/radiator has a problem.


----------



## fnZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Even overclocked, a FuryX shouldn't be concerned with heat unless your pump/radiator has a problem.


It doesn't have a 'problem' with heat - doesn't go over ~55 when gaming when at stock voltages and speeds. I think that's pretty standard for Fury X.

I just like to keep my cards as cool as possible when I can. I'd rather replace a rad fan early (which likely wouldn't happen anyway), and keep very low load temps.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnZx*
> 
> It doesn't have a 'problem' with heat - doesn't go over ~55 when gaming when at stock voltages and speeds. I think that's pretty standard for Fury X.
> 
> I just like to keep my cards as cool as possible when I can. I'd rather replace a rad fan early (which likely wouldn't happen anyway), and keep very low load temps.


Unfortunately the fan the Fury X uses is officially discontinued. If the fan dies outside of warranty it will be hard finding another retail.


----------



## xkm1948

With all the BIOS editing, what is the maximum stable OC an average Fury X owner can expect in terms of performance gain? 5%? 10%? What about power consumption?

I was following the steps to edit the BIOS for a different fan curve. Somehow I messed it up and have to use the backup BIOS for rescue again.









I wish you masters can post a pre-edited BIOS with everything optimized for max performance, then we not so hardcore users can use directly.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> With all the BIOS editing, what is the maximum stable OC an average Fury X owner can expect in terms of performance gain? 5%? 10%? What about power consumption?


Stable overclocks vary wildly from card to card. I don't like to torture my cards with looped synthetic tests so I play games to test because I'm going to be doing that anyway.

So far the highest I've pushed my Fury X was
337 W GPU
17 W HBM
2.6 W Radiator fan
?? Pump


----------



## Tgrove

Would a custom bios/bios mod be able to fix the clock fluctuation issues on fury x crossfire? Tired of using clockblocker ?


----------



## gupsterg

@Immu

Attach the modded ROM you created so I can view it and deem if I need to improve instructions in OP or if I sort ROM for you







.

@xkm1948

Regarding fan mod why not use Fiji bios editor rather than manual edit of ROM? for example my fan profile is like this when viewed in fiji bios editor.



Why there isn't a "pre-edited BIOS with everything optimized for max performance" as each card may react differently to it. Editing powerlimit is simple with fiji bios editor, so is cooling profile. In regards to VID per DPM you can see from posts that everyone's stock EVV calculated VID per DPM differs due to GPU properties, so a user needs to make ROM as required.

As far as I know the VDDC offset ROMs I've created are a *first* for Fiji







and so are the VDDC/MVDDC offset ROMs







, so technically I have given ROMs to help out with aiding users to maximise their cards







.

I just do not have the time to tailor ROMs per user therefore OP has enough info IMO to help them out. You would not believe the number of Hawaii/Grenada/Fiji ROMs I have modded FOC for some users via PM, it is far in excess of my REP count. I really don't wish to do mods for people, my aim is to share info and users to use it







. I'm also hoping as I share info others will find a mod and share







.

@Tgrove

I did at one point have 3 Fiji cards, as I was busy with testing each as single card setup I did not try CF. I kept the best one and sold the other 2, I have a 4th card coming in the next few days so will try CF to experience this if have time. I was wondering if you can explain further this clock fluctuation under CF? what games does it occur in?, etc


----------



## Immu

Got it working, forgot to reinstall drivers. My bad! though it was only needed for the clock changes.









Time to start testing if my suspicions are correct











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.15600 V


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, post if you have an issue







.

I've yet to reinstall drivers for a modded ROM to take







, I mainly OC via ROM, very rarely use SW OC. All I do is reset driver/OD page, ref heading *Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?*.

I also have to add to that section if you have "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" enabled in MSI AB you should disable it prior to flash and re-enable afterwards, otherwise clock,etc may not show correctly. AFAIK people use this to be able to OC RAM but if you extend OD RAM Limit in ROM you will not require that checked and MSI AB slider will move plus you have a RAM slider in OD page of driver appear.

I only use MSI AB to create HML files to ref if checking to see if card throttle,etc. I like the graphing it does plus you can send/post a HML for another to view. I use HWiNFO to monitor VRM,etc neither of these apps I run at the same time.


----------



## Tgrove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Immu
> 
> Attach the modded ROM you created so I can view it and deem if I need to improve instructions in OP or if I sort ROM for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @xkm1948
> 
> Regarding fan mod why not use Fiji bios editor rather than manual edit of ROM? for example my fan profile is like this when viewed in fiji bios editor.
> 
> 
> 
> Why there isn't a "pre-edited BIOS with everything optimized for max performance" as each card may react differently to it. Editing powerlimit is simple with fiji bios editor, so is cooling profile. In regards to VID per DPM you can see from posts that everyone's stock EVV calculated VID per DPM differs due to GPU properties, so a user needs to make ROM as required.
> 
> As far as I know the VDDC offset ROMs I've created are a *first* for Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so are the VDDC/MVDDC offset ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so technically I have given ROMs to help out with aiding users to maximise their cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just do not have the time to tailor ROMs per user therefore OP has enough info IMO to help them out. You would not believe the number of Hawaii/Grenada/Fiji ROMs I have modded FOC for some users via PM, it is far in excess of my REP count. I really don't wish to do mods for people, my aim is to share info and users to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm also hoping as I share info others will find a mod and share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Tgrove
> 
> I did at one point have 3 Fiji cards, as I was busy with testing each as single card setup I did not try CF. I kept the best one and sold the other 2, I have a 4th card coming in the next few days so will try CF to experience this if have time. I was wondering if you can explain further this clock fluctuation under CF? what games does it occur in?, etc


Its basically every game ive tried. Basically the first gpu stays at max speed (1050), 2nd gpu fluctuates as low as 700mhz up to 1050mhz. It never stays at full speed like the 1st card. Ryse son of rome, metro 2033 redux, dying light, wolfenstein, gta v, black desert online


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tgrove*
> 
> Its basically every game ive tried. Basically the first gpu stays at max speed (1050), 2nd gpu fluctuates as low as 700mhz up to 1050mhz. It never stays at full speed like the 1st card. Ryse son of rome, metro 2033 redux, dying light, wolfenstein, gta v, black desert online


Is it the same way in a gpu bound synthetic bench like Heaven?


----------



## xkm1948

Ah I wish you still do custom bios mods.

Anyway I guess for non extreme users the vanilla Fury X bios is enough.


----------



## bluezone

I'm still sitting deciding what kind of mods I will do and have been rereading all the posts in this thread. Out of curiosity I checked the DPM 7 value at 1050 MHz.



Does the DPM 7 VID look a little high and I thought the NANO was suppose to be a low leakage card?

EDIT: it appears this is max value @ 1030 for DPM 7 on the NANO higher frequency's produce the same VID.


----------



## gupsterg

To assess LeakageID roughly you need to be at stock clocks/settings with stock rom. AFAIK 1.250V is max EVV VID should calculate, I will check Nano ROM GoldenDB section but I'd assume it's the same as Fury X.

From reading Nano owners shares with SW OC I'd think best mod in ROM be balance of lowered VID with say optimal perfoming clocks to attain no throttling. And also fan profile mod to aid cooling.


----------



## rubenlol2

Any chance you can show us how to enable the lower VID states for the memory?
Say idle state at 150mhz @ 1.2v along with the normal load states.

Looking at the configuration for the nano it shows a rather odd 150w MPDL and 200a current.
Unsure if increasing the power target increases both of these, but +50% makes the max power 225w at least.

Seeing how the mosfets are rated at 60amps the 200a max current is within the ratings on the fets, though I'm not sure what the current rating on the mosfets are.
Mine are marked 1534ND, but this seems to be some production date as it varies between cards, the nano VRMs might be limited by the chokes.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Any chance you can show us how to enable the lower VID states for the memory?
> Say idle state at 150mhz @ 1.2v along with the normal load states.


MVDDC AFAIK can only be one voltage, this was the same on Hawaii. Hawaii & Fiji PowerPlay have no MVDDC values in PowerPlay for us to mod (AFAIK).

In the PowerPlay is a section which has RAM states, it has only VDDCI and RAM clock. I added an entry to create a 150MHz RAM state, with identical VDDCI, as shown in screen capture video it works. I only tested ROM with light windows use and GPU-Z render test only.

The purpose of investigating dual RAM state ROM for me was a) to see if it can be done b) to have lower VDDCI when RAM clock 150MHz or lower. Later when testing lowered VDDCI in ROM with only normal 500MHz state it become clear VDDCI isn't adjustable. I was hoping @buildzoid would confirm via DMM when I posted a test ROM for him to try.

I haven't created again a 2 state RAM clock ROM for myself as I thought to test OC ability of a card I'd stick to without it, same with HBM timings mod. The card I've decided to keep out of the original 3 Fiji cards I bought I was gonna test those mods again but now busy with testing a 4th card I bought. As soon as I finish testing this card and deem which I keep I will revisit those mods.

To do the 2 state ROM requires entry to be created in MclkDependencyTable, then as other tables after it in PowerPlay shift the pointers to those need changing in PowerPlay header. Also the tablesize hex value of PowerPlay needs to be matched for increased size. As the PowerPlay has increased in size and shifted data/command tables offset locations after it the directory of data/command tables at beginning of ROM needs updating (Lard's table calculator is handy to use for this). Then to bring UEFI/GOP back to correct offset location in ROM deleting of empty hex values is done (this also then makes ROM back to 256kb). Then ROM is ready for checksum fix and flash.



Spoiler: PowerPlay Header







You will also find ref'ing Tonga_pptable.h handy if taking on the mod.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> MVDDC AFAIK can only be one voltage, this was the same on Hawaii. Hawaii & Fiji PowerPlay have no MVDDC values in PowerPlay for us to mod (AFAIK).
> 
> In the PowerPlay is a section which has RAM states, it has only VDDCI and RAM clock. I added an entry to create a 150MHz RAM state, with identical VDDCI, as shown in screen capture video it works. I only tested ROM with light windows use and GPU-Z render test only.
> 
> The purpose of investigating dual RAM state ROM for me was a) to see if it can be done b) to have lower VDDCI when RAM clock 150MHz or lower. Later when testing lowered VDDCI in ROM with only normal 500MHz state it become clear VDDCI isn't adjustable. I was hoping @buildzoid would confirm via DMM when I posted a test ROM for him to try.
> 
> I haven't created again a 2 state RAM clock ROM for myself as I thought to test OC ability of a card I'd stick to without it, same with HBM timings mod. The card I've decided to keep out of the original 3 Fiji cards I bought I was gonna test those mods again but now busy with testing a 4th card I bought. As soon as I finish testing this card and deem which I keep I will revisit those mods.
> 
> To do the 2 state ROM requires entry to be created in MclkDependencyTable, then as other tables after it in PowerPlay shift the pointers to those need changing in PowerPlay header. Also the tablesize hex value of PowerPlay needs to be matched for increased size. As the PowerPlay has increased in size and shifted data/command tables offset locations after it the directory of data/command tables at beginning of ROM needs updating (Lard's table calculator is handy to use for this). Then to bring UEFI/GOP back to correct offset location in ROM deleting of empty hex values is done (this also then makes ROM back to 256kb). Then ROM is ready for checksum fix and flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PowerPlay Header
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also find ref'ing Tonga_pptable.h handy if taking on the mod.


Sorry I forgot about doing the VDDCI test I'll have it before moday.(I benching today so I can't check ROMs)


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

If your testing shows VDDCI is controllable via PowerPlay then I will update OP ROM pack to be:-

- 2 state RAM with lowered VDDCI for 100MHz state and stock for 500MHz
- editable VDDC/MVDDC offset
- HBM OD Limit raised in PowerPlay so user a) can use OD page to increase HBM clock b) does not require "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" in MSI AB to raise HBM


----------



## rubenlol2

http://mikelab.kiev.ua/index_en.php?page=PROGRAMS/vmt_en

Alright test for testing vram, a bit like memtest for GPUs.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To assess LeakageID roughly you need to be at stock clocks/settings with stock rom. AFAIK 1.250V is max EVV VID should calculate, I will check Nano ROM GoldenDB section but I'd assume it's the same as Fury X.
> 
> From reading Nano owners shares with SW OC I'd think best mod in ROM be balance of lowered VID with say optimal perfoming clocks to attain no throttling. And also fan profile mod to aid cooling.


Thanks for that info.









Okay I've been running lots of benches for the Nano with different modified ROMs, Now I've ben looking at older posts and I have not found anything on setting the voltage offset. Has this been located in the BIOS yet? Setting offset lower on the Nano makes a difference even with individual DPM adjustments.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To assess LeakageID roughly you need to be at stock clocks/settings with stock rom. AFAIK 1.250V is max EVV VID should calculate, I will check Nano ROM GoldenDB section but I'd assume it's the same as Fury X.
> 
> From reading Nano owners shares with SW OC I'd think best mod in ROM be balance of lowered VID with say optimal perfoming clocks to attain no throttling. And also fan profile mod to aid cooling.


Weird my post history shows that I already posted this but it is not showing on the thread.

"Thanks for that info. Okay I've been running lots of benches for the Nano with different modified ROMs, Now I've ben looking at older posts and I have not found anything on setting the voltage offset. Has this been located in the BIOS yet? Setting offset lower on the Nano makes a difference even with individual DPM adjustments."

I'm finding SW fan profile works better at controlling temperature, With the ROM method there is either too much lag or too sensitive of cooling action.

EDIT: time on PC was off so it was showing a saved page for me. strange


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Now I've ben looking at older posts and I have not found anything on setting the voltage offset. Has this been located in the BIOS yet? Setting offset lower on the Nano makes a difference even with individual DPM adjustments.


Stock ROMs have no editable VDDC offset in ROM. You can only edit VID per DPM, below is your cards data (I saved it for my own database on peoples results).

Code:



Code:


[ GPU PStates List ]
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V

So basically if you set a -30mV offset in MSI AB your reducing all states by -30mV, so manually set them as required. Due to the rounding/trimming of SVI2 VID ref each one of the above in SVI 2 voltage table and reduce my 31.25mV and set in ROM. The table is in an image in OP heading *How to edit VID per DPM*.

The other option is to use a Nano VDDC ROM located in OP heading *My Fury Tri-X, Fury X & Nano VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom*. In the VDDC ROM you don't need to edit VID per DPM in PowerPlay. That has editable VDDC offset, in the Nano_VDDC.rom offset location ACE2 has a 04 = +25mV you can change that to a negative offset. Ref video in post 531, do not use the offset locations in video but just the method of how calculator is used to know what hex value to set. If you get stuck/need verification on mod just post for help







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I'm finding SW fan profile works better at controlling temperature, With the ROM method there is either too much lag or too sensitive of cooling action.


Cheers for share







, I reckon it must be down to the Nano cooling solution compared with Fury Tri-X / Fury X, on those ROM fan profile mod been great for me.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> http://mikelab.kiev.ua/index_en.php?page=PROGRAMS/vmt_en
> 
> Alright test for testing vram, a bit like memtest for GPUs.


Will try it on Fury X but IIRC on Hawaii it didn't function as I thought it would (tried it long while back so could be my memory not correct







).


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> To assess LeakageID roughly you need to be at stock clocks/settings with stock rom. AFAIK 1.250V is max EVV VID should calculate, I will check Nano ROM GoldenDB section but I'd assume it's the same as Fury X.
> 
> From reading Nano owners shares with SW OC I'd think best mod in ROM be balance of lowered VID with say optimal perfoming clocks to attain no throttling. And also fan profile mod to aid cooling.


I posted this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Stock ROMs have no editable VDDC offset in ROM. You can only edit VID per DPM, below is your cards data (I saved it for my own database on peoples results).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V
> 
> So basically if you set a -30mV offset in MSI AB your reducing all states by -30mV, so manually set them as required. Due to the rounding/trimming of SVI2 VID ref each one of the above in SVI 2 voltage table and reduce my 31.25mV and set in ROM. The table is in an image in OP heading *How to edit VID per DPM*.
> 
> The other option is to use a Nano VDDC ROM located in OP heading *My Fury Tri-X, Fury X & Nano VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom*. In the VDDC ROM you don't need to edit VID per DPM in PowerPlay. That has editable VDDC offset, in the Nano_VDDC.rom offset location ACE2 has a 04 = +25mV you can change that to a negative offset. Ref video in post 531, do not use the offset locations in video but just the method of how calculator is used to know what hex value to set. If you get stuck/need verification on mod just post for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks

I found it kind of weird that maximum performance, abet with artifacting, with VID per DPM reduction. Roughly -30Mv. Was worth approx. +300 points in 3D MARK 11 by it self. -30 Mv offset was worth roughly +300 points by itself in 3D MARK 11. Combined; if I recall correctly; they equalled 450-500 points in 3D MARK 11.

DPM6 (974) adjustment gave me most of the gains by adjustment, but also added the artifacting.

REP +1


----------



## gupsterg

Using the VDDC offset ROM is quick easy way of reducing voltage. Editing VID per DPM may yield you better results, note I say may.

Let's take DPM 6, your stock value is 1.187V under "auto calculate" (ie EVV) @ 974MHz, so you clock card at that frequency whilst on stock ROM using MSI AB then start reducing offset and run usual artifact/stability test process. So lets say you found you could use -25mv, ref the SVI 2 voltage table and reduce it by that offset to set value manually. ie 1.187V = 1.18750V - 0.02500V (25mV) = 1.16250V, so the trimmed value you need to convert to hex is 1162 for entry into PowerPlay.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Today when doing a fSW rom for my Fury X I noticed register 26 is FF (this value must be in MTP as ROM does not configure it), so I zero'd it by creating that register/data in rom. All 4 fiji cards I've had stock rom i2cdump reg 26 = ff, all the dumps from members I've collected are also the same.





As you can see 1 step increased VDDC/MVDDC, is the SW read wrong and if I did use a DMM it would be 900mv/1300mV?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Today when doing a fSW rom for my Fury X I noticed register 26 is FF (this value must be in MTP as ROM does not configure it), so I zero'd it by creating that register/data in rom. All 4 fiji cards I've had stock rom i2cdump reg 26 = ff, all the dumps from members I've collected are also the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see 1 step increased VDDC/MVDDC, is the SW read wrong and if I did use a DMM it would be 900mv/1300mV?


Yeah 26h = FFh: VDDC VID + VDDC Offset - 6.25mV and VDDCI VID + VDDCI Offset - 6.25mV.


----------



## gupsterg

That info I'm aware of from hawaii bios mod







.

As IR3567B on Fiji does VDDC / MVDDC it's then:-

26h = FFh: VDDC VID + VDDC Offset - 6.25mV and MVDDC VID + MVDDC Offset - 6.25mV

What I'm asking clarification on is when I zero register 26 is software monitoring showing 906mV / 1306mV wrong? ie calibrated wrong as it's probably been set in context of stock roms which are -6.25mV VDDC/MVDDC.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I'm asking clarification on is when I zero register 26 is software monitoring showing 906mV / 1306mV wrong? ie calibrated wrong as it's probably been set in context of stock roms which are -6.25mV VDDC/MVDDC.


Are VDDC VID + VDDC Offset = 900mV and VDDM + VDDM Offset = 1300mV (Offsets through 8Dh / 8Eh)?


----------



## gupsterg

Stock ROM does not configure registers 26 / 8D / 8E, MTP have data values FF / 00 / 00 .

The modded rom does configure registers 26 / 8D / 8E and I give them data value 00 / 00 / 00 for the last screenshot in post 595 (plus I'm doing fSW mod).

I have attached stock ROM plus modded ROM with reg 26 zero'd and not.

my_roms.zip 312k .zip file


----------



## MaroonDeath

Has anyone managed to hit over 1250mhz on a Fury X with a bios mod? I can only hit 1100 with maxed voltage on stock bios.


----------



## gupsterg

That kinda clock is LN2 scenario. IIRC buildzoid has done 1190MHz with stock AIO but with cap mod to card.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That kinda clock is LN2 scenario. IIRC buildzoid has done 1190MHz with stock AIO but with cap mod to card.


I've pushed 1250mhz core with +175mv offset. But the performance was garbage.


----------



## xkm1948

How about a barebone BIOS with only HBM overclocked higher than stock 500? At this point I am starting to believe only HBM OC is viable.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> How about a barebone BIOS with only HBM overclocked higher than stock 500? At this point I am starting to believe only HBM OC is viable.


I get 600mhz 100% stable on all 3 of my cards at 1.36V. But I do have 2K uF on the HBM VRM which made 600mhz work at stock volts. So you might need more voltage.


----------



## MAMOLII

i made some tests i can run hbm at 600 mhz with 1.331v full stable but my 3dm score is same or a bit lower than 545mhz that means i need more volts.... we still dont have much info for hbm for max safe voltage i read in this forum someone stated that officialy they are rated 1.200v from hynix! maybe time is the doctor... a bit vram timmings mod a bit of volts and viola


----------



## gupsterg

For me best result on HBM been 575MHz at stock MVDDC, this is with no GPU OC, as soon as OC GPU the HBM clock that can be maintained stable drops dramatically. I have yet to apply MVDDC for everyday use, I have tested only +12.5mV to stock. As I mod fan profile so GPU is ~50C underload I'd think HBM is cooled better than stock profile.

I'm now ceasing buying anymore Fiji cards, seems to me OC'ing is real hit and miss with these cards, so I'm just gonna be happy with my best sample that can do 1135 / 535 @ 1.243V VID (stock VID 1.212 hit's 1115/535 gonna use this for 24/7 use).

Sample 1: Fury Tri-X unlock to 3840SP 1090/525 @ stock VID 1.243V, adding up +50mV no OC gain
Sample 2: Sapphire Fury X 1100/525 @ stock VID 1.250V, adding up +50mV no OC gain
Sample 3: Sapphire Fury X 1115/535 @ stock VID 1.212V, adding +31mV I gained 1135/535 (not tested further for stable clocks but just bench runs)
Sample 4: MSI Fury X 1105/555 @ stock VID 1.187V, adding +38mV did gain me 1130/545 (please read below for further info)

When I state an OC is stable it's been tested min 1hr Heaven / Valley / 3DM FS loop / gaming and 6hrs-18hrs [email protected] My last sample (Fury X) has been the highest leakage ASIC I've had, DPM 7 1.187V. Originally showed good OC potential, but within days I've now discovered it's not holding the 1130/545 OC or even 1125/545, it's now holding only 1105/555 at stock VID or 1115/555 @ +18mv.

Sample 1 & 2 I had approx 30 days, sample 3 I've had longer, probably ~60 days. Sample 4 ~10 days, last night swapped sample 4 for 3 and have so far retested 1hr Heaven / Valley / 3DM FS loop and had no issues, will be setting it fold today.

Is someone able to confirm Fiji is 28nm Super High-Performance (28SHP) node or not?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Stock ROM does not configure registers 26 / 8D / 8E, MTP have data values FF / 00 / 00 .
> 
> The modded rom does configure registers 26 / 8D / 8E and I give them data value 00 / 00 / 00 for the last screenshot in post 595 (plus I'm doing fSW mod).
> 
> I have attached stock ROM plus modded ROM with reg 26 zero'd and not.
> 
> my_roms.zip 312k .zip file


Try setting 26h to CFh with bios and then set it to 00h once in Windows. Does it result in 925mV idle voltage? If it does, then it is doings of the driver


----------



## gupsterg

+rep and cheers for your time







, will test and report back ASAP







.

I know from post's by @Mumak HWiNFO uses driver for Fiji data shown. As @Unwinder has posted info on some elements of MSI AB I'd assume again driver/smc messaging. GPU-Z no idea, perhaps @W1zzard will kindly post something.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

ROM set reg 26: CF 8D: 00 8E: 00



VDDC is shown with -18.75mV from 900mV, MVDDC is 1300mV (should really be -6.25mV from that).

Then zero reg 26 in windows.



VDDC & MVDDC is shown with +6.25mV from 900mV / 1300mV, should really be no addition on either.

I'm thinking driver is configured to show 900mV / 1300mV when reg 26 is FF (ie VDDC & MVDDC -6.25mV offset).

So far seen no factory Fiji ROMs setting offset registers, even on custom PCB cards. I'm thinking compared with Hawaii tighter control has been done on ROM variation by AMD/AIBs. In i2cdumps so far from members only seen reg 26 being FF and reg 8D 8E being 00.

As it's such a small offset, which really not gonna make a huge difference to OC'ing I'm gonna not set it to 00 or endeavor to take apart card to place a DMM on it.

Cheers again for your time







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> ROM set reg 26: CF 8D: 00 8E: 00
> 
> 
> 
> VDDC is shown with -18.75mV from 900mV, MVDDC is 1300mV (should really be -6.25mV from that).
> 
> Then zero reg 26 in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> VDDC & MVDDC is shown with +6.25mV from 900mV / 1300mV, should really be no addition on either.
> 
> I'm thinking driver is configured to show 900mV / 1300mV when reg 26 is FF (ie VDDC & MVDDC -6.25mV offset).
> 
> So far seen no factory Fiji ROMs setting offset registers, even on custom PCB cards. I'm thinking compared with Hawaii tighter control has been done on ROM variation by AMD/AIBs. In i2cdumps so far from members only seen reg 26 being FF and reg 8D 8E being 00.
> 
> As it's such a small offset, which really not gonna make a huge difference to OC'ing I'm gonna not set it to 00 or endeavor to take apart card to place a DMM on it.
> 
> Cheers again for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These controllers are documented like crap, so I had to look couple MTP configurations to see whats up.
Unlike the other 2s complement registers, this is n+1









7h = +50mV
.
.
0h = +6.25mV
Fh = ±0mV
Eh = -6.25mV
.
.
8h = -43.75mV

So yeah, stick with FFh


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, yep sticking to FF, many thanks for time







.


----------



## MaroonDeath

I am using the custom Fury X bios for my XFX Fury X for me the MVDDC bios causes screen flickering at anything over +50mv and the VDDC bios causes the card to throttle at 700mhz and dip below ignoring my settings I had to flash back to stock, my R9 Nano works fine with the VDDC bios not sure what the problem is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## gupsterg

In the MVDDC roms I set it below stock, did you increase that when OC'ing?

If the VDDC rom makes Fury X throttle I would assume you would see the same if on stock ROM and add voltage via software. What were you loading card with when experiencing throttling? ie a game or bench SW.


----------



## MaroonDeath

I am using sapphire trixx to overclock the max voltage I can add is +75mv I don't know how to add more also you are right the MVDDC throttles too but I found the throttling to be a issue with vsync not the bios I don't know how to add additional voltage past +75mv is it a setting in fiji bios editor I need to change?


----------



## gupsterg

Only my opinion, first use stock ROM







.

In the ROM pack is the updated AMD Fury X stock ROM, flash that







.

Make sure prior to flashing you have:-

i) MSI AB, etc not applying an OC profile at OS load.
ii) MSI AB is not set to "Extend Official Overclocking Limits".

After flashing a ROM default driver, in OP heading *Having issues after a flash like clocks, etc not being correct?* ref video. Then do registers dump via AiDA64, so you know what actual VID of GPU is







, this way when you add additional voltage via SW or ROM you'll know where you are on VID front







.

Next:-

1) Bench card using stock ROM/settings with 3DM FS with MSI AB monitoring card so in the graph you can see if it holds clock.

2) Next mod cooling profile/Powerlimit via Fiji bios editor on stock ROM like spoiler below, then flash that ROM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3) Start OC'ing using SW, find a stable OC without adding voltage, bench with 3DM FS (save result) and monitor GPU clock via MSI AB to see if throttling.

4) Next find a stable OC with adding voltage via SW, again monitor GPU clock via MSI AB.

Then I'd say using all the data from above processes you're in a position to go custom ROM







.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, report back how it goes for you







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On Bonaire, Hawaii and Tonga based cards the second voltage controlled by the same controller as VDDC is always VDDCI, no matter which controller (IR, OnSemi) is used. This is because these cards use SVI2 and VDDC & VDDCI are controlled through SVI2. On Fiji where VDDCI doesn't exist, the secondary voltage on this controller is MVDDC (HBM). Bonaire is the first ASIC to use SVI2.
> 
> I've checked on Bonaire / Tobago and HWInfo 5.24 indeed labels VDDCI wrong on these cards (as MVDDC). The MVDDC on these cards is fixed and the controller has no data interface to read the voltage.


Quote from post 1171 of [OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread.

I was wondering if you can expand on "On Fiji where VDDCI doesn't exist ..." , are you saying there is no VDDCI on Fiji at all?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote from post 1171 of [OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread.
> 
> I was wondering if you can expand on "On Fiji where VDDCI doesn't exist ..." , are you saying there is no VDDCI on Fiji at all?


In respect of software controlling. VDDCI or HBM PHY supply voltage exists, but it is fixed since the HBM clocks and MVDDC is fixed too. Because the clocks are fixed there is no need to adjust the interface voltage.

I don't know which controller drives VDDCI on Fury, but I assume it is some of the "stupid" low pin count buck controllers.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, many thanks for clarification







.

I have created a 2 state HBM clock ROM, only light testing done (ie desktop use/loading with GPU-Z render test), post 339 has video.



Spoiler: MCLK_Dependency_Table



Code:



Code:


typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record {
        UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
        USHORT usVddci;
        USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
        USHORT usMvdd;
        ULONG ulMclk;
        USHORT usReserved;
} ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record;

typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table {
        UCHAR ucRevId;
        UCHAR ucNumEntries;                                                                             /* Number of entries. */
        ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record entries[1];                           /* Dynamically allocate entries. */
} ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table;







Spoiler: Stock PP MCLK Table



Code:



Code:


00 01 00 E8 03 00 00 E8 03 50 C3 00 00 00 00







Spoiler: Modded PP MCLK Table



Code:



Code:


00 02 00 E8 03 00 00 E8 03 98 3A 00 00 00 00 00 E8 03 00 00 E8 03 50 C3 00 00 00 00





Next I lowered VDDCI (500mV) via PowerPlay on stock 1 state HBM ROM, it was like nothing had change (ie card still stable), so would concur VDDCI has no data interface allowing SW manipulation.

Buildzoid has also had no luck with VDDCI/0.95V rail volt mod.

Quote:


> The HBM and Vcore are controlled by the IR 3567B the AUX and 0.95V voltage are controlled by other controllers which I can't find because none of part numbers for the ICs that could be voltage controllers return anything.


Quote from his volt mod guide for Fury/X ref PCB.


----------



## The Stilt

Yes, there is no software control for VDDCI. In Fiji PP flags "Dynamic VDDCI" is set to 0. PP (driver) can only control either SVI or GPIO mapped (bios) controllers. On Fiji the only mapped controller is IR3567.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, noted Fiji has no "Dynamic VDDCI" in "Platforms Caps" of PP. Thank you for the further info and your time







, +rep







.

I have been looking at VoltageObjectInfo, seems to me there maybe 5 differing sections within it, anyhow as not playing with that anymore no point in posting screenie (or you answering







).

Is BACO :-
Quote:


> Acronym for "Bus Alive Chip Off." A low-power inactive graphics-device state where the bus interface is powered on, and the PCI configuration space is exposed to the operating system.


Cheers







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is BACO :-
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is


----------



## xkm1948

So if I am reading all the info correctly, all the effort spent so far to mod voltage for better OC will result in worse performance. The only way to actually improve performance is using Crimson driver to overclock the card in the default way. Right?


----------



## Eliovp

I noticed that underoverclocking improves performance for my nano's.

With -100mV core at 1020clock and 300 memclock gives me a very stable card that doesn't throttle at all. Just try it out


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> So if I am reading all the info correctly, all the effort spent so far to mod voltage for better OC will result in worse performance. The only way to actually improve performance is using Crimson driver to overclock the card in the default way. Right?


Nope







.

Negative performance scaling with increased clock/voltage occur via ROM or SW OC








.

SO step 1 regardless of OC method is to see what OC you get at stock voltage/clocks. Record best stable OC with stock voltage performance in benches, then when you add voltage to gain higher clocks you will know if your getting negative scaling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> I noticed that underoverclocking improves performance for my nano's.
> 
> With -100mV core at 1020clock and 300 memclock gives me a very stable card that doesn't throttle at all. Just try it out


Gonna try this on Fury X, now that I have stock voltage OC and an increased voltage one







.

I think the Nano is special case due to PowerLimit, as you can't raise it the same way as Fury/X due to VRM + 1x PCI-E connector on Nano IMO.


----------



## shadowxaero

I think I have hit my Fury TriX's limit v.v

I am currently stable (kinda, heaven have been on loop for about 24 minutes now) at 1180/570. Max voltage has been 1.288v and max temp so far is 44C. Max power draw according to HwInfro64 has been 385.194 watts between the core and hbm wattage. I have a crap ton of thermal headroom but my card wont draw more than 385 watts. If i push the voltage further and the core clock further I get negative scaling.

All in all I am sad that this is my cards limit it seems, but impressed with in overall.

I have TDP and MPDL both at 375 and TDC at 330, are these "safe" values lol?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I think I have hit my Fury TriX's limit v.v
> 
> I am currently stable (kinda, heaven have been on loop for about 24 minutes now) at 1180/570. Max voltage has been 1.288v and max temp so far is 44C. Max power draw according to HwInfro64 has been 385.194 watts between the core and hbm wattage. I have a crap ton of thermal headroom but my card wont draw more than 385 watts. If i push the voltage further and the core clock further I get negative scaling.


This is probably just a limit of the power measuring logic. The exact max for IDD depends on GPU and its scaling. On my Fury X it's ~365 Amps and I assume the non-X is the same.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I think I have hit my Fury TriX's limit v.v
> 
> I am currently stable (kinda, heaven have been on loop for about 24 minutes now) at 1180/570. Max voltage has been 1.288v and max temp so far is 44C. Max power draw according to HwInfro64 has been 385.194 watts between the core and hbm wattage. I have a crap ton of thermal headroom but my card wont draw more than 385 watts. If i push the voltage further and the core clock further I get negative scaling.
> 
> All in all I am sad that this is my cards limit it seems, but impressed with in overall.
> 
> I have TDP and MPDL both at 375 and TDC at 330, are these "safe" values lol?


IIRC from spec of VR 400A was max from what buildzoid stated (depending on temp). I've been using 350W/325A/350W for few months, testing been benches/gaming/several [email protected] runs upto 18hrs. I currently use 1135/535 with 1.243V VID 1.300V MVDDC. GPU ~ upto 320W in HWiNFO. From when I had a Fury Tri-X I noted VRM temps were better then Fury X AIO, especially GPU VRM.

I'd be interested to see 3DM FS benchmark for your OC, cheers.

Also are you able to post AiDA64 registers dump when on stock ROM with no OC? The DPM 7 VID would allow rough idea on if you have high leakage asic = more power draw or low leakage = less power draw.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IIRC from spec of VR 400A was max from what buildzoid stated (depending on temp). I've been using 350W/325A/350W for few months, testing been benches/gaming/several [email protected] runs upto 18hrs. I currently use 1135/535 with 1.243V VID 1.300V MVDDC. GPU ~ upto 320W in HWiNFO. From when I had a Fury Tri-X I noted VRM temps were better then Fury X AIO, especially GPU VRM.
> 
> I'd be interested to see 3DM FS benchmark for your OC, cheers.
> 
> Also are you able to post AiDA64 registers dump when on stock ROM with no OC? The DPM 7 VID would allow rough idea on if you have high leakage asic = more power draw or low leakage = less power draw.


Sure thing, here is the registers dump from stock rom.


And these are firestrike scores extreme and ultra scores respectively. First score is stable OC 1200mhz, second is highest but not stable OC 1225mhz.



And this are random stats from my card like power draw, temps under load ect.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, any chance of links so can see graphics score / fps? as overall score will be higher on your system due to i7 4790K.

My results for 1135/535 (Driver defaults, so PE=ON , no Tess.Tweak).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8247534
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8380781
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8415667

If you have time a 3DM FS link (1080P) would be great for my ref'ing (and others to use
 






).

1000MHz @ 1.193V would indicate higher leakage asic. I had a Fury X with 1050MHz @ 1.187V, this @ 1130/545 @ 1.225V used ~8% more power than my other Fury X clocked at 1135/535 @ 1.243V (stock 1.212V).

I also had a Fury Tri-X (stock 1.243V) and Fury X (stock 1.250V), these would only OC to 1090 (Fury) 1100 (Fury X) both 525MHz HBM. I may have some power stats, but as they didn't OC as well as the others they got disposed of.

My stats are on not just bench stable clocks but usable (1hr 3DM loop + Heaven + Valley, upto 18hrs [email protected] plus sessions of gaming).


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any chance of links so can see graphics score / fps? as overall score will be higher on your system due to i7 4790K.
> 
> My results for 1135/535 (Driver defaults, so PE=ON , no Tess.Tweak).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8247534
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8380781
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8415667
> 
> If you have time a 3DM FS link (1080P) would be great for my ref'ing (and others to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 1000MHz @ 1.193V would indicate higher leakage asic. I had a Fury X with 1050MHz @ 1.187V, this @ 1130/545 @ 1.225V used ~8% more power than my other Fury X clocked at 1135/535 @ 1.243V (stock 1.212V).
> 
> I also had a Fury Tri-X (stock 1.243V) and Fury X (stock 1.250V), these would only OC to 1090 (Fury) 1100 (Fury X) both 525MHz HBM. I may have some power stats, but as they didn't OC as well as the others they got disposed of.
> 
> My stats are on not just bench stable clocks but usable (1hr 3DM loop + Heaven + Valley, upto 18hrs [email protected] plus sessions of gaming).


Sure thing 
So 1200mhz just crashed on my 1 hour and 20 minutes into my heaven loop so back to 1180/570

Anyway
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8434960 Firestrike Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8434920 Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8434891 Firestrike

These are my older scores on older drivers, dont have a 1080p from this batch though.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7614895 Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7614849 Ultra


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, many thanks







.

3DM FS compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8247534/fs/8434891

3DM FS Extreme compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8380781/fs/8434920

3DM FS Ultra compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8415667/fs/8434960

Now you've got ~4% higher GPU clock + ~6% HBM clock, I would have thought scaling in Extreme / Ultra would be a bit wider ~6%, @ 1080P we are neck and neck.

I think you maybe having a scaling issue, my opinion is based on my own data.

For example I raise only GPU by ~8%, I get ~7% scale in combined test FPS vs stock GPU. So your ~4% extra GPU should have given you that plus some via HBM.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3DM FS compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8247534/fs/8434891
> 
> 3DM FS Extreme compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8380781/fs/8434920
> 
> 3DM FS Ultra compare http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8415667/fs/8434960
> 
> Now you've got ~4% higher GPU clock + ~6% HBM clock, I would have thought scaling in Extreme / Ultra would be a bit wider ~6%, @ 1080P we are neck and neck.
> 
> I think you maybe having a scaling issue, my opinion is based on my own data.
> 
> For example I raise only GPU by ~8%, I get ~7% scale in combined test FPS vs stock GPU. So your ~4% extra GPU should have given you that plus some via HBM.


If you wouldn't mind could you do a heaven run at 1440p or Aots if you have it.

And oddly enough I haven't seen hbm scale well for me in any thing more than 0.5fps regardless of how far I push it. Above 570 I just start artifacting so I keep it at 570 lol.

Also are you on the 16.5.1 drivers?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> If you wouldn't mind could you do a heaven run at 1440p or Aots if you have it.
> 
> And oddly enough I haven't seen hbm scale well for me in any thing more than 0.5fps regardless of how far I push it. Above 570 I just start artifacting so I keep it at 570 lol.
> 
> Also are you on the 16.5.1 drivers?


I'd have to do Heaven using VSR as only have a 1080P monitor, I don't know how valid the result would be. I only know the 3DM FS Ultra / Extreme are valid even when I have 1080P screen as each test is rendered in correct resolution. I am tempted to upgrade from the Eizo FG2421 to a 1440P screen but really luv the VA panel / specs of it.

I don't have Win 10 or AotS, tempted to get an OEM Win 10 key (~£16) and then try AotS. I won't take the free upgrade on Win 10 as have full retail copy of Win 7 Pro, which I value more







.

I've been doing tests where I raise only HBM, for each % clock gain of HBM clock I reckon I see a 1/3 of that % as performance % gain in bench. ie 1% HBM clock increase from stock = 0.33% performance boost in 3DM FS. Hardly worth the effort







but if I'm not adding VDDC or MVDDC to stabilize increased HBM clock with GPU clock increase I'll take it







.

Nope 16.3.2, I did try 16.4.1 as that lowered my results ever so slightly in 3DM benches (consistently) I deemed it best to stay on 16.3.2 WHQL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Oh your right, I started lowering my voltahe and subsequently my core clock and my GPU score started going up by 200 points or so.
> 
> Today I am trying to fight that spot at which I start getting negative scaling.


Great to read my analysis has helped you out







, look forward to your new results share







.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'd have to do Heaven using VSR as only have a 1080P monitor, I don't know how valid the result would be. I only know the 3DM FS Ultra / Extreme are valid even when I have 1080P screen as each test is rendered in correct resolution. I am tempted to upgrade from the Eizo FG2421 to a 1440P screen but really luv the VA panel / specs of it.
> 
> I don't have Win 10 or AotS, tempted to get an OEM Win 10 key (~£16) and then try AotS. I won't take the free upgrade on Win 10 as have full retail copy of Win 7 Pro, which I value more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been doing tests where I raise only HBM, for each % clock gain of HBM clock I reckon I see a 1/3 of that % as performance % gain in bench. ie 1% HBM clock increase from stock = 0.33% performance boost in 3DM FS. Hardly worth the effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if I'm not adding VDDC or MVDDC to stabilize increased HBM clock with GPU clock increase I'll take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nope 16.3.2, I did try 16.4.1 as that lowered my results ever so slightly in 3DM benches (consistently) I deemed it best to stay on 16.3.2 WHQL.
> Great to read my analysis has helped you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to your new results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Graphics score is 17897 on the 16.5.2 drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8443253

1170/585

Flashed a stock TriX OC bios and the DPM7 value was 1.25v and to maintain 1170/585 i needed 12mv on top of that.

And I bought a Windows 10 OEM key from g2play for like 18 bucks a while back lol.

Going to make a custom bios around these values


----------



## gupsterg

That's a sweet result







, thanks for share, +rep, any chance of a result with tessellation override in driver to off?

Cheers for info you went OEM Win 10 key, I think I will also







, as wanna try DX12 stuff like AotS







.

Fury Tri-X OC edition ROM will give you increased VID, due to increased DPM 7 clock (ie 1040MHz). If you mod your stock ROM to have 1040MHz DPM 7 without manually set VID, I pretty much guarantee you will see 1.250V instead of 1.193V @ 1000MHz.

Like I said before VID per DPM is calculated on default GPU clock per DPM in ROM + LeakageID + other GPU properties. Default GPU clock per DPM must be as AMD stipulate, as the "profiling" done by ROM/driver is based on that, so I would regard the 1.250V when on Fury Tri-X OC ROM as invalid for purpose of knowing stock VID.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

GPU-Z v8.8 now has ASIC Quality reading, is this correct?


----------



## kizwan

ASIC quality reading is not new.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> ASIC quality reading is not new.


It is for Fiji & Tonga







, I used to get "not supported" when tried it on lower than v0.8.8 GPU-Z







.
Quote:


> Version History
> 0.8.8
> 
> Added a settings dialog that can be accessed via the icon in the top right of the window
> *Added ASIC quality reading for Fiji and Tonga*
> ASIC quality readout now compares your GPU against online data from GPU-Z validations
> Added support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080, GTX 980 in laptop, GTX 965M, 940M, 910M, GT 755M, Quadro M6000 24 GB, M4000M, K3100M, M500M, Tesla M40, M60
> Added support for Intel Iris Graphics 540
> Fixed -card parameter not working correctly
> Fixed bluescren on Cedarview, during temperature reading
> Fixed Intel Iris Graphics 540 GPU name to correctly show GT3e
> Fixed NVIDIA BIOS reading on systems with PLX PCIe bridge
> Fixed hang on systems with disabled/broken HPET implementation
> Slighty improved wording in BIOS Upload Dialog


Quote Link.


----------



## kizwan

Aah! I see.


----------



## gupsterg

I've been using DPM 7 VID so far and advising others to use that







.

Only issue with that is from what the Stilt stated in the case of other gen ASIC was within LeakageID band there is also good / bad ASIC. For example we take two identical LeakageID ASIC, one good and other bad, the bad ASIC will end up with higher VID where as good ASIC lower VID.

I know I stated after my 4th Fiji card I was gonna stop buying them, but a crazy promo came up and I couldn't resist







, so I have a 5th sample on route







, besides seeing how OC'ing goes be interesting to see ASIC quality.


----------



## Eliovp

Is it just me or does it seem that Fiji seems to be having low asic quality..

My 390x gives me 74,5% and my Nano 55.7%.

The info stated (Your card asic quality is higher than 97% known in our database)
for my 390x it was only 30%









But it seems that it's good to be able to check this


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've been using DPM 7 VID so far and advising others to use that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only issue with that is from what the Stilt stated in the case of other gen ASIC was within LeakageID band there is also good / bad ASIC. For example we take two identical LeakageID ASIC, one good and other bad, the bad ASIC will end up with higher VID where as good ASIC lower VID.
> 
> I know I stated after my 4th Fiji card I was gonna stop buying them, but a crazy promo came up and I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I have a 5th sample on route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , besides seeing how OC'ing goes be interesting to see ASIC quality.


Lol what do you do with them all? Send on my way haha.


----------



## bluezone

apparently I have a lower than I expected ASIC value.


----------



## linbetwin

Did you try the latest version, 0.8.8 ?
Quote:


> Added ASIC quality reading for Fiji and Tonga[/B]


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> apparently I have a lower than I expected ASIC value.


Trust me, that seems to be rather good looking at other Fiji Asic Qualities.


----------



## gupsterg

@Eliovp

No idea what's going on at the moment. I would have assumed on my sample I'd have high asic quality, as high leakage = lower VID. ASIC quality reading seem too low IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Lol what do you do with them all? Send on my way haha.


Originally my purpose was to just buy 1 card to do Fiji bios mod. I'd given some pointers way back in Nov 15 in owners thread. There was some interest but no one really bit on info to explore it, I was also busy experimenting with my Hawaii cards so as members had no real interest and I didn't own a Fiji card

I got the Fury Tri-X 1st as wanted to experience unlock, I gained 3840SP, which showed it performed very close to a genuine Fury X 4096SP. As the Fiji cards at stock were like a heavily OC'd Hawaii card for benches I got intrigued with Fiji. So I ordered a Fury X, the more I looked at cost of going WC on Hawaii it made more sense to keep Fiji, I then sold Hawaii cards at no loss and kept Fiji.

I've then been just buying cards to find a "Golden Sample" and to sort of experience OC'ing on differing samples, so far I've made no loss disposing of a card when I'm done with it. I'm also not giving them a lot of voltage, for example I limit myself to approx +50mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> apparently I have a lower than I expected ASIC value.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We need to start doing subs to database so the compare gets better, link.


----------



## Eliovp

I will post some screenshots there later this evening.. I got a few fiji's ;-)


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> We need to start doing subs to database so the compare gets better, link.


Apparently there has been a lot of validating happening since I first checked my Nano. LOL


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> I will post some screenshots there later this evening.. I got a few fiji's ;-)


Indeed mate







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Apparently there has been a lot of validating happening since I first checked my Nano. LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah mine has changed from being 97.0% to ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now we all seem to be getting pretty low ASIC quality in %, when comparing to what I saw on Hawaii / Grenada.

On Hawaii there was a range, ie x range = Hawaii Pro and one for Hawaii XT (I can't recall if there was cross over between the 2, will have to check one of The Stilt's posts). I reckon due to GPU die size / yield from wafer they maybe not be ranging in the same way. As I've seen Fury and Fury X with low VID DPM 7 = high leakage ~ 1.187V.

Then if we also take into account die size / transistors, stock clock, etc to meet the power spec (or to stay with in spec) it must mean Fiji must be as low leakage as possible? again only hypothesising as really not got the info or brain cells to know; what do you guys think?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Now we all seem to be getting pretty low ASIC quality in %, when comparing to what I saw on Hawaii / Grenada.
> 
> On Hawaii there was a range, ie x range = Hawaii Pro and one for Hawaii XT (I can't recall if there was cross over between the 2, will have to check one of The Stilt's posts). I reckon due to GPU die size / yield from wafer they maybe not be ranging in the same way. As I've seen Fury and Fury X with low VID DPM 7 = high leakage ~ 1.187V.
> 
> Then if we also take into account die size / transistors, stock clock, etc to meet the power spec (or to stay with in spec) it must mean Fiji must be as low leakage as possible? again only hypothesising as really not got the info or brain cells to know; what do you guys think?


Well the sample size has just about doubled.

542/576 = 94.27%

424/1152 = 36.8%

EDIT: made a stupid math mistake. Couldn't be fewer cards below me in sample. so likely revised sample size is-

828/2304 = 36.8%


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Indeed mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah mine has changed from being 97.0% to ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we all seem to be getting pretty low ASIC quality in %, when comparing to what I saw on Hawaii / Grenada.


noticed that Nano cards tend to get lower asic quality then Fury (x)..


----------



## DDSZ

Fiji BIOS Editor 1.2
"Quick" fix









It now edits both VID tables;
Added OverDrive limits editing.

Fiji_BIOS_Editor_1.2.zip 10k .zip file


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Fiji BIOS Editor 1.2
> "Quick" fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It now edits both VID tables;
> Added OverDrive limits editing.
> 
> Fiji_BIOS_Editor_1.2.zip 10k .zip file


Aha amazing!

Thank you very much!


----------



## gupsterg

@bluezone

Great peeps are subbing to DB







.

@Eliovp

Yeah you defo want low leakage asic = low asic quality = lower power draw. Perhaps the Nano's are binned for that and also the RPD, but the RPD VID per DPM you provided 1 GPU was relatively low VID pointing towards high leakage. I was wondering can you check ASIC quality per GPU? see spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







@DDSZ

Many thanks, +rep







.

You'll be happy to know v1.1 did also work on Radeon Pro Duo ROMs







, will test out v1.2 + add to OP







.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> Great peeps are subbing to DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Eliovp
> 
> Yeah you defo want low leakage asic = low asic quality = lower power draw. Perhaps the Nano's are binned for that and also the RPD, but the RPD VID per DPM you provided 1 GPU was relatively low VID pointing towards high leakage. I was wondering can you check ASIC quality per GPU? see spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DDSZ
> 
> Many thanks, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You'll be happy to know v1.1 did also work on Radeon Pro Duo ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will test out v1.2 + add to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can confirm that 1.2 works on Pro Duo as well!

@gupsterg, i have done that, i checked all of em. the highest one i have is 63.5% every other one is under that.









And you know i have a few of them









I will as well do a few AIDA dumps if you want?

Greetings!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> I can confirm that 1.2 works on Pro Duo as well!


Cool







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> @gupsterg, i have done that, i checked all of em. the highest one i have is 63.5% every other one is under that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know i have a few of them


LOL , you should get free AMD shares!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> I will as well do a few AIDA dumps if you want?


Hmmm, when there is 1 GPU in system AiDA64 shows nice neat table at end for VID, when there are multiple you have to start manually picking out the VID. So a) pain b) time consuming , so I'd leave it mate.

I'd be interested in RPD ASIC rating screenie per GPU, when you have time







(no need to rush







).


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> LOL , you should get free AMD shares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, when there is 1 GPU in system AiDA64 shows nice neat table at end for VID, when there are multiple you have to start manually picking out the VID. So a) pain b) time consuming , so I'd leave it mate.
> 
> I'd be interested in RPD ASIC rating screenie per GPU, when you have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no need to rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Mm those AMD Shares, maybe i should
















Will do! No worries!


----------



## AndreDVJ

Tri-X R9 Fury here, 67%. Fully unlocked (64 CU's)
Fury X / Nano users are higher? I don't really believe on that database.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Tri-X R9 Fury here, 67%. Fully unlocked (64 CU's)
> Fury X / Nano users are higher? I don't really believe on that database.


Nope, got a bunch of Nano's, highest i've got is 63.5%

Again, as i've said before, it seems that nano's tend to have lower asic quality than Fury's..

It's seeming to be true..

Anyhow, your asic quality is rather good! haven't seen a Fiji yet with over 65%







Congrats


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Tri-X R9 Fury here, 67%. Fully unlocked (64 CU's)
> Fury X / Nano users are higher? I don't really believe on that database.


Your 67.0% is the ASIC quality based on "fused" info on GPU.

Then your rating is higher than 92.9% of the submissions in the TPU database, the database does not have every GPU made by AMD.

As you can see from Bluezone's posts as submissions grow in DB that value will change *but* the ASIC rating will not as it's using "fused" info from GPU.


----------



## josephimports

Sapphire Fury X
ASIC 64.5%
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.03100 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.08100 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.13100 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.23100 V

Sapphire Fury X
ASIC 61.5%
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## Zealon

This is what I get with my Fury X.


----------



## bluezone

I tripped across this while looking for fixes for VSR on HD TVs. (still a ongoing problem, that is waiting for a fix since 16.3.1)

It is a reasonably clear description of ASIC value for anyone interested.


----------



## gupsterg

@josephimports

Cheers for data







.

@Zealon

Any chance of a registers dump via AIDA64 showing VID per DPM? Cheers.

@bluezone

Cheers for video.

I disagree high asic with lower vid uses less power. I have seen on Hawaii and Fiji it uses more. I have faith that The Stilt has given the best explanation. As more of us check ASIC quality and VID per DPM we can then say run a bench and compare power stats from say HWiNFO or a wall plug meter.

You'll note JayzTwoCents stated low asic = high leakage = higher power usage. We believe Nano would use low leakage ASIC and so far Nano has lowest ASIC Quality. This would the fit in with what The Stilt's explanation is.

By reading the many posts the Stilt has done on various forums he is the one source IMO I can trust where we look for information on AMD product.

From what I have seen no one has shared as much technical information or experience as he. Prior to reading his posts I would have been scratching my head about many things.


----------



## gupsterg

One card is Sapphire Fury X, stock DPM 7 1.212V, OC set is 1135/535 with 1.243V VID in ROM. The other card is a MSI Fury X, stock DPM 7 1.187V, OC set is 1130/545 with 1.225V VID in ROM.

Sapphire Fury X shows ~264A MAX ~313W MAX , ~159A AVE. ~189W AVE. for 3DM GT1 loop.



MSI Fury X shows ~278A MAX ~325W MAX , ~183A AVE. ~214W AVE. for 3DM GT1 loop.



At the time of these screenshots ASIC quality was not readable in GPU-Z. These screenshots I took for my own records, you can see the dates. Yes, the runs are differing times but I'd bet that if I ran the Sapphire Fury X (which I still have) for 33min the MAX A/W would be very close to the 10min run and I reckon the average A/W would be lower than the MSI Fury X. I also have [email protected] data (upto 18hr run), which shows the MSI Fury X used more power than the Sapphire Fury X.

In both cases:-

i) same rig, OS and driver+settings
ii) same GPU / PCB / coolers / TIM, etc
iii) same ROMs with identical setup other than VID for DPMs, VID per DPM was set as stock detected but only DPM 7 increased + GPU clock.

Now the Sapphire card is using 1.5% more VID than MSI, but the MSI is using MAX ~5% more A + ~4% more W than the Sapphire card. Like I said I still have the Sapphire card to do a 33min run so an average compare of A / W would be more correct but roughly speaking you can see ~15% more A and ~13% more W is used by the MSI.

I know The Stilt's information on ASIC Quality is correct, now others may draw their own conclusions from this data above.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Zealon
> 
> Any chance of a registers dump via AIDA64 showing VID per DPM? Cheers.


Here you go, I've never done this before so it took me a little bit to figure out


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @josephimports
> 
> Cheers for video.
> 
> I disagree high asic with lower vid uses less power. I have seen on Hawaii and Fiji it uses more. I have faith that The Stilt has given the best explanation. As more of us check ASIC quality and VID per DPM we can then say run a bench and compare power stats from say HWiNFO or a wall plug meter.
> 
> You'll note JayzTwoCents stated low asic = high leakage = higher power usage. We believe Nano would use low leakage ASIC and so far Nano has lowest ASIC Quality. This would the fit in with what The Stilt's explanation is.
> 
> By reading the many posts the Stilt has done on various forums he is the one source IMO I can trust where we look for information on AMD product.
> 
> From what I have seen no one has shared as much technical information or experience as he. Prior to reading his posts I would have been scratching my head about many things.


I trust you and The Stilt a lot.








My experiences with ASIC's has been a mixed bag. With my 7950's my best GPU was a 82 or 83% quality (VID 1.187v) and it required voltage offset to hit 1165 MHz and up. The 63% quality GPU (VID 1.250) required no voltage offset to a max of 1185 MHz..Both maxed @ 1185.

My Nano (VID 1.218) and is pretty stable to 1150 without any offset. My 2 Team Green GPU's are a low (62% quality) and a high ASIC's (91% quality) and both require offset to overclock any measurable amount.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I trust you and The Stilt a lot.


Thank you for the vote of confidence







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> My experiences with ASIC's has been a mixed bag. With my 7950's my best GPU was a 82 or 83% quality (VID 1.187v) and it required voltage offset to hit 1165 MHz and up. The 63% quality GPU (VID 1.250) required no voltage offset to a max of 1185 MHz..Both maxed @ 1185.
> 
> My Nano (VID 1.218) and is pretty stable to 1150 without any offset. My 2 Team Green GPU's are a low (62% quality) and a high ASIC's (91% quality) and both require offset to overclock any measurable amount.


Yeah, I reckon OC'ing potential is a) "Silicon Lottery" b) "YMMV" .

ASIC quality is one aspect of GPU properties, then the others a) I don't have much info b) what has been passed to me makes no sense to me







.

So far on Hawaii/Fiji I have not made an assumption how well a card will OC based on stock VID or ASIC quality.

Looking forward to sample 5 being delivered tomorrow







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> Here you go, I've never done this before so it took me a little bit to figure out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep, thank you for data







. OP had guide for gaining VID information, sorry I forgot to mention it







.


----------



## xkm1948

I need some confirmation. Everyone who is using modified BIOS please post whether you are booting using UEFI Secure boot with WIndows 10, with CSM completely disabled and fast boot enabled. I think I found one problem with UEFI VBIOS signature. As any editing to the signed UEFI BIOS will mess up the signature and render Secure boot unusable.


----------



## bluezone

I'm not using UEFI Secure boot.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I trust you and The Stilt a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the vote of confidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The hardest part is to re-learn something that they think they already know. So it's very difficult to spread correct information when the wrong information have been known and accepted as a fact for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I need some confirmation. Everyone who is using modified BIOS please post whether you are booting using UEFI Secure boot with WIndows 10, with CSM completely disabled and fast boot enabled. I think I found one problem with UEFI VBIOS signature. As any editing to the signed UEFI BIOS will mess up the signature and render Secure boot unusable.


The UEFI BIOS part/section in the VBIOS is untouched. Your issue likely because of fast boot.


----------



## JunkaDK

My R9 Fury has been acting up lately in regards to OC.. I used to be able to do 3D Mark passes at +1150 Mhz 545 Mem, but now when i pass 1030 Mhz and start a benchmark like Heaven, it freezes up after after a few mins. At the time of the freeze temps are 60-65 celcius. Atm it is stable 1020/545 with fans at 55% @68-69c. Got 3 120mm fans mounted in the front of the case to help cool the GPU.

My GOAL is to get it stable at around 1050-1070 mhz with mem at 545 for 24/7 Gaming. Fans at max 50-60%.

Anyone got any ideas og even better, anyone with Asus R9 Fury STRIX with some OC experience ?







I am suspecting VRM to overheat but got way to check.

Junka


----------



## JonathanQC30

I guess i got a good one, +36mv GPU1160/MEM570 works A1


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> I guess i got a good one, +36mv GPU1160/MEM570 works A1


No you have "THE GOOD ONE". Higher than100% of similar GPUs.


----------



## danjal

Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury

Stock 1020mhz/500mhz

switch position with light on

Fijibiosswitch_lighton.zip 105k .zip file


switch position light off

Fijibiosswitch_lightoff.zip 105k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The hardest part is to re-learn something that they think they already know. So it's very difficult to spread correct information when the wrong information have been known and accepted as a fact for a long time.


Well put and agree








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The UEFI BIOS part/section in the VBIOS is untouched. Your issue likely because of fast boot.


Yes we don't touch UEFI module but I was reading some info in an old PDF. Point 3 page 30 of this PDF states:-
Quote:


> 3. Have graphic vendors do their private hash on the legacy VGA BIOS image and let the GOP driver authenticate it in execution to ensure safety.


Now we know there was a "private hash"on 290/X, ref this post, then we see the "Chinese" did crack it (link). Now as driver is no longer comparing "digital signature" we can bios mod but UEFI may still be.

Next the juicy bit (Link).



Spoiler: Juicy info



Quote:


> The ATOMBios is made of around 70 blocks.
> The signature is actually a hash of the hashes of the protected blocks.
> 
> E.G
> 
> Protected Block 1 hash = A2FD7B3B4E3868A436340E9FC3EED8D9AE5FD6EE
> Protected Block 2 hash = 34C7FB5313161A5B8D4EB019B8A1085F9D49012A
> 
> Master Signature = 049AFB9DBDD1625071963F2879D06CEBD06AC52F (verified by the driver)
> 
> If you change a single bit in a protected block, the hash of that block will change and therefore the master signature no longer matches.
> 
> If the protection is enabled (like on R9 290 series it is) the driver will calculate the hashes for the protected blocks, calculate the correct master signature and compare it to the one found in the bios. If the bios signature is missing or doesn't match the display driver will not load. On HD 6000 series it caused a BSOD as said before.
> 
> All of the stuff we are interested in are located in protected blocks.






Note the last sentence by The Stilt, as we have been noting a section in Fiji ROM is changed by AtiFlash when we mod it do you think the changes are "hash" being updated?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I need some confirmation. Everyone who is using modified BIOS please post whether you are booting using UEFI Secure boot with WIndows 10, with CSM completely disabled and fast boot enabled. I think I found one problem with UEFI VBIOS signature. As any editing to the signed UEFI BIOS will mess up the signature and render Secure boot unusable.


By default my Asus Maximus VII Ranger has Secure boot + Fast boot + CSM enabled, I reckon to give max compatibility out of box. These options gave no issue on Windows 7 Pro *Non* UEFI with modded ROM.

Next when I tried to install Windows 7 UEFI secure boot being on did not cause an issue (technically should have been off) *until* I installed KB 3133977, my thread on ROG forum. If we read the MS KB 3133977 page, we see that it was Asus at fault with implementation of Secure Boot.
Quote:


> After you install update 3133977 on a Windows 7 x64-based system that includes an ASUS-based main board, the system does not start, and it generates a Secure Boot error on the ASUS BIOS screen. This problem occurs because ASUS allowed the main board to enable the Secure Boot process even though Windows 7 does not support this feature.


So now I have Windows 7 Pro Secure boot = Off, Fast boot = On, CSM = On. Soon planing on getting Win 10 Pro OEM.

So I reckon we need results from other members using UEFI mobo / Secure boot = On / Fast boot = On / CSM = Off as who know perhaps on your Asus or mine there is freaky UEFI implementation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> I guess i got a good one, +36mv GPU1160/MEM570 works A1


That's a sweet OC







, any chance of registers dump showing VID per DPM? heading in OP regarding how to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danjal*
> 
> Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury Stock 1020mhz/500mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> switch position with light on
> 
> Fijibiosswitch_lighton.zip 105k .zip file
> 
> 
> switch position light off
> 
> Fijibiosswitch_lightoff.zip 105k .zip file


Open the ROMs in Fiji bios editor located in OP and you will see the differences. I can see from you're i2cdump in other thread you have +18.75mV offset for VID/VDDC for all DPMs, registers dump showing VID per DPM does not account for this.

So technically where DPM 0 is 0.900V in PowerPlay + the VRM offset = 0.91875V. You'll note at stock settings your VDDC in software monitoring will not be 0.900V.

Your ROM sets the offset in VRM control chip, it's the first factory ROM I've seen with VDDC offset in ROM.



Spoiler: Your ROMs VoltageObjectInfo table



8D = VDDC offset 03 = data value


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your ROM sets the offset in VRM control chip, it's the first factory ROM I've seen with VDDC offset in ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your ROMs VoltageObjectInfo table
> 
> 
> 
> 8D = VDDC offset 03 = data value


@gupsterg

i don't think it's the first one you've seen









The Sapphire R9 390 Nitro has this as well.

Reference (which you made)



Or am i totally mistaking here?

Edit: yes i am..

We're talking about Fiji here.. ok, i'm officially an idiot


----------



## gupsterg

My comment was in the context of Fiji factory ROMs







.

Hawaii / Grenada plenty of ROMs from factory with "offsets"







.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My comment was in the context of Fiji factory ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hawaii / Grenada plenty of ROMs from factory with "offsets"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have nothing more to say... Edited my post above ...


----------



## Alastair

Here are the dumps from my cards on the updated Fury X BIOS 0.15.049.000.012.006448 (Improved UEFI support)


Spoiler: Dump



[ AIDA64 Extreme v5.70.3800 ]

[ Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 10.0.10586.164 (64-bit) ]

[ Video Adapters ]

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM [1002-7300 / 1002-0B36]
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM [1002-7300 / 1002-0B36]

[ Video Driver ]

aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25

[ ATI GPU #1 @ mem FEA00000 ]

Video Adapter = AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM
GPU Code Name = Fiji XT
PCI Device = 1002-7300 / 1002-0B36

GPU Clock = 1100 MHz
Memory Clock = 500 MHz

GPU Base Clock = 100000 kHz
Memory Base Clock = 100000 kHz

ati-$002F4 = 1000B300
ati-$02004 = 00738210
ati-$02408 = 000F007F
ati-$025B8 = 00000000
ati-$02760 = 00007059
ati-$02BA0 = 00000000
ati-$02BA4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB0 = 00000000
ati-$02BB4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB8 = 00000000
ati-$02BBC = 00000000
ati-$02BC0 = 00000000
ati-$02BC4 = 00000000
ati-$02BCC = 00000000
ati-$02BD0 = 00000000
ati-$05428 = 00001000
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 40010000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$098F0 = 00000000
ati-$098F4 = 00000000
ati-$098F8 = 00000000
ati-$098FC = 00000000
ati-$09B7C = 00000000
ati-$30800 = E0030100

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F000 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F004 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F008 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F00C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F010 = 0000E083 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F018 = 08080404
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F01C = 070D021E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F020 = 00060300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F024 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F028 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F02C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F030 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F034 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F038 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F03C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F040 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F044 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F048 = 0E0E0808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F04C = 0D160535
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F050 = 000D0E00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F054 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F058 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F05C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F060 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F064 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F068 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F06C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F070 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F078 = 14140B0B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F07C = 121F074B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F080 = 01140900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F084 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F088 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F08C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F090 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F094 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F098 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F09C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A8 = 18180E0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0AC = 1726095D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B0 = 03190F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D8 = 1A1A0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0DC = 18280A63
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E0 = 031B0500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F100 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F104 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F108 = 1B1B0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F10C = 192A0A67
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F110 = 031C0A00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F114 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F118 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F11C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F120 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F124 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F128 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F12C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F130 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F134 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F138 = 1C1C1010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F13C = 1A2B0B6A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F140 = 041D0F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F144 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F148 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F14C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F150 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F154 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F158 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F15C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F160 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F164 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F168 = 1E1E1111
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F16C = 1C2F0C73
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F170 = 04000900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F174 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F178 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F17C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F180 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F184 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F188 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F18C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F190 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F194 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F198 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F19C = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A0 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A4 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A8 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1AC = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B0 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B4 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B8 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C0 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C4 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C8 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1CC = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D0 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D4 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D8 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1DC = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E4 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E8 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1EC = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F0 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F4 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F8 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1FC = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F200 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F204 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F208 = 05050001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F20C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F210 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F214 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F218 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F21C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F220 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F224 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F228 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F22C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F230 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F234 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F238 = 68616050
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F23C = 473D3730
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F240 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F244 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F248 = 6864615F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F24C = 57504A43
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F250 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F254 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F258 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F25C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F260 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F264 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F268 = 08010201
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F26C = 08080808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F270 = 11010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F274 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F278 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F27C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F280 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F284 = 47D00E10 [SCLK DPM0 / MinVddc = 0,90000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F288 = 00007530 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkFreq = 300 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F28C = 0003002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F290 = 10042000 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F294 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F298 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F29C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A8 = 16000001 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkDid = 22]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2AC = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B0 = 47D00E74 [SCLK DPM1 / MinVddc = 0,92500 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B4 = 0000C800 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkFreq = 512 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B8 = 0104002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2BC = 10047AE0 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C0 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C8 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D4 = 0E000001 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkDid = 14]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D8 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2DC = 47D00EA4 [SCLK DPM2 / MinVddc = 0,93700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E0 = 00011AD0 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkFreq = 724 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E4 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E8 = 10056E10 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2EC = 00004287 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F300 = 0C000001 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F304 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F308 = 47D0101C [SCLK DPM3 / MinVddc = 1,03100 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F30C = 00015C70 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkFreq = 892 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F310 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F314 = 1006B0A0 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F318 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F31C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F320 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F324 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F328 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F32C = 0C000001 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F330 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F334 = 47D010FC [SCLK DPM4 / MinVddc = 1,08700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F338 = 000170C0 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkFreq = 944 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F33C = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F340 = 1004B850 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F344 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F348 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F34C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F350 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F354 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F358 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F35C = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F360 = 47D011C4 [SCLK DPM5 / MinVddc = 1,13700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F364 = 00018060 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkFreq = 984 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F368 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F36C = 1004EB80 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F370 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F374 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F378 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F37C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F380 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F384 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F388 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F38C = 47D01274 [SCLK DPM6 / MinVddc = 1,18100 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F390 = 00018DA8 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkFreq = 1018 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F394 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F398 = 10051700 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F39C = 00004287 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B0 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B4 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B8 = 47D01388 [SCLK DPM7 / MinVddc = 1,25000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3BC = 0001ADB0 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkFreq = 1100 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C0 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C4 = 10058000 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C8 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3CC = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3DC = 08010101 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E0 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E4 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E8 = 14500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3EC = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F4 = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F8 = 000A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3FC = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F400 = 00001450
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F404 = 0000C350 [MCLK DPM0 / MclkFreq = 500 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F408 = 01080101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F40C = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F410 = 000A010C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F414 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F418 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F41C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM1 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F420 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F424 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F428 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F42C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F430 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F434 = 00000000 [MCLK DPM2 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F438 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F43C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F440 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F444 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F448 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F44C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM3 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F450 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F454 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F458 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F45C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F460 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F464 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F468 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F46C = 01060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F470 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F474 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F478 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F47C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F480 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F484 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F488 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F48C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F490 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F494 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F498 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F49C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E0 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E4 = 00007530
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E8 = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4EC = 00200005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F0 = 00000004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F4 = 00042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F8 = 00004287
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F500 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F504 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F508 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F50C = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F510 = 0000A604
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F514 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F518 = 161D0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F51C = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F520 = 0000B98C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F524 = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F528 = 141A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F52C = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F530 = 0000CD14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F534 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F538 = 12170000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F53C = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F540 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F544 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F548 = 11150000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F54C = 00012EBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F550 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F554 = 462610FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F558 = 10140000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F55C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F560 = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F564 = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F568 = 0F130000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F56C = 00016954
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F570 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F574 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F578 = 0D100000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F57C = 000186A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F580 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F584 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F588 = 0C0F0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F58C = 0000AFC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F590 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F594 = 1B000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F598 = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F59C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A0 = 18000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A4 = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A8 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5AC = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B0 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B4 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B8 = 15000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5BC = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C0 = 462610FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C4 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C8 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5CC = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D0 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D4 = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D8 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5DC = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E0 = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E4 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E8 = 11000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5EC = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F0 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F4 = 13000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F8 = 00011170
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5FC = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F600 = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F604 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F608 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F60C = 10000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F610 = 00013880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F614 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F618 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F61C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F620 = 462610FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F624 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F628 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F62C = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F630 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F634 = 00015F90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F638 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F63C = 0E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F640 = 00017318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F644 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F648 = 0D000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F64C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F650 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F654 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F658 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F65C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F660 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F664 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F668 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F66C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F670 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F674 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F678 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F67C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F680 = 462610FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F684 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F688 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F68C = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F690 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F694 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F698 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F69C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A0 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A4 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A8 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B4 = 00320801
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6BC = 00004000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F700 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F704 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F708 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F70C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F710 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F714 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F718 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F71C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F720 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F724 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F728 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F72C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F730 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F734 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F738 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F73C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F740 = 07000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F744 = 00010101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F748 = 01014B00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F74C = 4A000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F750 = 14500101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F754 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F758 = 00010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F75C = 00057F11
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F760 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F764 = 87008700
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F768 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F76C = 4B005F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F770 = 43003C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F778 = 96001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F77C = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F780 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F784 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F788 = 90926041
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F78C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F790 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F794 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F798 = 4D4C2928
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F79C = 4D4C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A8 = 2D004B08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7AC = 0FA00FA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F8 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7FC = 003C0055
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F800 = 001B001B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F804 = 00440001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F808 = 00030001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F80C = 00050000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F810 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F814 = 0002625A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F818 = 00872000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F81C = 000009C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F820 = 000003E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F824 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F828 = 00000064
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F82C = 00000362
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F830 = 000000FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F834 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F838 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F83C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F840 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F844 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F848 = 00001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F84C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F850 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F854 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F864 = 80010003 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F868 = FFFFFF00 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F86C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F870 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F874 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F878 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F87C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F880 = 0007B2E5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F884 = 9B89AE9B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F888 = 000005FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F88C = E0000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F890 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F894 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F898 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F89C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8AC = 010F0300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B0 = 9600FD19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B4 = 05000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8CC = 12E40000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F900 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F904 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F908 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F90C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F910 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F914 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F918 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F91C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F920 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F924 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F928 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F92C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F930 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F934 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F938 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F93C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F940 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F944 = CC8EC73A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F948 = 8F50D9C8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F94C = EA1CB5EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F950 = 8FDA4FDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F954 = 2DD99B79
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F958 = EBA807F1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F95C = 75306963
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F960 = B551BEDD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F964 = 509FABA1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F968 = 9B50E52D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F96C = 993CF19D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F970 = 4B4E5F26
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F974 = BCCDF31B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F978 = 31414DFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F97C = C5D29AC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F980 = 4B41E0FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F984 = D8509F74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F988 = D8CD2D87
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F98C = B1E194E0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F990 = 0F40DB09
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F994 = DDFD938E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F998 = 1B7A146A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F99C = C6842114
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A0 = 459BCD4C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A4 = 24B4F705
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A8 = 0D87864E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9AC = F38C62EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B0 = 31A74C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B4 = 65C2F582
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B8 = 678A8634
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9BC = 0D659F44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C0 = F7EF5229
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C4 = CAD5FD4D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C8 = 4F70FDFC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9CC = 32F70435
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D0 = 34F0A737
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D4 = E241A342
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D8 = 74BA891F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9DC = C9980302
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E0 = CFF3EB39
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E4 = 0345761B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E8 = EFA0DDFA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9EC = 5DD1657F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F0 = 6916BB35
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F4 = 15EAB338
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F8 = 2D1990A6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9FC = 9CA3E1C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA00 = F6EA8C7D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA04 = BA5CF098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA08 = EA5C74F5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA0C = 178FFA0A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA10 = AE1F1172
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA14 = FE7B1930
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA18 = 2672F687
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA1C = B238C264
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA20 = 4FAEBBDE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA24 = B6CECF70
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA28 = CE2F0708
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA2C = 063D058D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA30 = A1EC9F6B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA34 = CEAB57BD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA38 = D49BB717
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA3C = 242853AF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA40 = 2D8370A4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA44 = 37AB8090
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA48 = 45292D24
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA4C = 19CAC5D7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA50 = 19F6B38F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA54 = BA05104A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA58 = EC504A64
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA5C = F476293F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA60 = 0CE24E76
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA64 = 2F65B75C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA68 = 35DB0043
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA6C = 83941DCA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA70 = 66D31CEC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA74 = 44222932
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA78 = 5D66E55A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA7C = 13EB2277
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA80 = D71EEF48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA84 = AE870CBF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA88 = 6C2DFF9F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA8C = A556B703
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA90 = E7374EE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA94 = 2342354F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA98 = 16EF1A7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA9C = E576BED4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA0 = CBECD05E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA4 = BC92B0CB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA8 = 3EFAEF90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAAC = F9560C6A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB0 = E5764210
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB4 = 3F32AE7E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB8 = DA2E1281
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FABC = 58A0F13F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC0 = D5B2A75E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC4 = E2D2F8CE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC8 = A8513C8A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FACC = 05C52337
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD0 = 4C4D3205
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD4 = 750D04D2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD8 = 0D3D4230
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FADC = C52BEC56
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE0 = 11CA4ED0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE4 = E295CCFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE8 = B90AE568
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAEC = D339C19D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF0 = 12D40530
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF4 = 102F621C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF8 = F50B7488
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAFC = 83321671
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB00 = 862AA45A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB04 = CB2E8AD1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB08 = A195A28E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB0C = 02C5C4DB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB10 = 60E2ACD5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB14 = DCAE4A5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB18 = 69EAAD76
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB1C = EEB1B4AA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB20 = 8E7DC2CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB24 = F9087424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB28 = 8ACE5345
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB2C = 4C40425E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB30 = 8B26B2EA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB34 = BD450CF2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB38 = 8F465742
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB3C = 49AAC5A5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB40 = 8C035A57
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB44 = 39068019
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB48 = 13DE3C3D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB4C = 18CBADAD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB50 = BAE98BA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB54 = B451CD3C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB58 = DB857605
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB5C = B7B2D980
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB60 = 92DDCC27
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB64 = BA1BE8BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB68 = CCDE8743
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB6C = 659DD0ED
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB70 = B78EF7BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB74 = 607169A3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB78 = CB8DD108
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB7C = DCD423B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB80 = 04B19F0A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB84 = 3CFF44A5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB88 = 77694D98
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB8C = 90D359E0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB90 = E1B643F9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB94 = 8FC63CC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB98 = 811C9204
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB9C = AA2F62CA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA0 = 92AD9539
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA4 = E2058721
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA8 = 243958C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBAC = 430E3B59
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB0 = 07D19333
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB4 = 4670496F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB8 = D138081E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBBC = 01F98493
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC0 = A33E09FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC4 = D4E4F893
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC8 = 66C458E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBCC = 740CD69F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD0 = 257E1BCC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD4 = B1A7F077
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD8 = 32EEFA8A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBDC = 953FEFFA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE0 = 5ED34AAF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE4 = 9C67B3B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE8 = FE4D44C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBEC = 6FCDA7EA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF0 = C9DACF9B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF4 = 7AECBB5A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF8 = 7A25F637
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBFC = D955BD9B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC00 = 2E6405BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC04 = B36112C5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC08 = C3CC069C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC0C = 6D77B49D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC10 = 31F0F3FB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC14 = CB8F787D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC18 = E01E9C62
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC1C = 8172E16C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC20 = 621DF0AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC24 = F88E6F43
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC28 = BD6C3E98
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC2C = 0B5B72B4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC30 = C710B6BA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC34 = 4577BCC6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC38 = DE2A928F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC3C = 4B7BABDD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC40 = 88222E32
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC44 = 23236B4B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC48 = 916B950B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC4C = EECA4C50
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC50 = 5A699623
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC54 = 254459C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC58 = 60391116
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC5C = 7EE1CA70
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC60 = 6435134A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC64 = B69ADE03
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC68 = 4142088C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC6C = 22B9F319
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC70 = 88184EAB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC74 = FB3641C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC78 = 52C0ABE0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC7C = C99FB427
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC80 = 653B1289
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC84 = 86FFF5F5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC88 = D746019C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC8C = 19A4E95F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC90 = DD4C4E2A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC94 = DBA32C7A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC98 = 44A54C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC9C = FC06CD51
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA0 = 05B3EDB8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA4 = 355FA5EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA8 = 7B6A051A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCAC = B5E3B1BD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB0 = 5C0A9CC7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB4 = 142986AD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB8 = CD58D62D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCBC = E67AFD65
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC0 = B8510C3A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC4 = 1E0B32A9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC8 = 239CADC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCCC = 23C5219F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD0 = 02459942
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD4 = 2561A408
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD8 = B682904C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCDC = D97DC512
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE0 = 0A6244AA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE4 = 6B6E7861
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE8 = FAC23222
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCEC = 721FED08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF0 = C4B8F808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF4 = 7602124B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF8 = 52CA55B7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCFC = 11A88A48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD00 = 6C779811
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD04 = C4168D24
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD08 = 20E1427A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD0C = DB657F1A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD10 = 7DA20311
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD14 = 7D953768
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD18 = 10B58162
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD1C = 870A247A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD20 = CAEE1430
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD24 = C56DA0E4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD28 = C680B354
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD2C = 7189F3B8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD30 = A2E7D35C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD34 = 3D34BA2F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD38 = 529FF95B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD3C = 801BA6B3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD40 = 303DEA74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD44 = CB18ABB5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD48 = ADA75EE7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD4C = CE07FF18
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD50 = 209E4FD6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD54 = D9F92D71
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD58 = A409BE61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD5C = 6AF21483
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD60 = 74654575
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD64 = 6C4D16D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD68 = 3E943B9F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD6C = C737C5E6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD70 = 0E5112B1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD74 = 53F42313
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD78 = E725A55D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD7C = 8C2C3FFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD80 = 48CC8041
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD84 = 011D78A8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD88 = A04280B1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD8C = 7088054A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD90 = 4B9E90CE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD94 = 8FD6AE68
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD98 = 00D15866
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD9C = 98EF9BA2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA0 = 900CC23A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA4 = F0031398
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA8 = B6F70386
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDAC = 54F0EABE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB0 = 0092FA4B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB4 = EDBD7D2D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB8 = C443A925
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDBC = 67B06D4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC0 = 458C09C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC4 = 25197427
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC8 = 90D3BCCD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDCC = 40F9E977
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD0 = 6AC63974
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD4 = A24AE2F9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD8 = BE3A963D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDDC = 40BFEE46
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE0 = 21B66FDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE4 = EFF383E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE8 = 6EE58286
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDEC = 6B09EFA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF0 = D1C59C44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF4 = E6B1C0F3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF8 = 71D4A1D5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDFC = F6669837
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE00 = 00001300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE04 = 0403A000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE08 = E130166C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE0C = 00008002
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE10 = 024400A2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE14 = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE18 = 3C000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE1C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE20 = 001A013C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE24 = 00200004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE28 = 0624C12E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE2C = 40300800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE30 = 0000000E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE34 = 00030000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE38 = 00783E1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE3C = 5C773298
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE40 = 4158B880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE44 = 01A50D2C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE48 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE4C = 40001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE50 = 00000200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE54 = 4341400C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE58 = 0000210C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE5C = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE60 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE64 = 08C73000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE68 = 00005000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE6C = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE70 = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE74 = 2D333131
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE78 = D7EFF79F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE7C = 77D7C11C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE80 = 39C16F8F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE84 = FAF33C7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE88 = F76C8EDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE8C = 519EFB9B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE90 = 74475DE7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE94 = FBEFAB9B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE98 = FF86FAAF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE9C = F3EB1D12
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA0 = DE67FCFD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA4 = 3AA777EF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA8 = DCFB41A8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEAC = F6F4BC4F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB0 = 75AFD76C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB4 = 9BA53F35
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB8 = 8FAB7FBA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEBC = FB3BFCFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC0 = EA7FEEFE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC4 = F50D71BE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC8 = BF3D3FBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FECC = DFEBE871
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED0 = ED350CE5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED4 = FF2997F7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED8 = F3B59B7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEDC = DF751F57
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE0 = 64FA6757
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE4 = ECDDB58B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE8 = 7FF233AB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEEC = 5047CEBF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF0 = 000000D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEFC = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF00 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF04 = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF08 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF0C = 0000007F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF10 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF14 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF18 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF1C = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF20 = 576BE2EF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF24 = CEFC7B8E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF28 = F72EFFE2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF2C = FF3FF85A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF30 = 751EFF9D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF34 = CACF795D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF38 = DBF8F3ED
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF3C = 1BF1B69B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF40 = 7B7E2D9D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF44 = DB22D609
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF48 = FDAEF1DB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF4C = 9B9EB863
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF50 = 6710F9C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF54 = 27FEF9CE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF58 = 59E304B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF5C = FE6F3C5A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF60 = 7FEABBFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF64 = 0003FF74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF68 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF6C = 00004588
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF70 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF74 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF78 = 0000001C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF7C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF80 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF84 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF88 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF8C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF90 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF94 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF98 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF9C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFAC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB8 = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFBC = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC0 = DB78B82D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC8 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFCC = 00600200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD4 = C00C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFDC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE4 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFEC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF0 = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF4 = C0600000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF8 = C0300000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFFC = C0000000

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B8 = 032E5C5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500120 = 0000000C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200000 = 00804603
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200014 = 00E70000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C02000F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200288 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-C020028C = 01310016
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200290 = 01280006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200294 = 00002830
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300008 = 00002800
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300014 = 0000321B
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300018 = 00000027
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300068 = 40092587
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C050008C = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B4 = 5C5C0800
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000CC = 0000000F
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500140 = 00200006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500144 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500148 = 00058000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05001A0 = 00000003

[ ADL GPU Info ]

Part Number = 113-C8800100-107
BIOS Version = 015.049.000.012
BIOS Date = 2016/02/12 08:42
Memory Type = HBM
GPU Clock = 1100 MHz
Memory Clock = 500 MHz
VDDC = 0 mV
DPM State = 0
GPU Usage = 25 %

[ ADL PStates List ]

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 892 MHz, VID = 1.03100 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.13700 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

[ ATI GPU #2 @ mem FE9C0000 ]

Video Adapter = AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM
GPU Code Name = Fiji XT
PCI Device = 1002-7300 / 1002-0B36

GPU Clock = 1100 MHz
Memory Clock = 500 MHz

GPU Base Clock = 100000 kHz
Memory Base Clock = 100000 kHz

ati-$002F4 = 1000B300
ati-$02004 = 00738210
ati-$02408 = 000F007F
ati-$025B8 = 00000000
ati-$02760 = 00007059
ati-$02BA0 = 00000000
ati-$02BA4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB0 = 00000000
ati-$02BB4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB8 = 00000000
ati-$02BBC = 00000000
ati-$02BC0 = 00000000
ati-$02BC4 = 00000000
ati-$02BCC = 00000000
ati-$02BD0 = 00000000
ati-$05428 = 00001000
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 90000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$098F0 = 00000000
ati-$098F4 = 00000000
ati-$098F8 = 00000000
ati-$098FC = 00000000
ati-$09B7C = 00000000
ati-$30800 = E0030100

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F000 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F004 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F008 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F00C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F010 = 0000E083 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F018 = 0B080404
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F01C = 070D021E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F020 = 00060300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F024 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F028 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F02C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F030 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F034 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F038 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F03C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F040 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F044 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F048 = 0E0E0808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F04C = 0D160535
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F050 = 000D0E00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F054 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F058 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F05C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F060 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F064 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F068 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F06C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F070 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F078 = 14140B0B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F07C = 121F074B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F080 = 01140900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F084 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F088 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F08C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F090 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F094 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F098 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F09C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A8 = 18180E0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0AC = 1726095D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B0 = 03190F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D8 = 1A1A0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0DC = 18280A63
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E0 = 031B0500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F100 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F104 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F108 = 1B1B0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F10C = 192A0A67
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F110 = 031C0A00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F114 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F118 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F11C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F120 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F124 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F128 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F12C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F130 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F134 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F138 = 1C1C1010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F13C = 1A2B0B6A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F140 = 041D0F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F144 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F148 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F14C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F150 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F154 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F158 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F15C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F160 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F164 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F168 = 1E1E1111
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F16C = 1C2F0C73
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F170 = 04000900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F174 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F178 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F17C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F180 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F184 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F188 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F18C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F190 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F194 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F198 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F19C = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A0 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A4 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A8 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1AC = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B0 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B4 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B8 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C0 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C4 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C8 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1CC = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D0 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D4 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D8 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1DC = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E4 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E8 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1EC = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F0 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F4 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F8 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1FC = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F200 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F204 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F208 = 05050001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F20C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F210 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F214 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F218 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F21C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F220 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F224 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F228 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F22C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F230 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F234 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F238 = 68616050
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F23C = 473D3730
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F240 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F244 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F248 = 6864615F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F24C = 57504A43
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F250 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F254 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F258 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F25C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F260 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F264 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F268 = 08010201
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F26C = 08080808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F270 = 11010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F274 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F278 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F27C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F280 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F284 = 47D00E10 [SCLK DPM0 / MinVddc = 0,90000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F288 = 00007530 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkFreq = 300 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F28C = 0003002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F290 = 10042000 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F294 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F298 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F29C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A8 = 16000001 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkDid = 22]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2AC = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B0 = 47D00E74 [SCLK DPM1 / MinVddc = 0,92500 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B4 = 0000C800 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkFreq = 512 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B8 = 0104002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2BC = 10047AE0 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C0 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C8 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D4 = 0E000001 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkDid = 14]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D8 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2DC = 47D00EA4 [SCLK DPM2 / MinVddc = 0,93700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E0 = 00011AD0 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkFreq = 724 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E4 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E8 = 10056E10 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2EC = 00004287 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F300 = 0C000001 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F304 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F308 = 47D01098 [SCLK DPM3 / MinVddc = 1,06200 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F30C = 00015C70 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkFreq = 892 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F310 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F314 = 1006B0A0 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F318 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F31C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F320 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F324 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F328 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F32C = 0C000001 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F330 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F334 = 47D01178 [SCLK DPM4 / MinVddc = 1,11800 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F338 = 000170C0 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkFreq = 944 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F33C = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F340 = 1004B850 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F344 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F348 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F34C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F350 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F354 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F358 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F35C = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F360 = 47D01240 [SCLK DPM5 / MinVddc = 1,16800 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F364 = 00018060 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkFreq = 984 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F368 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F36C = 1004EB80 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F370 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F374 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F378 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F37C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F380 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F384 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F388 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F38C = 47D01308 [SCLK DPM6 / MinVddc = 1,21800 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F390 = 00018DA8 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkFreq = 1018 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F394 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F398 = 10051700 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F39C = 00004287 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B0 = 08000001 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B4 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B8 = 47D01388 [SCLK DPM7 / MinVddc = 1,25000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3BC = 0001ADB0 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkFreq = 1100 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C0 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C4 = 10058000 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C8 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3CC = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3DC = 08010101 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E0 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E4 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E8 = 14500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3EC = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F4 = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F8 = 000A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3FC = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F400 = 00001450
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F404 = 0000C350 [MCLK DPM0 / MclkFreq = 500 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F408 = 01080101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F40C = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F410 = 000A010C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F414 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F418 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F41C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM1 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F420 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F424 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F428 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F42C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F430 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F434 = 00000000 [MCLK DPM2 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F438 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F43C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F440 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F444 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F448 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F44C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM3 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F450 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F454 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F458 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F45C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F460 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F464 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F468 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F46C = 01060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F470 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F474 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F478 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F47C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F480 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F484 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F488 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F48C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F490 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F494 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F498 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F49C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E0 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E4 = 00007530
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E8 = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4EC = 00200005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F0 = 00000004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F4 = 00042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F8 = 00004287
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F500 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F504 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F508 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F50C = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F510 = 0000A604
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F514 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F518 = 161D0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F51C = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F520 = 0000B98C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F524 = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F528 = 141A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F52C = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F530 = 0000CD14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F534 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F538 = 12170000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F53C = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F540 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F544 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F548 = 11150000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F54C = 00012EBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F550 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F554 = 46641178
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F558 = 10140000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F55C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F560 = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F564 = 46C81240
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F568 = 0F130000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F56C = 00016954
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F570 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F574 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F578 = 0D100000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F57C = 000186A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F580 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F584 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F588 = 0C0F0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F58C = 0000AFC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F590 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F594 = 1B000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F598 = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F59C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A0 = 18000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A4 = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A8 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5AC = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B0 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B4 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B8 = 15000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5BC = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C0 = 46641178
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C4 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C8 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5CC = 46C81240
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D0 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D4 = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D8 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5DC = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E0 = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E4 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E8 = 11000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5EC = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F0 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F4 = 13000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F8 = 00011170
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5FC = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F600 = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F604 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F608 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F60C = 10000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F610 = 00013880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F614 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F618 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F61C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F620 = 46641178
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F624 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F628 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F62C = 46C81240
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F630 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F634 = 00015F90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F638 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F63C = 0E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F640 = 00017318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F644 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F648 = 0D000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F64C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F650 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F654 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F658 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F65C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F660 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F664 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F668 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F66C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F670 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F674 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F678 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F67C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F680 = 46641178
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F684 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F688 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F68C = 46C81240
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F690 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F694 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F698 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F69C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A0 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A4 = 476C1388
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A8 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B4 = 00320801
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6BC = 00004000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F700 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F704 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F708 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F70C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F710 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F714 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F718 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F71C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F720 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F724 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F728 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F72C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F730 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F734 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F738 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F73C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F740 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F744 = 00010101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F748 = 01014B00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F74C = 4A000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F750 = 14500101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F754 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F758 = 00010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F75C = 00057F11
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F760 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F764 = 87008700
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F768 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F76C = 4B005F00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F770 = 43003C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F778 = 96001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F77C = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F780 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F784 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F788 = 90926041
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F78C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F790 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F794 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F798 = 4D4C2928
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F79C = 4D4C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A8 = 2D004B08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7AC = 0FA00FA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F8 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7FC = 003C0055
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F800 = 001B001B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F804 = 00440001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F808 = 00030001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F80C = 00050000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F810 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F814 = 0002625A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F818 = 00872000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F81C = 000009C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F820 = 000003E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F824 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F828 = 00000064
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F82C = 000000C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F830 = 000000FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F834 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F838 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F83C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F840 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F844 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F848 = 00001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F84C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F850 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F854 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F864 = 80010003 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F868 = 00FF0000 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F86C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F870 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F874 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F878 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F87C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F880 = 000001C5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F884 = C7C18EF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F888 = 000005FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F88C = E0000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F890 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F894 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F898 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F89C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8AC = 010F0300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B0 = 9600FD19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B4 = 05000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8CC = 12E40000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F900 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F904 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F908 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F90C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F910 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F914 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F918 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F91C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F920 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F924 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F928 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F92C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F930 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F934 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F938 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F93C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F940 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F944 = 3E27DFD3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F948 = 5D6098A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F94C = 8BB3FAFB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F950 = 66E11312
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F954 = B817ACFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F958 = 00F9FAD9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F95C = 384DB858
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F960 = 24F93EAD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F964 = E421BFFD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F968 = 2B927C01
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F96C = BF36539E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F970 = 91500E97
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F974 = D75C3334
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F978 = 11D1283A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F97C = 4EABFA74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F980 = 2043E412
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F984 = 47BD1D1B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F988 = D6579102
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F98C = D16CED01
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F990 = 3D403C22
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F994 = 860B079D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F998 = 0C4D7C10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F99C = C11DB9D6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A0 = A2A10C89
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A4 = 2FA7FFB7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A8 = 73050805
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9AC = 5EB3DE3E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B0 = 83618B48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B4 = 73579FF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B8 = 7226B05C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9BC = CC7D5FEA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C0 = C3088289
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C4 = C7C0F771
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C8 = 0DEF42BF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9CC = 6F6B93D3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D0 = E0E23217
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D4 = 9B3CFEBF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D8 = 4D1812FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9DC = BE5D0703
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E0 = 36E12F61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E4 = 2A977DC4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E8 = 60200E1A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9EC = 26B38FC7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F0 = 4ADC1222
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F4 = 31FE7D59
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F8 = 99040834
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9FC = D75DBF12
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA00 = 70AC9318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA04 = 7EF63DF3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA08 = 05D50555
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA0C = B6BD7E33
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA10 = 1E1500BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA14 = AFB71ECB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA18 = 32548767
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA1C = D7FDFDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA20 = 050EB016
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA24 = 036CF8B8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA28 = 129A0058
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA2C = 0ED30D49
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA30 = 3A582336
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA34 = 55C1ABA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA38 = 06F2C08C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA3C = 3753BC3A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA40 = F605F04B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA44 = E546CF54
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA48 = 1296EC48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA4C = 8AF8BFBE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA50 = CFBE3830
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA54 = F9E3BF57
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA58 = 48010460
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA5C = FF97A775
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA60 = 24EBD895
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA64 = ADEC19B6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA68 = 81567891
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA6C = 38D7CF80
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA70 = 50783290
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA74 = AFFE5ED2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA78 = 1C40511A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA7C = 27EDC2E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA80 = C4F0821C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA84 = 99ED3FF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA88 = 11B561F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA8C = 5FFD59CB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA90 = 4FEC0020
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA94 = 75C5B62F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA98 = 43D49ACB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA9C = EEF499C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA0 = 4B428CF0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA4 = 762B876F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA8 = 871C86FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAAC = BCBE3CF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB0 = 18040417
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB4 = BF6417EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB8 = 27AA6081
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FABC = EDF9F43B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC0 = A57E1124
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC4 = 2AB29EE1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC8 = 41AAE461
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FACC = 5B69E563
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD0 = A94D41D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD4 = 703E8258
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD8 = 442644C2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FADC = B2DB1BA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE0 = 88E0982D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE4 = B6A562EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE8 = FE03FF1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAEC = EE9DCD2F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF0 = 80188498
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF4 = 08AE0DEB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF8 = 0328260B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAFC = 55332A9D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB00 = 82180280
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB04 = 2E50BD65
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB08 = E760039F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB0C = 6BD6F1CE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB10 = 44A149BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB14 = DF5354C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB18 = 1539C708
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB1C = 793DA579
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB20 = A8DA8132
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB24 = 7B556689
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB28 = 254666D4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB2C = 8DDE1EC0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB30 = 0AC02886
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB34 = A92233AF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB38 = D5B044D3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB3C = B3224E40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB40 = 90088046
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB44 = 70BF5634
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB48 = 74208B28
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB4C = 60A684E6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB50 = A39C6412
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB54 = BCC26867
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB58 = 195C64D7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB5C = 55BB7966
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB60 = A82A400B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB64 = 9BF5BAED
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB68 = 5859F620
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB6C = 2E4D53A9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB70 = 080316B2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB74 = 7FECBB56
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB78 = 438ACC4C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB7C = F7E6EDB8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB80 = AFA24520
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB84 = FED6F6FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB88 = 128803F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB8C = FFA80ABB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB90 = 4F8A3AAC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB94 = FCFFFE5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB98 = F6439466
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB9C = BF155B7D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA0 = 8CB3C391
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA4 = A86105AF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA8 = 756C02C3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBAC = 5480A66A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB0 = B852AB1D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB4 = 169567D9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB8 = 072588E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBBC = 30E67F53
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC0 = A8BC5B50
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC4 = FCFBD3B7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC8 = E21EC8E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBCC = 04DFBCC3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD0 = C67F65C0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD4 = 5A3E7A7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD8 = 20442605
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBDC = AC4E2FCD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE0 = BE538A46
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE4 = 6AFB79DE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE8 = 8328A24B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBEC = 1B725F8D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF0 = 211B21D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF4 = 67F879C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF8 = C5064907
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBFC = FCEF1F5A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC00 = 4CA17CC0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC04 = 83E12FF3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC08 = A8218944
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC0C = F891DB6C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC10 = 1A91A0D5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC14 = E7AC5DFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC18 = 05181419
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC1C = A57F5FD4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC20 = 1CD6DF1C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC24 = EADEE6FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC28 = E2274794
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC2C = FFCD6EDE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC30 = E561F184
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC34 = 254EBFFC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC38 = A9C2D703
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC3C = 47C8D50F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC40 = 82A86DA8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC44 = 367C4A97
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC48 = 82AEB606
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC4C = FB057D37
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC50 = 33817479
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC54 = D7C13F7D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC58 = 9DA013D6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC5C = DF8FA5FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC60 = 60280AC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC64 = 057C7AEA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC68 = C1E00E0C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC6C = DEF70FCE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC70 = DD44390E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC74 = 6AE6BD65
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC78 = 907C5602
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC7C = 755D47FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC80 = E9C489FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC84 = C4DBB7E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC88 = FCA8F09E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC8C = EEC2371B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC90 = 76D98CC3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC94 = 7DDEEADE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC98 = 4288DAA6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC9C = 2FCBDF3A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA0 = 2C1E6039
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA4 = B65E754D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA8 = BBA9967D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCAC = 59315F3B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB0 = 06682D01
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB4 = B6951A47
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB8 = 77A22E71
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCBC = 4E33A69E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC0 = 325555C3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC4 = B159DE02
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC8 = 1DB1084F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCCC = CEF12FAB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD0 = 1C610C99
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD4 = 2D221DB4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD8 = 0820F246
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCDC = AF4CD7DF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE0 = 2C5E58C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE4 = BAF7B0F2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE8 = F463019A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCEC = DB4839BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF0 = 21EB0218
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF4 = D2A374F0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF8 = 766C7751
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCFC = FEEE6E27
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD00 = 018E0A98
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD04 = 6456D9FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD08 = AC315067
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD0C = ED8B1EF5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD10 = 5F87042A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD14 = CCD6DF7B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD18 = AE5E5B25
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD1C = CBC5E037
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD20 = 108C883A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD24 = 192DDEAB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD28 = 552413B3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD2C = E78EC833
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD30 = 2659D3E0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD34 = 7901FB1A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD38 = 019E32E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD3C = 631336CB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD40 = 25172C2B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD44 = 6D8F7966
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD48 = 502C4000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD4C = 3402997B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD50 = A60F7821
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD54 = E95A776B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD58 = 665CFA14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD5C = E235C956
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD60 = A640B1EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD64 = 7759B17C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD68 = CB01A8EC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD6C = 7E97F76E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD70 = 7E5113B5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD74 = FE26D089
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD78 = 6A04D517
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD7C = 9EAC0ECF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD80 = A458B232
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD84 = 36CEF1EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD88 = 78221088
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD8C = DF42C304
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD90 = 4DE133F0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD94 = 37635894
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD98 = 90400FA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD9C = 7DCD421C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA0 = 06CC0850
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA4 = E197537B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA8 = 6C2A4991
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDAC = 7C7B8F7B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB0 = 16627212
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB4 = A7DAFA37
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB8 = C8C8C98A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDBC = CC455E5D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC0 = 60569915
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC4 = BEA55FAA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC8 = 023DD3D2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDCC = FF3F6EC4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD0 = A7D8091C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD4 = 955FE2D2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD8 = 4A2B31BA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDDC = 791F76E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE0 = 095367F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE4 = 941743B4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE8 = A23887A5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDEC = 57F2C57F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF0 = 42D8F05C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF4 = 1CBE5777
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF8 = C1722A0D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDFC = 1847FAF4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE00 = 00001300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE04 = 0403A000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE08 = E130166C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE0C = 00008002
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE10 = 024400A2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE14 = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE18 = 3C000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE1C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE20 = 001A013C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE24 = 00200004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE28 = 0624C12E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE2C = 40300800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE30 = 0000000E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE34 = 00030000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE38 = 00783E1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE3C = 5C773298
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE40 = 4158B880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE44 = 01A50D2C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE48 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE4C = 40001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE50 = 00000200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE54 = 4341400C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE58 = 0000210C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE5C = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE60 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE64 = 08C73000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE68 = 00005000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE6C = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE70 = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE74 = 2D333131
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE78 = 624394FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE7C = 4DC898BF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE80 = E06A66AB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE84 = BB1AA511
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE88 = 31E8813F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE8C = 8BAB216E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE90 = 6570BD1B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE94 = EA9AC987
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE98 = E130A259
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE9C = CAA297CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA0 = 4BED35B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA4 = 6C2CE1FB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA8 = F6A3458A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEAC = 0FF7B63C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB0 = 0376348A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB4 = DD137DCA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB8 = FB9A5CBB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEBC = 4753CB34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC0 = 23F6D85F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC4 = F199D064
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC8 = 55011569
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FECC = A199BDCA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED0 = A12C42E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED4 = 4BAD4450
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED8 = 3068AE03
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEDC = B6BB9CE1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE0 = BA12ECB0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE4 = 5AFB7C9E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE8 = E5149529
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEEC = 2DC58A28
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF0 = 000000D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEFC = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF00 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF04 = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF08 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF0C = 0000007F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF10 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF14 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF18 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF1C = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF20 = FC31A0E4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF24 = 0D403A2A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF28 = 3415D7FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF2C = 8F2D3C2F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF30 = 12E62080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF34 = EB6F3E51
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF38 = C3599DB5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF3C = 1F6795C6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF40 = 114C2737
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF44 = 6EE1B93E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF48 = 3CC618E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF4C = 01886FCA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF50 = 05133CC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF54 = 961D3CD8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF58 = 5A65BDDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF5C = 8A751437
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF60 = B0282551
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF64 = 0003FF74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF68 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF6C = 00004688
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF70 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF74 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF78 = 0000001C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF7C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF80 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF84 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF88 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF8C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF90 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF94 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF98 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF9C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFAC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB8 = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFBC = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC0 = 642763D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC8 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFCC = 00600200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD4 = C00C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFDC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE4 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFEC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF0 = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF4 = C0600000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF8 = C0300000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFFC = C0000000

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B8 = 032E5C5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500120 = 0000000C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200000 = 00804603
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200014 = 00E70000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C02000F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200288 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-C020028C = 01310015
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200290 = 01280004
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200294 = 00002830
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300008 = 00002800
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300014 = 0000321B
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300018 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300068 = 40092587
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C050008C = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B4 = 5C5C0800
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000CC = 0000000F
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500140 = 00200006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500144 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500148 = 00058000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05001A0 = 00000003

[ ADL GPU Info ]

Part Number = 113-C8800100-107
BIOS Version = 015.049.000.012
BIOS Date = 2016/02/12 08:42
Memory Type = HBM
GPU Clock = 1100 MHz
Memory Clock = 500 MHz
VDDC = 0 mV
DPM State = 0
GPU Usage = 0 %

[ ADL PStates List ]

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

[ ATIDriver Calls ]

ATIDriver Performance Switching: Not Supported

ATIDriver MultiVPU: Not Supported



And here is an I2C dump.


Spoiler: I2C



[ AIDA64 Extreme v5.70.3800 ]

[ Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 10.0.10586.164 (64-bit) ]

[ Video Adapters ]

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM [1002-7300 / 1002-0B36]
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4GB HBM [1002-7300 / 1002-0B36]

[ Video Driver ]

aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25

Total : 5.0 sec



lemme know if crossfire and overclocking screws with these readings at all.

Since I still have the OG BIOS on the other BIOS on my cards I will quickly flick the BIOS switch and get you the other readings.


----------



## Alastair

Here are my dumps from the stock Sapphire BIOS that ships with the card (015.049.000.003.000000) Although I had to flash back to this BIOS because I can't find a way to reach the BIOS switch with my EKWB blocks on. Which is a bit of a pain. I do not know if this will skew the results at all.


Spoiler: Register dump



[ AIDA64 Extreme v5.70.3800 ]

[ Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 10.0.10586.164 (64-bit) ]

[ Video Adapters ]

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury [1002-7300 / 174B-E329]
Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury [1002-7300 / 174B-E329]

[ Video Driver ]

aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25

[ ATI GPU #1 @ mem FEA00000 ]

Video Adapter = Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury
GPU Code Name = Fiji Pro
PCI Device = 1002-7300 / 174B-E329

GPU Clock = 300 MHz
Memory Clock = 0 MHz

GPU Base Clock = 100000 kHz
Memory Base Clock = 100000 kHz

ati-$002F4 = 1000B300
ati-$02004 = 00738210
ati-$02408 = 000F007F
ati-$025B8 = 00000000
ati-$02760 = 00007059
ati-$02BA0 = 00000000
ati-$02BA4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB0 = 00000000
ati-$02BB4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB8 = 00000000
ati-$02BBC = 00000000
ati-$02BC0 = 00000000
ati-$02BC4 = 00000000
ati-$02BCC = 00000000
ati-$02BD0 = 00000000
ati-$05428 = 00001000
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 40010000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$098F0 = 00000000
ati-$098F4 = 00000000
ati-$098F8 = 00000000
ati-$098FC = 00000000
ati-$09B7C = 00000000
ati-$30800 = E0030100

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F000 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F004 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F008 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F00C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F010 = 0000E083 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F018 = 08080404
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F01C = 070D021E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F020 = 00060300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F024 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F028 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F02C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F030 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F034 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F038 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F03C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F040 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F044 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F048 = 0E0E0808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F04C = 0D160534
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F050 = 000D0D00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F054 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F058 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F05C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F060 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F064 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F068 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F06C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F070 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F078 = 14140B0B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F07C = 121F074B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F080 = 01130800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F084 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F088 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F08C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F090 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F094 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F098 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F09C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A8 = 18180D0D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0AC = 1625095B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B0 = 02180C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D8 = 19190E0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0DC = 1727095F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E0 = 031A0100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F100 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F104 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F108 = 1A1A0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F10C = 18280A63
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F110 = 031B0500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F114 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F118 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F11C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F120 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F124 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F128 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F12C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F130 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F134 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F138 = 1B1B0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F13C = 19290A66
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F140 = 031C0900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F144 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F148 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F14C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F150 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F154 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F158 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F15C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F160 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F164 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F168 = 1C1C1010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F16C = 1A2B0B69
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F170 = 031C0C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F174 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F178 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F17C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F180 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F184 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F188 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F18C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F190 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F194 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F198 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F19C = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A0 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A4 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A8 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1AC = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B0 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B4 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B8 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C0 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C4 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C8 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1CC = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D0 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D4 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D8 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1DC = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E4 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E8 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1EC = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F0 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F4 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F8 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1FC = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F200 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F204 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F208 = 05050001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F20C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F210 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F214 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F218 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F21C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F220 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F224 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F228 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F22C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F230 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F234 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F238 = 68605F4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F23C = 433C3430
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F240 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F244 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F248 = 6864615F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F24C = 59554F4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F250 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F254 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F258 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F25C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F260 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F264 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F268 = 08010201
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F26C = 08080808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F270 = 11010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F274 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F278 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F27C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F280 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F284 = 47D00E10 [SCLK DPM0 / MinVddc = 0,90000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F288 = 00007530 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkFreq = 300 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F28C = 0003002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F290 = 10042000 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F294 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F298 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F29C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A8 = 16000101 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkDid = 22]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2AC = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B0 = 47D00E74 [SCLK DPM1 / MinVddc = 0,92500 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B4 = 0000C670 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkFreq = 508 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B8 = 0104002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2BC = 100471E0 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C0 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C8 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D4 = 0E000101 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkDid = 14]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D8 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2DC = 47D00EA4 [SCLK DPM2 / MinVddc = 0,93700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E0 = 00011814 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkFreq = 717 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E4 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E8 = 100560A0 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2EC = 00004287 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F300 = 0C000101 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F304 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F308 = 47D0101C [SCLK DPM3 / MinVddc = 1,03100 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F30C = 00015568 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkFreq = 874 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F310 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F314 = 10068E10 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F318 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F31C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F320 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F324 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F328 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F32C = 0C000101 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F330 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F334 = 47D010B0 [SCLK DPM4 / MinVddc = 1,06800 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F338 = 000163DC [SCLK DPM4 / SclkFreq = 911 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F33C = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F340 = 10048E10 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F344 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F348 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F34C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F350 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F354 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F358 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F35C = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F360 = 47D01154 [SCLK DPM5 / MinVddc = 1,10900 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F364 = 000170C0 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkFreq = 944 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F368 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F36C = 1004B850 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F370 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F374 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F378 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F37C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F380 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F384 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F388 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F38C = 47D011DC [SCLK DPM6 / MinVddc = 1,14300 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F390 = 00017C78 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkFreq = 974 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F394 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F398 = 1004DEB0 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F39C = 00004287 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B0 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B4 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B8 = 47D01274 [SCLK DPM7 / MinVddc = 1,18100 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3BC = 000186A0 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkFreq = 1000 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C0 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C4 = 10050000 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C8 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3CC = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3DC = 08010101 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E0 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E4 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E8 = 14500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3EC = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F4 = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F8 = 000A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3FC = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F400 = 00001450
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F404 = 0000C350 [MCLK DPM0 / MclkFreq = 500 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F408 = 01080101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F40C = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F410 = 000A010C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F414 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F418 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F41C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM1 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F420 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F424 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F428 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F42C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F430 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F434 = 00000000 [MCLK DPM2 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F438 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F43C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F440 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F444 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F448 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F44C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM3 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F450 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F454 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F458 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F45C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F460 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F464 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F468 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F46C = 01060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F470 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F474 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F478 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F47C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F480 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F484 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F488 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F48C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F490 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F494 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F498 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F49C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E0 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E4 = 00007530
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E8 = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4EC = 00200005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F0 = 00000004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F4 = 00042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F8 = 00004287
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F500 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F504 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F508 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F50C = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F510 = 0000A604
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F514 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F518 = 161D0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F51C = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F520 = 0000B98C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F524 = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F528 = 141A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F52C = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F530 = 0000CD14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F534 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F538 = 12170000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F53C = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F540 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F544 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F548 = 11150000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F54C = 00012EBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F550 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F554 = 460010B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F558 = 10140000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F55C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F560 = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F564 = 46521154
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F568 = 0F130000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F56C = 00016954
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F570 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F574 = 469611DC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F578 = 0D100000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F57C = 000186A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F580 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F584 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F588 = 0C0F0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F58C = 0000AFC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F590 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F594 = 1B000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F598 = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F59C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A0 = 18000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A4 = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A8 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5AC = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B0 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B4 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B8 = 15000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5BC = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C0 = 460010B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C4 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C8 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5CC = 46521154
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D0 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D4 = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D8 = 469611DC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5DC = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E0 = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E4 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E8 = 11000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5EC = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F0 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F4 = 13000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F8 = 00011170
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5FC = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F600 = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F604 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F608 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F60C = 10000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F610 = 00013880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F614 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F618 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F61C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F620 = 460010B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F624 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F628 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F62C = 46521154
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F630 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F634 = 00015F90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F638 = 469611DC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F63C = 0E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F640 = 00017318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F644 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F648 = 0D000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F64C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F650 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F654 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F658 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F65C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F660 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F664 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F668 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F66C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F670 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F674 = 45B6101C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F678 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F67C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F680 = 460010B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F684 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F688 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F68C = 46521154
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F690 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F694 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F698 = 469611DC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F69C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A0 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A4 = 46E21274
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A8 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B4 = 00320801
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6BC = 00004000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F700 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F704 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F708 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F70C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F710 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F714 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F718 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F71C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F720 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F724 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F728 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F72C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F730 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F734 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F738 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F73C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F740 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F744 = 00010101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F748 = 01015500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F74C = 54000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F750 = 14500101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F754 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F758 = 00010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F75C = 00057F11
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F760 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F764 = 87008700
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F768 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F76C = 55006E00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F770 = 96009600
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F778 = 96001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F77C = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F780 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F784 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F788 = 90926041
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F78C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F790 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F794 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F798 = 4D4C2928
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F79C = 4D4C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A8 = 2D005508
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7AC = 0FA00FA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F8 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7FC = 003C0055
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F800 = 001B001B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F804 = 00440001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F808 = 00030001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F80C = 00050000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F810 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F814 = 0002625A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F818 = 00872000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F81C = 000009C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F820 = 000003E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F824 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F828 = 00000064
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F82C = 00000362
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F830 = 000000FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F834 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F838 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F83C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F840 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F844 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F848 = 00001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F84C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F850 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F854 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F864 = FF010003 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F868 = 00FF0000 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F86C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F870 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F874 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F878 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F87C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F880 = 0000F087
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F884 = 2451BD61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F888 = 000005FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F88C = E0000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F890 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F894 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F898 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F89C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8AC = 010F0300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B0 = 9600FD19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B4 = 05000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8CC = 12E40000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F900 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F904 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F908 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F90C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F910 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F914 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F918 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F91C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F920 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F924 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F928 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F92C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F930 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F934 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F938 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F93C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F940 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F944 = CC8EC57A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F948 = 0F53D7CC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F94C = EE1C95EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F950 = 0FDA4BDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F954 = 0DD09378
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F958 = EBA81FF1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F95C = 75302967
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F960 = B6D2BCF9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F964 = 50BFAAA9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F968 = 1B50E52F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F96C = 193DF19D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F970 = 494E1F66
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F974 = BC4DF30B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F978 = 31474DFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F97C = C5D29EC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F980 = 5B40E0FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F984 = 54509B74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F988 = D8CF2E87
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F98C = B1A194CC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F990 = 0F60D10D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F994 = D5FD9B0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F998 = 1B7A1DE2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F99C = C684A114
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A0 = 459BCD4C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A4 = 2C24D705
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A8 = 4D8F864A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9AC = E38D62EA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B0 = 31A70C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B4 = 65C2F782
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B8 = 678A8434
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9BC = 0D259F44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C0 = D7AF522D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C4 = C855B1CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C8 = 0EE0FD7C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9CC = 32B70437
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D0 = 34F0A327
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D4 = E241A342
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D8 = 75B8091F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9DC = C9880302
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E0 = CFF3EB39
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E4 = 07537619
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E8 = CFA8DDF2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9EC = 5D55657F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F0 = 6D16BB31
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F4 = 95EA9328
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F8 = 6E1990A4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9FC = DCA3E1A6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA00 = E6FA887D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA04 = AA58F098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA08 = EA7C34F5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA0C = 178FDE0A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA10 = A61F1176
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA14 = F67B1930
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA18 = 0452F686
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA1C = 9279C6E6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA20 = 4F8EBBDE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA24 = A7EECF60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA28 = C62F0708
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA2C = 061D01CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA30 = 21EC9F6B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA34 = 4D2B46BD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA38 = D49BB717
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA3C = 24285BAE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA40 = 2D8970A4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA44 = 33AB8090
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA48 = CD292D24
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA4C = 19DAC5C1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA50 = 11F63BCF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA54 = BA451046
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA58 = EC504244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA5C = F476297F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA60 = 0CF24C76
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA64 = 2F65BD75
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA68 = 355F80E3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA6C = 839014CA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA70 = 64F71CEC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA74 = 44222972
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA78 = 5F76E153
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA7C = 13EB3276
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA80 = D71AEF48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA84 = AEC30CBD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA88 = 6C2CFF9E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA8C = 2576B703
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA90 = E7374EE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA94 = 23423546
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA98 = 16EF1A7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA9C = E773AEC4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA0 = 6FECD05E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA4 = BC92F4DB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA8 = 0EEEAF90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAAC = F9565C6A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB0 = E5762210
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB4 = 3F32AF7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB8 = 983E1201
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FABC = 58B3F97B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC0 = D5B28746
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC4 = E290E8CE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC8 = B8D01C8B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FACC = 05C52337
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD0 = 484C3205
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD4 = 7D8D04D2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD8 = 0D3D4230
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FADC = 4D2BA456
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE0 = 11E24EC0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE4 = E295CAB7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE8 = B98A6578
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAEC = D139819F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF0 = 13D40820
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF4 = 542F621C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF8 = B50B7488
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAFC = 83223679
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB00 = 86632442
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB04 = CB2E8A51
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB08 = B3C5AA8E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB0C = 02C5C61B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB10 = 40E0ECD5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB14 = DCEE4854
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB18 = 29EA2D36
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB1C = 6EB1B4BA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB20 = 8E75C2CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB24 = F9CD7424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB28 = 8ACE4365
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB2C = CC48427E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB30 = 032E82CA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB34 = BD0585F2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB38 = AF429742
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB3C = 41A2C5AD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB40 = 88875217
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB44 = 39068011
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB48 = B2CA3C3D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB4C = 1888ADBD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB50 = BAEC89A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB54 = BC51CD1C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB58 = DB817615
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB5C = B7B2DB80
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB60 = 8CDDCD27
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB64 = FE1BA8BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB68 = E8DE8547
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB6C = 659CD0ED
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB70 = B58EF7BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB74 = 627169A3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB78 = C985D118
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB7C = D4F403F0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB80 = 04B1D70A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB84 = 3CFE44A7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB88 = 77694D92
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB8C = 90D719A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB90 = E1B663D9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB94 = 8FC63EC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB98 = 819E9204
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB9C = 8AAF60C2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA0 = 96AD953D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA4 = A2358761
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA8 = 2C3B58C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBAC = C70E3A19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB0 = 07D19B33
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB4 = 4E704D6F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB8 = 8128081E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBBC = 01F98493
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC0 = B33E09FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC4 = D4E5D9BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC8 = 66C458E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBCC = 752CD69A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD0 = 2DFA1BCC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD4 = 3187F277
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD8 = 306EFA8A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBDC = 953DEE7A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE0 = 52D35ABB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE4 = BCE7B7B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE8 = AE4D44C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBEC = 6FCDE7EA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF0 = C8DACFBB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF4 = 7BECB95A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF8 = E825F637
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBFC = D945BF93
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC00 = 6E44A4BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC04 = 33619AE5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC08 = C3C40E9C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC0C = 6577CCED
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC10 = 32F0B3FB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC14 = CA8B6C35
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC18 = E01E9C62
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC1C = 8072F16C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC20 = 725DF06C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC24 = F88E6F43
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC28 = BD4C3C9C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC2C = 0B5B5AB4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC30 = 4512B6BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC34 = 4577BCC7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC38 = CEAA92AF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC3C = 4B2FABCD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC40 = C8222EB2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC44 = 5923675B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC48 = 9023B50A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC4C = EECB4850
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC50 = 5069962B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC54 = 244158C3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC58 = 60391416
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC5C = 7EE1CA70
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC60 = 643D124A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC64 = B69ADE03
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC68 = 4142088E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC6C = 32B9BD19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC70 = 8A184EA3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC74 = F9364144
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC78 = 52C0AFE0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC7C = CC9FB423
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC80 = 651B1289
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC84 = 86FFF5F5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC88 = D744419C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC8C = 99A0C95F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC90 = ED5C0E0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC94 = DBA32D7A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC98 = 44ED0D40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC9C = FC044D41
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA0 = 05B2EDBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA4 = 303FA5EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA8 = 5B6A055A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCAC = 54E3A57F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB0 = 180A9CC6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB4 = 5429962D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB8 = CD58F22D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCBC = F676BD65
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC0 = BC518438
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC4 = 1C1332B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC8 = 238DA741
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCCC = 23C5219E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD0 = 024599C2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD4 = 2461A408
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD8 = B4929844
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCDC = D97D8512
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE0 = 0A62448A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE4 = 4BE67871
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE8 = FA423223
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCEC = 72376D48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF0 = CCB8F808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF4 = 5280124B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF8 = 52C255B7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCFC = 11AA8A48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD00 = 6C769839
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD04 = 4406CD34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD08 = 20A14AFA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD0C = DB257F9A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD10 = 7DA20311
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD14 = 7D9D3728
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD18 = 90B48962
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD1C = 870BB57A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD20 = CAEE3430
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD24 = E469A1E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD28 = E6853355
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD2C = 71C9F3B8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD30 = A2E7931C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD34 = 2D34A02E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD38 = 505FF95B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD3C = 8059E6B3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD40 = 303DEF74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD44 = CB98ABB5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD48 = 30275EC7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD4C = CE07BF88
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD50 = 24DE4FD6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD54 = D9F92D71
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD58 = A509BE61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD5C = 6AF2148B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD60 = 54210739
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD64 = 4C5D36D1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD68 = 3B943B9F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD6C = C73745E6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD70 = 4E5102A3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD74 = 53F42313
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD78 = E775BF59
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD7C = 4C2C7FFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD80 = 48CD8059
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD84 = 013D6828
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD88 = B00280B1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD8C = 30080550
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD90 = 4BBEC046
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD94 = 8F56AE68
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD98 = 0091586E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD9C = B0EF9BA3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA0 = 940CC012
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA4 = B403D398
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA8 = B6F70385
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDAC = 54F4EABC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB0 = 8092BA8A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB4 = EDBD7D2D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB8 = C443A921
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDBC = 67B06D4B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC0 = 818C09C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC4 = 25997CA7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC8 = B0D5BC8C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDCC = 50F9EDF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD0 = 6AC6B974
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD4 = B24A62F9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD8 = 3F3A963D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDDC = 440FAF46
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE0 = 21B2AFDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE4 = EFF3A5B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE8 = 2CA18206
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDEC = 2B09EF64
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF0 = 53C51C44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF4 = E6B1C1F3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF8 = 71D4A1B5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDFC = F6669827
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE00 = 00001300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE04 = 0403A000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE08 = E131C652
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE0C = 00008002
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE10 = 0245D2E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE14 = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE18 = 3C000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE1C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE20 = 001A013C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE24 = 00200004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE28 = 0624C12E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE2C = 40300800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE30 = 0000000E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE34 = 00030000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE38 = 00783E1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE3C = 5C773298
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE40 = 4158B880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE44 = 01A50D2C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE48 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE4C = 40001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE50 = 00000200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE54 = 4341400C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE58 = 0000210C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE5C = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE60 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE64 = 0BC73000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE68 = 00005000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE6C = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE70 = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE74 = 2D333131
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE78 = EEBACF9A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE7C = 57FAE1B8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE80 = 39006F44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE84 = FBAF2687
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE88 = 6FD58ED7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE8C = 51962FDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE90 = 0474D640
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE94 = 78A82C16
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE98 = CFCCABAA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE9C = F743A09E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA0 = E6E737E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA4 = 38C757AB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA8 = F56BB088
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEAC = DECEEC67
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB0 = 507A53D3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB4 = 6A1DB090
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB8 = AE5DD9BC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEBC = 2F303FBF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC0 = 7CB3BC20
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC4 = C5A57015
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC8 = C3E3D779
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FECC = AD020C33
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED0 = 8E450837
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED4 = CBA2A717
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED8 = 96D50A17
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEDC = 203149E3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE0 = D488FDF6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE4 = AD44A9D1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE8 = 7EE20C0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEEC = 50235329
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF0 = 000000D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF8 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEFC = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF00 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF04 = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF08 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF0C = 0000007F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF10 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF14 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF18 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF1C = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF20 = 5317EEE3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF24 = DEF8B1AA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF28 = FF2EB3E0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF2C = EBDBC111
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF30 = 75082698
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF34 = CACF375C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF38 = DBAAD26F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF3C = 0BF1269F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF40 = 3B7E289F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF44 = DB403509
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF48 = BDBED1DB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF4C = 9B1E3867
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF50 = 6790F96F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF54 = 37FFF9CC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF58 = 55FB04B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF5C = FE47055A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF60 = FDECBBFB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF64 = 0003FF74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF68 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF6C = 00004874
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF70 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF74 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF78 = 0000001C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF7C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF80 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF84 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF88 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF8C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF90 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF94 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF98 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF9C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFAC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB8 = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFBC = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC0 = 5E78B405
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC8 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFCC = 00600200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD4 = C00C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFDC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE4 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFEC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF0 = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF4 = C0600000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF8 = C0300000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFFC = C0000000

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B8 = 032E5C5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500120 = 0000000C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200000 = 00804603
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C02000F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200288 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-C020028C = 01680006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200290 = 0128000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200294 = 00002868
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300008 = 00003400
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300014 = 00002E17
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300018 = 00000025
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300068 = 40092587
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C050008C = 00000016
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B4 = 5C5C1600
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000CC = 0000000F
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500140 = 00200006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500144 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500148 = 00042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05001A0 = 00000003

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.03100 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.10900 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V

[ ATI GPU #2 @ mem FE9C0000 ]

Video Adapter = Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury
GPU Code Name = Fiji Pro
PCI Device = 1002-7300 / 174B-E329

GPU Clock = 300 MHz
Memory Clock = 0 MHz

GPU Base Clock = 100000 kHz
Memory Base Clock = 100000 kHz

ati-$002F4 = 1000B300
ati-$02004 = 00738210
ati-$02408 = 000F007F
ati-$025B8 = 00000000
ati-$02760 = 00007059
ati-$02BA0 = 00000000
ati-$02BA4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB0 = 00000000
ati-$02BB4 = 00000000
ati-$02BB8 = 00000000
ati-$02BBC = 00000000
ati-$02BC0 = 00000000
ati-$02BC4 = 00000000
ati-$02BCC = 00000000
ati-$02BD0 = 00000000
ati-$05428 = 00001000
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE0 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE1 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 00030000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE2 SH1]
ati-$089BC = 90000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH0]
ati-$089BC = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$089C0 = 00000000 [SE3 SH1]
ati-$098F0 = 00000000
ati-$098F4 = 00000000
ati-$098F8 = 00000000
ati-$098FC = 00000000
ati-$09B7C = 00000000
ati-$30800 = E0030100

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F000 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F004 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F008 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F00C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F010 = 0000E083 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F018 = 0B080404
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F01C = 070D021E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F020 = 00060300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F024 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F028 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F02C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F030 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F034 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F038 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F03C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F040 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F044 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F048 = 0E0E0808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F04C = 0D160534
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F050 = 000D0D00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F054 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F058 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F05C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F060 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F064 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F068 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F06C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F070 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F078 = 14140B0B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F07C = 121F074B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F080 = 01130800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F084 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F088 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F08C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F090 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F094 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F098 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F09C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0A8 = 18180D0D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0AC = 1625095B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B0 = 02180C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0D8 = 19190E0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0DC = 1727095F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E0 = 031A0100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F0FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F100 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F104 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F108 = 1A1A0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F10C = 18280A63
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F110 = 031B0500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F114 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F118 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F11C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F120 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F124 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F128 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F12C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F130 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F134 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F138 = 1B1B0F0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F13C = 19290A66
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F140 = 031C0900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F144 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F148 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F14C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F150 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F154 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F158 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F15C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F160 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F164 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F168 = 1C1C1010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F16C = 1A2B0B69
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F170 = 031C0C00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F174 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F178 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F17C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F180 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F184 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F188 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F18C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F190 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F194 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F198 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F19C = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A0 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A4 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1A8 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1AC = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B0 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B4 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1B8 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C0 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C4 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1C8 = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1CC = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D0 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D4 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1D8 = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1DC = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E4 = 000003FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1E8 = FFFFFC00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1EC = 00000003
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F0 = 0000000A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F4 = 00000400
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1F8 = 00000007
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F1FC = 000000FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F200 = 00000008
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F204 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F208 = 05050001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F20C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F210 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F214 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F218 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F21C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F220 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F224 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F228 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F22C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F230 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F234 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F238 = 68605F4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F23C = 433C3430
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F240 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F244 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F248 = 6864615F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F24C = 59554F4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F250 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F254 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F258 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F25C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F260 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F264 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F268 = 08010201
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F26C = 08080808
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F270 = 11010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F274 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F278 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F27C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F280 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F284 = 47D00E10 [SCLK DPM0 / MinVddc = 0,90000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F288 = 00007530 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkFreq = 300 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F28C = 0003002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F290 = 10042000 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F294 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM0 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F298 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F29C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM0 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2A8 = 16000101 [SCLK DPM0 / SclkDid = 22]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2AC = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B0 = 47D00E74 [SCLK DPM1 / MinVddc = 0,92500 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B4 = 0000C670 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkFreq = 508 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2B8 = 0104002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2BC = 100471E0 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C0 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM1 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2C8 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM1 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D4 = 0E000101 [SCLK DPM1 / SclkDid = 14]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2D8 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2DC = 47D00EA4 [SCLK DPM2 / MinVddc = 0,93700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E0 = 00011814 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkFreq = 717 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E4 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2E8 = 100560A0 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2EC = 00004287 [SCLK DPM2 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM2 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F2FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F300 = 0C000101 [SCLK DPM2 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F304 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F308 = 47D01098 [SCLK DPM3 / MinVddc = 1,06200 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F30C = 00015568 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkFreq = 874 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F310 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F314 = 10068E10 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F318 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM3 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F31C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F320 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM3 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F324 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F328 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F32C = 0C000101 [SCLK DPM3 / SclkDid = 12]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F330 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F334 = 47D01130 [SCLK DPM4 / MinVddc = 1,10000 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F338 = 000163DC [SCLK DPM4 / SclkFreq = 911 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F33C = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F340 = 10048E10 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F344 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM4 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F348 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F34C = 00000000 [SCLK DPM4 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F350 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F354 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F358 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM4 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F35C = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F360 = 47D011C4 [SCLK DPM5 / MinVddc = 1,13700 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F364 = 000170C0 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkFreq = 944 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F368 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F36C = 1004B850 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F370 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM5 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F374 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F378 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM5 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F37C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F380 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F384 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM5 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F388 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F38C = 47D0125C [SCLK DPM6 / MinVddc = 1,17500 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F390 = 00017C78 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkFreq = 974 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F394 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F398 = 1004DEB0 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F39C = 00004287 [SCLK DPM6 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A4 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM6 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B0 = 08000101 [SCLK DPM6 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B4 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3B8 = 47D01308 [SCLK DPM7 / MinVddc = 1,21800 V]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3BC = 000186A0 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkFreq = 1000 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C0 = 0100002D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C4 = 10050000 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl3]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3C8 = 00004287 [SCLK DPM7 / CgSpllFuncCntl4]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3CC = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D0 = 00000000 [SCLK DPM7 / SpllSpreadSpectrum2]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3DC = 08010101 [SCLK DPM7 / SclkDid = 8]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E0 = 0A000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E4 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3E8 = 14500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3EC = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F4 = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3F8 = 000A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F3FC = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F400 = 00001450
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F404 = 0000C350 [MCLK DPM0 / MclkFreq = 500 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F408 = 01080101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F40C = 00640000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F410 = 000A010C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F414 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F418 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F41C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM1 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F420 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F424 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F428 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F42C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F430 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F434 = 00000000 [MCLK DPM2 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F438 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F43C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F440 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F444 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F448 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F44C = 00000000 [MCLK DPM3 / MclkFreq = 0 MHz]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F450 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F454 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F458 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F45C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F460 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F464 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F468 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F46C = 01060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F470 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F474 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F478 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F47C = 00060110
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F480 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F484 = 0000001E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F488 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F48C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F490 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F494 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F498 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F49C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E0 = 47D00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E4 = 00007530
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4E8 = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4EC = 00200005
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F0 = 00000004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F4 = 10042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4F8 = 00004287
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F4FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F500 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F504 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F508 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F50C = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F510 = 0000A604
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F514 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F518 = 161D0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F51C = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F520 = 0000B98C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F524 = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F528 = 141A0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F52C = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F530 = 0000CD14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F534 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F538 = 12170000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F53C = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F540 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F544 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F548 = 11150000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F54C = 00012EBC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F550 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F554 = 46401130
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F558 = 10140000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F55C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F560 = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F564 = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F568 = 0F130000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F56C = 00016954
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F570 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F574 = 46D6125C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F578 = 0D100000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F57C = 000186A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F580 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F584 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F588 = 0C0F0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F58C = 0000AFC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F590 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F594 = 1B000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F598 = 0000C350
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F59C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A0 = 18000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A4 = 0000D6D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5A8 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5AC = 16000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B0 = 0000E09C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B4 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5B8 = 15000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5BC = 0000EA60
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C0 = 46401130
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C4 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5C8 = 0000F424
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5CC = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D0 = 14000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D4 = 000107AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5D8 = 46D6125C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5DC = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E0 = 00011B34
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E4 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5E8 = 11000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5EC = 0000FDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F0 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F4 = 13000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5F8 = 00011170
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F5FC = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F600 = 12000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F604 = 000124F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F608 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F60C = 10000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F610 = 00013880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F614 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F618 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F61C = 00014244
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F620 = 46401130
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F624 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F628 = 00014C08
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F62C = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F630 = 0F000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F634 = 00015F90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F638 = 46D6125C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F63C = 0E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F640 = 00017318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F644 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F648 = 0D000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F64C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F650 = 44B00E10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F654 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F658 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F65C = 44E20E74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F660 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F664 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F668 = 44FA0EA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F66C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F670 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F674 = 45F41098
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F678 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F67C = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F680 = 46401130
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F684 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F688 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F68C = 468A11C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F690 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F694 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F698 = 46D6125C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F69C = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A0 = 00009C40
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A4 = 472C1308
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6A8 = 1E000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6AC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B4 = 00320801
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6BC = 00004000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F6FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F700 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F704 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F708 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F70C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F710 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F714 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F718 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F71C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F720 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F724 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F728 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F72C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F730 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F734 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F738 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F73C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F740 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F744 = 00010101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F748 = 01015500
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F74C = 54000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F750 = 14500101
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F754 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F758 = 00010000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F75C = 00057F11
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F760 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F764 = 87008700
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F768 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F76C = 55006E00
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F770 = 96009600
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F778 = 96001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F77C = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F780 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F784 = 10001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F788 = 90926041
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F78C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F790 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F794 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F798 = 4D4C2928
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F79C = 4D4C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7A8 = 2D005508
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7AC = 0FA00FA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7CC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7F8 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F7FC = 003C0055
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F800 = 001B001B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F804 = 00440001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F808 = 00030001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F80C = 00050000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F810 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F814 = 0002625A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F818 = 00872000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F81C = 000009C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F820 = 000003E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F824 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F828 = 00000064
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F82C = 000000C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F830 = 000000FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F834 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F838 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F83C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F840 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F844 = 00000028
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F848 = 00001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F84C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F850 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F854 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F864 = FF010003 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F868 = 0000FF00 [SCLK DPM]
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F86C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F870 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F874 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F878 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F87C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F880 = 0000023F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F884 = 26EC1AA1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F888 = 000005FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F88C = E0000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F890 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F894 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F898 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F89C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8A8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8AC = 010F0300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B0 = 9600FD19
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B4 = 05000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8B8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8BC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8C8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8CC = 12E40000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8D8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8DC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8E8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8EC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8F8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F8FC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F900 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F904 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F908 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F90C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F910 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F914 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F918 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F91C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F920 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F924 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F928 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F92C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F930 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F934 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F938 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F93C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F940 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F944 = 3EA75FD1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F948 = 596098A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F94C = 8F93FAFB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F950 = 64E11312
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F954 = B817BCF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F958 = 18F9FAD9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F95C = 7955F858
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F960 = 24993CA8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F964 = E421BFFF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F968 = ABC25801
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F96C = BF665396
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F970 = A1420E97
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F974 = F71C7B1C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F978 = 11D3281A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F97C = 5EA9EA44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F980 = 2043C600
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F984 = 67AD3D5B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F988 = D7769902
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F98C = D16C6D20
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F990 = 7D401C02
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F994 = 863B079D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F998 = 0C4D7C10
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F99C = D11DF9D6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A0 = A2A10ACB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A4 = 2FAFEFB7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9A8 = E1150805
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9AC = 5EB7DA3E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B0 = 8361CB48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B4 = 63579FE3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9B8 = 7026B05C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9BC = 4CFD5FEA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C0 = 87188A89
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C4 = C7C07F59
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9C8 = 8DEA463F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9CC = 6F4B93D3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D0 = 60E23297
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D4 = 9B3EFEBF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9D8 = 4D1802BE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9DC = BF5D5707
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E0 = 36612F61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E4 = 62977DE4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9E8 = 60200E4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9EC = 26B387C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F0 = 4ADC0222
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F4 = 31FE7C5B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9F8 = 99048836
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F9FC = D75CBE33
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA00 = 78A88318
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA04 = 7FFF7DF3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA08 = 05D74555
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA0C = F6BF7C33
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA10 = 141D00FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA14 = AFBF1EDB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA18 = 3A548767
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA1C = D7FDFDE8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA20 = 050EB016
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA24 = 0BEDE8B8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA28 = 169A0158
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA2C = 3AD30D61
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA30 = 3B584136
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA34 = 5DC1A7A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA38 = 12FAC58C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA3C = 3603BD3A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA40 = F601F04B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA44 = 8546DE54
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA48 = 0296EC48
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA4C = 8AFA3FBE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA50 = C7362830
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA54 = F9E1BE55
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA58 = C8090670
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA5C = FF87C771
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA60 = ACEBF88D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA64 = ADEC39B6
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA68 = 91523893
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA6C = 38D7CBA0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA70 = 00703290
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA74 = 0FFE7ED2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA78 = 1C40511A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA7C = 377DC2E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA80 = C460801C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA84 = 9BED3BF7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA88 = 01B560F0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA8C = 57FD59CB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA90 = 4F680021
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA94 = 65E4A72F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA98 = 43D4921A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FA9C = CEF4BCC3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA0 = 0B421CF8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA4 = 77ABC76F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAA8 = 851C82FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAAC = 8CBF38F3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB0 = 18060407
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB4 = BF6497EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAB8 = A4AA2081
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FABC = EDF9743B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC0 = B17E112C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC4 = 2AB61EE9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAC8 = 40AAA061
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FACC = 5379C560
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD0 = A91D41D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD4 = 743E825C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAD8 = 442644CA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FADC = B2DA5BB4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE0 = 88E0902D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE4 = 9FA5E366
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAE8 = DE83BF0E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAEC = EE9DCD2B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF0 = 80082490
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF4 = 8AAECDFB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAF8 = 03292603
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FAFC = 553322A5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB00 = 821802C0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB04 = 2E509D25
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB08 = E741039E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB0C = 6BD6B1EE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB10 = C4A149BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB14 = 575355C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB18 = 0529C708
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB1C = FA392579
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB20 = E8DBA132
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB24 = 3BC77689
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB28 = 256666D4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB2C = 8BDC1EC0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB30 = 0AC22886
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB34 = A92213AD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB38 = D5B045C3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB3C = B3224F44
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB40 = 9108C006
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB44 = 71BF5434
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB48 = 74200328
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB4C = 60AC84E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB50 = A3986C12
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB54 = BD4268EF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB58 = 19D4E45F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB5C = 55BB6966
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB60 = A826480B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB64 = 9BD5B2EC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB68 = 59CDE732
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB6C = 2E4553E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB70 = 0C8714B2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB74 = 7FEDBB56
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB78 = C38ACCCC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB7C = FFE6ADB8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB80 = AF004420
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB84 = 3E9E76FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB88 = 12880BD0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB8C = FFB90FBB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB90 = 4F8AFAA2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB94 = 7CEFFE5D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB98 = F46BBC76
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FB9C = B5155B7D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA0 = 1CB3C391
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA4 = EC6105AF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBA8 = 746C83C3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBAC = 5400B6FA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB0 = A852AB0D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB4 = 069567D9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBB8 = 072588C7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBBC = 30667F53
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC0 = 0CB45B50
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC4 = FCFBD3B7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBC8 = E80E88E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBCC = 06DFB4C2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD0 = C63F65C0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD4 = 5A3E7E7F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBD8 = 28646405
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBDC = 2C4F2B49
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE0 = 3ED38B46
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE4 = 68FB797E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBE8 = 9328AA4B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBEC = 1F765FAD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF0 = E1BB2158
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF4 = 67FA79C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBF8 = C5266B07
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FBFC = FEFF3E5A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC00 = 44E178C0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC04 = 97E12FD1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC08 = A821C944
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC0C = F8A9DB64
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC10 = 1B11A0D7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC14 = E7AC5DBD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC18 = 45181409
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC1C = E57F7FD4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC20 = 1CF65F1D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC24 = EBDEE6FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC28 = EA2D4794
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC2C = FFCD66DE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC30 = F571D9A4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC34 = 254EBFDC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC38 = A8C2D703
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC3C = 47CDDD0F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC40 = 82A0EDA8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC44 = 76744A96
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC48 = 828E9E06
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC4C = FB047557
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC50 = 13813439
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC54 = D7C13F7C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC58 = FCA003D7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC5C = CF8FA57E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC60 = 60280AC5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC64 = 057C7ECE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC68 = C1C00E0D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC6C = DAF32FCB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC70 = DD54390E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC74 = 6EE6BD65
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC78 = 90FC5602
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC7C = 7D5D47FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC80 = E9C689FF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC84 = C4D394E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC88 = 5EA8F05E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC8C = EEA2377F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC90 = F6598C42
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC94 = 7D5EEA4E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC98 = C24CDAFE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FC9C = 3DCFDF32
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA0 = 2C1EE019
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA4 = B61EF54F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCA8 = BDE99675
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCAC = DD315E3B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB0 = 066A2D01
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB4 = B6951AC7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCB8 = 77A23E79
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCBC = CF37269E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC0 = 32554543
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC4 = 396BDE02
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCC8 = 1DB10A6F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCCC = CEF12FAB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD0 = 1CE12499
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD4 = 2D221F94
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCD8 = 2122D246
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCDC = AD48D75F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE0 = 2C4E58C4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE4 = BEF7B0F2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCE8 = F463019A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCEC = F94839BB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF0 = 216B0218
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF4 = F2A374F8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCF8 = 366C7750
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FCFC = FEEC6E46
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD00 = 018E0A98
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD04 = 6456D9FD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD08 = AC316067
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD0C = ED8B1EF5
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD10 = 5F872C22
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD14 = CCF6DF5B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD18 = 8E5EDB6D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD1C = CBC5E817
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD20 = 10CC883B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD24 = 1D0DDE8B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD28 = 552413B3
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD2C = F79FC830
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD30 = A619D1E0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD34 = 7911CB1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD38 = 019F32E8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD3C = 631317CB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD40 = 25132C8B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD44 = A48F3966
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD48 = 506D4000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD4C = 14C0995B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD50 = A60F7221
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD54 = E95A77EB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD58 = 655CFA14
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD5C = E235C957
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD60 = A640B3AC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD64 = 77D0B1FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD68 = CB0180EC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD6C = FC97D76F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD70 = 7E519735
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD74 = FE26D0C9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD78 = 6A25D516
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD7C = 9EAD09CF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD80 = A451B632
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD84 = 36C6E1EF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD88 = 78221089
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD8C = DF42C300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD90 = 4CE133F2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD94 = 2763D894
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD98 = D0400FA4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FD9C = 7DCCC21C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA0 = 06CC28D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA4 = EB17537B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDA8 = EC2A08B9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDAC = 747B8F7B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB0 = 1662761A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB4 = A7DAFA77
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDB8 = C888C988
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDBC = 4445565D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC0 = 60569955
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC4 = BAA75FAA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDC8 = 002FD3D2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDCC = FF3F4EC4
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD0 = A3D00B94
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD4 = 955EE693
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDD8 = 4B2B36B2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDDC = 799FF6E9
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE0 = 89514778
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE4 = 945743B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDE8 = A2288F85
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDEC = 53F2D57B
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF0 = 42D9B65E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF4 = 1CBE5777
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDF8 = 41722A0C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FDFC = 5856EA64
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE00 = 00001300
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE04 = 0403A000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE08 = E131C652
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE0C = 00008002
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE10 = 0245D2E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE14 = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE18 = 3C000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE1C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE20 = 001A013C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE24 = 00200004
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE28 = 0624C12E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE2C = 40300800
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE30 = 0000000E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE34 = 00030000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE38 = 00783E1E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE3C = 5C773298
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE40 = 4158B880
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE44 = 01A50D2C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE48 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE4C = 40001000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE50 = 00000200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE54 = 4341400C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE58 = 0000210C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE5C = 00000010
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE60 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE64 = 0BC73000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE68 = 00005000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE6C = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE70 = 03020100
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE74 = 2D333131
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE78 = 64C3F0FC
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE7C = 4DC898BF
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE80 = E06A66AB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE84 = BB1AA511
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE88 = 31E8813D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE8C = 8BAB216A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE90 = 6570BD9D
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE94 = EA9AC987
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE98 = E119A259
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FE9C = 8AA687CD
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA0 = 4FAD25B0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA4 = 6C2C61FB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEA8 = F6B34D88
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEAC = 0FF7B63C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB0 = 1376240A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB4 = C9137DC8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEB8 = FB9A5CBA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEBC = 4753E134
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC0 = 23F4D81E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC4 = F1D9D065
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEC8 = 55033561
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FECC = A199BDCA
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED0 = A16C02E7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED4 = 4BA94451
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FED8 = 3068AC03
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEDC = B6BB9CE1
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE0 = BA92EC90
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE4 = 56FB7C9E
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEE8 = E5149155
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEEC = 2DC18A2C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF0 = 000000D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEF8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FEFC = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF00 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF04 = 80008000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF08 = 00000080
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF0C = 0000007F
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF10 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF14 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF18 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF1C = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF20 = FC30C2A0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF24 = 09503A26
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF28 = 341553FE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF2C = 8F2DBC09
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF30 = 12E62067
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF34 = 63673E59
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF38 = C3599DB7
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF3C = 876795C2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF40 = 104C2737
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF44 = 6EE199BE
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF48 = 3CC618E2
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF4C = 01986F4A
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF50 = 25137CD8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF54 = 9E193CD8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF58 = 5A65BDCB
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF5C = 0A751437
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF60 = B0606575
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF64 = 0003FF74
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF68 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF6C = 0000471C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF70 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF74 = 000044D0
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF78 = 0000001C
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF7C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF80 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF84 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF88 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF8C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF90 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF94 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF98 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FF9C = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFA8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFAC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFB8 = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFBC = 01500000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC0 = 642763D8
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC4 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFC8 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFCC = 00600200
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD4 = C00C0000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFD8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFDC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE4 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFE8 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFEC = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF0 = C0200000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF4 = C0600000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFF8 = C0300000
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003FFFC = C0000000

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F858 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F85C = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F860 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B8 = 032E5C5C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500120 = 0000000C
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200000 = 00804603
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200014 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C02000F0 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200288 = 00000005
ati-GCKSMCIND-C020028C = 01680007
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200290 = 01280006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0200294 = 00002868
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300008 = 00003400
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300014 = 00002E17
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300018 = 00000023
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300068 = 40092587
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0300074 = 00000000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C050008C = 00000016
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000B4 = 5C5C1600
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05000CC = 0000000F
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500140 = 00200006
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500144 = 00000001
ati-GCKSMCIND-C0500148 = 00042000
ati-GCKSMCIND-C05001A0 = 00000003

[ ATIDriver Calls ]

ATIDriver Performance Switching: Not Supported

ATIDriver MultiVPU: Not Supported


I see some of the DPM values being reported for the first card are very strange. A bad flash?


Spoiler: I2C



[ AIDA64 Extreme v5.70.3800 ]

[ Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 10.0.10586.164 (64-bit) ]

[ Video Adapters ]

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury [1002-7300 / 174B-E329]
Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury [1002-7300 / 174B-E329]

[ Video Driver ]

aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25
aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0117|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1452|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0117|||atiumd64||9.14.10.01183|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx64||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdag||9.14.10.01183 - AMD Radeon Software Crimson 16.3 Hotfix|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atidxx32||8.17.10.0661|||atiumdva||8.14.10.0546|||atiumd6a||8.14.10.0546|||atitmm64||6.14.11.25

Total : 0.5 sec


----------



## gupsterg

Your results in *post 682* are invalid to determine VID per DPM.

Your results in *post 683* are valid to determine VID per DPM.

*Why is first set of VID per DPM invalid?*

There are 2 reasons why, *first* CAC records in Fury ROM differ to Fury X ROM, these records are used to set VID per DPM, so having a Fury with Fury X CAC records is invalid. *Second* any difference in GPU clock per DPM from AMD stock clocks for an ASIC creates differing results.

VID per DPM is calculated by ROM/Driver on basis of GPU clock per DPM + Fused LeakageID + other GPU properties.



Next your results comparison.



I'm not gonna talk about the other DPM VIDs, lets just talk about DPM 7 (ie highest state).

Your first card is being *overvolted* by ~69mV.

Your second card is being *overvolted* by ~32mV.

*I did explain before this would occur in the Fiji owners thread.*

If you decide to add more voltage to card when OC'ing on the Fury X ROM you can see you'd be adding to the increased EVV voltage which is *already higher* than what it would be on Fury ROM.

As we know increased VID can have a negative performance effect on Fiji I reckon using stock Fury X ROM *is not optimal* for your Fury cards.

The only way for VID for DPM not to increase automatically with increased GPU clock is to set it manually in PowerPlay.

For example my Fury X DPM 7 @ 1050MHz is 1.212V, I can do 1115MHz with that VID in ROM. If I decide *not* to set DPM 7 manually and just edit GPU clock to 1115MHz in ROM it will end up 1.250V under EVV (ie "auto calculate"), this is an overvolt by ~38mV, when not required.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Your results in *post 682* are invalid to determine VID per DPM.
> 
> Your results in *post 683* are valid to determine VID per DPM.
> 
> *Why is first set of VID per DPM invalid?*
> 
> There are 2 reasons why, *first* CAC records in Fury ROM differ to Fury X ROM, these records are used to set VID per DPM, so having a Fury with Fury X CAC records is invalid. *Second* any difference in GPU clock per DPM from AMD stock clocks for an ASIC creates differing results.
> 
> VID per DPM is calculated by ROM/Driver on basis of GPU clock per DPM + Fused LeakageID + other GPU properties.
> 
> 
> 
> Next your results comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna talk about the other DPM VIDs, lets just talk about DPM 7 (ie highest state).
> 
> Your first card is being *overvolted* by ~69mV.
> 
> Your second card is being *overvolted* by ~32mV.
> 
> *I did explain before this would occur in the Fiji owners thread.*
> 
> If you decide to add more voltage to card when OC'ing on the Fury X ROM you can see you'd be adding to the increased EVV voltage which is *already higher* than what it would be on Fury ROM.
> 
> As we know increased VID can have a negative performance effect on Fiji I reckon using stock Fury X ROM *is not optimal* for your cards.
> 
> The only way for VID for SPM not to increase automatically with increased GPU clock is to set in manually in PowerPlay.
> 
> For example my Fury X DPM 7 @ 1050MHz is 1.212V, I can do 1115MHz with that VID in ROM. If I decide *not* to set DPM 7 manually and just edit GPU clock to 1115MHz in ROM it will end up 1.250V under EVV (ie "auto calculate"), this is an overvolt by ~38mV, when not required.


Referring to 682 and my cards being at 1.25V with the Fury X rom. I know that's not a valid result. However I thought I would just post it anyways. However I set the cards to 1050MHz and 1000MHz and the VID values for DPM 7 remained at 1.25V regardless of the clock speed set by Trixx or Overdrive. Now you say using that BIOS would not be ideal because of the negative scaling. I thought the VID's being set higher in the BIOS could avoid the negative scaling problems? Or am I getting the wrong end of the stick here?

As for 683. You say my cards are being overvolted. What do you mean. Because I am not overvolting the cards at all. I am at +0mv in Trixx and since I just re-installed my drivers (I always do that after a BIOS flash) overdrive in crimson has not been unlocked yet. So HOW are the cards being overvolted?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Note the last sentence by The Stilt, as we have been noting a section in Fiji ROM is changed by AtiFlash when we mod it do you think the changes are "hash" being updated?


I suspected this but can not say for sure. If this is true then the flash tool was making the correction to get the correct hash back (because the mod we did changed the hash) to prevent drivers complaining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So I reckon we need results from other members using UEFI mobo / Secure boot = On / Fast boot = On / CSM = Off as who know perhaps on your Asus or mine there is freaky UEFI implementation.


I wish I can help but I have different gpus. I'm using Windows 10 with Secure Boot On, Fast Boot Off & CSM enabled (CSM enabled because IRST UEFI driver/ROM is in the BIOS on x79 mobo). As far as I know when Fast Boot is ON, CSM will automatically ignored/disabled because this is what Fast Boot is for; skipping initialization non-essential devices for fast booting.


----------



## Alastair

I will also add I want to try get the updated UEFI support that the Fury x has implemented into an IDEAL Fury BIOS. Why on god's green earth did AMD see fit to only give Fury X an updated BIOS and not Fury?


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Let's say part of hash is corrected, but AtiFlash then doesn't update UEFI/GOP if that has a signature. This probably then cause UEFI to crap out, as if I understand PDF correctly UEFI view GOP module in ROM then they ref also hash in legacy section. I think I will have to buy Windows 10 and test "stuff", not that I think I'll crack it








. Will also test The Stilt's Fury X ROM, if IIRC the GOP is same in that as stock ROM, but upper section is changed.

No worries mate







, I know you would help if you could, having you onboard in the thread is a mega plus in my books







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Referring to 682 and my cards being at 1.25V with the Fury X rom. I know that's not a valid
> result. However I thought I would just post it anyways.


Cool







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> However I set the cards to 1050MHz and 1000MHz and the VID values for DPM 7 remained at 1.25V regardless of the clock speed set by Trixx or Overdrive.


That would be as you were still on Fury X ROM, also DPM 7 VID gets locked to what it was detected at OS/driver loading. Then we can only adjust it via offset using OC software but the registers are oblivious to offsets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Now you say using that BIOS would not be ideal because of the negative scaling. I thought the VID's being set higher in the BIOS could avoid the negative scaling problems? Or am I getting the wrong end of the stick here?


I have never given more than + 50mV to a card, so I never a) really reach the point of it occurring b) even though Buildzoid said in a post it occurs less when ROM is used for voltage increase he is still experiencing it. And he has used hard vmod as well, link to his HWbot thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As for 683. You say my cards are being overvolted. What do you mean. Because I am not overvolting the cards at all. I am at +0mv in Trixx and since I just re-installed my drivers (I always do that after a BIOS flash) overdrive in crimson has not been unlocked yet. So HOW are the cards being overvolted?


I did not say post 683 results are being overvolted. In post 684 it says "Next your results comparison." I have updated the image a) as I placed some labels wrong b) to make it more clear, the left windows are GPU 1 & 2 on Fury X ROM, right are Fury ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will also add I want to try get the updated UEFI support that the Fury x has implemented into an IDEAL Fury BIOS. Why on god's green earth did AMD see fit to only give Fury X an updated BIOS and not Fury?


Will make Fury X 107 to Fury in next day or so







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will also add I want to try get the updated UEFI support that the Fury x has implemented into an IDEAL Fury BIOS. Why on god's green earth did AMD see fit to only give Fury X an updated BIOS and not Fury?
> 
> 
> 
> Will make Fury X 107 to Fury in next day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Both Fury & Fury X use same device ID which is 7300 right? So just need to copy UEFI GOP from Fury X, put it in Fury & enable UEFI in the ROM.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> Let's say part of hash is corrected, but AtiFlash then doesn't update UEFI/GOP if that has a signature. This probably then cause UEFI to crap out, as if I understand PDF correctly UEFI view GOP module in ROM then they ref also hash in legacy section. I think I will have to buy Windows 10 and test "stuff", not that I think I'll crack it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will also test The Stilt's Fury X ROM, if IIRC the GOP is same in that as stock ROM, but upper section is changed.
> 
> No worries mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know you would help if you could, having you onboard in the thread is a mega plus in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Referring to 682 and my cards being at 1.25V with the Fury X rom. I know that's not a valid
> result. However I thought I would just post it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> However I set the cards to 1050MHz and 1000MHz and the VID values for DPM 7 remained at 1.25V regardless of the clock speed set by Trixx or Overdrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be as you were still on Fury X ROM, also DPM 7 VID gets locked to what it was detected at OS/driver loading. Then we can only adjust it via offset using OC software but the registers are oblivious to offsets.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Now you say using that BIOS would not be ideal because of the negative scaling. I thought the VID's being set higher in the BIOS could avoid the negative scaling problems? Or am I getting the wrong end of the stick here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never given more than + 50mV to a card, so I never a) really reach the point of it occurring b) even though Buildzoid said in a post it occurs less when ROM is used for voltage increase he is still experiencing it. And he has used hard vmod as well, link to his HWbot thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As for 683. You say my cards are being overvolted. What do you mean. Because I am not overvolting the cards at all. I am at +0mv in Trixx and since I just re-installed my drivers (I always do that after a BIOS flash) overdrive in crimson has not been unlocked yet. So HOW are the cards being overvolted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say post 683 results are being overvolted. In post 684 it says "Next your results comparison." I have updated the image a) as I placed some labels wrong b) to make it more clear, the left windows are GPU 1 & 2 on Fury X ROM, right are Fury ROM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will also add I want to try get the updated UEFI support that the Fury x has implemented into an IDEAL Fury BIOS. Why on god's green earth did AMD see fit to only give Fury X an updated BIOS and not Fury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will make Fury X 107 to Fury in next day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Great +1. That answers all my questions. The nice thing is my cards are still nice and stable at 1100/550 at their stock volts (ie the DPM values used by the Fury rom.)

Now what I want to know next. Is how do we solve negative scaling? I want to be able to run 1200MHz on my cards without any sort of negative scaling side effects.

EDIT: Also how do my cards DPM values compare to other cards out there? Good? Bad? Average?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Both Fury & Fury X use same device ID which is 7300 right? So just need to copy UEFI GOP from Fury X, put it in Fury & enable UEFI in the ROM.


I would think so, but IIRC the 107 ROM has bios header difference. Perhaps something in there is relevant / improved, I don't know







. If I transferred just GOP over and told a member that was all what was done I guarantee you in the back of their mind they'd be thinking "I wish I had the whole Fury X updated ROM, as that maybe ...".

When I looked at Fury vs Fury X a while ago. Firstly, the PowerPlay CAC records differ. On Fiji you can change VID per DPM by playing with the CAC records, on Hawaii they had no effect. So as they differ members will end up with incorrect VID per DPM on Fury X ROM flashed to Fury when it's EVV VID per DPM. Secondly, the PowerPlay for fan table differs between Fury and X, not on parameters but data. In OP heading *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* > *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*, one of these parameters is based on GPU clock. Thirdly, IIRC Fury X ROM does not equate to 4096 SP unlock on Fury. Then AtomTool can not make Fury X ROM into differing SP configs, for example Alastair wishes to have 3840SP.

There maybe more differences as I only did quick compare, so to make Fury X 107 to Fury is a bit more work but once done a member will not think I gave them just GOP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Great +1. That answers all my questions. The nice thing is my cards are still nice and stable at 1100/550 at their stock volts (ie the DPM values used by the Fury rom.)


Then on modded Fury X I will lock VID per DPM as your Fury ROM, you will still be able to OC using software as if on stock ROM. You can do this for the time being on Fury X stock ROM so your cards are not being overvolted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Now what I want to know next. Is how do we solve negative scaling? I want to be able to run 1200MHz on my cards without any sort of negative scaling side effects.


I wish I knew







.

When Buildzoid uses hard vmod, he states it fools the voltage chip into thinking nothing has changed in the context of voltage, if I understood him correctly. So IMO what this points to is the negative scaling is due to some limitations via driver or SMC, but I don't know. When we mod via ROM we've basically made data values for parameters what we want, but we still don't have full control as such, as there is plenty that goes on due to driver / hardware tech.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> EDIT: Also how do my cards DPM values compare to other cards out there? Good? Bad? Average?


Don't worry about them to that extent. They are right for your GPU properties when using Fury ROM, from when I had a Fury if I unlocked to 3776 or 3840 VID per DPM was same as 3584SP. I used stock 3584SP VID per DPM in 3840SP ROM with 1090/525.


----------



## Alastair

And how can we get AMD to help us out with this issue?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Both Fury & Fury X use same device ID which is 7300 right? So just need to copy UEFI GOP from Fury X, put it in Fury & enable UEFI in the ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so, but IIRC the 107 ROM has bios header difference. Perhaps something in there is relevant / improved, I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I transferred just GOP over and told a member that was all what was done I guarantee you in the back of their mind they'd be thinking "I wish I had the whole Fury X updated ROM, as that maybe ...".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at Fury vs Fury X a while ago. Firstly, the PowerPlay CAC records differ. On Fiji you can change VID per DPM by playing with the CAC records, on Hawaii they had no effect. So as they differ members will end up with incorrect VID per DPM on Fury X ROM flashed to Fury when it's EVV VID per DPM. Secondly, the PowerPlay for fan table differs between Fury and X, not on parameters but data. In OP heading *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* > *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*, one of these parameters is based on GPU clock. Thirdly, IIRC Fury X ROM does not equate to 4096 SP unlock on Fury. Then AtomTool can not make Fury X ROM into differing SP configs, for example Alastair wishes to have 3840SP.
> 
> There maybe more differences as I only did quick compare, so to make Fury X 107 to Fury is a bit more work but once done a member will not think I gave them just GOP.
Click to expand...

No, the structure of the VBIOS header is not different. I can trace in the 107 ROM from the header to PciDataStructure where the UEFI ON/OFF is located. Then just need to test to confirm whether the UEFI GOP is usable in Fury.

Just to make sure we're in the same page; I'm not talking about making Fury X 107 ROM to Fury ROM but instead copying UEFI GOP in the Fury X ROM into Fury ROM & then enable UEFI in PciDataStructure.


----------



## toncij

Aside from TPU database, is there an official BIOS publishing place where we can find an UEFI BIOS, like for RPD maybe?


----------



## gupsterg

@Alastair

I don't think AMD will help.

@kizwan

Some interesting results from today's comparison







.

UEFI_GOP_Compare.zip 813k .zip file


The Fury Tri-X I owned "out of box" ROMs have UEFI, compile date of ROM is 02/07/15 *it has the same UEFI/GOP as Nano updated ROM by AMD*







, compile date 12/02/16.

Next so far all the 4 Fury X's I've owned (3x Sapphire, 1x MSI) all came with non-UEFI ROM. When I contacted Sapphire support, they gave me Fury X UEFI ROM 113-C8800100-103 015.048.000.066.006043 21/07/15 . *This has identical UEFI/GOP as Fury X updated ROM by AMD*







, compile date 12/02/16.

Next *Radeon Pro Duo has same UEFI/GOP as Fury X* 103 (21/07/15) / 107 (12/02/16)







, RPD ROM compile date 06/01/16.

Next I did quick compare of just table lengths between Fury X 103 & 107 as both are UEFI ROMs.

Command tables 0F, 13, 1E, 34, 35, 47, 4C have changed between 103 & 107, this I found strange as on Hawaii ROMs we found command tables never changed. Then data table 07 differs between 103 & 107.

So to me it seems a waste of time adding UEFI from Fury X to Fury ROM, a) as I think perhaps it will be incompatible, as Fury uses Nano one b) Fury ROM compiled in 2015 is using same UEFI/GOP as Nano 2016.

So header is same structure, then after that is PciDataStructure? and this differs between ROMs? is this the reason I see first data table (03 StandardVESA_Timing) at differing offset locations?

Fury X 102 & 103

0003: 9d88 Len 00e4 Rev 01:02 (StandardVESA_Timing)

Fury X 107

0003: 9daa Len 00e4 Rev 01:02 (StandardVESA_Timing)

@toncij

No official place. It was quite a surprise AMD published Fury X / Nano ROMs on community site. The RPD ROM in zip has UEFI / GOP, did your RPD come without UEFI/GOP?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> @toncij
> 
> No official place. It was quite a surprise AMD published Fury X / Nano ROMs on community site. The RPD ROM in zip has UEFI / GOP, did your RPD come without UEFI/GOP?


Thanks!

Yes, judging by GPU-Z: 

How is this kind of BIOS flashed, when there is a master and slave chip? (never did it for AMD).


----------



## gupsterg

You have same version of ROM as in the ZIP, without viewing ROM in HxD I wouldn't be able to confirm it's exactly the same. So perhaps dump and attach, lower left the drop down boxes selects between cards (ie Master / Slave).

I defo know the ZIP'd RPD ROMs have UEFI/GOP and it is enabled, offset location 24D in master & slave ROM is 00h = UEFI enabled.

I don't know if the GUI ATiFlash would select between master / slave but the windows command line would allow flashing.

atiflash -p 0 filename.rom
atiflash -p 1 filename.rom

0 = Master , 1 = Slave


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You have same version of ROM as in the ZIP, without viewing ROM in HxD I wouldn't be able to confirm it's exactly the same. So perhaps dump and attach, lower left the drop down boxes selects between cards (ie Master / Slave).
> 
> I defo know the ZIP'd RPD ROMs have UEFI/GOP and it is enabled, offset location 24D in master & slave ROM is 00h = UEFI enabled.
> 
> I don't know if the GUI ATiFlash would select between master / slave but the windows command line would allow flashing.
> 
> atiflash -p 0 filename.rom
> atiflash -p 1 filename.rom
> 
> 0 = Master , 1 = Slave


Now some advice... I've successfully (using Crimson) overclocked to 50% power limit (but I doubt it reaches it) and 11% per GPU. At 12% my driver crashes.







Still, temperatures are not above 55°C. Fan doesn't go high tho, so I guess I'm hitting a voltage limit, right? It seems that RPD can really clock very nice, but is limited by voltage control.

Funny, but slave ROM is newer than the master one.







One is .006414 and the slave is 006415







)

Master:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2188108/tjFijim.rom


Slave:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2188108/tjFijis.rom



24D0 is 80 in master and in slave, so I presume UEFI disabled. How can I make sure I'm targeting the right offset? Since, from BIOS to BIOS it can be in a different place?

Both BIOSes are different it seems, master from your master and slave from your slave.


----------



## Eliovp

@toncij

Hey, try the firepro workstation drivers, your card will perform better and your oc will be more stable 

Greetings!


----------



## gupsterg

@toncij

UEFI is disabled in your posted ROMs, there is no UEFI/GOP module, offset location 24D not 24D0







, 80h = disabled 00h = enabled. Eliovp provided the RPD UEFI ROMs from his card








, they are as "out of box".

Run 3DM FS and monitor clocks if your dropping them then add PL







, don't use Heaven / Valley as guide as that will drop clocks even with increased PL. Only way that will stick to DPM 7 GPU clock is with PE = OFF. I think PowerTune takes an opportunity to drop clocks in the scene changes that occur in Heaven / Valley.

For fan to become more sensitive to temperature changes adjust "Granularity of fan speed adjustment" on "Cooling" tab of Fiji bios editor, I use +150% to default value (4836 + 150% = 12090). If you adjust "Target GPU temperature" on "Cooling" tab the "Fuzzy Logic" fan profile will aim to maintain that set temp on GPU. Adjusting both values improved cooling performance for me on Fury & Fury X.

When you mean limited by voltage control are you saying MSI AB does not support voltage control on RPD?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @toncij
> 
> UEFI is disabled in your posted ROMs, there is no UEFI/GOP module, offset location 24D not 24D0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 80h = disabled 00h = enabled. Eliovp provided the RPD UEFI ROMs from his card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they are as "out of box".
> 
> Run 3DM FS and monitor clocks if your dropping them then add PL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , don't use Heaven / Valley as guide as that will drop clocks even with increased PL. Only way that will stick to DPM 7 GPU clock is with PE = OFF. I think PowerTune takes an opportunity to drop clocks in the scene changes that occur in Heaven / Valley.
> 
> For fan to become more sensitive to temperature changes adjust "Granularity of fan speed adjustment" on "Cooling" tab of Fiji bios editor, I use +150% to default value (4836 + 150% = 12090). If you adjust "Target GPU temperature" on "Cooling" tab the "Fuzzy Logic" fan profile will aim to maintain that set temp on GPU. Adjusting both values improved cooling performance for me on Fury & Fury X.
> 
> When you mean limited by voltage control are you saying MSI AB does not support voltage control on RPD?


No, memory or voltage sliders are not usable from MSI AB, which makes it as useful as Crimson tool.









I'm using FireStrike Ultra as a stress test. Maintained 55°C 50% power limit (probably plenty of room) and 1100MHz rock solid. Now was using Fiji BIOS Editor 1.2 to check but not sure how far is safe to go. For example, is it ok to just rais V in BIOS by 1mV and do thet step by step. I have only VID (in mV) to edit per each DPM. Guess DPM7 is all I care about? Default is 65288 - probably setting to 65293 is safe enough to try as a step?

MEM is 500 - I've heard HBM is not really happy about even a single megahertz?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Next I did quick compare of just table lengths between Fury X 103 & 107 as both are UEFI ROMs.
> 
> Command tables 0F, 13, 1E, 34, 35, 47, 4C have changed between 103 & 107, this I found strange as on Hawaii ROMs we found command tables never changed. Then data table 07 differs between 103 & 107.
> 
> So to me it seems a waste of time adding UEFI from Fury X to Fury ROM, a) as I think perhaps it will be incompatible, as Fury uses Nano one b) Fury ROM compiled in 2015 is using same UEFI/GOP as Nano 2016.
> 
> So header is same structure, then after that is PciDataStructure? and this differs between ROMs? is this the reason I see first data table (03 StandardVESA_Timing) at differing offset locations?
> 
> Fury X 102 & 103
> 
> 0003: 9d88 Len 00e4 Rev 01:02 (StandardVESA_Timing)
> 
> Fury X 107
> 
> 0003: 9daa Len 00e4 Rev 01:02 (StandardVESA_Timing)


Everything handled by pointers. Differing offsets are non-issue.

E.g. VBIOS_ROM_HEADER contained pointers to PciDataStructure & ATOM_ROM_HEADER, to name a few. ATOM_ROM_HEADER contained pointer to master list of command tables & also pointer to master list of data tables.

...and master list of command & data tables have nothing to do with UEFI GOP. The only relation the UEFI GOP have is with PciDataStructure. UEFI GOP is basically added after the legacy vbios. You can calculate the legacy rom length by multiplying the value you get from offset 0x2 in the ROM with 512.


----------



## gupsterg

@toncij

I'm guessing voltage slider is not available as MSI AB does not have support for RPD.

For memory frequency on other Fiji cards MSI AB supports HBM clocking when you select "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" in MSI AB settings, perhaps try that? (disable this prior to flashing).

Why HBM clocking is not available on OverDrive page is due to OverDrive RAM limit in PowerPlay being equal to HBM clock in PowerPlay of stock ROMs. On past gen cards OD RAM limit was always excessively high so you saw a RAM clock slider in OD page.

If you open ROMs in Fiji bios editor and increase OverDrive RAM Limit you will enable HBM clocking in OD page of drivers and MSI AB should allow HBM clocking without enabling "Extend Official Overclocking Limits".

VID is steps of 6.25mV, *increasing 65288 to 65293 is wrong*, ref heading *How to edit VID per DPM* in OP to know what 6528x means.

You also need to know your EVV calculated VID per DPM so you know what to start with when setting manual VID, ref heading *Gaining VID per DPM information and i2cdump for voltage control chip (IR3567B)* in OP. For example my DPM 7 is 1.212V so if I require +31mV to stabilise 1135MHz I set 1243mV in ROM.

Many are getting OC on HBM, as to how stable it is depends a) on card b) how much user is testing stability.

I'm finding for long term stability testing OC'ing HBM is not OK.

I had 1135 / 535 with DPM 7 1.243V and recently in [email protected] it started failing. I knocked out HBM OC and it's now been going for 32hrs+







. You can see in attached zips no CPU / GPU bad states







plus screenies of HWiNFO data.

1135_500_fh_32hrs.zip 2160k .zip file


For 3DM I found each % of HBM clock increase = 0.3% performance gain. I found as GPU clock increased the sustainable OC HBM clock lowered. All 5 Fiji cards have been the same in this respect. I'd rather have stability / higher GPU clock than HBM OC.

@kizwan

What I'm getting at is StandardVESA_Timing is the first data table in Fiji (Hawaii/Grenada ROMs), now if in one rom it is located at 9d88 and another 9daa there is extra data above it?







.

Take Fury X 103 ROM and select offset 0 to 9d87 then take Fury X 107 ROM and select 0 to 9da9 and you' see what I'm getting at







. There is basically length 22h (34 DEC) more data in Fury X 107 in what I term "Unknown area", it's not empty bytes.

I'm aware the master list of command & data tables have nothing to do with UEFI GOP







. So have you now mapped the "unknown area" ie above data/command/UEFI?







.


----------



## Eliovp

@toncij

Here you go

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Workstation-Graphics-Drivers.aspx

Edit: okay, that should have been a reply to your pm (i'm on my phone.. ) sorry


----------



## xkm1948

I have figured out the UEFI problem with modded BIOS. For my Sabertooth X99 board all I have to do is enable CSM. It will still boot up as UEFI Fastboot and Secure boot into Windows 10, but now it no longer prevents you from seeing BIOS during initial startup.

With that said Gupsterg's modified BIOS unlocked HBM overclocking for me as well as increased power limit. After some testing I find my FuryX now sits stably at 1090core 535 HBM. Not a whole lot of overclocking, but my FSE does improved by ~300 pts.


----------



## xkm1948

Old BIOS and no overclocking:



New modified BIOS with stable overclocking


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> What I'm getting at is StandardVESA_Timing is the first data table in Fiji (Hawaii/Grenada ROMs), now if in one rom it is located at 9d88 and another 9daa there is extra data above it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Take Fury X 103 ROM and select offset 0 to 9d87 then take Fury X 107 ROM and select 0 to 9da9 and you' see what I'm getting at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is basically length 22h (34 DEC) more data in Fury X 107 in what I term "Unknown area", it's not empty bytes.
> 
> I'm aware the master list of command & data tables have nothing to do with UEFI GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So have you now mapped the "unknown area" ie above data/command/UEFI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like I said, the only relation the UEFI GOP have is with PciDataStructure which is where UEFI is activate/deactivate. Above master list of command tables is Int10 section which as far as I know is BIOS interrupt call section. UEFI GOP don't use interrupts but UEFI protocols.

I've made ATOM ROM structures script. Load the script in Hex Workshop & you'll see the "unknown area". You probably need to put the script in the Structures folder in the Hex Workshop folder.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYYU4xci1jVWpnWTA&usp=sharing

*Screenshot*
- Select any in the list to go straight to the section/header in the ATOM ROM.


----------



## gupsterg

@xkm1948

Great to read the bios modding helped and you've solved your no bios display situation







.

I'll be honest after 5 Fiji cards I still believe upto 1100MHz is average sample, upto 1150MHz is good sample and upto 1200MHz is very good sample. I've yet to find very good sample from my purchases







. Even my 5th card is struggling on OC'ing, will post ASIC quality / VID per DPM / OC results soon.

My best card so far has been the Sapphire Fury X with AISC Quality of 64.4% with DPM 7 stock VID 1.212V, 1135/[email protected] is my best OC on it. Now I've had 2 higher ASIC Quality samples than that, both were worse for OC'ing. The Fury (1.243V) & Fury X (1.250V) which I'm guessing were low ASIC Quality (due to high DPM 7 VID), Fury reached 1090/525 with stock VID and Fury X 1100/525 with stock VID.

TBH you're not missing much being higher clock, here is my 3DM FS E result, use GS score / GT1 & 2 FPS plus combined FPS as comparative.

@kizwan

I agree UEFI GOP only have relationship with PciDataStructure for activate/activate. I would agree with your thoughts that the Int10 section would be BIOS interrupt call section and UEFI GOP uses UEFI protocols.

What I'm getting at is when I said the "unknown area" differs between ROMs you said it's the same, which to me it seems it isn't. I think my terminology needs to be on the same page as yours







, so +rep and thank you for file







. I will use it and hopefully be on the same page as you







and be able to discuss my thoughts better/clearly perhaps.


----------



## Alastair

Since this is a BIOS editing thread. This question is kinda valid. If you flash a 4low or 4high unlocking BIOS onto a Fully operational Fury X, will it shut down of the 4 CU's?


----------



## Huntcraft

I have never been more confused trying to read a guide. Some serious knowledge and time has been invested here that's for sure.
I'm currently overclocking Nano and I've ran into a road block which I assume is a current limit on the card. I can benchmark the card at 1100/570 with stock voltage which achieves the greatest performance with little room to tweak up or down for maximum scores. The card is capable of 1150 all day long but increasing the voltage and clocks further away from 1100 with stock volts has an increasingly negative impact on performance.
Which parts of this can be applied to helping me alter how my card responds to increased voltage and clocks? Would someone be willing to help me?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> I have never been more confused trying to read a guide. Some serious knowledge and time has been invested here that's for sure.
> I'm currently overclocking Nano and I've ran into a road block which I assume is a current limit on the card. I can benchmark the card at 1100/570 with stock voltage which achieves the greatest performance with little room to tweak up or down for maximum scores. The card is capable of 1150 all day long but increasing the voltage and clocks further away from 1100 with stock volts has an increasingly negative impact on performance.
> Which parts of this can be applied to helping me alter how my card responds to increased voltage and clocks? Would someone be willing to help me?


PM sent.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since this is a BIOS editing thread. This question is kinda valid. If you flash a 4low or 4high unlocking BIOS onto a Fully operational Fury X, will it shut down of the 4 CU's?


----------



## gupsterg

Never had the urge to gimp card







.


----------



## toncij

Anyone tried to LN2 a RadeonProDuo - preparing next week for RPD LN2 session so a nice BIOS could come in handy.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Never had the urge to gimp card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


would you mind experimenting for me?

I ran my one Card at 4096sp and the other at 3840 crossfire and I didn't see a performance improvement from 3584/3584 and I am wondering if I lost performance due to the different configuration.


----------



## Flamingo

The Nano fan is so loud above 60%.. I really want the Silent Wings 2 mod, but its so hard to find it for a decent price in Australia.

Only Aqua tuning has it and they have a min order amount before shipping


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

Not used the file for Hex workshop yet, been doing other stuff







.

I came across this thread a few days ago when looking for UEFI info, link.

I have yet to read it fully / digest it, today I thought I'd try the GOPupd_v1.9.3







. First I used the #AMD_ROM_Info.bat , data shown matched what AtiWinFlash showed with switch command -ai (side note: IIRC when I used this command in DOS for Hawaii the windows/Fiji shows more info).



Spoiler: AtiWinFlash -ai







Next I used GOPupd.exe on the current AMD Fury X 107 ROM, it updated UEFI/GOP from v1.59.0.0.0 to v1.60.0.15.50 , note in the AtiWinFlash the date for v1.59.0.0.0 Jun 29 2015 and we saw from when I compared UEFI/GOP from Fury X 103 (older rom) with 107 it matched plus RPD UEFI ROM uses same.

I have yet to flash this updated ROM, but will soon







. When comparing Fury X 107 with updated ROM only UEFI/GOP changed. No part was updated in the legacy section as UEFI was already enabled/checksum didn't need updating.

As the app is designed to make Non UEFI ROM to UEFI, I tried the RPD Non UEFI ROM which toncij posted. In this case UEFI was enabled in legacy section plus checksum done. Then I thought it would update a "private hash", as perhaps being implemented (ref page 20 of the the AMD UEFI Plugfest PDF) and there were no further updates in legacy section







.

ROM_GOP_Update_tests.zip 1225k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Flashed Fury X 107 with updated GOP, no issues to report







. New GOP is dated Feb 2016







. My setup Win 7 Pro UEFI, Secure boot = on/other os , Fast boot = on , CSM = enabled.

@toncij

Any chance you can try the updated RPD UEFI ROM in zip post above, as you have Win 10 system? Cheers







.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Flashed Fury X 107 with updated GOP, no issues to report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . New GOP is dated Feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My setup Win 7 Pro UEFI, Secure boot = on/other os , Fast boot = on , CSM = enabled.
> 
> @toncij
> 
> Any chance you can try the updated RPD UEFI ROM in zip post above, as you have Win 10 system? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Card is with a friend of mine now. We did LN2 test yesterday







Now he is having fun with it assembling it all back











We modified BIOS manually, did not bother with a ready-made one.


----------



## gupsterg

OMG 1890MHz cores







and you're gonna leave us wondering what was score?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OMG 1890MHz cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're gonna leave us wondering what was score?


0

We could not complete a single run with a valid result. We would get individual tests passed, like Firestrike was around 170/160 FPS gfx test 1 & 2. Ultra was at about 65/45-ish... but each and every time driver or the 3DMark itself would crash.









I'm really disappointed with AMD driver stability. Also, this HBM clock was insanely hard to achieve... it usually crashes with a hard-freeze within 3-5 minutes. It can't really go that high for any practical purpose.
The core itself also - I guess with some awesome binning and fantastic water cooling with non-water liquid, we could have it run at 1,5GHz top. HBM max 600.

The whole card does not do extremely well with sub-zero... but it made the test at least partially.

We had some luck with cores, but it seems our HBM was not as good: FuryX from here did much worse on cores, but HBM went up at 1GHz:
http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-R9-Fury-Unlocked-Fury-X-Overclocked-1-GHz-HBM

They also made the results survive the test


----------



## gupsterg

Shame, but cheers for info. So you went purely bios mod and no hard vmods?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Shame, so you went purely bios mod and no hard vmods?


Yes, there were power mods. Unfortunately, no matter how you cool it, without hard mods card can't move past something like less than 1200/550..









Also, the quality of RPD PCB is insane... components are awesome tbh. A reference card of this quality I've never seen. Still, I'm almost certain, AMD is delivering all Fijis at their top abilities, unlike Nvidia chips that can go much higher.

I've managed to overclock a 980Ti close to 1,9 stable. I presume an RPD hard-modded and bios-modded can't be stable overclocked under water above 1200/550. I expect that, given LN2, stable overclock for actual gaming would be possible at 1400/700.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for your experience share







.

I'd concur that AMD have set clocks as high as they can taking into account production variation.

I've now had 5 Fiji cards in total so far (1x Fury, 4x Fury X), max GPU gained 1135 +31mV on best sample. All I restricted testing to +50mV VID over stock, 2 samples did not responded to voltage increase at all. All used stock cooling / TIM, not taken apart at all, no hard mods only SW/bios.

I'm not stating HBM clock now for those samples, as I'm convinced I did not test them long enough. The testing would probably be considered long enough by anothers standard IMO.

Now to the reason, my best sample I've had the longest time, since about early Mar 16. I set up the 1135MHz GPU @ 1.243V (ie +31mv over stock VID) and then set about OC'ing HBM. I reached 540MHz at stock MVDD, this passed 1hr each of 3DM loop / Heaven / Valley plus several hours various games. Next was [email protected] run, I got several GPU slot "bad states" and lost a unit. So I set HBM @ 535MHz, all was well for ~18hr+ run. So for several weeks no issues in normal usage, then one day [email protected] started entering "bad state" GPU slot, I then dropped HBM OC totally. 1135MHz @ 1.243V with 500MHz @ 1.300V passed ~60hrs [email protected] Only few hours at a time in the evening I unload [email protected] to have a game. Next I tried 530MHz again "bad state" GPU slot occurred, next 525MHz tested; it passed ~8hrs and then failed







.

So now I'm using 500MHz and testing how low I can go on HBM voltage







.

Just to satisfy myself I wasn't missing much from HBM OC if my card had got something like 600MHz, I ran a quick test of 400MHz vs 500MHz (link). So the 100MHz extra HBM clock results in ~6% performance gain.

Will post where I get on undervolting HBM @ 500MHz after some lengthy testing.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I've made ATOM ROM structures script. Load the script in Hex Workshop & you'll see the "unknown area". You probably need to put the script in the Structures folder in the Hex Workshop folder.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYYU4xci1jVWpnWTA&usp=sharing


Updated the script with correct PCI Data Structure (PCIR).


----------



## gupsterg

+rep & many thanks







.

Reading through the WinRaid AMD / nVidia UEFI/GOP update tool thread currently, some interesting tid bits in there







.

So far POI , link 1 , then this quote in the context of AMD UEFI/GOP module:-
Quote:


> This was the process up until 1.52.0.0.0, where the GOP was customized for every card, but it was later discarded for a universal GOP, which is easier to maintain and sign.


Above quote link and this.


----------



## gupsterg

And finally the juicy bit







.
Quote:


> Starting with version 1.53.0.0.0 AMD has abandoned this convoluted solution and is offering a universal GOP for all cards, loading the configuration data from legacy. But they don't use any hashing method for legacy ROM, leaving the door open to any sort of modification.


The full post has also the 3 methods as in the plugfest PDF, plus goes into AMD did use method 2 of plugfest PDG page 20 at one point and what nVida do, link.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for your experience share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd concur that AMD have set clocks as high as they can taking into account production variation.
> 
> I've now had 5 Fiji cards in total so far (1x Fury, 4x Fury X), max GPU gained 1135 +31mV on best sample. All I restricted testing to +50mV VID over stock, 2 samples did not responded to voltage increase at all. All used stock cooling / TIM, not taken apart at all, no hard mods only SW/bios.
> 
> I'm not stating HBM clock now for those samples, as I'm convinced I did not test them long enough. The testing would probably be considered long enough by anothers standard IMO.
> 
> Now to the reason, my best sample I've had the longest time, since about early Mar 16. I set up the 1135MHz GPU @ 1.243V (ie +31mv over stock VID) and then set about OC'ing HBM. I reached 540MHz at stock MVDD, this passed 1hr each of 3DM loop / Heaven / Valley plus several hours various games. Next was [email protected] run, I got several GPU slot "bad states" and lost a unit. So I set HBM @ 535MHz, all was well for ~18hr+ run. So for several weeks no issues in normal usage, then one day [email protected] started entering "bad state" GPU slot, I then dropped HBM OC totally. 1135MHz @ 1.243V with 500MHz @ 1.300V passed ~60hrs [email protected] Only few hours at a time in the evening I unload [email protected] to have a game. Next I tried 530MHz again "bad state" GPU slot occurred, next 525MHz tested; it passed ~8hrs and then failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So now I'm using 500MHz and testing how low I can go on HBM voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just to satisfy myself I wasn't missing much from HBM OC if my card had got something like 600MHz, I ran a quick test of 400MHz vs 500MHz (link). So the 100MHz extra HBM clock results in ~6% performance gain.
> 
> Will post where I get on undervolting HBM @ 500MHz after some lengthy testing.


Could you perhaps show some screenshots of your bios setup in Fiji editor, Clocks/vid table and Limits?









I am struggling getting my R9 Strix to be stable over 1050Mhz, so would like an idea of how to set up the VID's manually









Thanks, really enjoy all your hard work and info


----------



## JunkaDK

Double post deleted


----------



## gupsterg

@JunkaDK

I use 350W / 325A / 350W as PowerLimit, I add none by software in OS. Based on apps I use to load GPU I have approx 45A / 25W headroom, readings taken by HWiNFO. I reckon I can lower TDC (A), just been keeping testing same as 1st card. I never load GPU with Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT.

On the numerous occasions I've done Hawaii bios mods for a user they ask please add 50% PL in ROM, I then say you don't need it. They reply I thought it will allow card to use more voltage, then I say yes if you are reaching PowerLimit of A/W, if your not it's not an issue.

Then there is the confusion that PowerTune causes, they say but the PowerLimit is making card drop clocks. I say this can be normal behavior due to PowerTune depending on app loading card. I ask them to run 3DM FS and monitor clocks, if they don't drop your OK on PL. They run it and say wow all is OK, case being they had been viewing clocks monitored whilst running a game which some don't stick to DPM 7 (PowerTune at work).

Above is my general methodology for setting PL







.

My VIDs will be irrelevant for you to use







.

I take the EVV calculated VID per DPM on stock ROM/settings and then add to ROM. So you need to do the same, each GPU has different properties. The stock ROM based on these properties calculates what is right for it, OP has information on how to gain registers dump showing VID per DPM.

Then I only edit DPM 7 clock & VID. For example let's say stock DPM 7 VID is 1.212V and when I set OC of 1135MHz GPU via MSI AB I need +18mV to stabilize it. Now to make ROM do the OC instead of software I then enter 1135 as GPU clock in DPM 7 and increase VID by 18mV (ie I enter 1231, ref image in "How to edit VID per DPM in OP). There is image in OP "How to edit VID per DPM" which has info/table of SVI 2 voltages use that







. Once I finish not buying anymore cards I'll perhaps do other DPM clocks / VID so when card does not stick to DPM 7 I get extra performance boost but that's another post to explain test method







.

I also mod "Cooling" tab in Fiji bios editor, I make "Target GPU temperature" 50C, this will automatically make cooling solution do it's "magic" to maintain ~50C GPU







. If you modify the "Granularity of fan speed adjustment" it will aid fan response to temp changes (ie ramp up quicker to maintain target temp). I add 150% to the default value (ie 4836 + 150% = 12090).

As you have Fury Strix with single bios do not set DPM VID higher than 1300 (ie 1.300V) as card will BSOD at OS load. I can make VDDC offset ROM for Strix like I did for Fury / X / Nano in OP, which will allow more than 1.3V but as you may gain negative performance scaling from increased voltage first just roll with modding stock Strix ROM.

If you get stuck post for help







.


----------



## Alastair

I sent this email to AMD and Sapphire regarding the negative scaling we were experiencing with overclocking with increased voltage. I got a generic "we don't guarantee OC issue" from Sapphire. So they got a tongue lashing from me. As I wasn't asking for them to guarantee anything. I wanted to know if they knew of any issues. But AMD at least gave me a fair response.


Spoiler: Here is my email to AMD. (Sapphire got a similar one, just without the beginning part of the updated UEFI BIOS)



Hi there.
I was wondering if you could assist in an issue I seem to be experiencing with my two R9-Fury's.
Firstly. AMD released an updated BIOS for Fury X and Nano with updated UEFI support. But Fury owners got no such BIOS update? Why not?

Secondly. This is a high level question so I suggest you send it up the line to a person who has high level technical expertise. I am experiencing an issue with My two Fury's while overclocking with the Sapphire TRIXX application, that if I set the core voltage above +50mV I get a negative scaling side effect. What do I mean by negative scaling? Well My scores in benchmarks start to drop and I loose FPS when the core voltage goes any higher than that. It is as if the cards are throttling, yet the power limit is set to +50% and the temperature target at 85C and the cards are well below those temps (36C) as I have these cards under full cover waterblocks. Now the question is why are we getting this negative scaling effect? When Fiji was first showed off by AMD in June last year they touted the chip as an "Overclockers Dream" however the card is anything but that to me at the moment. Trying to overclock the cards while overvolted is causing us to loose performance when we shouldn't be. My stock voltage 1100MHz core 550MHz HBM clocks beat out my 1150Mhz core 550MHz HBM at +56mv. Why is this? I have even tried BIOS modding. We have tried editing the Power Limits, Temp Targets, DPM values but we are still seeing varying degrees of negative scaling when trying to push voltages beyond a certain point. Is there something wrong with the BIOS's power management? Is there some degree of micro-throttling occurring that monitoring programs like MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z, HWinfo and TriXX cant pick up? Let me know whats up.
Many Thanks for your assistance with this
Alastair Stedman





Spoiler: Their reply



Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200691890]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

Please be informed that AMD does not manufacture Radeon graphics. AMD is the manufacturer of the graphics chip and vendor's such as Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte, XFX, HIS, MSI, Powercolor etc. manufacture graphics card using AMD graphics technologies. Please contact your graphics card manufacturer for the queries regarding the Bios update.

I want to let you know that the AMD does not rely/support the third party applications which are used to overclock. However, you can download the AMD Overdrive tool using which you can control the system resources.

Please refer to the below link to get the AMD Overdrive.

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/over-drive

Also, please let me know the below listed.

1. Are you trying to Overclock both the GPU's?

2. Does the GPU's connected using AMD Cross Fire technology?

3. Does your system meets an adequate power requirements?

To determine power supply requirement of your desktop, please make use of some online system power calculator tool such as http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator or http://powersupplycalculator.net/

Please provide me the DXdiag report of your system.

1.To run a DxDiag report follow the steps below:
If you are running Windows Vista or higher go
to your task bar.
2.Click on, "Start Button".
3.Click on, "Run".
4.In the pop-up window enter DxDiag and hit ok.
5.The DirectX Diagnostic Tool pop-up window
should appear.
6. Click on, "Save all information".

I Hope the above suggestions will help you in resolving the issues and in case if you need any further assistance please do get back to me as I would be happy to help you out.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care



Now while it did not answer anything yet, it seems that this guy I am talking to, is curious and wants more information.


Spoiler: My reply I have just sent out.



Hi there.

As far as I am aware it was AMD themselves who released the updated UEFI BIOS for Nano and Fury X, the download link is even on your webpage. This is why I am targeting the question at AMD as to why reference Fury boards did not get the update?

As for overclocking. Firstly yes I am trying to overclock both cards together in crossfire. Secondly, Overdrive does just fine up till the point where the cards run out of power, at which point I either need to use a third party software to add an offset to the voltage, or I need to edit the DPM values of the BIOS in order to attain the necessary voltage for a higher frequency. However both of these methods reproduce a "negative scaling" effect as I have described. The scores for 1150MHz core with +50mv scores worse than 1100MHz at stock voltage. And the negative scaling effects both multi-GPU and single-GPU set ups it seems.

As for using Extreme Outer Vision's PSU calculator and other online calculators, they often tend to horribly over-exaggerate the power requirements of a PC.

In terms of available power, I have plenty of that available. Specs are:
CPU: FX-8370 at 5GHz @ 1.475V, CPU-NB 2700MHz @ 1.337V and HT Link at 3000MHz.
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
Ram: 16GB (4X4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP 2133 CL11's @ 2000 9-9-10-27 1T
GPU: 2x Sapphire R9-Fury Tri-X's in Crossfire
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
Power: Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300W
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit and I have Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit on another drive AND windows 7 64 bit on a third drive. Out off all the OS's Windows 8.1 gives me the best scores, however it still experiences "Negative Scaling"
Cooling: The entire set up is under a custom water loop. GPU's have EKWB full cover blocks and never see temps above 40C. I have 640mm of radiator at my disposal. So heat is not an issue. And even with combined CPU and GPU load (Prime 95 and Unigen Heaven) I top out at 1KW at the wall with my cards at 1100/550. So I still have at least 350W left at my disposal. So neither heat nor power delivery seems to be a factor in this conundrum. This negative scaling is really causing a conundrum for those of us trying to get some wins over at HWBot. There is a lot of talk over on overclock.net in the Fiji owners club about the negative scaling effect. Maybe you should send a rep over to the forums to investigate, get some of the guys in there to weigh in with their experiences.

I have uploaded the DXdiag file you requested.

I know you probably won't divulge, but when AMD marketed Fiji as the "Overclockers Dream", what did internal engineering samples manage to overclock to when being internally tested by AMD before the launch of Fiji?

Anyways its great that I actually got a relatively non-generic response from AMD on the matter. I emailed Sapphire about this issue as well and all I got as a response was "we do not guarantee any OC issue". Let me tell you after taking the time to fully describe and explain the problem I was experiencing and the question I was asking, their generic response did anger me somewhat. So thank you for actually taking the time to converse with me in this issue.

Anyways wishing you a great evening.



So maybe MAYBE we might see some assistance with this matter.


----------



## xkm1948

So after 5 straight hours in VR last night my FuryX crashed. No signal at all. This was with 1091 core and 535 HBM. VR is really heavy on graphic card, especially if you enable 8XAA.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What I'm getting at is when I said the "unknown area" differs between ROMs you said it's the same, which to me it seems it isn't.


My response is to your reply saying BIOS header is different. The content is different of course but the structure is the same. If you load the script I made you'll see the 22h difference between 102/103 & 107 is in INT10 section/table which is normal if AMD add improvement for INT10 function for legacy BIOS. It pretty much similar with what we did with PowerPlay, VoltageObjectInfo & VRAM_Info tables which grow/shrink when we modded them.

Every headers/tables are stitched/connected together by pointers which is the reason why I said the difference in loc/offset is not a problem. Also what you found below in your post is the reason why I said UEFI GOP mod should be straight forward (not the exact words but this is what I'm trying to convey in my previous posts) & should not need to worry what changed in the tables in the legacy BIOS; 1) extract and calculate the legacy BIOS ROM length, 2) append/insert UEFI GOP from FuryX 107 to Fury ROM (at the end of the legacy BIOS), 3) change the "indicator" in the PCIR table to tell that the leagcy BIOS is not the last image (loc/offset 0x15: 80 to 00), and finally, 4) update checksum in legacy BIOS section.

Also, you can see, once the UEFI expension ROM image decompressed (from FuryX 107 ROM), list of supported AMD GPUs.
- some of the AMD GPUs supported by the UEFI expansion ROM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> And finally the juicy bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with version 1.53.0.0.0 AMD has abandoned this convoluted solution and is offering a universal GOP for all cards, loading the configuration data from legacy. But they don't use any hashing method for legacy ROM, leaving the door open to any sort of modification.
> 
> 
> 
> The full post has also the 3 methods as in the plugfest PDF, plus goes into AMD did use method 2 of plugfest PDG page 20 at one point and what nVida do, link.
Click to expand...

BTW, screenshot of the script. Select any in the list to go straight to the section/header/table.


----------



## gupsterg

@kizwan

+rep & many thanks for in depth explanation







.

I'll be honest I have not been looking at "unknown area" as much as you, so I did need your guidance and much appreciate it







.

I'm done for the day







, but one tid bit I noted is GOPInfoX, an AMD tool (link, not used it yet).

Lordkag & Plutomaniac are the 2 to take note of in that thread.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @kizwan
> 
> +rep & many thanks for in depth explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll be honest I have not been looking at "unknown area" as much as you, so I did need your guidance and much appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm done for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but one tid bit I noted is GOPInfoX, an AMD tool (link, not used it yet).
> 
> Lordkag & Plutomaniac are the 2 to take note of in that thread.


Don't bother with that tool. It's similar to *AtiWinflash -ai* except for dos/command prompt.


Spoiler: Example of the output.



Code:



Code:


Generate Info for file ..\..\..\AMD R9 Fury X VBIOS\furyx_nano_uefi_firmware\h338651_C8800100_FuryX_107_signed.rom: (OpRom Image)
==========================================
Image 1 -- Offset 0x0
=======================
  ROM header contents:
    Signature              0xAA55
    PCIR offset            0x0238
  PCI Data Structure
    Signature              PCIR
    Vendor ID              0x1002
    Device ID              0x7300
    PCI Revision           0x00
    Image size             0xEE00
    Code revision          0x0F31
    Indicator              0x00   (Not last image)
    Code type              0x00   (PCAT Image)
  Legacy BIOS File Name    C8800100.107
  Legacy BIOS Part Number  113-C8800100-107
  Legacy BIOS Build Number 338651
  Legacy BIOS Change List  1236560
  ByteCheckSum             0
Image 2 -- Offset 0xEE00
=======================
  ROM header contents:
    Signature              0xAA55
    PCIR offset            0x001C
  PCI Data Structure
    Signature              PCIR
    Vendor ID              0x1002
    Device ID              0x7300
    PCI Revision           0x00
    Image size             0xEA00
    Code revision          0x0000
    Indicator              0x80   (last image)
    Code type              0x03   (EFI Image)
    EFI Signature          0x0EF1
    Compression Type       0x0001 (compressed)
    Machine type           0x8664 (X64)
    Subsystem              0x000B (EFI boot service driver)
    EFI image offset       0x0058 (abs: 0xEE58)

  Dump Gop Driver Info:
    Machine type code      X64
    Size Of Gop Image      97312 (95 KB)
    GOP Driver Name: AMD GOP X64 Release Driver Rev.1.59.0.0.0.Jun 29 2015.13:03:19
    GOP AMD_Build          202 
    GOP AMD_CL             1165960





I'm content with UEFIRomExtract tool.
https://github.com/andyvand/UEFIRomExtract/tree/master/UEFIRomExtract_Windows

That is good find nonetheless, especially the GOPupd tool. Tools make mod much easier for most people. I honestly prefer to learn how to do it manually using HEX editor whenever possible. GOPupd tool seems like a universal tool unlike *HD7xxx Series UEFI Patch Tool BETA* tool which refused to work with Fiji ROM (complained about incorrect length).


----------



## wege12

I've never edited a video card's BIOS before but will this allow for better overclocking?

Right now now with no edits, my fury X is stable at 1155 core and 545 hbm with plus 80mV. I haven't yet tried to push it further.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for your experience share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'd concur that AMD have set clocks as high as they can taking into account production variation.
> 
> I've now had 5 Fiji cards in total so far (1x Fury, 4x Fury X), max GPU gained 1135 +31mV on best sample. All I restricted testing to +50mV VID over stock, 2 samples did not responded to voltage increase at all. All used stock cooling / TIM, not taken apart at all, no hard mods only SW/bios.
> 
> I'm not stating HBM clock now for those samples, as I'm convinced I did not test them long enough. The testing would probably be considered long enough by anothers standard IMO.
> 
> Now to the reason, my best sample I've had the longest time, since about early Mar 16. I set up the 1135MHz GPU @ 1.243V (ie +31mv over stock VID) and then set about OC'ing HBM. I reached 540MHz at stock MVDD, this passed 1hr each of 3DM loop / Heaven / Valley plus several hours various games. Next was [email protected] run, I got several GPU slot "bad states" and lost a unit. So I set HBM @ 535MHz, all was well for ~18hr+ run. So for several weeks no issues in normal usage, then one day [email protected] started entering "bad state" GPU slot, I then dropped HBM OC totally. 1135MHz @ 1.243V with 500MHz @ 1.300V passed ~60hrs [email protected] Only few hours at a time in the evening I unload [email protected] to have a game. Next I tried 530MHz again "bad state" GPU slot occurred, next 525MHz tested; it passed ~8hrs and then failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So now I'm using 500MHz and testing how low I can go on HBM voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just to satisfy myself I wasn't missing much from HBM OC if my card had got something like 600MHz, I ran a quick test of 400MHz vs 500MHz (link). So the 100MHz extra HBM clock results in ~6% performance gain.
> 
> Will post where I get on undervolting HBM @ 500MHz after some lengthy testing.


HBM is very strange. We could run it for 5 minutes at almost 1GHz, some games booted, but benchmarks would crash it instantly. Benchmarks, like Firestrike Ultra,gain significantly from HBM OC, but the lower you go, less you gain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wege12*
> 
> I've never edited a video card's BIOS before but will this allow for better overclocking?
> 
> Right now now with no edits, my fury X is stable at 1155 core and 545 hbm with plus 80mV. I haven't yet tried to push it further.


My RPD goes up to 1125/525 with no overvoltage, only moving power envelope limit in the Crimson up. Guess that's very nice, it'd probably overclock very well with some voltage there.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wege12*
> 
> I've never edited a video card's BIOS before but will this allow for better overclocking?
> 
> Right now now with no edits, my fury X is stable at 1155 core and 545 hbm with plus 80mV. I haven't yet tried to push it further.


Bios mod is more elegant (efficient) solution then your current software OC







.

Lets say your stock VID per DPM is :-

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.01800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V

Now your adding +80mV offset via software this is a global offset applying to all DPMs. So add 0.080V to each reading above. You've set GPU clock as 1155MHz, that applies to highest state so technically the offset is overvolting every other state which doesn't need it







. With bios mod you can apply voltage increase just to DPM 7







.

Like I said in post 730 once I settle on a card / OC I'm gonna mod a few of the lower DPMs so performance will increase in games where card does not stick to highest DPM.


----------



## danjal

sounds like a lot of hassle to overclock a card, that may or may not take it. honestly I dont think the components can handle that much overclock and thats why amd has limited overclocking as much as they have.. If these things were that overclockable amd would have turned them loose right off the start.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danjal*
> 
> sounds like a lot of hassle to overclock a card,


Not true. Tweaking individual components and individual settings for an overall improvement is a time honored tradition with almost every performance seeker. Be it a car. boat, PC or any device you choose.
People on this site are willing to give their free time to help each other over a common passion. If you are unwilling to take advantage of this resource, then it will be a loss to you. If you only want to see lemons and you could make lemon aid. Well then you will only have lemons.

I sorry you are experiencing problems. The thing in this as anything in life is what can "you" do to improve things for your self and hopefully others.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danjal*
> 
> sounds like a lot of hassle to overclock a card, that may or may not take it.


Depends a) on card b) users decision to use the information

IMO wege12 card is prime to use modded ROM. Why should he settle for software OC using offset? which is making his idle voltage ~9% higher than needed? (and other DPMs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danjal*
> 
> honestly I dont think the components can handle that much overclock and thats why amd has limited overclocking as much as they have..


PCB is more than capable IMO, HBM I would agree not so great as gen 1, GPU gotta be deemed per sample really, if worth investing time to OC. Just like a CPU which could be great or not, my first i5 4690K did 4.4GHz @ 1.18V, I could not test [email protected] as temps got nuts (on air) but my 2nd chip in my sig rockets (4.9GHz @ 1.255).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danjal*
> 
> If these things were that overclockable amd would have turned them loose right off the start.


Hawaii was way more overclockable did AMD turn OC'ing loose on it to a user? bios mod gave Hawaii owners alot of tweaking which software does not.

Voltage control is not supported by AMD on any GPU via OverDrive, 3rd party apps give owner access. If you asked the authors of such apps if AMD gave detailed information how to enable voltage control I'd be very surprised. Unwinder collects a lot of data from users of MSI AB to enable support of features, you can find such threads on Guru3D.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @JunkaDKnever load GPU with Furmark / Kombuster / OCCT.


How do you test the card to see if the overclock is stable?


----------



## gupsterg

@Flamingo

Firstly 3DM FS looped, usually GT1, usually run min 1hr. Next Heaven looped, usually run 1hr min, then Valley. Finally [email protected], usually 12hrs run min, I have done upto 70hrs at a time. Then gaming sessions.

Above is how I deem something 24/7 usage stable, currently for me GPU: 1135MHz @ 1.243V (+31mV over stock) HBM: 500MHz @ 1.237V (ie -62.5mV than stock).

For me at present HBM OC'ing is not stable for long periods of usage (ie 6hrs+ continuous), so I'm just testing lowering MVDD for now, final reduction TBC. This has lowered HBM power usage, would think is aiding temps. I may later use the 400MHz timings in the 500MHz strap to see if it gains me any performance. I'm also planning on lowering VRM fSW from stock 500kHz to 300kHz, this should aid "efficiency" (slightly). I'm doubting I'm gonna find a better clocking Fiji card than this, so now just tweaking it as much as I can







.

For quick testing I'll do min 30min each 3DM FS / Valley / Heaven and some gaming.

@kizwan

Cheers for info on your testing of GPOInfoX







.

Agree GOPupd is good tool







, lordkag and "crew" are keeping it updated (last updated 10/04/16). Still using updated GOP and no issues to report







.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Flamingo
> 
> Firstly 3DM FS looped, usually GT1, usually run min 1hr. Next Heaven looped, usually run 1hr min, then Valley. Finally [email protected], usually 12hrs run min, I have done upto 70hrs at a time. Then gaming sessions.
> .


Can there be artifacts but not crash? Has that ever happened? For example your 3+12 hour test passed with no crashes but there were artifacts you didn't notice because you were afk, then when you fired up a game you saw artifacts?

Isn't artifacting over a long period gonna damage GPU?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Can there be artifacts but not crash? Has that ever happened? For example your 3+12 hour test passed with no crashes but there were artifacts you didn't notice because you were afk, then when you fired up a game you saw artifacts?


I'm only sharing what I've experienced so anothers experience with their card or cards may differ







.

For example if voltage is way too low for clock I'm aiming to set, 3DM/Heaven/Valley tends to bomb out straight away. Then if it's slightly below whats required, it won't bomb out but artifact. When I've got voltage nearly right the artifacts can occur with more time between them. Finally very occasionally I've had runs which have been say artifact free for 45mins and just as 50mins strikes the app bombs out, this usually occurs when the clocks are just too much for what the particular card can do (note: so far limited myself to +50mV VID over stock on all cards owned).

When running [email protected] I note if voltage/clocks are in issue GPU slot will enter "bad state" very soon and repeated "bad state" = dumped unit. If I'm very close to what can be attained there will be 1 or 2 "bad state" for a unit but none dumped.

Anything that has passed 1hr each of 3DM/Heaven/Valley and 12hrs [email protected] has never been an issue in the games I've been playing recently (SWBF, Crysis 3, Assassins Creed(various)).

How I noticed my [email protected] [email protected] OC was not right was when I fired up [email protected] one day and got GPU slot "bad state". The moment I got shot of the HBM OC I passed a 30hr+ continuous run of [email protected], then did some gaming. Used the PC as normal for next few days plus doing [email protected] again when I could (totally another 30hrs over several small runs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Isn't artifacting over a long period gonna damage GPU?


Don't know







.

Lets say I set 3DM FS to loop, I will sit and watch for max 15mins, in that time if I notice errors I exit and set up OC again (ie voltage and/or clocks adjusted). Then I start up 3DM FS again, I'll watch again for max 15min, if all is well I let it carry on. Then I'll come back to PC in 5mins time (so timeline wise ~20min into loop) and watch a few loops if all is well I let it carry on. Then I'll come back to PC in 10mins time (so timeline wise ~30min into loop) if all is well I let it carry on. Then I'll come back in 15mins time (so timeline wise ~45min into loop) I will then sit and watch this last 15mins.

Above is what I do for Heaven and Valley as well.

I work from home, so can work these runs into my working day. The area my rig is located is open plan living space, with everything I'd be using in a day besides bathroom







, so I can watch it every so often/when I like







.


----------



## Alastair

My email to AMD and Sapphire regarding the negative scaling during overvolting cards and getting negative scaling have been elevated to higher levels. If Gupsterg and anyone else could weigh in with the experience they have experienced with negative scaling that would be great.


----------



## xkm1948

I find VR to be a heavier load than both 3DMark and Valley. Turning on 4XAA with any VR titles will cause perfectly stable OC from 3DMark/Valley to crash within 30 minutes. To get stable performance I am downclocking to 1075 core 510 HBM. Kinda bummer a stable OC is this low.


----------



## MickyPearce

Would anyone be able to provide a R9 Nano bios where the only thing changedf is a +25mv on the HBM voltage? Ive been unable to do it myself. Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@Alastair

I'm sorry I have no data on negative scaling







, as I have not yet experienced it







, this is probably due to how I OC with limited VID increase







(upto +50mV).

Best data is Buildzoid's table (posted in this thread/Fiji owners/his blog/HWBOT). You could collate data from members that have posted in this or Fiji owners thread when told to test if they're getting negative scaling.

@xkm1948

Shame, to read what happened







. I don't have VR so can't share anything, perhaps ask members in Fiji owners thread if their OC was influenced by VR usage?


----------



## gupsterg

@Alastair

Here is Fury 107







.

Basically AMD Fury X 113-C8800100-107 with:-

i) UEFI/GOP Rev.1.60.0.15.50 Feb 01 2016 (newer than AMD Fury X ROM







).

ii) TV1OutputControl table inserted (this table does not exist in Fury X ROM and this is table that AtomTool by TX12 modifies to unlock SP







).

iii) Created pointer to TV1OutputControl table in data/command tables directory plus updated other tables pointers that shifted due to insertion of table.

iv) Due to TV1OutputControl table inserted being inserted in ROM UEFI/GOP module realigned at correct location (0xEE00).

v) VoltageObjectInfo (what program VRM chip) compared between Fury / X and they matched so no edits needed.

vi) PowerPlay from Fury inserted in Fury X 107 as CAC records needed to be Fury so EVV sets correct VID per DPM (hopefully







).

vii) OverDrive RAM Limit increased to 600MHz , Fan table modified to maintain ~55C, PowerLimit increased to 350W/325A/350W.

viii) Checksum fixed.

Fury_107_PP_GOP.zip 104k .zip file


All checks I could do to make sure ROM is safe to flash have been done but be aware still not a pro mate







.

After flashing please report if successful plus I need the VID per DPM dump







.

Also you will need to run AtomTool to gain SP







(report if an issue







).

Sorry for delay been busy plus had to take time with this when doing







.

*Note:* Any other members wishing to use this ROM it is for ref PCB Fury (ie AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Here is Fury 107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Basically AMD Fury X 113-C8800100-107 with:-
> 
> i) UEFI/GOP Rev.1.60.0.15.50 Feb 01 2016 (newer than AMD Fury X ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> ii) TV1OutputControl table inserted (this table does not exist in Fury X ROM and this is table that AtomTool by TX12 modifies to unlock SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> iii) Created pointer to TV1OutputControl table in data/command tables directory plus updated other tables pointers that shifted due to insertion of table.
> 
> iv) Due to TV1OutputControl table inserted being inserted in ROM UEFI/GOP module realigned at correct location (0xEE00).
> 
> v) VoltageObjectInfo (what program VRM chip) compared between Fury / X and they matched so no edits needed.
> 
> vi) PowerPlay from Fury inserted in Fury X 107 as CAC records needed to be Fury so EVV sets correct VID per DPM (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> vii) OverDrive RAM Limit increased to 600MHz , Fan table modified to maintain ~55C, PowerLimit increased to 350W/325A/350W.
> 
> viii) Checksum fixed.
> 
> Fury_107_PP_GOP.zip 104k .zip file
> 
> 
> All checks I could do to make sure ROM is safe to flash have been done but be aware still not a pro mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After flashing please report if successful plus I need the VID per DPM dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also you will need to run AtomTool to gain SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (report if an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Sorry for delay been busy plus had to take time with this when doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Note:* Any other members wishing to use this ROM it is for ref PCB Fury (ie AMD stamp by PCI-E fingers).


Yeah ATOMtool isn't helping. My one card will unlock 4096 with lots of artiacting but I can't unlock 3840 and 3776 shows no improvement over stock. But I will certainly use this BIOS. So +1


----------



## Visceral

So has anyone come up with an optimal bios for gaming on the Fury X yet?


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Would anyone be able to provide a R9 Nano bios where the only thing changedf is a +25mv on the HBM voltage? Ive been unable to do it myself. Thanks!


Actually if it's not too much too ask, a bios with a +25mv on the HBM and a bios with -50mv on the HBM for the Nano would be awesome. I'm encountering a limit on the core above 1025 so I want to either push the HBM to 600mhz or keeping it at 500mhz free up the core temp to try and hold 1050.

Thanks!


----------



## Huntcraft

I spent a few days reading the pages on this thread and did a whole lot of research on what VRMs the nano had, their capacity, what a single 8 pins "actual" current capacity is (it's acctually way above specification even on a mediocre powersupply. I figured the Heat handling of my EK waterblock was well above what the factory cooler could handle. I then spent the next few days using the Fiji bios editor tuneing the cars. I settled on 400w TDP, 260Amp, and 250w power from 8 pin and pci-e.
Using those settings in the bios I was able to capture all of the firestrike HWbot records by a WIDE margin @ 1161/570 +60mv and with the EK waterblock the core temp never reached above 35C.


----------



## Huntcraft

I have gone ahead and made TWO bios based off the most current R9 Nano bios available. I used the Fiji bios editor on page one of this thread and all kudos and claim goes to them. I simply played with the settings until I found what was absolutely best performing on MY nano without hurting it. Increasing past these limits did little to nothing and I feel that these settings are fairly safe. Use with caution.

*These are modified bios. These will void you warranty. I am not responsible for a failed bios flash or damaged card resulting in the usage of these bios. By downloading this you are agreeing that you take full responsibility for using these bios and hold no liability to me or this site.*

R9 nano Air bios has 300W TDP / 260 AMP / 250W power draw

R9 nano H20 bios has 400W TDP / 260 AMP / 250W power draw

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=92798704595779979218


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Actually if it's not too much too ask, a bios with a +25mv on the HBM and a bios with -50mv on the HBM for the Nano would be awesome. I'm encountering a limit on the core above 1025 so I want to either push the HBM to 600mhz or keeping it at 500mhz free up the core temp to try and hold 1050.
> 
> Thanks!


@MickyPearce

Got you a + 25mV MVDDC rom and a -50mV MVDDC.

I will quote huntcraft.

*These are modified bios.
These will void you warranty.
I am not responsible for a failed bios flash or damaged card resulting in the usage of these bios.
By downloading this you are agreeing that you take full responsibility for using these bios and hold no liability to me or this site.*

Thx to @gupsterg for the offsets.

Greetings!

mickypearce.zip 207k .zip file


----------



## JonathanQC30

hi people i got a very nice asic of 72.3%, what is the best bios to overclock, i am planning to install a backplate radiator on my card and change the single 120mm to a spare 240mm that i got here, is there any chance to overclock the memory more than 570-572? id like to squeeze more memory bandwith since im playing only in 4k...

i am using the mddc/vddc modded bios from the first page of the topic.

so what will you suggest? what bios?

here's my specs :

5820k at 4.5ghz
32gb ddr4 3200mhz
Fury X 1120/570

max overclock 1160/570 at +24-30mv, but for 24/7 use i do 1120/570

thank you


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> Got you a + 25mV MVDDC rom and a -50mV MVDDC.
> 
> I will quote huntcraft.
> 
> *These are modified bios.
> These will void you warranty.
> I am not responsible for a failed bios flash or damaged card resulting in the usage of these bios.
> By downloading this you are agreeing that you take full responsibility for using these bios and hold no liability to me or this site.*
> 
> Thx to @gupsterg for the offsets.
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> mickypearce.zip 207k .zip file


Thanks very much for this! Will update everyone here with the optimum clocks for my Nano in due course!


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Thanks very much for this! Will update everyone here with the optimum clocks for my Nano in due course!


Interesting - at +25mv I was able to hold 580mhz for 4 minutes of Heaven 4K before artifacts crashed it whereas at stock 1.3v anything 570 or over would instacrash. Would it possible to get a +50mv bios to try? Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Figures for R9 Nano

Heaven

1000 570
1.175v in Bios | 1.325v in Bios Mem
153.4 Amps
175.48 Watts
4.04 Amps
5.352 Watts
Total = 157.44 Amps @ 180.8 Watts
Core = 68 Degrees VRM = 80 Degrees

Valley

1000 570
1.175v in Bios | 1.325v in Bios Mem
171 Amps
193.875 Watts
4.084 Amps
5.36 Watts
Total = 175 Amps @ 199.2 Watts
Core = 71 Degrees VRM = 87 Degrees


----------



## Eliovp

@MickyPearce

Glad you like it









Sure thing, +50mV MVDDC attached.

Have fun!

NanoDPM50MVDDC.zip 103k .zip file


Greetings!


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> Glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, +50mV MVDDC attached.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> NanoDPM50MVDDC.zip 103k .zip file
> 
> 
> Greetings!


Thanks again for this! Looks like 580mhz and above is just not possible even with 1.356v. I'm reluctant to push it any higher as I don't know enough about HBM and its limits but 570mhz at 1.325v is rock solid (Heaven 4k, Valley 4k, Battlefield 4 4K stable).

The nano is an odd little card - out the box its pretty forgettable, but when you bios mod this thing you can get 1000|570 at just 1.175v (1.13~ under load). That's indistinguishable from the stock Fury X for all practical purposes in a 6 inch form factor with around 175W power usage - no throttling, no temps over 75 in a reasonable full tower case with a side window (no fan).

In my country the Fury X was selling for $1300 NZD and the R9 Nano was inexplicably on sale for just $700. I couldn't pass up that sort of deal - full Fiji for nearly half the price of the Fury X!

I plan to upgrade to the most powerful AMD GPU in the Vega family when they release them but until then this little beast will do fine!


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Thanks again for this! Looks like 580mhz and above is just not possible even with 1.356v. I'm reluctant to push it any higher as I don't know enough about HBM and its limits but 570mhz at 1.325v is rock solid (Heaven 4k, Valley 4k, Battlefield 4 4K stable).
> 
> The nano is an odd little card - out the box its pretty forgettable, but when you bios mod this thing you can get 1000|570 at just 1.175v (1.13~ under load). That's indistinguishable from the stock Fury X for all practical purposes in a 6 inch form factor with around 175W power usage - no throttling, no temps over 75 in a reasonable full tower case with a side window (no fan).
> 
> In my country the Fury X was selling for $1300 NZD and the R9 Nano was inexplicably on sale for just $700. I couldn't pass up that sort of deal - full Fiji for nearly half the price of the Fury X!
> 
> I plan to upgrade to the most powerful AMD GPU in the Vega family when they release them but until then this little beast will do fine!


Can't agree more









What i noticed about my Nano's, they run A LOT better when heavily undervolted.

I'm currently running them @ -100mV VDDC and -150 MVDDC at stock core clock (1000) and 300 memclock without issues, even better to be honest. I had more throttle issues when my memclock was at 500.

Obviously it all depends on what you use them for









Anyhow, glad you're happy!

Greetings!


----------



## Semel

How do I "emulate" this fan curve



via Fiji Bios Editor Cooling section? What changes should I make there?

Cheers


----------



## JonathanQC30

can i have the same +50 mvddc but for fury x?


----------



## JonathanQC30

and whats the safe voltage for mvddc? id really like to ''break'' the 570mhz frontier

fury x 1180/570 max overclock


----------



## rubenlol2

1.35v is what I'm pretty sure is entirely safe to run under water, though we cannot be entirely sure.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> can i have the same +50 mvddc but for fury x?


Here you go, Fury X +50mV MVDDC

FuryX50MVDDC.zip 106k .zip file


Again.

*This is a modified bios.
This will void you warranty.
I am not responsible for a failed bios flash or damaged card resulting in the usage of these bios.
By downloading this you are agreeing that you take full responsibility for using these bios and hold no liability to me or this site.*

All credits go out to @gupsterg for his work. I just applied what he made possible.

Greetings!


----------



## JonathanQC30

will i really win mhz on the memory?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> How do I "emulate" this fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> via Fiji Bios Editor Cooling section? What changes should I make there?
> 
> Cheers


I'm assuming you want 50% fan @ 50 degrees? If so, I have it setup this way...



Highlighted in yellow is what i think got to what 50% @ 50 deg. What i lined in red is the fan sensitivity. you can make it more aggressive by changing it to 12090(150%) or 9672(100%). It will be 150% or 100% more aggressive.

@gupsterg has posted his fan settings in the OP i believe.


----------



## Huntcraft

Fury nano with my bios mod I posted hwbot records
http://hwbot.org/submission/3221078_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_nano_16995_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3221081_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_radeon_r9_nano_8858_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3221084_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_ultra_radeon_r9_nano_4753_marks


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> Can't agree more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i noticed about my Nano's, they run A LOT better when heavily undervolted.
> 
> I'm currently running them @ -100mV VDDC and -150 MVDDC at stock core clock (1000) and 300 memclock without issues, even better to be honest. I had more throttle issues when my memclock was at 500.
> 
> Obviously it all depends on what you use them for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, glad you're happy!
> 
> Greetings!


I use 300w TDP, 270 Amps, and 300w power limit in BIOS and that prevents throttling up to the point where my VRMs crack 100 degrees and the card turns off lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Fury nano with my bios mod I posted hwbot records
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3221078_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_nano_16995_marks
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3221081_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_radeon_r9_nano_8858_marks
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3221084_ace123_3dmark___fire_strike_ultra_radeon_r9_nano_4753_marks


Is that under water? what was the highest you could achieve on air and at what voltage/power settings?


----------



## JonathanQC30

sweet









mvddc 1.356

1190/572 +30mv on the vddc


----------



## JonathanQC30

overclock potential seems to be a lot related to temps, max 47 celcius for me, got a push and pull, cougar as push and the retail one as pull at 100% speed, by raising from 42% to 100% i was able to stabilize from 1170 to 1190


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> overclock potential seems to be a lot related to temps, max 47 celcius for me, got a push and pull, cougar as push and the retail one as pull at 100% speed, by raising from 42% to 100% i was able to stabilize from 1170 to 1190


Good lord - on the Nano? Never seen anything like it! How is it possible to draw so much current and wattage through the single 8-pin and not have it blow up or shut down?


----------



## JonathanQC30

Gigabyte Fury X

72.3% asic quality


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Actually if it's not too much too ask, a bios with a +25mv on the HBM and a bios with -50mv on the HBM for the Nano would be awesome. I'm encountering a limit on the core above 1025 so I want to either push the HBM to 600mhz or keeping it at 500mhz free up the core temp to try and hold 1050.
> 
> Thanks!


Quick question

Does increasing HBM speeds only improve anything? I mean I didn't think the Fiji was bandwidth starved?


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> 1.35v is what I'm pretty sure is entirely safe to run under water, though we cannot be entirely sure.


I guess i will be a lab rat then!


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Does increasing HBM speeds only improve anything? I mean I didn't think the Fiji was bandwidth starved?


It has a reasonable impact on performance at 4K and with titles that respond well to mem overclocks. The latest Hitman and The Witcher 3 are good examples. Obviously the core clock will always be the one you try and max out but since i've reached the limit on the core and HBM uses between 5 and 8 watts I may as well push it further.

Also it's just a good feeling to expand the bandwidth advantage over the 1080 - its about the only claim to fame the Fiji GPU has now vs. the 1080


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Does increasing HBM speeds only improve anything? I mean I didn't think the Fiji was bandwidth starved?


increasing hbm speeds gives more than the gpu overclock... so yes







i think i win like 5 ish % with my [email protected] overclock, and around 3-3.1% from [email protected] overclock, i wonder why the overclock doesn't give much result on that card


----------



## JonathanQC30

i gone from 16724 in 3dmark 11 to 18091 : 8.1% increase


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> increasing hbm speeds gives more than the gpu overclock... so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i win like 5 ish % with my [email protected] overclock, and around 3-3.1% from [email protected] overclock, i wonder why the overclock doesn't give much result on that card


Are you sure the card isn't throttling down when clocked at 1180-90? The reason i ask is HBM doesnt throttle but the core clock will - hence the larger increase in performance overclocking the HBM vs. the core. 1050-> 1180 should yield a far great percentage increase - unless it was throttling due to power draw.


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Are you sure the card isn't throttling down when clocked at 1180-90? The reason i ask is HBM doesnt throttle but the core clock will - hence the larger increase in performance overclocking the HBM vs. the core. 1050-> 1180 should yield a far great percentage increase - unless it was throttling due to power draw.


in 3dmark you got a part of the score which is cpu related and the last test is combined, so i win more than 8.1% in games only, probably more like 10-12% overall performance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> It has a reasonable impact on performance at 4K and with titles that respond well to mem overclocks. The latest Hitman and The Witcher 3 are good examples. Obviously the core clock will always be the one you try and max out but since i've reached the limit on the core and HBM uses between 5 and 8 watts I may as well push it further.
> 
> Also it's just a good feeling to expand the bandwidth advantage over the 1080 - its about the only claim to fame the Fiji GPU has now vs. the 1080


AMD is doing a lot of efforts right now to get better drivers on the market, it is AMD weakness, bad drivers for years! I have hope that with drivers optimisation, the fury x will continue to improve. Last August the Fury x was 15% less strong than a 980ti, now its on par with a titan x, lets see what it gives in one year from now


----------



## Flamingo

Thanks for the replies!

@MickyPearce is your Nano on air or water?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mvddc 1.356
> 
> 1190/572 +30mv on the vddc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> increasing hbm speeds gives more than the gpu overclock... so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i win like 5 ish % with my [email protected] overclock, and around 3-3.1% from [email protected] overclock, i wonder why the overclock doesn't give much result on that card


GPU clock OC tends to scale % gain in clock = % gain performance, so 1190 is ~+13% over stock 1050. If you're not getting that scaling I'd say your experiencing negative performance scaling with your OC. Test by lowering your OC and see if you gain a better scaling result.

HBM clock tends to scale % gain in clock = 0.3% gain in performance in my testing, yours is same. 572 is +14.4% over stock and you gained 5% performance (14.4 x 0.3 = 4.32).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> i gone from 16724 in 3dmark 11 to 18091 : 8.1% increase


Don't use the total score (as long as CPU clock, etc is same) use the "Graphics Score" as an indicator.



3DM11 compare link.

So 1190 - 1135 = 55 , (55 / 1135) x 100 = 4.8% theoretical performance gain. 572 - 535 = 37, (37 / 535) x 100 = 6.9% resulting in ~2% theoretical performance gain. Total gain over my OC should be ~6.8%, which I can't see in GPU based tests.

Do you have a 3DM FS score for your OC?


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> GPU clock OC tends to scale % gain in clock = % gain performance, so 1190 is ~+13% over stock 1050. If you're not getting that scaling I'd say your experiencing negative performance scaling with your OC. Test by lowering your OC and see if you gain a better scaling result.
> 
> HBM clock tends to scale % gain in clock = 0.3% gain in performance in my testing, yours is same. 572 is +14.4% over stock and you gained 5% performance (14.4 x 0.3 = 4.32).
> Don't use the total score (as long as CPU clock, etc is same) use the "Graphics Score" as an indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 3DM11 compare link.
> 
> So 1190 - 1135 = 55 , (55 / 1135) x 100 = 4.8% theoretical performance gain. 572 - 535 = 37, (37 / 535) x 100 = 6.9% resulting in ~2% theoretical performance gain. Total gain over my OC should be ~6.8%, which I can't see in GPU based tests.
> 
> Do you have a 3DM FS score for your OC?


i will update my score and send you, i mainly use 3dmark 11, ill send today


----------



## shadowxaero

@gupsterg

So I am wondering if HBM can negatively scale as well. I managed to get stable at 625 of HBM with a 50mv offset but I am not seeing the performance increases. So either HBM will negatively scale with voltage or the newest drivers are to blame.


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> So I am wondering if HBM can negatively scale as well. I managed to get stable at 625 of HBM with a 50mv offset but I am not seeing the performance increases. So either HBM will negatively scale with voltage or the newest drivers are to blame.


you manage that with a mvddc of 1.35? i cannot go over 572... are you having a custom water block? voltage settings got a lot to do with the performance, as soon i pass 1.25 on the gpu, i get bad results...


----------



## gupsterg

@shadowxaero

Dunno about drivers, for me when I tested 16.4.1 crimson they benched lower than 16.3.2 WHQL so stuck with them as not having an issue in games, etc I use. Yet to be bothered to test 16.5.x .

I'd think 2 aspects come into play with increased HBM clock.

i) RAM having errors as can't do the frequency.

ii) Memory controllers can't handle increased frequency of HBM (8 x 512-bit memory controllers, 2 per HBM stack).

Both of above I'd say is and/or situation.

Mumak (author of HWiNFO) recently enabled EDC counter for Hawaii and below AMD GPUs. Now members are seeing that Hawaii MC can't handle as high a RAM OC error free as they can attain artifact free. Mumak has tested EDC counter on Fiji but causes BSOD, perhaps he will suss it in future release.

See this post on EDC by The Stilt in the context of Hawaii/Grenada.


----------



## shadowxaero

Yea I can do 570 on stock voltage with no artifacting.

And I have an ekwb block.

I think I will try an offset of 25mv and a clock of 600 and see how that effects performance. This is a FuryTriX btw. I star negatively scaling with a core voltage around 1.63v.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @shadowxaero
> 
> Dunno about drivers, for me when I tested 16.4.1 crimson they benched lower than 16.3.2 WHQL so stuck with them as not having an issue in games, etc I use. Yet to be bothered to test 16.5.x .
> 
> I'd think 2 aspects come into play with increased HBM clock.
> 
> i) RAM having errors as can't do the frequency.
> 
> ii) Memory controllers can't handle increased frequency of HBM (8 x 512-bit memory controllers, 2 per HBM stack).
> 
> Both of above I'd say is and/or situation.
> 
> Mumak (author of HWiNFO) recently enabled EDC counter for Hawaii and below AMD GPUs. Now members are seeing that Hawaii MC can't handle as high a RAM OC error free as they can attain artifact free. Mumak has tested EDC counter on Fiji but causes BSOD, perhaps he will suss it in future release.


Is GPUPI a good tool to test RAM errors within GPU's as I was able to get passed that error free?


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Yea I can do 570 on stock voltage with no artifacting.
> 
> And I have an ekwb block.
> 
> I think I will try an offset of 25mv and a clock of 600 and see how that effects performance. This is a FuryTriX btw. I star negatively scaling with a core voltage around 1.63v.


did i just seen 1.63v on the gpu core??? lol


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> did i just seen 1.63v on the gpu core??? lol


Lmao whoops I mean 1.263*****


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Lmao whoops I mean 1.263*****


oh gosh, lol, i panicked for your fury


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Is GPUPI a good tool to test RAM errors within GPU's as I was able to get passed that error free?


I had a little play on that a few days ago for some HWBot subs, not convinced it fully gets HBM errors if occuring, gotta test more when have time. If you do some testing please do share how it is for you, cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> This is a FuryTriX btw. I star negatively scaling with a core voltage around 1.63v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Lmao whoops I mean 1.263*****


Interesting, as your stock VID DPM 7 is 1.193V you have +70mV , this fits in with what I saw on some samples that are higher leakage ASIC, allowing more headroom on VID increase before negative scaling.

What is your ASIC quality? result on best OC prior to negative scaling?

cheers







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Overclocking the memory helps lower the latency, which means it takes less time for the GPU to get the data it needs to keep moving on, that's really the only benefit as Fiji isn't memory bandwidth starved.


----------



## MickyPearce

Would it be dangerous to run a 1.375v on HBM through the R9 Nano? It uses such a small ammount of current and wattage the temperatures don't appear to be a problem at 1.35v.


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Would it be dangerous to run a 1.375v on HBM through the R9 Nano? It uses such a small ammount of current and wattage the temperatures don't appear to be a problem at 1.35v.


i heard that the hbm ''safe value'' is 1.35, try it, if it died on you, please tell us


----------



## Flamingo

Afterburner v4.3 beta 4 released 6 days ago:
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
Quote:


> Added support for unofficial overclocking mode with disabled PowerPlay on PowerPlay7 capable hardware (AMD Tonga and newer graphics processors family)


Any benefits of overclocking with disabled Powerplay? Or is Powerplay there just to prevent the gpu running at max 100% clock speeds always.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> i heard that the hbm ''safe value'' is 1.35, try it, if it died on you, please tell us


Would genuinely like to hear if 1.375v is safe on air on the Nano though! I can't push the core any further regardless of votlage but I still have a good 15 degrees of temp headroom to play with and would love 600mhz HBM!


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I had a little play on that a few days ago for some HWBot subs, not convinced it fully gets HBM errors if occuring, gotta test more when have time. If you do some testing please do share how it is for you, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Interesting, as your stock VID DPM 7 is 1.193V you have +70mV , this fits in with what I saw on some samples that are higher leakage ASIC, allowing more headroom on VID increase before negative scaling.
> 
> What is your ASIC quality? result on best OC prior to negative scaling?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will have to find some results or maybe just run all new test



Edit: So the highest VID, at DPM 7 is 1.260 before I start to negatively scale.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661614 Graphics score of 8305 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661576 Graphics score of 8310 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661683 Graphics score of 8362 @1150/600 with VID of 1.260
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661759 Graphics score of 8530 @1190/600 with VID of 1.260

Note these are on the latest drivers which are said to have lower scores in 3Dmark. At least some users over on Guru3D have been mentioning lower scores on 16.5.3


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I will have to find some results or maybe just run all new test
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: So the highest VID, at DPM 7 is 1.260 before I start to negatively scale.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661614 Graphics score of 8305 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661576 Graphics score of 8310 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661683 Graphics score of 8362 @1150/600 with VID of 1.260
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661759 Graphics score of 8530 @1190/600 with VID of 1.260
> 
> Note these are on the latest drivers which are said to have lower scores in 3Dmark. At least some users over on Guru3D have been mentioning lower scores on 16.5.3


is it a fury x, if it his, id love to have your bios, i got 72.3% asic, id like to try that on mine


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> is it a fury x, if it his, id love to have your bios, i got 72.3% asic, id like to try that on mine


Lol no I'm sorry, it is a Sapphire TriX.


----------



## Huntcraft

R9 nano 1162/570
Firestrike nano futuremark record
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12294061
Firestrike extreme nano record
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8668962


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> R9 nano 1162/570
> Firestrike nano futuremark record
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12294061
> Firestrike extreme nano record
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8668962


Not bad. Is your Nano on air or water?

You should post them on hwbot

Firestrike: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20
Firestrike Extreme: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20
Firestrike Ultra: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_ultra/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## JonathanQC30

i opened my fury x, put artic silver 5 instead of the crappy thingy, replace the tubing by transparent one and change the rad for a 240mm, oh and bye bye retail fan. IT IS A MESS TO DEAL WITH







but my vrm are so cold now







help the stability for sure









ill send some pictures when ill be done


----------



## Gregix

I have only 58% asic q, so should I try oc mem more than 530? I have tri-x from saphire.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanQC30*
> 
> i opened my fury x, put artic silver 5 instead of the crappy thingy, replace the tubing by transparent one and change the rad for a 240mm, oh and bye bye retail fan. IT IS A MESS TO DEAL WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my vrm are so cold now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help the stability for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill send some pictures when ill be done


You do know AS5 performs is only mediocre right?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html

You should go for the top quality thermal compound, minus the liquid metal stuff.

Would love to see how you improved the loop. Did you get a EKWB custom block?


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> You do know AS5 performs is only mediocre right?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html
> 
> You should go for the top quality thermal compound, minus the liquid metal stuff.
> 
> Would love to see how you improved the loop. Did you get a EKWB custom block?


i use the retail pump/block and change the tubing and radiator, my vrm temps are nice now







ill send pictures later


----------



## Huntcraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Not bad. Is your Nano on air or water?
> 
> You should post them on hwbot
> 
> Firestrike: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20
> Firestrike Extreme: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20
> Firestrike Ultra: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_ultra/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_2519&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


I currently hold all of the 3dmark firestrike world records for nano on hwbot


----------



## Huntcraft

I'm Ace123 lol


----------



## JonathanQC30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> I'm Ace123 lol


i will really appreciate your expertise, i got some performance issues on my fury x


----------



## Huntcraft

Ok, what can I do for you?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I will have to find some results or maybe just run all new test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASIC Quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: So the highest VID, at DPM 7 is 1.260 before I start to negatively scale.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661614 Graphics score of 8305 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661576 Graphics score of 8310 @1150/600 with VID of 1.263
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661683 Graphics score of 8362 @1150/600 with VID of 1.260
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8661759 Graphics score of 8530 @1190/600 with VID of 1.260
> 
> Note these are on the latest drivers which are said to have lower scores in 3Dmark. At least some users over on Guru3D have been mentioning lower scores on 16.5.3


Cheers for all the data







.

For where you state VID is 1.260V did you enter this in Fiji bios editor? if so the 1.260V would not be SVI 2 compliant. You would end up either at 1.256V or 1.262V, you can check by doing registers dump.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for all the data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For where you state VID is 1.260V did you enter this in Fiji bios editor? if so the 1.260V would not be SVI 2 compliant. You would end up either at 1.256V or 1.262V, you can check by doing registers dump.


It's 1.256 so in that case it seems I get negative scaling at 1.262 lol.


----------



## wege12

Which bios should I flash if on the stock bios, my Fury X is stable at 1170mhz and 545 HBM at + 84mV and + 50 power limit?

Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

I would use the AMD Fury X updated ROM, this is in the ROM pack attached in OP and on AMD Community site. Post 730 has my method of setting up a ROM, I don't think you'll need +50 PL.


----------



## laum

I would like to decrease the minimum fan speed on my XFX nano, but to be honest I don't really have a clue what to change. Would it be possible to get this one into Fiji bios editor?


----------



## LtMatt

Here are the values for my Radeon Pro Duo for the OP. Core 1/HBM is the best clocking Fiji sample I've used (does 1200/600 in most benchmarks) and I've used a few. Core 2 is not quite as good and neither is the HBM, but it does 1172/545 in all but the toughest benchmarks.

Radeon Pro Duo Core 1 63.7% Asic

[ ADL PStates List ]

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.03100 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V

Radeon Pro Duo Core 2 58.8% Asic

[ ADL PStates List ]

State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.94300 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtMatt*
> 
> Here are the values for my Radeon Pro Duo for the OP. Core 1/HBM is the best clocking Fiji sample I've used (does 1200/600 in most benchmarks) and I've used a few. Core 2 is not quite as good and neither is the HBM, but it does 1172/545 in all but the toughest benchmarks.
> 
> Radeon Pro Duo Core 1 63.7% Asic
> 
> [ ADL PStates List ]
> 
> State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.03100 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V
> 
> Radeon Pro Duo Core 2 58.8% Asic
> 
> [ ADL PStates List ]
> 
> State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> State #1: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.94300 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V


Thanks for the data Matt, as the Pro Duo is essentially two Nanos on one PCB this is particularly interesting to me as a Nano owner! Would you mind providing information on how you reached such glorious clocks on Core 1 in particular? Any voltage tweaks?

I'm starting to think my Nano is capable of a lot more than a measly 1025/570 but one or more parts are overheating when pushed to 1050+. Has anyone had any luck increasing Nano OC clocks by increasing its cooling? Either directly by changing out the heatsink and fan or by providing a fan blowing on the exposed PCB back?

Cheers!


----------



## LtMatt

Core 1 happily runs 1172/545 24/7 at around +126v to 132v. That sounds like a hell of a lot, but because of the low stock voltage it takes it up to around 1.25v1.268v. I can get it up to 1200/600 at +150v which it can run all but the toughest benchmarks, Sleeping Dogs etc. Sleeping Dogs makes the core clocks throttle it draws so much wattage!

In Ashes and Hitman though, you can see Core 1 putting up a stellar performance in the DX12 bench threads on OcuK.

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18720374
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18732901


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laum*
> 
> I would like to decrease the minimum fan speed on my XFX nano, but to be honest I don't really have a clue what to change. Would it be possible to get this one into Fiji bios editor?


It would be possible but I have yet to test it's effect. A member before in the thread had shown interest in this mod and IIRC was going to test it but never reported back.

In OP is heading *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* within it is section *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*, the image shows hex value which relates to:-

Code:



Code:


UCHAR   ucMinimumPWMLimit;                   /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set.    This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */

in Powerplay of ROM, you will need to manually mod the correct offset to test it and fix checksum using Fiji bios editor app. If I have time later tonight I will test mod, then it is a case of DDSZ coding it into Fiji bios editor.


----------



## laum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It would be possible but I have yet to test it's effect. A member before in the thread had shown interest in this mod and IIRC was going to test it but never reported back.
> 
> In OP is heading *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* within it is section *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*, the image shows hex value which relates to:-
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> UCHAR   ucMinimumPWMLimit;                   /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set.    This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */
> 
> in Powerplay of ROM, you will need to manually mod the correct offset to test it and fix checksum using Fiji bios editor app. If I have time later tonight I will test mod, then it is a case of DDSZ coding it into Fiji bios editor.


I actually managed to update my bios and decreased min limit 20%->5%. Tbh its quite hard to notice proper difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for update







, I also tried it on my Fury X. Modded 15% to 10%, monitoring apps showed decrease of fan speed/duty cycle, ~1000RPM @ idle went to ~800RPM.

Perhaps @DDSZ will add this mod to Fiji bios editor in next release.


----------



## gupsterg

Fellow members I would like to discuss HBM clocking







.

So basically when I got my Fiji cards I noted AMD Matt had stated on a few forums that HBM clocks in discreet steps, 500.00/545.45/600.00/666.66MHz. Now bear in mind this guy is involved with AMD and also that he has no reason to share misinformation. I was surprised by this information, as when HBM overclocking became available in MSI AB, the slider would not increment in such steps as AMD Matt had posted about.

Basically HBM overclocking via MSI AB (other OC tools) will not increment in steps as it has no knowledge how HBM increments.

Next let's look at OverDrive page, the slider for HBM clock became available through bios mod, again OverDrive has no knowledge how HBM increments. If you install older Catalyst driver it will increment in 1MHz steps, with Crimison drivers it will increment in 5MHz steps.

Next VRAM_Info, this section sets up the HBM RAM. In that section we can see there are 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz straps/timings, this information is not again solid proof how HBM steps.

So basically for months viewing at all of above I was confused what is going with HBM







. 3DM13 had been the most sensitive benchmark on Hawaii for RAM tweaks, so I used it on Fiji as well. Now as HBM performance scaling was so small, it become difficult to use this bench data to categorically say how HBM clocks.

Then I thought stability testing is the answer, like highlighted in my previous posts I had assessed 1135/535 was stable for:-

i) lengthy [email protected] runs (12hrs+).
ii) 3DM13/Heaven/Valley each looped for over 1hrs each.
iii) general gaming.

Where as 540MHz or 540MHz was creating issues.

Then one day whilst running [email protected] my 1135 (+31mV) / 535 (+0mV) was failing in [email protected]







, I lowered HBM to 525MHz, which still did not solve the "bad state" in GPU slot. Finally only using 500MHz HBM clock solved the issue, I tested then ~ 60hrs [email protected] with 1135 (+31mV) / 500 (+0mV), to me this meant GPU OC was fine and HBM OC is the issue. This also meant my idea to test HBM clocking steps by stability testing was a flop







.

Due to all the wasted time testing HBM OC and lack of performance gain from it I thought just tweak lowering MVDDC below stock whilst being at 500MHz. This exercise showed that 1.2V @ 500MHz is not stable for all uses I had for GPU, ~1.263V was. This again was confusing and a setback IMO







. SK Hynix state 1.2V, AMD state 1.3V, I can only conclude from this testing that HBM 1 due to perhaps production variation requires 1.3V.

So after failing to successfully OC HBM with full stability and under volting at stock clock I was no closer to knowing how the steps of HBM clocking were







. Whilst going over past data I came across an AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark which I had done on Fiji, this to me seemed like the *EUREKA* moment







.



Spoiler: HBM Clock/stepping testing



AMD Fury X 107 ROM used, only mods were:-

i) HBM clock set to 100MHz in PowerPlay.
ii) OD RAM Limit raised to 600MHz so HBM OC'ing available without using "Extend Official Overclocking Limit" in MSI AB.
iii) MVDDC set to 1.325V for testing upto HBM 600MHz.

*Note:* Due to my i5 rig running stability testing of Fury X No 2 @ 1135/545 I used my Q6600 rig for testing. I will update data ASAP, excluding Memory Read / Write all other bench data is spot on with i5+Fury X run done in the past.



Spoiler: HBM 100MHz









Spoiler: HBM 400MHz









Spoiler: HBM 500MHz









Spoiler: HBM 520MHz









Spoiler: HBM 535MHz









Spoiler: HBM 545MHz









Spoiler: HBM 565MHz









Spoiler: HBM 575MHz









Spoiler: HBM 600MHz










Basically 100MHz vs 400MHz huge difference, then there is large difference between 400MHz vs 500MHz. 520MHz is clocking at 500MHz. 535MHz is clocking at 545MHz and so did 565MHz. 575MHz is clocking to 600MHz and so did 630MHz (due to time limit ran 1 run, thus no screenie). I increased HBM voltage upto 1.35V to test 666MHz but as soon as bench started I got artifact on screen.

So viewing the data above I can see now why 535MHz and 525MHz was failing stability testing recently, I can only conclude why 545MHz and 540MHz artifact quicker in stability testing is due to possibly HBM clock getting close to correct step thus aspects we're unaware of concerning HBM/MC coming into play.

On the i5+Fury X rig I have been testing for just over 61.5hrs continuously using [email protected] to get 1135/545 stable. Initially I set HBM voltage stock and over a 22.5hr run GPU entered "bad state" twice and did not lose a work unit. So then I upped HBM voltage by +6.25mV, within 12hrs I had 1x bad state. I then increased HBM voltage to +12.5mV, within 5hrs 1x bad state, so then I went +18.75mV so far passed 22hrs [email protected] and going







. I'm gonna let this card fold until at least another 9hrs







.

I hope members will share data on AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark for HBM clocks testing.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fellow members I would like to discuss HBM clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So basically when I got my Fiji cards I noted AMD Matt had stated on a few forums that HBM clocks in discreet steps, 500.00/545.45/600.00/666.66MHz. Now bear in mind this guy is involved with AMD and also that he has no reason to share misinformation. I was surprised by this information, as when HBM overclocking became available in MSI AB, the slider would not increment in such steps as AMD Matt had posted about.
> 
> Basically HBM overclocking via MSI AB (other OC tools) will not increment in steps as it has no knowledge how HBM increments.
> 
> Next let's look at OverDrive page, the slider for HBM clock became available through bios mod, again OverDrive has no knowledge how HBM increments. If you install older Catalyst driver it will increment in 1MHz steps, with Crimison drivers it will increment in 5MHz steps.
> 
> Next VRAM_Info, this section sets up the HBM RAM. In that section we can see there are 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz straps/timings, this information is not again solid proof how HBM steps.
> 
> So basically for months viewing at all of above I was confused what is going with HBM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3DM13 had been the most sensitive benchmark on Hawaii for RAM tweaks, so I used it on Fiji as well. Now as HBM performance scaling was so small, it become difficult to use this bench data to categorically say how HBM clocks.
> 
> Then I thought stability testing is the answer, like highlighted in my previous posts I had assessed 1135/535 was stable for:-
> 
> i) lengthy [email protected] runs (12hrs+).
> ii) 3DM13/Heaven/Valley each looped for over 1hrs each.
> iii) general gaming.
> 
> Where as 540MHz or 540MHz was creating issues.
> 
> Then one day whilst running [email protected] my 1135 (+31mV) / 535 (+0mV) was failing in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I lowered HBM to 525MHz, which still did not solve the "bad state" in GPU slot. Finally only using 500MHz HBM clock solved the issue, I tested then ~ 60hrs [email protected] with 1135 (+31mV) / 500 (+0mV), to me this meant GPU OC was fine and HBM OC is the issue. This also meant my idea to test HBM clocking steps by stability testing was a flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Due to all the wasted time testing HBM OC and lack of performance gain from it I thought just tweak lowering MVDDC below stock whilst being at 500MHz. This exercise showed that 1.2V @ 500MHz is not stable for all uses I had for GPU, ~1.263V was. This again was confusing and a setback IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SK Hynix state 1.2V, AMD state 1.3V, I can only conclude from this testing that HBM 1 due to perhaps production variation requires 1.3V.
> 
> So after failing to successfully OC HBM with full stability and under volting at stock clock I was no closer to knowing how the steps of HBM clocking were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whilst going over past data I came across an AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark which I had done on Fiji, this to me seemed like the *EUREKA* moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM Clock/stepping testing
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Fury X 107 ROM used, only mods were:-
> 
> i) HBM clock set to 100MHz in PowerPlay.
> ii) OD RAM Limit raised to 600MHz so HBM OC'ing available without using "Extend Official Overclocking Limit" in MSI AB.
> iii) MVDDC set to 1.325V for testing upto HBM 600MHz.
> 
> *Note:* Due to my i5 rig running stability testing of Fury X No 2 @ 1135/545 I used my Q6600 rig for testing. I will update data ASAP, excluding Memory Read / Write all other bench data is spot on with i5+Fury X run done in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 100MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 400MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 500MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 520MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 535MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 545MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 565MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 575MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically 100MHz vs 400MHz huge difference, then there is large difference between 400MHz vs 500MHz. 520MHz is clocking at 500MHz. 535MHz is clocking at 545MHz and so did 565MHz. 575MHz is clocking to 600MHz and so did 630MHz (due to time limit ran 1 run, thus no screenie). I increased HBM voltage upto 1.35V to test 666MHz but as soon as bench started I got artifact on screen.
> 
> So viewing the data above I can see now why 535MHz and 525MHz was failing stability testing recently, I can only conclude why 545MHz and 540MHz artifact quicker in stability testing is due to possibly HBM clock getting close to correct step thus aspects we're unaware of concerning HBM/MC coming into play.
> 
> On the i5+Fury X rig I have been testing for just over 61.5hrs continuously using [email protected] to get 1135/545 stable. Initially I set HBM voltage stock and over a 22.5hr run GPU entered "bad state" twice and did not lose a work unit. So then I upped HBM voltage by +6.25mV, within 12hrs I had 1x bad state. I then increased HBM voltage to +12.5mV, within 5hrs 1x bad state, so then I went +18.75mV so far passed 22hrs [email protected] and going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna let this card fold until at least another 9hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I hope members will share data on AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark for HBM clocks testing.


This is a really weird synchronicity - I literally discovered this about 6 hours ago! haha my new Noctua 3000rpms arrived and I was benching my CPU with some new clockspeeds when I tried the AIDA gpgpu test - noticed it gave vmem benchmark and tried 500 vs 570 haha.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for your confirmation







.

I agree it is weird







.

I did not have time to test between 100MHz & 400MHz, may do when have time, but probably no use







.

I now think peeps will be grabbing my MVDDC ROMs







, if they need extra juice







.

I'm hoping now I can finally test 400MHz timings in 500MHz/600MHz strap making 545MHz hopefully perform better







.


----------



## Eliovp

This is some awesome research!

As you know, i've been running my memclock at 300 because in my case it gave me a better stability.

Now knowing about those straps, i will be testing with 400 in stead of 300. The only thing i'm worried about is the voltage, as i lowered that as well.

I don't know how my cards will react when setting memory to 100. I guess that'll be to low..

A shame that there isn't a strap at 250 or so.. that would in my case be awesome.

Anyhow, thank you Gupsterg, as always!

Greetings!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries mate on research share







.

I have no clue if 300MHz HBM clock will be clocking to 400MHz by memory controller (did not have time to test), but you can test and share mate







.

Don't worry too much about the straps in the ROM.

100MHz strap timings will be used for HBM clock = to or < 100Mhz HBM clock.

400MHz strap timings will be used for HBM clocks 101MHz - 400MHz.

500MHz & 600MHz strap are identical timings, HBM clocks 401MHz to whatever maximum HBM clock a member can archive will use those.

As you won't be going for higher than 500MHz HBM clock I suggest make MVDDC stock in a ROM (ie 1.3V), set HBM clock as 100MHz, you won't need to increase OverDrive RAM limit in ROM as you'll be under 500MHz for HBM Clock. Then get a result for 100MHz AIDA GPGPU bench and then test increases (20-25Mhz at time perhaps) to see how bench reacts







.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for your confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I agree it is weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did not have time to test between 100MHz & 400MHz, may do when have time, but probably no use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I now think peeps will be grabbing my MVDDC ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if they need extra juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm hoping now I can finally test 400MHz timings in 500MHz/600MHz strap making 545MHz hopefully perform better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be very interested in a tight timing Nano rom! I couldnt get above 570mhz stable at 1.35v on the mem but tighter timings would be welcome!


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries mate on research share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have no clue if 300MHz HBM clock will be clocking to 400MHz by memory controller (did not have time to test), but you can test and share mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As you won't be going for higher than 500MHz HBM clock I suggest make MVDDC stock in a ROM (ie 1.3V), set HBM clock as 100MHz, you won't need to increase OverDrive RAM limit in ROM as you'll be under 500MHz for HBM Clock. Then get a result for 100MHz AIDA GPGPU bench and then test increases (20-25Mhz at time perhaps) to see how bench reacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Will do later this week.

Thx again!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fellow members I would like to discuss HBM clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So basically when I got my Fiji cards I noted AMD Matt had stated on a few forums that HBM clocks in discreet steps, 500.00/545.45/600.00/666.66MHz. Now bear in mind this guy is involved with AMD and also that he has no reason to share misinformation. I was surprised by this information, as when HBM overclocking became available in MSI AB, the slider would not increment in such steps as AMD Matt had posted about.
> 
> Basically HBM overclocking via MSI AB (other OC tools) will not increment in steps as it has no knowledge how HBM increments.
> 
> Next let's look at OverDrive page, the slider for HBM clock became available through bios mod, again OverDrive has no knowledge how HBM increments. If you install older Catalyst driver it will increment in 1MHz steps, with Crimison drivers it will increment in 5MHz steps.
> 
> Next VRAM_Info, this section sets up the HBM RAM. In that section we can see there are 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz straps/timings, this information is not again solid proof how HBM steps.
> 
> So basically for months viewing at all of above I was confused what is going with HBM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3DM13 had been the most sensitive benchmark on Hawaii for RAM tweaks, so I used it on Fiji as well. Now as HBM performance scaling was so small, it become difficult to use this bench data to categorically say how HBM clocks.
> 
> Then I thought stability testing is the answer, like highlighted in my previous posts I had assessed 1135/535 was stable for:-
> 
> i) lengthy [email protected] runs (12hrs+).
> ii) 3DM13/Heaven/Valley each looped for over 1hrs each.
> iii) general gaming.
> 
> Where as 540MHz or 540MHz was creating issues.
> 
> Then one day whilst running [email protected] my 1135 (+31mV) / 535 (+0mV) was failing in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I lowered HBM to 525MHz, which still did not solve the "bad state" in GPU slot. Finally only using 500MHz HBM clock solved the issue, I tested then ~ 60hrs [email protected] with 1135 (+31mV) / 500 (+0mV), to me this meant GPU OC was fine and HBM OC is the issue. This also meant my idea to test HBM clocking steps by stability testing was a flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Due to all the wasted time testing HBM OC and lack of performance gain from it I thought just tweak lowering MVDDC below stock whilst being at 500MHz. This exercise showed that 1.2V @ 500MHz is not stable for all uses I had for GPU, ~1.263V was. This again was confusing and a setback IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SK Hynix state 1.2V, AMD state 1.3V, I can only conclude from this testing that HBM 1 due to perhaps production variation requires 1.3V.
> 
> So after failing to successfully OC HBM with full stability and under volting at stock clock I was no closer to knowing how the steps of HBM clocking were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whilst going over past data I came across an AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark which I had done on Fiji, this to me seemed like the *EUREKA* moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM Clock/stepping testing
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Fury X 107 ROM used, only mods were:-
> 
> i) HBM clock set to 100MHz in PowerPlay.
> ii) OD RAM Limit raised to 600MHz so HBM OC'ing available without using "Extend Official Overclocking Limit" in MSI AB.
> iii) MVDDC set to 1.325V for testing upto HBM 600MHz.
> 
> *Note:* Due to my i5 rig running stability testing of Fury X No 2 @ 1135/545 I used my Q6600 rig for testing. I will update data ASAP, excluding Memory Read / Write all other bench data is spot on with i5+Fury X run done in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 100MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 400MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 500MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 520MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 535MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 545MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 565MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 575MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically 100MHz vs 400MHz huge difference, then there is large difference between 400MHz vs 500MHz. 520MHz is clocking at 500MHz. 535MHz is clocking at 545MHz and so did 565MHz. 575MHz is clocking to 600MHz and so did 630MHz (due to time limit ran 1 run, thus no screenie). I increased HBM voltage upto 1.35V to test 666MHz but as soon as bench started I got artifact on screen.
> 
> So viewing the data above I can see now why 535MHz and 525MHz was failing stability testing recently, I can only conclude why 545MHz and 540MHz artifact quicker in stability testing is due to possibly HBM clock getting close to correct step thus aspects we're unaware of concerning HBM/MC coming into play.
> 
> On the i5+Fury X rig I have been testing for just over 61.5hrs continuously using [email protected] to get 1135/545 stable. Initially I set HBM voltage stock and over a 22.5hr run GPU entered "bad state" twice and did not lose a work unit. So then I upped HBM voltage by +6.25mV, within 12hrs I had 1x bad state. I then increased HBM voltage to +12.5mV, within 5hrs 1x bad state, so then I went +18.75mV so far passed 22hrs [email protected] and going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna let this card fold until at least another 9hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I hope members will share data on AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark for HBM clocks testing.


amazing research.. How do you set the hbm voltage manually?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep for your confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I agree it is weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did not have time to test between 100MHz & 400MHz, may do when have time, but probably no use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I now think peeps will be grabbing my MVDDC ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if they need extra juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm hoping now I can finally test 400MHz timings in 500MHz/600MHz strap making 545MHz hopefully perform better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am also down for share research to help push our cards further lol.

Oh and how do you plan on testing 400Mhz timings with a higher strap, I feel like I am missing something haha. Anyways I will do more when I have more time but this is my results at 600Mhz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> amazing research.. How do you set the hbm voltage manually?


HBM voltage can only be set via ROM at present, there is a software method (posted demo in this thread before, without the method). Unwinder (author of MSI AB) highlighted the software method I was using was "unsafe". As I was commanding the VRM chip via i2c command through MSI AB. He has highlighted AMD has said due to SMC on Fiji, software should message it for changes. I tried what I thought would be appropriate SMC message via MSI AB to manipulate MVDDC but it did not work.

As you have a Strix which doesn't have dual bios (AFAIK) I have not placed VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM in OP, currently there is only AMD ref PCB Fury / Fury X / Nano ROMs in OP, will be adding Radeon Pro Duo (just been busy







).

I'm willing to give a Strix card owner an offset ROM *but* by PM at present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I am also down for share research to help push our cards further lol.
> 
> Oh and how do you plan on testing 400Mhz timings with a higher strap, I feel like I am missing something haha. Anyways I will do more when I have more time but this is my results at 600Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for viewing and participating







.

What I need is some test results at various HBM clocks by other members







, say 500MHz / 520MHz / 535MHz / 545MHz / 565MHz / 575MHz / 600MHz.

How we can test 400MHz strap timings is by copying them and overwriting them in 500MHz & 600MHz strap







, this is my preferred method at present, there is another method.

I have tested this mod before, IIRC performance scaling was low, *but* at the time I wasn't sticking to correct HBM clock step (ie 500/545/600). So may well have been just run to run variance we see in 3DM FS. I had shelved this mod until I had reached conclusion how HBM is clocking plus I needed to know if I can gain a long term stable HBM clock, before throwing tighter timings into testing.

On another note 1135/545 has reached over ~25hrs continuous [email protected] "bad state" free on CPU / GPU slots







(PPD low as hit low scoring unit







) .



fh_log.txt 112k .txt file


PC has not been off for over 65hrs







, UK weather has been great past few days, seeing temps of 27C daytime and 21C nighttime (~12am) on room temp monitor.


----------



## Alastair

So now that we have HBM clocking sorted. Now we need to reveal the mystery behind negative scaling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So now that we have HBM clocking sorted. Now we need to reveal the mystery behind negative scaling.


That's the one I'm waiting on









My Fury could hit over 1200 core if I can give it enough voltage


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you for viewing and participating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What I need is some test results at various HBM clocks by other members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , say 500MHz / 520MHz / 535MHz / 545MHz / 565MHz / 575MHz / 600MHz.
> 
> How we can test 400MHz strap timings is by copying them and overwriting them in 500MHz & 600MHz strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my preferred method at present, there is another method.
> 
> I have tested this mod before, IIRC performance scaling was low, *but* at the time I wasn't sticking to correct HBM clock step (ie 500/545/600). So may well have been just run to run variance we see in 3DM FS. I had shelved this mod until I had reached conclusion how HBM is clocking plus I needed to know if I can gain a long term stable HBM clock, before throwing tighter timings into testing.
> 
> On another note 1135/545 has reached over ~25hrs continuous [email protected] "bad state" free on CPU / GPU slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PPD low as hit low scoring unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> 
> 
> fh_log.txt 112k .txt file
> 
> 
> PC has not been off for over 65hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , UK weather has been great past few days, seeing temps of 27C daytime and 21C nighttime (~12am) on room temp monitor.


Okay so I have below 500, 520, 535, 545, 565, 570, 575, and 600Mhz. Also the results from 570 look a bit strange to me, but what do you think?


----------



## gupsterg

@Alastair @sgt bilko

This is tricky







.


Spoiler: Viewpoint on AIB/AMD regarding OC negative scaling



I know Alastair you posted you've contacted Sapphire / AMD about it. I don't think anything will come of it. As we know OC ability is not guaranteed by anyone. Next AMD have no voltage control as part of OverDrive, so what occurs with added voltage is really not their "thing" IMO. I've never read the disclaimer/terms we accept to enable OverDrive, but it probably does not guarantee OC ability either I would think. MSI AB, Sapphire TriXX, etc even though having AIB branding/support,etc, again does not have any guarantee what it will achieve for an end users card. We can probably all add to this more, but I think this covers it.





Spoiler: Viewpoint from my cards and member shares / misc info



My testing method has been kept a bit limited for comparing between cards 1x Fury Tri-X + 6x Fury X). I have not given more than +50mV to a card, on occasions have gone for higher clocks with that offset for 1150 to 1175. These tests were bench stable and artifact free, I've noted one card may scale with clocks above 1150 and another not, I won't present this data as it's just basically "off the cuff" tests.

The cards which seem to scale above 1150 are ones which I would deem higher ASIC quality. I could not get the rating for few cards as no apps supported it at the time and they got disposed of. How I deemed they were higher ASIC quality was using info The Stilt has posted about Hawaii. ie higher power draw = higher LeakageID = lower DPM 7 VID = higher ASIC quality. One such Fury X had 1.187V DPM 7 VID, within a week it could not sustain the OC that had been tested initially in first few days. Some of these cards don't get powered down when their in my rigs.

Having had all these cards/some data, as soon as ASIC quality rating become available, I noted something on 2 cards which were performing "iffy" on OC'ing, see this post.

Now sample 6 Fiji (Fury X) was basically pulled from the rig within a day, it was showing OK stability holding an OC for 3D loads *but* couldn't run [email protected] even at stock IIRC (will check data). I replaced it with sample 7 Fiji (Fury X), this run [email protected] in same rig for over 24hrs+ at stock. It also managed 1100MHz at stock VID (IIRC) but 1115MHz with upto +18mV was not stable for over 12hrs, will be getting back to testing it further soon.

Getting back to higher ASIC quality (where it is not "bad" ASIC IMO), loosely speaking members which are posting data in the several threads I participate seem to have more headroom on voltage application without negative performance scaling. I can not see how we can make say a lower ASIC quality appear as higher ASIC quality as ROM/driver reads a "fused ID" for leakage from ASIC. This "fused ID" can not be circumvented AFAIK. There are also other properties to GPU which I don't understand and don't have full info.



@shadowxaero

Many thanks for your time and share







, +rep







.

570MHz would be setting to 545MHz IMO, it's probably just a very good 545MHz run. Rest of your data is matching what I have seen in mine, soon will stop [email protected] on i5 rig and test on that. I will compile a table from my Q6600 runs / yours / my i5 runs plus if anyone else supplies data







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Alastair @sgt bilko
> 
> This is tricky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Viewpoint on AIB/AMD regarding OC negative scaling
> 
> 
> 
> I know Alastair you posted you've contacted Sapphire / AMD about it. I don't think anything will come of it. As we know OC ability is not guaranteed by anyone. Next AMD have no voltage control as part of OverDrive, so what occurs with added voltage is really not their "thing" IMO. MSI AB, Sapphire TriXX, etc even though having AIB branding/support,etc, again does not have any guarantee what it will achieve for an end users card. We can probably all add to this more, but I think this covers it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Viewpoint from my cards and member shares / misc info
> 
> 
> 
> My testing method has been kept a bit limited for comparing between cards 1x Fury Tri-X + 6x Fury X). I have not given more than +50mV to a card, on occasions have gone for higher clocks with that offset for 1150 to 1175. These tests were bench stable and artifact free, I've noted one card may scale with clocks above 1150 and another not, I won't present this data as it's just basically "off the cuff" tests.
> 
> The cards which seem to scale above 1150 are ones which I would deem higher ASIC quality. I could not get the rating for few cards as no apps supported it at the time and they got disposed of. How I deemed they were higher ASIC quality was using info The Stilt has posted about Hawaii. ie higher power draw = higher LeakageID = lower DPM 7 VID = higher ASIC quality. One such Fury X had 1.187V DPM 7 VID, within a week it could not sustain the OC that had been tested initially in first few days. Some of these cards don't get powered down when their in my rigs.
> 
> Having had all these cards/some data, as soon as ASIC quality rating become available, I noted something on 2 cards which were performing "iffy" on OC'ing, see this post.
> 
> Now sample 6 Fiji (Fury X) was basically pulled from the rig within a day, it was showing OK stability holding an OC for 3D loads *but* couldn't run [email protected] even at stock IIRC (will check data). I replaced it with sample 7 Fiji (Fury X), this run [email protected] in same rig for over 24hrs+ at stock. It also managed 1100MHz at stock VID (IIRC) but 1115MHz with upto +18mV was not stable for over 12hrs, will be getting back to testing it further soon.
> 
> Getting back to higher ASIC quality (where it is not "bad" ASIC IMO), loosely speaking members which are posting data in the several threads I participate seem to have more headroom on voltage application without negative performance scaling. I can not see how we can make say a lower ASIC quality appear as higher ASIC quality as ROM/driver reads a "fused ID" for leakage from ASIC. This "fused ID" can not be circumvented AFAIK. There are also other properties to GPU which I don't understand and don't have full info.
> 
> 
> 
> @shadowxaero
> 
> Many thanks for your time and share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 570MHz would be setting to 545MHz IMO, it's probably just a very good 545MHz run. Rest of your data is matching what I have seen in mine, soon will stop [email protected] on i5 rig and test on that. I will compile a table from my Q6600 runs / yours / my i5 runs plus if anyone else supplies data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be curious if anyone with a Fury Strix or Fury Nitro has had negative scaling because that would rule it down to the core alone and nothing to do with the reference PCB









From memory when I had the Nitro it didn't exhibit the negative scaling the same way my XFX Fury or the Fury X does.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Can't believe NVIDIA scammed everyone like this:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/bad-news-rich-people-you-wont-be-able-to-use-your-gtx-1080-in-4-way-sli/

Wait, yes I can


----------



## Flamingo

-whoops wrong thread- sorry.


----------



## bluezone

A couple weeks back I decided to try and tackle negative voltage scaling on the Nano. I decided to try voltage (VID) offset adjustment (via Sapphire Trixx) combined with DPM7 frequency and voltage
adjustments.

Before I get too far with this, if your card doesn't respond positively to -/+ offset voltage, then likely none of this will help you.

My particular Nano responds well to negative voltage offset (-32mv). But this limits me to a max stable overclock of 1100 Mhz. To clock to 1130 with negative scaling I need "0" voltage offset. For higher frequencies I require a "+" offset, with greater resulting negative scaling.
Straight ROM mods with no VID offset present me with a slight but not great improvement and not better performance than 1100 Mhz. frequency with negative offset. I assumed this was still a form of negative scaling.
I decided the key was to find the voltage offset "sweet spot" for DPM's 0-6 (I'll explain how to get this if anyone is interested); with a ROM (Bios) frequency and voltage adjustment to DPM7 (@ stable overclock). One of the problems with making a offset voltage adjustment; is that this effects VID for DPM7 as well. To compensate a farther adjustment to DPM7 VID setting equal and opposite to offset voltage would be required.
Now we enter into a secondary problem. Max stock VID is just shy of 1.3v. This in effect limits Max stable allowable DPM7 frequency to Max applicable voltage. So this application is voltage limited without voltage mods.

With all this said, VID DPM7 @ 1130 is 1.268v (max) via DPM dump on my Nano. So 1.268 + (-1 x -.032) = 1.3v, so problem. But 1125 Mhz. @ 1.292 v is stable with -032 offset (relative actual VID is 1.26).

The result of this (margin of error) VERY slightly better 3DM 11 score and no negative scaling, but power and possibly heat throttling. Air cooled Nano's don't need more heat production so this doesn't help me.

To go father with this a someone with good results to offset voltage, voltage mods and adequate cooling would have to try.

Gupsterg has tried this idea with no improvement, but none of his Fury's respond well to offset voltage.

Side note: With Gusterg's results on offset voltage I'm left to wonder if platform (mother boards) effects results with offset voltage.

Anyhow. This is one of the things I've been up to.

Cheers


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fellow members I would like to discuss HBM clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So basically when I got my Fiji cards I noted AMD Matt had stated on a few forums that HBM clocks in discreet steps, 500.00/545.45/600.00/666.66MHz. Now bear in mind this guy is involved with AMD and also that he has no reason to share misinformation. I was surprised by this information, as when HBM overclocking became available in MSI AB, the slider would not increment in such steps as AMD Matt had posted about.
> 
> Basically HBM overclocking via MSI AB (other OC tools) will not increment in steps as it has no knowledge how HBM increments.
> 
> Next let's look at OverDrive page, the slider for HBM clock became available through bios mod, again OverDrive has no knowledge how HBM increments. If you install older Catalyst driver it will increment in 1MHz steps, with Crimison drivers it will increment in 5MHz steps.
> 
> Next VRAM_Info, this section sets up the HBM RAM. In that section we can see there are 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz straps/timings, this information is not again solid proof how HBM steps.
> 
> So basically for months viewing at all of above I was confused what is going with HBM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3DM13 had been the most sensitive benchmark on Hawaii for RAM tweaks, so I used it on Fiji as well. Now as HBM performance scaling was so small, it become difficult to use this bench data to categorically say how HBM clocks.
> 
> Then I thought stability testing is the answer, like highlighted in my previous posts I had assessed 1135/535 was stable for:-
> 
> i) lengthy [email protected] runs (12hrs+).
> ii) 3DM13/Heaven/Valley each looped for over 1hrs each.
> iii) general gaming.
> 
> Where as 540MHz or 540MHz was creating issues.
> 
> Then one day whilst running [email protected] my 1135 (+31mV) / 535 (+0mV) was failing in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I lowered HBM to 525MHz, which still did not solve the "bad state" in GPU slot. Finally only using 500MHz HBM clock solved the issue, I tested then ~ 60hrs [email protected] with 1135 (+31mV) / 500 (+0mV), to me this meant GPU OC was fine and HBM OC is the issue. This also meant my idea to test HBM clocking steps by stability testing was a flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Due to all the wasted time testing HBM OC and lack of performance gain from it I thought just tweak lowering MVDDC below stock whilst being at 500MHz. This exercise showed that 1.2V @ 500MHz is not stable for all uses I had for GPU, ~1.263V was. This again was confusing and a setback IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SK Hynix state 1.2V, AMD state 1.3V, I can only conclude from this testing that HBM 1 due to perhaps production variation requires 1.3V.
> 
> So after failing to successfully OC HBM with full stability and under volting at stock clock I was no closer to knowing how the steps of HBM clocking were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whilst going over past data I came across an AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark which I had done on Fiji, this to me seemed like the *EUREKA* moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM Clock/stepping testing
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Fury X 107 ROM used, only mods were:-
> 
> i) HBM clock set to 100MHz in PowerPlay.
> ii) OD RAM Limit raised to 600MHz so HBM OC'ing available without using "Extend Official Overclocking Limit" in MSI AB.
> iii) MVDDC set to 1.325V for testing upto HBM 600MHz.
> 
> *Note:* Due to my i5 rig running stability testing of Fury X No 2 @ 1135/545 I used my Q6600 rig for testing. I will update data ASAP, excluding Memory Read / Write all other bench data is spot on with i5+Fury X run done in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 100MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 400MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 500MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 520MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 535MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 545MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 565MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 575MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HBM 600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically 100MHz vs 400MHz huge difference, then there is large difference between 400MHz vs 500MHz. 520MHz is clocking at 500MHz. 535MHz is clocking at 545MHz and so did 565MHz. 575MHz is clocking to 600MHz and so did 630MHz (due to time limit ran 1 run, thus no screenie). I increased HBM voltage upto 1.35V to test 666MHz but as soon as bench started I got artifact on screen.
> 
> So viewing the data above I can see now why 535MHz and 525MHz was failing stability testing recently, I can only conclude why 545MHz and 540MHz artifact quicker in stability testing is due to possibly HBM clock getting close to correct step thus aspects we're unaware of concerning HBM/MC coming into play.
> 
> On the i5+Fury X rig I have been testing for just over 61.5hrs continuously using [email protected] to get 1135/545 stable. Initially I set HBM voltage stock and over a 22.5hr run GPU entered "bad state" twice and did not lose a work unit. So then I upped HBM voltage by +6.25mV, within 12hrs I had 1x bad state. I then increased HBM voltage to +12.5mV, within 5hrs 1x bad state, so then I went +18.75mV so far passed 22hrs [email protected] and going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna let this card fold until at least another 9hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I hope members will share data on AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark for HBM clocks testing.


REP +1.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> A couple weeks back I decided to try and tackle negative voltage scaling on the Nano. I decided to try voltage (VID) offset adjustment (via Sapphire Trixx) combined with DPM7 frequency and voltage
> adjustments.
> 
> Before I get too far with this, if your card doesn't respond positively to -/+ offset voltage, then likely none of this will help you.
> 
> My particular Nano responds well to negative voltage offset (-32mv). But this limits me to a max stable overclock of 1100 Mhz. To clock to 1130 with negative scaling I need "0" voltage offset. For higher frequencies I require a "+" offset, with greater resulting negative scaling.
> Straight ROM mods with no VID offset present me with a slight but not great improvement and not better performance than 1100 Mhz. frequency with negative offset. I assumed this was still a form of negative scaling.
> I decided the key was to find the voltage offset "sweet spot" for DPM's 0-6 (I'll explain how to get this if anyone is interested); with a ROM (Bios) frequency and voltage adjustment to DPM7 (@ stable overclock). One of the problems with making a offset voltage adjustment; is that this effects VID for DPM7 as well. To compensate a farther adjustment to DPM7 VID setting equal and opposite to offset voltage would be required.
> Now we enter into a secondary problem. Max stock VID is just shy of 1.3v. This in effect limits Max stable allowable DPM7 frequency to Max applicable voltage. So this application is voltage limited without voltage mods.
> 
> With all this said, VID DPM7 @ 1130 is 1.268v (max) via DPM dump on my Nano. So 1.268 + (-1 x -.032) = 1.3v, so problem. But 1125 Mhz. @ 1.292 v is stable with -032 offset (relative actual VID is 1.26).
> 
> The result of this (margin of error) VERY slightly better 3DM 11 score and no negative scaling, but power and possibly heat throttling. Air cooled Nano's don't need more heat production so this doesn't help me.
> 
> To go father with this a someone with good results to offset voltage, voltage mods and adequate cooling would have to try.
> 
> Gupsterg has tried this idea with no improvement, but none of his Fury's respond well to offset voltage.
> 
> Side note: With Gusterg's results on offset voltage I'm left to wonder if platform (mother boards) effects results with offset voltage.
> 
> Anyhow. This is one of the things I've been up to.
> 
> Cheers


What kinda cooling is your Nano on?


----------



## gupsterg

@bluezone

I wouldn't say "none of his Fury's respond well to offset voltage."







.

Let's say my stock VID is 1.212V, I require +32mV in MSI AB to achieve 1135MHz GPU and have no negative scaling in bench. Then I manually set VID to 1.243V in PowerPlay the bench result will be the same as test 1. Then if I increase VID in PowerPlay to 1.275V and set a negative offset using MSI AB or ROM, so final VID is 1.243V, the result will be the same as test 1 & 2.

I also conducted testing where GPU/HBM clock was stock and using the various methods final VID would be equal to stock EVV VID and all benches were equal, with only run to run variance.

On another note just about to wrap up [email protected]







, done 48hrs solid error free on 1135 / 545







.



log.txt 192k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

I have come to the conclusion HBM overclocking is not at all worthwhile gains for me on day to day basis







, this is considering the increased MVDDC required for small performance gain







.

Not had time to create the table of AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark but will be doing so soon. All the HBM investigation will form part of "How to edit HBM clock" section in OP. I never added this in OP previously as needed to get things together like now, hopefully some of this "stuff" will be handy to ref when we have HBM 2 cards







.

I now think HBM overclocking was not accessible so easily by an OverDrive slider as in previous gen cards due to:-

a) very minuscule gains in performance from OC'ing it.
b) the MC/HBM steps.



Spoiler: Benches



3DM FS 3 runs of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Next out of those results the best run of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Next the worst one of 3 runs of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Finally the worst run of 500MHz vs best run of 545MHz, link.

Next 400MHz timings in 500MHz & 600MHz strap, 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Next out of those results the best run of 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Next the worst 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Finally the worst 545MHz vs best 545MHz+TMOD, link.



Spoiler: AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark 545MHz vs 545MHz TMOD







I have previously posted compare of 400MHz vs 500MHz, link. At the time I had been wondering effect of tighter timings in 400MHz strap, now I reckon ever so slightly to none at all. I may setup a ROM where 400MHz has 500MHz timings in and retest.

So next stock ROM vs 1135/545+TMOD, link. For that compare I've taken the closest physics scoring 3DM FS bench for 1050/500 & 1135/545+TMOD, this will hopefully mean CPU was performing equal for those runs







. Anyone who notes PE=Off in the 1050/500 bench, I'd just like to state it has no effect on 3DM benches from what I've seen.



Yesterday when I commenced 3D load testing of 1135 / 545 I required +25mV MVDDC, a single step increase over [email protected] testing. Just for research I'm continuing to use GPU: 1135 (~+31mv) HBM: 545 (+25mV) with TMOD for next few days to see how it shapes up in normal uses / gaming, etc.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> What kinda cooling is your Nano on?


I'm using a modified air cooled Nano. I have stacked fans for greater air flow and reduced fan noise and heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> I wouldn't say "none of his Fury's respond well to offset voltage."


Sorry I misunderstood our PM's. But it's all good and thank you for the correction.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion HBM overclocking is not at all worthwhile gains for me on day to day basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is considering the increased MVDDC required for small performance gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not had time to create the table of AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark but will be doing so soon. All the HBM investigation will form part of "How to edit HBM clock" section in OP. I never added this in OP previously as needed to get things together like now, hopefully some of this "stuff" will be handy to ref when we have HBM 2 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I now think HBM overclocking was not accessible so easily by an OverDrive slider as in previous gen cards due to:-
> 
> a) very minuscule gains in performance from OC'ing it.
> b) the MC/HBM steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benches
> 
> 
> 
> 3DM FS 3 runs of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Next out of those results the best run of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Next the worst one of 3 runs of 500MHz vs 545MHz, link. Finally the worst run of 500MHz vs best run of 545MHz, link.
> 
> Next 400MHz timings in 500MHz & 600MHz strap, 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Next out of those results the best run of 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Next the worst 545MHz vs 545MHz+TMOD, link. Finally the worst 545MHz vs best 545MHz+TMOD, link.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark 545MHz vs 545MHz TMOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have previously posted compare of 400MHz vs 500MHz, link. At the time I had been wondering effect of tighter timings in 400MHz strap, now I reckon ever so slightly to none at all. I may setup a ROM where 400MHz has 500MHz timings in and retest.
> 
> So next stock ROM vs 1135/545+TMOD, link. For that compare I've taken the closest physics scoring 3DM FS bench for 1050/500 & 1135/545+TMOD, this will hopefully mean CPU was performing equal for those runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone who notes PE=Off in the 1050/500 bench, I'd just like to state it has no effect on 3DM benches from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I commenced 3D load testing of 1135 / 545 I required +25mV MVDDC, a single step increase over [email protected] testing. Just for research I'm continuing to use GPU: 1135 (~+31mv) HBM: 545 (+25mV) with TMOD for next few days to see how it shapes up in normal uses / gaming, etc.


I had hoped that you would succeed where I was having no luck. Thank you for all for all of your hard work on this.









REP +1.

I made up a Bios tool to help determine optimum voltage per DPM. It worked so well I decided to test out negative voltage scaling effects. The results were interesting. Running 3DM 11.

The following is using Crimson 16.6.1.

Frist, relatively stock Bios @ 1100 Mhz. with 50% PL -24 mv offset results for reference. Pay attention to the graphics score only.



Now Bios tool 1100 Mhz. @ 0 PL -24mv offset..



Now Bois tool 1100 Mhz @ 50% 0 offset.



They are all very close. PL adjustment appears to be almost ineffective because of the locked frequency. Remember PL is port of the control system.
The next snapshots are 50% PL with increasing Mhz. and voltage offset. I adjusted voltage offset to the min. required to get through a run. So likely not fully stable.

1150 Mhz. @ +24 mv offset.



1165 Mhz. @ +48 mv offset. This was barley stable but I'm out of voltage adjustment at this point.



Notice no negative voltage scaling. I think the negative voltage scaling (performance) we are seeing is an artifact of the power and control software/hardware on the Fury (maybe just the Nano).
I'm thinking that there is hard to observe down clocking happening with normal Bios and control systems using + voltage offset and higher frequencies.

Looks like we need to crack the Bios and hardware further. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I'm using a modified air cooled Nano. I have stacked fans for greater air flow and reduced fan noise and heat.


Ooh I remember the Silent Wings mod? Or is it different? Do you have a picture, can you share please? What about the VRMs? Dont they get too hot?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Ooh I remember the Silent Wings mod? Or is it different? Do you have a picture, can you share please? What about the VRMs? Dont they get too hot?


It's not the Silent Wings. I thought of doing this awhile ago, but took me a while to get around to. The fan is just one off an old master cooler 101. With the brackets left on it for easy mounting. lol












I'm not using the Bios I mentioned above as a daily driver. It was for test purposes only. It's far too hot running, but not as much heat production as I first thought it would have.
Staying stuck at 1165 Mhz. is a bit of a buzz kill for power usage.


----------



## Foxm83

Hi there. I'm using the R9 Nano with watercooling. With Evga Precision 1060 MHz at -48mV and +26% PL. I wish to use this seetings in a bios, but it's too complex for me to edit the bios. Also I have the problem in Idle/Browser/Office the Nano clocks very high, up to 900 MHz and higher.


----------



## JunkaDK

Hey Guys,

A tip if you are struggling with your GPU temps in the summer, or just need to lower temps for overclocking







.. A "fix" can be to place 3 x 120mm SP fans in a PCI FAN bracket above your GPU - pulling air away from the backplate. In my case this lowers the temps by +10% . In my case from 78c to 70c at full load with card overclocket. (1030Mhz/545Mhz mem/3840 shaders)+ i think it looks awesome









(GPU fans at 60%)


----------



## gupsterg

@Foxm83

Will try to sort ROM for you ASAP. Where you're GPU hit high clocks at Idle/Browser/Office can't be solved by ROM AFAIK. Nano does not have a feature like Fury/X called "Power Efficiency" which stops clock bounce from 300MHz at idle/low loads.

@JunkaDK

Sweet rig







.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxm83*
> 
> Hi there. I'm using the R9 Nano with watercooling. With Evga Precision 1060 MHz at -48mV and +26% PL. I wish to use this seetings in a bios, but it's too complex for me to edit the bios. *Also I have the problem in Idle/Browser/Office the Nano clocks very high*, up to 900 MHz and higher.


You can try add the apps in the RivaTuner Statistic Server & set "Application detection level" to None.


----------



## gupsterg

Never used this app mate







, so out of curiosity asking what does this do?







.


----------



## NBrock

Holy crap I have a lot of posts to catch up on. Got my Fury X back (well what looks and smells like a brand new one). Took a long time and some fighting (they sent me the same card back and it still didn't work).


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> A tip if you are struggling with your GPU temps in the summer, or just need to lower temps for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. A "fix" can be to place 3 x 120mm SP fans in a PCI FAN bracket above your GPU - pulling air away from the backplate. In my case this lowers the temps by +10% . In my case from 78c to 70c at full load with card overclocket. (1030Mhz/545Mhz mem/3840 shaders)+ i think it looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (GPU fans at 60%)


Very nice build.

I've already experimented with fans on the rear of the graphics card. Out of curiosity I reran my temperature tests using the demo portion of FS (hottest part of FS).

Nano cooling fan only on custom fan curve. 77C Max. for 20-30% of demo.

Nano cooling fan plus rear fan. rising temps to 77C Max for 2 second peak.

Nano cooling fan plus stacked intake. Slow rise to 74C for 3 second peak.

3 fans normal running. Slower rise to 71C for 1 second peak.

3 fans all max speed. Very slow rise to 68c 10 second peak

Best bang for the buck stacked intake fans.

Sorry about the OFF TOPIC


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Never used this app mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so out of curiosity asking what does this do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Other than for displaying statistics in games (e.g. FPS, temps, clocks, etc), it also can be use to stop certain apps in windows from using 3D clock.


----------



## sygnus21

OK, so I've been reading this thread and trying to wrap my head around this BIOS editing stuff, but it's a bit confusing to me. Anyway my issue is simple - I cannot enable Secure Boot on my system because it appears my card is NOT fully UEFI supported. The issue is I cannot disable CSM to gain full UEFI support for Windows 10, which also requires secure boot.

Bottom line is I need a GOP updated BIOS for a Sapphire Tri-X R9 Fury card (NOT a Fury X). Here's a snip of my current BIOS info....



If someone could help me with that I'd appreciate it very much. Sapphire support has pretty much ignored my requests.

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Other than for displaying statistics in games (e.g. FPS, temps, clocks, etc), it also can be use to stop certain apps in windows from using 3D clock.


Cheers for info







, +rep







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> OK, so I've been reading this thread and trying to wrap my head around this BIOS editing stuff, but it's a bit confusing to me. Anyway my issue is simple - I cannot enable Secure Boot on my system because it appears my card is NOT fully UEFI supported. The issue is I cannot disable CSM to gain full UEFI support for Windows 10, which also requires secure boot.
> 
> Bottom line is I need a GOP updated BIOS for a Sapphire Tri-X R9 Fury card (NOT a Fury X). Here's a snip of my current BIOS info....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could help me with that I'd appreciate it very much. Sapphire support has pretty much ignored my requests.
> 
> Thanks.


See if info in this post helps







. If you get stuck post and will aim to help







.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> See if info in this post helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you get stuck post and will aim to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, what am I looking at in that post??? Is that an updated BIOS for a Sapphire card? Again, BIOS editing and programming is not my forte.

BTW I looked at that post a few times but not getting what that file is for???.

Ugh, I downloaded the file and again... my card is a NON Fury X. So will this file work there???


----------



## gupsterg

It will update any AMD ROM to latest UEFI module within it







, only some older cards it does not work on. Members on Win RAID are keeping it updated as and when new UEFI/GOP is found, AMD UEFI/GOP has been universal for all cards for a while when I read the Win RAID thread







. I also did some compares of stock factory ROMs with UEFI/GOP to confirm







.

It takes your stock ROM then adds UEFI/GOP to it and it will i) enable UEFI module in bios header ii) fix checksum on ROM.

i) copy stock ROM to folder of GOPupd

ii) drag and drop your stock ROM on GOPupd.bat , follow/answer prompts.

iii) take the updated ROM and flash

I have flashed my Fury X with the updated UEFI/GOP ROM and all is well, IIRC been a few weeks now.


----------



## sygnus21

Again, your post is confusing and seems to be missing key elements - Where's the GOP Updater? Non of your posts link to it or say where to get it from. Anyway I'll Google it and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

In post 858 was a link to my post regarding GOPupd, this took you to post 717, in that post it has a link for GOPupd (quoted below).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I came across this thread a few days ago when looking for UEFI info, link.


Once you click the text *link* you go to right thread on Win RAID where GOPupd is.

1st post of the Win RAID thread has some info and 2nd post the app.

Post 860 of the OCN fiji bios thread has the steps you required.

Post 859 you posted:-
Quote:


> Ugh, I downloaded the file and again... my card is a NON Fury X. So will this file work there???


So I assumed you had read post 858 taking you to post 717 and read that and then followed the link there to Win RAID forum, so I only gave steps for update in post 860.

If you want just save your stock ROM using GPU-Z, zip and attach to post and I will run the app and attach updated ROM to post.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In post 858 was a link to my post regarding GOPupd, this took you to post 717, in that post it has a link for GOPupd (quoted below).
> Once you click the text *link* you go to right thread on Win RAID where GOPupd is.
> 
> 1st post of the Win RAID thread has some info and 2nd post the app.
> 
> Post 860 of the OCN fiji bios thread has the steps you required.
> 
> Post 859 you posted:-
> So I assumed you had read post 858 taking you to post 717 and read that and then followed the link there to Win RAID forum, so I only gave steps for update in post 860.
> 
> If you want just save your stock ROM using GPU-Z, zip and attach to post and I will run the app and attach updated ROM to post.


Got it, did the update. File said there was no GOP info but added it. BIOS seems to be working but I'm still testing. Will post back later.

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, glad you're sorted







.

Due to time/other stuff I hadn't added info in nice neat section in OP but done now with a video showing process







.

So subscribers check out:-

Using GOPupd tool to update UEFI/GOP module plus also to add UEFI/GOP to Non UEFI ROM

in OP







.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad you're sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Due to time/other stuff I hadn't added info in nice neat section in OP but done now with a video showing process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *So subscribers check out:-
> *
> Using GOPupd tool to update UEFI/GOP module plus also to add UEFI/GOP to Non UEFI ROM
> 
> in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where's the link???


----------



## gupsterg




----------



## Flamingo

Sorry if this has been asked already, is there any reason to use the GOPupd tool to patch UEFI support?

Or in other words, any reason why the new BIOS would not be preferred over the one in the card already.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Got it, did the update. File said there was no GOP info but added it. BIOS seems to be working but I'm still testing. Will post back later.
> 
> Thanks.


Well the GOP updated file BIOS didn't work but Sapphire finally sent me a working BIOS and now everything is working fine. I can now disable CSM, and run true UEFI on my system without the GPU blacking out because CSM was disabled.

Peace


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Well the GOP updated file BIOS didn't work but Sapphire finally sent me a working BIOS and now everything is working fine. I can now disable CSM, and run true UEFI on my system without the GPU blacking out because CSM was disabled.
> 
> Peace


Can you share the BIOS file/s with us?


----------



## gupsterg

OP has factory Fury UEFI ROM.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Any chance of something on Binary BIOS_IDTF ?


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Can you share the BIOS file/s with us?


I think it's best to get the BIOS directly from Sapphire as they appeal to be custom to specific cards. Basically Sapphire will want the card's part number as well as the SKU#, and serial number. The most important part being the SKU#.


----------



## gupsterg

Zip ROMs they provided and attach to post







.

They will more than likely be the one's Szaby59 got from support, here is link to his post on OCN which has Fury Tri-X STD/OC ROMs.

They may well be the one's in OP and I will compare them







.

I also have tested GOPupd on ROM which had no UEFI module from factory and the updated ROM will not work.

I have found GOPupd created ROMs will only work if the ROM had UEFI in the first place. I did testing today with 3 different Fury X factory ROMs. Some kind of check is enforced, signature perhaps.

I will ask at Win RAID forum what is going on, perhaps someone will know







.

I have also spent time testing modded UEFI ROMs (ie GPU clock,etc) these will not post on mobo when "pure UEFI" mode is set (ie CSM=Off, SB=On, FB=On). To me it seems Legacy ROM section is checked by something for mods when we are booting in "pure UEFI".


----------



## xkm1948

Are you going to move on to RX480 overclocking soon gupsterg? From the leak so far these new 14nm FinFET beasts can easily go from 1288MHz to nearly 1600MHz. Not to mention we will have Vega10/11 due in same 14nm soon.


----------



## gupsterg

I am planning to get a RX 480







and most probably Vega later







. I've been avidly following Polaris threads on forums/sites and well intrigued by it







.

I know Fiji has not been a monster clocker, considering how many cards I've had







, but yesterday I got 1145/545 stable, with no negative scaling







. Which is ~9% OC, I am giving this card +56mV (1.268V VID in ROM), so far 2hrs each Heaven & Valley tested plus 1hr of gaming. Planning on soon throwing [email protected] at it for ~48hrs







.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Any chance of something on Binary BIOS_IDTF ?


??


----------



## gupsterg

You will recall in this thread and TX12's unlock thread there has been discussion that when we flash Fiji and dump ROM there will be a small section which will not match. This small section I would think is called Binary BIOS_IDTF as that's what AtiFlash names it when I use the -ai command switch, offset locations 0x25D to 0x260 contain it.



Below is result of "stock" ROMs:-

113-C8800100-102 Non UEFI ROM > no change between flashed ROM and DUMP.

113-C8800100-103 UEFI ROM (supplied by Sapphire support) > DUMP will show 0x260 has changed from 73h to 71h plus Legacy checksum has been recalculated.

113-C8800100-107 UEFI ROM (posted on AMD Community site) > DUMP will show 0x260 has changed from 65h to 67h plus Legacy checksum has been recalculated.

Next ones with GOP added/updated

113-C8800100-102 + with UEFI/GOP 1.60.0.15.50 > DUMP will show 0x260 has changed from D1h to D3h plus Legacy checksum has been recalculated.

113-C8800100-103 ROM + with UEFI/GOP 1.60.0.15.50 > DUMP will show 0x260 has changed from 73h to 71h plus Legacy checksum has been recalculated.

113-C8800100-107 ROM + with UEFI/GOP 1.60.0.15.50 > DUMP will show 0x260 has changed from 65h to 67h plus Legacy checksum has been recalculated.

UEFI_MOD_Full_results.zip 1138k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

No idea what it is, so most likely completely irrelevant. Could be some ASIC serial number preservation or some code to link with certain database (Golden) modules.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Also it heated up so fast, that I had to run tests @ 100% fan speed (even though my sensitivity is up 150%).


In the FanTable of PowerPlay is a value which limits MAX fan RPM, usFanRPMMax, a Stock AMD Nano ROM I downed from TPU has value of 2765RPM.

See heading *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* > *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders* in Fiji bios mod thread OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already, is there any reason to use the GOPupd tool to patch UEFI support?
> 
> Or in other words, any reason why the new BIOS would not be preferred over the one in the card already.


Do you use "pure UEFI" mode on mobo? ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No idea what it is, so most likely completely irrelevant. Could be some ASIC serial number preservation or some code to link with certain database (Golden) modules.


OK







.

Lordkag on Win RAID has said:-

Quote:


> It has an 8-bit checksum (offset 0x21), it has a 32-bit checksum (named BIOS_IDTF in ATIFash and pointed by CRC offset in ATOM Header), it has a hash after this checksum. The first one is easy to overcome and it is already done by any modding tool. The second one is on my list, but I can't pinpoint the boundaries. It seems to be an Adler32.


Quote link (some other/further info in his post on Win RAID).

If I mod the Legacy section of ROM (ie PowerPlay) and ROM has UEFI/GOP, when I boot system in "pure UEFI mode" (ie CSM=OFF,SB=ON,FB=ON) it will have no display output. So I'm assuming the UEFI/GOP is authenticating Legacy section and as the "hash/signature" has not been updated in Legacy section to reflect the changes in "protected blocks" I'm having a violation? this was the same on Hawaii modded UEFI ROM when booting mobo in "pure UEFI" mode.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> I think it's best to get the BIOS directly from Sapphire as they appeal to be custom to specific cards. Basically Sapphire will want the card's part number as well as the SKU#, and serial number. The most important part being the SKU#.


Well I opened the ticket with Sapphire, though about SKU, there are only two possible for the Tri-X card. 11247-00-40G and 11247-01-40G. Both are the very same card, but the latter comes with that factory overclock which I'd be ashamed of (+40Mhz).

I updated the UEFI GOP with the tool mentioned on the OP but my motherboard still resets CSM to enabled. I believe I did everything to qualify to pure UEFI booting (Windows 10 Pro x64, SSD running a single GPT partition, GOP module with the videocard BIOS, latest motherboard UEFI).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I updated the UEFI GOP with the tool mentioned on the OP but my motherboard still resets CSM to enabled. I believe I did everything to qualify to pure UEFI booting (Windows 10 Pro x64, SSD running a single GPT partition, GOP module with the videocard BIOS, latest motherboard UEFI).


I ran some tests yesterday.

*Case 1*

If a ROM is non UEFI from factory and we add UEFI/GOP manually or via GOPupd tool, mobo will not post in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). This is due to a signature in the Legacy section, which the UEFI section in ROM will authenticate and it is failing the check.

*Case 2*

If a ROM is UEFI from factory and we update version of UEFI/GOP in it manually or using GOPupd tool, mobo will post when in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). As the signature in Legacy section is correct to have UEFI, the UEFI can authenticate it.

*Case 3*

If you modify any factory UEFI ROM or updated factory UEFI ROM manually or using GOPupd and then modify GPU clock, etc mobo will not post when in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). This is due to a signature in the Legacy section, which the UEFI section in ROM will authenticate and it is failing the check as we modified the Legacy section. The Legacy section is where we do all mods like GPU clock, etc.

*Other info*

In OP heading:-

My Fury Tri-X, Fury X, Nano & Radeon Pro Duo VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom

The stock ROMs for Fury Tri-X STD/OC , Fury X , Nano and Radeon Pro Duo are factory UEFI ROMs. Only the modded ones in those ROM packs will not work in "pure UEFI" mode.

*Signature info*

For a while Hawaii bios mod was not possible as OS driver used to ref a signature in ROM. See this post by The Stilt, link.

The OS driver at x point stopped referencing this signature, this signature also is in Fiji bios.

This signature is ref'd by the UEFI/GOP module, which becomes active when we boot mobo in "pure UEFI" mode. If the stock Legacy section has been modified and signature not been updated it will fail authentication. This is what my current testing is inferring, this not only occurs on Fiji but also on Hawaii.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I ran some tests yesterday.
> 
> *Case 1*
> 
> If a ROM is non UEFI from factory and we add UEFI/GOP manually or via GOPupd tool, mobo will not post in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). This is due to a signature in the Legacy section, which the UEFI section in ROM will authenticate and it is failing the check.
> 
> *Case 2*
> 
> If a ROM is UEFI from factory and we update version of UEFI/GOP in it manually or using GOPupd tool, mobo will post when in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). As the signature in Legacy section is correct to have UEFI, the UEFI can authenticate it.
> 
> *Case 3*
> 
> *If you modify any factory UEFI ROM or updated factory UEFI ROM manually or using GOPupd and then modify GPU clock, etc mobo will not post when in "pure UEFI" mode (ie Compatibility Support Module = OFF , Secure Boot = ON, Fast Boot = ON). This is due to a signature in the Legacy section, which the UEFI section in ROM will authenticate and it is failing the check as we modified the Legacy section. The Legacy section is where we do all mods like GPU clock, etc.
> *
> *Other info*
> 
> In OP heading:-
> 
> My Fury Tri-X, Fury X, Nano & Radeon Pro Duo VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom
> 
> The stock ROMs for Fury Tri-X STD/OC , Fury X , Nano and Radeon Pro Duo are factory UEFI ROMs. Only the modded ones in those ROM packs will not work in "pure UEFI" mode.
> 
> *Signature info*
> 
> For a while Hawaii bios mod was not possible as OS driver used to ref a signature in ROM. See this post by The Stilt, link.
> 
> The OS driver at x point stopped referencing this signature, this signature also is in Fiji bios.
> 
> This signature is ref'd by the UEFI/GOP module, which becomes active when we boot mobo in "pure UEFI" mode. If the stock Legacy section has been modified and signature not been updated it will fail authentication. This is what my current testing is inferring, this not only occurs on Fiji but also on Hawaii.


That was exactly my problem using edited BIOS


----------



## gupsterg

+rep on confirmation,







.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Well I opened the ticket with Sapphire, though about SKU, there are only two possible for the Tri-X card. 11247-00-40G and 11247-01-40G. Both are the very same card, but the latter comes with that factory overclock which I'd be ashamed of (+40Mhz).
> 
> I updated the UEFI GOP with the tool mentioned on the OP but my motherboard still resets CSM to enabled. I believe I did everything to qualify to pure UEFI booting (Windows 10 Pro x64, SSD running a single GPT partition, GOP module with the videocard BIOS, latest motherboard UEFI).


My SKU# is 11247-*00*-4G, but they kept asking me to confirm my part number ( 299-1E329-*000*SA) as they acted like they've never seen that part number before.

Anyway Sapphire is acting all cloak and dagger on these BIOS' as make you ask for them instead of just posting them on their website for anyone to download. This is why I'm not so eager to publish them as I don't want to get caught up in their game.

Personally I don't see why these can't be publically published instead of making you go through their red tape of asking for them. Took me two weeks of hounding them before they _finally_ e-mailed the files. No download, strictly e-mail. This is why I say they must be tailored to specific SKU's / Part Numbers. Still...

Oh, and word of advice... don't piss them off by hounding them... they'll make you wait. And it is best to put in a ticket as opposed to e-mailing them. The ticket will get answered quicker, even though they may eventually ask you to e-mail the same info you put in the ticket. Go figure


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> This is why I say they must be tailored to specific SKU's / Part Numbers. Still...


The difference between Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD & OC SKU bios is default GPU clock + FanRPMMax and then the signature/checksum.

I used own a Vapor-X 290X STD and one point, view the label for a OC vs STD.



The PCB used was the same.

I had a STD flashed to OC for a while







.

The difference between OC vs STD ROM was pretty much only on parameters relating to OC clocks.

So IMO the ROM you gained from Sapphire support is not very much tailored to your SKU/PN/SERIAL







.

Glad they've sorted your issue







, thanks for share







.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> My SKU# is 11247-*00*-4G, but they kept asking me to confirm my part number ( 299-1E329-*000*SA) as they acted like they've never seen that part number before.
> 
> Anyway Sapphire is acting all cloak and dagger on these BIOS' as make you ask for them instead of just posting them on their website for anyone to download. This is why I'm not so eager to publish them as I don't want to get caught up in their game.
> 
> Personally I don't see why these can't be publically published instead of making you go through their red tape of asking for them. Took me two weeks of hounding them before they _finally_ e-mailed the files. No download, strictly e-mail. This is why I say they must be tailored to specific SKU's / Part Numbers. Still...
> 
> Oh, and word of advice... don't piss them off by hounding them... they'll make you wait. And it is best to put in a ticket as opposed to e-mailing them. The ticket will get answered quicker, even though they may eventually ask you to e-mail the same info you put in the ticket. Go figure


My P/N is 299-1E329-*100*SA. Googling your specific part number, it belongs to you only. Probably a typo printed in the label.

Is If I flash original BIOS that came with my card, and turn on CSM, the mobo won't even post. The label clearly states UEFI in my box, so that alone would warrant a RMA because the GOP is faulty if they refuses to support me. I am pretty sure they want to avoid all that trouble.

They replied to my ticket in three hours, asking to send an e-mail providing P/N and SKU #. Let's see how my ticket goes.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> My P/N is 299-1E329-*100*SA. Googling your specific part number, it belongs to you only. Probably a typo printed in the label.
> 
> Is If I flash original BIOS that came with my card, and turn on CSM, the mobo won't even post. The label clearly states UEFI in my box, so that alone would warrant a RMA because the GOP is faulty if they refuses to support me. I am pretty sure they want to avoid all that trouble.
> 
> They replied to my ticket in three hours, asking to send an e-mail providing P/N and SKU #. Let's see how my ticket goes.


First, just because you couldn't find something on Google doesn't mean it's true or not. It simple means Google couldn't find your query.

That said. double checking the card's physical label, plus my old RMA with a previous card says this IS a correct part number. My guess is it's probably an production early batch since I bought into the card early... something I truly regret, but that's another story for another time. However that doesn't negate the part numbers stamped on the two different cards I got (my original, and the RMA replacement).

As sent to Sapphire, this is the label off the box, which is the same info on the card's label....



Here's the card (bottom card)....


----------



## AndreDVJ

I honestly don't think so and I believe Sapphire messed up with your card

The earliest production cards (July 2015) have been clocked as 1040Mhz. They put a lame OC label and gone for it.

I bought mine at November, from a store that had it stuck for months while I still was at Australia (Aussies hate AMD cards it seemed there, at least in Sydney).



I don't regret a single bit. It became an air cooled "Fury X"


----------



## sygnus21

That's fine. All I know is that's the number on the card... and the one Sapphire accepted.

Peace


----------



## AndreDVJ

Althon replied to my e-mail with "new" BIOS'es. Unsurprisingly they sent me the OC version (1040Mhz) of them.

Code:



Code:


299-1E329-100SA/299-1E329-300SA: E1040/M500 OC clock:
Default BIOS: 329P05HU.O5C
Unlock power BIOS: 329P05HU.Q5D

Name: 329P05HU.O5C
   CRC-32: c6fde47b
   MD4: 928dc5ab018b580e96da09d2a6936927
   MD5: 566a8d5e50be4a3684c21bd0ab706a57
   SHA-1: e32f386c6587cb0e749f95e6287797ed6276da5b

Name: 329P05HU.Q5D
   CRC-32: 6df2b417
   MD4: ddce35f15a563018a786db5b15b88cbc
   MD5: 3d9505849dd806501cf8d6de3ed0a6f5
   SHA-1: fd8cb8487ba394fdb644aa58bc6a3d710bc6b1e7

Well these ones are the same I found here a while ago. They have version 1.59 of GOP module.

Code:



Code:


Dump Gop Driver Info:
    Machine type code      X64
    Size Of Gop Image      97312 (95 KB)
    GOP Driver Name: AMD GOP X64 Release Driver Rev.1.59.0.0.0.Jun 29 2015.13:03:19
    GOP AMD_Build          202
    GOP AMD_CL             1165960

No complains about, because I can disable CSM and see my mobo reset back to enable. I honestly believe it's a Gigabyte bug.

With 1.58 my mobo won't even post. Originally my Fury card comes with that version.


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep for info share,







.

Please report back if Gigabyte solve bug







.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I updated the UEFI GOP with the tool mentioned on the OP but my motherboard still resets CSM to enabled. I believe I did everything to qualify to pure UEFI booting (Windows 10 Pro x64, SSD running a single GPT partition, GOP module with the videocard BIOS, latest motherboard UEFI).


Yeah I used to GOP Tool and updated my GOP file, but I too still had the same reset issue with CSM on my Gigabyte board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> No complains about, because I can disable CSM and see my mobo reset back to enable. I honestly believe it's a Gigabyte bug.
> 
> With 1.58 my mobo won't even post. Originally my Fury card comes with that version.


What bug??? What Gigabyte motherboard do you have? Mine is a Gigabyte GA-X170X-Gaming GT motherboard. Current BIOS is F7b (beta). My other board is a Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 gaming board (BIOS F10).

Anyway with the new BIOS Sapphire sent me, my CSM issues are gone. That said, when researching the issue on why I couldn't get Secure Boot working with this board with CSM enabled, I ran into a interesting article here: Enabling UEFI Secure Boot with a Gigabyte BIOS. once I followed those instructions, especially step 5, 6 & 7 (Key Management) all my CSM issues went away and I was finally able to run in pure EUFI mode with Secure Boot enabled.

The key factor here to getting Secure Boot set with CSM disabled is to make sure you choose Custom once you choose Secure Boot, and enable "*Key Management*" and all its features. This is something I didn't know, even with my old Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 - that while it said Secure Boot was enabled in one section, it really wasn't because the Key Management features were never turned on. *Once you enable those, then the system is truly in Secure Boot mode*.

The easiest way to confirm you're in both UEFI and Secure Boot mode is open Run, and type "msinf032" in Run, hit OK and, look for the lines BIOS Mode, which should say UEFI, and Secure Boot Mode, which should say On. If you don't see those, you're not in UEFI or Secure Boot Mode.

You can also confirm Secure Boot by running PowerShell in _admin mode_ and typing in "confirm-SecureBootUEFI" (without quotes), once you hit enter you should get "True". If not, you're either not running PowerShell in admin mode, or (again) Secure Boot isn't properly enabled in the BIOS.

*One last thing*.... all of this is moot (not possible) if you didn't install the OS in UEFI mode when you first installed Windows. If you didn't do that, you'll need to reinstall Windows in UEFI mode to even think about getting Secure Boot.

Hope this helps. It certainly did me.

Peace


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxm83*
> 
> Hi there. I'm using the R9 Nano with watercooling. With Evga Precision 1060 MHz at -48mV and +26% PL. I wish to use this seetings in a bios, but it's too complex for me to edit the bios. Also I have the problem in Idle/Browser/Office the Nano clocks very high, up to 900 MHz and higher.


Sorry for delay as forgot







.

Nano_107_NON_UEFI_-50mV_VDDC_26_PL.zip 46k .zip file


Prior to flashing I would uninstall any OC utils without saving profiles. After flashing power down PC and up as then voltage control chip will be reprogrammed to have the offset in ROM. PL has been increased by +26%, *you will not see the increase in* OverDrive/MSI AB, etc, as new PL value *has become starting point ie 0%*. SO if you add any PL it will be adding it to 340W/252A/189W.


----------



## bluezone

Someone please remind me which application reads VRM temperatures. I'm running some reverse cooling experiments on my Nano and need to monitor temperatures.









Never mind found it.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Someone please remind me which application reads VRM temperatures. I'm running some reverse cooling experiments on my Nano and need to monitor temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind found it.


hwinfo? Let me know how it goes


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> hwinfo? Let me know how it goes


I already have my answers. Hopefully not a fluke.

GPU temp up to 81C from 74C max. VRM temp down to 70C from 81C max. GPU Core Power usage up to 389 Watts from 300 watts Max. 3DM FS GPU score 18023 up from GPU score 17122.
So VRM temperature is holding Nano back. If this wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I already have my answers. Hopefully not a fluke.
> 
> GPU temp up to 81C from 74C max. VRM temp down to 70C from 81C max. GPU Core Power usage up to 389 Watts from 300 watts Max. 3DM FS GPU score 18023 up from GPU score 17122.
> So VRM temperature is holding Nano back. If this wasn't a fluke.


Am currently running Valley, free cam mode.

At 1060Mhz, +50% PL, 78C GPU, 100% fan speed, 87C VRM temps
At 1000Mhz, +25% PL, 76C GPU, 100% fan speed, 83C VRM temps

Wondering how accurate the reading is and what is the rated max.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Am currently running Valley, free cam mode.
> 
> At 1060Mhz, +50% PL, 78C GPU, 100% fan speed, 87C VRM temps
> At 1000Mhz, +25% PL, 76C GPU, 100% fan speed, 83C VRM temps
> 
> Wondering how accurate the reading is and what is the rated max.


@1100Mhz, +50% PL, 72C GPU, Custom fan curve, 80C VRM temps


----------



## AndreDVJ

@sygnus21 My mobo is a Z170X-Gaming 6. Using the latest F6b at the moment.

The only last thing I had left was to get rid of the unlock mod.

I flashed "official" BIOS without any mods (3584 SP's) and CSM now stays disabled. The splash screen even gets correctly scaled as a result, instead of streching to the whole screen.

Some signature gets messed up. Something I wasn't aware at beginning because my Z170 system is still new (coming from a Z68XP-UD5 so no UEFI). I need to research a way to mod this without messing up some signature, if at all possible.

Thanks for all the help. Got it sorted out for now.


----------



## gupsterg

If you do crack the signature in the legacy section of AMD rom please do share







. I did post a few posts back that any mod to legacy section means "pure UEFI" mode will not work. SP unlock is done in the legacy section of ROM.

We can add an updated UEFI/GOP to a ROM manually or using GOPupd tool but:

a) no mod to legacy section.

b) must be a UEFI ROM from factory.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If you do crack the signature in the legacy section of AMD rom please do share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did post a few posts back that any mod to legacy section means "pure UEFI" mode will not work. SP unlock is done in the legacy section of ROM.
> 
> We can add an updated UEFI/GOP to a ROM manually or using GOPupd tool but:
> 
> a) no mod to legacy section.
> 
> b) must be a UEFI ROM from factory.


Reading that forum where the UEFI GOP updater came from, looks like someone is trying to.

I honestly don't think it's worth the trouble. These are the times that hacking up something gives you zero benefit. Hacking an already hacked rom, which is expecting stock roms. I must choose unlocked card giving me exactly Fury X performance and can be overclocked even more, or 2 seconds faster boot time. I keep the former and I'm happy.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> @sygnus21 My mobo is a Z170X-Gaming 6. Using the latest F6b at the moment.
> 
> The only last thing I had left was to get rid of the unlock mod.
> 
> I flashed "official" BIOS without any mods (3584 SP's) and CSM now stays disabled. The splash screen even gets correctly scaled as a result, instead of streching to the whole screen.
> 
> Some signature gets messed up. Something I wasn't aware at beginning because my Z170 system is still new (coming from a Z68XP-UD5 so no UEFI). I need to research a way to mod this without messing up some signature, if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Got it sorted out for now.


Thanks, but you've still not said what Gigabyte "bug" you were experiencing? If you're talking about mods... well I'm not familiar there, but mods to anything outside of their intended operations wouldn't be bugs if they failed. It would simply mean anything outside intended design specifications is not guaranteed to work. That in and of itself is not a bug, but an intended consequence to keep the item operating within its design specs.

Anyway I was just curious as to the bug you were referring to???


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> GPU temp up to 81C from 74C max. VRM temp down to 70C from 81C max. GPU Core Power usage up to 389 Watts from 300 watts Max. 3DM FS GPU score 18023 up from GPU score 17122.
> So VRM temperature is holding Nano back. If this wasn't a fluke.


Nice 3DM FS score







, you have link to bench?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice 3DM FS score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have link to bench?


Sorry I didn't save the link.








I already need to clear so many links to different runs in my browser that it is quite cluttered.

That is GPU score only. I only ran this experiment to see if thermals were effecting power delivery.
I didn't actually didn't intend to post any of this yet and intended to test some more.


----------



## gupsterg

That is a cracking 3DM FS GS score IMO







.

I get ~17.5K without tess.tweak, (ie driver defaults) when using 1145/545 which is not throttling.

Were you using driver defaults?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> That is a cracking 3DM FS GS score IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I get ~17.5K without tess.tweak, (ie driver defaults) when using 1145/545 which is not throttling.
> 
> Were you using driver defaults?


Yes driver defaults. If I recall I usually get around 18.7k with Tess off.


----------



## gupsterg

WOW







, truly sweet score IMO







.

I haven't done a tess tweak run on 1145/545 yet, I get ~19.5K when had 1135/535 setup (link).

Only done so far 2 runs using driver defaults for 1145/545, run1, run 2.

At present running some testing on PowerLimit "stuff" to perhaps update Hawaii/Fiji PL sections.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Thanks, but you've still not said what Gigabyte "bug" you were experiencing? If you're talking about mods... well I'm not familiar there, but mods to anything outside of their intended operations wouldn't be bugs if they failed. It would simply mean anything outside intended design specifications is not guaranteed to work. That in and of itself is not a bug, but an intended consequence to keep the item operating within its design specs.
> 
> Anyway I was just curious as to the bug you were referring to???


I thought it was a bug. It could be it wasn't for modded/hacked roms.

Each time I disable CSM and then reboot, the mobo would automatically enable CSM, because something is wrong with the graphics card rom (mods). I tried to trick the mobo, by:

1) Flashing Sapphire-supplied BIOS, then reboot.
2) Disabling CSM, so full UEFI
3) Flashing modded rom again, and reboot.

The result is that mobo would issue a long beep, and would not post for like 30 seconds until mobo resets itself, enabling CSM. Yes UEFI isn't that stupid.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I thought it was a bug. It could be it wasn't for modded/hacked roms.
> 
> Each time I disable CSM and then reboot, the mobo would automatically enable CSM, because something is wrong with the graphics card rom (mods). I tried to trick the mobo, by:
> 
> 1) Flashing Sapphire-supplied BIOS, then reboot.
> 2) Disabling CSM, so full UEFI
> 3) Flashing modded rom again, and reboot.
> 
> The result is that mobo would issue a long beep, and would not post for like 30 seconds until mobo resets itself, enabling CSM. Yes UEFI isn't that stupid.


Did you actually see my post here about getting UEFI and Secure Boot set up???


----------



## Pintek

Getting a little overwhelmed here but with using Fiji Bios Editor 1.2 if i'm wanting to just undervolt stock voltages to reduce temps I go to PowerPlay and reduce the DPM0 vid correct or do I need to manually set them all? Any assistance would be appreciated using a rvz02b case and just like to try an get the temps down on it some more.

Should mention i'm using a Asus R9 Nano White.
picture of powerplay below nothing else in the bios is fiddled with


----------



## solariss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I thought it was a bug. It could be it wasn't for modded/hacked roms.
> 
> Each time I disable CSM and then reboot, the mobo would automatically enable CSM, because something is wrong with the graphics card rom (mods). I tried to trick the mobo, by:
> 
> 1) Flashing Sapphire-supplied BIOS, then reboot.
> 2) Disabling CSM, so full UEFI
> 3) Flashing modded rom again, and reboot.
> 
> The result is that mobo would issue a long beep, and would not post for like 30 seconds until mobo resets itself, enabling CSM. Yes UEFI isn't that stupid.


I have the same problem, CSM gets enabled after a reboot except I have an Asrock mobo. Another problem I have is the Fury turning on fast enough to display the mobo splash screen so I can hit F6 to get in. I have power on and off multiple times just to get a chance to see the mobo splash screen to appear. I contacted Sapphire Support and they sent me a new Fury Tri-X firmware but that still hasn't solved either problem.

Fury Tri-X OC they issued is now 015.049.000.008 up from 015.049.000.003. Here's some images.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> I have the same problem, CSM gets enabled after a reboot except I have an Asrock mobo. Another problem I have is the Fury turning on fast enough to display the mobo splash screen so I can hit F6 to get in. I have power on and off multiple times just to get a chance to see the mobo splash screen to appear. I contacted Sapphire Support and they sent me a new Fury Tri-X firmware but that still hasn't solved either problem.
> 
> Fury Tri-X OC they issued is now 015.049.000.008 up from 015.049.000.003. Here's some images.


Is your issue that CSM keeps getting enabled on your board? If so, that BIOS that sapphire sent you should have solved that. Looking at the BIOS info you provided, that's the same one they sent me (015.049.000.008.00000), and my CSM issue was gone. Mine is the Sapphire Tri-X (Non-OC) R9 Fury.

With that, perhaps you need to revisit your MB settings. If you're trying to enable Secure Boot, there are certain settings you need to enable for CSM to stay disabled. One of them being Enabling Secure Boot, then choosing "Custom" and enabling Key Management. See my post in this thread here. You can also see my flash info here

Let us know.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Is your issue that CSM keeps getting enabled on your board? If so, that BIOS that sapphire sent you should have solved that. Looking at the BIOS info you provided, that's the same one they sent me (015.049.000.008.00000), and my CSM issue was gone. Mine is the Sapphire Tri-X (Non-OC) R9 Fury.
> 
> With that, perhaps you need to revisit your MB settings. If you're trying to enable Secure Boot, there are certain settings you need to enable for CSM to stay disabled. One of them being Enabling Secure Boot, then choosing "Custom" and enabling Key Management. See my post in this thread here. You can also see my flash info here
> 
> Let us know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> I have the same problem, CSM gets enabled after a reboot except I have an Asrock mobo. Another problem I have is the Fury turning on fast enough to display the mobo splash screen so I can hit F6 to get in. I have power on and off multiple times just to get a chance to see the mobo splash screen to appear. I contacted Sapphire Support and they sent me a new Fury Tri-X firmware but that still hasn't solved either problem.
> 
> Fury Tri-X OC they issued is now 015.049.000.008 up from 015.049.000.003. Here's some images.


Any chance either of you could upload a copy of you 008 bios for the TriX?


----------



## sygnus21

I'm not sure what Sapphire's stance is since they require you to contact them for the BIOS as opposed to just downloading them on their website. That kind of activity makes it seem they don't want them publically distributed. Sorry.

Can someone with experience here chime in on this???


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> I'm not sure what Sapphire's stance is since they require you to contact them for the BIOS as opposed to just downloading them on their website. That kind of activity makes it seem they don't want them publically distributed. Sorry.
> 
> Can someone with experience here chime in on this???


Maybe PM me it then? Really just want to address my own UEFI issues lol.


----------



## solariss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Any chance either of you could upload a copy of you 008 bios for the TriX?


Here you go.

*299-1E329-100SA/299-1E329-300SA: E1040/M500 OC clock:*
Default BIOS: 329P05HU.O5C
Unlock power BIOS: 329P05HU.Q5D

008bios.zip 209k .zip file


----------



## Huntcraft

Anyone take a look at that rx480 bios yet?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Anyone take a look at that rx480 bios yet?


I haven't looked at it, but according to PCPER the 4 and 8 GB RX 480's both actually have 8 GB of ram. The difference is the Bios. In fact they used different Bios to test the same card @ different Ram configs.

Anyone up for a free upgrade. LOL


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> *299-1E329-100SA/299-1E329-300SA: E1040/M500 OC clock:*
> Default BIOS: 329P05HU.O5C
> Unlock power BIOS: 329P05HU.Q5D
> 
> 008bios.zip 209k .zip file


Would this work on my XFX Fury Triple dissipation too? Should be same PCB but other cooler?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Getting a little overwhelmed here but with using Fiji Bios Editor 1.2 if i'm wanting to just undervolt stock voltages to reduce temps I go to PowerPlay and reduce the DPM0 vid correct or do I need to manually set them all?


If you edit DPM 0 only, then only idle/lowest state VID is modified. So if you have been finding you can undervolt your card by say -24mV you need to edit each DPM by same amount by ROM to have same effect. As DPM 1-7 in stock ROM are "auto calculate" (EVV) you need to find your stock VID at stock settings first, use AiDA64 info in OP







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Any chance either of you could upload a copy of you 008 bios for the TriX?


Besides the ROM shared by Solariss, Szaby76 has already shared updated UEFI ROMs for Fury Tri-X STD & OC in this thread







. As on ☎ bit of pain to search/link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Anyone take a look at that rx480 bios yet?


Yes, it is similar PowerPlay. Tonga_pptable.h has been updated for Polaris, part of Linux driver on github. IIRC from viewing ROM last night 110W/107A/110W is PL in ROM, also as PCB has IR3567B it is same method of programming VDDC offset, VDDC Limit, fSW, OCP, OVP, etc. Not got a card yet, would be interesting to know if loop 2 controls VDDCI like Hawaii/Grenada or MVDDC like Fiji. From having read several reviews WattMan limits VID increase to 1150mV so I reckon people may still use 3rd party apps/bios mod/volt mod to gain more if chip has potential/better cooling solution used.


----------



## Dado111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Besides the ROM shared by Solariss, Szaby76 has already shared updated UEFI ROMs for Fury Tri-X STD & OC in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


cant for the love of god find that thread

can you point to it?

i dont even know how to find forum member to try search of his posts


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry I got the user name wrong







, Szaby59. Here is link to his post with ROMs.


----------



## Dado111

ok, tnx a lot...

also, i am a little bit lost which bios to use for best performance, newest stock from sapphire, or from OC version of the card (mine is not), or from https://cxzoid.blogspot.hr/2016/04/more-custom-fiji-bioss.html (3584FuryTriXBIOSMAX.rom)...

any further help is highly appreciated so i dont mess something up


----------



## Alastair

Can someone willing do a test for me please. Can anyone test a 4_low or 4_high BIOS on a fully enabled Fury X. I want to see if it looks out 4CU's. I'm dangling +1 rep for ya!


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Heading "How to edit PowerLimit" in OP has had a redraft. The reason for this redraft has been due to what I was seeing as A/W on VRM readings when comparing with PL set in ROM. The important element is:-

Note: PowerLimit relates to GPU not total board power usage. So you will see higher readings for A/W in HWiNFO for VRM than what you set in PowerLimit as other circuitry and "electrical elements" are not part of PowerLimit.

@Dado111

If you have a Fury Tri-X STD it's GPU clock is 1000MHz, the stock ROM calculates what VID to set for that DPM based on that clock plus other "stuff". This is due to stock ROMs "auto-calculate" VID.

When we flash a STD card to OC the GPU clock is 1040MHz you will end up at higher VID for that DPM. This could be way higher than what is:-

a) required.
b) what you may use when OC'ing card, which could lead to negative performance scaling (discussed in this thread and other Fiji threads).

For example a Fury Tri-X STD card may have a stock VID of 1.193V when you flash to OC you may end up at 1.250V, this is the maximum it will be when ROM is "auto-calculating" VID.

You are better off modifying a STD ROM. Assess what you require for say 1040MHz (or another OC clock) and modify the STD ROM using Fiji bios editor to have the GPU clock you require and manually set the VID for DPM 7. Again OP and thread has information on how to find out what the "auto-calculate" VID is per DPM.

The PL in Buildzoid's ROM may not be what you require as well, so again I would advise testing what you need. Search this thread, I posted about 2 or 3 times a method I use to assess/setting PowerLimit.

I think soon I will add a step by step guide on setting up a ROM in OP as an example







, as I'm nearing perfecting the ROM I'm using for my card to be OC'd 24/7







.


----------



## Dado111

longer answer than i wanted but thanks anyway

so there is no quick solutions...

i had a program 7-8 years ago when i had 4870 card that could automatically raise the clock and memory clock by 1 and test if there are artifact showing, so you know what is max stable OC...

does that program still exist? with which program are you determining a stable OC? (i have MSI AB with Kombuster, but when i up the clock over limit my whole system freeze, and that is not something i want)

and waiting for that guide...


----------



## gupsterg

@Dado111

No quick solution like program you had for 4870 AFAIK. I don't use Furmark / Kombustor / OCCT







. How/what I do to OC card is within thread







, you maybe waiting a while tell step by step guide is up in OP, sorry







.

@Alastair

Flashed AMD Fury X 107 with Gfx_harvesting table to set 3840SP on Fury X and no go.



Then I flashed Fury Tri-X with 3840SP ROM made by AtomTool and no go.



HTH







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @dado111
> 
> No quick solution like program you had for 4870 AFAIK. I don't use Furmark / Kombustor / OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How/what I do to OC card is within thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you maybe waiting a while tell step by step guide is up in OP, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Flashed AMD Fury X 107 with Gfx_harvesting table to set 3840SP on Fury X and no go.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I flashed Fury Tri-X with 3840SP ROM made by AtomTool and no go.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In other words I cant do what I planned on doing thanks man! +1


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, yep you can't do what you were thinking in regard to CF with your Fury 3840SP with a Fury X as same







. I thought it would be possible, strange result IMO.


----------



## xkm1948

I am assuming that the UEFI violation problem never got solved in terms of BIOS editing. Or any updates on that?

Also viewing the RX480 down volting got me thinking. Can we do the same do our FuryX? Downvolting and gaining performance as well as OC headroom?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I am assuming that the UEFI violation problem never got solved in terms of BIOS editing. Or any updates on that?
> 
> Also viewing the RX480 down volting got me thinking. Can we do the same do our FuryX? Downvolting and gaining performance as well as OC headroom?


I dunno about single card configurations. But the best I can do with an OC and Undervolt is -6mv and 1100MHz core 550MHz HBM in crossfire.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Due to the discussions on RX 480 power draw from PCI-E slot, an interesting post by The Stilt for us guys relating to how powering of Fiji is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hawaii or Fiji based cards don't draw anywhere near the maximum allowed by the specification (i.e 66W) from the PCI-E slot. They draw the power for the GPU VRM from the PCI-E power connectors and the power drawn from the PCI-E bus itself only feeds VDDCI VRM and the display interfaces (on Hawaii) and MVDDC and display interfaces on Fiji.


This has been added as extra info in OP "How to edit PowerLimit" , also the section has been enhanced with some further info I've been meaning to add







.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

Is there anything we can do via Fiji ROM that would help where we get negative performance scaling due to applying voltage to GPU core?

Cheers







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Is there anything we can do via Fiji ROM that would help where we get negative performance scaling due to applying voltage to GPU core?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This please! I can easily hit 1200MHz if it weren't for the damned negative scaling.


----------



## xTesla1856

How exactly is this negative scaling manifested? My Furys will only do 1150 stable at +96mV in AB

EDIT: Just tested again, +48mV and I get artifacting and eventually a driver crash in Firestrike. At +96mV, I get a pass without a hitch.


----------



## gupsterg

Buildzoid used a scene in Heaven, but you can also see the same "phenomenon" in 3DM, etc, etc ....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Is there anything we can do via Fiji ROM that would help where we get negative performance scaling due to applying voltage to GPU core?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This please! I can easily hit 1200MHz if it weren't for the damned negative scaling.
Click to expand...

Same here, it's mildly annoying to say the least.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah this aspect sucks on Fiji







.

I have tried a few different methods of applying voltage with combination of PowerPlay VID and VRM controller offset and does not help







. It does not matter what PL or driver options we set, at x voltage increase a card will scale negatively on performance, regardless if at stock clocks or OC clocks







. At what voltage a card starts negatively scaling on performance with voltage increase depends on each card from 7 I've had







.


----------



## Semel

Overclockers Dream(c)(tm)


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah this aspect sucks on Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried a few different methods of applying voltage with combination of PowerPlay VID and VRM controller offset and does not help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It does not matter what PL or driver options we set, at x voltage increase a card will scale negatively on performance, regardless if at stock clocks or OC clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At what voltage a card starts negatively scaling on performance with voltage increase depends on each card from 7 I've had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gupstreg here's the results with the new bios.

1100Mhz. @ 0 offset

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394426


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1125Mhz @ 24mv offset

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394473


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1165Mhz @ +75mv

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394405


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm not showing neg. scaling with new Bios.

75mv offset is my max setting in Sapphire Trixx right now.


----------



## gupsterg

On mobile at present, will view later defo mate







, thanks for share as always







.

I gotta try your new method as well, I think you should post it in Fiji bios mod as it may help another or be something for others to try







.


----------



## bluezone

I promise I will get to it but I need a better graph. Would be easier I If had not gotten rid of both my tablets with stylus's.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Overclockers Dream(c)(tm)


IMO that "presentation comment" is being thrown out of context.

Firstly ref PCB design on Fury/X/Nano is stonking IMO, great for OC'ing.

Secondly air cooler on Fury and AIO on Fury X is pretty darn good. Nano cooler is what it is due to size factor but still good IMO.

Thirdly I believe Fiji on perf.per watt is pretty good.

Just as an example I asked on Bit-Tech about their RX 480 review, in the power consumption testing they load cards with Valley @1440P, the total system draw with Fury X was 50% more than RX 480 and Fury X scored 50% more in bench. As total system draw from wall plug was used bare in mind some inaccuracy to use that result as I have in context of perf.per watt.

I also asked W1zzard on TPU about their perf.per watt data, due to time constraints they will take average power usage with Metro: Last light at 1080P loading each card and apply that 1 result per card to all scenarios shown in perf.per watt page. This could well be inaccurate method, you could have a game/res maxing RX 480 GPU = high'ish power use and Fury X not being taxed as much (ie not sticking to max GPU clock) = lower power use than x test.

I would luv it if there was a review where they pitted RX 480 vs Fiji and tested each game for perf.per watt. Perhaps there is one and I've not seen it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah this aspect sucks on Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have tried a few different methods of applying voltage with combination of PowerPlay VID and VRM controller offset and does not help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It does not matter what PL or driver options we set, at x voltage increase a card will scale negatively on performance, regardless if at stock clocks or OC clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At what voltage a card starts negatively scaling on performance with voltage increase depends on each card from 7 I've had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Gupstreg here's the results with the new bios.
> 
> 1100Mhz. @ 0 offset
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394426
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1125Mhz @ 24mv offset
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394473
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1165Mhz @ +75mv
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394405
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not showing neg. scaling with new Bios.
> 
> 75mv offset is my max setting in Sapphire Trixx right now.
Click to expand...

will this bios be good for all fijis? Even +75 is a good start since most samples were showing negative scaling at around the 50 mark. What have you done with this bios to be different?

Edit. Your graphics score improved by about 2% yet your core clock increased 6%. Why so low? Or is that the start of negative scaling we are seeing occur in.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> will this bios be good for all fijis? Even +75 is a good start since most samples were showing negative scaling at around the 50 mark. What have you done with this bios to be different?


Not a Bois per se. Just a method of finding correct VID setting for the bios per DPM to help reduce current draw and leakage. Might not help everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Edit. Your graphics score improved by about 2% yet your core clock increased 6%. Why so low? Or is that the start of negative scaling we are seeing occur in.


Yes not huge gains. Look at the temperatures though. Way too high because I'm on the stock Nano air cooler, but lower than it would be (if I recall) with stock Bios. High temperature = High leakage. Better cooling might help. PL values are also set lower than optimal due to temperature problems. I get higher scores with these turned up as well.

It's a little complex to explain it, but easy to use. I'm typing one handed at the moment because of old shoulder injury. (stupid rain).


----------



## bluezone

Okay here is a run of 3DM 11 with a version of my modded Bios but optimized using same method @ and for 1125.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11396553


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







notice the lower temperatures and lower wattage with higher graphics score compared to un-optimized.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394473


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That's a 2.2% increase in frequency for 2% increase in graphics score.

Cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for share of data







.

I reckon the 1165 +75mV run you maybe getting into negative scaling, as I said in PMs I'm not to familiar with 3DM11 scores, I'll try and run some at same clocks as your tests.

I've only ever done 2 runs of 3DM11 @ 1145/545, here is compare with your 1165/500.

The optimised 1125 is seeming like better than unoptimised 1125, have you checked to see the boost your seeing is not just run to run variance?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for share of data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've completed multiple runs to be sure
> 
> I reckon the 1165 +75mV run you maybe getting into negative scaling, as I said in PMs I'm not to familiar with 3DM11 scores, I'll try and run some at same clocks as your tests.
> 
> I've only ever done 2 runs of 3DM11 @ 1145/545, here is compare with your 1165/500.
> 
> I've completed multi runs as I go just to be safe and is required to make this work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The optimised 1125 is seeming like better than unoptimised 1125, have you checked to see the boost your seeing is not just run to run variance?


It is slight negative scaling, but it's just as much due to insufficient voltage. 1.297 volts is entered in DPM7 to make equivalent to +72mv.







I've completed some more testing and have selected a lower optimum frequency for voltage available. Using that frequency and equivalent to +72 voltage offset in bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11396929
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11396918


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is 4.5% increase in frequency over 1100Mhz. and only 2.3% increase in graphics score. Compared to optimum every day bios. Which was previously posted.
e.g.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11394426

I'm maxed on voltage so I cannot do anything more.

Cheers


----------



## mechwarrior

Hi guys looking at the gigabyte fury oc, is this a good card? Can I install a universal water block on it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> Hi guys looking at the gigabyte fury oc, is this a good card? Can I install a universal water block on it?


your better off asking the Fiji owners thread. However I can to you now you can't put a universal block on it due to the HBM stacks.


----------



## mechwarrior

thanks for the reply Alastair


----------



## MickyPearce

Hey guys, just checking in on the progress of a VRAM timing bios mod? Keen to optimize the Nano even further!


----------



## gupsterg

Will replace ROM packs in OP hopefully this weekend







.

There will be:-

i) stock ROM (UEFI)
ii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets (Non-UEFI)
iii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets plus 400MHz strap timings in 500MHz & 600MHz straps (Non-UEFI)

for Fury Tri-X STD & OC, Fury X and Nano (all ref AMD PCB)







.


----------



## xkm1948

It would be nice to have the UEFI problem solved. As of now running on Crimson OC is not that fun.


----------



## gupsterg

Bios signature is out of my league







...

It is not that I have not tried ...

Each time I've met someone who showed knowledge which I felt may mean they can solve it nothing has come of it, I have PM'd members here and there at times and done posts/tests/shared data for another to view not just on OCN but other places ...

The amount of time I've spent on Hawaii and Fiji bios mod for myself/others and sharing has basically consumed my spare time since getting into it over a year ago







...

I have learned a lot and continue to strive to learn more and share







, but there is only so much as a "unqualified" PC enthusiast I can do







...

There are at least 4 people which we would instantly know which can get ROMs signed ...

I will not divulge who they are but anyone keeping up with bios "scene" will know







...

Also be aware if cracked by "us" the implications could mean further tightening of security/cracking down on ROM mod, for example the VRM chip can be password locked/encrypted ...


----------



## Paxi

First of all I want to thank the creator of this thread for all the effort he put into this. Greatly appreciated









I recently got a Sapphire Fury X for cheap as second owner (the card should serve me until the new Vega generation comes out).
The card has one issue though: It does create artifacts with the stock memory clock of 500Mhz and above. If I lower the clock to ~470Mhz, it works as expected.
Here is a screenshot of DOOM for example with 500-505Mhz: https://support.sapphiretech.com/archive/attachment/76289/File_636038486026482520.jpg
I tried to get a replacement card from Sapphire but unfortunately they refused the RMA.

I already flashed a + 50 MVDDC bios, but everything behaves the same. Do you think there is anything doable with SW/BIOS or is it a plain HW-issue?


----------



## gupsterg

Glad you have found thread useful







.

I'm assuming RMA refused as you bought 2nd hand and no proof of purchase?

Do you only experience artifact in DOOM?


----------



## Paxi

Long story short:
Not in particular. I actually have the bill for the card from the original owner. But Sapphire told me that a warranty exchange is only possible over the re-seller, which is amazon.fr in this case. But they are only offering a refund (of the already lowered price) but not a replacement. I did not want to do this as I already wasted a lot of time with the whole warranty process and decided to keep it.

Problem are also occurring in other demanding games and benchmarks.


----------



## gupsterg

If it's happening in other applications I'd say it's hardware fault. Just to confirm GPU clock is stock?

As HBM voltage increase is not helping I'd stick with using stock HBM voltage with 470MHz clock, you'll be losing minimal performance IMO. For example going from 500MHz to 545MHz yields ~1% performance gain. Also read this post, if you do test what frequency steps there are below 500MHz do report back as it will be handy for us/thread.


----------



## Paxi

Yes, the GPU clock is at stock.
I will do some tests and report back









One more thing considering setting MVDDC in Bios that I dont get:
For getting a 50 mV increase I set 8E 00 FC 00 to 8E 00 08 00 (8 x 6,25 mV = 50 mV)
But the default offset is set to FC, why is the default not set to 00 ?
And how do I set a negative value? I would like to try - 12,5 mV in addition.

Thanks.


----------



## Paxi

I misslooked that FC is already used for -25 mV.
Did a bit of googling and already solved the question myself.
Convert to binary first, invert bits and than add 1.

Hence:

4 = 0000 0100
~ = 1111 1011
= FB
+1 = FC

So -12,5 mV would be FE, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paxi*
> 
> Yes, the GPU clock is at stock.
> I will do some tests and report back


OK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paxi*
> 
> One more thing considering setting MVDDC in Bios that I dont get:
> For getting a 50 mV increase I set 8E 00 FC 00 to 8E 00 08 00 (8 x 6,25 mV = 50 mV)


Yes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paxi*
> 
> But the default offset is set to FC, why is the default not set to 00 ?


2 reasons:-

i) by setting it FC instead of 00 it would be clearer to a newcomer to manual bios mod that those bytes are data value.
ii) I set it negative on purpose as HBM is supposed to be 1.2V but AMD have spec'd it 1.3V, this maybe an over voltage to compensate for differing production quality, etc (I don't know). If I added more to the 1.3V via ROM and an owner had an issue I'd feel responsible for damage, so if it is negative they are taking the step to make it positive and the if something go wrong my conscience is clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paxi*
> 
> So -12,5 mV would be FE, right?


Yes







, this 



 maybe helpful.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Bios signature is out of my league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It is not that I have not tried ...
> 
> Each time I've met someone who showed knowledge which I felt may mean they can solve it nothing has come of it, I have PM'd members here and there at times and done posts/tests/shared data for another to view not just on OCN but other places ...
> 
> The amount of time I've spent on Hawaii and Fiji bios mod for myself/others and sharing has basically consumed my spare time since getting into it over a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have learned a lot and continue to strive to learn more and share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but there is only so much as a "unqualified" PC enthusiast I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> There are at least 4 people which we would instantly know which can get ROMs signed ...
> 
> I will not divulge who they are but anyone keeping up with bios "scene" will know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also be aware if cracked by "us" the implications could mean further tightening of security/cracking down on ROM mod, for example the VRM chip can be password locked/encrypted ...


Thx for all that you have done for us fellow FuryX owners. Hopefully we wont need too much overclocking to get performance boost now that Async Computing is started being implemented. I am glad I chose FuryX over 980Ti a year ago.







:thumb:


----------



## Paxi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> maybe helpful.


I calculated it the hard way


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Thx for all that you have done for us fellow FuryX owners.


No worries







a pleasure to be part of it.

I must thank and credit the members that taught be so much with their shares of testing & experience within hawaii & fiji bios mod.

Then also the members like @oneb1t, @ddsz, @Lard and @kizwan that made apps for us to use.

Then a special thanks to @The Stilt which is a fountain of knowledge and experience. His posts have been most enlightening on the big WWW







. The guy also puts up with my ramblings via PM







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paxi*
> 
> I calculated it the hard way


A slight faux pas by myself







, will add in OP appropriate section ASAP







.


----------



## xTesla1856

Anyone interested in a Fury Nitro BIOS with factory OC and overvolt? I can provide 2 individual BIOS from 2 cards


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will replace ROM packs in OP hopefully this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There will be:-
> 
> i) stock ROM (UEFI)
> ii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets (Non-UEFI)
> iii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets plus 400MHz strap timings in 500MHz & 600MHz straps (Non-UEFI)
> 
> for Fury Tri-X STD & OC, Fury X and Nano (all ref AMD PCB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What kind of performance are we looking at for the 400mhz strap timings on 500mhz speeds?


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> What kind of performance are we looking at for the 400mhz strap timings on 500mhz speeds?


Also really interested to know - HBM can't handle anything over 570mhz on my nano - which is actually just 545 mhz in reality - but if 50mv more voltage and 400mhz timings can be modded then maybe it will start to show a slightly more useful performance increase.


----------



## gupsterg

@larrydavid @MickyPearce

Very small difference which can be lost within run to run variance







. This was a reason why I never did ROM update with TMOD plus I found in long term testing (ie 2hrs+ of 3D loads) artifacting occurred for a stable OC without TMOD.

Basically the RAM width is so high that increasing HBM clock / timings is having little effect IMO.

Also IMO the stock clock/timings don't limit GPU performance.

In this post is some data, as you can see in the GPGPU benches very little increase only copy shows a slight boost. Next the 3DM FS bench stock vs 1135/545 TMOD shows 9.5% increase in the combined test, how I see it is, that scaling is made up of ~0.5% is TMOD, ~1% is HBM clock and ~8% GPU clock.

Anyhow half the ROMs are done and rest will be done soon, then look forward to others data/experience with them







.


----------



## larrydavid

I'll be receiving a Fury Nitro and Tri-X for Crossfire soon... I'm planning on keeping them on stock clocks, but undervolting them. They both have dual BIOSes, with the high performance BIOS having a higher power limit and max temperature target. Which BIOS would you suggest that I use?

Thanks.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @larrydavid @MickyPearce
> 
> Very small difference which can be lost within run to run variance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This was a reason why I never did ROM update with TMOD plus I found in long term testing (ie 2hrs+ of 3D loads) artifacting occurred for a stable OC without TMOD.
> 
> Basically the RAM width is so high that increasing HBM clock / timings is having little effect IMO.
> 
> Also IMO the stock clock/timings don't limit GPU performance.
> 
> In this post is some data, as you can see in the GPGPU benches very little increase only copy shows a slight boost. Next the 3DM FS bench stock vs 1135/545 TMOD shows 9.5% increase in the combined test, how I see it is, that scaling is made up of ~0.5% is TMOD, ~1% is HBM clock and ~8% GPU clock.
> 
> Anyhow half the ROMs are done and rest will be done soon, then look forward to others data/experience with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome - really appreciate all the work you do to help us get the most out of our Fiji GPUs!


----------



## alecuba16

Hello, I'm looking for some help.

I have already undervolted my Sapphire R9 fury nitro to -96mv and it works well, I wanted to save this voltage (-96mv) to the bios, what value and Offset I have to use on my original bios in order to apply this?.


----------



## gupsterg

Fury Nitro ROMs are the only stock factory ROMs which I have seen editable VDDC offset.

Save both ROM positions using GPU-Z, zip and attach to PM, then I can tell you which offset location to modify







.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fury Nitro ROMs are the only stock factory ROMs which I have seen editable VDDC offset.
> 
> Save both ROM positions using GPU-Z, zip and attach to PM, then I can tell you which offset location to modify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh! thank you man.

Here is the original bios file in 260w/75ºc mode (switch off):

alecuba16_sapphire_r9_nitro_oc_switchoff.zip 103k .zip file


original bios file in 300w/80ºc mode (switch on,logo led blue on):

alecuba16_sapphire_r9_nitro_oc_switchon.zip 103k .zip file


Thank you.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

When I mod the voltage in Afterburner or Tri-X, does that modify all the EVV states with the amount that I changed in the application, or does it do a percentage based change across the states? Or does it just modify the final state's voltage? Curious how I need to modify the values in the BIOS to reflect how I've tested it


----------



## comagnum

After skimming through this thread I couldn't find what I was looking for.. I'm getting a Nano on Monday. What bios/settings do you guys recommend to prevent throttling/increase overall performance? With my rx480 an increase in power limit is all I needed to do to prevent throttling, however reading up on the nano that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## gupsterg

@alecuba16

Bios file in 260w/75ºc mode (switch off) is malformed







, this is not due to GPU-Z/ATiFlash saving ROM but has come this way from Sapphire IMO.

I hope this further information makes sense.



See in above compare of data / command tables list of ROM the one on the right has command tables 2c & 2d as 000 length? This is due to lack of 4 bytes in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).



The green line denotes command table 2c is at correct offset location in top window, see where E4 00 is in lower window(red line)? command table 2b is malformed in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).

I would contact Sapphire support to:-

a) highlight this issue as I think other owners of Sapphire Fury Nitro OC Edition will have same malformed ROM on switch off position.
b) gain corrected ROM for switch off position (I would get this plus updated ones for both positions).

I would only modify ROM switch on position for you, let me know if that is OK?

Here is zip with the ROMs you gave plus data/command tables list and screenies.

Sapphire_Fury_NitrC.zip 1067k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

@xTesla1856

You have Sapphire Fury Nitro OC, is it possible you can share both ROM positions dumps? so I can see if you also have same issue as alecuba16 card. I know Sapphire Fury Nitro non OC edition has increased PL/target GPU temp ROMs *but* they are not malformed, as @danjal provided these to me a while back.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @alecuba16
> 
> Bios file in 260w/75ºc mode (switch off) is malformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is not due to GPU-Z/ATiFlash saving ROM but has come this way from Sapphire IMO.
> 
> I hope this further information makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> See in above compare of data / command tables list of ROM the one on the right has command tables 2c & 2d as 000 length? This is due to lack of 4 bytes in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).
> 
> 
> 
> The green line denotes command table 2c is at correct offset location in top window, see where E4 00 is in lower window(red line)? command table 2b is malformed in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).
> 
> I would contact Sapphire support to:-
> 
> a) highlight this issue as I think other owners of Sapphire Fury Nitro OC Edition will have same malformed ROM on switch off position.
> b) gain corrected ROM for switch off position (I would get this plus updated ones for both positions).
> 
> I would only modify ROM switch on position for you, let me know if that is OK?
> 
> Here is zip with the ROMs you gave plus data/command tables list and screenies.
> 
> Sapphire_Fury_NitrC.zip 1067k .zip file


Hi gupsterg, thank you for your awesome info.

I made a dump again for switchoff , but this time with atiwinflash and surprise, the md5 is different from the one that I sent you yesterday.

Would you check it again?

The new down (switch_off):

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46919572/260w_75c_mode_switchoff.rom

I will check later, the information that you have provided about the switchon.

Thanks again man!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @alecuba16
> 
> Bios file in 260w/75ºc mode (switch off) is malformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is not due to GPU-Z/ATiFlash saving ROM but has come this way from Sapphire IMO.
> 
> I hope this further information makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> See in above compare of data / command tables list of ROM the one on the right has command tables 2c & 2d as 000 length? This is due to lack of 4 bytes in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).
> 
> 
> 
> The green line denotes command table 2c is at correct offset location in top window, see where E4 00 is in lower window(red line)? command table 2b is malformed in ROM 260w/75ºc mode (switch off).
> 
> I would contact Sapphire support to:-
> 
> a) highlight this issue as I think other owners of Sapphire Fury Nitro OC Edition will have same malformed ROM on switch off position.
> b) gain corrected ROM for switch off position (I would get this plus updated ones for both positions).
> 
> I would only modify ROM switch on position for you, let me know if that is OK?
> 
> Here is zip with the ROMs you gave plus data/command tables list and screenies.
> 
> Sapphire_Fury_NitrC.zip 1067k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gupsterg, thank you for your awesome info.
> 
> I made a dump again for switchoff , but this time with atiwinflash and surprise, the md5 is different from the one that I sent you yesterday.
> 
> Would you check it again?
> 
> The new down (switch_off):
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46919572/260w_75c_mode_switchoff.rom
> 
> I will check later, the information that you have provided about the switchon.
> 
> Thanks again man!
Click to expand...

Checksum-wise, this one look a correct dump. Your previous switchOFF ROM don't have correct checksum.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xTesla1856
> 
> You have Sapphire Fury Nitro OC, is it possible you can share both ROM positions dumps? so I can see if you also have same issue as alecuba16 card. I know Sapphire Fury Nitro non OC edition has increased PL/target GPU temp ROMs *but* they are not malformed, as @danjal provided these to me a while back.


I can give you mine







. If I am not mistaken I've bought it from the same store than aleacuba16 did.

furybios.zip 212k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Hi gupsterg, thank you for your awesome info.
> 
> I made a dump again for switchoff , but this time with atiwinflash and surprise, the md5 is different from the one that I sent you yesterday.
> 
> Would you check it again?
> 
> The new down (switch_off):
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46919572/260w_75c_mode_switchoff.rom
> 
> I will check later, the information that you have provided about the switchon.
> 
> Thanks again man!


This matches @costilletas switch off ROM







, but now the switch on does not match with his







.



Something odd is going on on your system, what version of GPU-Z / ATiWinFlash are you using? cheer







.

*** edit ***

The area which you have hex values (ie not FF should be FF like in costilletas dump of ROM.

Shall I mod his copies for you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> I can give you mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I am not mistaken I've bought it from the same store than aleacuba16 did.
> 
> furybios.zip 212k .zip file


+rep







, thank you for these, yours are both fine from what I can tell, will do further checks and if there is issue will post







.

*** edit ***

Yours are definitely fine dumps as only bios header / bios signature / PowerPlay differ, like I have seen in:-

i) Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD & OC (stock/increased PL/temp ROMs)
ii) Sapphire Fury Nitro STD (stock/increased PL/temp ROMs)


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This matches @costilletas switch off ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but now the switch on does not match with his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Something odd is going on on your system, what version of GPU-Z / ATiWinFlash are you using? cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> The area which you have hex values (ie not FF should be FF like in costilletas dump of ROM.
> 
> Shall I mod his copies for you?
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you for these, yours are both fine from what I can tell, will do further checks and if there is issue will post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Yours are definitely fine dumps as only bios header / bios signature / PowerPlay differ, like I have seen in:-
> 
> i) Sapphire Fury Tri-X STD & OC (stock/increased PL/temp ROMs)
> ii) Sapphire Fury Nitro STD (stock/increased PL/temp ROMs)


For sure,I think that his copies will work well on mine's, because we bought the same card on same shop.

Maybe my system creating bad dumps because some antivirus analysis or something







I will check and compare the md5 to the costilletas one's to find the source of dump corruption, for sure is the antivirus.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP has new ROM packs with timings mod







.

@alecuba16

Yes costilletas ROMs will work on your card and I will view, advise offset location for VDDC offset. I will also be creating a Fury Nitro ROM pack with HBM voltage offset and timings mod to add to OP







.


----------



## MickyPearce

Hey guys - Just wanted to share my results from benching and comparing the R9 Nano Stock Offset rom with the R9 Nano Stock Offset + tight timings modded bioses.






Overall there's a small gain in Firestrike Extreme - where the 512 GB/s bandwidth is obviously not a limiting factor, but is hammered enough to show a gain.

I have to say even at stock - once the power limits are upped (I have mine at 300w| 290A | 300w TDP) - and the card is adequately cooled the R9 Nano is a 6-inch, single fanned monster. I don't think I've ever admired a GPU this much before - I've been in the game since the the Geforce FX 5200 days and owned at least a good 10 cards in that time - but the Nano is just such an awesome bit of engineering, so much power in the smallest form factor possible. Hell even the cooler that appears dinky and undersized handles more wattage than the FE GTX 1080 and it manages to stay cooler too, absolute peak of 68 degrees in a closed room in my rig running Valley 4K 0xAA (runs hotter than 3dmark and Heaven as it pulls around 25 amps more current interestingly).

Great card - great support by the wonderful modding community!


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> I have to say even at stock - once the power limits are upped (I have mine at 300w| 290A | 300w TDP) - and the card is adequately cooled the R9 Nano is a 6-inch, single fanned monster. I don't think I've ever admired a GPU this much before - I've been in the game since the the Geforce FX 5200 days and owned at least a good 10 cards in that time - but the Nano is just such an awesome bit of engineering, so much power in the smallest form factor possible. Hell even the cooler that appears dinky and undersized handles more wattage than the FE GTX 1080 and it manages to stay cooler too, absolute peak of 68 degrees in a closed room in my rig running Valley 4K 0xAA (runs hotter than 3dmark and Heaven as it pulls around 25 amps more current interestingly).
> 
> Great card - great support by the wonderful modding community!


Did you make any changes to your cooling setup? Like reapply the paste, or stack fans?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> runs hotter than 3dmark and Heaven as it pulls around 25 amps more current interestingly


That's about 300W (12V X 25A) @ the card, or is this measured at the wall?


----------



## MickyPearce

Just from HWiNFO64 sensor readout for GPU Core Current - its averages around 205A rather than 180A.


----------



## MickyPearce

No alterations to the card, but I have a 140mm 2000rpm fan blowing directly across the back of the card to cool the VRMs. The VRMs seem to cause throttling as soon as they hit 100 degrees in my observations - so I alleviated that problem. I also allow the fan on the card to ramp up to 100% once the card cracks 50 degrees.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> No alterations to the card, but I have a 140mm 2000rpm fan blowing directly across the back of the card to cool the VRMs. The VRMs seem to cause throttling as soon as they hit 100 degrees in my observations - so I alleviated that problem. I also allow the fan on the card to ramp up to 100% once the card cracks 50 degrees.


OK so more like 1.25V X 25A = 31.25W. Nice increase.


----------



## MickyPearce

Yep. I'm assuming Valley is hitting the shaders harder than Heaven and other games I've tried. Oddly the only game I've found that hits Valley 4K 0xAA levels of power draw is Firewatch at 4K - good god that thing is stupidly demanding for what it is haha


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> OP has new ROM packs with timings mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @alecuba16
> 
> Yes costilletas ROMs will work on your card and I will view, advise offset location for VDDC offset. I will also be creating a Fury Nitro ROM pack with HBM voltage offset and timings mod to add to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thank you man









You think that the new timming mod will work ok with the nitro model?

I have currently my card memory at 540 mhz with undervolting.

cheers


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Would this work on my XFX Fury Triple dissipation too?


Does it have any advantage to flash a bios with a newer version string on my reference fury. Atm i have 015.049.000.004. Think about flashing this one:

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184647/184647


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

New Enhanced Protection ROM packs in OP







. These ROMs limit voltage as 1.36875V on loop 1 (GPU) and loop 2 (HBM). I have done this for the ROM I use 24/7 on my Fury X, reason being why is on a past card when testing HBM voltage mod I inadvertently set it as 1.4V







. SO regardless if you send i2c command / use OS OC tool / modify ROM you will not gain over 1.36875V VID for GPU and HBM, unless the protection hex value is modded. This hex value is independent of mods we do so no chance of inadvertently removing protection.

@MickyPearce

Thank you for results share







.

@alecuba16

All Fiji cards have same HBM, I do check VRAM_Info table whenever I view new to me ROM and so far all ROMs use the same table. If timings mod is an issue you can choose ROM without it







. I am doing Nitro ROM pack now and will PM you when added to OP







.

@Performer81

The ROM you have linked is Radeon Pro Duo Master ROM, I would not flash this ROM plus note the red box at top stating "unverified ROM", even if it was a Fury ROM I would not flash a unverified ROM to a card.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> No alterations to the card, but I have a 140mm 2000rpm fan blowing directly across the back of the card to cool the VRMs. The VRMs seem to cause throttling as soon as they hit 100 degrees in my observations - so I alleviated that problem. I also allow the fan on the card to ramp up to 100% once the card cracks 50 degrees.


Woa, doesnt it get crazy loud? What case do you have?


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> New Enhanced Protection ROM packs in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These ROMs limit voltage as 1.36875V on loop 1 (GPU) and loop 2 (HBM). I have done this for the ROM I use 24/7 on my Fury X, reason being why is on a past card when testing HBM voltage mod I inadvertently set it as 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SO regardless if you send i2c command / use OS OC tool / modify ROM you will not gain over 1.36875V VID for GPU and HBM, unless the protection hex value is modded. This hex value is independent of mods we do so no chance of inadvertently removing protection.
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> Thank you for results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @alecuba16
> 
> All Fiji cards have same HBM, I do check VRAM_Info table whenever I view new to me ROM and so far all ROMs use the same table. If timings mod is an issue you can choose ROM without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am doing Nitro ROM pack now and will PM you when added to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Performer81
> 
> The ROM you have linked is Radeon Pro Duo Master ROM, I would not flash this ROM plus note the red box at top stating "unverified ROM", even if it was a Fury ROM I would not flash a unverified ROM to a card.


Silly question but do you have a rom i can use on my furyx quadfire to increase my scores. Im 300 points off from 1st place in 3x on hwbot but injust want to try to push my numbers higher on HOF.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> New Enhanced Protection ROM packs in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These ROMs limit voltage as 1.36875V on loop 1 (GPU) and loop 2 (HBM). I have done this for the ROM I use 24/7 on my Fury X, reason being why is on a past card when testing HBM voltage mod I inadvertently set it as 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SO regardless if you send i2c command / use OS OC tool / modify ROM you will not gain over 1.36875V VID for GPU and HBM, unless the protection hex value is modded. This hex value is independent of mods we do so no chance of inadvertently removing protection.


Is this an actual limit or LLC/Vdroop related? I've have had some problems while setting individual DPM VDDC values. A rising tide lifts all boats and adjusting 1 DPM value raises observed VID of all others. I suspect I'm seeing LLC or Vdroop related problem.


----------



## gupsterg

@dagget3450

TMOD ROM may help you gain some points over stock ROM. The TMOD ROM has HBM voltage offset so you could also increase it to gain further HBM clocks.

@bluezone

It's basically an output voltage limit, regardless of VID / offset / LLC on or off it will limit the output voltage. The card will not shut down like say when OVP OCP OTP is exceeded. So lets say I place 1300mV in a DPM and add an offset of 100mV then also get rid of vDroop, the output voltage in x loop will not exceed limit set. The output voltage is what IR3567B is monitoring within it's own self, there is a register for this, from IR3565B PDF +/- 0.5% accuracy. VMAX is per loop, each half byte is a loop, for example stock ROM is 66h, so loop 1 = 6h and loop 2 = 6h, I set it 55h.



I tested (semi cracked) VMAX ages ago when had my Vapor-X 290X and I used it to limit voltage whilst testing a ROM with no vDroop, now finally know how to set it after taking time to start marking as many registers as encountered via Hawaii mod and partial disclosure by "you know who" with his posts







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> It's basically an output voltage limit, regardless of VID / offset / LLC on or off it will limit the output voltage. The card will not shut down like say when OVP OCP OTP is exceeded. So lets say I place 1300mV in a DPM and add an offset of 100mV then also get rid of vDroop, the output voltage in x loop will not exceed limit set. The output voltage is what IR3567B is monitoring within it's own self, there is a register for this, from IR3565B PDF +/- 0.5% accuracy. VMAX is per loop, each half byte is a loop, for example stock ROM is 66h, so loop 1 = 6h and loop 2 = 6h, I set it 55h.
> 
> 
> 
> I tested (semi cracked) VMAX ages ago when had my Vapor-X 290X and I used it to limit voltage whilst testing a ROM with no vDroop, now finally know how to set it after taking time to start marking as many registers as encountered via Hawaii mod and partial disclosure by "you know who" with his posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Interesting and thank you.









REP +1.


----------



## xkm1948

From the current trend of Async Computing Utilization Fiji based cards will age really well. Those massive amount of ALUs will shine once game developer transfers onto DX12/Vulkan. I am confident we won't even need to overclock Fiji cards that much at all. At 1050MHz with full 4096 Async Compute implemented ALU the FuryX will walk all over Maxwell and Pascal in DX12/Vulkan titles.









Wait and see.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Quote:
> Asynchronous compute
> 
> The asynchronous compute capability in Polaris is fundamentally similar to what AMD introduced with Fiji. Fiji included a hardware scheduling block (HWS) that could be used to improve asynchronous compute workload efficiency. It includes a quick response queue for implementing asynchronous time warp in VR applications and the ability to reserve compute unit blocks for executing TrueAudio workloads.
> 
> AsyncCompute2
> 
> Many of these capabilities were also included in Fiji, but weren't fully enabled or exposed when the hardware shipped. AMD has updated its software drivers for Fury and Nano cards to expose these capabilities and included them in Polaris as well. In this respect, the RX 480 has all the asynchronous compute capabilities that AMD loaded into Fury X, but in a $200 GPU instead of a $600 card.


http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/231134-amd-radeon-rx-480-review-the-best-200-gpu-you-can-buy-today


----------



## lestatdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> From the current trend of Async Computing Utilization Fiji based cards will age really well. Those massive amount of ALUs will shine once game developer transfers onto DX12/Vulkan. I am confident we won't even need to overclock Fiji cards that much at all. At 1050MHz with full 4096 Async Compute implemented ALU the FuryX will walk all over Maxwell and Pascal in DX12/Vulkan titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait and see.


True.Stil I had to OC my Fury just because








Can't help it


----------



## MickyPearce

Fully agree. Already the Fury X beats the GTX 1070 by 10-15% in Doom Vulkan at 4K without nightmare settings as the developers blocked it from running on perfectly capable 4GB cards.

The GTX 1080 is the only card that is absolutely, unequivocally faster than the Fury X in gaming right now - all others trade blows in DX11 and in DX12 and Vulkan the Fury X is superior at 4K thus far.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Possible unlock











My BIOS in my MEGA


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Possible unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIOS in my MEGA


Nice to see you over here OnnA.

When did you get this?

Suggest you PM Gupsterg.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

THX Bro









Now i need some advice, cuz' im new to Fiji TEK









I think that i need some Good Fellow to Edit my BIOS, so now im waiting


----------



## bluezone

Which card did you gat and did you get it fully unlocked yet?

If you have it unlocked the first thing to figure out is whether it likes to undervolt, overvolt or to run at the voltage range it's at already. Fiji is quite variable card to card.


----------



## MickyPearce

Has anyone been able to get the Full Fiji GPU (Nano or Fury X) stable 1000mhz below 1.125v under full load? That's my lower limit thus far - huge drop in power from stock 1.23v but would like to get her at 1.1v if possible (I know some of the lower states can cause stability issues).


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Like this?











Im new to Fiji but not to OC/Moding/Tweaking etc.

Last one is 1.218V So UnderVolt slider in TRIXX is My Default V Hard writen in BIOS









Its a nice piece, i think its from Middle of The Silicon Wafer


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Im new to Fiji but not to OC/Moding/Tweaking etc.


Yes I've read some of your posts on Guru3D. you've always been most helpful, courteous and intelligent in posts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is 1.218V So UnderVolt slider in TRIXX is My Default V Hard writen in BIOS


Yes. That's the idea, but have you completed comparative scores before and after with 3D FS? I see you have found the good tools already.









Quote:


> Its a nice piece, i think its from Middle of The Silicon Wafer


How is the ASIC in GPU-Z.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

ASIC is 65.8 - 68.6 (i have different now after BIOS Flashing (UnderVolt + OC) but seriusly This Monster of GPU don't need any OC (besides for Benchies ;-))

Yes i'd like to Test by Plaing Games








So my choice is:
AC: Unity Gold and GRID + Dirt also for DX9 im Playing HoMM VII Deluxe.
Right now im waiting for New Converters for DP-> VGA and second HDMI-> VGA
This one i have don't have bandwith to sustain 1920:1440 85Hz.

Now i have "only" 1600:1200 66Hz "sic"


----------



## gupsterg

@alecuba16

Sorry for delay, been a bit busy with things past few days so no chance of posting







.

Fury_Nitro_ROM_Pack.zip 412k .zip file


Fury_Nitro_EP_ROM_Pack.zip 412k .zip file


I'd use the EP ROMs TBH, regardless of STD or EP ROMs used these are the offset locations for:-

i) stock ROM 0xAD0A is VDDC offset, default value 03h.
ii) modded voltage offset ROMs and/or TMOD 0xAD0A is VDDC offset, default value 03h, 0xAD0E is MVDDC offset, default value FCh.

@Ne01 OnnA

Welcome to OCN and _*Fiji bios mod*_







.
Quote:


> ASIC is 65.8 - 68.6 (i have different now after BIOS Flashing (UnderVolt + OC)


ASIC quality does not change with:-

i) OC / voltage.
ii) ROM or driver used.

Which Fury card do you have?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Fury Nitro OC+ 1050/500

Here my BIOS (swith ON Blue LED)

My BIOS in my MEGA

Use this:

FuryBIOS_New_ED.rom
or
4096sp_ED.rom
3840spBIOS
3776spBIOS


----------



## gupsterg

Fury Nitro STD / OC ROMs have a VDDC offset which adds to all states (+18.75mV). AIDA64 registers dump does not take into account the VDDC offset.

I would zero this offset in ROM, as then when you set DPM voltage in PowerPlay you won't have to account for the offset. In your ROM 0xAD0A is VDDC offset, default value 03h.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I don't know that stuff








Editing BIOS in HEX is Out of my League.


----------



## costilletas

It seems that most fury nitros have 6x% Asic , mine is 66% too and my neighbour's 65%


----------



## xTesla1856

Mine are at 66 and 57 respectively


----------



## MickyPearce

Does anyone know the max safe voltage for the HBM on the Nano? I've an insatiable itch to get it running at 600MHZ - couldn't quite do it with 1.35v (slower to artifact than 1.3 but still artifacts around 5 minutes in) but is 1.375 or 1.4v safe?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I don't know that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editing BIOS in HEX is Out of my League.


Here you go







.

NitrC_0mVTMod.zip 185k .zip file


Notes:-

i) Enhanced protection ROMs, so MAX VID for GPU or HBM is 1.36875V.
ii) These are Non-UEFI ROMs so CSM support must be on in motherboard bios.
iii) If you use software OC tools in OS delete these prior to flashing ROMs and do not keep saved "profiles" (make sure install dir are empty/deleted).
iv) Uninstall driver, run DDU.
v) After flashing any ROM from pack above power down PC to fully reintialise card (AtiWinFlash will work with no driver installed).
vi) Install driver, OC tools, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Does anyone know the max safe voltage for the HBM on the Nano? I've an insatiable itch to get it running at 600MHZ - couldn't quite do it with 1.35v (slower to artifact than 1.3 but still artifacts around 5 minutes in) but is 1.375 or 1.4v safe?


1 card I set IIRC 1.412V by accident, it didn't kill the RAM *but* I only ran a loop of 3DM FS and then lowered it. Another card I set to 1.4V on purpose and it did not attain 600MHz HBM artifact free for even a minute, IIRC I tested in 6mv steps upto 1.450V and as no improvement on attaining 600MHz I stopped there. Cooling profile on the Fury X AIO was modified to maintain GPU temp of 50C so HBM should have been cooler than stock profile IMO. HBM has a temp sensor AFAIK and reading the JEDEC PDF performance will be lowered if hitting x temp.

Out of my 7 cards none hit 600MHz HBM stable with or without voltage even at stock GPU clock







.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Via PM I had been discussing negative performance scaling with increased voltage on Fiji with The Stilt. He gave me 2 ROMs to test, I will share the results of 1st test ROM.



Spoiler: gupfury1.bin results



Quote:


> I took gupfury1.bin and modified fan profile only, so target GPU temperature = 50C for "Fuzzy logic" and increased fan sensitivity +100%.
> 
> The results show even at stock clocks voltage has a negative performance impact, 3 run compare.
> 
> Next on same ROM I used MSI AB to set 1145MHz plus:-
> 
> i) to add +6mv so DPM 7 would = 1.268V
> 
> ii) to -24mV so DPM 7 would = ~1.238V
> 
> So I could compare with past results (those not included in compare link), 3 run compare.
> 
> In the past I have noted that when I use MSI AB to increase GPU clock the lower DPM states VID/clock will be "dynamically" changed in registers dump. The VID will jump for DPM 1-6 upto same level as DPM 7, how many of the lower states get changed for VID/clock depend upon how high I clock GPU using MSI AB. I have not included that registers dump but can provide it if you like. So because of this I further modified gupfury1.bin to have:-
> 
> i) DPM 7 1145 with 1268mV
> ii) DPM 1-6 set as stock VID manually with no modification to clocks.
> 
> Prior to flashing I removed driver, ran DDU, flashed ROM and reinstalled driver, 3 run compare.
> 
> Any iteration of gupfury1.bin is no improvement over stock ROM or modified stock ROM with stock CAC records, therefore I did not test any higher voltage or clocks than my 24/7 OC. The negative scaling effect may seem small but it enlarges as we go higher voltage and/or clocks, usually it tends to be when I/we pass 1150MHz or voltage is greater than +50mV.
> 
> I will test gupfury2.bin and report back soon.






gupfury2.bin besides CAC records modification had another mod by The Stilt, as this did not perform any better and all the testing results were the same as above except for +/- run to run variance I won't post those.

All in all the conclusion is something within the driver is limiting card to use extra voltage / power. We already know there is a >1300mV limit to GPU core voltage within driver stopping us using a ROM where it is modified as such in PowerPlay VID. There was also discussion which concluded OCP, OTP, etc limits within voltage control chip are not the issue either.

What perplexes me is when we have negative performance scaling with increased voltage on Fiji there are no signs of throttling to GPU clock like say how we see when PowerLimit is too low for clocks.

All in all I thank @The Stilt for his time, appreciate as always his insight and willingness to help the community







.


----------



## comagnum

@gupsterg Could these cards be similar to the 480 in that they need a higher power level to utilize the increase in voltage? I.e. with my 480 I needed 165% to get 1175mv and higher to work without negative scaling.


----------



## gupsterg

No not an issue







. You see we can up the default PL in ROM which OS driver uses for 0%, allowing higher PL when adding via OS. For example The Stilt placed 400W in ROM so once in OS using +50% equals 600W.

I know the PowerTune section is active/being ref'd by driver in ROM due to if I lower PL in ROM and do nothing in OS I see throttling.

We need someone who can view driver to confirm if that is restricting us.


----------



## comagnum

I noticed that with my nano I get better performance @ 1000mhz with a -48mv than I do at 1050 with +28mv no matter the power level.


----------



## gupsterg

You are experiencing negative performance scaling with voltage increase







.

From a) the cards I've had b) viewing others data the point at which it occurs (ie voltage offset) depends upon each card. I also think the severity of decrease is also GPU dependent. So some "characteristic" of GPU reflects how well it will scale with voltage increase.

Totally perplexing







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> Via PM I had been discussing negative performance scaling with increased voltage on Fiji with The Stilt. He gave me 2 ROMs to test, I will share the results of 1st test ROM.
> 
> 
> gupfury2.bin besides CAC records modification had another mod by The Stilt, as this did not perform any better and all the testing results were the same as above except for +/- run to run variance I won't post those.
> 
> All in all the conclusion is something within the driver is limiting card to use extra voltage / power. We already know there is a >1300mV limit to GPU core voltage within driver stopping us using a ROM where it is modified as such in PowerPlay VID. There was also discussion which concluded OCP, OTP, etc limits within voltage control chip are not the issue either.
> 
> What perplexes me is when we have negative performance scaling with increased voltage on Fiji there are no signs of throttling to GPU clock like say how we see when PowerLimit is too low for clocks.
> 
> All in all I thank @The Stilt for his time, appreciate as always his insight and willingness to help the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you Gupsterg and The Stilt for all this and the share.

REP:+1


----------



## comagnum

@gupsterg the overclocking/undervolting on these cards are totally different than cards I've had in the past. What would make sense with most cards (bump in voltage/power level = performance increase, sweet spots of course) are the complete opposite in my Nano's case. So far my best performance has come at 1000mhz/-57mv - 535mhz memory with max power level.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> ASIC is 65.8 - 68.6 (i have different now after BIOS Flashing (UnderVolt + OC) but seriusly This Monster of GPU don't need any OC (besides for Benchies ;-))


Wait, are you saying ASIC changed after unlock?


----------



## gupsterg

@comagnum

I totally agree Fiji OC'ing is bewilderingly different than anything else I've had.

Out of the cards I owned, I found the ones with low DPM 7 VID scaled more for me, they also allowed larger voltage offset before negative scaling occurred.

On stock ROM / settings what are the VIDs per DPM for your card?


----------



## MickyPearce

I'm somewhat similar - this Nano of mine can hold 1000mhz at a cool 1.125v under Valley 4K load - but it can't stick 1025mhz under 1.2v. The difference is a whopping 20 degrees increase on the VRMs and a 12 degree increase on the core.

The conclusion I've come to is the Nano's cooler is excellent for what it is - but as soon as you pass about 180w draw the thing seriously struggles even with supplementary fans blowing on the back of it and it running at 100%.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> We need someone who can view driver to confirm if that is restricting us.


I know it's another site but have you queried asder00?

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399498

http://forums.guru3d.com/member.php?u=218722

I've never talked to him, but he seems to know drivers.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluezone

Great minds think alike








.

Yeah he came to my mind







, he was AWOL for a while







, recently noticed he's been lurking here on a few threads







and then was back posting on Guru3D







.

He helped with Hawaii bios mod (Guru3D thread was 390X leaked ROM), will send a PM to him, may will have seen this thread







.


----------



## comagnum

@gupsterg

In my haste to start messing with this card when I got it, I accidentally flashed your offset bios before I saved the original and didn't think about the card having dual bios. So currently I'm using your stock bios in the nano pack.


----------



## gupsterg

@comagnum

Not an issue, basically it's the latest official AMD Nano ROM online AFAIK







, so if you get the chance be interested to know your VID per DPM







.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> NitrC_Zerod_voltage_offsets.zip 93k .zip file
> .
> 
> Notes:-
> 
> i) These are Non-UEFI ROMs so CSM support must be on in motherboard bios.
> ii) If you use software OC tools in OS delete these prior to flashing ROMs and do not keep saved "profiles" (make sure install dir are empty/deleted).
> iii) Uninstall driver, run DDU.
> iv) After flashing any ROM from pack above power down PC to fully reintialise card (AtiWinFlash will work with no driver installed).
> v) Install driver, OC tools, etc.
> 1 card I set IIRC 1.412V by accident, it didn't kill the RAM *but* I only ran a loop of 3DM FS and then lowered it. Another card I set to 1.4V on purpose and it did not attain 600MHz HBM artifact free for even a minute, IIRC I tested in 6mv steps upto 1.450V and as no improvement on attaining 600MHz I stopped there. Cooling profile on the Fury X AIO was modified to maintain GPU temp of 50C so HBM should have been cooler than stock profile IMO. HBM has a temp sensor AFAIK and reading the JEDEC PDF performance will be lowered if hitting x temp.
> 
> Out of my 7 cards none hit 600MHz HBM stable with or without voltage even at stock GPU clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah THX Bratan'

Is this Unlocked BIOS with 400/500 HBM strap?
4096? etc.

THX for Helping me out.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Wait, are you saying ASIC changed after unlock?


Is seems its not.
My mistake, sry


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Yeah THX Bratan'
> 
> Is this Unlocked BIOS with 400/500 HBM strap?
> 4096? etc.
> 
> THX for Helping me out.


No worries







.

These are stock 3584SP ROMs, run atomtool on ROMs and you will get 4096SP, etc







. Post 1019 now includes timings mod ROMs







.

So your Nitro unlocked to 4096SP?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Python dont working in my win_X i cant do it, can you make it for me?


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Python dont working in my win_X i cant do it, can you make it for me?


you have to type makeroms nameofthebios.rom


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

The python dont work in my system.
No matter what i wrote there, ive tried also makeroms bios.rom and still the same issue.


----------



## gupsterg

i) open command prompt as administrator.
ii) rather than type C:\AMD\Python27\atomtool_v11\makeroms use the *CD* (Change Directory) command to be within right directory.
iii) have the bios that you wish atomtool to modify as 8.3 filename, which seems you do have. So command should just be makeroms bios.rom or makeroms romname.rom


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

OK i got it working.
My mistake, i forgot about the CD Dir lol

I flashed ALL + Timing and PL and i got artifacts in Ryse with 570 HBM clock
So the 400/500 is too much for me please give 333MHz Timing and i will try.
so it will be 333/570 then (570 runs normal for me in any game, no errors, i have not tried more now)

THX in advance Bratan'









BTW is fully unlocked now and i dont have any errors in Gaming now









UPD.

I have problems in Trixx can set any of my setings
It shows all the time 1020/570

Should be this:
850/500
933/570
1020/570
1050/570


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK i got it working.
> My mistake, i forgot about the CD Dir lol
> 
> I flashed ALL + Timing and PL and i got artifacts in Ryse with 570 HBM clock
> So the 400/500 is too much for me please give 333MHz Timing and i will try.
> so it will be 333/570 then (570 runs normal for me in any game, no errors, i have not tried more now)
> 
> THX in advance Bratan'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is fully unlocked now and i dont have any errors in Gaming now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPD.
> 
> I have problems in Trixx can set any of my setings
> It shows all the time 1020/570
> 
> Should be this:
> 850/500
> 933/570
> 1020/570
> 1050/570


Didn't know you made is over here Onna lol. Anyway wouldn't 333Mhz timings be tighter than 400Mhz timings? Also HBM has a 500 step, 545, and 600 step so running 570 is the same as running at 545. You may find 575 to be unstable because the vRAM is actually running at 600.

And Trixx can scale the HBM clock with the core? I am confused lol.


----------



## bluezone

I found this most enlightening.

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/232771-targeted-testing-reveals-secrets-of-nvidia-maxwell-pascal-power-efficiency

http://www.realworldtech.com/tile-based-rasterization-nvidia-gpus/

If I understand this properly. AMD throws a lot of resources at a big processing job (immediate-mode). It's hard to design high frequency transistors that will support a heavy load.

NVidia Throws a relatively proportionately larger amount of resources at many sequential smaller jobs (tiled rendering). Higher frequencies are easier to support @ light loads.

I wonder what would happen if AMD switched to tiled rendering?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Hi, i know this forum for Years. But registered recently.
That becouse my RadeonMOD is Here







So the Creator should be here also







(Me and TheOneofGOD are the ppl behind this tool)

The scaling of HBM IMO is little different, also im talking about HBM inner operating MHz not external one.
I have Moded BIOS with HBM on -> in. 400MHz/out. 500-> scaling grat to 570/580NP)

Now I need more testing, The Kraken is Terra Incognita for Me


----------



## costilletas

Has anyone been able to reach 600mhz on stock bios with a fury nitro(ram ofc)?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> I noticed that with my nano I get better performance @ 1000mhz with a -48mv than I do at 1050 with +28mv no matter the power level.


Same thing here. But isn't that because it runs cooler when it's undervolted, thus it can keep a higher clock when gaming?


----------



## shadowxaero

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/204748

Highest score I can manage in time spy with using 600mhz on HBM

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/202422

Slightly lower score (2 less points over all) using Timing MOD in bios with HBM at 545.


----------



## costilletas

1211 wow....


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/204748
> 
> Highest score I can manage in time spy with using 600mhz on HBM
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/202422
> 
> Slightly lower score (2 less points over all) using Timing MOD in bios with HBM at 545.


defiantly have me beat.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13841067


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

If anyone can Edit my BIOS to add a little V to HBM to 1.325v i will be most Happy









-> http:// https://mega.nz/#F!lI1hCb6Z!lx8edBMvI1bTK8JccnRnlQ


----------



## MickyPearce

Would someone mind making a R9 Nano Rom with everything unchanged except HBM voltage at 1.35v and 333mhz timings? I've never been able to figure out the HBM vmods myself - cheers!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Would someone mind making a R9 Nano Rom with everything unchanged except HBM voltage at 1.35v and 333mhz timings? I've never been able to figure out the HBM vmods myself - cheers!


Yup I need that too for my NITRO X


----------



## gupsterg

@xkm1948 & subscribers

I last night tested a *modified UEFI/GOP module by Lordkag* and can report I did full clean install of Win 10 Pro Anniversary Edition whilst on custom ROM with CSM = Off in mobo bios







. So now we can have "UEFI" install of Win 10 with custom ROM







.

Anyone wish to have Fiji ROM with this modded GOP? if tested more by others I will mod the OP ROM packs to have this GOP in







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xkm1948 & subscribers
> 
> I last night tested a *modified UEFI/GOP module by Lordkag* and can report I did full clean install of Win 10 Pro Anniversary Edition whilst on custom ROM with CSM = Off in mobo bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So now we can have "UEFI" install of Win 10 with custom ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone wish to have Fiji ROM with this modded GOP? if tested more by others I will mod the OP ROM packs to have this GOP in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very cool thank for the sare.

rep +1
I tried the Tile-based Rasterization triangle tool listed in this video no my R9 Nano.






I'm not sure about what the results I had mean though. Looks like maybe some tiling going on?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







what do you guys think?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @xkm1948 & subscribers
> 
> I last night tested a *modified UEFI/GOP module by Lordkag* and can report I did full clean install of Win 10 Pro Anniversary Edition whilst on custom ROM with CSM = Off in mobo bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So now we can have "UEFI" install of Win 10 with custom ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone wish to have Fiji ROM with this modded GOP? if tested more by others I will mod the OP ROM packs to have this GOP in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OMG yes!!!!! I am going home right now to test this new Bios! Can you shoot me a version of this new BIOS with your edited +24mV for final power state?

Thanks you sooooooooo much!


----------



## LionS7

Can somebody help me with a bios for R9 Fury X with more voltage to the HBM. Now my VID is 1.30V and cannot past 520 stable.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Can somebody help me with a bios for R9 Fury X with more voltage to the HBM. Now my VID is 1.30V and cannot past 520 stable.


What bios are you using, stock?


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> What bios are you using, stock?


Hello. Im using stock 015.049.000.012.006448. This is the final official from AMD I thing. My VID on the core is 1.20V, on the HBM 1.30V. If 1.32V is safe for the HBM chips, I wiil be ok with voltage around that, maybe to put 10-15Mhz above 520... hm.


----------



## Sakaal1

Im having some issues using TriXX with my Fury Nitro. Basically it has like 50% chance every time I press "apply" to get a blue screen (DEVICE_STUCK_IN_THREAD).
MSI Afterburner works fine for core clock or memory clock, but it is not very reliable when changing both at the same time.
Any tips?

Also, I noticed something odd with the power consumption. The average power usage for my system was hovering around 350W with 1100/550 clocks but with 1100/500 the average was around 280W (tested in heaven). It is also at 280W with 1050/550 clocks. So basically I get very little power draw increase if I OC my core or memory, but if I OC both I get a lot higher power consumption. What is up with that?


----------



## MickyPearce

Any chance the Bios editor tool could be updated with timing adjustment ability and HBM voltage adjustment?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Try to uninstall it and fresh install after restart + clean TRIXX folder.
Here you go, its a Moded by me TRIXX with +/- 85mV (if you need that) working Great.

https://mega.nz/#F!FUNHTA7Q!AutMh0j0tjuVv1-VJuuxFA


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Can somebody give me String and HEX Value for HBM VDDC ?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im Hunting now for HBM Voltage

Look here and try to help ->

Only 3 Hits for 1300


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bryst

Just got my Sapphire Fury Nitro. Was wondering if anyone has had goo luck undervolting? Was hoping to maybe drop voltage to at least 1.20 maybe more.


----------



## Performer81

With Nitro many people can undervolt all the way down to [email protected] It has very high stock voltage.

http://www.tomshardware.de/radeon-r9-fury-spannungsabsenkung-afterburner-untervolting-effizienzsteigerung,testberichte-242015.html


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

My goes what-ever i wish !
BIOS unlocked to X
1.2v for 1150MHz with -6mV and 0%POW HBM 570Mhz

With this monster you can what-ever you wish.
Witcher III 933MHz/570 HBM and i got stable 60FPS almost without drops.
Here you have my Tweaks for Witcher (read Table of Contents)
-> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398484


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> With Nitro many people can undervolt all the way down to [email protected] It has very high stock voltage.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/radeon-r9-fury-spannungsabsenkung-afterburner-untervolting-effizienzsteigerung,testberichte-242015.html


Thanks for the reply. Had to update my afterburner but I have it at -60mv atm and temps stabilize at about 65C with 45% fan in heaven benchmark. I did put a slight OC on it, only 40mhz but as it stands at going froma 7950 literally double my FPS so im not going to complain.

Might try for lower later. Then i might just reflash the bios once I get the voltage I want.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

He He literally its 2.25x








I have 280X 1050/1550 1.2v
That Fury is 2x faster on 933/570 1.075v ! but 1020/570 is only 1.175v !

Great GPU for Gamers.


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> He He literally its 2.25x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 280X 1050/1550 1.2v
> That Fury is 2x faster on 933/570 1.075v ! but 1020/570 is only 1.175v !
> 
> Great GPU for Gamers.


Some direction how to increase the voltage of my HBM on Fury X, above 1.30V ?








Or somebody if want to help with some sort of ideas, it will be appreciated.


----------



## MickyPearce

Perhaps someone who knows how could upload a couple of stock Nano and Fury X bioses with HBM voltage at 1.375 and 1.4v? Quite a few of us seem to be after them - I know we already have a 1.25v and 1.35v posted a while ago but nothing higher.


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows how could upload a couple of stock Nano and Fury X bioses with HBM voltage at 1.375 and 1.4v? Quite a few of us seem to be after them - I know we already have a 1.25v and 1.35v posted a while ago but nothing higher.


Can you point me to the bios with 1.35V for R9 Fury X pls.


----------



## MickyPearce

You will have to look through the thread - no idea where it was - it may have only been for the Nano but I remember there being a couple of them so might be for the Fury X as well.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Nope, i dont get it to work yet.
But if i will know something i will Post for everybody to enjoy


----------



## gupsterg

@bluezone

Will try this test







, interesting article, never looked it GPUs this way TBH







.

@xkm1948

In the attached ZIP is AMD stock Nano 107 & Fury X ROMs with updated UEFI/GOP module that Lordkag posted on Fernado's Win-RAID forum. These ROMs have no other modification, use Fiji bios editor to modify ROM as you require and flash as usual. You will now be able to use CSM = Off on mobo with custom ROM. Enabling "Fast boot" is not an issue *but* you can not enable "Secure boot".

FuryX_Nano_107_UpdGOP.zip 208k .zip file


@mickypearce

DDSZ has had an issue with his system AFAIK he is unable to further develop Fiji bios editor.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Those of you who are wishing to increase HBM voltage have 2 options:-

i) an appropriate ROM as attached in OP heading *My Fury Tri-X, Fury X, Nano & Radeon Pro Duo VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom*.

Why you would need one of those ROMs is due to how no factory stock ROMs have the register for HBM voltage offset in them (stated in that section and in the past in thread). It clearly states in that section which register's data value is modified for HBM voltage:-

a) in the example image.
b) in a note in that section.

The calculation for setting the HBM voltage offset register's data value is the same as GPU core voltage offset. I also added a link to a video showing how to use windows calculator for calculating offset data value a while back. I will either make the link text larger or embed the video in that section of OP.

ii) program HBM voltage offset via i2c command, this can be done via MSI AB command line. The only reason why this information is not in OP is Unwinder on Guru3D warned me not to use this method, due to how the i2c bus is kept busy by SMC. I have not found an appropriate SMC "message command" for HBM voltage offset.



Spoiler: i2c command for HBM voltage offset



/wi06,30,8e,xx (xx denotes hexadecimal data value for register)

1h = 6.25mV , the command can be given by a command prompt or bat file or adding to shortcut properties of MSI AB.

Below is example of shortcut properties target box for +25mV HBM voltage offset.

"C:\Program Files\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,30,8e,04

*Note:* there is a space between " / , after a reboot, etc the voltage will be reset to stock.



My apologies to all that I can not spare the time to make custom ROMs as per members requests. The reasons I'm sure you guys can think of as to why, so instead I have tried to place as much info in OP for members to be able to do their own modifications. One of the other reasons for placing details on how we are modding ROM is also to perhaps gain members who can view ROM to see what more we can do.

I have read posts about members discussing 333MHz HBM timings/strap, I have not seen these in stock ROMs I have. If someone does have such a ROM please share it. All the stock ROMs I have seen have 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz & 600MHz (these last 2 use the same timings).


----------



## Fediuld

Guys, I have a watercooled R9 Nano, with the AMD UEFI firmware. (the only change to the card).

Using Trixx alone, with +6mv and +50% power limit I can get to 1120/550 (1100 effective) stable and bench at 38C max even right now on warm days.
Using also an akasa apache to cool the backplate, so that is cool also.

However any more power doesn't seem to improve the overclocking of the card. Tried 1130 even at +24mv, nothing.
My system can cope with the extra power if needed, since I am using a 1000W platinum superflower.

Is there any option to improve the overclocks from software, and if not, by any chance are there any modded UEFI firmware to try?
Or what are the chances to brick the card if I follow your guides above?

FYI 24/7 I run it at +0mv +50% power limit at 1100/550 and has ASIC 58.5% :/

Cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

Welcome to OCN and Fiji bios mod







.

If a bios mod or flash goes wrong as you have dual bios you can flip switch to other switch position, once in OS flip bios switch back to "bad flash" position and overwrite it with "good flash". So you pretty much have no chance of bricking card as long as you keep one bios position with "stock / good flash".

I don't think you're running into a "power issue" as such, are you saying 1130 +24mV does not bench any faster than 1120 +6mV or that 1130 +24mV is not stable on your GPU?


----------



## Fediuld

Thank you









1100 with +0mv works fine
1120 with +6mv works fine.
1125 with +6mv crashes halfway the bench (eg 3d mark Spy).
1130 even with +24mv crashes at the start of the bench.

I haven't tried to put more power to it, because I do not know where the limit it, however, given that at +24mv cannot get to 1130 the underline issue is elsewhere.
eg does Trixx gives the extra power or is somehow limited? Do I have to put my hands on the firmware settings?

Temps never exceed 38C,


----------



## costilletas

38? Where the hell do you live? I can't get it below 68º with a custom fan profile.


----------



## gupsterg

@Fediuld

It maybe the GPU does not want to play ball with the OC, I didn't see temps/power as issue for you.

I've had 7 Fiji cards, 2 refused to OC above 1090MHz with upto +50mV, they only did 1090 @ stock voltage. Several of them only OC'd from 1100 to 1120MHz with differing voltage increases of up to 50mV. One card did 1130MHz but within a week was unstable. The one I have currently, I've owned the longest (~Mar 16), it will do 1145MHz with ~56mV VID increase in ROM. Only these last two cards did 1175MHz bench stable as well.

@costilletas
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Guys, I have a watercooled R9 Nano


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> 38? Where the hell do you live? I can't get it below 68º with a custom fan profile.


Is watercooled, alongside the CPU with a EK Predator 360


----------



## xkm1948

@gupsterg

I don't think the BIOS you posted is good. Check the voltage value when I use Fiji BIOS editor:



Also, if I edit the BIOS with Fiji Editor it should cause UEFI signature to be broken again. Right?


----------



## gupsterg

The 6528x numbers denote EVV voltage, just like any stock ROM







.

For example I have OC of 1145MHz I need +56mV to make it stable, so to set ROM I first get the EVV VID for DPMs using AIDA64 (shown in OP), my DPM 7 is 1.212V = 1212mV thus I add +56mV to it = 1268mV, I then enter 1145 as GPU DPM 7 and 1268 VID DPM 7 (Use the method not my values as every GPU VID per DPM can differ).

The signature is not modified in legacy section of ROM by Fiji bios editor or by Lordkag's UEFI/GOP I've added to these ROMs.

I'm assuming what happens when we use the Lordkag UEFI/GOP is that the "module" does not reference the signature within legacy section, thus we can have CSM = Off with this modified UEFI/GOP, meaning we have UEFI bios mode Windows 10. Due to how the modification is, we just can't have "Secure boot" enabled, we can have "Fast boot" enabled







. I have not had time to extract the UEFI/GOP that Lordkag provided to compare/view it. I have been busy with my system transition to Windows 10 as I never had it before now.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

OK Mr. Gupsterg

Here it is (with Unlocked all CU's and PL Edited by Me).
Its for Gaming 6-12h not for Benching so it must be Cool&Quiet









NewED_all.rom

https://mega.nz/#!MFER1bjZ!OvumrtFowopaC0BMWtt6T82VB-M6eZm4S8h53Bj1i2g

Also Look here in my MEGA Space:

https://mega.nz/#F!oIcV3ZTA!DVoz5DPkM32A3x-lvHmdZg


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The 6528x numbers denote EVV voltage, just like any stock ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For example I have OC of 1145MHz I need +56mV to make it stable, so to set ROM I first get the EVV VID for DPMs using AIDA64 (shown in OP), my DPM 7 is 1.212V = 1212mV thus I add +56mV to it = 1268mV, I then enter 1145 as GPU DPM 7 and 1268 VID DPM 7 (Use the method not my values as every GPU VID per DPM can differ).
> 
> The signature is not modified in legacy section of ROM by Fiji bios editor or by Lordkag's UEFI/GOP I've added to these ROMs.
> 
> I'm assuming what happens when we use the Lordkag UEFI/GOP is that the "module" does not reference the signature within legacy section, thus we can have CSM = Off with this modified UEFI/GOP, meaning we have UEFI bios mode Windows 10. Due to how the modification is, we just can't have "Secure boot" enabled, we can have "Fast boot" enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not had time to extract the UEFI/GOP that Lordkag provided to compare/view it. I have been busy with my system transition to Windows 10 as I never had it before now.


My Sabertooth X99 doesn't allow turning off of Secure Boot. There is simply no option for that. I will try the BIOS and see if it allows me to boot.


----------



## gupsterg

@xkm1948

Nor does mine in a way of speaking







.

Save the "keys" in bios on a USB, then clear the "keys" and "Secure boot" = disabled. Even though I saved the "keys" on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger the ROM will still contain the default keys which can be reloaded without using the saved USB ones (which are the same







). When in SB menu > Key management > Save Secure boot keys .



The other method is to select "Other OS" (you will see PK state unloaded after reboot, which technically = SB OFF).



*Note:-* Historical screen grabs on my system, will update post how system is now ASAP.

*** edit ***

My current setup with Win 10 / Lordkag UEFI/GOP for custom ROM.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ne01 OnnA

The ROM you have linked does not have HBM voltage registers.

You require a ROM from the pack I posted for you in post 1019. Every ROM in that pack offset location AD0E is the data value for HBM voltage offset. So you make the 00h as you require, 01h = +6.25mV , 02h = +12.5mV and so on.

Example:-

8E 00 *00* 00 is +/- 0mV , to have +25mV it will be 8E 00 *04* 00

After flashing you must power down card so IR3567B is reinitialised with bios data (instructions already in post 1019).


----------



## xkm1948

Question is why does secure boot matter in terms of editted BIOS??

Also if i want to modify power state voltage i just change the last state voltage value from that 6xxxx to 1263(1243 is AIDA64 reported DIP7 volt, i added 20mV) . Am I correct?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Question is why does secure boot matter in terms of editted BIOS??


As the UEFI/GOP module has been modified without update to signature within itself you can not have "Secure boot" on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Also if i want to modify power state voltage i just change the last state voltage value from that 6xxxx to 1263(1243 is AIDA64 reported DIP7 volt, i added 20mV) . Am I correct?


Yes, but take into context SVI voltage table.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA
> 
> The ROM you have linked does not have HBM voltage registers.
> 
> You require a ROM from the pack I posted for you in post 1019. Every ROM in that pack offset location AD0E is the data value for HBM voltage offset. So you make the 00h as you require, 01h = +6.25mV , 02h = +12.5mV and so on.
> 
> Example:-
> 
> 8E 00 *00* 00 is +/- 0mV , to have +25mV it will be 8E 00 *04* 00
> 
> After flashing you must power down card so IR3567B is reinitialised with bios data (instructions already in post 1019).


Ahh, i need that BIOS without UEFI









OK i will do it as you said.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> Will try this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , interesting article, never looked it GPUs this way TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool let me know what you think about the difference in presentation of Fiji and the AMD reference GPU in the video. Meaning it appears to be sections of completion for Fiji vs progressive "paint over" with triangles.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Ahh, i need that BIOS without UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK i will do it as you said.


The reason those ROMs have no UEFI/GOP module within them is not related to HBM voltage control, it has been discussed in thread







and in OP there is note near the beginning in red







.

We do now have a UEFI/GOP module which will work with custom ROM so we can have CSM = Off (ie "Pure" UEFI mode), again discussed in thread very recently







.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I think is AD0C - AD0F in my ROM for HBM V

Please look here, is it it?


----------



## xkm1948

Not quite sure whether the performance gain is worth the increased heat and power consumption now.

Thanks to @gupsterg I flashed one BIOS of my FuryX to UEFI enabled modified BIOS. I have +18mV for DIP7. with modified target temp at 50C. Maximum stable OC I can get out of it is 1190 core, Overclocking the HBM even a little bit will crash during Virtual Reality. 1050 to 1190. I don't know whether I can justify the power consumption for 5%~7% of performance increase.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Hmm i got now UEFI unlocked BIOS (working for now OK)
And here i have 1150/570 Stable 0mV 1.200v + 8%POW
I will OC more in time, first i need to Tweak More the ROM fom @gupsterg


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Hmm i got now UEFI unlocked BIOS (working for now OK)
> And here i have 1150/570 Stable 0mV 1.200v + 8%POW
> I will OC more in time, first i need to Tweak More the ROM fom @gupsterg


Did you disable secure boot?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I think is AD0C - AD0F in my ROM for HBM V
> 
> Please look here, is it it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, that range of hex values is register and data value. As said before (see quote below) AD0E is the data value for register which you need to modify to change HBM voltage.



Spoiler: past quote with info



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA
> Every ROM in that pack offset location *AD0E* is the data value for HBM voltage offset. So you make the 00h as you require, 01h = +6.25mV , 02h = +12.5mV and so on.
> 
> Example:-
> 
> 8E 00 *00* 00 is +/- 0mV , to have +25mV it will be 8E 00 *04* 00
> 
> After flashing you must power down card so IR3567B is reinitialised with bios data (instructions already in post 1019).






I have marked hex value in red in the screenshot you uploaded.



Spoiler: Screenshot







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Did you disable secure boot?


The Nitro ROM in post 1019 or ROM packs in OP *do not* have the Lordkag UEFI/GOP







, ROMs in post 1019 and modified ROMs in OP *are all Non UEFI*.

*Only* the Fury X & Nano 107 ROM attached to post 1074 have the Lordkag UEFI/GOP, these ROMs have no other modifications over stock (ie HBM voltage register, etc).

So you now have custom ROM with Lordkag UEFI/GOP working on your system, with Secure boot = Off, CSM = Off, Fast boot = On, so Windows 10 is in UEFI bios mode?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

This is non-UEFI ROM set.
Im OK with that


----------



## gupsterg

Once you have ROM set as you want attach or provide link to copy of it and I will add the Lordkag UEFI/GOP for you to test on your system







.


----------



## costilletas

Is someone else experiencing this while playing low spec games?


This gpu load madness won't even let me have 60+ fps on heroes of the storm or stay at +200 in cs: go. Power saving settings are disabled







. Is it possible to modify this behaviour through bios?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Is someone else experiencing this while playing low spec games?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gpu load madness won't even let me have 60+ fps on heroes of the storm or stay at +200 in cs: go. Power saving settings are disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it possible to modify this behaviour through bios?


have you set PL to +50%?


----------



## costilletas

It doesn't make a difference if i oc, underclock/undervlot or set it to default clock speeds, I think this is intentionally done by AMD to avoid wasting power in less demanding games but it is a pain in the ass for people trying to get +144fps. Quite disappointing to see my fury perform worse than a gtx 460 sli lol.


----------



## bluezone

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> It doesn't make a difference if i oc, underclock/undervlot or set it to default clock speeds, I think this is intentionally done by AMD to avoid wasting power in less demanding games but it is a pain in the ass for people trying to get +144fps. Quite disappointing to see my fury perform worse than a gtx 460 sli lol.


Setting PL to 50% should prevent downclocking.

PL setting of "0"% allows the card to operate as intended by AMD. So yes you are right it is a function of Fiji to vary clock speed and voltage to save power.


----------



## costilletas

well, clock speed is 1050 even with +0% but the gpu load keeps throttling for no apparent reason. It looks like the gpu "thinks" it's providing enough fps and won't bother hitting 100% load, that's why i asked if it can be modified through bios.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> well, clock speed is 1050 even with +0% but the gpu load keeps throttling for no apparent reason. It looks like the gpu "thinks" it's providing enough fps and won't bother hitting 100% load, that's why i asked if it can be modified through bios.


AFAIK Bios MOD can roughly approximate 50% PL.

Left is stock ROM settings and right are the settings I use. Roughly = +30% PL on Nano With almost no down clocking and good temperatures.


.

Does this help?


----------



## BIGTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> well, clock speed is 1050 even with +0% but the gpu load keeps throttling for no apparent reason. It looks like the gpu "thinks" it's providing enough fps and won't bother hitting 100% load, that's why i asked if it can be modified through bios.


costilletas,

Can you tell us if you are using a custom fan profile in that Afterburner, or are you using the AMD Overdrive fan profiling options? If you are using the AMD Overdrive fan profile, please tell us the target temperature and fan speeds.


----------



## costilletas

Nah, I'm using afterburner the card never goes past 65º, I don't r eally get these impossible to disable power saving Shenanigans they've put into the fury, I'm better off buying a 1060 or even going back with my 460s, this doesnt make any sense, Why would you limit the gpu load in low spec games? Just let the gpu run to the max and i'll cap the game to whatever fps i want







, Maybe they've set it through drivers to avoid coil whine.

Am I the only one experiencing this in games like lol, cs go, heroes of the storm. I have no problems running 3A games like The witcher, i've tried increasing the bios max tdp, and also every rom gpusterg uploaded a few days ago for the nitro oc. I haven't red the entire thread obviously and I can't find anything like "modify gpu load behaviour" in the op post neither.

Thank you for your replies anyway guys, and sorry for off topicing this thread.


----------



## gupsterg

What are your system specs? I don't have CS:GO , nor ever played any version of it. Viewing this 



 is getting 250+ FPS pretty easily @ 1080P.


----------



## comagnum

I play csgo with my nano and with an undervolt (-18mv) and power level increase (25%) it stays consistently at 1050/535 for me. I also raised the temp target to 80 with a custom fan curve (0-35 20%, 35-50 65%, 50-65 100%) I average 250 frames pretty consistently as well.


----------



## BIGTom

Yes this is why I asked about the settings in AMD Overdrive. From the graphic posted by costilletas, it looks like the GPU is trying really hard to maintain an equilibrium at 50C. If the custom fan profile cannot do that on it's own, the GPU is going to throttle to keep it at the temperature target set


----------



## costilletas

Thanks for the replies







the fury is paired with a 2500k at 4.5 so i doubt it's the cpu. I've just reinstalling windows and the fps count stays ~~300 fps so that's fine but... @comagnum are you experiencing weird white horizontal flashes while playing cs go? This might be related to poor support for 144hz...

Regarding gpu's target temp as suggested by @BIGTom, it's set to 85º, I only experience this gpu load mess with low spec games. Games like The witcher or Overwatch push the gpu to 100% load steadily.

Even though the main reason why i asked about the way the gpu handles the workload was fixed after a fresh install(Maybe it was my audio drivers?¿?),I'd still like to know if someone has figured out a way to modify this gpu load madness behaviour, it is not related to temps for sure. My fps in other low spec games such as hots are still wonky donkey.

My guess is that it's a driver thing, maybe bad optimization maybe done on purpose, but it still sucks.

Thanks again


----------



## costilletas

Just a quick update in case someone else is having the same problem: fixing it is simple: uninstall windows 10, install window 7. Gpu load now hits 100% on cs go too and never drops below 300fps. Same goes for heroes of the storm and every other low spec game i play.


----------



## gupsterg

@costilletas

Sweet







, cheers for the update







.

I installed Windows 10 Anniversary ISO using my Windows 7 Pro Retail key on the 04th of Aug (never installed prior), I still use Win 7 as my main OS. I keep Win 10 on a spare HDD to try anything that requires DX12, so far only Timespy, may get AOTS or ROTTR (when on promo).

@bluezone

Done some testing using the ROM were I set 3% usClockStretchAmount (PowerPlay > PowerTune) to see if it enables Adaptive Clocking (cheers for article link







). I'm not really seeing power usage reduction like mymn with his Tonga card (link to post, mentioned near end).

Had a bit of warm room for the 3DM FS demo loop runs ~26°C.



I may try a higher value, I saw no issues using 3% in games like SWBF, Diablo III, Crysis 3, Mass Effect. I did not gain any OC headroom either, by that I mean I set 1150MHz GPU using the same VID as 1145MHz GPU. No performance scaling improvement or loss either. Currently I'm thinking "Adaptive Clocking" is not present on Fiji (even though some launch reviews mention it), strange that Tonga does have it though.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Done some testing using the ROM were I set 3% usClockStretchAmount (PowerPlay > PowerTune) to see if it enables Adaptive Clocking (cheers for article link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm not really seeing power usage reduction like mymn with his Tonga card (link to post, mentioned near end).


You can see my test changing usClockStretchAmount from 03 to 00 here. I see a little bit more power consumption, 3ºC more on core temp, and lower voltages on hwinfo64 vrm gpu voltage, and gpuz vddc.

Edited: I have tested usClockStretchAmount to 0A and windows can't load. I'm doing test at PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable, so restoring a windows restore point solve the problem. So caution I don't know how is working this. I remenber had changed it to 05 and I don't get any problem but I don't see any change.

Edited: This could help to know how is working.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


/

 89 typedef uint32_t PECI_RegistryValue;
 90 
 91 /* [2.5%,~2.5%] Clock stretched is multiple of 2.5% vs not and [Fmin, Fmax, LDO_REFSEL, USE_FOR_LOW_FREQ] */
 92 static const uint16_t PP_ClockStretcherLookupTable[2][4] = {
 93         {600, 1050, 3, 0},
 94         {600, 1050, 6, 1} };
 95 
 96 /* [FF, SS] type, [] 4 voltage ranges, and [Floor Freq, Boundary Freq, VID min , VID max] */
 97 static const uint32_t PP_ClockStretcherDDTTable[2][4][4] = {
 98         { {265, 529, 120, 128}, {325, 650, 96, 119}, {430, 860, 32, 95}, {0, 0, 0, 31} },
 99         { {275, 550, 104, 112}, {319, 638, 96, 103}, {360, 720, 64, 95}, {384, 768, 32, 63} } };
100 
101 /* [Use_For_Low_freq] value, [0%, 5%, 10%, 7.14%, 14.28%, 20%] (coming from PWR_CKS_CNTL.stretch_amount reg spec) */
102 static const uint8_t PP_ClockStretchAmountConversion[2][6] = {
103         {0, 1, 3, 2, 4, 5},
104         {0, 2, 4, 5, 6, 5} };





Source: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/tonga_hwmgr.c

Edited: I'm doing test again with 0, 3 and 5 and now I don get the same results, and I don`t see les power consumption. I will post it al 285 bios edit thread. Perhaps is a driver change an it is a bug, or it was my error and I was wrong, but I remember doing several tests with the same result.


----------



## mechwarrior

Hi all
I'm using @gupsterg nano rom from the first page, the Ep nano with timing mod. I'm changing the power limit and I want to change the cooling to make my fans hit 100% at 60deg.

Using the Fiji bios editor I changed the power tab to 300- 250-200 from standard. Does this give me 50%pl?
The cooling tab is the one I don't understand. Do I change the 75deg to 60deg then increase the 43... Number to something like 93.... To make it more aggressive?
Ps thank you @gupsterg for the bios. I read all of 112 pages and I'm still confused about it.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> Hi all
> I'm using @gupsterg nano rom from the first page, the Ep nano with timing mod. I'm changing the power limit and I want to change the cooling to make my fans hit 100% at 60deg.
> 
> Using the Fiji bios editor I changed the power tab to 300- 250-200 from standard. Does this give me 50%pl?
> The cooling tab is the one I don't understand. Do I change the 75deg to 60deg then increase the 43... Number to something like 93.... To make it more aggressive?
> Ps thank you @gupsterg for the bios. I read all of 112 pages and I'm still confused about it.


The power limits tab MPDL setting of 200 acts similar to 30-35% PL.

The Target GPU setting depends on voltage, temperature and current usage when it caluclates set fan speed. Try around 68-70 for a setting.
The 4836 (Target fan speed) number your referring to should be fine where it is. But try to make 6 number jumps if I recall correctly because it is Hex based. Usually about a 30 point movement wiill make a noticeable difference.

As for your being confused, it just takes time to get comfortable with this stuff.









Cheers


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Done some testing using the ROM were I set 3% usClockStretchAmount (PowerPlay > PowerTune) to see if it enables Adaptive Clocking (cheers for article link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm not really seeing power usage reduction like mymn with his Tonga card (link to post, mentioned near end).
> 
> I may try a higher value, I saw no issues using 3% in games like SWBF, Diablo III, Crysis 3, Mass Effect. I did not gain any OC headroom either, by that I mean I set 1150MHz GPU using the same VID as 1145MHz GPU. No performance scaling improvement or loss either. Currently I'm thinking "Adaptive Clocking" is not present on Fiji (even though some launch reviews mention it), strange that Tonga does have it though.


Sorry no good news from me. I found that 1% usClockStretchAmount is hot running on the long term testing. 3% usClockStretchAmount is much cooler but curtails performance noticeably. 3% allows an extra 30MHz of overclocking but doesn't make up for the variable clock rate performance loss.









I tried 3 different versions of the 3 ROMs plus @ stock clocks, @ 1100 MHz and @1130 MHz.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here HBM Timing Mod to 400MHz + V MOD to 1.325v Only
BIOS is for Fury Nitro OC & OC+ non-UEFI
Please Mod it in Fiji BIOS Editor if you need some custom PL etc.

https://mega.nz/#!JNkgFJBT!NiGfool1X_STDOReptk4aDNMuxJqAnA7JsSZHkF8D2M


----------



## mynm

About usClockStretchAmount, 5 seems to be the max, more dosen't work for me testing it on PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable, you will have black screen at windows log on.

I see at http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf page 39 about register 0xE4 on tonga NCP81022 that:
Quote:


> This register sets the internal loadline attenuation. The max loadline is controlled externally by
> setting the gain of the CSA. The max loadline can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the
> external loadline.


Could CSA by Clock Stretch Amount?. So it could be capping LL slope.

*Edited:* I think it is Current Sense Amplifier. And perhaps "gain of the CSA" could be 0x38= 0x0001 IOUT_CAL_ GAIN "Sets the ratio of voltage sensed to current output. Scale is Linear and is expressed in 1/Ω". But I don' know how to change it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Sorry no good news from me. I found that 1% usClockStretchAmount is hot running on the long term testing. 3% usClockStretchAmount is much cooler but curtails performance noticeably. 3% allows an extra 30MHz of overclocking but doesn't make up for the variable clock rate performance loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 3 different versions of the 3 ROMs plus @ stock clocks, @ 1100 MHz and @1130 MHz.


Thanks for the tests,


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> About usClockStretchAmount, 5 seems to be the max, more dosen't work for me testing it on PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable, you will have black screen at windows log on.
> 
> I see at http://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf page 39 about register 0xE4 on tonga NCP81022 that:
> Could CSA by Clock Stretch Amount?. So it could be capping LL slope.


Is it even Faster HBM?
I have now Timing upped to 400MHz from default 300 and it runs smooth on 570MHz 1.319v


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Is it even Faster HBM?
> I have now Timing upped to 400MHz from default 300 and it runs smooth on 570MHz 1.319v


It isn't related to memory.


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here HBM V MOD to 1.325v Only
> BIOS is for Fury Nitro OC & OC+ non-UEFI
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!JNkgFJBT!NiGfool1X_STDOReptk4aDNMuxJqAnA7JsSZHkF8D2M


Awesome! cheers dude! +rep

edit: Flashed the bios and it works perfectly, 1.326V. Where before my vram started artifacting at 540mhz, it now runs 580 very stable, 590 crashes. Very nice nearly 10% memory overclock!








In fallout4 this OC seemed to have a massive impact on lagspike reduction. Will do more tests.


----------



## mechwarrior

Thanks @bluezone for the reply.

Adjusted the settings with bluezone help. Flashed and it will not run at 1000hz down clocks. . Flashed original bios, need to drop core voltage by 30mv to set it stable 1000hz ??

If I up the core frequency it down clocks.
Using afterburner to reduce voltage and increase power by 50%.

Any ideas


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Awesome! cheers dude! +rep
> 
> edit: Flashed the bios and it works perfectly, 1.326V. Where before my vram started artifacting at 540mhz, it now runs 580 very stable, 590 crashes. Very nice nearly 10% memory overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fallout4 this OC seemed to have a massive impact on lagspike reduction. Will do more tests.


Yeah this BIOS is with Timing Mod:
Default is 300/500MHz
This one: 400/500Mhz lol

Its an massive bandtwith boost for HBM's, thats why i needed to do a little V Mod to HBM (for me its stable on 1.319v for everyone i give 1.325v (should be stable for everyone now)


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> Thanks @bluezone for the reply.
> 
> Adjusted the settings with bluezone help. Flashed and it will not run at 1000hz down clocks. . Flashed original bios, need to drop core voltage by 30mv to set it stable 1000hz ??
> 
> If I up the core frequency it down clocks.
> Using afterburner to reduce voltage and increase power by 50%.
> 
> Any ideas


Does your Power Limit tab look anything like this now?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mechwarrior

@bluezone
i went back to stock nano rom.
I tried going to 1050mhz and had to reduce my voltage my -56mv to get stable.
isn't that an extreme power limit for the nano cooling to cope?


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Yeah this BIOS is with Timing Mod:
> Default is 300/500MHz
> This one: 400/500Mhz lol
> 
> Its an massive bandtwith boost for HBM's, thats why i needed to do a little V Mod to HBM (for me its stable on 1.319v for everyone i give 1.325v (should be stable for everyone now)


If you do the same with Fury X bios I will be so happy.







Im using this rom - http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/gpu-firmware-download


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> @bluezone
> i went back to stock nano rom.
> I tried going to 1050mhz and had to reduce my voltage my -56mv to get stable.
> isn't that an extreme power limit for the nano cooling to cope?


It's pretty close to what I use now. Except I'm set @ 325 W MPDL. I have a lot of extra cooling mods and tricks in use. IMHO A fan directed to the back of the card is most important one. There are a couple components on the back of the card that are not cooled by anything.

Here is a tamer version.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







248 A is max current capacity. The system will likely never deliver more than that. If your worried go 200 A. 150 W X 1.5 = 225 W Exceeding that should have no effect. Max PL is 50% = 150 X 1.5. With out a lot of additional tweaking to other parts of the Bios Rom and overclocking software, you likely never exceed 225 W. Now if you start to go crazy with clocks and voltages al bets are off. High temperatures and high voltages are your real enemy with the Nano. Always watch your VRM temperatures with the Nano.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> If you do the same with Fury X bios I will be so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using this rom - http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/gpu-firmware-download


OK, but please tell @gupsterg to post it on main for everyone to download.
We have now Timed MOD + HBM v MOD for Nitro & Nitro OC+ and now for Fury-X

And this one is UEFI, you need custom BIOS with HEX Strap for HBM V and Timed to 400MHz ask @gupsterg where to find it


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK, but please tell @gupsterg to post it on main for everyone to download.
> We have now Timed MOD + HBM v MOD for Nitro & Nitro OC+ and now for Fury-X
> 
> And this one is UEFI, you need custom BIOS with HEX Strap for HBM V and Timed to 400MHz ask @gupsterg where to find it


i have new fury nitro oc,, oc to 1125, 570 mhz,, 46mv,,, i wait custom bios 4 this card,, to oc,, 1150mhz core 600mhz memory,,

thx


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> i have new fury nitro oc,, oc to 1125, 570 mhz,, 46mv,,, i wait custom bios 4 this card,, to oc,, 1150mhz core 600mhz memory,,
> 
> thx


Here bro try this -> https://mega.nz/#!JNkgFJBT!NiGfool1X_STDOReptk4aDNMuxJqAnA7JsSZHkF8D2M








He He looking for some better things than Stock HBM 600? Here is Timing 400 easily to 570MHz -> Overall? It's Much faster








If you search thread you'll find also Unlocked to Full X Bios wth Timing Mod (i Have it Flashed to GPU now)


----------



## sergiodb

Thx u guy, i try this bios ...Tomorrow say impresions


----------



## chris89

Tonga.zip 42k .zip file
Hi can someone increase factory power limit and uvd voltages on my r9 380x bios?

thx


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Tonga.zip 42k .zip file
> Hi can someone increase factory power limit and uvd voltages on my r9 380x bios?
> 
> thx


To increase factory power limit % you only have to change it on Tonga Bios Reader.

If you are referring to W see my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563409/software-for-r9-285-bios-edit/460#post_25197286. I think that you have to change usconfigurableTDP, usTDC, and usmaximunpowerdeliverylimit, and I don't know id usTDP.

I don't know how to change UVD voltages but I think that they are related Tonga Bios Reader Table1 and powerplay mm dependency table.

I see that usvddgfxoffsets on mm_dependency table are subtracting Vddc table 1 voltages in this way:

b4ff -76 vddc 1 975 -75 =900
9bff -101 vddc 2 1000-100 =900
82ff -126 vddc 3 1025-125 =900
69ff -151 vddc 4 1050-150 =900
37ff -201 vddc 5 1100-200 =900
05ff -251 vddc 6 1150-250 =900

mm_dependency table is:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Volteges Table 1 is:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So I think that for changing uvd voltages we have to change table 1 voltages and usvddgfxoffsets on mm_dependency table. And perhaps change usVddgfxOffset ff b4= -76mv in ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record that is subtracting vddc table 1 dpm1 975m (see it here).
But and I don't know how to test and see how are changing uvd voltages with gpuz or hwinfo.

You can see voltage changes with aida64 voltages dump.

Seeing Fiji and Polaris mm_dependency table and they are more or less similar than Tonga ones. But Fiji voltage table 1 have EVV voltages so I don't know the relation between voltages table 1 and usvddgfxoffsets on mm_dependency table.
Maybe people in this Fiji thread could help us with this







.

*Edited:* It seems that changing table 1 or table 2 dpm0 or both is changing min voltage on idle and videos, I suppose on gaming as well. But I don't know what usvddgfxoffsets are doing or if they must be changed.


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here bro try this -> https://mega.nz/#!JNkgFJBT!NiGfool1X_STDOReptk4aDNMuxJqAnA7JsSZHkF8D2M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He He looking for some better things than Stock HBM 600? Here is Timing 400 easily to 570MHz -> Overall? It's Much faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you search thread you'll find also Unlocked to Full X Bios wth Timing Mod (i Have it Flashed to GPU now)


i flash bios ,,only change up tdp, & frtecuencies 1120,, 560 ,,but the fps in games are the same,, with my stock bios


----------



## sergiodb

somebody can make bios 3840 shader for me please???

https://mega.nz/#!U1skkR5R!VchaFbzqKaYkG5GrfM8-poZKcqfigGzpqcSCZ1JSeDw


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@sergiodb

Here All BIOSES
1 low
2 High
3 All

https://mega.nz/#!RZlBkZzB!sKvCdmL0fidR-aRb5g-6bpRN7T6iqvYkfARhXhIYELA


----------



## sergiodb

Thx... Guy..tomorrow flash low


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

For everyone with Nitro Unlock Problems, i might find a solution









try to Flash Tri-X older BIOS for (OC switch 2nd BIOS state, leave default untouched) and then try to unlock









I know that it can work NP, the risk is 0%, i have Flashed my last XFX 280X with Sapphire TOXIC BIOS and thanks to that i have Voltage Unlock (XFX banned in H/W Lock V Moding in last gen 280X Black/DD editions)

Tweak MOAR







be Happy

Here:
https://mega.nz/#F!lI1hCb6Z!lx8edBMvI1bTK8JccnRnlQ

UPD.

I know that if you have Fresh rev. of Nitro or Tri-X or XFX DD you have healthy Fiji in it (Yes they manage to get more healthy chips now







means less Lottery now)


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> For everyone with Nitro Unlock Problems, i might find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to Flash Tri-X older BIOS for (OC switch 2nd BIOS state, leave default untouched) and then try to unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it can work NP, the risk is 0%, i have Flashed my last XFX 280X with Sapphire TOXIC BIOS and thanks to that i have Voltage Unlock (XFX banned in H/W Lock V Moding in last gen 280X Black/DD editions)
> 
> Tweak MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be Happy
> 
> Here:
> https://mega.nz/#F!lI1hCb6Z!lx8edBMvI1bTK8JccnRnlQ
> 
> UPD.
> 
> I know that if you have Fresh rev. of Nitro or Tri-X or XFX DD you have healthy Fiji in it (Yes they manage to get more healthy chips now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> means less Lottery now)


. Hi my nitro dont unlock shader.. & i flash all your bios ...dont performance increase.. the best bios its mine.. i wait for new bioses with performance increase


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> For everyone with Nitro Unlock Problems, i might find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to Flash Tri-X older BIOS for (OC switch 2nd BIOS state, leave default untouched) and then try to unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it can work NP, the risk is 0%, i have Flashed my last XFX 280X with Sapphire TOXIC BIOS and thanks to that i have Voltage Unlock (XFX banned in H/W Lock V Moding in last gen 280X Black/DD editions)
> 
> Tweak MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be Happy
> 
> Here:
> https://mega.nz/#F!lI1hCb6Z!lx8edBMvI1bTK8JccnRnlQ
> 
> UPD.
> 
> I know that if you have Fresh rev. of Nitro or Tri-X or XFX DD you have healthy Fiji in it (Yes they manage to get more healthy chips now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> means less Lottery now)


I had tried flashing to a tri-x bios before, hoping an older bios would let me unlock, but it would not boot. Did you succeed in booting with a tri-X bios? Perhaps the bios got corrupted last time I tried flashing trix, i'll try one more time tomorrow


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Its very important that you have *@gupsterg* custom BIOSes for this








Also i have looked at Boards for Tri-X and Nitro and it seems that it should Work NP, similar construction afterall
So the BIOS should work, the Board itself should handle new BIOS IMO


----------



## kfxsti

Been doing some reading here in this thread. And have a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-x OC . Ran the utility to check the CU's and this is what i got .


Is it worth doing the unlock in everyone's opinion?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

OK here it is Fury-X HBM V mod to 1.325v + TMod and Voltage Offset (no PL changes was made)

https://mega.nz/#!URsR0BhS!r09lKHCwQyL_h486cGs5QFfegUFiRH1kTEScfSv_maU


----------



## mechwarrior

@bluezone
Thanks for the help. Installed fan at back of board and working well.

Getting a nano ek waterblock today, what would be safe max power setting for it?
Want to try getting over 1050hz.
Does over clocking the memory help in games?


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK here it is Fury-X HBM V mod to 1.325v + TMod and Voltage Offset (no PL changes was made)
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!URsR0BhS!r09lKHCwQyL_h486cGs5QFfegUFiRH1kTEScfSv_maU


Any chance we could get the same bios but for the Nano and with 1.4v set?


----------



## MickyPearce

;


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Any chance we could get the same bios but for the Nano and with 1.4v set?


I will do it









But im not recomending getting higher than safe 1.325v !!!!!
Especially for Nano








Please trust me no need for more.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Nano BIOS with TmOD, V offset & HBM to 1325v
PL Edited by me, I think this one will be Great for Nano users







(without exaggeration, just good for Play and daily use)
Feel free to further Edit this in Fiji BIOS Editor.

https://mega.nz/#!9QkjDAoB!jZCYg32itjdvCj-IlWBNLZ9ijKjmII3vb0473TEvqP0


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Been doing some reading here in this thread. And have a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-x OC . Ran the utility to check the CU's and this is what i got .
> 
> 
> Is it worth doing the unlock in everyone's opinion?


Yes it is. I gain around 3%-5% performance just from unlocking the extra CU's. Once you have clocked a 3840/240 Fury to 1050MHz it becomes indistinguishable from a full 4096/256 Fury X.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes it is. I gain around 3%-5% performance just from unlocking the extra CU's. Once you have clocked a 3840/240 Fury to 1050MHz it becomes indistinguishable from a full 4096/256 Fury X.


So just flash it with a Sapphire fury-x BIOS and I should be good ?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> So just flash it with a Sapphire fury-x BIOS and I should be good ?


You have one CU in a pretty odd spot so don't think a Fury X bios would be wise, it was probably disabled for a reason.

I would say for sure try the unlock to 3840 though and unlock 4 cu's.

I mean you can try a fury x bios I guess but be ready to flash back.


----------



## kfxsti

Thanks! I will give that a try here inna bit .


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Nano BIOS with TmOD, V offset & HBM to 1325v
> PL Edited by me, I think this one will be Great for Nano users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without exaggeration, just good for Play and daily use)
> Feel free to further Edit this in Fiji BIOS Editor.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!9QkjDAoB!jZCYg32itjdvCj-IlWBNLZ9ijKjmII3vb0473TEvqP0


If I want to put +50mv on HBM voltage the line need to be like this right - 8E 00 08 00 ?
I just edited the TMod bios for R9 Fury X, witch is on 1.27V for HBM voltage and 400Mhz timings for 500Mhz. I put "04", so after the flash I will see 1.29V I think.


----------



## LionS7

Hello again. I've got 550Mhz on 1.35V with modded bios, thanks for that.







My card cannot past 50C on 45% fan, so I think the HBM should be ok ? If someone want bios (ref. R9 Fury X) with 1.35V on HBM, no timings mod, I will uploaded it somewhere.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Thanks! I will give that a try here inna bit .


http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1567179 Go to that thread. Generate your roms. And use a 4-LOW bios to unlock the right hand column of CU's. That will give you 3840 shaders and 240 texture mapping units..


----------



## madmanmarz

Anyone know if the bolt pattern spacing is the same on these cards as previous AMD cards? Been using my swiftech mcw80 for many generations and curious if it would work on fury.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Nano BIOS with TmOD, V offset & HBM to 1325v
> PL Edited by me, I think this one will be Great for Nano users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (without exaggeration, just good for Play and daily use)
> Feel free to further Edit this in Fiji BIOS Editor.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!9QkjDAoB!jZCYg32itjdvCj-IlWBNLZ9ijKjmII3vb0473TEvqP0


What are the main differences with that specific Nano BIOS?

I have a Sapphire tried (not this one) few of the BIOS in here, and got worst performance and overclocks at best, while a lot of them brought flickering and artefacts even on desktop.

Btw my WC Nano was doing 1120/550. (always crashed at 1124+ core ).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Anyone know if the bolt pattern spacing is the same on these cards as previous AMD cards? Been using my swiftech mcw80 for many generations and curious if it would work on fury.


I dont think so. These chips are massive so I imagine it to be a bit wider.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont think so. These chips are massive so I imagine it to be a bit wider.


After a lot of digging around, the spacing is wider than the usual 53.2mm. I read a post on reddit by EK saying it was 54mm, which is the same as the 7900 series, and swiftech does sell a 54mm adapter plate for that. The base of the mcw80 is also flat, so it would cover all the parts assuming they're all at the same height, assuming it's wide enough.

The alphacool nexxos gpx base is also flat, and they show compatibility with the fury (although their block uses slots that allows it to work with different bolt spacing). This makes me think that the mcw80 will work with the 54mm adapter.

Oh well I'm gonna dive in then! Anyone have a pic of the PCB showing where the areas of concern are (vrm/mosfets etc)?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Check it Out









Then tell me if its better, but don't go above 570 HBM


----------



## TheMuffStuff

Hey guys. I have a fully unlocked (4096) Tri-X Fury. I have it right now +72 voltage, running perfectly at 1140/570. Would flashing a Fury X bios get me any more power or should I just stick to what I have? Is +72mhz voltage safe?


----------



## jaggafeen

couldnt unlock any cu so i had a play at overclocking the fury nitro and managed 1161 core 570 memory +75mv.

scored 7598 on 3Dmark Fire Strike Extreme







with max temp 63c using 6700k cpu and z170x gaming 7 board.

overclocked fury X 1134/500mhz scores 7591 here http://www.legitreviews.com/sapphire-radeon-r9-fury-tri-x-oc-video-card-review_169018/8

i just whacked the voltage up 75mv and had a go, tomorrow i will try and keep current clocks and lower the voltage


----------



## N33t

While waiting for RX 480 8GB prices to drop, I gave in and bought a R9 Fury nano for 1440p gaming. TLR I want to under-volt the card to make it run cooler and quieter.

Tried searching this thread for pointers on how to edit the latest UEFI compatible bios from AMD using Fiji BIOS editor 1.2, could someone please correct me if I misunderstood the following terms for: "OverDrive Limit" and "Power Play"and "Power Limit":

OverDrive Limit: Basically the "maximum allowed" MHz values when adjusting power settings in AMD's OverDrive software?

PowerPlay: This one is my nemesis. I understand that there are 8 stages of 'throttling' depending on load, but why is DPM0=300MHz=900mV and DPM1=508MHz=65282mV? :S Is there any information on MHz/mV sweetspots for the different DPM's?

Power Limits Again, is this only % values for the OverDrive software? Will lowering the TDP or TDC automatically underclock the card?

If I missed a link to >>>> download custom bios files here <<<< or >>>> edit gpu bios for dummies <<<< please let me know.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N33t*
> 
> While waiting for RX 480 8GB prices to drop, I gave in and bought a R9 Fury nano for 1440p gaming. TLR I want to under-volt the card to make it run cooler and quieter.
> 
> Tried searching this thread for pointers on how to edit the latest UEFI compatible bios from AMD using Fiji BIOS editor 1.2, could someone please correct me if I misunderstood the following terms for: "OverDrive Limit" and "Power Play"and "Power Limit":
> 
> OverDrive Limit: Basically the "maximum allowed" MHz values when adjusting power settings in AMD's OverDrive software?
> 
> PowerPlay: This one is my nemesis. I understand that there are 8 stages of 'throttling' depending on load, but why is DPM0=300MHz=900mV and DPM1=508MHz=65282mV? :S Is there any information on MHz/mV sweetspots for the different DPM's?
> 
> Power Limits Again, is this only % values for the OverDrive software? Will lowering the TDP or TDC automatically underclock the card?
> 
> If I missed a link to >>>> download custom bios files here <<<< or >>>> edit gpu bios for dummies <<<< please let me know.


Flash your Nano with this baby









Nano BIOS with TmOD, V offset & HBM to 1325v
PL Edited by me, I think this one will be Great for Nano users







(without exaggeration, just good for Play and daily use)
Feel free to further Edit this in Fiji BIOS Editor.

https://mega.nz/#!9QkjDAoB!jZCYg32itjdvCj-IlWBNLZ9ijKjmII3vb0473TEvqP0


----------



## drwolf

Hello,

Recently got a R9 Nano and tried flashing the newest AMD bios on it from April with UEFI support, but it is not stable. The normal Bios ran just fine, some coil whine, but nothing major. Around 14600 Fire Strike score out of the box, but the core voltage would go up to 1.212v. Is this a lot of R9 Nano or just fine? The new bios from AMD would only go up to around 1.1V and it keeps crashing when running Fire Strike. I was hoping to undervolt this card and keep it cool and quiet. Anyone with experience with the card have some good tips for me?


----------



## Fediuld

Mine was watercooled so had no issues with the AMD UEFI bios. On the contrary managed to clock it to 1120/550 from 1100/500 cap before.

Tried couple of the modded bios from the first page here, but had crashes and artefacts even on desktop, at stock speeds.

(haven't tried the one posted the last couple of pages because upgraded to 1080).


----------



## Alastair

Does anyone have Tri-X bios with UEFI that I can have? I want to start experimenting with the BIOS.


----------



## LionS7

Did somebody know why when I edit the bios with voltage above 1.35, hwinfo did not recognize it. I mean - Im my code is 8E 00 08 00. It is ok like that - 1.356V. When I go even from 08 to 10, no voltage change in hwinfo. Im assuming that the voltage is there, but the program did not recognize it ? Can someone confirm this ? Im using this bios from the firs post for R9 Fury X - "Fury_X_Voltage_Offsets.rom".


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Did somebody know why when I edit the bios with voltage above 1.35, hwinfo did not recognize it. I mean - Im my code is 8E 00 08 00. It is ok like that - 1.356V. When I go even from 08 to 10, no voltage change in hwinfo. Im assuming that the voltage is there, but the program did not recognize it ? Can someone confirm this ? Im using this bios from the firs post for R9 Fury X - "Fury_X_Voltage_Offsets.rom".


Are you getting any negative scaling when using all this added voltage?


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you getting any negative scaling when using all this added voltage?


No, but I think the result stays the same, if the memory want more voltage, even if you cannot see any artifacts. I post in the official page for Fiji chip, that Im thinking, that the negative scaling is in only in FireStrike, well for me at least. Maybe it is something with the benchmark, don't know.

And this is the voltage to the HBM, not for the core.


----------



## Paulie AU

Just grabbed a fury X and freesync monitor. Waiting for an EK block to come before really tweaking things......bookmarked.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuffStuff*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a fully unlocked (4096) Tri-X Fury. I have it right now +72 voltage, running perfectly at 1140/570. Would flashing a Fury X bios get me any more power or should I just stick to what I have? Is +72mhz voltage safe?


No I would not flash Fury X ROM to Fury, there is post in this thread and the unlock thread as to why, here is link to one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does anyone have Tri-X bios with UEFI that I can have? I want to start experimenting with the BIOS.


ie you want UEFI/GOP module that work with custom Fiji ROM so you can have CSM=Off on mobo to be in "pure UEFI" mode?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Did somebody know why when I edit the bios with voltage above 1.35, hwinfo did not recognize it. I mean - Im my code is 8E 00 08 00. It is ok like that - 1.356V. When I go even from 08 to 10, no voltage change in hwinfo. Im assuming that the voltage is there, but the program did not recognize it ? Can someone confirm this ? Im using this bios from the firs post for R9 Fury X - "Fury_X_Voltage_Offsets.rom".


i) did you power down card and up after flash of HBM voltage modified ROM?
ii) are you using the "Enhanced Protection ROMs" or "Standard Protection ROMs"?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does anyone have Tri-X bios with UEFI that I can have? I want to start experimenting with the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ie you want UEFI/GOP module that work with custom Fiji ROM so you can have CSM=Off on mobo to be in "pure UEFI" mode?
Click to expand...

Well I dunno. wanna start BIOS modding. Not sure where to start (must admit I do find the OP a wee bit confusing.) But yeah I would like a uefi BIOS as I imagine it helps the PC to boot up faster?


----------



## Drag0g0

Hi! I got Asus R9 Nano and having problems with high temps, are here any bios what i can just download to get lower temps or do i have to do bios my self? Allready did all what i can do lower my temps, now i have to use -72v and 950mhz to keep my temps controll, i have silent wings2 installed all fan speed 100%


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag0g0*
> 
> Hi! I got Asus R9 Nano and having problems with high temps, are here any bios what i can just download to get lower temps or do i have to do bios my self? Allready did all what i can do lower my temps, now i have to use -72v and 950mhz to keep my temps controll, i have silent wings2 installed all fan speed 100%


I would say rather install fresh thermal compound.


----------



## Drag0g0

I allready did that, temps drop 2-3c, like i did say, i allready did all else what i can do. And i got something funky happening my card to, its power throttle very easy, if i raise 1000mhz its start power throttle at 70c if i have 0powerlimit, if i raise it temps go to high and its throttle anyways.

Its would really good to know why my card throttle so easy, it been making me crazy many days.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I dunno. wanna start BIOS modding. Not sure where to start (must admit I do find the OP a wee bit confusing.) But yeah I would like a uefi BIOS as I imagine it helps the PC to boot up faster?


Go for it. I agree, the OP looked a a bit confusing but has everything you need. Start by installing Atiflash and save your bios. Dont forget to run some before and after benchmarks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I dunno. wanna start BIOS modding. Not sure where to start (must admit I do find the OP a wee bit confusing.) But yeah I would like a uefi BIOS as I imagine it helps the PC to boot up faster?


I've updated OP, see heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off*







.

If you use Fiji bios editor :-

i) *Overview* tab there is nothing of interest to the casual modder other than Checksum status box of ROM they are gonna flash, etc.

ii) *OverDrive Limits* tab is pretty self explanatory and has note on what to do to RAM: (MHz) on that page if you change it on *PowerPlay* tab, so basically make it equal or higher than what you set in *PowerPlay* tab.

iii) *PowerPlay* tab basically has GPU clocks DPM 0 (idle) to 7 (highest), you change as you require. VID section you set the manual VID you require for the GPU clock/DPM in line with it. Heading *How to edit VID per DPM* in OP has an image with SVI2 voltages table and an image showing how a stock vs manually set VID ROM looks like in Fiji bios editor. I purposefully kept the info "too the point" in that section. The note in that section also clearly says if you use Fiji bios editor below v1.2 then do what it says there but as v1.2 below is not in OP it can be ignored, it's only there for perhaps other bios modder to ref where the same revision of PowerPlay is used as Fiji (ie Tonga/Polaris), as I have noted people taking "cues" from Hawaii/Fiji bios mod and I do as well from other threads.

iv) *Cooling* tab is self explanatory.

v) *Power Limits* tab has short info there to help and if you ref the info in heading *How to edit PowerLimit* in OP it has enough info IMO (and has been improved since thread started).

I hope that helps







.

I'm soon gonna just change OP by placing all the manual modding info in it's own section so casual / beginner modders don't see it and probably gonna just add above info to OP, as it seems those sections are not helping anyone







.


----------



## shadowxaero

Running vBios with timing mod clocked at 1150/600 with HBM voltage at 1.4 (actually been running for a while now).

Firestrike Extreme stress test passes at 99.0%.

I know 1.4v is high, but I also know the card is kept cool with this EK waterblock. I have no real way to test voltage degradation on HBM so only time will tell.

Semi Unlocked Fury Tri-X btw.


----------



## monza1412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Running vBios with timing mod clocked at 1150/600 with HBM voltage at 1.4 (actually been running for a while now).
> 
> Firestrike Extreme stress test passes at 99.0%.
> 
> I know 1.4v is high, but I also know the card is kept cool with this EK waterblock. I have no real way to test voltage degradation on HBM so only time will tell.
> 
> Semi Unlocked Fury Tri-X btw.


what is the stock voltage for the hynix hbm chips? Hynix declares 1.2v but I have also read 1.3v in some AMD's marketing sheets


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monza1412*
> 
> what is the stock voltage for the hynix hbm chips? Hynix declares 1.2v but I have also read 1.3v in some AMD's marketing sheets


AMD sets the voltage @ 1.3 V stock operating voltage on Fury series cards.


----------



## gupsterg

@shadowxaero

Sweet OC







, thanks for share. Sadly my card's HBM only gets to [email protected], been a few months at that and so far all is well. None of the 7 cards I had reached 600MHz even with upto 1.4V







.


----------



## Drag0g0

What is default position bios switch in Nano? Do it matter if you use default or other?


----------



## gupsterg

Nano has identical ROMs on each switch position. You can always check your particular card's ROMs by saving the ROMs and using compare function in hex editor.


----------



## Drag0g0

Can someone help me with this, can someone guide me right voltages for my nano if i wanna underclock it to lower temps but trying keep 1000mhz,.
Here is my info from Aida64:

DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18700 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.21800 V

Do i have put these gpuclock to in editor or only new voltages?


----------



## gupsterg

Once you load ROM in editor you will only need to setup manual vid for DPM 1-7,DPM 0 will already be manually set. In OP is image of Fiji bios editor/info in heading "How to edit VID per DPM".


----------



## octiny

Anyway to edit the HBM voltage only on my Radeon Duo Pro?









Edit: Only found 1 for the Fury X. If anybody can make me a quick bios for the DUO pro with 1.325v or 1.35 hbm voltage that would be awesome. I can give you my bios.


----------



## gupsterg

OP has RPD master/slave ROMs with GPU/HBM voltage offsets, factory ROMs do not have those registers, view heading *My Fury Tri-X, Fury X, Nano & Radeon Pro Duo VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding offset in rom*.


----------



## mechwarrior

sad news my water cooled nano has died, dont know what happened, working fine then no display. factory rom too.
its only two months old, installed water block and your warranty is gone. S***KS
well!!!! its been fun guys thanks for the help all the best.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> sad news my water cooled nano has died, dont know what happened, working fine then no display. factory rom too.
> its only two months old, installed water block and your warranty is gone. S***KS
> well!!!! its been fun guys thanks for the help all the best.


Well. if you put your stock cooler back on thee is no way for them to know you took the cooler off unless it had a sticker over one of the screws. were you using additional voltage to the core and HBM? Maybe HBM doesn't respond well to voltage and voltage degrades the HBM.

if it really wasn't working all that hard and it seems to be a fault I would have no shame in RMA'ing it. If it was killed by overclocking or whatever than I wouldn't send it in.


----------



## Dispenserim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Running vBios with timing mod clocked at 1150/600 with HBM voltage at 1.4 (actually been running for a while now).
> 
> Firestrike Extreme stress test passes at 99.0%.
> 
> I know 1.4v is high, but I also know the card is kept cool with this EK waterblock. I have no real way to test voltage degradation on HBM so only time will tell.
> 
> Semi Unlocked Fury Tri-X btw.


how long have you been running it at 1.4v?
also, would it be safe to run HBM at 1.4v with the stock fury X AIB considering I have an aggressive fan profile that doesn't let the temperatures go above 55c most of the time?


----------



## Paulie AU

If a sticker didnt get destroyed I would send it in no matter the cause. Even if it died overclocking on stock bios.


----------



## mechwarrior

had to remove sticker to remove the screw. running stock, i did flash a few different bios but went back to stock.


----------



## Paulie AU

Well that sucks. My one comcern coming from Nvidia to AMD is that I always ran EVGA cards watercooled and they retained their warranty even if watercooled. My Fury X is Sapphire and as second owner it has no warranty so will watercool it. It is putting me off buying another for CF though. I am very happy with the performance otherwise. Benches 1150 stock volts which when I compare to HWBot seems reasonably ok given not alot of scores have much more core than that.


----------



## MickyPearce

Would someone mind providing a R9 Nano rom with the t-mod and 1.4v on the HBM? Thanks.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> had to remove sticker to remove the screw. running stock, i did flash a few different bios but went back to stock.i H I


I have two FuryX's. Both I took apart to clean up tim and now to waterblock them. Only one had a sticker on the spring loaded X on back of card. just clean up the sticker area, make sure you use some blue lock-it stuff and send it in. These cards are expensive to just die on you


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Would someone mind providing a R9 Nano rom with the t-mod and 1.4v on the HBM? Thanks.


Here -> https://mega.nz/#F!QAkghRJT!W4n7fr-1CPaw7-QzTi04Xg

But i strongly don't recomend that kind of V on HBMs !









Don't forget that Fiji is 2.5D Stacked GPU with HBM on Chip ! thats why it will rise your Temps IMO to high


----------



## Dispenserim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here -> https://mega.nz/#!IFUESaQD!G6tl6CiDXPRObxA6weQBv0QOCjVVrGuEUXj2Qt5_BQE
> 
> But i strongly don't recomend that kind of V on HBMs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Fiji is 2.5D Stacked GPU with HBM on Chip ! thats why it will rise your Temps IMO to high


would it be safe to set 1.4v on a fury x, considering that the stock watercooler cools the chip and the memory? I want to squeeze as much performance out of this baby, and overclocking the memory to 600mhz would be a nice boost








plus, like I said earlier, I have a somewhat aggressive fan profile that doesn't let the GPU go over 55C

edit: check how you're doing your voltage offset maths, I think you're providing a bios with a voltage higher than 1.4 on the memory (1.438 if I'm not mistaken), because in hex 10 is 16 (0.1mv), and 16 is 22 (0.138mv)


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Its 0.0625 v x 10

Hmm somebody with Nano should check it out for me









Also there is new Updated link now with Nitro OC+ tMOD Bios with 1.34v HBM

Please always open/save BIOS in BIOS Editor, in case i forget to do this


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dispenserim*
> 
> how long have you been running it at 1.4v?
> also, would it be safe to run HBM at 1.4v with the stock fury X AIB considering I have an aggressive fan profile that doesn't let the temperatures go above 55c most of the time?


Been a few months at least, and as far as it being safe I always chalk it up to silicon lottery, for example some people say that 1.356v is the most you should do on a haswell chip, some people push over that without issue.

I haven't noticed any degradation on my chip yet, I will say I can do 1150/545 stable but when I jump to 600 I have to lower core to 1142 lol.

But my chip stays cool. The card has a default voltage limit of I think 1.4186v or something like that, some LN2 guys have pushed vRAM voltage to 1.55v. From the factory the card is clocked at 1.3v and the bios will let you go to 1.4186v so I'm my head would AMD set the vRAM limit at a voltage that would actually damage the card?


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Its 0.0625 v x 10
> 
> Hmm somebody with Nano should check it out for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is new Updated link now with Nitro OC+ tMOD Bios with 1.34v HBM
> 
> Please always open/save BIOS in BIOS Editor, in case i forget to do this


Firstly, thanks so much for the bios!

HWiNFO reports it as 1.438v on the HBM - is it possible to take it down one notch to be as close to 1.4v as possible?


----------



## MickyPearce

So - the R9 Nano at stock 500mhz vs HBM T-Mod bios at 1.438v and 600mhz




26% increase in Memory copy - pretty damn good really!

While it artifacts like crazy, I have managed to complete a run of Firestrike Extreme at 1000.600mhz HBM with tmod 1.438v




A reasonable boost without touching the core - but in line with the 5% increase in HBM for every 1% increase in overall performance. If we can get it artifact free then there is bound to be some reasonable bumps in games that really hammer the VRAM.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've been fighting driver crashes not artifacting... if I drive up the core or hbm too much I just get blue screen then back to desktop with driver crash notification... either that or reboot if I pushed too far... so far best I've gotten is 1150 core and 550 hbm... no extra volts on hbm but +72mv on core...

any ideas? I am running on a power limit modded bios so I'm not bumping into any watt limits in the gpu... or at least not any that I can tell


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

OK Wait a sec. i will upload it soon (it will be The same name 1.40v HBM)

My goes very stable at 570MHz with 1.331v

UPD. Uploaded along with New Nitro OC+ tMOD HBM at 1.331v 1.337v and 1.356v

UPD. I figure it out it seems that we need 0F not 15 in Hex ! But i still see 1.356v in HBM ;-)


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK Wait a sec. i will upload it soon (it will be The same name 1.40v HBM)
> 
> My goes very stable at 570MHz with 1.331v
> 
> UPD. Uploaded along with New Nitro OC+ tMOD HBM at 1.331v 1.337v and 1.356v


How has the new Nano HBM bios been changed? I see it still registering 1.431v in HWiNFO. Is it possible to make a Nano bios with stock rom and only thing changed being HBM at an actual 1.4v?

Thanks!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Now updated for Nano and Nitro OC+

Please try this one and report back









https://mega.nz/#F!QAkghRJT!W4n7fr-1CPaw7-QzTi04Xg


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK Wait a sec. i will upload it soon (it will be The same name 1.40v HBM)
> 
> My goes very stable at 570MHz with 1.331v
> 
> UPD. Uploaded along with New Nitro OC+ tMOD HBM at 1.331v 1.337v and 1.356v
> 
> UPD. I figure it out it seems that we need 0F not 15 in Hex ! But i still see 1.356v in HBM ;-)


where are this bios to download??


----------



## sergiodb

I flash tmod 1.337 1080mhz 570... Temps are 5 degreess lower. Core Voltage down so much..thx


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> I flash tmod 1.337 1080mhz 570... Temps are 5 degreess lower. Core Voltage down so much..thx


He He, This BIOS is Epic, if you wanna play long Gaming Sessions







6-8h BF4 Mantle? NP Cool and Quiet


----------



## MickyPearce

Can someone please provide a Nano Bios with 1.4v on the HBM (not 1.438v) with no timing mod?

Cheers!


----------



## sergiodb

works fine but core down 1000mhz because powerlimit is lower,, +50 pl in drivers 1080mhz no trothing


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> works fine but core down 1000mhz because powerlimit is lower,, +50 pl in drivers 1080mhz no trothing


You can always Mod this BIOS in Fiji BIOS Editor and give some more Powah into it








But TBF Fiji is great afterall, no need to push to far, with tMOD we have really nice GPU with Great HBM Tek !
I just Love to Play Games on my Fiji.

BTW, *For Honor* Alpha Works Fantastic







80FPS all the time on Extreme Preset with SMAA 1856:1392 80Hz


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> You can always Mod this BIOS in Fiji BIOS Editor and give some more Powah into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But TBF Fiji is great afterall, no need to push to far, with tMOD we have really nice GPU with Great HBM Tek !
> I just Love to Play Games on my Fiji.
> 
> BTW, *For Honor* Alpha Works Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80FPS all the time on Extreme Preset with SMAA 1856:1392 80Hz


yeah, i modified bios with 250w in 3 parts of powerlimit and its seem ok


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> works fine but core down 1000mhz because powerlimit is lower,, +50 pl in drivers 1080mhz no trothing
> 
> 
> 
> You can always Mod this BIOS in Fiji BIOS Editor and give some more Powah into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But TBF Fiji is great afterall, no need to push to far, with tMOD we have really nice GPU with Great HBM Tek !
> I just Love to Play Games on my Fiji.
> 
> BTW, *For Honor* Alpha Works Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80FPS all the time on Extreme Preset with SMAA 1856:1392 80Hz
Click to expand...

That game looks gorgeous! How do you get into the Alpha?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Usually i get Alphas/Betas from Origin/uPlay etc.
I've got also Alpha for *BF1* more green & trees (works better than Beta IMO lol)

Aso for *For Honor* Game will be Co-Op, JoyPad is a must ! and GFX/Music is really Great
Im using my own Reshade+SweetFX Preset.

You got screenes in my BLOG


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> OK Wait a sec. i will upload it soon (it will be The same name 1.40v HBM)
> 
> My goes very stable at 570MHz with 1.331v
> 
> UPD. Uploaded along with New Nitro OC+ tMOD HBM at 1.331v 1.337v and 1.356v
> 
> UPD. I figure it out it seems that we need 0F not 15 in Hex ! But i still see 1.356v in HBM ;-)


Just an FYI I believe running HBM at 570 is no different than 545 just because of the way HBM timings work. You can check with Aida64 just to be sure, but I am pretty sure there is no difference from 545 and 570. Once you go to 575 your actually running with 600 timings which is why a lot of people go unstable once that pass 570.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I've checked HBM timings scale with tMOD.
I tell you what i found.
It scales in 10Mhz Step, Yes im sure about that (checked in Games of course)

As for now you can set:
520 up to 570 etc. and it scales well for me (above 570MHz it artifacts even on Desktop 1.336v on 1.356v its OK up to 580MHz)

DOOM in Vulcan gets artifacts above 560MHz , 540/550 No artifacts.
In New Tomb raider DX12 it is OK even at 570Mhz.
Ryse/Crysis3 also OK in 570
For Honor 570 NP

So its OK on my Side


----------



## NightAntilli

How much performance boost does the overclock of HBM really give? I don't expect it to be much, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> How much performance boost does the overclock of HBM really give? I don't expect it to be much, but maybe I'm wrong.


Going from 500 -> 600mhz with the T-mod yielded roughly 5% increase in performance. The problem is the t-mod causes artifacts at 600mhz even at 1.438v.

If someone who knows their stuff can add 1.438v to the HBM voltage on the stock (no timing mod) Nano bios I would be super greatful - keen to lock in a stable 600mhz and then push the core.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Yes but tMOD even at 520 is better than Normal 300MHz at HBM 600Mhz
We talking about internal MHz clock for HBM which is 300MHz by Default.
In tMOD we have 400Mhz ! so its hudge Boost.

Other thing is that Softwares used for meansuring is not 100% HBM Friendly
(as for now, look at AIDA it shows only 340GB/s for HBMs its way too low, according to my calculations 570MHz tMOD gives us ~977GB/s !! from ~640GB/s Default ATI settings)

Check in Crysis 3, Witcher III, DA:I, SW:BF or in AC:U or AC:S beyond 1080p ! (in Big & Heavy Games) It is better to have lower Clocked HBM with tMOD than without it even 600Mhz









I have only 2048:1536 on my CRT 22"
But somebody with 1440p or 4k should investigate it further (just set Playable Options in game of course)


----------



## jearly410

What is the data transfer difference between stock hbm 500mhz and tmod 500 MHz? I tested total war warhammer dx12 stock vs tmod and gained nothing while getting microstutter based on in game benchmark.

In Star Wars battlefront I did notice a boost in performance but I don't have numbers to verify. Seemed much smoother.

For reference I have a 6600k 4.8 and fury x both games graphics set to auto (almost everything enabled and maxed except AA) at 3440x1440 75hz.


----------



## gupsterg

@jearly410

TMod adds very little performance, even clock increase of HBM adds little within 500-600MHz range IMO. This post discussing clocking of HBM, this one has some compares of TMod.

@Ne01 OnnA

Bro! Now this:-
Quote:


> We talking about internal MHz clock for HBM which is 300MHz by Default.
> In tMOD we have 400Mhz ! so its hudge Boost.


I don't know where you are getting this information but please do share source







.

All I know is there are these HBM straps, 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz. These straps have HBM timings associated with them, HBM clock will determine which timings are used. SO for:-

upto 100MHz - 100MHz strap timings

101-400MHz - 400MHz strap timings

401-500MHz - 500MHz strap timings

501-600MHz - 600MHz strap timings

The timings in 500MHz & 600MHz are identical, only 100MHz and 400MHz differ. Just like previous gen cards when you clock RAM past last strap range the last straps timings are used (ie 666MHz HBM will use 600MHz strap timings). GDDR5 effective speed was 4x clock, HBM is 2x. HBM from reading the JEDEC PDF also has some other features which are quite cool







.


Spoiler: Some info from PDF



Quote:


> The HBM DRAM is tightly coupled to the host compute die with a distributed interface. The interface is divided into independent channels. Each channel is completely independent of one another. Channels are not necessarily synchronous to each other. The HBM DRAM uses a wide-interface architecture to achieve high-speed, low-power operation.


Quote:


> Each channel provides access to an independent set of DRAM banks. Requests from one channel may not access data attached to a different channel. Channels are independently clocked, and need not be synchronous.


I do think on Fiji they are not independently clocked, so are synchronous. A few times on various "features" it is stated vendor is open to implement as they require.
Quote:


> To enable higher performance, HBM DRAMs exploit the increase in available signals in order to provide semi-independent row and column command interfaces for each channel. These interfaces increase command bandwidth and performance by allowing read and write commands to be issued simultaneously with other commands like activates and precharges.


Quote:


> The HBM DRAM provides temperature compensated refresh related information to the controller via an encoding on the TEMP[2:0] pins.


Quote:


> The CATTRIP sensor logic detects if the junction temperature of any die in the HBM stack exceeds the catastrophic trip threshold value CATTEMP. CATTEMP value is programmed by the manufacturer to a value below the temperature point that permanent damage would occur to the HBM stack.


Quote:


> The HBM DRAM supports interconnect lane remapping to help improve SIP assembly yield and recover functionality of the HBM stack. The SOFT_LANE_REPAIR and HARD_LANE_REPAIR instructions are used to perform lane remapping. Lane remapping is independent for each channel. The HBM DRAM can be programmed to retain the remapped lane information even when power is completely removed from the HBM stack.


----------



## jearly410

(@gupsterg thank you so much! Exactly what I was looking for. I'll try and run tests today with the new driver and see if there has been any change.


----------



## gupsterg

@jearly410

No worries







, look forward to your results share







.

@MickyPearce

I have attached ROMs







.

All have VDDC offset set to +/- 0mV, if you wish to change it the data value is located at 0xACE2 . I have set 1.35V, 1.375V, 1.4V, 1.425V, 1.438V and 1.45V HBM voltage, HBM voltage offset data value is located at 0xACE6.

These ROMs are the standard protection Nano ROM in OP (ie Non UEFI), if you need UEFI ROM add it using the Lordkag tool in OP heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off*.

Nano_HBMV.zip 276k .zip file


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jearly410
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to your results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> I have attached ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All have VDDC offset set to +/- 0mV, if you wish to change it the data value is located at 0xACE2 . I have set 1.35V, 1.375V, 1.4V, 1.425V, 1.438V and 1.45V HBM voltage, HBM voltage offset data value is located at 0xACE6.
> 
> These ROMs are the standard protection Nano ROM in OP (ie Non UEFI), if you need UEFI ROM add it using the Lordkag tool in OP heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off*.
> 
> Nano_HBMV.zip 276k .zip file


Thank you so much for this - it's everything I've been waiting for to really push the HBM as far as it can go. Will post OC results when they are ready.

EDIT:

Well, bad news. I've now tested 600mhz on the Nano at every voltage 1.375-1.45v with the core at 1000mhz stock and 1.2v effective - It artifacts after 20 second so each time.

Interesting because with the t-mod it artifacts at 600mhz all the same, without it I would have expected it to be able to hold 600mhz - especially at 1.45v on HBM.

She's a curious card this one - anyone else able to get a rock solid, artifact free Fury X or Nano at 600mhz at any voltage?


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, look forward to your results share







.

Again sorry for delay/lack of response







, the main reason is I get fearful I'll get more request for mods







, that is all







.


----------



## u3a6

Hi guys! Previously I have unlocked my R9 Fury Strix to the full 64CU's without artifacts which gave me a nice performance bump. After unlocking I have noticed that the gpu core clock throttles in some applications even at 150% power limit (previously it was ok at 3840 shaders), despite not being thermal limited. I did the unlocking on the latest bios provided by Asus.

This bios has:
TDP = 270 W
TDL = 300 A
MPDL = 216 W

Could my card be throttling due to power limitations? If so changing the above values (eg: MPDL to 300 W) will prevent the card from throttling due to power limitations? Correct me if I am wrong, but could decreasing the gpu core voltage increase performance (prevent throttling, provided that the voltage is enough to keep it stable)?

I have also noticed that the DPM 7 VID is lower that what I see you guys mention regarding other cards. In HWiNFO64 it reads usually around 1.175 V for the Vcore.

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.12500 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V


----------



## gupsterg

The applications where card throttles have you tried using "Power Efficiency" set to off? you will find setting located in driver panel Gaming > Global settings.

Do not worry about what VID is detected at stock when comparing with other owners. Each GPU has varying properties which the ROM/driver assess to set stock VID per DPM (ie "auto calculate"). I've had 7 Fiji cards, tested in same rig,etc none matched VID per DPM to each other. Lowest DPM 7 was 1.1875V and highest 1.250V.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jearly410
> 
> TMod adds very little performance, even clock increase of HBM adds little within 500-600MHz range IMO. This post discussing clocking of HBM, this one has some compares of TMod.
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA
> 
> Bro! Now this:-
> I don't know where you are getting this information but please do share source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All I know is there are these HBM straps, 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz. These straps have HBM timings associated with them, HBM clock will determine which timings are used. SO for:-
> 
> upto 100MHz - 100MHz strap timings
> 
> 101-400MHz - 400MHz strap timings
> 
> 401-500MHz - 500MHz strap timings
> 
> 501-600MHz - 600MHz strap timings
> 
> The timings in 500MHz & 600MHz are identical, only 100MHz and 400MHz differ. Just like previous gen cards when you clock RAM past last strap range the last straps timings are used (ie 666MHz HBM will use 600MHz strap timings). GDDR5 effective speed was 4x clock, HBM is 2x. HBM from reading the JEDEC PDF also has some other features which are quite cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some info from PDF
> 
> 
> 
> I do think on Fiji they are not independently clocked, so are synchronous. A few times on various "features" it is stated vendor is open to implement as they require.


Ok, im still researching HBM (not much on it even at HyniX/ATI)

Look here ->



It shows us that my theory might be right, on tMOD HBM gameplay in heavy games is much smooth than on normal HBM + OC.
I think this is Internal HBM Clock
The External one is 500MHz (that one we OC)

We need to dig this further


----------



## gupsterg

The 300e denotes engine clock (ie GPU)







, you will see such text in other atombios







. The 500m is memory clock again you will find the same in other atombios







.

IIRC on Hawaii ROM you will see 300e/150m.

IIRC that text denotes lowest states of engine/memory in characters and holds no function.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The 300e denotes engine clock (ie GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you will see such text in other atombios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 500m is memory clock again you will find the same in other atombios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IIRC on Hawaii ROM you will see 300e/150m.
> 
> IIRC that text denotes lowest states of engine/memory in characters and holds no function.


Ahh OK









But i know one thing this tMOD 400/500 Gives more responsive Gaming overall








It shine more in Heavy Games.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

I guess for some it will work some perhaps not







.

I had TMod in my 1145/545 ROM for a couple of weeks, I had artifacts every so often intermittently







. So reverted back to without TMod, not had an issue in few months at all. I recently went 1440P monitor and still my OC ROM is AOK







.

Recently a member who's been discussing his Fiji card via PM highlighted his HBM clocked better after swapping out the factory TIM and his GPU required less voltage for same OC, I may at some point try this as have yet to remove cooler on my Fury X.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Yup Bro 









But the problem with HBM is that this Tek is very fresh and softwares like AIDA etc. needs new aproach with testing through-output Copy/Save Mixed etc. for HBMs.
All we can do is Test this Mods in Games (Pro Software?) and then share our opinion.

I see what i see, This tMOD is Unstable as f.unk thats why it needs some voltage adjustments to get Stable.

But after that ->>>>>









Games feels light and responsive.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> But after that ->>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games feels light and responsive.


It´s called placebo


----------



## gupsterg

@Ne01 OnnA

Dunno about the "synthetic" bench in AIDA64 or any other for "accuracy" on HBM. For me the numbers are just to gauge what _X_ setting/config vs _Y_ is performing at.

In the context of discussion I would think they would not require anything dedicated to be "HBM friendly", as I would assume we'd need games, etc to be that way. I would think the driver/api/layers that SW operate on take care of it TBH.

I'll be honest I was a real skeptic that HBM clocks the way AMD Matt stated on several forums (ie 500/545/600/666) but it really seems it does clock that way. Again happy for members to test and share data







, *I questioned it and expect others to*







.

Perhaps some frame time variance results are needed for stock timings vs TMod?

I'll be honest I haven't done anymore tweaking on my Fury X for few months







, just been enjoying it instead







.

I've been on 1145/545 for months, same GPU/HBM voltage, PL, fan profile, etc as when setting the OC. Still stock TIM/pads/AIO fan. I was originally on 1080P with Fury X from Mar 16 til first week of Sep 16 and now on 1440P with same 1145/545 ROM. Planning on getting some more DX12 titles (when on promo







), just for stress testing TBH, only used TimeSpy loops so far.


----------



## jearly410

Here are some results using the Fury X Powerlimit and TMod 1.325
My rig is
i5 6600k 4.8Ghz 1.41v
Geil Super Luce 2666MHZ 15cl
1TB WD Black 7200rpm
XFX Fury X (Replaced stock fan with dual cougar vortex 12cm)
LG 34UC88-B Modded 40-75Hz Freesync
All tests ran auto ultra (No depth of field, screen space reflections, vsync, vignette, or unlimited memory) with FXAA at 3440 x 1440

*MODDED BIOS 1.325 vHBM PL increase tmod 400Mhz timings, vCore +48, PL +50%*
DX12 Catalyst 19.1

Core HBM FPS Avg

1158 510 60.0
1158 520 60.0
1158 530 60.7
1158 550 60.8 <--- Highest FPS Achieved in 19.1, went up to 570 with no gains in min or avg

DX 12 Catalyst 19.2

Core HBM FPS Avg

1120 500 59.6
1120 550 60.5

1158 550 61.2 <--- Highest FPS achieved in 19.2/ Overall Stable
1158 570 61.5 <--- Highest Unstable FPS (Black screen intermittently)

*STOCK BIOS FROM FACTORY, vCore +48, PL +50%*
DX12 Catalyst 19.2

Core HBM FPS Avg

1050 500 56.4
1050 550 57.2

1120 500 59.2
1120 550 60.0

These tests were done purely to have a standardized way for me to test different BIOS settings on the Fury X.
TW:WH is a very CPU intensive game however DX12 should have cleared that variable.

The noted comparisons

*Stock BIOS vs Modded BIOS*

1120 500 59.2 | 1120 500 59.6
1120 550 60.0 | 1120 550 60.5

I will give each FPS a +/- .2 fps tolerance due to my observations running exact tests back to back multiple times


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks for share of results







, +rep.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The applications where card throttles have you tried using "Power Efficiency" set to off? you will find setting located in driver panel Gaming > Global settings.
> 
> Do not worry about what VID is detected at stock when comparing with other owners. Each GPU has varying properties which the ROM/driver assess to set stock VID per DPM (ie "auto calculate"). I've had 7 Fiji cards, tested in same rig,etc none matched VID per DPM to each other. Lowest DPM 7 was 1.1875V and highest 1.250V.


Power efficiency was already set to off. The card sometimes throttles to 1022Mhz when I set the gpu clock to 1050MHz + power limit to 150%, however if I do 1020MHz/125% It won't throttle... Comparing to the stock Fury X, Sapphire Fury Tri-x or Nitro cards I have a MPDL of 216 W while the others have 300 W, could this be the reason?


----------



## gupsterg

The VRM is better on the Strix than the ref PCB Fury/X, Nitro, Windforce, so yeah I'd up all Powerlimit values to Fury X stock levels. I've been using 350W/325A/350W for months now, only thing I don't load my GPU with is Furmark/Kombustor/OCCT. Even if we up Amps in PowerPlay the VRM chip has a lower OCP limit (don't know how to mod yet), if reached card powers down.

What are your GPU/VRM temps like?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The VRM is better on the Strix than the ref PCB Fury/X, Nitro, Windforce, so yeah I'd up all Powerlimit values to Fury X stock levels. I've been using 350W/325A/350W for months now, only thing I don't load my GPU with is Furmark/Kombustor/OCCT. Even if we up Amps in PowerPlay the VRM chip has a lower OCP limit (don't know how to mod yet), if reached card powers down.
> 
> What are your GPU/VRM temps like?


My GPU temps do not go above 70ºC after running Heaven extreme for 30mins. I can't monitor VRM temps using either gpu-z or asus gpu tweak. There is some funky stuff going on with the clocks, even when I force to 3D 1050MhZit stays at 1022.7 at idle, however in unigine it goes up to the full 1050 and stays there. In geekbench compute it bounces around between 1022.7 and 1050, but if i force it to 1020 it stays there.


----------



## MickyPearce

Another interesting development!I

For the last few days I've been trying out many different bioses and many different settings for my Nano in order to squeeze as much as I can out of it.

I was trying to work out why the timing mod bioses - even the 1.325v one - cause my Nano to throttle under stress testing whereas the stock ROM modified to use exactly the same voltages does not.

Valley at 4K with 0xAA draws more power than any other game or application bar Furmark.

At a load voltage of 1.137 and 1000mhz on the core 500mhz on the RAM - the Stock rom pulls 206w on average over a 15 minute period with a peak of 93 degrees on the VRM (card throttles at 99 degrees and I cannot change this to my knowledge) - no throttling.

At a load voltage of 1.137 and 1000mhz on the core 500mhz on the RAM - the timing modk rom pulls 221w on average over a 15 minute period with a peak of 99 degrees on the VRM (card throttles at 99 degrees and I cannot change this to my knowledge) - severe throttling back and forward between 974 and 945 mhz.

Each run had a 10 minute cool down period and the room was kept at a consistent 22 degrees ambient.

For whatever reason, the tmod bioses with precisely identical voltage draw considerably more power and seriously hammer the VRMs.

Can anyone else compare stock v timing mod bioses and confirm? Note that there is vdroop on both so adjust the voltages to ensure identical LOAD voltage.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@gupsterg

I have one good argument to support my findings









Tell me when you OC the GDDR5/X it is gain? or no gain?

The correct answer is YES it is








Same thing apply to HBM but HBM even at default is much much faster (According to HyniX/ATI data HBM at 1.3v in Fiji have 640GB/s ultra-high bandwidth )
And now add another variable in Stack -> The Access Time for GPU to HBM !!! (yeah it's almost Instantaneous !)


----------



## StenioMoreira

Okay, guys, I've got news that yall might really like, I've shared some of my experiences with Gupsterg, and I'll begin with that(Fury X). Was getting consistent artifacts on Assasin creed unity, a very heavy Vram/memory game and weird little (red light/flashes of artifacts) that could easily be ignored due to the explosion and flashes of that same color normal to 3DmarkFirestrike. First off, the card was running hotter than it is now, it required + 48v- 72v through Trixxx Overclocking for @1170c/570m. Artifacts would only appear in titles like Assain Creed Unity, and benchmarks like heaven and Firestrike, always when 47c or higher temps were reached. Here's the deal, due to the nature of the artifacts, like on Assasin Creed, were perfect big squares of green color, that would pop up every 3 min after 47c temp. GPU artifacts, or failing card would be more sporadic, random, or full-screen flickers. Not what I was getting, which was consistent specific and shapes, that spell out Memory problems.

Anyhow, I got pissed and took apart my fury, asked Buildazoid for advice regarding temps and its effect on VRM power delivery, he recommended that I remove the case so that the VRM can breathe, and no doubt the VRM temps improved, obviously(logically). But, still, the artifacts persisted in those certain situations discussed above^^. To me any artifacts at all smell like roadkill inside my PC, so I removed the waterblock as well and "WALA!". To my horror, the paste looked spotty and thin to non-existent on certain parts of the GPU, whereas on other parts it looked to be thick. I was looking for a consistent pattern because although it obviously looks different before I take the block off. Still, there should be much more uniformity in the paste left behind from heatsink removal.

The HBM paste job looked much worse, I'd say 2/4 were making proper contact with the water block, and the other two weren't even fully covered. So, since the HBM is inside the GPU housing, logically it would mean that it would run significantly hotter than the GDDR5's on other cards, that at the very least aren't in a furnace. Because of this, I believe the HBM needs to be fully covered and should be making contact with the block as well. Thermal paste results comparisons found on the net of different spread methods shows how the worst results were usually the "too little" application and never the "too much" method, and how the Pee method never actually covered any of the IHS shields.... That's not good boys, the pee method is not something I prescribe too, based on simple logic, but you guys might say " yeah but the results are good" and I say, yes they are, but not any better than any other method done decently( other than too little)

My theory, as to why the pee method is as good as any method on CPUs, is simply due to the IHS shield of those processors. The shield doesn't need to be covered because only the center portion of it actually makes contact with the CPU die underneath it. Now the thing with GPU's as all of you know is that there isn't any shield, and they're much much bigger dies. See where I'm going with this? So that's why I actually kept the stock thermal paste of my Fury X and jus left it on/pushed it to the sides, over the little (orange squares) next to the HBM, these little HBM routing modules are deeper than the HBM and Core, and anything extra was used to cover the little capacitor looking things IDK. Lol, I just wanted everything to be cooled, and thoroughly cleaned and re-pasted the GPU die along with the HBM using (thermal grizzly). And heck no! I didn't use the pee method, I actually used the spreader tip/tube that came inside the ThermalGrizz. Applied it the way the was its was recommended, which was thin layer to cover the entire surface( FYI, we don't need a rocket scientist to understand why fully covered is better)

Results were 8-10 C cooler GPU readings under load, considerably less noise from fans and full assurance that the HBM was probably one or two (C) cooler than my GPU readings. Artifacts have never appeared again, no matter the temps, in fact, the drivers would fail or something of that sort, under extreme conditions like. Low fan profile and holding the fans with my hand( got push/pull config) There's the undeniable evidence that the HMB wasn't covered by AMD's mass production assembly line to well. Along with those temps, of course, came increased stability and clocks at same clocks. I had to put 48-72 V+ for 1170mhz prior to repaste, and now only 24-32c @1170mhz for one complete 3Dmark Timespy run. Of course, if I kept running a benchmark like heaven, the temperatures would cause a crash. The Fiji Chip scales to temperature more reasonably than voltage and keeping GPU temp below 47 C is where you'll see the absolute best performances. Obviously, can't keep them under 47 when clocking hard for long periods, but it's much better now than before. 10C better, in best case scenario.

What I currently run as stock, is 1140mhz added core voltage and 600HBM on (HBM 8e 00 14 ). The HBM also needed less voltage now after REAL paste job, dropped from 20 hex to 14, but what I'm currently using on my bios right now is actually 20 again. Here's why I've found that adding 04 voltage to the HBM allowed me to overclock better on GPU core and hold stability at higher clocks. Prior to this re-application of thermal paste , added Bios voltage for the HBM was used only to overclock it and hold back artifacts, but of course, that is an uphill battle since more V = more heat. and as you all know, under more heat you need moreV lol.

So even though I was able to have artifact free HBM @600 using 14 in bios, I still went on to keep testing things and felt like now that I'm assured about HBM temps, I tried putting more juice on the HBM and seeing its effects on GPU core headroom. And what do you know!







, I was able to lower the core voltage a bit by increasing HBM voltage/ Able to increase core frequency!!
I kept on testing to see how this pleasant surprise scaled on Core clocking headroom and found an added (04 in hex) over your carefully fine-tuned stable HBM voltage, leads to the sweet spot. (Tested up to + 08 over what I already head given everything else remains equal) for me, an added 04 + on HBM resulted in good core improvement. So although I was perfectly stable and artifact free on (14 hexHBM) I went back to ( 20 hexHBM) to keep my Core voltage lower since that practically produces all the heat. To explain in short what this HBM extra voltage did for me is, basically 8C of added core clocking headroom before it crashes.

Now I'm sure most of you know, HBM reduced timings is practically useless, although I will say. These tighter timings did make my benching runs nearly identical, whereas prior, my scores would fluctuate some without timings trimmed. Here's deal, 400mhz Mem timings on top of my stock mem overclock needed an additional (04hex HBM) voltage.

And last but not least, I've found (MSIafterBurner) to be the least stable overclocking tool for Fiji, and (Sapphire Trixx) to be decent, best is (Crimson Software Overdrive)... I know bummer! I hate using the % percentages baloney to overclock too, and it doesn't even have voltage controller. Right now as is, (+72v) on Saphire Trixx, I'd only be able to clock to 1190mhz and crash at 53C.. every time. (temps is key) And now (+72V) through Bios hex ( 8d 00 12) with use of Crimson Software, I can clock 1200mhz and only crash at 55C. Friends these are multiple runs and the temp's barriers are pretty darn consistent. Anyhow through bios, plus Crimson Software I got better scores in my benchmarks, even at same exact clocks, and able to overclock higher before everything crashes. Same voltages through Bios instead of Saphire Trixx, on the exact SAME clocks my GPU only crashed at 78C instead of 53C using Saphire Trixx.

Again those temp related crashes are very consistent, time and time again this is proved, hours and days.


----------



## bluezone

Thanks to you, Gupsterg and Buildzoid for the great info and very informative post.









REP +1

I will have to see what I can do with this myself.


----------



## bluezone

now I have questions.

How thick is "thermal grizzly", meaning does it flow easily?

Intel IHS shields tend to be convex by the way, but end up concave from repasting TIM.

I've run into those red flashes in FS at higher clocks in the 1st GPU test after the DEMO.. So it seems I need lower temps. Only problem is Im running a Nano. So 61-65C is the norm. How much of a difference does the heavy TIM application make on a stock Bios? And do you mean by the "orange squares", the exposed interposer or something else? Please remind me it's been awhile.

I had wondered if the interposer needed to be covered. this is good news

Thanks


----------



## StenioMoreira

Take a look at a picture of the Fiji GPU, the orange looking smaller squares next to the bigger lighter ones are the HBM's (routing modules) or whatever you would call it, now I'm not sure if covering that makes a difference, all I know is I didn't want to waste that paste and because so many components look to be squeezed in with the GPU core housing, I just felt like it is best to. And I'm very happy with the results. Oh and Grizzly is pretty easy to spread, and make sure you cover the entire GPU with the new paste along with the HBM, the pressure from nano bracket would thin it all out and again, I don't mean drop a pound on it, I just don't see any reason why a pee method would be used on GPUs.. Much less the Nano.

For you and your nano, I'd add 04 to hex on HBM ontop of what ever you already tuned it to, after you've re-pasted of course, cause only then would I myself feel safe pushing the HBM + (20hex). This added voltage to the HBM should better allow your HBM to deal with the temps generated from the next door GPU, I feel that's what happened in my case.

Three takeaways ought to be. 1) re and properly paste thermal. 2) add some voltage to that HBM now that you know it's properly cooled. 3) find the voltages that producing heat you're comfortable with via software, heat output will remain same whether it's through software or bios, and then you can find your new best clocks through bios permanently.

The scalability Core clock per voltage to be (1Mhz = 2vmm) when using the Best software ( Saphire Trixx).. Sham Wow guy, " but wait, there's more!" Scalability through bios offset as oppose to software is (1mhz = 1.2vmm). Cards will obviously differ and Nanos are the highest binned, you might get away with less V. ( scalability was recorded for clocks at 55C-57C ). No brainer as (BUILDAZOID) mentioned a million pages ago, and it still hasn't changed through any new drivers... You can ditch the Saphire Trixx, because my recent testings make it evident and to be more precise, (estimate that voltage scalability is 45% better per Vmm, via Bios offset 1.2vmm(biosScale) vs 2vmm(softScale) per Mhz coreclock









And no problem man! I'm glad to be of any help







,


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

As Always the Good Cooling is the Good Cooling








Great Job now have Fun with that Monster









Im looking into the future now and i see great New Driver coming with min. +15-20% More Performance per clock for Fiji & Polaris (November/December








Next Omega is comming but name will be different







)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> VRM temps using either gpu-z or asus gpu tweak


Use HWiNFO







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> At a load voltage of 1.137 and 1000mhz on the core 500mhz on the RAM - the Stock rom pulls 206w on average over a 15 minute period with a peak of 93 degrees on the VRM (card throttles at 99 degrees and I cannot change this to my knowledge) - no throttling.


In Nano PowerPlay VRM temp limit is lower than Fury/X, view data table below (soon to be added to OP







).



Above table needs some tweaking for Fury Strix. IR3567B is dual output with 6+2 phases, now as there are 10 GPU phases and 2 HBM phases some doubling is going on. I would assume the HBM is sitting on the 2 phases of output loop 2 due to a few reasons. So if it's 5 phases out of the 6 doubled to make 10 the IR3567B OCP for loop 1 would kick in at 310A.

*I have now got OCP/VR_Hot/OTP/OVP/UVP tuning capabilities via bios mod*







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I have one good argument to support my findings


In the context of HBM, I have 3







and maybe more







to support my view.

My results on HBM OC+Tmod , then jearly410 data and finally StenioMoreira.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> I have one good argument to support my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me when you OC the GDDR5/X it is gain? or no gain?
> 
> The correct answer is YES it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing apply to HBM but HBM even at default is much much faster (According to HyniX/ATI data HBM at 1.3v in Fiji have 640GB/s ultra-high bandwidth )
> And now add another variable in Stack -> The Access Time for GPU to HBM !!! (yeah it's almost Instantaneous !)


HBM overclocks in steps.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In Nano PowerPlay VRM temp limit is lower than Fury/X, view data table below (soon to be added to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Above table needs some tweaking for Fury Strix. IR3567B is dual output with 6+2 phases, now as there are 10 GPU phases and 2 HBM phases some doubling is going on. I would assume the HBM is sitting on the 2 phases of output loop 2 due to a few reasons. So if it's 5 phases out of the 6 doubled to make 10 the IR3567B OCP for loop 1 would kick in at 310A.
> 
> *I have now got OCP/VR_Hot/OTP/OVP/UVP tuning capabilities via bios mod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In the context of HBM, I have 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to support my view.
> 
> My results on HBM OC+Tmod , then jearly410 data and finally StenioMoreira.


HWiNFO says that VRM VDD temp is below ambient, not sure if this a delta temperature... GPU VR VDDC Temp is in the mid 60's. The clocks were jumping around in the Geekbench4 compute, however I was able to run GPUPI at the same settings without any clock fluctuations. On thing I noticed is that Geekbench takes around 40/50watts of gpu core power, however gpupi goes above 100W and the clock is stable. Unigine heaven also runs fine and takes up to 250W gpu core power and everything is fine... I'm kinda puzzled... :|

(I even ran gpupi at 1145MHz with a small voltage bump ( stayed at around 1.21/22 under load+fans at 50%) no problems at all)


----------



## gupsterg

VRM temps are not delta of temperature in HWiNFO, if you are getting below ambient temperature reading on a VRM then either HWiNFO has an issue on the Strix or the sensor is malfunctioning IMO.

Post a screen shot of your HWiNFO sensors window and perhaps another Strix owner will share theirs.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Update on things I should have probably mentioned on my previous posts and that is that anything higher than (12 hex) would cause my card to shutoff, clearly power limitations at 72V+ core(8d 00 12) While the shutoffs came much sooner when my bios had power limits of 450TD/ 450A/450W . Once I tried 499/499/499 instead, stability increased and time before shutdown tripled, yet it would still shut down. Temps of the VRM would have to be kept very low, in order to make use of anything over 72v/(12hex)


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In Nano PowerPlay VRM temp limit is lower than Fury/X, view data table below (soon to be added to OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Above table needs some tweaking for Fury Strix. IR3567B is dual output with 6+2 phases, now as there are 10 GPU phases and 2 HBM phases some doubling is going on. I would assume the HBM is sitting on the 2 phases of output loop 2 due to a few reasons. So if it's 5 phases out of the 6 doubled to make 10 the IR3567B OCP for loop 1 would kick in at 310A.
> 
> *I have now got OCP/VR_Hot/OTP/OVP/UVP tuning capabilities via bios mod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In the context of HBM, I have 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to support my view.
> 
> My results on HBM OC+Tmod , then jearly410 data and finally StenioMoreira.


Fascinating stuff this! Is there any way to mod the Nano bios to stop it throttling back at 98 degrees on the VR VDDC and VDD temps? Maybe push it up a bit safely? Im only touching 78 degrees on the core when it throttles because of the VRMs


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah, defo interesting data, been after cracking it for a while








.

Yes, I can increase the VR_VDDC temp limit in PowerPlay using hex editor.

I'm still learning about "things" so can not say to you how it would effect output capability of VRM due to increased temps. As temp increases VRM can output less. Nano only has 4 phases Vs 6 on Fury/X ref PCB.

As long as you are willing to accept risk then I'm willing to do the mod







.

The VRM power figures we see in HWiNFO are definitely wrong







. The OCP limit data we see now clearly shows this







. The Stilt had stated this when I was discussing in PM about negative scaling, I didn't wanna think it was so but it is







. The Stilt did not give info on table/how to translate registers, due to NDA. I worked on registers and then a member from another forum verified it and explained some bits







.

Mumak stated in PM what we see in HWiNFO is what the driver is showing to it, so not HWiNFO issue.

Only way to truly know what power card is using is via equipment. HWiNFO data in this context is just useful to compare say delta change in power reading between say stock vs an oc. Still unsure how accurate this would be.


----------



## disintegratorx

Hey guys. I've recently just bought a Fury X and was playing around with overclocking it within means of it being a brand new card and I just wanted to share that I have managed my clocks to 1105/523 with a voltage increase of just 24mv with Sapphire Trixx and I think that its working out great. I'm able to play Fallout 4 with pretty few significant drops in frames and the temp of the GPU is topping out at around 36* celsius. This is a great little card. I guess if I would ask a question it would be, is there any more true performance for gaming to be had past this point for the Fury X? I'm completely satisfied with the current performance that I'm seeing, I'm just curious.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah, defo interesting data, been after cracking it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes, I can increase the VR_VDDC temp limit in PowerPlay using hex editor.
> 
> I'm still learning about "things" so can not say to you how it would effect output capability of VRM due to increased temps. As temp increases VRM can output less. Nano only has 4 phases Vs 6 on Fury/X ref PCB.
> 
> As long as you are willing to accept risk then I'm willing to do the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The VRM power figures we see in HWiNFO are definitely wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The OCP limit data we see now clearly shows this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Stilt had stated this when I was discussing in PM about negative scaling, I didn't wanna think it was so but it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Stilt did not give info on table/how to translate registers, due to NDA. I worked on registers and then a member from another forum verified it and explained some bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mumak stated in PM what we see in HWiNFO is what the driver is showing to it, so not HWiNFO issue.
> 
> Only way to truly know what power card is using is via equipment. HWiNFO data in this context is just useful to compare say delta change in power reading between say stock vs an oc. Still unsure how accurate this would be.


Very interesting posts Gupsterg.

Thanks for the shares.

REP +1


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VRM temps are not delta of temperature in HWiNFO, if you are getting below ambient temperature reading on a VRM then either HWiNFO has an issue on the Strix or the sensor is malfunctioning IMO.
> 
> Post a screen shot of your HWiNFO sensors window and perhaps another Strix owner will share theirs.


I would appreciate if someone could stress a strix to compare VRM temps, mine are below ambient at idle. This screen was taken after 30mins of 1080p unigine heaven extreme @1050MHz 150% Power Target on stock vcore. The card is unlocked to 4096 shaders.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah, defo interesting data, been after cracking it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes, I can increase the VR_VDDC temp limit in PowerPlay using hex editor.
> 
> I'm still learning about "things" so can not say to you how it would effect output capability of VRM due to increased temps. As temp increases VRM can output less. Nano only has 4 phases Vs 6 on Fury/X ref PCB.
> 
> As long as you are willing to accept risk then I'm willing to do the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The VRM power figures we see in HWiNFO are definitely wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The OCP limit data we see now clearly shows this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Stilt had stated this when I was discussing in PM about negative scaling, I didn't wanna think it was so but it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Stilt did not give info on table/how to translate registers, due to NDA. I worked on registers and then a member from another forum verified it and explained some bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mumak stated in PM what we see in HWiNFO is what the driver is showing to it, so not HWiNFO issue.
> 
> Only way to truly know what power card is using is via equipment. HWiNFO data in this context is just useful to compare say delta change in power reading between say stock vs an oc. Still unsure how accurate this would be.


Absolutely - Would bumping the temp limt up to 110 degrees on the VRMs be safe for the Nano you reckon? Of course I accept any and all risk when flashing my card with these modded bioses, you're doing me a favour! haha


----------



## Ivcelmik

Hi can someone help me how to undervolt Fury to -125mv or -150mv thx in advance


----------



## MickyPearce

Use Fiji Bios Editior - then read the guides posted and teh corresponding voltage table supplied - pick a voltage you want and chuck it into the final power state e.g. 1137 = 1.137v before vdroop.


----------



## Ivcelmik

Ok so in the picture attached i have to set -125 to the colum VID e.g instead of 900 -->775 an so on... is this correct that save and flash



http://imgur.com/0FwbcZg


----------



## jearly410

You need to know what the stock vid is for each dpm. Do a bios dump through aida64 to learn what they are. Every card is different. Then you can subtract 125mv from each and input the number. To make it easier on yourself, only touch dpm7 as long as it is above dpm6 after subtracting 125mv.

I highly suggest for you to read through the whole thread as there is a ton of info to learn. Those values in your picture for dpm2-7 are for the AMD powerplay feature and not representative of actual voltage.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> You need to know what the stock vid is for each dpm. Do a bios dump through aida64 to learn what they are. Every card is different. Then you can subtract 125mv from each and input the number. To make it easier on yourself, only touch dpm7 as long as it is above dpm6 after subtracting 125mv.
> 
> I highly suggest for you to read through the whole thread as there is a ton of info to learn. Those values in your picture for dpm2-7 are for the AMD powerplay feature and not representative of actual voltage.


Adjusting DPM2 is problematic due to voltage droop. adjust it very little or not at all. For me DPM2 is actually slightly higher than stock VID. It just worked better for me. If you are adjusting voltage per DPM, the greatest adjustment is @ DPM7 and use reducing adjustment values to each lower DPM 6-3.


----------



## Ivcelmik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Adjusting DPM2 is problematic due to voltage droop. adjust it very little or not at all. For me DPM2 is actually slightly higher than stock VID. It just worked better for me. If you are adjusting voltage per DPM, the greatest adjustment is @ DPM7 and use reducing adjustment values to each lower DPM 6-3.


Can u help me please with an example of adjusting on this image


http://imgur.com/0FwbcZg

 so i can go with -125mv.

Thx in advance


----------



## Ivcelmik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivcelmik*
> 
> Can u help me please with an example of adjusting on this image
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0FwbcZg
> 
> so i can go with -125mv.
> 
> Thx in advance


I;ve moded my bios thx everyone for support


----------



## gupsterg

@MickyPearce

Sorry for delay, I've set 105°C for VR_VDDC (same ref PCB Fury/X), the mosfets are the same on Nano as ref PCB Fury/X, just less phases.

*I really can't say if safe or not to use ROMs with this temp throttle threshold so your choice.*

These ROMs are the Nano 107 ROM with VDDC offset as +/- 0mV and HBM offset set to achieve voltage as in title of ROM plus VR_VDDC 105°C throttle temp instead of 98°C , VR_hot is stock 127°C and OTP 134°C in IR3567B.

HBM voltage offset data value is located at 0xACE6.

VR_VDDC temp threshold data value is located at 0xA36D.

Nano_VR_HBM_MV.zip 276k .zip file


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> Sorry for delay, I've set 105°C for VR_VDDC (same ref PCB Fury/X), the mosfets are the same on Nano as ref PCB Fury/X, just less phases.
> 
> *I really can't say if safe or not to use ROMs with this temp throttle threshold so your choice.*
> 
> These ROMs are the Nano 107 ROM with VDDC offset as +/- 0mV and HBM offset set to achieve voltage as in title of ROM plus VR_VDDC 105°C throttle temp instead of 98°C , VR_hot is stock 127°C and OTP 134°C in IR3567B.
> 
> HBM voltage offset data value is located at 0xACE6.
> 
> VR_VDDC temp threshold data value is located at 0xA36D.
> 
> Nano_VR_HBM_MV.zip 276k .zip file


Thank you my friend! Will have a play with this shortly and upload my findings! Have a great day/night


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, look forward to results share







.


----------



## MickyPearce

Interesting. So I flashed the bios but the Nano wouldn't get passed the Windows login screen - no harm done as I simply switched to the other bios and flashed back but there does appear to be something else going on preventing it from operating correctly - maybe a protection mechanism wrongly kicking in?


----------



## Semel

Can someone upload the latest original bios for tri-x fury?

Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Interesting. So I flashed the bios but the Nano wouldn't get passed the Windows login screen - no harm done as I simply switched to the other bios and flashed back but there does appear to be something else going on preventing it from operating correctly - maybe a protection mechanism wrongly kicking in?


Will mod it on my Fury X for higher and lower and report back.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I want to say thanks to Gupsterg for helping, but so far I haven't been able to get any better on my OC... last night I tried to increase from 1100 mhz with a modded bios... got to 1122 and benched... went well... stress tested... complete system restart... crap... 1111 = driver crash... back to 1100 passed perfectly... picky little things... even 1100 required 1.275 set in bios...

now, I've never tried this with cards with so many speed/voltage levels in the power play, wondering if maybe I should be changing more than the top spot... in my old Tahiti cards I put all but the idle position to the same level so it wouldn't be changing speeds... it just stayed at full speed even if the game didn't really need it... that tactic worked well with Tahiti, but with so may power levels in Fiji I'm a little hesitant to try the same with it.


----------



## Veky

Hello
I have Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC and i want to flash ROM "Stock with voltage offsets+TMod" and set voltage offset to 0 but i cant find "VoltageObjectInfo" vith 8E and 8D values?
This is only i can find


----------



## gupsterg

@Minotaurtoo

Fiji isn't known for stellar OC headroom. I had 7 cards at one point, most reached (1100 +/-20Mhz), only 1 reached 1135 and another 1145. Perhaps you have a poor OC'ing card







.

The other thing we did not yet touch on in PM about voltage is this, let's say your card is in DPM 7 (ie 1100MHz) , run 3DM FS and compare VDDC with Valley and you will see differing VDDC. Even when card is in same DPM for differing app loading it we will see differing VDDC







.

@veky

You have opened the txt which shows tables list for a ROM in hex editor and not the ROM.

@Semel

Szaby59 uploaded them in this thread a while back. Sapphire support may have newer now, perhaps open ticket with them.


----------



## Veky

Thanks
I find it and edited 04 and FC to 00,then i opened ROM in Fiji_BIOS_Editor and it was OK,there was no error checksum.but when i flashed ROM there was no picture at all,even in BIOS.

The rom is from "Fury_Tri-X_EP_ROM_Pack" >Stock with voltage offsets+TMod>Fury Tri-X OC>Stock PL.
This is picture of flashing 

And this is the edited ROM

StockPL.zip 46k .zip file


I flashed back my original bios and now its OK but what was gone wrong?

I have Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC and I edited ROM for that card.

EDIT: Now i see that bios from here is older,02 vs. 16,can i somehow just mod my ROM for tMOD?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Minotaurtoo
> 
> Fiji isn't known for stellar OC headroom. I had 7 cards at one point, most reached (1100 +/-20Mhz), only 1 reached 1135 and another 1145. Perhaps you have a poor OC'ing card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The other thing we did not yet touch on in PM about voltage is this, let's say your card is in DPM 7 (ie 1100MHz) , run 3DM FS and compare VDDC with Valley and you will see differing VDDC. Even when card is in same DPM for differing app loading it we will see differing VDDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @veky
> 
> You have opened the txt which shows tables list for a ROM in hex editor and not the ROM.
> 
> @Semel
> 
> Szaby59 uploaded them in this thread a while back. Sapphire support may have newer now, perhaps open ticket with them.


yeah I noticed that lol.. I actually ran valley, heaven and 3dm fs all in windowed mode so I could watch the voltage change as the test went along... I guess I should be happy with 1100 then... it seems perfectly stable as is right now with only a minor increase in voltage over stock... of coarse really the card is strong enough at stock to hold 60 fps in most games I play at 4k with all settings max or near max except AA... only one does it suffer bad in... and unless I could somehow double it's clock it really wouldn't help much...need another card for it lol... my main reason for going with the fury x is the liquid cooler... keeps my case a lot cooler and I don't have to use as many fans...not to mention quieter than my old tahiti cards... oddly enough my old 7950's stomped it at 1080p at their daily OC, but at 4k they lagged behind.

Thanks again and + rep for your help.


----------



## gupsterg

@veky

In screen shot I see SSID: E331 BIOS P/N: 113-1E3311U-X57 , this would mean you have Sapphire Fury Nitro? confirm please.

@Minotaurtoo

I agree the AIO is great for improving temps within case, I saw ~5°C CPU temp drop when running RealBench stress mode and [email protected], which both load CPU & GPU, with Fury X AIO vs Fiji/Hawaii air cooled.

If say you have stock ROM flashed to card and OC to 1100MHz using OS SW and then compare AIDA64 dump (stock vs OC) you'll note clocks/VID of lower DPMs will change, the further you OC using SW in OS from default clock in ROM the more lower DPM clocks and VID change.

I have PM'd a ROM with stuff set up as I would using some of the info we've discussed, see if that helps in any way.


----------



## Veky

Yes,i have Radeon R9 Fury Nitro Tri-X OC,this one https://www.caseking.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-fury-nitro-tri-x-oc-4096-mb-hbm-gcsp-133.html?tduid=0aea1146d4f577046434eb2511b5506e
And this is original ROM

FuryBIOS1.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @veky
> 
> In screen shot I see SSID: E331 BIOS P/N: 113-1E3311U-X57 , this would mean you have Sapphire Fury Nitro? confirm please.
> 
> @Minotaurtoo
> 
> I agree the AIO is great for improving temps within case, I saw ~5°C CPU temp drop when running RealBench stress mode and [email protected], which both load CPU & GPU, with Fury X AIO vs Fiji/Hawaii air cooled.
> 
> If say you have stock ROM flashed to card and OC to 1100MHz using OS SW and then compare AIDA64 dump (stock vs OC) you'll note clocks/VID of lower DPMs will change, the further you OC using SW in OS from default clock in ROM the more lower DPM clocks and VID change.
> 
> I have PM'd a ROM with stuff set up as I would using some of the info we've discussed, see if that helps in any way.


In early testing it has gained me an additional 11 mhz oc ... I'll test more soon to see if I can get any farther. Thanks again!


----------



## gupsterg

@veky

I've added ROM pack for Fury Nitro in OP with mods I did for other Fiji cards.

Whilst viewing the file you attached I noticed you have a very new ROM on card, ROM date: 20/07/16 , version number is also later than the ones I have for Fury Nitro STD/OC editions cards. Would you mind sharing both switch positions stock ROMs? I will then update the Fury Nitro OC ROMs I made for OP, cheers.


----------



## gupsterg

@MickyPearce

On Fury X no issue modding usTemperatureLimitVrVddc in PowerPlay. I modded it from 105°C up to 120°C and also down to 55°C. I flashed each mod ROM, switched PC off and powered up, went into Win 7 Pro x64 no issue, reset driver to factory defaults and then took an AIDA64 registers dump to confirm ROM value had taken, I'm currently on Crimson v16.9.2 WHQL.

Stock Fury X is 105°C for VDDC & MVDD VR (69h).

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900

In below the 78 is denoting 120°C.

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 78006900

In below the 37 is denoting 55°C.

ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 37006900

To see if the PowerPlay VR temp limit value does have an effect I used the 55°C rom. In image below the clock bounce you see in MSI AB is due to Power Efficiency off in driver, note the flat line when 3DM FS is running and VR temp 50°C in HWiNFO.



As soon as GPU VRM temp hit 56°C then you'll see the clocks drop in MSI AB in image below.



So as Nano has 98°C at stock that's why at 99°C you see the dips, as to the mod ROM not working on Nano I can only assume the driver is not allowing the increased VR temp limit we're placing in PowerPlay.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @veky
> 
> I've added ROM pack for Fury Nitro in OP with mods I did for other Fiji cards.
> 
> Whilst viewing the file you attached I noticed you have a very new ROM on card, ROM date: 20/07/16 , version number is also later than the ones I have for Fury Nitro STD/OC editions cards. Would you mind sharing both switch positions stock ROMs? I will then update the Fury Nitro OC ROMs I made for OP, cheers.


Thank you very much








I will try it later,i have to "copy" all modded setting from my current modded stock ROM.
Sure,here it is

FuryBIOS2.zip 104k .zip file
 , I am glad i can help.


----------



## gupsterg

I will make you ROM pack based on your newer ROMs, +rep for share







.


----------



## u3a6

@gupsterg Edited my 64CU Strix bios and the throttling is gone. I upped the power limits TDC 325A (stock is 300A) and MPDL 325 W (216 stock), but i kept to TDP at stock 270 W. I also upped the DPM 7 to 1050MHz which resulted in a new VID of 1.25V (stock was 1.20V). I understand what TDC and MPDL mean and do, but what is exactly the TDP? Is it limiting the gpu dissipated power to that value, so that the cooler on the card can cope with the heat?


----------



## gupsterg

Nice to read you've fixed the throttling







.

Why your DPM 7 has gone from 1.20V to 1.25V is due to increasing GPU clock and not setting VID manually.

When a DPM VID is left "auto calculate" (denoted by 6528x) and we:-

i) increase GPU clock, VID will increase based on the GPU clock.
ii) decrease GPU clock VID will decrease based on the GPU clock.

So in Fiji bios editor > PowerPlay > DPM 7 > VID > enter VID you require (1.20V = 1200).

How I understand it is the TDP value keeps GPU within that TDP, as we have state by that value in ROM how much W cooler can dissipate.


----------



## yuri ADc

Just got a fury x and the asic is very good the voltage is very low too but its a bad OC cant even get 1090mhz core on stock volts


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice to read you've fixed the throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why your DPM 7 has gone from 1.20V to 1.25V is due to increasing GPU clock and not setting VID manually.
> 
> When a DPM VID is left "auto calculate" (denoted by 6528x) and we:-
> 
> i) increase GPU clock, VID will increase based on the GPU clock.
> ii) decrease GPU clock VID will decrease based on the GPU clock.
> 
> So in Fiji bios editor > PowerPlay > DPM 7 > VID > enter VID you require (1.20V = 1200).
> 
> How I understand it is the TDP value keeps GPU within that TDP, as we have state by that value in ROM how much W cooler can dissipate.


I think I will up the TDP to 300W, the air cooler on the Strix is not the best... :/ From what I have read on this thread (I spent several hours reading through it) 1.25V is already a little bit on the high side for 1050MHz. I willforce it to 1200mV and up it if I find that it is too low to keep the card fully stable 1050Mhz. I also found out that on my card at 1200mV the vdroop is higher than at 1250mV (32.5 vs 25). I will report back.

EDIT:
- upped TDP to 300W;
- set target temp to 60ºC instead of 70ºC (cooler is silent!)
- set HBM overdrive limit to 675MHz
- played around with the gpu VID, it is only stable through firestrike at 1250mV (tried with 1200 and 1225). Funny thing is that this thing needs 1250mV to do 1050MHz... I did not try anything higher through firestrike, but I managed to run Geekbench 4 compute at [email protected] (80% fan speed, if gpu temp goes above 38ºC it fails the test) which gave me a score of 162384.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/140223

I will start playing with HBM OC later on, 545.45MHz would be cool!


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> On Fury X no issue modding usTemperatureLimitVrVddc in PowerPlay. I modded it from 105°C up to 120°C and also down to 55°C. I flashed each mod ROM, switched PC off and powered up, went into Win 7 Pro x64 no issue, reset driver to factory defaults and then took an AIDA64 registers dump to confirm ROM value had taken, I'm currently on Crimson v16.9.2 WHQL.
> 
> Stock Fury X is 105°C for VDDC & MVDD VR (69h).
> 
> ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 69006900
> 
> In below the 78 is denoting 120°C.
> 
> ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 78006900
> 
> In below the 37 is denoting 55°C.
> 
> ati-GCKSMCIND-0003F774 = 37006900
> 
> To see if the PowerPlay VR temp limit value does have an effect I used the 55°C rom. In image below the clock bounce you see in MSI AB is due to Power Efficiency off in driver, note the flat line when 3DM FS is running and VR temp 50°C in HWiNFO.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as GPU VRM temp hit 56°C then you'll see the clocks drop in MSI AB in image below.
> 
> 
> 
> So as Nano has 98°C at stock that's why at 99°C you see the dips, as to the mod ROM not working on Nano I can only assume the driver is not allowing the increased VR temp limit we're placing in PowerPlay.


Cheers for the investigating! I flashed again and this time it held - but in HWinfo the VR VDDC and VRM VDD temps stop updating at 100 degrees then after 30 seconds or so the system totally powers off (hardware temp protection no doubt).

I've decided to try my hand at something else since getting the Nano to hold 1000mhz in Valley or Unity based games 4K is damn near impossible even with 1.15v undervolt due to the sheer power being drawn (210w on average at 4K 0xAA).

Currently trying to find the sweet spot for the Nano - Right now at 950mhz and just 1.075v (vdroop from 1.087 in bios) and 550mhz with timing mod. FPS dropped from 50 to 48 in the opening scene in Valley at my stress testing settings but get this - temps are down from 88 core and 99 VRM throttling to 911 and 874 mhz every few seconds with a average power consumption of 214w as reported in HWinfo -> Down to 172w reported after 20 minutes, 77 degrees core and just 82 degrees on the VRM - no throttling whatsoever.

Thats a 24% reduction in power consumption for just a 5.2% drop in performance :O

Others have said it before but the full Fiji GPU appears to have been really suited for this 950mhz range - AMD appear to have pumped MASSIVE amounts of voltage into these things to get it running at 1000mhz for what I guess is marketing purposes.

Keep in mind - Stress testing Valley at 4K with 0xAA is the hardest workout you can put the Fiji GPU under as far as power draw and current are concerned. Heaven is consistently around 20w and 15-20A lower. Only 4K Unity engine games like Firewatch 0xAA hit the shaders and ROPs as hard as Valley from my extensive analysis of many, many games.

In other words - at these settings the R9 Nano is considerably more efficient and faster than even AMD's next gen RX 480







God bless the mighty full Fiji chip!


----------



## ht_addict

With my FuryX's I run them at 1150/550 with both Power limit and Voltage set to mx in Afterburner. What would flashing my BIOS do for me? Both cards idle at 23-25 and when I game run mid 30's to 40oC. I did change out the stock water cooling for EKWB water blocks.


----------



## gupsterg

@MickyPearce

If card is powering down I reckon you are hitting OCP on it.

PowerPlay TDP/TDC/MPDL/VRM Temp.Limit = throttling of GPU but no shutdown. VDDC VRM stock was 98°C, so at 99°C you saw throttling of clock and down volting of VDDC. In my testing of 55°C we saw at 56°C same behavior. So as mod ROM for you had 105°C you would get throttling at 106°C IMO.

IR3567B VR_Hot is 127°C, if reached = GPU throttling, as PowerPlay VRM Temp.Limits are lower those apply first. OTP is +7°C to VR_Hot (ie 134°C), if reached = GPU shutdown (IR3567B is not aware of VRM temp limit in PP AFAIK, so it's not 107+7=114 OTP).

So as OTP is 134°C I reckon no chance of shutdown due to that, but it was OCP (224A is Nano).

For a while I have thought Fiji was very good for perf.per watt, especially at higher res. When I read the Bit Tech review of RX 480 I asked reviewers on their forum what res was the Valley power test result on page 13 of review. They replied 1440P, now if on page 12 of review you view the 1440P Valley scores you will see Fury X scored 50% higher for 50% more total system power draw from wall







. Also have look at the 2nd image in heading *Power consumption and efficiency*, in ExtremeTech RX 480 review







.

Yeah, I reckon on Fiji AMD went as high as they could for stock clock, taking into account production variables.

@ht_addict

No idea if mod ROM will help you attain a better OC. Only thing I can say it will most definitely do for you is:-

i) set OC clocks/PL in ROM, so you don't require MSI AB, etc.
ii) when we use MSI AB, etc to add an offset to GPU voltage all GPU states are increased by that offset, with bios mod you can target only the highest state which you are OC'ing.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> If card is powering down I reckon you are hitting OCP on it.
> 
> PowerPlay TDP/TDC/MPDL/VRM Temp.Limit = throttling of GPU but no shutdown. VDDC VRM stock was 98°C, so at 99°C you saw throttling of clock and down volting of VDDC. In my testing of 55°C we saw at 56°C same behavior. So as mod ROM for you had 105°C you would get throttling at 106°C IMO.
> 
> IR3567B VR_Hot is 127°C, if reached = GPU throttling, as PowerPlay VRM Temp.Limits are lower those apply first. OTP is +7°C to VR_Hot (ie 134°C), if reached = GPU shutdown (IR3567B is not aware of VRM temp limit in PP AFAIK, so it's not 107+7=114 OTP).
> 
> So as OTP is 134°C I reckon no chance of shutdown due to that, but it was OCP (224A is Nano).
> 
> For a while I have thought Fiji was very good for perf.per watt, especially at higher res. When I read the Bit Tech review of RX 480 I asked reviewers on their forum what res was the Valley power test result on page 13 of review. They replied 1440P, now if on page 12 of review you view the 1440P Valley scores you will see Fury X scored 50% higher for 50% more total system power draw from wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also have look at the 2nd image in heading *Power consumption and efficiency*, in ExtremeTech RX 480 review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, I reckon on Fiji AMD went as high as they could for stock clock, taking into account production variables.
> 
> @ht_addict
> 
> No idea if mod ROM will help you attain a better OC. Only thing I can say it will most definitely do for you is:-
> 
> i) set OC clocks/PL in ROM, so you don't require MSI AB, etc.
> ii) when we use MSI AB, etc to add an offset to GPU voltage all GPU states are increased by that offset, with bios mod you can target only the highest state which you are OC'ing.


Well you wont believe this but somehow - Fallout 4 - all settings maxed out at 4K is causing throttling and VRMs to hit 99 degrees - at friggin 1.081 effective volts and 950 mhz core. Its a full 15 degrees higher than Valley 4K - the app that drew the most power and generated the most heat until now.

How the heck is this even possible? F04 is seemingly drawing well over 50 watts or 30% more power than Valley 4K? at 1.08v and 950mhz....


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MickyPearce*
> 
> Well you wont believe this but somehow - Fallout 4 - all settings maxed out at 4K is causing throttling and VRMs to hit 99 degrees - at friggin 1.081 effective volts and 950 mhz core. Its a full 15 degrees higher than Valley 4K - the app that drew the most power and generated the most heat until now.
> 
> How the heck is this even possible? F04 is seemingly drawing well over 50 watts or 30% more power than Valley 4K? at 1.08v and 950mhz....


Sounds like a very high current draw that is dropping the supported voltage. Frequency is then dropping to a supportable level. VRM's @ 99C seem to indicate this. Perhaps Fallout 4 is making use of additional parts of the GPU that The Valley does not. VRM's support less current flow as temperatures rise.

I forget are you running a Nano?


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MickyPearce
> 
> If card is powering down I reckon you are hitting OCP on it.
> 
> PowerPlay TDP/TDC/MPDL/VRM Temp.Limit = throttling of GPU but no shutdown. VDDC VRM stock was 98°C, so at 99°C you saw throttling of clock and down volting of VDDC. In my testing of 55°C we saw at 56°C same behavior. So as mod ROM for you had 105°C you would get throttling at 106°C IMO.
> 
> IR3567B VR_Hot is 127°C, if reached = GPU throttling, as PowerPlay VRM Temp.Limits are lower those apply first. OTP is +7°C to VR_Hot (ie 134°C), if reached = GPU shutdown (IR3567B is not aware of VRM temp limit in PP AFAIK, so it's not 107+7=114 OTP).
> 
> So as OTP is 134°C I reckon no chance of shutdown due to that, but it was OCP (224A is Nano).
> 
> For a while I have thought Fiji was very good for perf.per watt, especially at higher res. When I read the Bit Tech review of RX 480 I asked reviewers on their forum what res was the Valley power test result on page 13 of review. They replied 1440P, now if on page 12 of review you view the 1440P Valley scores you will see Fury X scored 50% higher for 50% more total system power draw from wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also have look at the 2nd image in heading *Power consumption and efficiency*, in ExtremeTech RX 480 review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, I reckon on Fiji AMD went as high as they could for stock clock, taking into account production variables.
> 
> @ht_addict
> 
> No idea if mod ROM will help you attain a better OC. Only thing I can say it will most definitely do for you is:-
> 
> i) set OC clocks/PL in ROM, so you don't require MSI AB, etc.
> ii) when we use MSI AB, etc to add an offset to GPU voltage all GPU states are increased by that offset, with bios mod you can target only the highest state which you are OC'ing.


So your saying all I need to change is DPM 7 to 1150 with the corresponding voltage?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Stick to ur stock Bios guys, it's about 15-20 % more efficient, put 1300v on DPM7 if you have to, which would only be 1.25 anyway but works better than DPM7 as 1250v. I tested everything thoroughly, I even found my new stock 1050 core perfect voltage for DPM7, and that was a DPM of 1136v, on this my max temps at 1050 is 38c 30% fan, now with edited Bios. And DPM 7-3. I don't like AMD broad brush of voltage for the worst fo cards while mine is above the average bin.

I made DPM4 be 1030v and clock to be what it was on this level, and that is 984 i think, what this gives me, thx to LLC, is average voltage of 1.000v at 984 MHz and mem is at 545. This is 8 % less performance than AMds stock clock and automatic voltages, and 150-165 watt on average based on Hwinfo64 sensors, and my guess on Aux and back ports i/o. Boyz that's about 130-150 watt drop.

I'm going to Crossfire, with new card coming in and that's why I'm downclocking and doesn't hurt that I only lose 8 % performance and gain 150-watt breathing room.

Also with a DPM of 1136v for 1050, every software works better, actually they scale now unlike with modded Bioses. at 1300/--->12500v stage 7 I can get 1180/545 clocks ! rock stable with nothing else added and much much less heat than if I were using mod Bioses. I'm not sure why i just know what works. If you guys remember few pages ago or so, I had come across some great stuff for Mod bios use! and I still back that if you choosing that route, and maybe it works better for u. For me, though, even after those fine tunes, stock bios won and is supreme after more days of testing.

Be careful editing DPMs, I suggest not going to 3 and below, and make use of that bios switch, I had to use it numerous times because I don't leave any stones unturned sort of speak. For increased efficiency for same clocks and less voltage, even less than my previous mod bios tips, try stock bios with increased powers and fine tuned DMP stages. And yeah, on 984, which you don't have to down the clock so low like me at all!, but on these low voltages, I found Fiji to be one of the most power efficient GPUs out there. They love low temps









Oh and remember, (Saphire Trix) actually scales when you have the correct DPM voltages for your personal FIJI card, I get 1200mhz core with 180v added through Trix ontop of my 1136v DPM7, I know that 180 looks like a big number but it isnt, its really 1.26-8v and My temps are much lower than 12-13hex through modded Bioses and power is down from 380 watt on HWinfo to 350, which means less heat









And to make use of low voltage DPM, you don't under volt through software. Instead, you just put in the clock of the DPM stage you want using Crimson or Trix, and the voltage will become that of the DPM in bios associated with that clock, so messing with voltage outside that for underclock will cause green screen and crashes! don't
EDIT( UPDATE)

The modded bioses provided here will work perfectly fine, and why weren't they? considering its all same pcb reference FuryX's right? I think it had to do with where they originally came from and what ASIC that card had and what it's DPM stages were, I've found Gups Bioses on here, where ever he got em from, cause artifact and bad scaling of software voltage and bad power efficiency. CUlprit must be what I said, it has to be due to the OEM power stages it's originally from since that differs from every card.
SOLUTION to modded Bioses, in a way that it scales and is efficient like your stock OEM is, fine tune DPM 7 - 4 at the very least, get an idea of what they're around on cards and have every DPM corresponding voltage to multipliers of 6 <

Key point, if not there will be instability and higher LLC overshoot along with bigger Vdroops from my hypothesis.







and remember, for some reason althouh 1300 doesn't actually get any voltage remotely stable over 1.25... it still tricks the card to think it can or something... and works best for max. But, I've found that, fine-tuned DPM 7 below 12500 corresponding to the perfect clock is best, this way you can easily add voltage through Saphire trix, and it doesnt flactuate nearly as much as something crazy high in DPM7.

Remember DPMs need to be madde to fit ur card, for best results and specially if the Offset Bioses here are from a card that has a completely different DPM use than your own.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers @error311

For some reason when I'm attaching new zips these past few days an error occurs on download, may that be on forum (in this thread or others) or PM there is an error when trying to download plus files members are sending me, so I have added google drive links to the Nitro ROM packs in OP (they are not the updated ROMs linked below).

@veky

Sorry for delay







.

Here is Sapphire Fury Nitro OC EP ROM Pack (on my GD)







.

SHA-1 checksum for Zip: 1BC7906B000BB2CFBE300B57E882170935FA6661

Bios version: 015.049.000.016.000000
Compile date: 20/07/16

As per ROMs in OP all is stock other than HBM voltage offset added and TMOD. Offset location AD30 is data value for GPU VDDC offset and AD34 is data value for HBM MVDD offset.

When viewing the stock voltageobjectinfo table in these updated Fury Nitro OC ROMs was surprised to see the stock GPU voltage offset is now 06h = 37.5mV, compared with the older Nitro ROMs which had 03h = 18.75mV, quite an increase







.


----------



## edwinnroth

Hi gupsterg. I tried your BIOS, and my pc booted up fine, and there was no noticable artifacts. I've tried some other with the TMOD added (Ne01's) but those had a lot of artifatcts when scrolling and displaying other animations in Windows.

But when i started to test out the bios in games (Rocket League, DOOM) my gfx driver kept crashing. Why is that? Is my card not able to run properly with those voltage values? I noticed the the memory voltage was 1.275 instead of 1.30, could it be my memory is not stable enough to run at those voltages?

Sorry for the noobish questions, I'm new to all of this (my first AMD card aswell)


----------



## bluezone

Try installing your drivers your drivers and use DDU after then reinstall the drivers. I might solve your problem. Setting sometimes get stuck.


----------



## gupsterg

@edwinnroth

Yes some cards will not like 1.275V on HBM when games are loaded, even when HBM is at stock clock. In the section you gained the ROM in OP, is some info on how to modify HBM voltage within those ROMs, if you are stuck please state which ROM your using and I will tell you the offset location for the data value for HBM voltage offset







.


----------



## edwinnroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @edwinnroth
> 
> Yes some cards will not like 1.275V on HBM when games are loaded, even when HBM is at stock clock. In the section you gained the ROM in OP, is some info on how to modify HBM voltage within those ROMs, if you are stuck please state which ROM your using and I will tell you the offset location for the data value for HBM voltage offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright, thanks for the quick reply.
So I'm trying to figure out the stuff you have edited in the bios. I think(?) the DPM's are 'states' for the graphic card, specifying the voltage and mhz for that DPM. Am i right about this?

My current bios is actually not my stock one. I found it in here some time ago. I used GPU-z to create a backup of my high tdp bios, only to find out GPU-z doesn't save the Fury bios properly.
So I went in here and found a stock bios uploaded for both positions.

furybios.zip 212k .zip file


I've uploaded them both. I noticed some people talking about stock being optimized for your card. Is this true? I still have my stock bios for the 260w bios. So if you want I guess i can upload that too?
Also what does the TMOD exactly do? Is it optimized / overclocked HBM timings?


----------



## gupsterg

In the ROM packs in OP, nothing has been done to DPM states, voltages or clocks in PowerPlay of ROM, they are as factory ROMs would be







.

The voltage increase you will experience is due to the addition of GPU core voltage offset, through programming voltage control chip via ROM. This can be zero'd if you like.

This offset is only present in Fury Nitro ROMs from factory but not the other Fiji cards. This offset is global in the way it adds voltage to all DPM states ("auto calculate" aka EVV = stock factory ROM *or* manually set VID aka you modding ROM). The GPU core voltage offset allows for more than 1.3V VID which we can't gain via manual modification of VID for a DPM, as driver will BSOD with >1300mV for DPM.

When I add the voltage offset registers and data values the structure of the ROM needs to be updated to reflect the additional hex values. Structural changes in the case of adding voltage offsets and data values are:-

i) the addition of voltage offset registers and data values to VoltageObjectInfo table mean I need to update the length of the table and pointer to beginning of i2c programming within table for voltage control chip.

ii) due to VoltageObjectInfo increasing in size, the data/command tables in the ROM will shift position for offset location where they start. So then a section in the bios header which is the directory of data/command tables is updated. This directory is F0h in length, editing manually would take a hour+







, but due to Lard creating a batch file when we did Hawaii bios mod it takes seconds







(it is in OP).

iii) due to the increased size of VoltageObjectInfo table in Legacy section of ROM the UEFI module location will shift within the ROM. There is an empty section between Legacy/UEFI section which can be shorten or enlarged to compensate for Legacy section size to keep UEFI section at the place the ROM expects it to be at, so this mod is also done.

There is a "Digital Signature" in Legacy ROM which is referenced by the UEFI module when motherboard is set to boot in "pure UEFI" mode (aka CSM=Off). As this "Digital Signature" currently can't be updated by us to reflect changes in Legacy section the UEFI module will then detect Legacy section modification and card will not boot. Leading to members thinking ROM is "bad", so it was easier to disable UEFI module within ROMs and tell members to roll with CSM=On (aka Legacy).

Later Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID forum modified the UEFI/GOP module to not ref the "Digital Signature" in Legacy section, which allows us to have modified ROM with UEFI







. The GOPupd tool in OP will update any factory ROM or modded ROM to have this UEFI/GOP module. The UEFI/GOP module is universal (stock or lordkags's) it can be used with many AMD cards. Only restriction is we can't have secure boot enabled in motherboard bios as the "Digital Signature" within UEFI/GOP module is "kaput".

Old versions of GPU-Z didn't save Fiji ROMs correctly, this was months ago (maybe a year ago). I can not see the files you attached as there is currently an issue with forum, provide external link. In the ROM packs of OP in stock folder are unmodified ROMs.

A factory ROM is "optimised" in the way for your PCB VRM components/connectors/cooling solution, otherwise there is no difference between other data/command tables between Fiji ROMs. Usually there tends to be also very little changes between versions of ROMs for the same card from what I've seen. Each factory ROM will "auto calculate" VID per DPM for GPU properties on PCB, so the manufacturer is not tailoring each ROM for each GPU's properties on PCB. In OP heading AtomBios are 2 links those pages have some information on the subject of ROM.

TMOD is nothing special, all I do is take the factory 400MHz strap timings and place them 500MHz & 600MHz strap. As the lower clock strap will have lower latency timings it will improve performance, in the case of HBM very little gain







. I do not have the knowledge to create my own HBM timings or decipher them







.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers @error311
> 
> For some reason when I'm attaching new zips these past few days an error occurs on download, may that be on forum (in this thread or others) or PM there is an error when trying to download plus files members are sending me, so I have added google drive links to the Nitro ROM packs in OP (they are not the updated ROMs linked below).
> 
> @veky
> 
> Sorry for delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here is Sapphire Fury Nitro OC EP ROM Pack (on my GD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SHA-1 checksum for Zip: 1BC7906B000BB2CFBE300B57E882170935FA6661
> 
> Bios version: 015.049.000.016.000000
> Compile date: 20/07/16
> 
> As per ROMs in OP all is stock other than HBM voltage offset added and TMOD. Offset location AD30 is data value for GPU VDDC offset and AD34 is data value for HBM MVDD offset.
> 
> When viewing the stock voltageobjectinfo table in these updated Fury Nitro OC ROMs was surprised to see the stock GPU voltage offset is now 06h = 37.5mV, compared with the older Nitro ROMs which had 03h = 18.75mV, quite an increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you very much









I tried TMOD bios and set offsets to 0 but the gain in performance is very small and i cant overclock memory even at 545MHz,3DMark wont even start test.
I switched back to my modified Bios and i can overclock memory at stable 545MHz and i get better score in GPGGPU than with TMOD @500MHz.
At 600MHz i have crash in BF4 so i will try bios with offsets and 1.35V for memory and see if that can help for 600MHz.

Default 500MHz
https://postimg.org/image/wvn0z5vop/

TMOD 500MHz
https://postimg.org/image/j38m3j4x5/

545Mhz
https://postimg.org/image/hx4m4qgmh/

600MHz
https://postimg.org/image/6ytcmjs15/


----------



## edwinnroth

@gupsterg

Thanks for the detailed response. The bios I got was from the reply you had to Veky. Is that also stock? You said the voltages were untouched, but my memory voltage is lower than normal, from 1.30 to 1.275. Is this bios different to the ones in the OP?

I guess this isn't due to the added GPU core offset you mentioned, because that's on the VDDC, not MVDDC. Correct?

So was my crashes caused by the lower memory voltage? Because if that's the case I think I'm going to try and up the voltage to the default 1.3 on the bios you originally modified. Unless I'm completely off and this was something entirely different. I know it can be hard to determine what causes system instability with these things


----------



## gupsterg

@veky

Yeah some HBM will not like TMOD, those HBM that do like it's still not huge performance gain. Even OC'ing HBM isn't a huge gain in gaming performance. Basically HBM needs very large clock increases to give something decent, which still is poor scaling if we compare clock +% to performance gain +%.

I'd mod either the stock ROM or the modded ROM without TMOD, the modded ROM just allows you to set HBM voltage offset if required.


----------



## gupsterg

@edwinnroth

The folder names state which ROMs are contained within, then you have stock/increased PowerLimit within them as Sapphire set them, not me







.

The ROMs in OP are stock for all data values in all folders







, except I have added editable GPU/HBM voltage offset via voltage control chip







, it was explained in depth in previous post







. Then you have the ones with TMOD. *This is explained in OP in that section*







.

The editable voltage offsets I could not leave with zero'd offset voltage (data value) as it may have caused confusion







, as to which data value (hexadecimal) to edit, so I gave them a voltage offset (data value). In OP where the ROMs are it is explained what values the offsets are







.

In the case of Veky's Fury Nitro ROMs (newer ROMs) the factory ROMs had a GPU core voltage offset of +37.5mV and I added a HBM voltage offset as -25mV.

If you do not want the voltage offset or it causes issue on your card for GPU/HBM, zero it or make it whatever you want







.

The purpose of the modded ROMs in OP was to only give members ROMs with editable voltage offsets. As stated there, only Nitro ROM had GPU core voltage offset from factory. *There is no stock/factory ROM with editable HBM voltage offset*, so this was another gain for members that they could manipulate HBM voltage without soldering electronics to PCB. TMOD ROMs were then added later as some members wanted those and were not capable of manually modding ROM.

I have gone through OP first 9 headings and redrafted them if required. Please do view the updated heading *How to edit GPU Core voltage*.

I will also be taking time the next few days to write up more in OP "things" and archiving the manual mods info as it seems to be not helping anyone.


----------



## bluezone

Thank you as always Gupsteg, for keeping on top of things. Your devotion to this thread is greatly appreciated.









REP +1


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @veky
> 
> Yeah some HBM will not like TMOD, those HBM that do like it's still not huge performance gain. Even OC'ing HBM isn't a huge gain in gaming performance. Basically HBM needs very large clock increases to give something decent, which still is poor scaling if we compare clock +% to performance gain +%.
> 
> I'd mod either the stock ROM or the modded ROM without TMOD, *the modded ROM just allows you to set HBM voltage offset if required*.


Yes,i know








Thanks to your modded ROM with offset i managed to get my memory stable at [email protected]








But as you say scaling is poor...
I OC-ed memory by 20% and get about 3% in Tomb Raider benchmark,75.25 FPS vs. 77.40 FPS, miserable 95 points in 3Dmark and some points in "memory copy" in GPGGPU.

But i am glad because i learned something,i think i will now try how much i can undervolt memory at 500MHz









GPU is already undervolted by -125mV , "Target temp" in Bios Editor is set to 55C and fans do not exceed 2000rpm,usually they are at about 1700-1800rpm,if i overclock GPU to 1100MHZ i need little extra voltage respectively -87mV and for some weird reason fans then spins at 2600-2700rpm for that little extra voltage and +50MHz so i decided to stay at 1050MHz.
I even set the freq and voltage for 1100MHz in ROM to be sure that fan speeds are not related to software overclocking but it was the same.


----------



## eraserzhizhi

hi there, as I can't download this fiji bios editor.zip, so can you please upload another file or somewhere, thks very much


----------



## gupsterg

@bluezone

Thanks for the rep







. Hopefully in the coming days I will tackle the other headings, once done will add some content which is not there but in thread







.

@veky

WOW nice HBM clock







. All the 7 Fiji cards I had none reached 600MHz stable







, some cards just for testing I went even 1.4V







. I'd reckon you may well get a decent undervolt of HBM at 500MHz, please do share your results for us to ref







.

Regarding your fan spinning up more when you set OC at 1100MHz I'd be tempted to test lowering "Granularity of fan speed adjustment", usually it will need large increase or decrease in value to have an effect. For example I double the stock value to get my Fury X stock AIO fan to spin up more.

@eraserzhizhi

I have added mirror link in OP heading Fiji Bios Editor







. If there are any other zips that don't download for you please post and I will try to add mirror link ASAP. Currently the forum is having an issue with attachments, hopefully will be fixed soon







.


----------



## eraserzhizhi

~thks~~~~~~~~~~~for your help


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, you're welcome







.


----------



## yuri ADc

gupsterg you said you had 7 fiji gpus but did you notice any difference in overclock and power comsuption based on the asic quality of your gpus?
I have a fury X Asic quality of 71.7 and the Vddc in dpm 7 is 1.168 the lowest i have ever seen for a fiji but at stock volts it only does 1075 mhz and +96mv it does 1160 or 1170


----------



## gupsterg

Several of the Fiji cards I could not get ASIC quality rating at the time as GPU-Z did not support it.

My very first card was a Sapphire Fury Tri-X (STD edition 1000MHz), it had stock DPM 7 VID as 1.243V. My second card was Sapphire Fury X, this was 1050MHz DPM 7 1.250V. Now from information within the PowerPlay (CAC records) 1.250V is low leakage ASIC (ie lower ASIC quality). Tri-X unlocked to 3840SP reached 1090MHz with default VID, adding upto +50mV I got no gain in OC. Fury X reached 1100MHz default VID, adding upto +50mV I got no OC gain. Power usage for a 3DM FS run was similar between the 2 in HWiNFO (I do not have test equipment).

My 3rd card was Sapphire Fury X (I still have that one), it had 1000MHz DPM 7 1.212V, this has reached 1145MHz DPM7 1.268V (+56mV). Power consumption seems higher than 2 cards prior to it but OC is higher, I will test it at 1090MHz when have time. It's ASIC quality and other info is in this post. Do read the further posts in that thread, there is a compare between 2 cards I posted plus other info I posted.

The MSI Fury X I had was the lowest VID DPM 7 card I had out of all 7, 1.187V. It first seemed to show good potential, but then stopped holding the OC I had gained (~1130MHz IIRC). That IIRC had higher power usage than my 3rd card, the MSI Fury was returned for refund within 14 days.

That is a nice OC'able card you have







, thank you for the share of your OC result







.


----------



## yuri ADc

I had the same problem in my 290x it did 1090 MHz and after some time it started doing less in the end it was doing 1070 but i think that my psu might be the problem since its 6 years old it might be sending more riplle and bad voltages. Think ill buy a seasonic prime or evga p2 and see if i can get better result. My fury x its Msi


----------



## gupsterg

All Fury X regardless of brand are same PCB, etc.

IIRC a OEM make for AMD then AIB sell with their stickers on, etc.

You probably know that as a past AMD card owner







.


----------



## yuri ADc

Yes i do. It was just to the fact that your msi had the lowest VID too. Have anyone here tried the same overclock settings on different Psus?


----------



## gupsterg

I have.

To speed up process of setting up/stability testing OC on each card I was using both rigs, Q6600+V650 and i5 4690K+V850. What a card achieved on Q6600+V650 as it's stable OC, when plugged into i5 4690K+V850 it gained no more.


----------



## jdorje

Crap. So I just opened up atiflash dos version on my bootable thumb drive and it won't work with these bios's. So my normal method of booting into dos with my igpu to flash/unbrick the card won't work.

Do all fury x's have dual bios? There's a small switch-like thing on top but it's not very clearly labeled and I can't find any documentation. How do I even tell which bios is active; is it possible in software? (FWIW I have the xfx aka 4qfa).


----------



## jearly410

@jdorje All Fury X have dual BIOS. The switch is located above the red glowing "Radeon" logo. Both positions have exact same bios. The switches you found are for the "activity" led's. Swap the switches and it turns blue


----------



## Fguarezi

Hello, I am Brazil.

I'm sorry for my English.

My video card is a Sapphire Tri X OC.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I need help to unlock.

Did not understand how the procedure.

Can someone make the unlocked bios and send me or add here.

I have done the backup of the original bios.

Thank you.

unlockeasic.jpg 824k .jpg file


bios_backup.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## jdorje

God this dual-bios system is annoying.

So I downloaded from AMD an updated bios, replacing my xfx bios. Put it in slot L. Ran some benchmarks on it - it seems to both have lower performance at the same clock, and not quite get as high clock at the same voltage, as the xfx default bios. So then I did some basic mods (doesn't seem like anything that should actually affect performance?) and flashed - same thing. Then I applied those same mods to the xfx bios and flashed it, apparently bricking slot L. Rebooting with slot R is a mild pain in the ass, then i flip it back over, but still can't reflash slot L to unbrick it. Which is itself pretty disturbing.

So now I'm on slot R and can't flash anything more.

I have to say the dual-bios is way more work than using dos flash with igpu. I always thought my single-bios card was more work but it turns out it was way less than having to constantly use a tiny tool to flip the bios switch without (hopefully) cracking it off. Is there a dos flash utility that will work with these cards?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

never had those issues... I just booted on backup bios.... flipped the bios switch while in windows and flashed working bios on it... .then restart and voila it worked.


----------



## gupsterg

@jdorje

The dual dip switch is to change colour(red/blue)/enable & disable the "GPUTach" LEDs by PCI-E plugs.

The single switch is dual bios ROM switch, many Hawaii cards had same switch, not seen any reports of breaking but get what you mean as the panels around switch make it a bit more difficult to flip it. I just use a plastic rod from lego set to move it







.

I can only assume the issue with "bad flash" was just one of those things. I can't say I've had that on Hawaii/Fiji and done too many flashes myself, must be in the region of 100+.

Members have reported if monitoring software is running in background at the time of flashing they end up with "bad flash", I think this is stated in OP but will check and add if needed.

There is no "pure DOS" version of AtiFlash which supports Fiji onwards, the latest version I have is v4.18 and does upto Tonga. I have pestered various AIBs tech support by using P/N and serials of cards on the web to create a support ticket and none provide it. I even asked Robert Hallock on AMD Community site and no response on the matter.

You maybe able to recover the "bad flashed" ROM position using windows CLI atiflash.exe, you'll find it in the AtiWinFlash zip, I would use the force flash command switch as in OP.


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> God this dual-bios system is annoying.
> 
> So I downloaded from AMD an updated bios, replacing my xfx bios. Put it in slot L. Ran some benchmarks on it - it seems to both have lower performance at the same clock, and not quite get as high clock at the same voltage, as the xfx default bios. So then I did some basic mods (doesn't seem like anything that should actually affect performance?) and flashed - same thing. Then I applied those same mods to the xfx bios and flashed it, apparently bricking slot L. Rebooting with slot R is a mild pain in the ass, then i flip it back over, but still can't reflash slot L to unbrick it. Which is itself pretty disturbing.
> 
> So now I'm on slot R and can't flash anything more.
> 
> I have to say the dual-bios is way more work than using dos flash with igpu. I always thought my single-bios card was more work but it turns out it was way less than having to constantly use a tiny tool to flip the bios switch without (hopefully) cracking it off. Is there a dos flash utility that will work with these cards?


Do you have MSI AB or Trixx installed? If so, uninstall and remove all profiles and reset AMD overdrive as well. Shut down PC and flip your PSU off. While off, hold power button for 10 seconds to ensure all power is gone from GPU. Flip on PSU, start up computer, and see if you can now flash









I had the same problem as you and that is what I did to restore order. From what I have read in this thread, GPU clock and power profiles are "saved" into the registry by programs such as AB and Trixx. Resetting the program won't remove the registry changes, unless you uninstall the programs and all associated profiles. I could be wrong, hopefully someone else can chime in


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> Do you have MSI AB or Trixx installed? If so, uninstall and remove all profiles and reset AMD overdrive as well. Shut down PC and flip your PSU off. While off, hold power button for 10 seconds to ensure all power is gone from GPU. Flip on PSU, start up computer, and see if you can now flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem as you and that is what I did to restore order. From what I have read in this thread, GPU clock and power profiles are "saved" into the registry by programs such as AB and Trixx. Resetting the program won't remove the registry changes, unless you uninstall the programs and all associated profiles. I could be wrong, hopefully someone else can chime in


You have pretty much got it.







But I did not know you could get away with a complete power down. I've been completely removing my card. It's is good to know that I do not have to do that.









REP: =1


----------



## gupsterg

I've never really used TriXX, originally it never had the monitoring like MSI AB did. Then the interface wasn't to my liking plus MSI AB had handy command line features, so MSI AB won out for me.

Yep the "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" copies the PowerPlay of current ROM to registry, this takes precedent over ROM PowerPlay.



Spoiler: My MSI AB settings page is like this







I never used "EOOL" feature on Hawaii and on Fiji (both single card setup), it is only needed if you wish to be able to OC HBM on Fiji. As I modded my ROM to have higher RAM MHz for OverDrive than what is set in PowerPlay RAM MHz I don't need that feature, both OverDrive in Crimson and MSI AB will allow HBM clock change with that ROM mod.

I have never uninstalled MSI AB between flashes, prior to flash I delete file beginning with VEN in install dir /profiles , then on next relaunch it will create new VEN file based on defaults in ROM.

I have never reinstalled driver so ROM changes are reflected in OS (even when I did SP unlock on Fury). I tend to only reset driver to factory defaults on first boot on new ROM. I've then compared AIDA64 registers dumps prior and after a boot up on new flash to assess if the mod took. The only time I uninstalled driver and reinstalled was when testing stuff for negative performance scaling, just so I left nothing out.

I will power down PC after flash and power up but never unplugged power and held down power button. Never removed card either after flash and prior to boot up on new flash.

Very early on with Hawaii bios mod I created 2 or 3 borked / malformed ROMs, they flashed = card bricked. I used the 2nd bios to boot and then recovered 1st. I have literally lost count how many flashes I've done, I'm amazed a bios chip has not gone down due to the amount of flashing I have done.

Hawaii was always bootable DOS USB flash and Fiji AtiWinFlash in Win 7, I have Win 10 but never flashed in that yet. I never set my CPU OC to stock either prior to flash, but I have done quite a lot of stability testing on that front. Due to now doing windows flash only I wouldn't consider flashing if OS has been showing signs of being unstable (which it has not for me). I never have any monitoring apps loaded whilst flashing, my OS has no tweaks as it's for daily use for all purposes.

Personally a dual bios card is a must for playing with bios mod, so would not buy a single bios card TBH.

This post is not to contest anyone's methods or share of experience but just to share what I do







.


----------



## jdorje

Fixed my bios-flashing issue. Apparently the rom I ripped (original on my card) cannot be flashed back. So now slot L has the AMD original bios (or some modification thereof). But it's worse stability at the same VID and less performance at the same clock than my original bios. So, now I'm back running off of slot R with an un-modded bios.


----------



## gupsterg

Again not had an issue with flashing a stock dumped ROM. If you used GPU-Z to dump ROM and you are using a version from about a year back then there was an issue with it not dumping ROM correctly.

All the 6 Fury X I had (Sapphire/MSI) all came with same ROM from factory, I can provide those older non UEFI ROMs if you like?


----------



## jdorje

I dumped it with the newest gpu-z, from slot L. Now I dumped the R slot with winatiflash and that gave a different file, which I successfully dumped to slot L again. I don't think I made an error on that but it probably was dumped with hwinfo and trixxx running, if that matters.

Anyway problem seems fixed. Tomorrow I'll see if any mods to this bios can give better results, and try out...one or more of your bios's from the original post. Which is the best? Your sapphire rom could be used on my xfx, right?


----------



## gupsterg

Good to read your sorted







.

I would think GPU-Z stops monitoring cards sensors when dumping ROM but it would not be able to halt HWiNFO, MSI AB, TriXX, so if they were running in the background I reckon they will cause issue when dumping ROM just like when flashing ROM.

All Fury Xs use same reference PCB, so all Fury X ROMs regardless of brand will work on each. Some manufacturers set Subsystem ID relevant to themselves, so you may need to force flash ROM (OP has info in ATiFlash section). On my Sapphire Fury X I use the AMD Community updated ROM, the ROM pack for Fury X in OP is based on that. The ROM packs in OP have no "optimisations" differing from a stock ROM other than what is stated there. My purpose was only to give the editable voltage offsets for GPU/HBM and the TMod when members requested it.


----------



## gupsterg

In above screenie there is GPU core current max amps as 274A and average amps as 181A, screenie taken with stock OCP @ 40A x 6 phases on Fury X = 240A, which has no issues.

I set up 3 ROMs yesterday all had same clocks/VID/PL, etc only thing I was changing was OCP limit.

32A x 6 = 192A, this black screened straight away prior to 3DM FSE loading on screen.

34A x 6 = 204A, this black screened straight away prior to 3DM FSE loading on screen.

36A x 6 = 216A, Passed 3DM FSE / Heaven & Valley (1440P Extreme 8x AA) each tested ~1hr.

So somewhere between 204A & 216A is what my Fury X uses for 1145MHz @ 1.268V in ROM.


----------



## mynm

Hi, I have one question about EVV and SVI2 voltages.

You can see at the pg 18 of the IR3565B datasheet the codes for the SVI2 voltages, but they are two hexdecimal numbers, for example 1.15625V VID is a Hex value of 3F. (*Edited* I have a mistake with the code before, sorry)

But acording to your guide, EVV VIDs per DPM ar from FF 01 to FF 08, and you say that you have to change that value to the SVI2 voltage in Hex, for example 1.15625-->1156 (editor)--> 484--> 84 04(bios).

But do you think that instead of that, maybe we will have to change the FF, that is off VID acording to the datasheet, to 3F for 1.15625V. So the code could be 3F 08--->08 3F(bios) or 16136(editor)

Maybe is a nonesense thing







, and I don't want to test a 28.936V







before asking this.

Edited:I have tested changing only DPM 7 and it is not working







.


----------



## gupsterg

This is what I understand/picked up.

The PowerPlay is programming to make GPU request VID of x from IR3567B. When we enter manually VID it has to be SVI2 compliant as that is the standard the ROM/Voltage control chip works to. This manual entry in PowerPlay is not the registers data value you see in the datasheets.

The datasheets data value would be programmed by using the relevant register via VoltageObjectInfo AFAIK.


----------



## jdorje

What happens if you enter a non svid voltage though? Does it round off? Ignore it and brick? Use some other voltage instead?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is what I understand/picked up.
> 
> The PowerPlay is programming to make GPU request VID of x from IR3567B. When we enter manually VID it has to be SVI2 compliant as that is the standard the ROM/Voltage control chip works to. This manual entry in PowerPlay is not the registers data value you see in the datasheets.
> 
> The datasheets data value would be programmed by using the relevant register via VoltageObjectInfo AFAIK.


Ok thank







. Do you think that maybe we could use the IR3567B datasheet VIDs into the VOI at usLoadLine_PSI to set a max VID?.

*Edited:* I have tested to add a VID to usLoadLine_PSI, but I don't see any difference. I have tested to add 1.24375V VID =31=00110001. So hay have changed it to 0001 1000 1000 1110 --> 18 8E--> 8E 18

The bites are // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // 4:2 load line slope trim, // 1:0 offset trim

Do you think that maybe I have to set bite 6 PSI0_EN (maybe it is enable PSI0) to 1 and bite 5 PSI1 to 1 ?. I don't know.
*
Edited:* Tested 1.2375V = 32 = 00110010 and PSI0_EN or + PSI1

0001 1001 0100 1110 --> 19 4E-> 4E 19

0001 1001 0110 1110 --> 19 6E-> 6E 19

[BEdited:[/B] Tested to set it only on vddgfx table and I get black screen in load.
And tested to set it only on vddc table and I don't get black screen but I don't see any change, maybe vddc table is irrelevant. I can't test more things, so I don't know what it is doing.

And I get black screen and fans to 100% in load. I have changed it in vddc and vddgfx tables.I have maybe to change it only in vddc table or vddgfx table?.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What happens if you enter a non svid voltage though? Does it round off? Ignore it and brick? Use some other voltage instead?


I get a black screen before windows logon, maybe if it is a wrong code it is not working, I don't know.


----------



## kubac4

Delete


----------



## MickyPearce

R9 Nano 1v Testing (Valley 0xAA) - measurements taken after 10 minutes or so

700mhz - average 104 watts - highs of 60 degrees core and 55 degrees VRM

750mhz - average 111 watts - highs of 61 degrees core and 58 degrees VRM

800mhz - average 116 watts - highs of 63 degrees core and 60 degrees VRM

850mhz - average 126 watts - highs of 65 degrees core and 63 degrees VRM

875mhz - crash

850mhz at 1v appears stable enough in Valley
- With a power usage of around 126 watts and 127 amps with temperature highs of 65 on the core and 63 on the VRMs, this 850mhz power level is suitable for situations for the most demanding of workloads where throttling is not acceptable - nothing will ever drive it hard enough or pull enough power at these settings to cause temps to hit 99 degrees and crash or throttle.

R9 Nano 1.05v (1.038 load) Testing as above

900mhz - average 147 watts and 141 amps - highs of 69 degrees core and 69 degrees VRM -> Note this is the first time VRM temp has matched the core temp. It would appear that this is the equilibrium for the Nano's cooling capabilities. This is the first time power draw => than power current - at all previous testing levels the amperage was slightly higher than the wattage.

I have noticed that its the VRM's that cause the throttling and the inevitable instant power offs when things get too hot - the VRM temp is a good 20 degrees hotter than the core temp when running at 1000mhz or even 950mhz with Fallout 4 4K Ultra - I believe this means is the limited phases on the nano are simply not capable of handling the power draw and they get hotter and hotter until the system throttles or shuts down.

925mhz - average 161 watts and 148 amps - highs of 76 degree core and 80 degree VRM

vs. 800mhz at 1v

- 15.6% higher clockspeed
- 14% more performance overall - 17.7% higher minimums, 15.1% higher maximums, 13.9% higher average
- 38.7% more power usage
- 20% hotter core temp
- 33% hotter VRM temp

950 @ 1.087v effective just not enough

950 @ 1.094-1.1v effective appears to be enough to prevent Valley artifacting after 30 minutes - average of 178 watts and 161 amps - highs of 78 degrees on the core and 83 degrees on the VRM

vs. 800mhz at 1v

- 18.75% higher clockspeed
- 17% more performance overall - 18.1% higher minimums, 17.9% higher maximums, 16.9% higher average
- 53.4% higher power usage
- 24% hotter core temp
- 38.3% hotter VRM temp

So - The full Fiji GPU on the Nano at least uses over 50% more power running at 950mhz vs 800mhz - the VRM's get over 38% hotter and the core runs 24% warmer as well. The 18.5% increase in clockspeed yields between 16.9% and 18.1% higher performance (right about where it should be). My testing shows once again that the Fiji GPU from AMD probably was never meant to run at 1000/1050mhz - its performance per watt at 850mhz and 1v exceeds its sucessor Polaris 11 (RX 480) by quite a large ammount.

The Nano's TDP of 175w seems spot on - the cooler is JUST capable of handling 175w but as every little bit over that puts more and more stress on the VRMs and once you crack 200w you can expect 99 degree VRM throttling.

So, a loose guideline for the R9 Nano (stable voltages will vary)

For utmost efficiency whilst still remaining capable - 800mhz at 1v

For highest performance without throttling - 950mhz at 1.1125v


----------



## bluezone

HI MickyPearce. I cannot remember if you have changed the thermal paste yet. The temps look a little high. Have you added a fan to blow directly on the back of the Nano. Over the GPU and toward the VRMS. Above roughly 50C the leakage of the GPU ramps up dramatically (20%). This puts a heaver load on the VRMs.


----------



## MickyPearce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> HI MickyPearce. I cannot remember if you have changed the thermal paste yet. The temps look a little high. Have you added a fan to blow directly on the back of the Nano. Over the GPU and toward the VRMS. Above roughly 50C the leakage of the GPU ramps up dramatically (20%). This puts a heaver load on the VRMs.


Oh yes I pulled it apart entirely a month ago - boy they really caked it in thermal compound at the factory - bloody poor job. Yep it's in a fully kitted out Enthoo Luxe case with 3000rpm intakes and exhausts - 5 of them all up.

The temperature and power usage scales with the resolution that games and Valley etc are rendered at. At 1080p and 1440p the temps are far lower than rendering at 4K. I can only assume its because the GPU is pushing out more data.


----------



## Alastair

Guys are you aware of Extreme addicts Strixx extreme overclock. As always I am trying to wrap my brain around the negative scaling at higher voltage levels. Now just from initial impressions he managed to beat it the negative scaling all the way up to 1450/1000. Is that just because of his negative temps he was able to beat negative scaling?


----------



## gupsterg

XA ROMs / thread has been linked in OP since day 1 of this thread being posted. XA's ROMs knocked out monitoring, so I would assume then driver is not aware of what is going on. I implemented this mod by looking at XA's ROMs, when I had that long session of trying to solve negative scaling and ear bashed The Stilt via PM. I was able to achieve partial monitoring data blocking, did not solve negative scaling. I sent you a ROM via PM to test as your cards are under water, perhaps you forgot to test?

It was also mentioned to me that XA used physical volt mods, so the software does not detect these. I explained Bulidzoid did volt mods and was getting negative scaling (see this thread on HWBot). Then we reached a dead end, perhaps he had a modded driver.

I did then pester a few other people I thought would have an answer, but it was just dead ends







. I got tired of wasting time and effort so moved on from it







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> XA ROMs / thread has been linked in OP since day 1 of this thread being posted. XA's ROMs knocked out monitoring, so I would assume then driver is not aware of what is going on. I implemented this mod by looking at XA's ROMs, when I had that long session of trying to solve negative scaling and ear bashed The Stilt via PM. I was able to achieve partial monitoring data blocking, did not solve negative scaling. I sent you a ROM via PM to test as your cards are under water, perhaps you forgot to test?
> 
> It was also mentioned to me that XA used physical volt mods, so the software does not detect these. I explained Bulidzoid did volt mods and was getting negative scaling (see this thread on HWBot). Then we reached a dead end, perhaps he had a modded driver.
> 
> I did then pester a few other people I thought would have an answer, but it was just dead ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got tired of wasting time and effort so moved on from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


IS THAT THE ROM you posted me? I had forgotten to test because of various reasons. But as soon as I get the chance I will test straight away. Just waiting on new rads.


----------



## gupsterg

When you're ready to test, post for ROMs







. One will be Tri-X ROM with mods as XA LN2 Strix, this will also have the Asus section in ROM, as you stated in another thread it maybe something you wish to use (any ROMs I have posted or PM'd did not have this). The other will be XA LN2 Strix ROM but with VoltageObjectInfo as Tri-X, this way anything relating to VRM will be sorted.

The XA LN2 ROMs have lowered VRM temp limits in PowerPlay, 67C GPU 60C HBM, would these be OK?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you're ready to test, post for ROMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One will be Tri-X ROM with mods as XA LN2 Strix, this will also have the Asus section in ROM, as you stated in another thread it maybe something you wish to use (any ROMs I have posted or PM'd did not have this). The other will be XA LN2 Strix ROM but with VoltageObjectInfo as Tri-X, this way anything relating to VRM will be sorted.
> 
> The XA LN2 ROMs have lowered VRM temp limits in PowerPlay, 67C GPU 60C HBM, would these be OK?


You are the wizzard. I just wanna beat negative scaling. I will give them a shot, hopefully my new rads arrive within the next week or so.


----------



## Performer81

I compared my stock XFX Bios to the sapphire TRI-X OC Bios I flashed because higher clocks and Bios Version and i found this:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=furybiosucurl.jpg

Bios runs fine but should i be worried about the 300W max. Power? My stock has only 210?!


----------



## gupsterg

Not an issue IMO







.


----------



## Nicodonald

Hello,
I'd like to lower the minimum fan speed on my Sapphire Fury X because of the noise.
When I edit the 0F value of ucMinimumPWMLimit to 05 with HxD (for 5% instead of 15%) I'm not able to flash the new bios with atiwinflash (vbios image not found message)
Any idea on what I'm doing wrong ?


----------



## gupsterg

Did you fix checksum? if not open the saved file from HxD in Fiji bios editor and just save without making any changes, the checksum will be fixed.


----------



## jdorje

Hm my fan won't go under 15% in either auto or custom curves either. I can use fixed rpm to set it to lower values but 15% is actually a bit noisy on the typhoon.

Maybe it's a trick as the fan noise is supposed to cover up the pump noise. But the fan doesn't have a very pleasing sound profile either. I have a stopgap measure currently where I keep the typhoon fixed at 5% and have my MP on the fan, controlled by my motherboard via speedfan, ramp up from temperature.

Is there any way to run the typhoon or any other fan based on the water temp? It seems to run based on core temp which isn't terrible but...not great either.

Also, I've locked my voltage and put my core+vram oc into the bios. This doesn't actually give any increase in performance though. Is there nothing to be done in the bios to raise performance?


----------



## Nicodonald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Did you fix checksum? if not open the saved file from HxD in Fiji bios editor and just save without making any changes, the checksum will be fixed.


Thanks I could flash this way, but I couldn't boot anymore... Switched to bios 2


----------



## Nicodonald

I found the problem, the bios extracted from gpu-z was not correct, with the one downloaded from gpu-z website, it worked, now the minimum fan speed is 5% !


----------



## gupsterg

@Nicodonald

You may have originally had a very old GPU-Z (~ over a year old), it was known issue that it did not dump ROM correctly. Glad you sorted it







.

@jdorje

You can lower fan PWM% if you mod ROM. I did on my Fury X for testing (post is in this thread). Once you mod the value in PowerPlay of ROM, OS will reflect the new value. IIRC you can't set it lower just by OS SW if value in ROM is not lowered.

AFAIK there is no way to make fan profile react to water temp instead of GPU, but I'll be honest not looked for this, but not seen anything in the linux driver which I've been using to translate ROM tables.

When you say:-
Quote:


> I've locked my voltage and put my core+vram oc into the bios. This doesn't actually give any increase in performance though.


Do you mean ROM OC is equal on performance with OC set in OS SW when on stock ROM? if so yes there is no performance gain.

ROM mod has just allowed me to have card as I want without OS SW setting it. I have done some tweaks which say OS SW wouldn't allow just to improve protection aspect.

i) OCP set at 36A a phase instead of stock 40A.
ii) VRM temp limit has been reduced from 105°C for GPU/HBM VRM to 90°C/60°C.
iii) Fan max RPM limit raised from 2200 to 3000RPM for FL mode.

So compared with stock ROM I have above plus :-

i) GPU: 1145 @ 1.268V HBM: 545 @ 1.325V .
ii) OverDrive limit for HBM set from 500MHz to 600MHz , thus OverDrive driver panel will support HBM OC'ing and MSI AB does not need "Extend Offical Overclocking Limits" enabled.
iii) Fan profile has been set to 50°C for Target GPU temp with +100% fan granularity.
iv) PowerLimit set to 350W/325A/350W.
v) Adaptive clocking usClockStretchAmount set to 3% vs 0% , so far not confirmed as working but had no positive or negative effect on my OC/ROM stability.
vi) Using Lordkag custom UEFI/GOP so custom ROM will work when mobo in "pure UEFI" mode (ie CSM=Off).


----------



## jdorje

You can add hbm voltage in the bios? This is all hex editing right?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, info in OP/thread, if stuck happy to help







.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You can add hbm voltage in the bios? This is all hex editing right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep, info in OP/thread, if stuck happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm a bit confused about your offset ROMs. I can see where to insert the MVDDC offsets in my modded BIOS just fine but your ROM having "8D 00 04 00 8E 00 *FC* 00" does that mean the HBM has 252x 6.25mV added? According to your guide it is really negative -25mV but my calculator is working differently than yours in the video guide. If I type in -25 then switch to hex it says FFE7.


----------



## Veky

FC is -4 "steps" and every step is 6,25mV,so yes,it is -25mv but in "steps".


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

If I type "FC" in hex mode and then click decimal it goes to 252. If I type in -4 in decimal mode and then switch to hex it goes to FC. I guess the order you operate in makes all the difference.

Code:



Code:


AtiFlash -p 0 FuryX_1.3v.ver5(plus2HBM)fix.rom
Old SSID: 0B36
New SSID: 0B36
Old DeviceID: 7300
New DeviceID: 7300
Old Product Name: 113-C8800100-102 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
New Product Name: 113-C8800100-107 FIJI HBM 300e/500m
Old BIOS Version: 015.048.000.064.005990
New BIOS Version: 015.049.000.012.006448
Flash type: M25P20
Can not flash a 0x21 length image into a 0x40000 length rom!ROM not erased

   ERROR: 0FL01









I'm obviously doing something wrong because if I insert the VDDC and MVDDC offsets into my ROM it gets up to 257 KB and is too big to flash. How did you add them to your ROMs without the filesize getting too large? Was there another section you removed?


----------



## jdorje

Everything in the rom is at fixed location. You can't add things, you just replace. Hex workshop is great for this.

Hex is a binary code. Usually it's interpreted byte by byte. So -4 is the same as 252!

That said I'm confused on where to begin. I want to edit my memory timings and voltage to try to either get 600 mhz, or a lower timing strap. But i don't see where these bytes are.


----------



## gupsterg

@DedEmbryonicCe1

jdorje is right in that you can't just add the registers to the VoltageObjectInfo table, as there are other edits required to the ROM to reflect the addition of voltage offset registers. Post 1301 has some info on what I do to add the voltage offsets to a ROM.

Why not use a ROM in OP which has the voltage offsets in it already? if you don't use the TMOD ROMs they are stock with just the voltage offsets added.

@jdorje

If you plan on using the updated Fury X ROM and want voltage offsets it's in OP.


----------



## Alastair

Gupsterg do you still have that ROM for me to test?


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

After experimenting with your offset ROMs even 8D 00 00 00 8E 00 *04* 00 (+25mV) doesn't make my HBM stable at 600 MHz. It's enough for some quick benchmarks but longer ones like 3Dmark artifact terribly after a couple minutes. I've backed off to 8E 00 *01* 00 for a little stability boost at 546 MHz because I did experience crashes in games (War Thunder) after hours long sessions at stock MVDDC. I'll try to remember posting again if I can determine 100% stability in real-world scenarios (I don't torture my cards with looped synthetic tests







).


----------



## jdorje

The roms in OP give worse results than my stock rom! Worse stability at a particular voltage, and worse benchmark scores at a particular clock.

I've been unsuccessful in figuring out how to mod the min fan speed or the HBM voltage, sadly. Fiji editing seems way less mature than hawaii editing (shocking eh?).

Also, my card is cooler than it used to be when I first added the second fan to it. I do not believe that it is particularly louder, yet the load temp is always around 56 now instead of 67. And most strangely the VRM temps are lower than the core temps now. I know I've changed a few things in the setup but the last is hard to explain.


----------



## happyrichie

ok guys, help please. im looking at buying a xfx triple fan or a sapphire nitro fury card, which 1 should i get? both are new so im wondering is there any change i could unlock extra cores? do both work with custom bios? im planning 2 stay at 1080p for a while so thinking if i could unlock extra cores and run the card undervolted/underclocked and make it as energy efficient and quiet as i can 4 now...


----------



## ZZZZZZZZZZ

Hi. Would someone be kind enough to give me the offsets and values I need to change the current (latest) AMD Nano BIOS to get a -100 mv undervolt on the core only? I'm on linux and have no way to adjust these values in software, so I must make a custom BIOS to manage it. I would really appreciate the help! Thank you!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> xfx triple fan or a sapphire nitro fury card, which 1 should i get?


Pretty sure unlocking is completely random.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZZZZZZZZZZ*
> 
> Hi. Would someone be kind enough to give me the offsets and values I need to change the current (latest) AMD Nano BIOS to get a -100 mv undervolt


The fiji bios editor program linked in the OP, plus winatiflash, can just edit the voltage on your base bios.


----------



## ZZZZZZZZZZ

Thanks, but I tried v1.2, which I believe is the latest Fiji editor, and I saw everything but voltage adjustment. Am I missing something?


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZZZZZZZZZZ*
> 
> Thanks, but I tried v1.2, which I believe is the latest Fiji editor, and I saw everything but voltage adjustment. Am I missing something?


You probably only want to reduce the voltage for the highest two powers states (PowerPlay tab -> DPM6 and DPM7) and the lowest state (DPM0). Otherwise -100mV across the board would need to be tested extensively to ensure the transitional power states aren't going to crash or artifact.

Open up the "Gaining VID per DPM information and i2cdump for voltage control chip (IR3567B)" spoiler and follow the instructions to find out the VID of DPM6 and DPM7. Then you can manually enter a lower VID for those states in the right hand column of the PowerPlay section in Fiji BIOS Editor.


----------



## ZZZZZZZZZZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DedEmbryonicCe1*
> 
> You probably only want to reduce the voltage for the highest two powers states (PowerPlay tab -> DPM6 and DPM7) and the lowest state (DPM0). Otherwise -100mV across the board would need to be tested extensively to ensure the transitional power states aren't going to crash or artifact.
> 
> Open up the "Gaining VID per DPM information and i2cdump for voltage control chip (IR3567B)" spoiler and follow the instructions to find out the VID of DPM6 and DPM7. Then you can manually enter a lower VID for those states in the right hand column of the PowerPlay section in Fiji BIOS Editor.


Ahhh ... Thank you very much! I'll give that a go as soon as I can. Much appreciated!


----------



## ressonantia

Hi, I wonder if someone can help me out. So I tried using the FIJI bios editor to lower the voltage of DPM7 by about 48mV. All I changed was the VID of DPM7 from 65288 -> 1181, flashed it and shut down the computer. When I started it up again and tried out some benchmarks, I saw that the voltage still went up to about 1.26V. So how come the voltage change did not stick?

Note: When I use Afterburner to set a voltage offset, it works and I see voltage hover around 1.18~1.19V but then its not entirely stable (I'm guessing because one of the lower power states does not like a -48mV offset) and that is why I tried doing it in bios.


----------



## mechwarrior

Hi ressonantia

On the first page their is a heading Dpm. Use the recommended program (I think it's ad64) to get you Dpm voltages. Then used the Fiji editor to input the voltage from zero to six Dpm, on Dpm7 minus the voltage from 1.26. Save and flash.


----------



## ressonantia

So, I have to input all the VIDs for DPM0-7 and can't just leave DPM0-6 as default 6258XX for them to apply?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> So, I have to input all the VIDs for DPM0-7 and can't just leave DPM0-6 as default 6258XX for them to apply?


Just alter the DPM7 voltage with a real voltage number. e.g. 1.256 but remove the decimal point so 1256.
but you need to know what your DPM7 voltage was to start with. Either do register dump or you could try using WHiNFO64 and checking what MAX voltage is shown after a FireStrike bench run. Then subtract the -48m. e.g. 1.256 - .048 = 1.208 or a 1208 DMP7 value. But you need your starting voltage point is first.

Cheers


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Just alter the DPM7 voltage with a real voltage number. e.g. 1.256 but remove the decimal point so 1256.
> but you need to know what your DPM7 voltage was to start with. Either do register dump or you could try using WHiNFO64 and checking what MAX voltage is shown after a FireStrike bench run. Then subtract the -48m. e.g. 1.256 - .048 = 1.208 or a 1208 DMP7 value. But you need your starting voltage point is first.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Bluezone, thanks for that. That's what I tried though, well ok so my bios currently looks like this:


I flashed that bios, but its still going up to 1.262V at 1050MHz (not sustained). What am I doing wrong?

Note: That I am fully shutting down the computer, physically unplugging it, leaving it for about a minute before turning it back on after bios flash


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Hi Bluezone, thanks for that. That's what I tried though, well ok so my bios currently looks like this:
> 
> 
> I flashed that bios, but its still going up to 1.262V at 1050MHz (not sustained). What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Note: That I am fully shutting down the computer, physically unplugging it, leaving it for about a minute before turning it back on after bios flash


Assuming ATIWinflash said it was successful and offered to restart. Check to see if the correct Bios is installed. I use the Sapphire Trixx card info for this myself. Basically it will save a copy of the current Bios to your chosen directory and file location. Then open and check to see if it is correct with Fiji Bios editor. If not reflash the Bios.

If that is OK then...

Something is stuck in software. Reset any overclocking software to stock settings and uninstall. Then uninstall the video drivers. Then use DDU in safe mode and shutdown and fully power down by unplugging. Wait 1 min and restart and reinstall drivers.
that should clear up the problem.


----------



## bluezone

Strange DPM7 isn't showing up as1220


----------



## ressonantia

I'm pretty sure its the correct bios, as after flashing and booting up the computer, I checked GPU-Z and it said that the clockspeed was 1050MHz. I reset both Afterburner and AMD Overdrive before and after the BIOS flash just to be sure. I suppose I could try DDU-ing but I'm not sure if thats the issue.

Edit: Nevermind, you were right. After DDU-ing and reinstalling the drivers the voltages stuck. However the card is not stable at 1050MHz so I've reset the clocks to the default but lowered DPM5~7 to 1181. Hopefully that works.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I'm pretty sure its the correct bios, as after flashing and booting up the computer, I checked GPU-Z and it said that the clockspeed was 1050MHz. I reset both Afterburner and AMD Overdrive before and after the BIOS flash just to be sure. I suppose I could try DDU-ing but I'm not sure if thats the issue.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, you were right. After DDU-ing and reinstalling the drivers the voltages stuck. However the card is not stable at 1050MHz so I've reset the clocks to the default but lowered DPM5~7 to 1181. Hopefully that works.


Glad it worked out.


----------



## ressonantia

Ok next question, I've got it set up as:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 900
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 943
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 975
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1106
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1156
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1187
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1187
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1193

But running Valley to check clocks after flashing, DDU, reinstalling drivers, the voltage seems to hover around 1.156V when I give it +20% power limit in Afterburner to bring it up to a stable 1000MHz but then it crashes. Why is it not running at 1.193V as in BIOS?


----------



## MAMOLII

Its called vdroop...even at stock 1.26v if you checked at load the voltage should be around 1.23v..... my advice use 3dmark timespy to check stability use trixx or afterburner to under volt find your stable undervoltage then flash it to bios!


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Ok next question, I've got it set up as:
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 900
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 943
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 975
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1106
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1156
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1187
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1187
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1193
> 
> But running Valley to check clocks after flashing, DDU, reinstalling drivers, the voltage seems to hover around 1.156V when I give it +20% power limit in Afterburner to bring it up to a stable 1000MHz but then it crashes. Why is it not running at 1.193V as in BIOS?


My seat of the pants guesses are you need settings of DPM6 = 1206 and DPM7 = 1212 to 1218 @ 20 % power and at least another 12 to 18mv to hold 50%.

Better cooling (more fans, higher fan speed and cooler airflow) would help as well (reduced voltage leakage).


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> Its called vdroop...even at stock 1.26v if you checked at load the voltage should be around 1.23v..... my advice use 3dmark timespy to check stability use trixx or afterburner to under volt find your stable undervoltage then flash it to bios!


At my stock settings (stock bios [email protected]/+28% power) my voltages hover around 1.18~1.19V with spikes up to 1.26V but it's generally in that 1.18V range which is what I changed and flashed but now that's not stable even when I don't have afterburner installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> My seat of the pants guesses are you need settings of DPM6 = 1206 and DPM7 = 1212 to 1218 @ 20 % power and at least another 12 to 18mv to hold 50%.
> 
> Better cooling (more fans, higher fan speed and cooler airflow) would help as well (reduced voltage leakage).


I might try those voltages and see, I didn't want to mess with the power limits just yet till I know my voltages will be stable. The other thing is though that my ASIC is woefully low, something like 55.3% or thereabouts. I thought the nanos would be better binned!


----------



## MAMOLII

you have nano or furyx?.... if you where stable at 1000-36mv/+28% then run stock dpm settings and create a bios with your stock dpm7-37,5mv (its 6x 6.25mv step is not real 36mv its dpm7 - 37.500mv) 1)flash new bios 2)uninstall trixx -afterburner and crimson driver with ddu! do a fresh install! if you are not slable then maybe you need to add gpu volt try upping in 6.25mv steps!


----------



## ressonantia

I've got a Nano. Yeah I was wondering because I think putting in -37mV puts it lower than the voltage of DPM6


----------



## MAMOLII

just put same voltage for dpm 6 and 7 its gonna be fine


----------



## bluezone

actually I find its about 18-24mv or more per 25 MHz.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> actually I find its about 18-24mv or more per 25 MHz.


Do I take that to mean that every 25MHz increase, I add 24mV? So if 944MHz ~ 1.18V then 969MHz ~ 1.2V?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Do I take that to mean that every 25MHz increase, I add 24mV? So if 944MHz ~ 1.18V then 969MHz ~ 1.2V?


Roughly yes. I would stick with just modifying DPM7. It gets complicated fast for what can sometimes be very little gain.

The power usage curve; meaning necessary voltage applied to support current flow @ frequency; is not an entirely a linier graph plot. There is a absolute minimum voltage to operate the transistor circuit @ lowest frequencies and the necessary voltage applied @ highest (maximum) frequencies will often require X 2-3 greater additional voltage. e.g. instead of 25mv more voltage per 25MHz will need 50mv or more @ highest frequencies. Leakage also limits maximum current flow/voltage applied @ each transistor in the GPU.

This likely a part of the reason high frequencies and voltages do not improve performance (the hose isn't big enough to deal with the leakage and required current flow) or at least isn't helping.

This is all dependent on the particular GPU, work load, Bios and drivers. Heat produced and dissipation capacity also has a great influence on required voltage. Because heat production is a thing, meaning voltage leakage increases as both higher voltage is applied and temperature increases. Higher frequencies also use more current (heat produced from use) in lock step with the other issues.

I have tried varied Boise's for differing purposes to see what works. Bios for minimum power usage, maximum performance, maximum stability and low heat production etc... Sometimes with very good results. But all that work can be wiped out by a driver update, that enables a new hidden feature or revised priorities, with different power requirements. Because of the silicone lottery. What works for one GPU will not necessarily work on another GPU.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Roughly yes. I would stick with just modifying DPM7. It gets complicated fast for what can sometimes be very little gain.
> 
> The power usage curve; meaning necessary voltage applied to support current flow @ frequency; is not an entirely a linier graph plot. There is a absolute minimum voltage to operate the transistor circuit @ lowest frequencies and the necessary voltage applied @ highest (maximum) frequencies will often require X 2-3 greater additional voltage. e.g. instead of 25mv more voltage per 25MHz will need 50mv or more @ highest frequencies. Leakage also limits maximum current flow/voltage applied @ each transistor in the GPU.
> 
> This likely a part of the reason high frequencies and voltages do not improve performance (the hose isn't big enough to deal with the leakage and required current flow) or at least isn't helping.
> 
> This is all dependent on the particular GPU, work load, Bios and drivers. Heat produced and dissipation capacity also has a great influence on required voltage. Because heat production is a thing, meaning voltage leakage increases as both higher voltage is applied and temperature increases. Higher frequencies also use more current (heat produced from use) in lock step with the other issues.
> 
> I have tried varied Boise's for differing purposes to see what works. Bios for minimum power usage, maximum performance, maximum stability and low heat production etc... Sometimes with very good results. But all that work can be wiped out by a driver update, that enables a new hidden feature or revised priorities, with different power requirements. Because of the silicone lottery. What works for one GPU will not necessarily work on another GPU.


Yeah, initially thats what I set out to do. Get VIDs, change DPM7 and minus the offset that I knew was stable (via Afterburner) and then flash and see. What I didn't realise was, the offset that I put on DPM7 would take it below the voltage of DPM6. Furthermore, I did not anticipate the voltages to act weird (i.e. having 1.15V instead of the 1.18V I had set in BIOS). Luckily the Nano has two bioses, which is why I'm not so hesitant about flashing it heh.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Yeah, initially thats what I set out to do. Get VIDs, change DPM7 and minus the offset that I knew was stable (via Afterburner) and then flash and see. What I didn't realise was, the offset that I put on DPM7 would take it below the voltage of DPM6. Furthermore, I did not anticipate the voltages to act weird (i.e. having 1.15V instead of the 1.18V I had set in BIOS). Luckily the Nano has two bioses, which is why I'm not so hesitant about flashing it heh.


Ya, exactly. Voltage offsets via software are a suggestion to the GPU. Whereas a VID change in Bios is has a much greater influence on how the GPU/Software/Bios is allowed to perform.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Ok next question, I've got it set up as:
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 900
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 943
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 975
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1106
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1156
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1187
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1187
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1193
> 
> But running Valley to check clocks after flashing, DDU, reinstalling drivers, the voltage seems to hover around 1.156V when I give it +20% power limit in Afterburner to bring it up to a stable 1000MHz but then it crashes. Why is it not running at 1.193V as in BIOS?


Regardless of if a DPM VID is manually set or not differing apps will have differing VDDC, even for same GPU clock/state.

For example 3DM FS will show differing VDDC compared to Valley, even though GPU is in same clock state.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Ya, exactly. Voltage offsets via software are a suggestion to the GPU. Whereas a VID change in Bios is has a much greater influence on how the GPU/Software/Bios is allowed to perform.


No difference.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Regardless of if a DPM VID is manually set or not differing apps will have differing VDDC, even for same GPU clock/state.
> 
> For example 3DM FS will show differing VDDC compared to Valley, even though GPU is in same clock state.
> No difference.


So, you're saying that VDDC depends mainly on load? And I should really try out different programs/games and take the average voltage?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Regardless of if a DPM VID is manually set or not differing apps will have differing VDDC, even for same GPU clock/state.
> 
> For example 3DM FS will show differing VDDC compared to Valley, even though GPU is in same clock state.
> No difference.


HI Gupsterg

I've found that to be only partly true. You can set a much lower stable voltage offset via software than you can thorough VID modification. My actual observed working voltage (VDroop?) (-24mv offset vs -24mv on VID) @ frequency tends to be lower with setting via VID. Why that happens, I do not know.

EDIT: It often goes without saying, but as you rightly point out should be said. That differing work loads will draw different amounts of current. Higher current draws down peak applied voltage. While it may appear I referring to VDDC, I am not entirely. I'm referring to the working current/voltage that actually reaches the transistors. Leakage, temperature and load will make this vary. It is a very dynamic system.


----------



## gupsterg

@ressonantia

VID & VDDC are 2 different terms for same voltage.

VID is what the GPU requests for which DPM state it is in. VID request is not shown in software monitoring. The VID you set in ROM is simply put the max GPU voltage can be if Powertune does not modify it depending on app loading GPU.

VDDC is what voltage GPU is getting, software monitoring reports this.

What you need to do is set VID in ROM as required so your GPU is stable for your uses.

For example, on stock factory ROM with no OC, you found DPM 7 VID is 1.268V in AIDA64. Then you OC'd GPU using MSI AB or TriXX and found +25mV offset gained you 1050MHz then basically you modify DPM 7 in ROM to have clock of 1050MHz and VID of 1.293V.

@bluezone

I would not disagree with your findings on your card, but from all the cards I've had there has been no difference.

For example I set -24mV using MSI AB or -25mV VDDC offset in ROM or reduce VID per DPM by -25mV I will get the same VDDC in software monitoring for each method within say slight variance of reading, same apps used each time.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> I would not disagree with your findings on your card, but from all the cards I've had there has been no difference.
> 
> For example I set -24mV using MSI AB or -25mV VDDC offset in ROM or reduce VID per DPM by -25mV I will get the same VDDC in software monitoring for each method within say slight variance of reading, same apps used each time.


Seeing as Ressonantia "seems" to have the same observation as me. I would venture to guess that it is specifically Nano related.

Edit: Perhaps this is why the Pro Duo has more working power phases?


----------



## gupsterg

Perhaps the Nano behaves differently, no idea as not had one







. I will set 3 ROMs for you, then if you test each as I would on the Fury/X cards I had, it would be interesting to see data







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> @bluezone
> 
> I would not disagree with your findings on your card, but from all the cards I've had there has been no difference.
> 
> For example I set -24mV using MSI AB or -25mV VDDC offset in ROM or reduce VID per DPM by -25mV I will get the same VDDC in software monitoring for each method within say slight variance of reading, same apps used each time.


Perhaps this is a limitation of the Nano?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Perhaps the Nano behaves differently, no idea as not had one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will set 3 ROMs for you, then if you test each as I would on the Fury/X cards I had, it would be interesting to see data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool. I will give it a go. let me know what each does after and I will run vs a completely stock ROM for comparison and a double blind.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ressonantia
> 
> VID & VDDC are 2 different terms for same voltage.
> 
> VID is what the GPU requests for which DPM state it is in. VID request is not shown in software monitoring. The VID you set in ROM is simply put the max GPU voltage can be if Powertune does not modify it depending on app loading GPU.
> 
> VDDC is what voltage GPU is getting, software monitoring reports this.
> 
> What you need to do is set VID in ROM as required so your GPU is stable for your uses.
> 
> For example, on stock factory ROM with no OC, you found DPM 7 VID is 1.268V in AIDA64. Then you OC'd GPU using MSI AB or TriXX and found +25mV offset gained you 1050MHz then basically you modify DPM 7 in ROM to have clock of 1050MHz and VID of 1.293V.


Thanks for replying! Man you guys are epic, learning quite a lot here









Anyway, the problem I'm facing right now is, if I have the VID set as 1187 for DPM7, and I flash that bios, for some reason, when I run Valley or TS, the max voltage as recorded by GPU-Z is only 1.15V which is not stable for 1000MHz. Why does it do that? So, if I have a -42mV offset in Afterburner, and I want to set say a -48mV in the bios, do I just change DPM7 (in my case 1.268V - 0.048 = 1.22V) and then change DPM6 to match 1.22V as well? Since in my case 1.22V would be lower than my DPM6 volatage (1.231V) or, do I apply a -48mV reduction for DPM7 as well?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Anyway, the problem I'm facing right now is, if I have the VID set as 1187 for DPM7, and I flash that bios, for some reason, when I run Valley or TS, the max voltage as recorded by GPU-Z is only 1.15V which is not stable for 1000MHz. Why does it do that?


I would simply say "PowerTune" is varying VID/VDDC, even when we manually set a VID it does not lock it to that value, same effect is also present on stock ROM where DPM 1-7 are "auto calculated". This "effect" can be manipulated but it is not a good idea to do this. I will add in OP some information regarding what is being discussed, I had covered it in section *FAQ* > *What's the difference between VID and VDDC?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> So, if I have a -42mV offset in Afterburner, and I want to set say a -48mV in the bios, do I just change DPM7 (in my case 1.268V - 0.048 = 1.22V) and then change DPM6 to match 1.22V as well? Since in my case 1.22V would be lower than my DPM6 volatage (1.231V) or, do I apply a -48mV reduction for DPM7 as well?


When you use MSI AB/TriXX to set a voltage offset it is applied to all DPM states. To make ROM the same as what you are doing in OS you either edit :-

a) all DPM VIDs as required.

*or*

b) set a voltage offset in ROM, read section *My Fiji VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding voltage offset in ROM* in OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Perhaps this is a limitation of the Nano?


No idea mate







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Cool. I will give it a go. let me know what each does after and I will run vs a completely stock ROM for comparison and a double blind.


Sweet will sort later today when doing some other ROMs for members







.


----------



## ressonantia

These are my current settings:

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 900
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 943
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 975
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1106
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1156
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1187
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1225
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1225

Which is a ~43mV undervolt for DPM7 and ~-6mV for DPM6 and its been stable so far. In game/benchmarks the voltage seems to hover around 1.18V~1.19V which is what I expected. Does that mean I'm actually at around a ~-70mV undervolt compared to stock?

I also bumped the Power Limits by about 30%
TDP: 270W -> 350W
TDC: 200A -> 260A
MPDL: 150W -> 195W

And now I'm thermal throttling, can't really do much even when I run all my fans at 100% but at least its stable.


----------



## Drag0g0

I would also wanna know if this would help me
"I also bumped the Power Limits by about 30%
TDP: 270W -> 350W
TDC: 200A -> 260A
MPDL: 150W -> 195W"

becouse my nano start throttle at ~75c even with i have 85c thermal limit and +50power limit afterburner, can it be it need still more power or something else wrong here? Or all good and something what i just dont know yet?


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag0g0*
> 
> I would also wanna know if this would help me
> "I also bumped the Power Limits by about 30%
> TDP: 270W -> 350W
> TDC: 200A -> 260A
> MPDL: 150W -> 195W"
> 
> becouse my nano start throttle at ~75c even with i have 85c thermal limit and +50power limit afterburner, can it be it need still more power or something else wrong here? Or all good and something what i just dont know yet?


Well thats kinda easy to test, just go into AMD Radeon Settings and up the power limit until you stop throttling and then if you want to bake it into the BIOS like I did, you just add that percentage to the stock values. For my case, when I set it to +50% power limit in Afterburner, it started throttling at about 82C, but at around 40% it stayed put. I decided to play it safe and lowered that to 30% in BIOS. So maybe start from the bottom and see?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> These are my current settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 900
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 943
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 975
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1106
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1156
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1187
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1225
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1225
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a ~43mV undervolt for DPM7 and ~-6mV for DPM6 and its been stable so far. In game/benchmarks the voltage seems to hover around 1.18V~1.19V which is what I expected. Does that mean I'm actually at around a ~-70mV undervolt compared to stock?


Flash you stock ROM, so that DPM 7 is back at 1.268V. Then load GPU with the application you did for above results data. VDDC on DPM 7 VID of 1.268V - VDDC on DPM 7 of 1.225V = your undervolt on VDDC







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I also bumped the Power Limits by about 30%
> TDP: 270W -> 350W
> TDC: 200A -> 260A
> MPDL: 150W -> 195W
> 
> And now I'm thermal throttling, can't really do much even when I run all my fans at 100% but at least its stable.


The Nano also throttles if VRM temp reaches 98°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag0g0*
> 
> my nano start throttle at ~75c even with i have 85c thermal limit and +50power limit afterburner, can it be it need still more power or something else wrong here? Or all good and something what i just dont know yet?


What is your VRM temperature?


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Several pages back OCP/VRM temp limit data was posted, I have corrected any errors I could see and posted the data now in OP.

In OP *FAQ* > *OCP Limit / VRM Temperature Limit Info* has the data for Nano / Fury X / Fury Tri-X / Fury Nitro / Fury Strix. If there are any owners of XFX Fury Triple Dissipation and Gigabyte Fury Windforce that can share i2cdump on stock ROM/settings I will add that information as well.


----------



## Drag0g0

Where i can see vram temp?


----------



## Drag0g0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Flash you stock ROM, so that DPM 7 is back at 1.268V. Then load GPU with the application you did for above results data. VDDC on DPM 7 VID of 1.268V - VDDC on DPM 7 of 1.225V = your undervolt on VDDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The Nano also throttles if VRM temp reaches 98°C.
> What is your VRM temperature?


Where i can see VRM temp?


----------



## gupsterg

HWiNFO







.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The Nano also throttles if VRM temp reaches 98°C.


This is what is happening to me, I just ran FS Extreme Stress Test and ran HWINFO in the background and max VRM temp was 98C, it seems like my average clockspeed was 847MHz over the 10 minute run, which is quite low, what affects VRM temperatures? As in which specific setting (TDP/TDC/MPDL) in power limits affects it the greatest?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> This is what is happening to me, I just ran FS Extreme Stress Test and ran HWINFO in the background and max VRM temp was 98C, it seems like my average clockspeed was 847MHz over the 10 minute run, which is quite low, what affects VRM temperatures? As in which specific setting (TDP/TDC/MPDL) in power limits affects it the greatest?


TDP can affect fan ramping or at least this seems so on my card. But they all effect the VRMs in one way or another. MPDL has the most effect though as it seems to have sway on Power Limit (power envelope). The higher the MPDL setting the higher the average clocks.

Try having a fan blow across the back side of the card near the PCI-E power connector. It will gain you a few degrees head room.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> TDP can affect fan ramping or at least this seems so on my card. But they all effect the VRMs in one way or another. MPDL has the most effect though as it seems to have sway on Power Limit (power envelope). The higher the MPDL setting the higher the average clocks.
> 
> Try having a fan blow across the back side of the card near the PCI-E power connector. It will gain you a few degrees head room.


Not sure if I can fit a fan in there heh. I've got a TJ08-e case and its pretty cramped in there as it is. Airflow is decent though I think. So if I increase the TDP and MPDL and leave TDC at stock would that lower VRM temperatures?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Not sure if I can fit a fan in there heh. I've got a TJ08-e case and its pretty cramped in there as it is. Airflow is decent though I think. So if I increase the TDP and MPDL and leave TDC at stock would that lower VRM temperatures?


Power usage will go up, no matter which you increase. Power usage = heat. The trick is balancing it with in the thermal envelope. I you can lower the voltage and be stable, it can help.
I might suggest waiting until Dec 8, when the anniversary up date on the Crimson driver is suppose to drop. It looks like it may contain some improvements to reduce heat output and power consumption. It might help.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Power usage will go up, no matter which you increase. Power usage = heat. The trick is balancing it with in the thermal envelope. I you can lower the voltage and be stable, it can help.
> I might suggest waiting until Dec 8, when the anniversary up date on the Crimson driver is suppose to drop. It looks like it may contain some improvements to reduce heat output and power consumption. It might help.


Yeah thats a good idea. And I guess, it also depends on the kind of load being put on the GPU, I just ran Valley in a loop for 20minutes and VRM temps hovered around 95C, average clockspeed was 983MHz and this is with +28% power (I reset the power limits in BIOS to stock).

@gupsterg: Here's another question for you, reading through the *How to edit PowerLimit* section, I'm a bit confused as to what to set for MPDL. You give the example of:
Quote:


> So a 8+6 config card 300W MAX , 8+8 = 375W , etc just bear in mind warning in red above.


Does that mean, for a single 8-pin connection like in the NANO, I put in MPDL a value of 225? Or does it mean that the MPDL should be 225W-75W (from PCI-E slot of motherboard) = 150 (which is the default bios value)?


----------



## Performer81

Okay thx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> . If there are any owners of XFX Fury Triple Dissipation and Gigabyte Fury Windforce that can share i2cdump on stock ROM/settings I will add that information as well.


This is from XFX Fury Triple dissipation:

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.08100 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V



On my other bios switch i run a sapphire TRI-X OC Bios (higher bios version and higher MPDL (300 insted of 210), which i hope is good







) and also runs fine.


----------



## Dizzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jearly410
> 
> TMod adds very little performance, even clock increase of HBM adds little within 500-600MHz range IMO. This post discussing clocking of HBM, this one has some compares of TMod.
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA
> 
> Bro! Now this:-
> I don't know where you are getting this information but please do share source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All I know is there are these HBM straps, 100MHz, 400MHz, 500MHz and 600MHz. These straps have HBM timings associated with them, HBM clock will determine which timings are used. SO for:-
> 
> upto 100MHz - 100MHz strap timings
> 
> 101-400MHz - 400MHz strap timings
> 
> 401-500MHz - 500MHz strap timings
> 
> 501-600MHz - 600MHz strap timings
> 
> The timings in 500MHz & 600MHz are identical, only 100MHz and 400MHz differ. Just like previous gen cards when you clock RAM past last strap range the last straps timings are used (ie 666MHz HBM will use 600MHz strap timings). GDDR5 effective speed was 4x clock, HBM is 2x. HBM from reading the JEDEC PDF also has some other features which are quite cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some info from PDF
> 
> 
> 
> I do think on Fiji they are not independently clocked, so are synchronous. A few times on various "features" it is stated vendor is open to implement as they require.


@Ne01 OnnA

You are talking about " smooth , faster " but gupsterg said " TMod adds very little performance " , but you don't link any proof of ths " smooth , faster " never link a benchmarck of your cfg ? NEver do a firestrike before and after ? It's hard to believe in a guy who never link any proof , but i remember you do the same thing on GURU3D , spaming Tmods bios modding but 0 benchs ... Please if you are a real modder you can do this







proof them ur Bios Tweaking is not " placebo "


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> @gupsterg: Here's another question for you, reading through the *How to edit PowerLimit* section, I'm a bit confused as to what to set for MPDL. You give the example of:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So a 8+6 config card 300W MAX , 8+8 = 375W , etc just bear in mind warning in red above.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean, for a single 8-pin connection like in the NANO, I put in MPDL a value of 225? Or does it mean that the MPDL should be 225W-75W (from PCI-E slot of motherboard) = 150 (which is the default bios value)?
Click to expand...

AFAIK MPDL relates to PCI-E plug & rail. All the PowerLimit values relate to GPU, the GPU is not aware where the sourcing for power is occurring. PowerLimit values do not include RAM/Fans/VRM losses from switching, etc. If we had measuring equipment hooked up to card power consumption would be greater than what is MPDL and/or PowerLimit values.

The first image in that section is showing PCI-E Sig data for PCI-E slot and then slot + whatever connector, those are conservative values so I deem safe. Then in that section under heading *Further Info*, you have:-

i) quote from The Stilt stating how power sourcing is on Hawaii/Fiji (ie GPU is PCI-E plug), then the first image is THG data for ref PCB Fury / FuryX / Nano showing power usage per source.

ii) second image is data based on specs of terminal of PCI-E plug. The 288W is based on 3 wires which can carry 8A, multiplied by 12V = 288W. If you take the 288W for an 8 pin + 75W from slot you've got 363W available.

Now you might look at the THG data and go "OMG", that a Nano is recorded Max PCI-E for gaming is 413W and Furmark 307W, they were most probably very quick spikes up for very short periods, the average is lower 165W/164W.

This is all I know, I am only a PC enthusiast with no qualification on hardware/software so take my advise bearing that in mind.

If I owned a Nano and needed to mod MPDL then 225W I'd have no issue using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Okay thx.
> This is from XFX Fury Triple dissipation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.08100 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V
> 
> 
> 
> On my other bios switch i run a sapphire TRI-X OC Bios (higher bios version and higher MPDL (300 insted of 210), which i hope is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and also runs fine.


+rep







, thanks. May I ask when you swapped to stock ROM PC had been through full power down and up before taking the i2cdump?


----------



## Performer81

Yes, was shut down before.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

On another note bios mod is still the way to go for OC'ing IMO.

GPU VID/Clock per DPM manipulation works with WattMan in Crimson ReLive v16.12.1 but VID limit is 1.250V, even lower than the 1.300V we can do by PowerPlay bios mod







(and then we got VDDC offset to go higher in ROM/MSI AB, etc).

Advance/Fuzzy Logic fan profile modification is pretty much missing feature in WattMan







. So we can't modify Target GPU Temperature for cooling to maintain, shown as 80 in Target slider in Polaris WattMan, nor can we edit Min. Acoustic Limit for fan







.



In previous drivers you gained HBM clock slider in OverDrive with modded OD RAM Limit in ROM, not in WattMan







. I was hoping we'd get HBM voltage slider as well ...


----------



## ressonantia

Yeah but I like that I can undervolt using Wattman now, seems like everything I was doing before with custom ROM + MSI Afterburner is now replaced with Stock ROM + Wattman







So much simpler! I wish I had a card that could overclock though. Just waiting on a new fan to arrive to see if I can do the fan mod for the NANO to hopefully get it cooler


----------



## bluezone

I get 1.256 as the max VID that sticks. (you can insert a higher number in DPM7 if you then modify a 2nd lower DPM VID and apply. But it still MAXs @ 1.256 actual)


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Yeah but I like that I can undervolt using Wattman now, seems like everything I was doing before with custom ROM + MSI Afterburner is now replaced with Stock ROM + Wattman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much simpler! I wish I had a card that could overclock though. Just waiting on a new fan to arrive to see if I can do the fan mod for the NANO to hopefully get it cooler


Well I'm glad it worked out for you. Just not the way I had hoped. At least it saved you some trouble.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I get 1.256 as the max VID that sticks. (you can insert a higher number in DPM7 if you then modify a 2nd lower DPM VID and apply. But it still MAXs @ 1.256 actual)


I think it depends on the card, I get to select 1268 as my MAX because thats the default MAX for my NANO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Well I'm glad it worked out for you. Just not the way I had hoped. At least it saved you some trouble.


While I reverted back to stock BIOS, I still learned a lot and maybe once I manage to get thermals under control more, I might try custom BIOSes again. I mean now at least I know slightly more about what it is I'm doing heh. The reason being, I've kinda hit a thermal wall at the moment, increasing power limits puts the VRMs at throttle temperatures and I can't really do much about that without physically altering the card.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Yeah but I like that I can undervolt using Wattman now, seems like everything I was doing before with custom ROM + MSI Afterburner is now replaced with Stock ROM + Wattman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much simpler! I wish I had a card that could overclock though. Just waiting on a new fan to arrive to see if I can do the fan mod for the NANO to hopefully get it cooler


Sweet







. I think if you have setup card now with WattMan then transferring it to ROM will make more sense now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I get 1.256 as the max VID that sticks. (you can insert a higher number in DPM7 if you then modify a 2nd lower DPM VID and apply. But it still MAXs @ 1.256 actual)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I think it depends on the card, I get to select 1268 as my MAX because thats the default MAX for my NANO.


The CAC records within the ROM PowerPlay show lowest leakage ASIC would be 1.250V, but if EVV or manual set VID in DPM is higher then it is allowing it. On my stock ROM my DPM 7 is 1.212V, so I get limited at 1.250V.

Both your cards are above 1.250V, both are Nano's, which we have all thought would have lower leakage ASIC.


----------



## Flamingo

Anyone tried the new drivers with their custom bios?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Anyone tried the new drivers with their custom bios?


I shall be soon.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Anyone tried the new drivers with their custom bios?


Working







, besides the gripes I posted few posts back.


----------



## Performer81

Changed voltage in Wattman from 1,25 to 1,20 and could even up the core from 1040 to 1060 on my Sapphire Fury TRI-X aka XFX Fury. Not bad for a 56% Asic card.
Voltage is about 1,15V under load.


----------



## Semel

*gupsterg*

Do you think these power limits for Trixx Fury are safe?

TDP 350
TDC 400
MDPL 400

If not, then what would you recommend setting there?

I don't increase power limits any more via afterburner, just a core clock when needed.


----------



## gupsterg

@Semel

To me that would not be unsafe as OCP would kick in if GPU drew too much power. If I owned your card I would though tune PowerLimit to level of what is needed for OC/uses with ~10% headroom. I have posted several times in the thread how I test/set PL in ROM







.

I use separate PCI-E cables from PSU per PCI-E plug on card. I use 350W/325A/350W with GPU: 1145 @ 1.268V VID DPM 7 HBM: 545MHz @ 1.325V in ROM. I have had this OC setup this way few months after getting this card in March 16. God knows how many hours gaming use I've done. I have also gone from 1080P 120Hz monitor to 1440P 144Hz with FreeSync monitor in the period of owning this card. Synthetic benches again lot's of hours, I do not run FurMark/Kombustor/OCCT. Folding at home must be somewhere near 500hrs+.

Every GPU:-

a) will have differing leakage value, leading to differing power usage. Leakage also is effected by temps, so differing cooling profile/methods/GPU temps have an effect.
b) will have differing stock VID and when we OC they end up at differing levels, resulting in differing power usage.
c) will be used differently to a degree by owners, some game at higher resolutions = higher power draw, some may not limit FPS = higher power draw and so on.

Just like PL I tuned for my GPU/OC I also set a VMAX (mentioned in thread) and lowered OCP / VRM temp limits to protect card as much as possible.


----------



## xkm1948

Hey gupsterg TPU is claiming that new Crimson driver cripples modified BIOS. Is that the case for you?


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Hey gupsterg TPU is claiming that new Crimson driver cripples modified BIOS. Is that the case for you?


Only with RX 480 i think. No problem with Fury here.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Hey gupsterg TPU is claiming that new Crimson driver cripples modified BIOS. Is that the case for you?


As Performer81 states. Fiji and earlier no issues. Asder00 has created a work around though







.


----------



## Semel

Has anyone tried setting HBM memory higher than 500 in bios with the new drivers? I suspect we will get BSOD or something seeing as AMD has blocked HBM overclocking


----------



## gupsterg

@Semel

On my 24/7 use OC ROM which has 545MHz HBM and +25mV to HBM voltage there was no issue presented by:-

i) using Crimson ReLive driver.
ii) making changes within WattMan to GPU clock / VID.

There is no HBM clock slider in WattMan even when OverDrive limit in ROM is 600MHz, there was slider in OverDrive in older drivers with this ROM mod. I have not tried manipulating HBM clock in MSI AB though.

@bluezone @ressonantia

Sorry not had time to do Nano ROMs for the testing we were gonna conduct. I have used spare time to do a) Crimson Relive tests b) tune a ROM at stock clocks and do undervolting.

Now due to this tuning of stock clocks ROM I have obtained 2 test results part of what we were discussing for Nano testing.



Spoiler: So my card's stock VID per DPM are:-



Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.01800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V





So when I ran 3DM FSE Demo looped I gained VDDC of ROM with VID per DPM EVV and then only change to ROM was VID for DPM 7 set to 1200mV (-12mV). In below image left side is ROM VID per DPM EVV (ie DPM 7 1212mV) and right is DPM 7 1200mV.



So we see in left window MSI AB shows max: 1.212V and right window max: 1.200V, not on graphed area. Then in graphed area we see max VDDC of 1.193V compared with 1.181V. The -12mV VID drop has translated into approximately similar VDDC drop. Everything was the same between tests, MSI AB was set to 250ms polling instead of default 1000ms. I have attached ROMs and HML files for anyone wishing to use/view.

Stage_Stock_mod.zip 370k .zip file


I will try an offset ROM soon, but the last time I did it's the same resultant VDDC drop as setting a reduced VID in DPM. I used 3DM FSE demo looped as was also setting ROM for lowered OCP, but if anyone wants to see a flatter line of VDDC in monitoring when GPU under load use the GPU-Z render test.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluezone @ressonantia
> 
> Sorry not had time to do Nano ROMs for the testing we were gonna conduct. I have used spare time to do a) Crimson Relive tests b) tune a ROM at stock clocks and do undervolting.
> 
> Now due to this tuning of stock clocks ROM I have obtained 2 test results part of what we were discussing for Nano testing.


No worries man, take your time, you've been a huge help!


----------



## Semel

It looks like HBM overclocking via a third party software is still there.

If you use afterburner you just need to enable unofficial overclocking mode and you will be able to OC HBM memory


----------



## Hejj

OP's bios wouldn't flash due to wrong checksum, recreating the same thing doesn't give 100% working results


----------



## gupsterg

Please state which ROM has incorrect checksum so I may check ROM and correct, thanks







.


----------



## jelin1984

how i can install

at asus r9 fury
the

saphire r9 fury bios????

because when simple install it

asus does not then power on???


----------



## gupsterg

Why would you wish to have Fury Tri-X ROM on Fury Strix?


----------



## larrydavid

Does Wattman on the Fury let you change each DPM state's voltage individually?


----------



## ressonantia

Yes it does







However you're limited to 1.25V so you can't overvolt past that (unless, like my card the default VID for DPM7 was 1.268V, then thats my max limit)


----------



## Alastair

Gupsturg I flashed the ROM you gave me onto one of my cards. ATIFLASH gave me an SSID mismatch. I forced it and now that card is just black screening. I still have the back up BIOS, so no worries.


----------



## Alastair

Guys, what does this mean?


----------



## jelin1984

saphire bios is 2016 version
and asus bios version is 2015

so i prefer to have 2016 version


----------



## jelin1984

can anyone here modification

saphire bios version
to can install at asus r9 fury card?????


----------



## gupsterg

@Alastair

Are you using atiflash.exe from AtiWinFlash folder? as that will work but not any other version.

HDMI port is unlikely to work IMO when Tri-X is flashed as Strix. As I/O differ, Tri-X I/O , Strix I/O. I would assume the common location display ports will work only.

As I have DP & HDMI cables/ports on monitor I will flash by Fury X with modded Strix later this afternoon and will report what ports work







.

@jelin1984

Having a ROM dated 2016 compared with 2015 when it is not correct for your card is not going to yield anything extra IMO. I have warned several times against it to you in owners thread and here, *especially as the Asus Fury Strix only has 1 ROM*, *so if you brick your card it will be a paper weight IMO*.

If you really wish to flash a Strix with Tri-X ROM you will need to force flash card. Instruction in OP section *ATiFlash* > *Windows command line version* > *Forcing a flash of ROM with different SSID / DeviceID*


----------



## jelin1984

i want to flash saphire bios
to asus strix


----------



## gupsterg

Then read post 1 of this thread







, here is link







.

And pay close attention to section *ATiFlash* and within it *Windows command line version* and then *Forcing a flash of ROM with different SSID / DeviceID*.

If that does not help you flash sapphire bios to asus strix then I can not help you, unfortunately as I have nothing more to help you with







.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelin1984*
> 
> i want to flash saphire bios
> to asus strix


I have to agree with gupsterg on this... don't do it... just don't ... bad idea danger danger... you might get lucky... but then likely it will be bricked or at best not function properly. I once flashed a card like you are wanting to do... it got me nothing but a black screen non booting card.. .but it had the dual bios so no harm done.... you do not.


----------



## TheHorse

I have the NITRO Fury. I want to be sure that before I start doing anything with the BIOS, that I understand the BIOS switch.

Basically if the BIOS I try to modify and flash goes bad somehow, I can press the switch and my card will work again with stock BIOS, correct?

I'm aware that it's not idiot proof, but I have modified BIOS (on a NV card) before so I'm not completely stupid.

I also know that it's not exactly DESIGNED for this use, that it's meant for higher power + higher overclock, but it would be able to likely save a flash-gone-wrong, no?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Basically if the BIOS I try to modify and flash goes bad somehow, I can press the switch and my card will work again with stock BIOS, correct?


Yes.

Say you had switch pushed in and on that bios position a bad flash occured, you would boot card using good flash position, ie switch not pushed in. Then whilst PC is on you push the switch in and try to flash that position with good flash.


----------



## Alastair

I am a bit confused at my first real attempt at BIOS modding. I opened the rom that atomtool spat out at me after making unlock roms of the modified tri-x BIOS I was given. I am not sure what to make of these DPM values the editor is reading?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am a bit confused at my first real attempt at BIOS modding. I opened the rom that atomtool spat out at me after making unlock roms of the modified tri-x BIOS I was given. I am not sure what to make of these DPM values the editor is reading?


Those are the clocks and vcore for each power level. Eg. the 65288 default value for the 1050MHz level is the same for all cards. The resulting vcore is automatically calculated as function of the gpu "silicon quality". However you can force the vcore to any value, but you have to write it in mv i.e.: Imagine you want 1.25V for your 1050MHz, you should type 1250 where 65288 is. This way you will force the vcore to that value. Note that the 300MHz DPM0 is forced to 900mV. Im sure @gupsterg can explain it better than me!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am a bit confused at my first real attempt at BIOS modding. I opened the rom that atomtool spat out at me after making unlock roms of the modified tri-x BIOS I was given. I am not sure what to make of these DPM values the editor is reading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the clocks and vcore for each power level. Eg. the 65288 default value for the 1050MHz level is the same for all cards. The resulting vcore is automatically calculated as function of the gpu "silicon quality". However you can force the vcore to any value, but you have to write it in mv i.e.: Imagine you want 1.25V for your 1050MHz, you should type 1250 where 65288 is. This way you will force the vcore to that value. Note that the 300MHz DPM0 is forced to 900mV. Im sure @gupsterg can explain it better than me!
Click to expand...

Thats fine. That is what I figured. But I think I will just focus on DPM 7 for now when oit comes to overclocking so now what should I set the rest of the DPM 1-6 voltages to because with this BIOS I am using I do not think powerplay is working properly.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thats fine. That is what I figured. But I think I will just focus on DPM 7 for now when oit comes to overclocking so now what should I set the rest of the DPM 1-6 voltages to because with this BIOS I am using I do not think powerplay is working properly.


As far as I am aware you should not mess with the other dpm values, also DPM7 vcore cannot be lower than DPM6. you should first check what are your default VID's... he instructions are in the very first post. I have used aida64.


----------



## Performer81

For default vid he can just look into wattman.


----------



## Alastair

for crossfire owners are you applying the same modified bios to your cards or are you making BIOSes with different DPM values for each card individually?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> For default vid he can just look into wattman.


True! I forgot about wattman, not used to it x)


----------



## Performer81

If i set default VID in DPM7 to 1,3V is this also the new limit in Wattman? Because that would be nice.
1,25V is a little low.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> If i set default VID in DPM7 to 1,3V is this also the new limit in Wattman? Because that would be nice.
> 1,25V is a little low.


if you set it to 1300 mV it will run at 1300 mV, but I'm not sure about the limits in wattman. keep in mind that the vcore that you impose should be a multiple of 6.25. 1300/6.25 = 208, so 1300mV would be ok.


----------



## Performer81

Hmm i tried it. I set DPM7 to 1300 and flashed it. Vid is still 1,243 and voltage around 1,21 under load so it did not seem to work


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Hmm i tried it. I set DPM7 to 1300 and flashed it. Vid is still 1,243 and voltage around 1,21 under load so it did not work


Could you try to reset your driver?
Preferences : Restore Factory Defaults.
Then:
Gaming: Global Settings: Global Wattman: Reset

This might work.


----------



## Performer81

Yes indeed,thx. Sadly i can´t set any voltage between 1,25 and 1,3V, it always jumps back to 1,25.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Yes indeed,thx. Sadly i can´t set any voltage between 1,25 and 1,3V, it always jumps back to 1,25.


Uninstall any oveclocking and monitoring software. Uninstall drivers and then use DDU to wipe clean in safe mode with shut down immediately after DDU finishes. Unplug PC and wait 5 minutes. restart and install drovers.
Should fix the problem.


----------



## shadowxaero

I made similar bios for each card. However to flash the bios make sure you have crossfire disabled. What ever the "slave" card is so to speak wont be able to be flashed will linked to the primary.

But Yea both of my cards have the same OC and voltages.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Uninstall any oveclocking and monitoring software. Uninstall drivers and then use DDU to wipe clean in safe mode with shut down immediately after DDU finishes. Unplug PC and wait 5 minutes. restart and install drovers.
> Should fix the problem.


Thx but that doesnt work. I think thats a problem with wattman, it does not know any voltage higher than 1,25 with Fiji.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Thx but that doesnt work. I think thats a problem with wattman, it does not know any voltage higher than 1,25 with Fiji.


Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying. I thought you meant that you could not have an applied voltage in bios higher than 1.250v (will not change for you, stuck). Setting voltage in Wattman is limited to 1.250v for most cards. Gupsterg gave a good write-up on the whys (1.250v) of this. You should be able to apply higher voltages than this from bios though, as long as you don't interfere with Wattman.


----------



## ressonantia

So, thanks to wattman + afterburner I've been able to tune my VID to the lowest stable voltages. I took a baseline of -36mV from afterburner and then applied that uniformly to wattman for each of the 6 states, then I further lowered DPM 6 and 7 so that they are -48mV. With that I used the bios editor to commit that to a custom bios and flashed. So far so good


----------



## Alastair

Has anyone tried Sapphire Nitro roms on a Tri-X?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Okay thx.
> This is from XFX Fury Triple dissipation:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.95000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.08100 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.24300 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my other bios switch i run a sapphire TRI-X OC Bios (higher bios version and higher MPDL (300 insted of 210), which i hope is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and also runs fine.


OCP, OVP, UVP, VMAX sames as Fury Tri-X / Fury X (ref PCB). VR_Hot differs 92°C, OTP threshold is 99°C due to it having 7°C value. Any chance of a dump of your stock ROM so I can see PowerPlay VRM temp limits?


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OCP, OVP, UVP, VMAX sames as Fury Tri-X / Fury X (ref PCB). VR_Hot differs 92°C, OTP threshold is 99°C due to it having 7°C value. Any chance of a dump of your stock ROM so I can see PowerPlay VRM temp limits?


Here:

http://filehorst.de/d/bJmCuEiG


----------



## ressonantia

I don't know how, but I tweaked some voltages in my custom ROM and reflashed it. Basically did the same thing I've done before (change values, save ROM, flash ROM, DDU shutdown, turn computer off, turn on, install drivers) but now I seem to have gotten a different version of Wattman, and lost relive?


----------



## gupsterg

What your seeing extra is memory states/clocking section







. I get this when on custom ROM







. I have not checked if it's due to my ROM having OverDrive RAM MHz limit inreased from stock 500MHz to 600MHz, did you modify that in ROM?

IIRC I still got Relive on custom ROM, I'll double check







.


----------



## ressonantia

No, I haven't modified any Overdrive limits, and I can't change it in Wattman. Its kinda just greyed out. Not sure if the Min Acoustic Limit works, might try that out later but I don't have Relive (not that I used it anyway)


----------



## gupsterg

Relive defo works on my custom Fury X Undervolt ROM and 24/7 OC ROM, checked in Win 7 will try Win 10 ASAP.

Undervolt ROM looks like this in Fiji bios editor / WattMan in Win 7.



24/7 OC ROM looks like this in Fiji bios editor / WattMan in Win 7.



You maybe seeing Min.acoustic limit and memory states section (even if greyed out) as you have a Nano. I should receive a Fury Nitro next week so will see what I see in WattMan. I will try a ROM where I created more states of HBM clock that may show the memory state section on mine.

Min.acoustic limit is moddable in ROM > PowerPlay, in OP section *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* > *Archive* > *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders* is an image I marked of PowerPlay.


----------



## ressonantia

Hi @gupsterg, this is the first time since installing the Relive drivers that I've seen it this way. Before, it was the same as yours. I think its because somehow the option to disable automatically disable Windows from downloading drivers is not working. So when I first log into the computer, its grabbing whatever AMD drivers from Windows Update and that is sorta conflicting with the Relive drivers? It seems having driver version 16.50 with the AMD settings version of 2016.1211 is what is causing me to see these extra settings on my NANO.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I'm now the proud owner of a Fury X with waterblock. Max OC by the previous owner on stock bios was 1140mhz. What kind of OC should I expect with a bios flash?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

1075







nah, probably about the same really... just depends on what his settings/votages were anyway.


----------



## kilo17

I guess I could have posted my Strap for HBM here instead of on a new thread. It has tighter timings than the 400 Mhz stock strap. Doesn't seem to make a huge difference in mining but possibly in gaming.

Og note, I have not finished with all of the timings in the strap, mostly the common ones like tCL, tRCD etc. I should have a more complete strap in a day or two.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621524/tightened-straps-for-hbm-on-fury-nano-x-pro-duo-fiji/0_20#post_25795538


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo17*
> 
> I guess I could have posted my Strap for HBM here instead of on a new thread. It has tighter timings than the 400 Mhz stock strap. Doesn't seem to make a huge difference in mining but possibly in gaming.
> 
> Og note, I have not finished with all of the timings in the strap, mostly the common ones like tCL, tRCD etc. I should have a more complete strap in a day or two.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621524/tightened-straps-for-hbm-on-fury-nano-x-pro-duo-fiji/0_20#post_25795538


Could you please post exactly what the original timings were and what you changed them to? Thank you.


----------



## supermiguel

So if you are using custom cooling on the Fury X, is there a way to disable fan control??


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So if you are using custom cooling on the Fury X, is there a way to disable fan control??


MSI Afterburner will let you.

But why does it matter?


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> MSI Afterburner will let you.
> 
> But why does it matter?


Maybe it doesnt matter, but dont want my card to be thinking about turning something on that doesnt exist







maybe they use some processing power doing fan calculation XD


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> Maybe it doesnt matter, but dont want my card to be thinking about turning something on that doesnt exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they use some processing power doing fan calculation XD


What's your stable OC with custom cooling? I'm gaming at 1150/600 with max temps at 38 C.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> What's your stable OC with custom cooling? I'm gaming at 1150/600 with max temps at 38 C.


im at 1145/545 about 35C on 1, 45 on another and 55C on third one... worse than stock, but still playing with thermal paste, serial/parallel, etc etc

Also for those of you with multiple video cards, do you set your VID differently per card?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So if you are using custom cooling on the Fury X, is there a way to disable fan control??


It may have got disabled when I knocked out some monitoring, I will have to double check. @Alastair has one of those ROMs perhaps he can confirm?


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It may have got disabled when I knocked out some monitoring, I will have to double check. @Alastair has one of those ROMs perhaps he can confirm?


Ill wait for that







Can you explain Power Limits? Like how can i obtain the values to put on TDP, TDC and MPDL?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> im at 1145/545 about 35C on 1, 45 on another and 55C on third one... worse than stock, but still playing with thermal paste, serial/parallel, etc etc
> 
> Also for those of you with multiple video cards, do you set your VID differently per card?


I don't have a multi card setup, but generally the cooler Fiji runs (leakage), the lower the voltage can be set and be stable. The transition point is around 50C (the exact point varies card to card). Less voltage also means less heat.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I don't have a multi card setup, but generally the cooler Fiji runs (leakage), the lower the voltage can be set and be stable. The transition point is around 50C (the exact point varies card to card). Less voltage also means less heat.


How hot is too hot for this cards under load???


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> Ill wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain Power Limits? Like how can i obtain the values to put on TDP, TDC and MPDL?


When on stock ROM and you OC using MSI AB, etc and you use say PowerLimit of 20% to stabilise an OC, then I would add that % to the values from stock ROM when making a mod ROM. Also ref OP section *How to edit PowerLimit*.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So if you are using custom cooling on the Fury X, is there a way to disable fan control??
> 
> 
> 
> It may have got disabled when I knocked out some monitoring, I will have to double check. @Alastair has one of those ROMs perhaps he can confirm?
Click to expand...

I actually cant recall. I havent been on those roms for a while.


----------



## Bojamijams

How do you get rid of the INVALID PC BIOS message when trying to flash a new custom ROM?

I read and re-read the OP and gupsterg mentions that if you get that error it means you didn't fix the checksum, but when I use the -cf option to fix checksum, it doesn't make this error go away

If I then force the flash (with the -f option) it writes it but I lose access to Wattman in Catalyst and only get Global Chill

I am using buildzoid's 1.3VID Fury BIOS FYI


----------



## Notarnicola

I have my fury x on moded bios. I just changed the power limit but im still getting 1 problem. maybe my furyx doesn't like voltage but when i change it to +50mV it start to get random black screen, but it work nomally (but untill i get that fixed im not going to use more than 25mV). At sock volt it can do 1140/800mhz trixx memory max is 800mhz. Any solution for that black screen?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/6b3uu/


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notarnicola*
> 
> I have my fury x on moded bios. I just changed the power limit but im still getting 1 problem. maybe my furyx doesn't like voltage but when i change it to +50mV it start to get random black screen, but it work nomally (but untill i get that fixed im not going to use more than 25mV). At sock volt it can do 1140/800mhz trixx memory max is 800mhz. Any solution for that black screen?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/6b3uu/


How did you mos your bios? My max memory speed with stock bios is 600mhz in some games and 500mhz in others.


----------



## rubenlol2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notarnicola*
> 
> I have my fury x on moded bios. I just changed the power limit but im still getting 1 problem. maybe my furyx doesn't like voltage but when i change it to +50mV it start to get random black screen, but it work nomally (but untill i get that fixed im not going to use more than 25mV). At sock volt it can do 1140/800mhz trixx memory max is 800mhz. Any solution for that black screen?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/6b3uu/




You must have some error regarding the memory clock not setting until you set the voltages, try using stock memory clock and see if it still black screens with +50mv.

(no way you actually have 800mhz hbm frequency, what tirenation)


----------



## Notarnicola

At stock setting i can go for 50mV no problem. 75mV same random black sceen.
-Stock +150% 0mV --> Fire strike (no problem)
-Stock +150% 50mV-->Fire strike (no problem)
-Stock +150% 75mV-->Fire strike (random black screen)

As for the hbm overclock how can i really test if it is applying? Gpu-z says "Bandwidth:819.2 GB/s". And hwinfo reads" Gpu memory clock: 800mhz".
When at 800mhz the GPU VR VDDC Temperature gets hot like 77º 100% fan speed, when at stock it gets 71º at 45% fan. By playing cause in fire strike its always arround 65º.


----------



## Alastair

800MHz will not be stable. That is a guarantee. 600MHz is the most you will likely get. As the next step up is around the 650 mark and no one has managed above 600.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 800MHz will not be stable. That is a guarantee. 600MHz is the most you will likely get. As the next step up is around the 650 mark and no one has managed above 600.


Xtreme Addict did









http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142320


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 800MHz will not be stable. That is a guarantee. 600MHz is the most you will likely get. As the next step up is around the 650 mark and no one has managed above 600.
> 
> 
> 
> Xtreme Addict did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142320
Click to expand...

With bios mods, monitoring locked out, crazy voltages and LN2.


----------



## kfxsti

I was tickled to death to get 550 lol. 800??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> I was tickled to death to get 550 lol. 800??


Super difficult to get 600 with crossfire.


----------



## Notarnicola

I redid the fire strike extreme. +50% power +0mV.

It may be a bug for memory dont know...


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

Run the AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark and look at the Memory Read/Write/Copy to compare to Fiji at known HBM speeds.


----------



## Notarnicola

Yeah i run aida64 gpgpu its doing nothing for those speed. so bug.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP updated







.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Is there any reason to mod Bios now that Sapphire TRIXX allows for voltage increase? I am looking for a more stable OC. Some games will run at 600mhz mem, others will crash at 545.


----------



## gupsterg

I use mainly MSI AB/RivaTuner for monitoring on occasions, I don't use TriXX.

WattMan just on occasions for gaining experience on it's functionality and seeing if custom ROM with WattMan has issues, etc.

a) I mod ROM due to not wanting to use MSI AB, etc to setup card how I want for say 24/7 use







, I will/have used it for "on the fly" testing/tweaking.

b) No programs allows HBM voltage offset, ROM does







.

c) There are also other tweaks I do, which programs do not allow access to







.


----------



## Alastair

How does one change HBM voltage?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use mainly MSI AB/RivaTuner for monitoring on occasions, I don't use TriXX.
> 
> WattMan just on occasions for gaining experience on it's functionality and seeing if custom ROM with WattMan has issues, etc.
> 
> a) I mod ROM due to not wanting to use MSI AB, etc to setup card how I want for say 24/7 use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will/have used it for "on the fly" testing/tweaking.
> 
> b) No programs allows HBM voltage offset, ROM does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> c) There are also other tweaks I do, which programs do not allow access to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Watchdogs 2 always crashes when I add voltage or with HMB at 545 and no additional core voltage. Will a custom rom fix either problem?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How does one change HBM voltage?


^ this.... I was wondering too actually... or at least a link to a custom rom with bit of an increase already so I could try for 600 mhz


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How does one change HBM voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ^ this.... I was wondering too actually... or at least a link to a custom rom with bit of an increase already so I could try for 600 mhz


You need a HBM voltage offset in ROM







. Discussed before in thread ~6mths+ ago







. OP has had stock ROMs with VDDC/MVDDC offsets (plus some info) ~6mths+ ago placed there







. Thread also has screen video of how to change the hexadecimal value, etc ~6mths+ ago







.

I will do a section in OP ASAP with all info neatly shown







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Watchdogs 2 always crashes when I add voltage or with HMB at 545 and no additional core voltage. Will a custom rom fix either problem?


All I can advise is try it and see







.

I have had the Fury X shown in my sig/rig since March 16. I do a lot of [email protected] and varied gaming. I have also gone from being at 1080P/120Hz screen to 1440P/144MHz/FS screen. I can't say I have had an issue with my OC set via ROM and truly am enjoying Fury X







.

Recently I got Lords of the fallen on a steam sale, this games is shown to use 



 @ 1080P, Fury X @ 1440P with same settings is using ~3.9GB and giving better performance







. Also played things like SWBF, Crysis, TR13, NFS, etc without issue, plan to get TW3, don't think Watchdogs is my cup of tea and GTA V hasn't excited me either to buy it.

*** edit ***

Out of the 11 Fiji cards I've had, only 2 or 3 ran 545MHz without MVDDC increase. I have been using +25mV on HBM pretty much within a month or so of getting the Fury X. 600MHz only 1x Fury X was bench stable, needed +100mV offset on HBM.

HBM OC'ing yields very little performance gains. I posted 500/545/600MHz at various clocks in my Fury X 3DMark 13 Mega bench (FS / FSE / FSU over 250+ runs) (and some in the past this thread). Pop over there and I will take the links from OP and show compares







. I only have been running HBM OC/overvolt for 2 reasons:-

i) HBM clock OC gains be back some lost performance from increasing GPU voltage, which leads to loss of scaling from every level of VDDC increase. Seen from the mega bench testing.

ii) HBM overvolt as experiment to see if it has detrimental long term effect.

HBM does have a temp sensor, from the JEDEC PDF, IIRC it states HBM will "cut back" on performance if temps are not "safe". From posted info by Martin Malik (author of HWiNFO) AMD don't expose the monitoring data for it IIRC. You with your WC setup can't see HBM temps being an issue, I also don't see it an issue on Fury X AIO and air cooled Fury with fan profile mods.


----------



## Alastair

Oh so there is no way to change HBM voltage with the BIOS editor?


----------



## gupsterg

Nope.

You have 2 options without resorting to hard volt mod.

i) No factory ROM has the HBM voltage offset so you need the ROMs in OP, which will need manual hex editing as you require.

ii) i2c command via MSI AB command switch. Unwinder author of MSI AB said I shouldn't use it when I posted info on Guru3D, but I've had no issue sending command on severals cards.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need a HBM voltage offset in ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Discussed before in thread ~6mths+ ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP has had stock ROMs with VDDC/MVDDC offsets (plus some info) ~6mths+ ago placed there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thread also has screen video of how to change the hexadecimal value, etc ~6mths+ ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will do a section in OP ASAP with all info neatly shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> All I can advise is try it and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have had the Fury X shown in my sig/rig since March 16. I do a lot of [email protected] and varied gaming. I have also gone from being at 1080P/120Hz screen to 1440P/144MHz/FS screen. I can't say I have had an issue with my OC set via ROM and truly am enjoying Fury X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Recently I got Lords of the fallen on a steam sale, this games is shown to use
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1080P, Fury X @ 1440P with same settings is using ~3.9GB and giving better performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also played things like SWBF, Crysis, TR13, NFS, etc without issue, plan to get TW3, don't think Watchdogs is my cup of tea and GTA V hasn't excited me either to buy it.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Out of the 11 Fiji cards I've had, only 2 or 3 ran 545MHz without MVDDC increase. I have been using +25mV on HBM pretty much within a month or so of getting the Fury X. 600MHz only 1x Fury X was bench stable, needed +100mV offset on HBM.
> 
> HBM OC'ing yields very little performance gains. I posted 500/545/600MHz at various clocks in my Fury X 3DMark 13 Mega bench (FS / FSE / FSU over 250+ runs) (and some in the past this thread). Pop over there and I will take the links from OP and show compares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I only have been running HBM OC/overvolt for 2 reasons:-
> 
> i) HBM clock OC gains be back some lost performance from increasing GPU voltage, which leads to loss of scaling from every level of VDDC increase. Seen from the mega bench testing.
> 
> ii) HBM overvolt as experiment to see if it has detrimental long term effect.
> 
> HBM does have a temp sensor, from the JEDEC PDF, IIRC it states HBM will "cut back" on performance if temps are not "safe". From posted info by Martin Malik (author of HWiNFO) AMD don't expose the monitoring data for it IIRC. You with your WC setup can't see HBM temps being an issue, I also don't see it an issue on Fury X AIO and air cooled Fury with fan profile mods.


I can bench Time Spy at 1130/600 with no voltage adjustments whatsoever. I can also run Deus Ex. For some reason, Watchdogs 2 is only stable with core speed adjusted up to 1130. If I add core voltage or set the HBM to 545, Watchdogs 2 is unstable. Battlefield 1 is stable at 545, but not 600. Therefore, my HBM overclock is very game dependent.

I am trying to find information on how to modify my ROM to increase HBM voltage. There is a ton of information and over 150 pages on this thread. Sorting through the content and piecing together the exact information I need is a bit daunting, but I'll focus my search on the pages from 5-7 months ago. Looks like calculating the ASIC quality is important too.


----------



## gupsterg

ASIC quality give some insight into leakage.

OP should have neat HBM section later this afternoon, it's morning here now.


----------



## Korgan

Hi all!

I own a R9 Nano and I wanted to have the frequencies stable and the card less noisier. This is my fan mod.







With +50% powerlimit I can run the card @ 1060Mhz without drops. The card never passes 80c.



Next up is modding the BIOS so I dont have to use Wattman


----------



## bluezone

Interesting MOD. You don't fool around when tackling problem.


----------



## kinsik

Hi, could anyone assist in finding modded bios for Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro with 400 mhz straps applied to 500 mhz. Thnx


----------



## chulu

Korgan, Interesting mod.

You said you wanted a less noisier card, is it really quieter now?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinsik*
> 
> Hi, could anyone assist in finding modded bios for Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro with 400 mhz straps applied to 500 mhz. Thnx


what does it mean to have 400MHz straps applied to 500?

Also if Fiji HBM works in steps (500,545,600) why is 590MHz stable for me yet 600 is not. Surely at 590 it would be defaulting to the 600MHz step and should be just as unstable as 600?


----------



## kinsik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> what does it mean to have 400MHz straps applied to 500?


It means to make tighter memory straps for 500 Mhz taken from 400 Mhz step.
Like sated in post by gupsterg

"Will replace ROM packs in OP hopefully this weekend . There will be:- i) stock ROM (UEFI) ii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets (Non-UEFI) iii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets plus *400MHz strap timings in 500MHz & 600MHz straps* (Non-UEFI) for Fury Tri-X STD & OC, Fury X and Nano (all ref AMD PCB) "


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinsik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> what does it mean to have 400MHz straps applied to 500?
> 
> 
> 
> It means to make tighter memory straps for 500 Mhz taken from 400 Mhz step.
> Like sated in post by gupsterg
> 
> "Will replace ROM packs in OP hopefully this weekend . There will be:- i) stock ROM (UEFI) ii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets (Non-UEFI) iii) modded ROM with editable VDDC/MVDDC offsets plus *400MHz strap timings in 500MHz & 600MHz straps* (Non-UEFI) for Fury Tri-X STD & OC, Fury X and Nano (all ref AMD PCB) "
Click to expand...

Oh ok cool. Will the 400mhz straps stil work when running an OC like 600MHz ? Is their a performance boost from running 400MHz straps?


----------



## kinsik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh ok cool. Will the 400mhz straps stil work when running an OC like 600MHz ? Is their a performance boost from running 400MHz straps?


I assume there should be. But need to test this or someone should reply who has already done it.


----------



## gupsterg

Makes very little difference, affects stabilty more IMO. Info is within the thread.

Even just pure HBM clock differences make small difference IMO. If you view my started threads via my profile page you will find a thread with 250+ Fury X 3DM benches. 3x differing GPU clocks, with differing voltage to show negative performance scaling plus 3x HBM clocks thrown in.


----------



## 99belle99

I'm trying to flash a bios with ATIWin Flash and keep getting error VBIOS image not found. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gupsterg

Is checksum fixed?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I'm trying to flash a bios with ATIWin Flash and keep getting error VBIOS image not found. What am I doing wrong?


What steps are you following to flash the BIOS?

I've heard you should not flash BIOS from Windows. I have done it and have not run into issues, but if you wish to be ultra safe, try following a guide like this.

*How I flashed my BIOS from windows*


Verified all windows monitoring software was closed.
Verified switches on GPUs were in first position (closest to rear of case)
Downloaded ATIFlash.
Extracted to C:\AtiFlash
Copied/Downloaded appropriate BIOS file to C:\AtiFlash
Launched an administrative command prompt and navigated to the AtiFlash folder via:

Code:



Code:


CD C:\AtiFlash


Found the ID's of my GPUs by running:

Code:



Code:


AtiFlash -i

_-i_ Will list VGA devices and show their IDs.

Backed up my old BIOS by running the following where X is the ID of the VGA device I got in the previous step and backupfile.rom is where the rom will be stored:

Code:



Code:


AtiFlash -s X backupfile.rom

_-s_ Saves current BIOS image from flash memory of VGA to a location you specify

Wrote new BIOS by running:

Code:



Code:


AtiFlash -f -p X newbios.rom

_-f_ Forces flashing regardless of security checks
_-p_ Writes bios from file to VGA flash

*CAUTION*
There's an inherent risk with playing with your BIOS despite any amount of precautions you take. Please be very sure of what you are doing before following these steps. I am simply providing you with the method I chose to flash my BIOS. I am not claiming this to be the best method or the only method and I certainly won't take responsibility if following this damages your cards.

If I haven't scared you away and you do try to follow this and run into an error, take a screenshot or copy and paste your Command prompt window here.


----------



## gupsterg

OP has guide on GUI/CLI flashing within windows and warnings not to have monitoring apps, etc open when flashing.

There is no pure dos flash tool for Fiji onwards







.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP has guide on GUI/CLI flashing within windows and warnings not to have monitoring apps, etc open when flashing.


Personally, I was not able to figure out how to flash a BIOS from the OP when I first tried. Seeing that the person I responded to was in the same boat, I felt it prudent to provide them the guidance that I would have needed. But, I should have included not running any monitoring software. I will update my post with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> There is no pure dos flash tool for Fiji onwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The guide I linked to won't work on Fiji?


----------



## AlKappaccino

Greetings,

late to this party, but anyways. I started to oc my Fury X again, after I went back to stock when ReLive came live and now I want to share some OC results with you.

I use OPs custom BIOS and changed MVDDC back to stock 1.300V. My card at stock runs VID on DPM7 with 1.187V which I changed to 1.231V. I used the already set +25mV offset but decreased VID of DPM0-DPM6 accordingly to match stock values again. So DPM0-6 is stock and DPM7 is around 1.256V under usage.

Core Clock on 1140mhz at 1.256V runs stable so far, running multiple stress tests. OC in percent = +8%

HBM can run stock with -25mV but for 545mhz, 1.300V is necessary Going higher results in memory error. OC in percent = +8%

GPU gets around 48-50°C, VDDC Temp get as high as 65°C and MVDDC is around 49°C. Logged with HWiNFO64.
I use a pretty aggressive cooling curve though, running 1,900rpm most of the time, which is an acceptable noise level for me.

And before I forget, my HW is: Windows 10, AMD ReLive 17.3.1, Radeon Fury X, Xeon E3-1231v3, [email protected] of DDR3 ram

So I ran a few benches to see the performance difference between stock, core oc, HBM oc and both overclocked. I ran each test 3 times and used the average of those for the diagrams.



Spoiler: Valley Benchmark









So first of, Valley benchmark with Ultra Preset. Min and Max FPS is not that important. 0,1/1/99-percentile would be much better, but I wanted to keep it simple. Let's talk about avg. FPS then.
We can see, that HBM oc only already gives us a boost of around +12%. Core OC gives us a boost of +15%. OCing both, results in literally the same, even a bit less. Even though the card maintained their max clock speeds, some kind of throttling seems to take place.



Spoiler: 3D Mark






[/IMG]



Next up, 3D Mark. In Fire Strikes High Performance test, HBM oc gives +2%, core and both oced give around +8% performance boost. Again Core gives you more performance per % of oc, but oc on both tends to be even a tidbit worse than ocing only the core.

Heading over to 3D Marks Time Spy benchmark, we see a very interesting result. HBM oc now gives us -1.7% performance in overall score, on graphics it's withing margin of error. Core oc however increases our performance by around +5%. Again, OC on botch results the same.



Spoiler: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided







On Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (DX:MD) I used the built in benchmark on DX12, combined with a custom preset (Ultra with tweaks) I set up for my game. We can now see, that HBM oc does nothing and even the 8% core clock increase gives us only 4,8% FPS increase. I was curious whether the increased HBM clock really does nothing, so I also measured the frametimes using OCAT/PresentMon with those results:



Spoiler: Frame Times over 30sec in DX:MD










While definitely not the best frametimes, we see that HBM oc performs exactly as stock. Only core clock increase results in a better avg. result but oc on both give us the shortest spikes and overall best timings. Which is interesting, considering the reported FPS is the same.

*Conclusion:* While not the most comprehensive benchmark, I get a similar pattern throughout each test and I try to extend that when I got time. HBM oc does literally nothing at all, with the exception of Valley benchmark. Increasing the core clock results in minor performance increases, but you're very limited on how far you can push the card. A typical combination of both, seems to run the card into some kind of throttling (The clockspeeds stayed at max though). We can often see a slight decreased performance, even though it should be always slightly higher at minimum. But temps are okay, so are the used voltages. As of now, it seems that you gain nothing from HBM OC, but it may vary in different applications. I'll try to look further into this.

Oh and yeah, here are some AIDA64 screen I took. One is full stock (1050/500), the other full oc (1140/545):



Spoiler: AIDA64


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Wow, just wow. +rep

Very detailed. Thank you for this!

I notice that my 3D mark score is much higher at 1140/600 compared with 1140/500. I wonder what causes the throttling in your situation.


----------



## gupsterg

AlKappaccino

+rep







, thank you for the sharing of your data







.

I'm glad the information in OP has allowed you to bios mod







.

I have seen the same "low improvements" HBM clock increase







.

Do you mind if I quote your post and place in OP in it's own section for others to view?[


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> What steps are you following to flash the BIOS?
> 
> *I've heard you should not flash BIOS from Windows.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have done it and have not run into issues, but if you wish to be ultra safe, try following a guide like this.
> 
> *How I flashed my BIOS from windows*
> 
> 
> Verified all windows monitoring software was closed.
> Verified switches on GPUs were in first position (closest to rear of case)
> Downloaded ATIFlash.
> Extracted to C:\AtiFlash
> Copied/Downloaded appropriate BIOS file to C:\AtiFlash
> Launched an administrative command prompt and navigated to the AtiFlash folder via:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CD C:\AtiFlash
> 
> 
> Found the ID's of my GPUs by running:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AtiFlash -i
> 
> _-i_ Will list VGA devices and show their IDs.
> 
> Backed up my old BIOS by running the following where X is the ID of the VGA device I got in the previous step and backupfile.rom is where the rom will be stored:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AtiFlash -s X backupfile.rom
> 
> _-s_ Saves current BIOS image from flash memory of VGA to a location you specify
> 
> Wrote new BIOS by running:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AtiFlash -f -p X newbios.rom
> 
> _-f_ Forces flashing regardless of security checks
> _-p_ Writes bios from file to VGA flash
> 
> *CAUTION*
> There's an inherent risk with playing with your BIOS despite any amount of precautions you take. Please be very sure of what you are doing before following these steps. I am simply providing you with the method I chose to flash my BIOS. I am not claiming this to be the best method or the only method and I certainly won't take responsibility if following this damages your cards.
> 
> If I haven't scared you away and you do try to follow this and run into an error, take a screenshot or copy and paste your Command prompt window here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OP has guide on GUI/CLI flashing within windows and warnings not to have monitoring apps, etc open when flashing.
> 
> *There is no pure dos flash tool for Fiji onwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


I was merely pointing out what you heard is not right, that was all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Personally, I was not able to figure out how to flash a BIOS from the OP when I first tried. Seeing that the person I responded to was in the same boat, I felt it prudent to provide them the guidance that I would have needed. But, I should have included not running any monitoring software. I will update my post with that.
> The guide I linked to won't work on Fiji?


Never said your guide would not work. I'm sorry if OP is not to your liking, unfortunately some can use it with ease and others can't.


----------



## AlKappaccino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Wow, just wow. +rep
> 
> Very detailed. Thank you for this!
> 
> I notice that my 3D mark score is much higher at 1140/600 compared with 1140/500. I wonder what causes the throttling in your situation.


Can you run 600 stable? I tried with different approaches, but 545 seems to be max. Funnily enough, back then I had 560 stable and 570 ran unstable. But I didn't know about HBMs stepping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AlKappaccino
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thank you for the sharing of your data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm glad the information in OP has allowed you to bios mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have seen the same "low improvements" HBM clock increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do you mind if I quote your post and place in OP in it's own section for others to view?[


First of, thank you for your detailed topic. It's very helpful information indeed. And feel free to use my information as you please.

As data show, HBM doesn't do much, sure. But the fact that it always seems to be this tidbit lower @1140/545 than @1140/500 makes me curious. My first guess would be, that the card runs into it's power limit, but increasing it doesn't change the result. So either that is not the case or the card ignores the changed power limit. But that can't be the case on the other hand, since the card is able to maintain it's clock speeds just fine.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlKappaccino*
> 
> Can you run 600 stable? I tried with different approaches, but 545 seems to be max. Funnily enough, back then I had 560 stable and 570 ran unstable. But I didn't know about HBMs stepping.
> First of, thank you for your detailed topic. It's very helpful information indeed. And feel free to use my information as you please.
> 
> As data show, HBM doesn't do much, sure. But the fact that it always seems to be this tidbit lower @1140/545 than @1140/500 makes me curious. My first guess would be, that the card runs into it's power limit, but increasing it doesn't change the result. So either that is not the case or the card ignores the changed power limit. But that can't be the case on the other hand, since the card is able to maintain it's clock speeds just fine.


On certain games, 600 is stable (Deus Ex) On others, 545 is stables (Metro Last Light). On others, only 500 is stable (Watchdogs 2).


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> On certain games, 600 is stable (Deus Ex) On others, 545 is stable (Metro Last Light Redux). On others, only 500 is stable (Watchdogs 2).


----------



## AlKappaccino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> On certain games, 600 is stable (Deus Ex) On others, 545 is stables (Metro Last Light). On others, only 500 is stable (Watchdogs 2).


Yeah, it always differs from application to application. I'm curious if and how much performance you get in Deus Ex when running 600 instead of 545/500.


----------



## gupsterg

@AlKappaccino

Info on HBM is very scarce. When Martin Malik (Author of HWiNFO) added support for Fiji he mentioned IIRC in one of his posts that HBM should have a temp sensor but either AMD are not allowing access via driver or monitoring not enabled at HW level for SW to access.

Viewing the JEDEC HBM PDF, HBM does have temp sensor and it will alter its "performance" if temp is too high. I have no other info







.

I also did this thread, the impact of HBM speeds even at higher resolution seemed negligible to me. I concur with your conclusion







.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I was merely pointing out what you heard is not right, that was all.


Oh I see.
Good to know for the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Never said your guide would not work. I'm sorry if OP is not to your liking, unfortunately some can use it with ease and others can't.


I don't mean to say that the OP is bad or not well made. It is very useful and well made. I personally view it like documentation. It's got a list of all the tools you could need and a description of how to use each tool. Unfortunately, for someone like me who had no idea what they were doing before doing this, it's hard to know where to start. A more standard guide saying "Here's where you start. Here's what tools you need and what they do" is the sort of thing I needed.


----------



## gupsterg

I will add your guide in a section







. I did Fiji OP a little different from Hawaii bios mod.

That had a lot more manual edits highlighted first, later HawaiiReader screens. Why I kept Hawaii bios mod that way was:-

i) it was meant to serve as something others could use to see "hey this is how manual editing is done" so when something new like Fiji/Polaris happened "modders" could ref how to go about it in a way. Many past bios mod threads I had seen lacked that depth, so you didn't get as much info to know "AtomBios".

ii) a lot "we" discovered on Hawaii first by ROM compares, "we" were marking hex/tables manually and figuring stuff out. Hours/days were spent by "us" on it. Fiji was a piece of cake in comparison as "we" by then knew to use the Linux driver to see structures of some of the tables.

There is plenty "we" don't know, my aim has always been with both threads to arm viewers with "manual" editing info more, so more are exploring and giving their "take". It happened in Hawaii, but not in Fiji.

I believe Fiji OP was more accessible to all as tried to keep it "streamlined", but as always, like other things, it won't be perfect.

I have no software / hardware formal qualification, did work in "PC field" ~8yrs many years ago, I'm just a "PC enthusiast" learning from members experiences and sharing my own







.


----------



## noeb42

If i increase the powerlimit (e.g. in wattman, trixx, etc.) to a value like +10%, will this affect all three powerlimit values (TDP, TDC AND MPDL) ?


----------



## Blameless

Grabbed a Sapphire Fury Nitro OC+ while they were on sale for $250.

Been playing around with it for a bit and the board seems to have a hardware TDP cap at ~400w. I've tried increasing the TDP/TDC limits in the firmware, but nothing past 400w has any effect, nor does any combination of firmware limit plus power slider. I can induce throttling even at stock clocks with an undervolt in certain extremely high current demand apps (Furmark and OCCT, for example).

I take it that this will require a hardware mod to bypass?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Grabbed a Sapphire Fury Nitro OC+ while they were on sale for $250.
> 
> Been playing around with it for a bit and the board seems to have a hardware TDP cap at ~400w. I've tried increasing the TDP/TDC limits in the firmware, but nothing past 400w has any effect, nor does any combination of firmware limit plus power slider. I can induce throttling even at stock clocks with an undervolt in certain extremely high current demand apps (Furmark and OCCT, for example).
> 
> I take it that this will require a hardware mod to bypass?


You can flash a Fury X bios.

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2016/03/r9-fury-and-fury-x-high-voltage-high.html?m=1


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> You can flash a Fury X bios.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2016/03/r9-fury-and-fury-x-high-voltage-high.html?m=1


I've tried his modded Fury Nitro BIOS...doesn't get past the 400w limit I'm encountering.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Grabbed a Sapphire Fury Nitro OC+ while they were on sale for $250.
> 
> Been playing around with it for a bit and the board seems to have a hardware TDP cap at ~400w. I've tried increasing the TDP/TDC limits in the firmware, but nothing past 400w has any effect, nor does any combination of firmware limit plus power slider. I can induce throttling even at stock clocks with an undervolt in certain extremely high current demand apps (Furmark and OCCT, for example).
> 
> I take it that this will require a hardware mod to bypass?


Are you sure of this 400w cap? Could this be the reason why we get negative scaling past certain clock+voltage combinations, even when knocking of the card's monitoring system?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Are you sure of this 400w cap?


Yes.

I haven't had the part long, but since Furmark and OCCT 3.1.0 are my first line line of tests (OCCT in particular pulls more current than anything else I've ever heard of) it didn't take long to realize that nothing I was doing (including using several modded BIOSes and modding my own) could cause the card to crack ~400w of power draw for more than a split second and that hitting this limit results in throttling even if all other variables are accounted for.

It's a logical/reasonable cap...the VRM even on the Nitro (which is one of the best) is not good for much more than 400-460w, depending on voltage/leakage of the GPU, and the board has input fuses that will blow at around 450-480w.

I was just hoping to squeeze another 20-30w out of mine before running into throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Could this be the reason why we get negative scaling past certain clock+voltage combinations, even when knocking of the card's monitoring system?


It's quite probable.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I haven't had the part long, but since Furmark and OCCT 3.1.0 are my first line line of tests (OCCT in particular pulls more current than anything else I've ever heard of) it didn't take long to realize that nothing I was doing (including using several modded BIOSes and modding my own) could cause the card to crack ~400w of power draw for more than a split second and that hitting this limit results in throttling even if all other variables are accounted for.
> 
> It's a logical/reasonable cap...the VRM even on the Nitro (which is one of the best) is not good for much more than 400-460w, depending on voltage/leakage of the GPU, and the board has input fuses that will blow at around 450-480w.
> 
> I was just hoping to squeeze another 20-30w out of mine before running into throttling.
> It's quite probable.


There must be a physical hard limit, something on the pcb that we must knock off to override this limit... hummm


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> There must be a physical hard limit, something on the pcb that we must knock off to override this limit... hummm


The IR voltage control IC is where I'd start looking for a hardware OCP mod, if I wanted to do a hardware mod on this card, but I don't.

Just trying to get some second and third opinions at this point to make sure I'm not overlooking some obvious firmware workaround.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The IR voltage control IC is where I'd start looking for a hardware OCP mod, if I wanted to do a hardware mod on this card, but I don't.
> 
> Just trying to get some second and third opinions at this point to make sure I'm not overlooking some obvious firmware workaround.


The negative scaling past certain voltages has been something that has bothered us since the beginning. I would be a breakthrough I think to overcome such limitation.


----------



## gupsterg

@Blameless

If you reached OCP limit card would shutdown. Throttling can occur due to VRM temperature, but I'd be surprised if on Nitro you were reaching temps that high, I had 2 and didn't have an issue.

@u3a6

There are a lot of benches in this thread. If this "limit" was reason for negative scaling why would a undervolt rom bench consistently better than stock?

3x undervolt rom results
3x stock ROM

best out each above compared.

How I see it Fiji just does not like voltage.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Blameless
> 
> If you reached OCP limit card would shutdown. Throttling can occur due to VRM temperature, but I'd be surprised if on Nitro you were reaching temps that high, I had 2 and didn't have an issue.
> 
> @u3a6
> 
> There are a lot of benches in this thread. If this "limit" was reason for negative scaling why would a undervolt rom bench consistently better than stock?
> 
> 3x undervolt rom results
> 3x stock ROM
> 
> best out each above compared.
> 
> How I see it Fiji just does not like voltage.


I was not aware of this benchmarks. Really interesting findings, might play around with undervolting my card now.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







. I added link in OP and also another members testing in OP several days back, that is also an interesting read







.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If this "limit" was reason for negative scaling why would a undervolt rom bench consistently better than stock?


If there is power induced throttling--either something that causes clocks to drop, or usage to fall from inserted idle states--more performance is exactly what would be expected by reducing GPU/board power.

It's either being throttled, at stock, or some sort of cache/memory EDC is causing issues.

I can't get rid of negative scaling/throttling in OCCT until I'm at a -150MHz underclock with -150mV. GPU can still pull more than three hundred amps from the VRM at 900MHz.

In Furmark, I can eliminate negative scaling at up to 1100MHz with only -12mV, but I need to keep the GPU below 70C.

In games and most benchmarks (including Firestrike) I can go to 1125-1150MHz with +80mV or so before there is any negative scaling and reducing voltage at stock clocks doesn't improve my Firestrike scores at all. This is a very low leakage/ASIC quality part (58.6%, 1.25v stock), so that's not surprising.

Anyway, negative scaling is exactly what you see on other GPUs when the power limit isn't sufficient for the load demanded of the card...you can either increase the limit, reduce clocks, reduce voltage, or reduce temperature, or any combination of the above.

I don't think it's that Fiji doesn't like voltage so much as Fiji is a ~600w peak power part on a ~375w board.


----------



## gupsterg

OCCT, Furmark, Kombustor I don't use, so can not share anything.

The benches I linked are at stock clocks. So I wouldn't think any errors are occurring. You'll also see OC results with lower voltage perform better than increased voltage.

I do not know what to suggest to solve performance loss with voltage increase.

I have owned 1x Tri-X, 2x Nitro, 8x Fury X and all had reduced performance with voltage increase. I tried 2x ROMs from The Stilt as well.

On the Nitro cards to assess VID you wanna flash a ROM where GPU clocks per DPM are as Tri-X Std edition. I also found these cards have a VDDC offset from factory, IIRC 19mV on OC and 38mV on OC+.


----------



## Alastair

I think I should add my. 02c about the negative scaling issue. I've been messing around with BIOS's and things. And I haven't been able to rid myself of the phenomenon that starts to ear its ugly head in the +42mv region for me.

Using the Firestrike ultra stress test. Doing anything from 40 to 100 loops. Looking at the graphs that FM supplies you after the test is completed I can see that as my cards thermals go up. The cards performance drops. Not a heck of alot. Using 1135Mhz with +42 offset gives me around a 45.9fps average at the beginning of the runs and ends up around 45.5 towards the end where my GPU's are hitting 54/49C underload. High temps for a custom loop I know. But when you got 28C ambient temps you take what you can get.


----------



## Blameless

There is either throttling based on a current limiter or VRM temperature, or both. Stock clocks are evidently drawing more than enough current in common benchmarks to reach these limits at standard fan speed curves. I can just induce this faster and more reliably, at much lower clocks and/or voltages, with ultra-high demand synthetic tests.

With 100% fan speed on my Nitro OC+ I can run higher current/volts before hitting negative scaling than I can with lower fan speeds. GPU and HBM temps are in check (unless there is a very localized hotspot somewhere), so it almost certainly has something to do with the VRM. I've even tried underclocking the HBM to help rule out memory EDC being the issue, no effect.

I cannot adequately test stability with throttling occurring and cannot prevent throttling in any remotely high-demand test without running the fans at hairdryer noise levels, unless I heavily underclock/undervolt the card...so, this Fury is essentially worthless to me in it's out of box state.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There is either throttling based on a current limiter or VRM temperature, or both. Stock clocks are evidently drawing more than enough current in common benchmarks to reach these limits at standard fan speed curves. I can just induce this faster and more reliably, at much lower clocks and/or voltages, with ultra-high demand synthetic tests.
> 
> With 100% fan speed on my Nitro OC+ I can run higher current/volts before hitting negative scaling than I can with lower fan speeds. GPU and HBM temps are in check (unless there is a very localized hotspot somewhere), so it almost certainly has something to do with the VRM. I've even tried underclocking the HBM to help rule out memory EDC being the issue, no effect.
> 
> I cannot adequately test stability with throttling occurring and cannot prevent throttling in any remotely high-demand test without running the fans at hairdryer noise levels, unless I heavily underclock/undervolt the card...so, this Fury is essentially worthless to me in it's out of box state.


your card is probably one of the worst samples I have seen TBH. very high leakage. 1.25V as a stock vid is already exceedingly high. My good card is a 62.9% with a 1.186 vid and my piggy is 60.9% with a 1.225 vid. And piggy brings the whole system down.

You seem to be having a massive thermal issue. If I can make a suggestion. Replace the stock thermal compound. Sapphire over applies thermal compound and uses a pretty nasty thermal compound as well. I witnessed the message firsthand when dissassembling my Tri-X's.

Have we managed to make a decent BIOS yet that knocks out VRM monitoring for reference boards like the Sapphire Tri-x and the likes?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> very high leakage. 1.25V as a stock vid is already exceedingly high.


High stock VID/low "ASIC quality" implies low leakage. That's the trend I've seen with every ASIC (GPU, GPU, whatever) I've had since forever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You seem to be having a massive thermal issue. If I can make a suggestion. Replace the stock thermal compound. Sapphire over applies thermal compound and uses a pretty nasty thermal compound as well. I witnessed the message firsthand when dissassembling my Tri-X's.


I'm running into issues as low as ~900MHz @ ~1.1v with the GPU at 60C, in some tests. Unless replacing the TIM knocks dozens of degrees off the VRM I don't think I'm going to be keeping it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have we managed to make a decent BIOS yet that knocks out VRM monitoring for reference boards like the Sapphire Tri-x and the likes?


If you are talking about temperature monitoring, I haven't seen one. I'll probably pull the backplate at some point so I can point my IR thermometer at the back of the PCB.

HWInfo does display power figures and they roughly correspond to what my clamp ammeter shows, so I think they are accurate.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> very high leakage. 1.25V as a stock vid is already exceedingly high.
> 
> 
> 
> High stock VID/low "ASIC quality" implies low leakage. That's the trend I've seen with every ASIC (GPU, GPU, whatever) I've had since forever.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You seem to be having a massive thermal issue. If I can make a suggestion. Replace the stock thermal compound. Sapphire over applies thermal compound and uses a pretty nasty thermal compound as well. I witnessed the message firsthand when dissassembling my Tri-X's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm running into issues as low as ~900MHz @ ~1.1v with the GPU at 60C, in some tests. Unless replacing the TIM knocks dozens of degrees off the VRM I don't think I'm going to be keeping it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have we managed to make a decent BIOS yet that knocks out VRM monitoring for reference boards like the Sapphire Tri-x and the likes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about temperature monitoring, I haven't seen one. I'll probably pull the backplate at some point so I can point my IR thermometer at the back of the PCB.
> 
> HWInfo does display power figures and they roughly correspond to what my clamp ammeter shows, so I think they are accurate.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure how accurate the HWInfo was. Reporting spikes of 550 watts on a single card. And in my case that would mean 1100 watts for the two cards +250 or so watts for my CPU, I should be tripping my PSU OCP surely with those figures. And my Kill-A-Watt doesn't seem to report massive spikes like that unless the spikes are too fast to record.


----------



## Blameless

HWinfo seems to be reporting the VRM output power/current, which can be quite spiky. The PSU won't see that. Look at the averages after a long period of load, without monitoring being active during idle times.

"GPU Chip Power" might be the board/input power. It's probably higher average than "GPU core power", but with lower spikes.


----------



## gupsterg

@Blameless

Section *OCP Limit / VRM Temperature Limit Info* , 336A is OCP limit if reached = card shutdown not throttle, I have tested by lowering value. VR_Hot reached = throttling, Nitro has 127°C, but the VR_Temps in PowerPlay are lower so those will apply, 105°C. Which again I can't see Nitro hitting.

As the Nitro has increased GPU clock it will show incorrect VID for DPM 7, therefore like suggested before I would recommend flashing Nitro ROM but with Fury Tri-X STD edition DPM clocks. See this post.


----------



## Blameless

Modded the BIOS and removed the VDDC offset. DPM7 VID is now reading 1.218v.

Edit: Pretty sure the VRM _is_ hitting it's thermal throttle point in OCCT. OCCT is insanely demanding...10-20% more current than FurMark and nearly double the current draw of Firestrike at the same clocks/volts.

Edit2: At 1000MHz GPU DPM7 is 1218mv as above, but with 1053MHz set in BIOS it's 1250.


----------



## Alastair

Well something is causing some sort of throttle / negative scaling. For a set voltage of 1250vid (1250 vid gives me as low as 1175-1200 underload.) + 36mv, gives me varying voltage of anything from 1212mv-1256mv it goes up and down a lot, and a set clock of 1135, as thermals increase so performance drops. But as the thermals are increasing VOLTAGE is not according to software. So it has to be something related to thermals. Thermals are the only thing that fits the profile.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Modded the BIOS and removed the VDDC offset. DPM7 VID is now reading 1.218v.
> 
> Edit: Pretty sure the VRM _is_ hitting it's thermal throttle point in OCCT. OCCT is insanely demanding...10-20% more current than FurMark and nearly double the current draw of Firestrike at the same clocks/volts.


What does HWiNFO show for VRM temps?

I can mod OCP/OVP/OTP, etc if you want it done.

Once as a member in the owners thread thought HWiNFO showed "whacko" VRM temp. I got some readings via a probe mounted on back of Fury X PCB and they were within +/- 1°C of each other.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well something is causing some sort of throttle / negative scaling. For a set voltage of 1250vid (1250 vid gives me as low as 1175-1200 underload.) + 36mv, gives me varying voltage of anything from 1212mv-1256mv it goes up and down a lot, and a set clock of 1135, as thermals increase so performance drops. But as the thermals are increasing VOLTAGE is not according to software. So it has to be something related to thermals. Thermals are the only thing that fits the profile.


Higher temperature also increases current draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What does HWiNFO show for VRM temps?


I just updated HWinfo, checking VRM temps now.

VRM DDC temperature is reaching ~90C in Furmark and over 100C in OCCT, with a fan profile that keeps the GPU at 70C (so 75-100% fan speed in these tests), at 1.25 VID with 1053 core and 500 memory.


----------



## Blameless

Also, I've been playing around with the memory voltage and I think I may be on to something.

The lower I go on memory voltage, the harder it is for me to hit negative scaling and the higher the memory bandwidth results are in AIDA64.

Could be the HBM overheating and throwing EDC errors?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Also, I've been playing around with the memory voltage and I think I may be on to something.
> 
> The lower I go on memory voltage, the harder it is for me to hit negative scaling and the higher the memory bandwidth results are in AIDA64.
> 
> Could be the HBM overheating and throwing EDC errors?


For those of us on custom loops I don't see how are HBM is overheating?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> For those of us on custom loops I don't see how are HBM is overheating?


It's almost certainly not.

Anyway, I'm down to 1.2v on the HBM now (which is actually SK Hynix's specified voltage for 500MHz...AMD is overvolting the stacks). Memory bandwidth stopped improving at 1.25v, but it's still stable at 1.2v and I'm seeing the least negative scaling/throttling I've seen. Only OCCT seems affected at any reasonable settings for the stock Fury Nitro cooler.


----------



## Blameless

Ok, this is what I've done so far, starting with the newest Sapphire Fury Nitro OC+ firmware (second/blue switch position):

- Changed the +37.5mv VDDC offset to a -100mV MVDDC offset (by changing 8D000600 to 8e00F000) in a hex editor. This was the only thing I altered outside of Fiji BIOS editor.

- Set DPM7 to 1107MHz at 1263mV
- Target GPU temperature 80C -> 75C
- Fan speed granularity 4836 -> 9672
- TCD limit 300A -> 330A
- MPDL 300w -> 375w

I also increase the power limit slider in Wattman to +50%, which is the extent of software involvement in the OC. Not even using a custom fan curve.

Card now appears to be stable without signs of throttling or missing performance, at these clocks and voltages, in everything except OCCT. Even Furmark will run without throttling, though it does get extremely hot (75C core, 105C VRM). This is more than 100MHz better than what I was getting before, with pure software OC, despite stock being 1050MHz. Fans are near silent in games and most benchmarks, but ramp up to 95-100% in Furmark.

I'm pretty hopeful for 1150+ game stable as I still have some voltage, current, and temperature headroom, under such loads.

Edit: hitting a voltage wall around ~1100MHz and keep finding something that will eventually cause the the driver to error out, especially if I use VCE/ReLive in conjunction with various tests/games.


----------



## Blameless

Upon further testing, this sample isn't even completely stable at stock while recording with ReLive. It also vibrates like crazy at certain fan settings (~65%, not higher or lower).

Looks like it's going back.


----------



## Bojamijams

I also get some vibration around 62-65% FAN speed


----------



## LionS7

Im using the last modded none UEFI bios from the first post. I edited it with 8E 00 08 00, which must be 1.35V what I need for 1100Мhz of the HBM. Well, the card is stable on 1100Mhz HBM but the last version of HWInfo is showing 1.27V rather then 1.35V. Is this bios related, or the version of the hwinfo ? Is there some other way to check the real voltage of the HBM under software ?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Im using the last modded none UEFI bios from the first post. I edited it with 8E 00 08 00, which must be 1.35V what I need for 1100Мhz of the HBM. Well, the card is stable on 1100Mhz HBM but the last version of HWInfo is showing 1.27V rather then 1.35V. Is this bios related, or the version of the hwinfo ? Is there some other way to check the real voltage of the HBM under software ?


1100MHz HBM, are you sure? This is an unheard of overclock, the record is something like 1000MHz on LN2 I believe.


----------



## LionS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> 1100MHz HBM, are you sure? This is an unheard of overclock, the record is something like 1000MHz on LN2 I believe.


I mean with this the effective clock (1100Мhz) of the memory - 550Mhz. I like to work with effective frequency of the VRAM.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> 1100MHz HBM, are you sure? This is an unheard of overclock, the record is something like 1000MHz on LN2 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean with this the effective clock (1100Мhz) of the memory - 550Mhz. I like to work with effective frequency of the VRAM.
Click to expand...

Ive managed to get both my cards sitting pretty at 635/1270MHz

Edit now at 650/1300. Run some Firestrike Ultra stress test loops. Seeing performance boosts in Firestrike benches as well. Also run a number of loops in heaven. All seems happy and dandy. My Afterburner slider is maxxed out.









Yet I can remember struggling with 600HBM when I got these cards. Driver improvements? Does it have to do with Bullzoids MAX BIOS that I am using?


----------



## LionS7

Can you post link to this bios to try it ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionS7*
> 
> Can you post link to this bios to try it ?


http://cxzoid.blogspot.co.za/2016/04/possibly-last-batch-of-custom-fiji-bios.html


----------



## u3a6

I've been playing with undervolting my fully R9 Fury Strix. I forced the DPM 7 to 1050MHZ @ 1200mV as I found out that the auto set 1250mV were too much for that clock. I baked a bios with DPM7 forced at 1200mV and to my surprise the drivers are still forcing it to run at 1250mV, unless I force a -50mV offset in Sapphire Trixx. Is this a common issue? How can I overcome this?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> I've been playing with undervolting my fully R9 Fury Strix. I forced the DPM 7 to 1050MHZ @ 1200mV as I found out that the auto set 1250mV were too much for that clock. I baked a bios with DPM7 forced at 1200mV and to my surprise the drivers are still forcing it to run at 1250mV, unless I force a -50mV offset in Sapphire Trixx. Is this a common issue? How can I overcome this?


Check to make sure wattman isn't set to 1250.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Check to make sure wattman isn't set to 1250.


Wattman is on auto iirc. However, there might be something weird going on with the driver, I'm on the latest Crimson edition.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Check to make sure wattman isn't set to 1250.
> 
> 
> 
> Wattman is on auto iirc. However, there might be something weird going on with the driver, I'm on the latest Crimson edition.
Click to expand...

Check wattman even if it is an auto because it overrides the ViD BIOS settings I have found.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Wattman is on auto iirc. However, there might be something weird going on with the driver, I'm on the latest Crimson edition.


Yeah you'll have to DDU the drivers and reinstall to get wattman to detect the new bios VID. I've had to do it on my Nano. If you just reflash the bios without reinstalling the drivers via DDU they stick to whatever VID was set before.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Check wattman even if it is an auto because it overrides the ViD BIOS settings I have found.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Yeah you'll have to DDU the drivers and reinstall to get wattman to detect the new bios VID. I've had to do it on my Nano. If you just reflash the bios without reinstalling the drivers via DDU they stick to whatever VID was set before.


Thank you guys! In the end I had to run DDU and reinstall the driver from scratch. Everything running better than ever right now


----------



## divinity666

Hey guys! Is there a way to enable llc for fury? Used to have rx470 and with Watttools you can do that, now I've got myself a sapphire fury and I cant find any soft or manual on how to edit a bios to get it enabled(( Thanks!


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divinity666*
> 
> Hey guys! Is there a way to enable llc for fury? Used to have rx470 and with Watttools you can do that, now I've got myself a sapphire fury and I cant find any soft or manual on how to edit a bios to get it enabled(( Thanks!


Maybe read up on this.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/3050#post_25370274


----------



## zigun

Sapphire Fury Nitro OC on Win7. Wanna make maximum undervolt setup and have a problem with voltage change in MSI AF . In STRIXXX can reduce just on -72mV (as far as I know it's possible to work with -96mV)
And I decide to change DPM table based on aide64 report and -96mV apply. Any suggestions?
Quote:


> [ ADL GPU Info ]
> 
> Part Number = 113-1E3311U-X57
> BIOS Version = 015.049.000.016
> BIOS Date = 2016/07/20 03:04
> Memory Type = HBM
> GPU Clock = 1050 MHz
> Memory Clock = 500 MHz
> VDDC = 0 mV
> DPM State = 0
> GPU Usage = 100 %
> 
> [ ADL PStates List ]
> 
> State #0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> State #1: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, MemClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.000 V
> 
> [ GPU PStates List ]
> 
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 717 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 874 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 911 MHz, VID = 1.10600 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 944 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 974 MHz, VID = 1.18100 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V


----------



## divinity666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigun*
> 
> Sapphire Fury Nitro OC on Win7. Wanna make maximum undervolt setup and have a problem with voltage change in MSI AF . In STRIXXX can reduce just on -72mV (as far as I know it's possible to work with -96mV)
> And I decide to change DPM table based on aide64 report and -96mV apply. Any suggestions?


Thats how I've changed states for mine fury nitro(asic 56.3, bios vcore offset is 6x6.25mv):

[ GPU PStates List ]

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.76200 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 500 MHz, VID = 0.81400 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 740 MHz, VID = 0.88400 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 830 MHz, VID = 0.95900 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 1.01900 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 960 MHz, VID = 1.07900 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1020 MHz, VID = 1.13400 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.17600 V


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigun*
> 
> Sapphire Fury Nitro OC on Win7. Wanna make maximum undervolt setup and have a problem with voltage change in MSI AF . In STRIXXX can reduce just on -72mV (as far as I know it's possible to work with -96mV)
> And I decide to change DPM table based on aide64 report and -96mV apply. Any suggestions?


The silicon lottery comes into play a lot when adjusting the VID per DPM. With my Nano if found that a blanket voltage adjustment across all DPM's can produce instability. What worked best, for myself, was adjusting DPM4-7 with the larger shifts in VID values in DPM5-7. I found leaving DPM0-3 @ original values to be best. Also little was to be gained lowering those particular values (DPM0-3).


----------



## zigun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divinity666*
> 
> Thats how I've changed states for mine fury nitro(asic 56.3, bios vcore offset is 6x6.25mv):


Do you think my current setting has already good enough?


----------



## Tcoppock

Are there any new bios for Fury non X?


----------



## vitadar

Hello, i have just bought a Sapphire fury Nitro.

I have tried Overclocking and bios Flashing for serveral days, and apparantly i dont get any more perfomance boost over 1220mhz, any extra voltage produces negative scaling. I tried setting my voltage to 1400 with a clock of 1160 in bios but when i do that the card suddenly wont run with 1,4v, it only does that when i give it a +96mv offset in MSI AB.

The hbm is also very strange. at 400mhz the Copy speed is around 340-350GB/Sec and it is exactly the same at stock 500mhz and 600mhz, i cant figure out why.

My former card was a hd7970/280x and it was way easier overclocker i could reach over 1200mhz with 1.25v. and the only limit was thermal, so iam very confused on why i cant achieve the same results here with a newer card.

also my ASIC is 62%,

i also checked the card with cuinfo and got those results.

Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 01010001 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

so as far i understand it should be a decent quality gpu. even through the CU's are laser locked.

Could anybody give me some tips or help on why i run into those issues.


----------



## Bkpizza

Your gpu seems like a very good one, I also have found no speed increase in AIDA when I OC the HBM. It also didnt really improve 3dmark either so maybe afterburner was being funny with me.
Fiji does not OC as good as Tahiti, or even Hawaii really, that said your Fiji is way up the top end of what I have seen.

For everyone else, my fury strix unlocks perfectly to 4096sp, so I tried the latest Fury X bios on it and it was re locked to 3584sp again. It otherwise works perfectly.
Does anyone have any idea how to force the other shaders on a Fury X bios?
The Python script just says incompatible bios. If anyone knows anything it would be appreciated.

I really love what the experts here have done, Fiji bios editor is great and so is all the knowledge. Its just as fun as the old days of modding Tahiti.

Cheers.


----------



## vitadar

Yes i understand that it is a good gpu, but is there any way to avoid the negative scaling.
I tried a bios that was supposed to do that, but it almost bricked the card, windows refused to recognize it and the second bios somehow also failed. I somehow randomly made it work after trying to install drivers serveral times and reflashing different bios versions.

I have a 1000watt psu so power draw isnt a issue, cooling is also perfect. It stays at around 69C in furmark and loads up to 71C after an hour.
In games the temperature is 65C.

I also noticed that when i start the furmark core burner the fps starts at 95, but drops down to 88-89 as the card heats up. Do you think its normal gpu behaviour? The power draw is max 420watt according to Aida64 when iam running furmark so it shouldnt be at its power limit.

Also i was thinking about buying a Pro duo and pairing it with this fury if vega isnt going to be a big succes. i understand that the clock speeds must match but will the pro duo only use 3584 of its SP's because of that?


----------



## xkm1948

Final stable overclock for my FuryX with BIOS mod:

Stock voltage dump: 1.243V
ASIC: 63.8%

DIP7 used +40mV, 1.283V
1100MHz final core
Target GPU temperature set at 50C
Fan set at 12090
Power limit +35%

This is able to pass all 3DMark stress test as well as Unigine Valley 15+loops.

One thing I noticed is if I use 1.3V vCore I will see negative performance scaling in TimeSpy. Pretty sad.

And I still can't see HBM overclock option in Crimson Relive after increased HBM overclock limit in FijiBIOSeditor.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Final stable overclock for my FuryX with BIOS mod:
> 
> Stock voltage dump: 1.243V
> ASIC: 63.8%
> 
> DIP7 used +40mV, 1.283V
> 1100MHz final core
> Target GPU temperature set at 50C
> Fan set at 12090
> Power limit +35%
> 
> This is able to pass all 3DMark stress test as well as Unigine Valley 15+loops.
> 
> One thing I noticed is if I use 1.3V vCore I will see negative performance scaling in TimeSpy. Pretty sad.
> 
> And I still can't see HBM overclock option in Crimson Relive after increased HBM overclock limit in FijiBIOSeditor.


How can you only get 1100mhz on a Fury X? Havenyou tried Sapphire Trixx?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> How can you only get 1100mhz on a Fury X? Havenyou tried Sapphire Trixx?


I can bench around a max of 1190 with +72mV and +50% power. Problem is this is not 24*7 stable. I need absolute stability.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Your gpu seems like a very good one, I also have found no speed increase in AIDA when I OC the HBM. It also didnt really improve 3dmark either so maybe afterburner was being funny with me.
> Fiji does not OC as good as Tahiti, or even Hawaii really, that said your Fiji is way up the top end of what I have seen.
> 
> For everyone else, my fury strix unlocks perfectly to 4096sp, so I tried the latest Fury X bios on it and it was re locked to 3584sp again. It otherwise works perfectly.
> Does anyone have any idea how to force the other shaders on a Fury X bios?
> The Python script just says incompatible bios. If anyone knows anything it would be appreciated.
> 
> I really love what the experts here have done, Fiji bios editor is great and so is all the knowledge. Its just as fun as the old days of modding Tahiti.
> 
> Cheers.


The unlock thing only works if you use a Fury Bios. IIRC in the Fury X bios there isn't nothing that sets the CU configuration.

Edit: Why would you a fury x bios on a Fury Strix? Completely different pcb...


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> The unlock thing only works if you use a Fury Bios. IIRC in the Fury X bios there isn't nothing that sets the CU configuration.
> 
> Edit: Why would you a fury x bios on a Fury Strix? Completely different pcb...


Ok, that makes sense, thanks for the info. I only tried it because when extreme addict did his vmod and LN2 run on a strix, at one point he used a Fury X LN2 modded bios,
so I thought I would just see if it could be done, maybe more stability? Mostly just curiosity, but I've gone back to the strix bios. Thanks


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ok, that makes sense, thanks for the info. I only tried it because when extreme addict did his vmod and LN2 run on a strix, at one point he used a Fury X LN2 modded bios,
> so I thought I would just see if it could be done, maybe more stability? Mostly just curiosity, but I've gone back to the strix bios. Thanks


Nope! His bioses were supplied by asus engineers. The LN2 bios has 500W/500Amp power limits, it has full shaders + the card's monitoring system is knocked out. However he has a more regular one with the same power limits, but with monitoring. This special bioses also alow one to change vcore using asus software. You can get these biose, on his hwbot thread I think... (I have a backup of those too).

I use a custom strix bios for my card (4096shaders) that I've set up myself. 375W/325A bios + HBM OC limit of 675Mhz + default core clock at 1050MHz (vcore is manually set at 1225mV (1225/6.25=196)). If you want this bios let me know. I can hand you the version that has the voltage auto calculated per DPM.


----------



## Bkpizza

Thanks mate, that is basically exactly the bios I'm using now, just I have it set for 1200mv for 1050mhz. There was a also a small line in his post where he used the fury x bios before the Asus engineers gave him the new one. Anyway doesn't matter, I was just in the mood for experimenting.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Robenger

Is this pretty good for being perfectly stable on an air cooler? I have had a hard time figuring out what clocks are considered to be good or high:


----------



## Performer81

HBM 650MHZ seems unreal or the chips have improved much in last batches. WIthout telling us the voltage under load the clocks are useless alone to tell if its fine.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robenger*
> 
> Is this pretty good for being perfectly stable on an air cooler? I have had a hard time figuring out what clocks are considered to be good or high


650 is very good, 1125 is par.

If I had to take a guess based on my Fury X's and DigMan's nanos, I'd say:

Core clock:
<1100 - Bad
1100 - 1150 - Par
1150 - 1200 - Good
>1200 - Golden

HBM:
Everything I've used has gotten 550 with no problem on stock BIOS and 640 after BIOS mod; so I don't know how much variation there is there. Could be something to do with stepping as well.

Something I'll throw out, and chances are that it's been thrown out before, but @DigMan tested his Nanos at 0% power limit then 50% and saw around a 22% performance gain in at least Furmark.

I think it was @Blameless who came to the conclusion a number of pages back, or maybe in the Fiji owner's club thread that the problem with negative scaling with voltage wasn't that Fiji chips just "hate voltage", it is that the chip requires so much more power than they are being given. This seems to be a good explanation. Makes me wonder where you could get with some hard mods. I wonder if buildzoid has done any. I'll have to check.


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> HBM 650MHZ seems unreal or the chips have improved much in last batches. WIthout telling us the voltage under load the clocks are useless alone to tell if its fine.


Is that the VDDC? If so GPU-Z says its 1.225 or so around full load during Unigine Superposition. How do you tell core voltage on a graphics card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> 650 is very good, 1125 is par.
> 
> If I had to take a guess based on my Fury X's and DigMan's nanos, I'd say:
> 
> Core clock:
> <1100 - Bad
> 1100 - 1150 - Par
> 1150 - 1200 - Good
> >1200 - Golden
> 
> HBM:
> Everything I've used has gotten 550 with no problem on stock BIOS and 640 after BIOS mod; so I don't know how much variation there is there. Could be something to do with stepping as well.
> 
> Something I'll throw out, and chances are that it's been thrown out before, but @DigMan tested his Nanos at 0% power limit then 50% and saw around a 22% performance gain in at least Furmark.
> 
> I think it was @Blameless who came to the conclusion a number of pages back, or maybe in the Fiji owner's club thread that the problem with negative scaling with voltage wasn't that Fiji chips just "hate voltage", it is that the chip requires so much more power than they are being given. This seems to be a good explanation. Makes me wonder where you could get with some hard mods. I wonder if buildzoid has done any. I'll have to check.


From what I understand you get a lot more performance from the memory then you do the gpu when it comes to overclocking. Is that correct?


----------



## jearly410

There is no tangible gain from overclocking the memory. Recently that was shown by @gupsterg


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> There is no tangible gain from overclocking the memory. Recently that was shown by @gupsterg


I would disagree based upon my own testing but do you have a link?


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robenger*
> 
> I would disagree based upon my own testing but do you have a link?


I disagree as well.
Certain tests might not benefit from it, but others certainly do and I have personally demonstrated it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robenger*
> 
> From what I understand you get a lot more performance from the memory then you do the gpu when it comes to overclocking. Is that correct?


It's been a mixed bag for me. It probably largely depends on the test you're running what gains you get from what. To postulate on the conclusion that power draw is the cause of negative scaling, it stands to reason that HBM, which draws much less power would not see the negative scaling effects that the core clock might.

Or the benefit from core overclocking would taper off while HBM continues to be helpful.


----------



## jearly410

What's a good test for measuring hbm clock increases?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> There is no tangible gain from overclocking the memory. Recently that was shown by @gupsterg


I do not refute anyone's testing / posting that HBM clock helped them gain xyz.

I just found from my test cases that it wasn't worth the hassle to go chasing high clocks for 24/7 use. I just use 545MHz to gain me back some performance scaling from GPU having extra voltage.

I have been using GPU: 1145/1.268V HBM 545MHz/1.325V now for ~1yr+ on this card, pretty much been in my main rig all the time, no issues to report. There have been occasional bench runs of 1175MHz @ 1.268V and same HBM clock/voltage as well in that time.

I have gamed / 3D synthetic / [email protected] for many hours. I reckon this card has had more hours of use in the 1st month than a normal user would clock up in 6mths IMO







. Still amazed by the Fury X as a "total package". Luv the size and AIO unit, thoroughly enjoy FreeSync as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> What's a good test for measuring hbm clock increases?


AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark was quick easy way of seeing effect of HBM clock. 3DM I just found the performance gain could be lost in run to run variance. Gaming again I could not see conclusive results. Dunno if my test method / games were not right. Look forward to your testing results, I placed AlKappaccino's results in OP a little while back.


----------



## jearly410

Thanks Gup, as soon as I have some time I'll test it and report back using AlKappaccino's methodology.


----------



## vitadar

I have tried overclocking the HBM memory for quite some time, and i found out that i get no difference in memory speed no matter what i set the speed to. i have tried from 400 to 715mhz. and all the aida64 results end with a copy speed of 340-355GB/sec.

Anybody have an idea on why that happends?


----------



## rubenlol2

It isn't setting the speed, it's just reporting it.
(It isn't changing the memory frequency essentially)


----------



## vitadar

What do you mean by that?


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno on your issue. Left is recent run, right old.



Will try a run using a v17.x.x driver. HBM clock set via ROM.


----------



## vitadar

Youre using the hbm clock set in rom or msi afterburner? And did Msi AB make any difference in hbm clocks?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HBM clock set via ROM.


MSI AB I use rarely for tweaking OC. I usually use it just for monitoring when needed, as prefer the graphs in HML file for viewing at times.


----------



## vitadar

What voltage are you running your hbm on? I have just tried setting the HBM clock to 545,575 and 600 in bios with no effect. Gpu-z says the bandwidth is 614gb/sec but it is unchanged in aida64. you have any idea on why and did you have similar problems.?


----------



## gupsterg

I use 1.325V for HBM, I have had card at that for ~1yrs+. I have had no issues on HBM clock giving me performance in AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark. I have no idea why you are not gaining performance. I have used it on W7, W10A and today doing some W10C runs. I am doing 3x runs for 500MHz and 545MHz, then each using v16.12.2 and v17.5.1, I will post screenies when done.


----------



## wolf9466

Is there an SMC message that I can use to tell the card to **** my bus? Controlling the IR3567B and whatever else is on here is a pain because of it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitadar*
> 
> What voltage are you running your hbm on? I have just tried setting the HBM clock to 545,575 and 600 in bios with no effect. Gpu-z says the bandwidth is 614gb/sec but it is unchanged in aida64. you have any idea on why and did you have similar problems.?


Well 17.x.x drivers must be limiting HBM performance IMO.

I use 16.12.2 WHQL as any 17.x.x driver always gives me artifacts in SWBF (stock/OC rom) and no other game/3D load. I keep reporting it but there has been no fix from AMD, so perhaps it is game but after seeing the AIDA64 benches I wouldn't want a 17.x.x driver, perhaps another thing to report to AMD.



Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1050/500









Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1145/545









Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1050/500









Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1145/5545







GPU clock is definitely applying in v17.5.1 non WHQL as parts of AIDA64 GPGPU bench relating to that match v16.12.2 WHQL, but HBM is definitely not applying. @LtMatt how is your Fiji card in this context?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Is there an SMC message that I can use to tell the card to **** my bus? Controlling the IR3567B and whatever else is on here is a pain because of it.


@mumak, @W1zzard or @Unwinder maybe able to state or guide you. As said in the PM I recall seeing something like that when viewing Linux GitHub when searching for something else. Unfortunately I did not bookmark it and would need to spend time searching for it.


----------



## vitadar

Okay, i will try to use the older drivers and see if it makes any difference.

Update:

I tried the older drivers and the HBM overclock works now.

545mhz is stable.
600mhz is stable enough for aida64 but crashes instantly with furmark memory burner.
666mhz started to artifact instantly.

I also tried to download a different bios and change the voltage to 1.356,since i couldnt figure out how to do that on my stock bios. But it instantly artifacts when i set it to 600mhz.
iam not sure if it is because of the different bios or voltage, or a little bit of both.

You have any suggestions to what i could do? My temperatures are low iam getting 67C in furmark. And i also noticed that when i set the core clock to over 1120mhz furmark starts to artifact above 64C.


----------



## gupsterg

I don't use Furmark, OCCT, Kombustor.

Out of 11 Fiji cards I owned only 1 did 600MHz HBM bench stable, it needed ~1.4V, which I would not use on a daily basis.

I believe HBM gen1 did not meet "expectations". I believe AMD had to bump voltage to 1.3V so HBM reached 500MHz stable. SK Hynix highlight 1.2V, AMD spec is 1.3V, we know this a) from string in VRAM_Info b) The Silt confirmed in thread c) AMD marking slides.

The card I have in rig will do 500MHz with 1.275V HBM, any lower HBM voltage = artifacts, tested with stock GPU clock.

I tested my OC of 1145/545 with ~3hrs each of looped 3DM FS GT1 / Heaven / Valley. Then also I do [email protected], some of these runs are like 48hrs+ continuous use. Then used for gaming, etc.

v17.5.2 is also borked for HBM OC performance. I tried a ROM with OverDrive RAM 545MHz and powerplay RAM 545MHz.



I then also tired MSI AB with Extend Official Overclock Limits with and without PowerPlay support and no improvement in HBM performance.

Has AMD FineWine™ not been applied to Fiji? are we seeing AMD GimpWorks™?


----------



## vitadar

Well, if i understand it correctly HBM is a kind of ram, ex ddr4 runs at 1.2v and the high speed ones at 1.35v most of them can safely be raised to 1.4v-1.45. Stock hbm is supposed to run at 1.2v but are raised to 1.3v by amd. so how come hbm shouldnt run at 1.4v for daily basis.

Also i noticed a strange thing in furmark. My stock factory fps is 80, but when i raise the power limit it goes to 92fps on the same clock. I understand that a gpu needs a certain amount of power to ex run a clock speed of 1050. But i dont understand how more power draw makes the clock more effective. Currently the gpu is drawing 405-415watts+15watts hbm vs stock 300-320.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitadar*
> 
> Also i noticed a strange thing in furmark. My stock factory fps is 80, but when i raise the power limit it goes to 92fps on the same clock. I understand that a gpu needs a certain amount of power to ex run a clock speed of 1050. But i dont understand how more power draw makes the clock more effective. Currently the gpu is drawing 405-415watts+15watts hbm vs stock 300-320.


The answer would be that it's power limit is throttling performance. IE, the limit it is allowed to draw stock is not as much as the card is requesting.
You should be able to increase voltage and hurt the performance without changing clocks.

It does seem weird, but at this point, this is a well documented occurrence with Fiji cards - especially Nanos.

*EDIT:*
I wonder if the power limit is due to PCIe compliance?


----------



## gupsterg

@vitadar

Why I wouldn't recommend 1.4V for 24/7 use:-

i) If HBM is damaged GPU is "paper weight". Where as when overvolting desktop RAM "we" can swap it out if an issue occurs.

ii) It's gen 1 HBM, it may not be "perfected". Again this is why I reckon "we" have difference between what SK Hynix state as voltage and what AMD set.

No idea on Furmark/PowerLimit. The last time I looked into Furmark I saw text in a whitepaper/web that driver considers it "power virus" and should be limiting it GPU "resources".

I tried v17.1.1 driver last night and that also limits HBM performance







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @vitadar
> 
> Why I wouldn't recommend 1.4V for 24/7 use:-
> 
> i) If HBM is damaged GPU is "paper weight". Where as when overvolting desktop RAM "we" can swap it out if an issue occurs.
> 
> ii) It's gen 1 HBM, it may not be "perfected". Again this is why I reckon "we" have difference between what SK Hynix state as voltage and what AMD set.
> 
> No idea on Furmark/PowerLimit. The last time I looked into Furmark I saw text in a whitepaper/web that driver considers it "power virus" and should be limiting it GPU "resources".
> 
> I tried v17.1.1 driver last night and that also limits HBM performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Onna is reporting problems over on Guru3d. I have done some quick benches, but haven't run into anything with a lower bench. let me know what you are using to quantify the loss in HBM performance and I will give it a go.

Ya i'm up late. Good morning to you.


----------



## gupsterg

Well early good morning to ya mate







.

Like I said before HBM performance gain from clock increase can be lost with run to run variance of 3DM FS. This variance is also greater with Ryzen on W10C







, did not see this much swing in bench on i5/Z97. But you can clearly see none of the 3DM FS benches with v17.5.2 reached as high a score as v16.12.2.

*1145/500* 3x v16.12.2 vs v17.5.2

*1145/545* 3x v16.12.2 vs v17.5.2.

Will try some W7 runs on R7/X370. Then we have the AIDA64 GPGPU runs.



Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1050/500









Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1145/545









Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1050/500









Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1145/545









Spoiler: v17.5.2 non WHQL 1145/545







Memory copy in run with v16.12.2 1145/545 is the best (similar to past posted results on older drivers), we can see GPU clock is having an effect in v17.x.x, as everything below Memory Copy is GPU clock related.

Cheers for the info about Onna, will checkout Guru3D, been busy with other bits not to view there







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well early good morning to ya mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like I said before HBM performance gain from clock increase can be lost with run to run variance of 3DM FS. This variance is also greater with Ryzen on W10C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did not see this much swing in bench on i5/Z97. But you can clearly see none of the 3DM FS benches with v17.5.2 reached as high a score as v16.12.2.
> 
> *1145/500* 3x v16.12.2 vs v17.5.2
> 
> *1145/545* 3x v16.12.2 vs v17.5.2.
> 
> Will try some W7 runs on R7/X370. Then we have the AIDA64 GPGPU runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1050/500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v16.12.2 WHQL 1145/545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1050/500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v17.5.1 non WHQL 1145/545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v17.5.2 non WHQL 1145/545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory copy in run with v16.12.2 1145/545 is the best (similar to past posted results on older drivers), we can see GPU clock is having an effect in v17.x.x, as everything below Memory Copy is GPU clock related.
> 
> Cheers for the info about Onna, will checkout Guru3D, been busy with other bits not to view there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok I did a couple quick runs with 16.12.2.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20033358

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20033488

they are about the same as my runs on 17.5.2. I did not save those earlier runs, but graphics scores were 17011 and 16965. so not very much variation driver to driver on my old I7 2600. What I have noticed is that I can undervolt stably by an extra -42 Mv with these newer drivers. @ higher voltages the scores are a bit lower. But as you know my card is a bit weird anyhow.

Have my own bits requiring me to stay up late. Soon can go to bed.

Cheers


----------



## gupsterg

HBM 667MHz?

IIRC even trial verison of AIDA64 should run GPGPU benchmark, any chance of those chap?


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> HBM 667MHz?
> 
> IIRC even trial verison of AIDA64 should run GPGPU benchmark, any chance of those chap?


HWiNfO is messing with 3DM. 550 MHz.

I'll run AIDA64 when I get out of bed. Time to pull a sheep census.


----------



## gupsterg

Do runs without anything in the background. Chat soon and thanks for shares







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do runs without anything in the background. Chat soon and thanks for shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok I've completed several AIDA64 runs.

16.12.2.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







17.5.2 @ 1.162 mV DPM7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







17.5.2 @ 1.206 mV DPM7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory copy is defiantly down but other metrics are the same or slightly higher on 17.5.2.

It seems the lower voltage doesn't agree with AIDA64.


----------



## gupsterg

+rep







.

The other metrics in GPU column are GPU clock related. Increased GPU clock performance gain is not being limited in v17.x.x, only HBM seems to be. You can untick CPU box if you wanna speed up run.

Today a new Ryzen AGESA UEFI landed for C6H, so at present meddling with that







. If you see another bench we can use for GPU RAM on your travels check it out and post so we can try it









.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The other metrics in GPU column are GPU clock related. Increased GPU clock performance gain is not being limited in v17.x.x, only HBM seems to be. You can untick CPU box if you wanna speed up run.
> 
> Today a new Ryzen AGESA UEFI landed for C6H, so at present meddling with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you see another bench we can use for GPU RAM on your travels check it out and post so we can try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's margin of error differences, but my slightly lower voltage; @ same clock; is reducing the resulting scores.







All the same I'll take the slightly reduced temperatures and huge drop in Max wattage usage.







-40-60W,

I hope the new UEFI is helping.

I went searching for other benches. No luck there. David Kanter did not publish any of his tools for checking GPU memory functions and capability testing. The closest I found was a professional development environment testing suite; with free individual download; that seemed to offer the necessary tools. It offered no examples or screen shots to justify the download though. 6+ GBs of downloading on slow limited bandwidth, wasn't worth the gamble for me to test.


----------



## vitadar

So i just got my new Fury Tri-x for my crossfire setup, my asrock board could apparantly not run crossfire even through they advertised it could, the gpu's didnt fit, i tried anyways by removing the backplate on one of them and mounting it in the pci-e 2.0 x4 slot first and the nitro in the pci-e 3.0 x16 second like a puzzle







it powered up but didnt show anything on screen, hopefully i can test it tommorow on a gigabyte board.

I also discovered a strange thing, the GPU runs completely stable at 4096CU's. but Gpu-z shows 3840, while aida64 shows 4096. and my furmark fps is lower than my nitro which is not unlocked clock speed was the same for both. for some reason the 3dmark score is also the same. the power draw also seems to be 40watt lower, and the card it self is not very willing to run with a high vcore no matter how much i offset. it runs around 1.18v at stock compared to my nitro at around 1.2v or something.

Btw, dont buy Asrock for ryzen cpu's as their crossfire promise seems to be false. both pci slots work through with no perfomance difference.

Update: Just tried out the crossfire setup, i had some trouble in the start, ULPS was the culprit. But the gpu's seem to run very good 3dmark has excellent scaling with a score around 29000-30000, compared to single card around 16000-17000. and that is with one of the cards in a pci slot limited to x4.

I also made gpu core burner work, it needs to be restarted serveral times to work properly in crossfire but it draws a total of 750watts for gpu only. The first card stayed nice around 66C while the second heated up to 79C, i will try to swap them later to test if there is any difference in temperature later.

I also had a problem with the Cu unlock because both cards say they have 4096cu's in both aida64 and gpu-z while only one of them is unlocked, i didnt test it yet because i thought it was the problem that caused low fps so i flashed a stock bios to the tri-x. But it was actually ULPS.


----------



## H412V3Y

Hay i need an optimised bios for my Fury se-XX

specifically for Ethereum

i have a rx580 red devil golden sample on hand right now too . so if anyone had a good bios for that im all open (no modded voltage increase)

got my Fiji XT right now on stock voltage at 1131mhz & 531mhz HBM

not interested in raising its voltage , card has to be stable for mining, most probably going to return the clocks to stock and most probably underclock the HBM1 to 250MHZ and lower the timings by a large margin

Ethereum dont mine faster by increasing HBM clock speed. i feel asif its memory controller intencive

anyone here got any good insight on this?

im not feeling to increase the voltage on either card

red devil right now on stock voltage is sitting at
1475mhz core frequency
2125 GDDR5 clock freqyency

also halow everyone , am new here e.c.t
"shakes internet hands"


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H412V3Y*
> 
> Hay i need an optimised bios for my Fury se-XX
> 
> specifically for Ethereum
> 
> i have a rx580 red devil golden sample on hand right now too . so if anyone had a good bios for that im all open (no modded voltage increase)
> 
> got my Fiji XT right now on stock voltage at 1131mhz & 531mhz HBM
> 
> not interested in raising its voltage , card has to be stable for mining, most probably going to return the clocks to stock and most probably underclock the HBM1 to 250MHZ and lower the timings by a large margin
> 
> Ethereum dont mine faster by increasing HBM clock speed. i feel asif its memory controller intencive
> 
> anyone here got any good insight on this?
> 
> im not feeling to increase the voltage on either card
> 
> red devil right now on stock voltage is sitting at
> 1475mhz core frequency
> 2125 GDDR5 clock freqyency
> 
> also halow everyone , am new here e.c.t
> "shakes internet hands"


Try this link. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1424132.0

Not a Ethereum Bios but they list mining Bios. Might be worth a go.


----------



## H412V3Y

thanks

i know loads of people must have asked this before but what do you guys think about HBM1
overclocking it the first time i got a large increase , i think around 9fps in 4k maxed , but that only happend in one game

other times under clocking it to 250mhz netted me more fps in the witcher 3

whats the operational temps of HBM1 and its optimal temps

also what about HBM1 memory timings, have any of you guys messed with it?

sorry im talking to you ,.. the guy above, im new here so i dont know how to quote you


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H412V3Y*
> 
> thanks
> 
> i know loads of people must have asked this before but what do you guys think about HBM1
> overclocking it the first time i got a large increase , i think around 9fps in 4k maxed , but that only happend in one game
> 
> other times under clocking it to 250mhz netted me more fps in the witcher 3
> 
> whats the operational temps of HBM1 and its optimal temps
> 
> also what about HBM1 memory timings, have any of you guys messed with it?
> 
> sorry im talking to you ,.. the guy above, im new here so i dont know how to quote you


HBM overclocks in steps.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but those steps are 545 and 600mhz. If you set yours to less than 545, then it is actually running at 500.

I see an FPS in games when I run at 545 vs 500mhz.

As for mining, I am stable at 1140 (haven't tried higher) with Etherium mining, but I run at stock 1050 with a 12mv undervolt to keep my room temp bearable. I also feel uneasy with shortening the life of such a fine GPU.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H412V3Y*
> 
> thanks
> 
> i know loads of people must have asked this before but what do you guys think about HBM1
> overclocking it the first time i got a large increase , i think around 9fps in 4k maxed , but that only happend in one game
> 
> other times under clocking it to 250mhz netted me more fps in the witcher 3
> 
> whats the operational temps of HBM1 and its optimal temps
> 
> also what about HBM1 memory timings, have any of you guys messed with it?
> 
> sorry im talking to you ,.. the guy above, im new here so i dont know how to quote you
> 
> 
> 
> HBM overclocks in steps.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but those steps are 545 and 600mhz. If you set yours to less than 545, then it is actually running at 500.
> 
> I see an FPS in games when I run at 545 vs 500mhz.
> 
> As for mining, I am stable at 1140 (haven't tried higher) with Etherium mining, but I run at stock 1050 with a 12mv undervolt to keep my room temp bearable. I also feel uneasy with shortening the life of such a fine GPU.
Click to expand...

It's not running at 500 exactly, I don't think, although it can't set arbitrary values - that you are correct on. Also, pay attention to the timings!


----------



## bluezone

https://videocardz.com/70465/msi-damn-rx-vega-needs-a-lot-of-power









Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## xkm1948

So the new version of GPU-Z is able to show VRAM timings. This is what I got for the FuryX. I assume this confirms there are four different set of timings for HBM on the Fury? It would be interesting to see if we can use 400MHz timing for the actual 500MHz speed.


----------



## gupsterg

If you search the thread straps where known long ago. 400MHz timings added to 500MHz and 600MHz strap ROMs have been in OP for ages as well







.


----------



## xkm1948

Wait what? It was not in the first post made by you? Where is it?


----------



## gupsterg

OP > My Fiji VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding voltage offset in ROM


----------



## xkm1948

OK find it. Thx!

I assume whatever gain there might be it is minimal.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah it was for me. It affected stability more than aiding performance, so I don't use tmod ROMs.

On Guru3D a member made tweaks to HBM timings, but again really low gains. Also on here near the end of thread is a member who shared some timings for mining.

Marking the timings last time I checked was beyond me







. I may at another time revisit exercise, but doubt it would really yield any performance gains to justify time spent.


----------



## rubenlol2

Anyone tried making their own timing sets, or used the 100mhz timings?

Here is my nano with 400mhz timing bios, at least it clearly shows it's working.

https://i.gyazo.com/0097dfa3bd6ee89c84155e9c6c8028f2.png

Would be nice if you could post a stock bios for all the cards with only the 400mhz timing strap.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Anyone tried making their own timing sets, or used the 100mhz timings?
> 
> Here is my nano with 400mhz timing bios, at least it clearly shows it's working.
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/0097dfa3bd6ee89c84155e9c6c8028f2.png
> 
> Would be nice if you could post a stock bios for all the cards with only the 400mhz timing strap.


I do my own timing sets.


----------



## wege12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Anyone tried making their own timing sets, or used the 100mhz timings?
> 
> Here is my nano with 400mhz timing bios, at least it clearly shows it's working.
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/0097dfa3bd6ee89c84155e9c6c8028f2.png
> 
> Would be nice if you could post a stock bios for all the cards with only the 400mhz timing strap.


What is the benefits of making your own timing sets?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I do my own timing sets.


Any you share or markings of what the timings are?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wege12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Anyone tried making their own timing sets, or used the 100mhz timings?
> 
> Here is my nano with 400mhz timing bios, at least it clearly shows it's working.
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/0097dfa3bd6ee89c84155e9c6c8028f2.png
> 
> Would be nice if you could post a stock bios for all the cards with only the 400mhz timing strap.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the benefits of making your own timing sets?
Click to expand...

I do them for mining - as I'm a miner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I do my own timing sets.
> 
> 
> 
> Any you share or markings of what the timings are?
Click to expand...

Some are obvious (there's a dword or two the same as GDDR5, for example.)


----------



## wege12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I do them for mining - as I'm a miner.


I mine as well. I have about 30 GPUs in my farm. Would custom timings help my fury X is gaming as well? And how much improvement in mining/gaming can I expect?


----------



## gupsterg

Cool, I think I'll leave wasting time on it as don't mine. For my uses as tested before HBM OC or timings mod really isn't effective performance gains to justify time spent.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wege12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I do them for mining - as I'm a miner.
> 
> 
> 
> I mine as well. I have about 30 GPUs in my farm. Would custom timings help my fury X is gaming as well? And how much improvement in mining/gaming can I expect?
Click to expand...

I don't game, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## wege12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I don't game, so I wouldn't know.


What about mining performance?


----------



## rubenlol2

I both mine and game, currently I have 4 Fiji gpus mining ethereum in my main rig.

Pro Duo with EK waterblock.
R9 nano with EK waterblock. 400mhz strap mod and power mod.
R9 Fury Strix with 60 CUs.

I'd totally dig getting around with custom timings that are tighter than the 400 strap, just mining ethereum I don't see any increase in hashrates besides from maybe 0.05mh, though that could just be variance between the cards latency since pro duo has a PLX chip.

I'm pretty sure I saw noticeable gains with the 400mhz straps in gaming when I only used my nano for that.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wege12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I don't game, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> What about mining performance?
Click to expand...

Still working on it, but quite significant in Ethash.


----------



## rubenlol2

Fiji has a lot of computational power that doesn't get utilized when mining most memory based algos by the looks of things, fairly low power draw compared to what you would expect, and also why it dual mines so well compared to everything else.
If memory latency is what hampers Fiji's mining perf reducing it significantly could really help with mining performance I assume, Fiji should after all from a paper standpoint be way faster than any polaris based card with mining.

Wolf9466, you're that guy who makes the wolf miner?


----------



## gupsterg

I use only HBM 545MHz to get back performance scaling from voltage increase to GPU. This has also become an issue as since driver version v17.x.x HBM clock increase has no effect on performance. So I'm stuck with using v16.12.2 WHQL on W7 or W10C.

Even stock clocks with undervolting gains performance over stock VID.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Fiji has a lot of computational power that doesn't get utilized when mining most memory based algos by the looks of things, fairly low power draw compared to what you would expect, and also why it dual mines so well compared to everything else.
> If memory latency is what hampers Fiji's mining perf reducing it significantly could really help with mining performance I assume, Fiji should after all from a paper standpoint be way faster than any polaris based card with mining.
> 
> Wolf9466, you're that guy who makes the wolf miner?


I've done dozens of miners, yes.


----------



## rubenlol2

Any news regarding those custom memory timings for mining?
Or just in general.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Any news regarding those custom memory timings for mining?
> Or just in general.


Sorry, working on Vega ones atm.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@ gupsterg

Any luck with OC on 17.7.2 ?

UPD.

All is working in new drv. 7.2 but we can't OC GPUs in other than Wattman software.

TriXX & AB needs update


----------



## ColdRush

Is there a compilation of BIOS files somewhere for these cards? I'm looking for a slightly undervolted/clocked Nano bios with a quieter fan profile, it's the only audible component when the fan is at 70% or higher.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Is there a compilation of BIOS files somewhere for these cards? I'm looking for a slightly undervolted/clocked Nano bios with a quieter fan profile, it's the only audible component when the fan is at 70% or higher.


upload BIOS i will cook one for you









Also if you have suggestions for: V & Power states, shoot.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> upload BIOS i will cook one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have suggestions for: V & Power states, shoot.


Awesome thanks I'm out right now but I'll upload when I get back. I honestly have no idea about voltage or power states, I would just be happy with 85% of it's performance.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> upload BIOS i will cook one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have suggestions for: V & Power states, shoot.


Okay here it is: https://mega.nz/#!It5D0QzA!Uksm5JKMitdFePGqnTU-wdlWrl9uHLQfK6ETHI-SNQU

Appreciate it!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Okay here it is: https://mega.nz/#!It5D0QzA!Uksm5JKMitdFePGqnTU-wdlWrl9uHLQfK6ETHI-SNQU
> 
> Appreciate it!


Here








->
https://mega.nz/#!EB1TXT6C!Dq2xSpAP3QQgNLUGVlIWX-UCYdkHxVCOhj25nlgUNEc

Check in Fiji BIOS editor if this OK for you.
It's NANO but it can do something for sure IMO.

If you have good ventilations in you Case then i think it will be great for gaming









Do couple of runs in 3D mark or BF1/BF4 and check in HWinfo64 Temps/Voltage etc. -> just to be sure


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ->
> https://mega.nz/#!EB1TXT6C!Dq2xSpAP3QQgNLUGVlIWX-UCYdkHxVCOhj25nlgUNEc
> 
> Check in Fiji BIOS editor if this OK for you.
> It's NANO but it can do something for sure IMO.
> 
> If you have good ventilations in you Case then i think it will be great for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do couple of runs in 3D mark or BF1/BF4 and check in HWinfo64 Temps/Voltage etc. -> just to be sure


Oh is that a higher clocked bios? I'm trying to underclock my case is very tight and temps get quite high.

Edit: Just checked it in the bios editor, looks great thank you!


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ->
> https://mega.nz/#!EB1TXT6C!Dq2xSpAP3QQgNLUGVlIWX-UCYdkHxVCOhj25nlgUNEc
> 
> Check in Fiji BIOS editor if this OK for you.
> It's NANO but it can do something for sure IMO.
> 
> If you have good ventilations in you Case then i think it will be great for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do couple of runs in 3D mark or BF1/BF4 and check in HWinfo64 Temps/Voltage etc. -> just to be sure


Okay I finally got around to playing a game and it crashed immediately. Tried reinstalling drivers and same problem so I'm guessing some power state is bad. I went back to the stock bios and it's been fine.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Wait for new one









->
https://mega.nz/#!BYtEjDZI!Q8GAzM72CvYvaDMF5gifhOURlz6nSg0qTxejIjN9Xbs

Please gimme V with Default BIOS check in HWiNFO64.exe (https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php)


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Wait for new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ->
> https://mega.nz/#!BYtEjDZI!Q8GAzM72CvYvaDMF5gifhOURlz6nSg0qTxejIjN9Xbs
> 
> Please gimme V with Default BIOS check in HWiNFO64.exe (https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php)


That bios worked for a little while then black screened again.

Is this what you need? This is on the stock bios:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

-> OK try this one

https://mega.nz/#!JUVlQAqZ!Eq835SFxlqE3KJPhoBm5DvZ5Oqo9cXIX1pzplpxo3wI

If unstable, then in TriXX give -24mV (keep testing)


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> -> OK try this one
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!JUVlQAqZ!Eq835SFxlqE3KJPhoBm5DvZ5Oqo9cXIX1pzplpxo3wI
> 
> If unstable, then in TriXX give -24mV (keep testing)


Okay that one is unstable but -24mv worked, not sure if Trixx negates whatever was setup in the bios.

Edit: I played around with it and made a bios that basically gets rid of the higher power states









Running nice and cool at the 910 clock power state.


----------



## gupsterg

Coldrush, on stock UEFI provide AIDA64 dump (OP has section to ref). So a member knows your stock VIDs then further tweaks of VID per DPM can be done correctly.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Coldrush, on stock UEFI provide AIDA64 dump (OP has section to ref). So a member knows your stock VIDs then further tweaks of VID per DPM can be done correctly.


Okay I attached the register dump









atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Okay I attached the register dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


Try to Edit V

Give 1000MHz -> 1.243 (1243)

Then test it with HWinfo and look at Voltages, then give some -12mV in TriXX and test if stable, and so on....

When you get proper stable V: run Fiji BIOS editor and make adjustments (but give +06mV e.g. if 1.212 then 1.218v)


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Try to Edit V
> 
> Give 1000MHz -> 1.243 (1243)
> 
> Then test it with HWinfo and look at Voltages, then give some -12mV in TriXX and test if stable, and so on....
> 
> When you get proper stable V: run Fiji BIOS editor and make adjustments (but give +06mV e.g. if 1.212 then 1.218v)


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Awesome, thank you!












Keep Tweakin'Modin' Moar ! <-









Find this sweet spot and leave it default (like me)


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Tweakin'Modin' Moar ! <-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find this sweet spot and leave it default (like me)


Yeah now that I understand the DPM levels I've been tweaking each level and testing stability, trying to get the lowest stable voltage for all DPM


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Yeah now that I understand the DPM levels I've been tweaking each level and testing stability, trying to get the lowest stable voltage for all DPM


Always give some add. more V for stability.
Not all Games/Soft stress GPU at the same levels


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> @ gupsterg
> 
> Any luck with OC on 17.7.2 ?
> 
> UPD.
> 
> All is working in new drv. 7.2 but we can't OC GPUs in other than Wattman software.
> 
> TriXX & AB needs update


is this why any changes i make in trixx are running my fury (x*) at 300mhz?

edit: sure is... wattman let me fix the red screen crashes i have been getting recently.


----------



## bluezone

To anyone thinking about doing a repaste their TIM. I came across this on Tom's hardware review of Vega FE. Its an AMD internal picture and warnings to potential TIM replacement.



So I guess we should avoid removing all the old TIM during repasting.


----------



## rubenlol2

That's strange, all the die shots of Vega I have seen have epoxy covering the interposer.
Maybe just Vega FE has that.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> is this why any changes i make in trixx are running my fury (x*) at 300mhz?
> 
> edit: sure is... wattman let me fix the red screen crashes i have been getting recently.


Im on 17.7.1 WHQL now

Waiting for 17.8.x


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> That's strange, all the die shots of Vega I have seen have epoxy covering the interposer.
> Maybe just Vega FE has that.


Yes your die shot def has epoxy on it. I cannot see them trying to apply epoxy after mounting the package.

By the way the way I meant to say they were testing Vega FE. I need to edit my earlier post.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is the easiest way to clock HBM? I tried MSI AB but clock just bounces back to 500MHz.


----------



## pmc25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> To anyone thinking about doing a repaste their TIM. I came across this on Tom's hardware review of Vega FE. Its an AMD internal picture and warnings to potential TIM replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess we should avoid removing all the old TIM during repasting.


There were similar warnings with Fiji.

If you're patient and careful, there's no reason not to remove as much as you can from between the HBM dies and between the HBM dies & GPU die, with cotton buds with a small amount of Arctic Cleaner.

I certainly did on my Nano. There's way too much of the stock TIM, and it surrounds the HBM, acting as an insulator. If you're confident removing it, and it's not old and hardened (where removing it might damage the interposer), then there is no reason not to.

I also used Liquid Metal Ultra on mine, which I'm sure they'd recommend against. You just need to be careful not to overapply or spill any on the interposer (which it would probably corrode).


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmc25*
> 
> If you're patient and careful, there's no reason not to remove as much as you can from between the HBM dies and between the HBM dies & GPU die, with cotton buds with a small amount of Arctic Cleaner.
> 
> I certainly did on my Nano. There's way too much of the stock TIM, and it surrounds the HBM, acting as an insulator. If you're confident removing it, and it's not old and hardened (where removing it might damage the interposer), then there is no reason not to.
> 
> I also used Liquid Metal Ultra on mine, which I'm sure they'd recommend against. You just need to be careful not to overapply or spill any on the interposer (which it would probably corrode).


For cleaning, I used a spray bottle filled with 99% Isopropyl (Avoid open flames at all costs) and a very very worn in soft toothbrush. But the excess compound does not act so much as an insulator, as it does a sink to hold heat. That is because there is no heat path (plus other reasons) to shed the BTU's it has gained.

What sort of cooling improvement did you see with the Liquid Metal Ultra?


----------



## whatever23232

deleted


----------



## 1mpurity

It seems that HBM overclocking for us Fiji(water) owners are still broken on newest drivers


----------



## gupsterg

Yep, I still get artifacts in SWBF on stock VBIOS on a v17.x.x driver, 1440P Ultra using FreeSync, revert to 16.12.2 WHQL and 0 issues.


----------



## Darknessrise13

So I recently acquired a tri-x fury and I'm trying to optimize it between thermals and clocks. It unlocked to 3840 fine, 4096 is an instant 3d load crash. Stock voltage peaks at 1.25v and hovers around 1.22-1.23v under load, and I can manage to hit around 1060mhz there. HBM seems to do 550mhz fine, 600mhz absolutely no go. So far in my undervolt testing, I'm doing 1137mv in bios @ 1000mhz fine, not sure if there's anything better I can do because software overclocking won't work for me so I have to flash a new bios every time to test more. Trying to lower the heat output as best I can as it's suffocating my CPU aio. I was pretty familiar with how hawaii interacted between clock and volts but fiji appears to be a different beast.


----------



## 1mpurity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> So I recently acquired a tri-x fury and I'm trying to optimize it between thermals and clocks. It unlocked to 3840 fine, 4096 is an instant 3d load crash. Stock voltage peaks at 1.25v and hovers around 1.22-1.23v under load, and I can manage to hit around 1060mhz there. HBM seems to do 550mhz fine, 600mhz absolutely no go. So far in my undervolt testing, I'm doing 1137mv in bios @ 1000mhz fine, not sure if there's anything better I can do because software overclocking won't work for me so I have to flash a new bios every time to test more. Trying to lower the heat output as best I can as it's suffocating my CPU aio. I was pretty familiar with how hawaii interacted between clock and volts but fiji appears to be a different beast.


with Fiji(water) the more volts you add you start to get negative performance scaling which you'll have to up the clocks in order to off set this trend so yes fiji is hugely different from Hawaii when it come to overclocking. on Black Ops 3 I get around 20fps more from going from stock bios to undervolted/ low power bios 175tdp/225Mtdp so yes fiji(water) is hella weird from my past overclocking experiences.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1mpurity*
> 
> with Fiji(water) the more volts you add you start to get negative performance scaling which you'll have to up the clocks in order to off set this trend so yes fiji is hugely different from Hawaii when it come to overclocking. on Black Ops 3 I get around 20fps more from going from stock bios to undervolted/ low power bios 175tdp/225Mtdp so yes fiji(water) is hella weird from my past overclocking experiences.


Yes Fiji is stupid weird... but there is some small room for overclocking... just takes some time patients and a few swear words.


----------



## Szaby59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep, I still get artifacts in SWBF on stock VBIOS on a v17.x.x driver, 1440P Ultra using FreeSync, revert to 16.12.2 WHQL and 0 issues.


Lower Mesh Quality to Medium and the artifacts will disappear.
Known issue with every 17.x driver, reported to them months ago Star Wars Battlefront - graphics corruption R9 Fury 17.4.4


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, thanks







.

I shall join the AMD community site thread







. I have religiously submitted report on each driver via the driver feedback page. As also v17.x.x drivers give no HBM performance gain with clock change for me v16.12.2 WHQL is the best for everyday usage, benching, etc. Shame really that it has been months and AMD have not fixed issue, I have also mentioned AMD Matt (is @LtMatt here) via this forum and others to posts of mine on these issues. I guess AMD FineWine™ isn't there for Fiji







.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> That's strange, all the die shots of Vega I have seen have epoxy covering the interposer.
> Maybe just Vega FE has that.


I found the answer.



so VEGA comes both with epoxy and without.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> I found the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> so VEGA comes both with epoxy and without.


Doesn't the Tri-X fury have the protected interposer? I'm too terrified to repaste mine let alone go water cooling like I should.


----------



## pmc25

Ugh.

I suspected the HBM OC wasn't applying ...

So the last driver that applied HBM OC was v16.12.2 WHQL ??

That's nearly 8 months old and they haven't fixed this!?!?!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I shall join the AMD community site thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have religiously submitted report on each driver via the driver feedback page. As also v17.x.x drivers give no HBM performance gain with clock change for me v16.12.2 WHQL is the best for everyday usage, benching, etc. Shame really that it has been months and AMD have not fixed issue, I have also mentioned AMD Matt (is @LtMatt here) via this forum and others to posts of mine on these issues. I guess AMD FineWine™ isn't there for Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you contact MSI re: AB applying it? What did they have to say?


----------



## gupsterg

Not a OS OC tool issue.

It's AMD driver issue.

Yes 16.12.2 WHQL is the last driver that gives HBM performance gain from HBM clock change.


----------



## pmc25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I shall join the AMD community site thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have religiously submitted report on each driver via the driver feedback page. As also v17.x.x drivers give no HBM performance gain with clock change for me v16.12.2 WHQL is the best for everyday usage, benching, etc. Shame really that it has been months and AMD have not fixed issue, I have also mentioned AMD Matt (is @LtMatt here) via this forum and others to posts of mine on these issues. I guess AMD FineWine™ isn't there for Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not a OS OC tool issue.
> 
> It's AMD driver issue.
> 
> Yes 16.12.2 WHQL is the last driver that gives HBM performance gain from HBM clock change.


Surely it is a case of the overclock not being applied, not the overclock not resulting in performance gain?

If this is so, I struggle to imagine they would have let it go on for 7 or 8 months if it was just a bug.

Perhaps they purposely disabled it because OC'd HBM was beginning to fail and they've kept quiet about locking it down.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Not a OS OC tool issue.
> 
> It's AMD driver issue.
> 
> Yes 16.12.2 WHQL is the last driver that gives HBM performance gain from HBM clock change.


No wonder I gained nothing from HBM OC.


----------



## gupsterg

Fiji members I have highlighted I have given driver feedback on HBM OC issue with v17.x.x drivers to AMD and I have contacted AMD Matt via mentions here (@LtMatt).

Today on OCuk a discussion occurred regarding Fiji in a VEGA thread, read from this post. As AMD Matt posts there as well as AMD Community site the most I have tried to engage him in further discussion via this thread.

I hope you guys will take time to share you thoughts there.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

very interesting indeed... what I get out of this is AMD doesn't want us overclocking the HBM and once aware of people doing it via bios mod decided to stop it.


----------



## Szaby59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fiji members I have highlighted I have given driver feedback on HBM OC issue with v17.x.x drivers to AMD and I have contacted AMD Matt via mentions here (@LtMatt).
> 
> Today on OCuk a discussion occurred regarding Fiji in a VEGA thread, read from this post. As AMD Matt posts there as well as AMD Community site the most I have tried to engage him in further discussion via this thread.
> 
> I hope you guys will take time to share you thoughts there.


LOL

"_HBM Overclocking was never enabled in driver._" Well it wasn't force disabled until now either... So why not allow it directly from WattMan ?
Though I still have to laugh on this approach (memory oc disabled) for a card once called "Overclocker's dream"


----------



## MAMOLII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szaby59*
> 
> LOL
> 
> "_HBM Overclocking was never enabled in driver._" Well it wasn't force disabled until now either... So why not allow it directly from WattMan ?
> Though I still have to laugh on this approach (memory oc disabled) for a card once called "Overclocker's dream"


yep it was only a dream.... i thought maybe vega would make HBM support better but i was wrong


----------



## gupsterg

VEGA has probably been nail in the coffin for Fiji







.

TBH ever since Polaris came out I really can't recall much development on Fiji. There were countless posts on Reddit driver threads asking for a VR option available on Polaris but not on Fiji. As I don't have VR I can't recall what it was, but will look in to it.

When Wattman wasn't on non Polaris cards and I saw features I really looked forward to it, complete dud IMO







. There is so much more we can do with bios mod than what Wattman allows, yeah it was a step up from OverDrive, but still too little IMO.

I have contacted @buildzoid, hopefully this issue gets aired on his channel. I have also contacted another media channel, hopefully after viewing the thread on OCuk we may get some attention. Dunno really. If members can post at OCuk their experience and thoughts it will aid us. If we can get AMD Matt to relay to AMD driver team we need a fix perhaps it will happen.

TBH not holding my breath on this, but gonna try as much as I can. Please join in with the efforts Fiji owners







.


----------



## MAMOLII

so from your tests you can go HMB at 700mhz with the last drivers with no performance gains?is it a bug or the driver block it?you run it from bios fixed speed or with oc tool?


----------



## gupsterg

In first post of the OCuk thread is a zip. This one.

I used modified VBIOS only for each test and then driver change.

I used rig for ~30min for surfing etc at 700MHz HBM on v17.8.1 driver. View the clock in the zip above for 700MHz HBM testing and this screenie.

On any driver prior to v17.x.x I can not even use 600MHz HBM on this card at desktop, I'll get artifacting. This card will only do 545MHz with a +25mV offset on HBM voltage all day long. I have had this setup for over a year.

v17.x.x driver will report you have HBM clock change, but you will have performance as you are at stock HBM clock (500MHz).

This card was launched ~June 2015, I can show you results from every driver til v16.12.2 WHQL from ~Jan17 and you will get performance gain with HBM clock change but not on a v17.x.x driver







.


----------



## MAMOLII

i wonder how they do this through the driver? bypassing the bios mhz set speed! another thing that i noticed... used to mod the bios 52c target temp... and fan target 100% it worked great temps never exceed 53-54c fan speed go up 70-75% i was playing a week defore and 62c... fan around 66% 2256 rpm max.. opened wattman and watt tool and max fan speed reported at 2200.. it can go up to 3200 but hey... i have modded the danm fan to 100% from bios.. they both report the correct target temp 52c but the fan max speed set to bios mod seem to not work


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> VEGA has probably been nail in the coffin for Fiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TBH ever since Polaris came out I really can't recall much development on Fiji. There were countless posts on Reddit driver threads asking for a VR option available on Polaris but not on Fiji. As I don't have VR I can't recall what it was, but will look in to it.
> 
> When Wattman wasn't on non Polaris cards and I saw features I really looked forward to it, complete dud IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is so much more we can do with bios mod than what Wattman allows, yeah it was a step up from OverDrive, but still too little IMO.
> 
> I have contacted @Buildzoid, hopefully this issue gets aired on his channel. I have also contacted another media channel, hopefully after viewing the thread on OCuk we may get some attention. Dunno really. If members can post at OCuk their experience and thoughts it will aid us. If we can get AMD Matt to relay to AMD driver team we need a fix perhaps it will happen.
> 
> TBH not holding my breath on this, but gonna try as much as I can. Please join in with the efforts Fiji owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fiji probably the most neglected GCN GPU ever made. Not even 6 months of support and its was Polaris talk and than Vega talk.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Fiji members I have highlighted I have given driver feedback on HBM OC issue with v17.x.x drivers to AMD and I have contacted AMD Matt via mentions here (@LtMatt).
> 
> Today on OCuk a discussion occurred regarding Fiji in a VEGA thread, read from this post. As AMD Matt posts there as well as AMD Community site the most I have tried to engage him in further discussion via this thread.
> 
> I hope you guys will take time to share you thoughts there.


Yes AMD is very evasive on your questions. My take from the posts are; "sorry we didn't realize we had done something to help you, but once we found out that we had and didn't mean to, we went ahead and fixed the problem".


----------



## MAMOLII

they wont do anything matt doesn't seem to be positive...
so maybe the last shoot is to use 400mhz timmings bios at 500mhz... unless they locked and the timmings via driver...


----------



## xkm1948

RTG is actively crippling Fiji it seems.


----------



## Kokin

How likely would I be able to trade a Fury X for a GTX 1070? I'm out of touch with all the prices for both GPUs since mining has them all over the place.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> How likely would I be able to trade a Fury X for a GTX 1070? I'm out of touch with all the prices for both GPUs since mining has them all over the place.


Not very. You might be able to sell the Fury X and buy 1070 with the money but I would get a 1080 at the very minimum.


----------



## divinity666

Hi there. Got a few things to report about Fury(Tri-X version) memory speed.

First of at stock settings I benchmarked it in OclMembench and it showed 384Gb\s memory bandwidth. Then I unlocked 3840SP and memory bandwidth actually dropped a little - to 380Gb\s. In games\3dmarks etc. there was a gain in performance obviously because 4Gb\s drop in mem bandwidth is nothing compared to 256 extra SP. Then I decided to test miners(zec, eth) and here is what I got: eth performance actually dropped by ~0.6Mh\s with unlock, guess it's only sensitive to memory bandwidth and doesn't care about SP count, in zec on the other hand unlocking extra SP gave me around extra 12sol\s.

I also tried this mem. mod bios from FAQ post, and 400Mhz strap gave just 16Gb\s(3584SP gave me 400Gb\s, 3840SP - 396Gb\s) more bandwidth in OclMembench. Got some really minor-to none gains in 3dmark in GS and games. Zec didn't react to Tmod... or it was minor as well it's hard to tell because speeds it shows vary a little bit in the first place. Didn't try eth though, but I gues it would react even to 16Gb\s increase.

Ps When I Tmoded my RX470 card(powercolor red devil, hynix chips), I managed to get it working 1950Mhz with 1375Mhz-strap. That gave me at least 5% performance boost in real games, bandwidth went up from 176Gb\s to 208Gb\s, which is way more serious gain esp. in %. I wish there were Fiji bios' with more aggressive timings than 400Mhz-strap(

Pps As for OC'ing memory - bandwidth actually drop if I change clock to anything different but 500. I tried 525, 545, 555, 575, 600, 700 - same bandwidth for all this clocks - 374Gb\s. In games you won't notice such drop, but eth-miner gotta notice I guess, I haven't tried though. But anyway OC doesn't work with memory at all. Tried it on both Fury Tri-x and Fury Nitro(some months earlier) - same results for Nitro...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not very. You might be able to sell the Fury X and buy 1070 with the money but I would get a 1080 at the very minimum.


My 1080Ti came in yesterday and I wanted to give my Fury X to my fiancee. The problem is fitting the thick AIO cooler in a Silverstone SG13 is not that ideal and her XFX TS 550W only has 8 + 6 pin, while the Fury X needs 2x 8 pin (8 pin adapters did not work). My predicament is whether to keep the Fury X and swap her power supply (which needs to be smaller than average size) OR trading/selling the Fury X for a 1070.

Another predicament is that I have an LG 34UC88 Ultrawide monitor which only runs at 60HZ when running an Nvidia GPU, but will run 75Hz with Freesync enabled. I love Ultrawide but I hate 60HZ, so I'm thinking about letting my fiancee use both the Fury X and the Ultrawide monitor. I have a Korean Qnix 1440p 120Hz monitor to pair up with the 1080Ti, but it's gonna suck going back to a flat 16:9 monitor.

1st world problems


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Interesting MOD. You don't fool around when tackling problem.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chulu*
> 
> Korgan, Interesting mod.
> 
> You said you wanted a less noisier card, is it really quieter now?


It is very quiet with the Noctua fan. I followed this guide => https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/690393-r9-nano-nuctua-fan-mod/

But I used the bigger Noctua fan and made the base plate out of plastic instead of metal. Works very well.


----------



## Dispenserim

welp, with all that's been happening with AMD and them crippling (or at least that's what it looks like) Fiji cards I think my next gpu purchase is going to be nvidia

a shame it had turn out this way


----------



## MAMOLII

amd success was after 3xxx series! amd used to be value for money,good oc headroom, cards and drivers support for older vgas gaining fps afrer 2-3 or even 4 years after realise dates with driver updates....
today... not value for money, worse oc headroom compared to nvidia , they lock older cards fan and oc capabilities if its a plan to make the user buy new vega because of this its not gonna happen! i will flash 400 timmings strap bios to my fury and maybe go for a 1080ti soon if i sell fury in a good price or waiting next nvidias lineup!
my vga history! 128 riva>tnt 2 ultra->geforce3 >5900 ultra>7900>3870x2>5850>7950>furyx>nvidia 1080ti or volta gen!!


----------



## ht_addict

Other than using the older drivers, is there a BIOS with timings of 1150/550 I could flash to my Sapphire FuryX?


----------



## gupsterg

Even if you use custom ROM and HBM clocks are changed; shown to apply. The HBM will perform as it is at 500MHz, on newer drivers.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Even if you use custom ROM and HBM clocks are changed; shown to apply. The HBM will perform as it is at 500MHz, on newer drivers.


Are you freaking serious? So complete driver lock down on HBM overclocking EVEN with your BIOS mods? If that is the case they seriosuly **** you RTG and **** you Raja.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







.


----------



## noeb42

Can i set vddc value >1.3v? Or is there still the bsod barrier?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noeb42*
> 
> Can i set vddc value >1.3v? Or is there still the bsod barrier?


I wonder this as well


----------



## rbys

Hello, I'm wondering if it's normal to have no video output during the boot process after modifying the BIOS on my Fury Nitro (UEFI mode, CSM disabled, secure boot disabled). The motherboard is a Maximus Hero VIII (Z170) with BIOS 3504. Stock BIOS gives me video output during boot and allows me to modify settings in the motherboard UEFI BIOS.

The stock Sapphire bios is already UEFI so I don't have to use GOPupd_v1.9.5 ?


----------



## noeb42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I wonder this as well


How brave are you? biggrin.gif

If there is a courageous tester, you'll be welcome!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noeb42*
> 
> Can i set vddc value >1.3v? Or is there still the bsod barrier?


Use offset ROM to achieve higher than 1.3V.


----------



## noeb42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use offset ROM to achieve higher than 1.3V.


Is a value of 1,325V VDDC (DP7 1.3+25mV Offset) a recommended voltage for a 24/7 setting? Its about a fury nitro card.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Would there happen to be a BIOS for the Fury X that's tailored to lower power/undervolting?

Right now I'm on stock bios, have never touched anything with the BIOS and would like to try my hand, I suppose unfortunately most of the BIOS' I've seen were for Overclocking and I'm just looking to reduce heat output specifically while hopefully maintaining much of the same performance


----------



## Tradition

guys i have a radeon pro duo on my hands i did edit the bios for better cooling but now im trying to increse the HBM clocks but since amd bloqued via software i wanna know if i put it 550 via Bios will it work??


----------



## StenioMoreira

"Fury X, overclockers dream "- Raja


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> "Fury X, overclockers dream "- Raja


nightmares are dreams too


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> guys i have a radeon pro duo on my hands i did edit the bios for better cooling but now im trying to increse the HBM clocks but since amd bloqued via software i wanna know if i put it 550 via Bios will it work??


Just try and find out







I have 1050/550 and it's working Great -> but give small bump in v for HBM like 1.337v


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Would there happen to be a BIOS for the Fury X that's tailored to lower power/undervolting?
> 
> Right now I'm on stock bios, have never touched anything with the BIOS and would like to try my hand, I suppose unfortunately most of the BIOS' I've seen were for Overclocking and I'm just looking to reduce heat output specifically while hopefully maintaining much of the same performance


-> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/creating-bios-hex-editing-guide-280x-and-newer.406016

I have that kind of BIOS for my Nitro-X







(My & gupsterg BIOS Mod with tMOD)
12h BF1 yesterday -> GPU 1005/550 at 55deg with ~220tW Max/Spike (average 120tW)

Upd. 70FPS all't'time without drops (50/70 Chill), settings Mixed Ultra/High + AA + SweetFX/reshade at 1440p


----------



## 99belle99

Can anyone help me get the VID from the afterburner i2cdump. It makes no sense to me. Is it in hex or something.


----------



## 99belle99

gupsterg +rep









Very helpful first post in this thread.


----------



## PontiacGTX

any Fury Nitro Owner, when you flash your Fury Nitro OC Do you use the switch/button with the light turned on or off?

@Ne01 OnnA ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noeb42*
> 
> Is a value of 1,325V VDDC (DP7 1.3+25mV Offset) a recommended voltage for a 24/7 setting? Its about a fury nitro card.


Sorry for late reply, been busy with "things" to chime in.

Choice is yours, I do not think anyone has posted long term experience of using that level of voltage. For me on any of the 11 Fiji I owned using anything close to 1.3V caused performance scaling issue. I used ~1.268V for over 1.5yrs without issue, stock DPM 7 VID for that card was 1.212V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Would there happen to be a BIOS for the Fury X that's tailored to lower power/undervolting?
> 
> Right now I'm on stock bios, have never touched anything with the BIOS and would like to try my hand, I suppose unfortunately most of the BIOS' I've seen were for Overclocking and I'm just looking to reduce heat output specifically while hopefully maintaining much of the same performance


You could lower VID within a DPM or using the VDDC offset ROM, but use that ROM to set a negative offset to reduce power in all DPM states.

Using the VDDC offset is the quicker method, but could mean you don't achieve as low/optimal reduction as testing and setting each DPM VID.

For example my Fury X at stock was:-

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.01800 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.21200 V

When I undervolted each DPM and tested them by keeping card at x DPM clock I was able to make it:-

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  512 MHz, VID = 0.92500 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  892 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V (-18mV)
DPM4: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V (-18mV)
DPM5: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V (-18mV)
DPM6: GPUClock = 1018 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V (-18mV)
DPM7: GPUClock = 1050 MHz, VID = 1.17500 V (-37mV)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> guys i have a radeon pro duo on my hands i did edit the bios for better cooling but now im trying to increse the HBM clocks but since amd bloqued via software i wanna know if i put it 550 via Bios will it work??


Even if you increase HBM via bios on driver after v16.12.2 WHQL I gain no benefit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Can anyone help me get the VID from the afterburner i2cdump. It makes no sense to me. Is it in hex or something.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> gupsterg +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful first post in this thread.
Click to expand...

I guess all sorted then?

NP on OP/thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> any Fury Nitro Owner, when you flash your Fury Nitro OC Do you use the switch/button with the light turned on or off?
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA ?


I flashed either, neither was "blocked" for flashing or anything.


----------



## ilmazzo

Hi guys

Fury nitro owner here

I want to skip MSI AB for ocing (hardcore definition since my fury has 53% asic lol and barely kept 1100 with 1,3V) so I edited the "power" bios with only dpm7 to 1100mhz and 1300 as voltage, tdp pushed to 350.

Anyway after flash and retsrat I launched heaven and it reports the 1020 default frequency so I think I'm missing something here


----------



## ilmazzo

Nevermind

I refreshed everything and after
Ddu
Crimson 17.10.1
Msi ab beta 20

I got the 1100 from the start without any oc profile running

Now let's test all this new stuff and hope everything works like before









Great thread!!!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> any Fury Nitro Owner, when you flash your Fury Nitro OC Do you use the switch/button with the light turned on or off?
> 
> @Ne01 OnnA ?


I have Blue Light ON (and then Flashed)
I have 1050/550 1.212v/1.337v with some tW Tweaks for Long MP Sessions in BF1/BF4/SW/R6:S etc.










Max Temps are: 55deg at 50% Fan in AB (summer time)


----------



## ilmazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I have Blue Light ON (and then Flashed)
> I have 1050/*550* 1.212v/1.337v with some tW Tweaks for Long MP Sessions in BF1/BF4/SW/R6:S etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Temps are: 55deg at 50% Fan in AB (summer time)


So are you using drivers 17.7.1 for ocing hbm?


----------



## jaug1337

Hi guys,

I have a 3440x1440 monitor @70Hz and I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading from my 580 to the Fury X.

I currently have my 580, which is a 480 flashed to a 580, on a AIO and with a custom bios too, running stable 1440MHz on core at 2100 with custom timings on memory.

As far as I can tell, I am very close to the performance of the Fury X, almost drawing 270W from the wall, however, I cannot figure out if the small performance boost is worth it as I can see the Fury X is being neglected in future driver updates :-(

I love playing around with hardware and software, so no proper bios editing and overclocking makes me a sad man....

What are your thoughts folks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaug1337*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 3440x1440 monitor @70Hz and I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading from my 580 to the Fury X.
> 
> I currently have my 580, which is a 480 flashed to a 580, on a AIO and with a custom bios too, running stable 1440MHz on core at 2100 with custom timings on memory.
> 
> As far as I can tell, I am very close to the performance of the Fury X, almost drawing 270W from the wall, however, I cannot figure out if the small performance boost is worth it as I can see the Fury X is being neglected in future driver updates :-(
> 
> I love playing around with hardware and software, so no proper bios editing and overclocking makes me a sad man....
> 
> What are your thoughts folks?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Look at benchmarks for the games you play at that resolution and make your decision


----------



## jaug1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Look at benchmarks for the games you play at that resolution and make your decision


I guess I am going to be keeping my current RX480(580) then.

AMD is spitting out drivers optimizing Polaris architecture, so thanks, haha, I answered my own question.


----------



## kopteri

I bough used R9 Nano about 6 months ago. I have used official UEFI BIOS w/ "ghetto" AIO mod with separate VRM heatsink cooler and with 16.12.2 drivers having 1075MHz on core and 560MHz on memory. Power limit has been +50% and core voltage -32. This was stable without any throttling in all benchmarks and games, but when I started to play PUBG there was some instability with core clock and VRM temps were getting quite hot with it too, so I upgraded to 17.7.x drivers, dropped core to 1050 and memory to default 500. Issues went away and all was good.

Some weeks ago I finally completed my custom loop hoping that I could get rest out of the card, but instead improvement I now have serious issues with throttling. Core temp is 45 and VRM ~ 70, but card just throttles all the time. With exactly same setup as above, I have core set to 1050 and memory to default and done the clocking using AB. If I run Heaven benchmark, it keeps core at 1050 for maybe a minute, but then starts throttling. After throttling starts it varies between 950 and 1050 in Heaven benchmark. In PUBG it goes all the way down to 900 and peaks at 1050.

Temperatures naturally are not the cause here as they are very low and power should not be the issue either, as the card has been running with stock UEFI BIOS stable 1050 without issues using same power supply and BIOS. Is there any other reason why the card could be throttling? Could there be some unreported temperature sensor which could trigger throttling if I for example have bad contact with water block etc?

After this occurred, I tried reverting back to older drivers without any success. I also modified UEFI BIOS power limits (300W TDP / 260A / 250W power), but they had no effect how the card behaves, it still throttles.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaug1337*
> 
> I guess I am going to be keeping my current RX480(580) then.
> 
> AMD is spitting out drivers optimizing the Polaris architecture, so thanks, haha, I answered my own question.


IMO better for you is to sell 580 and Pick Vega56









I have Fiji and Performance is here for sure on 1440p
Now im waiting for AIBS to show up or i will wait until Vega2 12nm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmazzo*
> 
> So are you using drivers 17.7.1 for ocing hbm?


Im on 17.9.3 WHQL right now (Creators Update done)
I have best Performance with these


----------



## ilmazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Im on 17.9.3 WHQL right now (Creators Update done)
> I have best Performance with these


So you get rid of hbm ocing with that drivers


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> I have Fiji and Performance is here for sure on 1440p
> Now im waiting for AIBS to show up or i will wait until Vega2 12nm


I have a Fury X and was going to pick up a Vega 64 but didn't bother in the end. I will most likely wait for Vega 2 as I am quite happy with my Fury X @ 1440p.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have a Fury X and was going to pick up a Vega 64 but didn't bother in the end. I will most likely wait for Vega 2 as I am quite happy with my Fury X @ 1440p.


honestly, unless you play at ultra and 4k fury x is fine.. gpu prices are too high still to make upgrade viable... I game at 4k in most games and a few I drop to 1440p or use something less than ultra... I think too many people on this site are focusing on always being able to turn settings up to max and hit 60+fps (some want 144) @ 4k... I guess I come from a different perspective because I have been in pc/console gaming for decades and many times couldn't get 60 fps even at 800x600 res in the old days with the best cards and cpu's out there... yes I like all the eye candy and yes if I had the money to blow I'd be rocking an intel 8700K cpu with Titan Xp (the new one) or 2 1080ti's ... but I'm happy with 4k @ 60 fps even if I can't use Ultra settings all the time... some games like Dirt Rally and Dirt 4 I can... others like The Crew I can't...

all in all the fury x is a great card... it's on par with a 980ti and has several advantages not the least of which is it can keep its cool even in hot ambients thanks to the AIO... mine rarely hits 55C even when folding for hours and makes my system nice and quiet. I will not likely be getting a new card until I can get a nice shiny water cooled card and cpu together...mostly because I don't think my FX can handle much more than a fury x anyway.


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> I bough used R9 Nano about 6 months ago. I have used official UEFI BIOS w/ "ghetto" AIO mod with separate VRM heatsink cooler and with 16.12.2 drivers having 1075MHz on core and 560MHz on memory. Power limit has been +50% and core voltage -32. This was stable without any throttling in all benchmarks and games, but when I started to play PUBG there was some instability with core clock and VRM temps were getting quite hot with it too, so I upgraded to 17.7.x drivers, dropped core to 1050 and memory to default 500. Issues went away and all was good.
> 
> Some weeks ago I finally completed my custom loop hoping that I could get rest out of the card, but instead improvement I now have serious issues with throttling. Core temp is 45 and VRM ~ 70, but card just throttles all the time. With exactly same setup as above, I have core set to 1050 and memory to default and done the clocking using AB. If I run Heaven benchmark, it keeps core at 1050 for maybe a minute, but then starts throttling. After throttling starts it varies between 950 and 1050 in Heaven benchmark. In PUBG it goes all the way down to 900 and peaks at 1050.
> 
> Temperatures naturally are not the cause here as they are very low and power should not be the issue either, as the card has been running with stock UEFI BIOS stable 1050 without issues using same power supply and BIOS. Is there any other reason why the card could be throttling? Could there be some unreported temperature sensor which could trigger throttling if I for example have bad contact with water block etc?
> 
> After this occurred, I tried reverting back to older drivers without any success. I also modified UEFI BIOS power limits (300W TDP / 260A / 250W power), but they had no effect how the card behaves, it still throttles.


Regarding this I measured some values while running Heaven. This is how it looks:










I did one pass of Heaven between blue markers and in the graphs you can see core speed dropping to 974, 944 and 700. At the same time VDDC drops to 1.094 - 1.056 from "normal" ~ 1.2 that is running 1050 core speed without issues. Power draw has these strange peaks, but they are not directly happening at the same time as throttling. When core speed drops, power draw is fine within the accepted range (?).

Any help would be appreciated as this is driving me crazy knowing that this kind of behavior happens.


----------



## gupsterg

I don't think there is a unreported sensor that would make this occur once you WC'd card. All temps are well below throttle limits.

I once tried to help a Nano owner on OCUK to do VBIOS mod on his card. I was unsuccessful in getting a nice flat GPU clock as I saw on my Fury X with stock AIO.

IIRC I found Heaven/Valley even on Fury X can report clock drops when the scenes change, even when there is no "limit" being violated. So try 3DM FS, usually I loop a test for the context of testing and gained flat clocks.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

#Minotaurtoo

Yup, well put








Im happy with all games i Play:
Mixed Ultra/High 1440p at 70Hz

IMHO we will be Ready to Play, so Time enough to look on some new shiny in the future


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I don't think there is a unreported sensor that would make this occur once you WC'd card. All temps are well below throttle limits.
> 
> I once tried to help a Nano owner on OCUK to do VBIOS mod on his card. I was unsuccessful in getting a nice flat GPU clock as I saw on my Fury X with stock AIO.
> 
> IIRC I found Heaven/Valley even on Fury X can report clock drops when the scenes change, even when there is no "limit" being violated. So try 3DM FS, usually I loop a test for the context of testing and gained flat clocks.


Thanks from the input. I realized too after posting that those 700MHz drops are scene changes. In the past I had nice flat line on other parts tho. Maybe my VRMs are busted or something, as I think VDDC drop happens and that causes core clock to throttle. This happens on Firestrike too. I actually did compare some results before and after WC and there is a clear difference.

I noticed now that if I OC card using AB and use unofficial mode w/o PowerPlay support, clocks are more stable (but not perfect). So maybe card from some reason drops from DPM7 to lower DPM? Maybe I need to experiment with some BIOS changes to other levels too..


----------



## kopteri

Closer inspection of the graphs with various different settings / BIOS tells me that my card is never applying higher power limit and uses stock 175W limit all the time, which seems to be the reason for throttling.

I have tried to reinstall drivers multiple times with DDU and tried setting power limit with AB and WattMan, but without success. Also I tried stock and modified BIOS in both slots, but without any difference. Seems a bit mysterious I would say.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Closer inspection of the graphs with various different settings / BIOS tells me that my card is never applying higher power limit and uses stock 175W limit all the time, which seems to be the reason for throttling.
> 
> I have tried to reinstall drivers multiple times with DDU and tried setting power limit with AB and WattMan, but without success. Also I tried stock and modified BIOS in both slots, but without any difference. Seems a bit mysterious I would say.


Yes, it looks like a stuck driver issue. In extreme cases it can be necessary to do a driver uninstall and shut down and full power down (unplug the PSU). Hold the power button for 1 minute and then repower and and start-up the PC (internet disconnected). Hopefully you have your PC setup to not automatically install AMD drivers, allow the PC to install basic video drivers and then shut down or restart the PC. Install the Radeon drivers of your choice and restart (reconnect internet connection). This should clear up the problem. if not, an extra couple of steps may be necessary, namely during the shut down of the PC. remove the graphics card during power down and restart using on-board graphics. Then shut down and reinstall the graphics card and power up, followed by the installation of the drivers as outlined above.. Things really have to be messed up to require the removal of the graphics card though.

I hope this helps..


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Yes, it looks like a stuck driver issue. In extreme cases it can be necessary to do a driver uninstall and shut down and full power down (unplug the PSU). Hold the power button for 1 minute and then repower and and start-up the PC (internet disconnected). Hopefully you have your PC setup to not automatically install AMD drivers, allow the PC to install basic video drivers and then shut down or restart the PC. Install the Radeon drivers of your choice and restart (reconnect internet connection). This should clear up the problem. if not, an extra couple of steps may be necessary, namely during the shut down of the PC. remove the graphics card during power down and restart using on-board graphics. Then shut down and reinstall the graphics card and power up, followed by the installation of the drivers as outlined above.. Things really have to be messed up to require the removal of the graphics card though.
> 
> I hope this helps..


I will give this a try and post about the results. Thanks!


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> I will give this a try and post about the results. Thanks!


I gave this a try, but without success unfortunately. I don't have on-board graphics tho (Ryzen) and didn't have any other GPU around, so after the first method didn't work out, I did the second but instead of booting with on-board graphics I just removed the GPU from PCI-E power & socket and started the computer and had the GPU laying around without power for 5 minutes and also started the computer without any GPU so that it would recognize a change.

I also tried DDU with option to remove whole C:\AMD folder and did clean installation including AMD Chipset Drivers which I have understood might include some Radeon parts too. Maybe I'll need to get some other GPU to do the "hard way" properly.


----------



## gupsterg

If you used DDU with remove/restart or remove/shutdown it is same thing IMO/experience.

The AMD folder in root directory doesn't get used after driver installed so is of no consequence IMO/experience.

The only thing I have noted in the past is if a user has MSI AB installed, when changing VBIOS it's prudent to delete the VEN file in profiles directory. The other thing with MSI AB I have noted is if your have "Extend Official Overclocking Limits" enabled it places a copy of PowerPlay from the VBIOS at the time enabled in OS registry. This registry key should have been removed by DDU, as it is located within registry where AMD driver keys are.

The only thing that crops up in my mind is perhaps connect a fan to the GPU PCB connector. Perhaps it wants to see one on it. This may be a wild shot as I have never read WC's Nano owners adding one.


----------



## kopteri

Thanks for all who have replied. I solved the issue. My initial suspicion about bad contact in the water block was correct. I just opened the whole thing and checked everything as this was driving me crazy. There was bad thermal pad contact with two VRMs on the upper row (those which are above core). 4 VRMs on the side on the core were having a good contact. I fixed the issue and now all is running like it should. Nice flat line at 1050, which I can now start pushing up.

I think reported VRM temperature is measured from VRMs on the side of the core and there is some internal sensing happening which caused card to throttle when other VRMs were not in operating range. Also it can just be the temperature making VDDC to drop, which then causes throttling too.


----------



## bluezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopteri*
> 
> Thanks for all who have replied. I solved the issue. My initial suspicion about bad contact in the water block was correct. I just opened the whole thing and checked everything as this was driving me crazy. There was bad thermal pad contact with two VRMs on the upper row (those which are above core). 4 VRMs on the side on the core were having a good contact. I fixed the issue and now all is running like it should. Nice flat line at 1050, which I can now start pushing up.
> 
> I think reported VRM temperature is measured from VRMs on the side of the core and there is some internal sensing happening which caused card to throttle when other VRMs were not in operating range. Also it can just be the temperature making VDDC to drop, which then causes throttling too.


Interesting. I'm not having problems right now, but i may have to have a look at the VRM cooling situation on my card. To see if there is anything i can do to improve.

Seeing as a few people have had issues with Nano performance. This might just be the answer to some of those issues.


----------



## kopteri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluezone*
> 
> Interesting. I'm not having problems right now, but i may have to have a look at the VRM cooling situation on my card. To see if there is anything i can do to improve.
> 
> Seeing as a few people have had issues with Nano performance. This might just be the answer to some of those issues.


What actually happened here was that I have Bykski A-Nano RGB block that I installed with the instructions it came. I waited it for a good time as there was some shipping issues and when it finally came ~ 2 months after I ordered, I was quite eager to install it right away. I followed the included instructions and put it together, but now I figured that they were not complete and it missed some thermal pad placements. Yesterday after driver / BIOS etc fixes had failed, I happened to check EKWB manual just from pure interest how things are there as I wasn't able to find Bykski manual online. I noticed that there was thermal pad placements for some areas which Bykski manual did not include. Nothing that special and probably if I would have taken a closer inspection during initial installation, I would have figured these out (but I didn't).

As I was putting these pads in place yesterday I needed to experiment with the thermal pad height a bit to get everything working. While doing this I came up with a conclusion:

*VRM temperature is measured from VRM MOSFET and if the coil (inductor) is not properly having contact with the cooling, it causes throttling as card somehow internally knows that coil is not in proper temperature. This cannot be seen from reported values as VRM temperature looks OK based on properly cooled MOSFETs.*

So if somebody else is having problems getting the card to fly even when the temperatures seem OK, check that VRM coil cooling is working like it should.

Yesterday with modified BIOS allowing more power, I have the card working stable 1100/500 with core temp of ~ 48 and VRM ~ 80 and +50mV. I'll probably leave it there for now.


----------



## PontiacGTX

So is there areally a performance gain from modding the bios?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> So is there areally a performance gain from modding the bios?


If there was you would have known about it by now.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

don't think there is any gain that can't be done by software... just makes it more "permanent' I prefer it over software use because software can be glitchy when updating drivers.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> don't think there is any gain that can't be done by software... just makes it more "permanent' I prefer it over software use because software can be glitchy when updating drivers.


Thanks


----------



## Szaby59

I think the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> don't think there is any gain that can't be done by software... just makes it more "permanent' I prefer it over software use because software can be glitchy when updating drivers.


The timing mod can only be done via bios


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szaby59*
> 
> I think the
> The timing mod can only be done via bios


I'm pretty sure that the timing mod was disabled via driver in the 17.X drivers from AMD... at least it's generally ben reported that memory overclocks and such have been disabled even though they will show that the OC has taken effect.... gains that were previously seen have disappeared... or at least that's what I have been hearing...haven't tested that theory yet myself... perhaps one of the experts here can testify to or against this.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the timing mod was disabled via driver in the 17.X drivers from AMD... at least it's generally ben reported that memory overclocks and such have been disabled even though they will show that the OC has taken effect.... gains that were previously seen have disappeared... or at least that's what I have been hearing...haven't tested that theory yet myself... perhaps one of the experts here can testify to or against this.


you can stil overclock with MSI AB but the bios mod is allowed with ToastX patch


----------



## XR5777

Hello.

May I ask a few questions regarding the disabled HBM overclock on the 17.x.x drivers?

I even modified a custom bios with increases HBM speed of 550mhz and the AMD driver still reverts back to standard speeds of 500mhz?

Also all overclocking software has either disabled HBM or its infact bugged out and reverts the core speed to 300mhz.

From reading nearly all this thread I found your comment, may I ask what exactly is a ToastX patch? Will this patch help in the HBM overclock parameters?

AMD have gone the full length to prevent Fiji owners overclocking the HBM. Were trying to back engineer the API but its taking time.

Thankyou for your time and hope to speak soon.


----------



## Alastair

Yes I also want to know that the toast X patch is


----------



## gupsterg

Info in OP of this post.


----------



## Alastair

Oh the ATIKMDAG patcher


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thankyou for the reply.

Unfortunately applying the ATIKMDAG patch makes no difference to the disabled HBM settings.

Bashing my head against the wall here.


----------



## gupsterg

I didn't think it would help either. I posted that in Fiji owners club thread and forgot to do the same here I think.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Still nothing huh guys, the overclock the Fury X gained from HBM + core was very respectable, for me I remember i gained 6% fps on average just from HBM overclock to 600. What a shame, that card was great 1440p + card, and HMB OC was amazing for the fact it was mostly choked by 4gb. The card other wise is aging great based on recent becnhmarks I've seen, like a guy that works with AMD said" raw power ages well" thats really all of AMD cards, not most efficient and not really specialized at certain things like Nadia has been, but boy they packed raw power.


----------



## 99belle99

I have no idea why they locked Memory oveclocking on the Fury when you can do it on the Vega. Makes no sense.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have no idea why they locked Memory oveclocking on the Fury when you can do it on the Vega. Makes no sense.


To make Vega looks better probably. Unfortunately Vega was and remain a turd no matter how hard they try to polish it. RTG is simply not good for high end GPU any more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> To make Vega looks better probably.


This is what has crossed my mind. In articles where VEGA is clocked as Fiji there is little to nothing between them, albeit these tests where on early public drivers.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> To make Vega looks better probably. Unfortunately Vega was and remain a turd no matter how hard they try to polish it. RTG is simply not good for high end GPU any more.


maybe RTG needs to read this: http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-polish-a-turd/


----------



## 99belle99

I would be interested in a Vega GPU if they were priced properly. On overclockers.co.uk they have the add in cards for pre-order for extortionate rates. The cheapest I seen outside the US is on mindfactory in Germany for the red devil 64 for €540. They took down the pre-order last week but they show how many of each item they sold and the last I seen on the site while they were still pre-ordering it was over 2000 pre-orders for that red devil card. How long each person will be waiting for their pre-order is anyones guess.

I reckon most GPU's have gone to apple and add ins were pushed to the side.


----------



## gupsterg

Pricing on VEGA is astrological, like the naming scheme







. I reckon I was real lucky to get mine when I did.

Fury X sold for me at no loss even though had it for ~19mths or so. To date I can not still get over how small the PCB was of Fury X. Shame they made ref VEGA PCB have that unnecessary extra length.

Seems like also was the last high end AMD video card to allow VBIOS mod







.


----------



## XR5777

Hello,

Any news on enabling the HBM overclock on the recent AMD API?

I saw a post somewhere I cannot find it, basically there's a registry entry which reverts the Wattman settings back to the old Overdrive settings which I need to try out? Anyone heard of this parameter?


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XR5777*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Any news on enabling the HBM overclock on the recent AMD API?
> 
> I saw a post somewhere I cannot find it, basically there's a registry entry which reverts the Wattman settings back to the old Overdrive settings which I need to try out? Anyone heard of this parameter?


Foget about it. AMD did all they can to block HBM oc on Fury/X. Just save up money for your next GPU. Optimization for Fury/X is dead


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Some quick testing on 3.98GHz w/3080MHz Cl15 1T RAM

*Adrenalin* in it's GLORY









1120/550 1.218v +12%



Gamer Settings: 1050/550 1.175v +8%


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Some quick testing on 3.98GHz w/3080MHz Cl15 1T RAM
> 
> *Adrenalin* in it's GLORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1120/550 1.218v +12%
> 
> 
> 
> Gamer Settings: 1050/550 1.175v +8%


Did you verify if your HBM actually increased after the OC? I suspect that it is the same as 500MHz.


----------



## xkm1948

Tried the VBIOS mod on 17.12.1. Can confirm that HBM overclock does not work. This OC is about as high as I can get without crashing.

1100 core default HBM. +50% power threshold


----------



## gupsterg

From what AMDMatt stated in the OCuk thread, discussing HBM clock increase not gaining performance, it is unlikely to be given back







.


----------



## ColdRush

Is there something I'm missing as far as fan granularity and target temperatures are concerned? Or do they simply not work properly on the Nano? No matter what I do it seems like the changes have no effect and the fan sticks with the stock profile of going from idle to 3000+ RPM with no middle ground like an on off switch. I already have it underclocked and undervolted, now I'm just trying to get it to have a smooth fan curve so it never reaches temperatures that require 80% or higher to begin with.

Here's what I have changed, am I just doing this completely wrong?

Edited BIOS: https://mega.nz/#!clxD2aTT!X-FxlpEJFsMqanDOPfZTCtk_9kxyPJru4bkJQ20tv_E





Edit: I'm thinking the fan is bad or the PWM controller on the card is toast because it will only spin up if I set it to around 3500RPM otherwise it displays 0RPM.


----------



## bluezone

Try something closer to this. These are my actual settings.



The setting above will make the fan come on sooner, but more gradually (adjust down 300 points at a time If the ramping up is too aggressively). Also you may want to adjust your Target GPU about 5-10C lower temperature. On my card it my card it seems to overshoot this temperature setting by about 6C.



As far as i can figure on the Nano, at least mine. Setting the above to see a larger cooling solution causes the cooling to react faster. Meaning i sees a large cooler heating up quickly.

I know all this looks sounds counter intuitive. But your description confirms what I have run into. Your system is reacting too slowly and then overcompensating. Nano's seem to work a little differently than the other Fury cards. My card is a little atypical though.

EDIT: It should never show 0 RPM. Look to Verify that it isn't turning.


----------



## StarUserName

Hello guys!

I have an R9 Nano that shuts down unless I set the GPU clock to 502 and a power Target % of 50 when I launch a game. I wanted to make a modded bios to set the GPU clock and power target low so I could use the card when I boot into Linux to game. My PSU is a HX750.

That being said, when I use the Fiji bios editor, the default values seem way different from what I'm seeing that you guys post here. Can someone tell me if these values make any sense?


----------



## bluezone

hopefully this picture answers one of your questions.



So yes your numbers look OK

As for the shut downs, can you try another GPU and/or install the card in another PC? Just to eliminate other possibilities..


----------



## StarUserName

Thanks for the reply. I have successfully used a 270x and a 380 in this build with no problem. My R9 nano is the first card to do this. If it matters, my PSU (HX750) makes this odd sound when I launch games with the R9 nano, it's far more quiet when the power level is set to -50%. I'm led to believe boils down to the PSU, but I don't have a spare to test with.

I'm led to believe the sound is what's know as coil whine, as it sounds similar to what I hear on YouTube. This is my first time experiencing this though.

That being said, if I may ask, I see everyone is using their bios mods ton increase performance, what settings can I use to decrease performance? I would like to have a bios that reflects -50% power target, and a 512Mhz clock speed, but I'm not entirely sure how. Reading the first post , a lot of the info seems daunting. Can anyone please guide
a noob through this?

Edit: Is it as simple as setting DPM 0-7 to a low Mhz and the mV to a low value?


----------



## Gregix

Your card should be fine on default, propably your PSU is not good enough. I don't know why, should be sufficient...
you can try second bios boot just to be sure card is fine. And try borrow from someone/service shop another PSU just to eliminate one of possibilities.


----------



## StarUserName

Thanks, I did try both sides of the bios switch and it works fine, I checked and the bios are identical. I did buy the PSU used years ago, so there may have been some underlying issue with it that I wasn't made aware of. That being said, I'm not in a position to borrow a PSU that would work for the nano, so fr now I'm just playing games with the clock / power target % low until I can get a new PSU.

To remedy my issue in Linux, I'm trying to modify the bios with the settings to reflect those settings in the mean time. Any points would be appreciated ?


----------



## whitrzac

Turn on vsync. Super high framerates can cause coil wine too.


----------



## StarUserName

Thanks, I do use vsync in addition to low clocks / low power target.









Just wanted to edit, in case my question before was missed :
Can I simply set lower values in DPM 0-7 to underclock and undervolt my r9 nano?


----------



## xkm1948

StarUserName good to see you followed suggestions from Reddit to check over this thread. Give it a good read. This thread probably has answers for what you’re seeking


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarUserName*
> 
> Thanks, I do use vsync in addition to low clocks / low power target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to edit, in case my question before was missed :
> Can I simply set lower values in DPM 0-7 to underclock and undervolt my r9 nano?


it worked for me : ) but I was going the otherway... I only edited the last one though since I was going higher.


----------



## StarUserName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it worked for me : ) but I was going the otherway... I only edited the last one though since I was going higher.


Awesome thank you.

I do have another question. Newbie one.

When you are changing the "Power Target %" what exactly is changing behind the scenes? What "value" is being altered here?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarUserName*
> 
> Awesome thank you.
> 
> I do have another question. Newbie one.
> 
> When you are changing the "Power Target %" what exactly is changing behind the scenes? What "value" is being altered here?


target is where it want's to stay...giving it a higher target allows it to pull more power... assuming it stays within it's limits


----------



## StarUserName

That much I understand, it's within a limit or range. But does this change the wattage of the card? Voltage?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarUserName*
> 
> That much I understand, it's within a limit or range. But does this change the wattage of the card? Voltage?


oh my bad... I was powering through a bunch of responses... it doesn't change voltage... only wattage... as to the exact methodology of these changes I'm not sure really...


----------



## StarUserName

Oh awesome that's what I desired to know. Makes sense now.


----------



## whitrzac

I have a weird one for you guys....

Radeon pro duo(dual fury)
evga 1000p2
i7 6700
etc.

Under heavy loads, the 'primary' GPU will cycle through all the power levels contentiously.

It will run for a few seconds at 1000, then 975, then 940.... etc to 300, then back to 1000.
GPU 2 will fluctuate clock speeds based on load as expected

I'm running the current radeon drivers.
Temps are 65-69* on both cores


----------



## whitrzac

produobios1.zip 46k .zip file


Something screwy is going on.... Bios is set to 300 TDC vs 250 on the stock bios I found on TPU










All 4 bios have the same settings


----------



## rbys

Hi,

I'm just wondering if Fiji BIOS has some kind of performance issues / throttling when no fans are detected. I'm thinking of putting 2 x 120mm fans that are going to be connected into one of my MB header because the stock fans on my Fury are rattling.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

rbys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering if Fiji BIOS has some kind of performance issues / throttling when no fans are detected. I'm thinking of putting 2 x 120mm fans that are going to be connected into one of my MB header because the stock fans on my Fury are rattling.


No problems here. I use external fans that are not connected to the card.


----------



## chris89

double post


----------



## chris89

Can someone send me their BIOS? I'm interested about the characteristics of the R9 Fury X with BIOS mod.

Can someone show Fury X Hwinfo core & load vrm temps & hbm? Have you guys got into modding the memory timings much?

I bet that you could run better & work smoother if you performed a Surface Test with Mini Tool Partition Wizard on all your Hard Drives, makes sure they are clean. You can do this in windows without losing data.

Then find a real fast SSD, & use HDD Low Level format tool & format to Zero's then surface test again because this can fix sector error's as long as your SMART is Good.

Anyway the dynamic video memory is bottlenecked by the I/O because Windows still has to write the Overflow video memory data to System Memory. However a hitch can occur on a continuous basis if it's not a perfectly dialed in I/O pathway from I/O to System Memory to utilize Dynamic Memory of sometimes up to 32GB or more depending on System Memory Amount. 

1st find real fast SSD can dedicate to Pagefile

2nd Mini Tool Partition Wizard surface test the drive, then Write it to Zero's with HDD Low Level Format Tool, then retest again to make sure 0 error's.

3rd Create a Logical 64KB Sector Partition Using Mini Tool Partition Wizard with drive letter Z, as to not interfere.

4th Set C: to not use Pagefile & Set Custom Size for Drive Z of the perfect amount where it doesn't show up as "Red"... Getting it perfectly close to the "Red" but not "Red" is Optimal.

5th Use the System & build up your "Commit Learning Curve For Games, etc" & Check Task Manager "Performance" "Memory" & look at "Commit & Cached Size" at first then later, Take note of Increase Over Time.

6th Enjoy smoother, higher performance across all Title's over time because if you have a whole bunch of "System Memory" like at least 1/4 or so of the SSD Pagile Custom Size Min/ Max values need to be the same when setting the Pagefile. It's an over-time improvement when Application's use greater than the "Dedicated Amount Of Video Memory" because if there is a whole bunch of "System Memory Free & Available" then it's going to Commit the extra chunk of overflow video memory data into system memory, which will remain in RAM at high speed all the time, automatically it will cache every application overflow in System Memory on a Continuous Basis.


----------



## qqms

*YH*

Let me see


----------



## bluezone

rbys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just wondering if Fiji BIOS has some kind of performance issues / throttling when no fans are detected. I'm thinking of putting 2 x 120mm fans that are going to be connected into one of my MB header because the stock fans on my Fury are rattling.


Have you tried to lubricate the fans? Usually this will quite them down.


----------



## Synoxia

Hey guys i might be stupid but i can't find anywhere a guide on how to hack HBM clocks and voltage into the bios. Any one would be kind to teach me how to do it?

P.S That 80° temp over 24/7 is disgusting, what can i do about it? 

R9 Fury X


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Only thing you can do to reduce VRM temp is lower voltage to the core.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> Only thing you can do to reduce VRM temp is lower voltage to the core.


Already did... running 1177v on stock 1050 core.

EDIT NVM: my clock didn't save, i'll retest this with undervolted gpu


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Synoxia said:


> Already did... running 1177v on stock 1050 core.


What are you using the GPU for?


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> What are you using the GPU for?


Mainly gaming, but i'd like to also leave it running at night for some crypto. In gaming VRM still reach 75° but only on Witcher 3.
Just tested now, 5 minutes on eth are enough to get VRM to 75°c
I'd want to keep this card for long time with a mild oc on the HBM with Tmod. (If i get to understand how to actually modify the HBM clock + voltage via bios)


Googlign around seems that the main reason because VRM gets hot it's because fans are tuned for main GPU temperature, so even if VRM temp goes up fans don't spin faster.

This is my current conf as TOP rad+card fan was the only aesthetically reasonable option as RGB fans aren't cheap (lol). My motherboard is gigabyte x370 aurus k7, maybe i can set the front fans to work based on GPU's VRM temp? There should be a way to do this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I mine with my Fury X. I do not use the stock fan though. Mine broke. I use 2 fans push/pull. Right now the core is 52C, VRM1 is 62C, VRM2 is 46C. Only time VRM1 hit 80C for me was when I tried Dual Coin Mining. I would suggest increasing fan speed.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> I mine with my Fury X. I do not use the stock fan though. Mine broke. I use 2 fans push/pull. Right now the core is 52C, VRM1 is 62C, VRM2 is 46C. Only time VRM1 hit 80C for me was when I tried Dual Coin Mining. I would suggest increasing fan speed.


Yeah i'm trying to configure front fan speed, problem is mobo sensor is "PCI-EX16" which is ofc the normal gpu temp, not the VRM. -_-
As for HBM? How much are you running it and how you did it? Someone points me at this thread but i can't find anywhere how to modify HBM clock+voltage


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Synoxia said:


> Yeah i'm trying to configure front fan speed, problem is mobo sensor is "PCI-EX16" which is ofc the normal gpu temp, not the VRM. -_-
> As for HBM? How much are you running it and how you did it? Someone points me at this thread but i can't find anywhere how to modify HBM clock+voltage


HBM is at stock. I could never figure out how to OC it and with new drivers, you cant do it either way.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> HBM is at stock. I could never figure out how to OC it and with new drivers, you cant do it either way.


I went ahead and modified it in the bios, i think it's unstable tho, because i'm getting drops into 50s into witcher 3 1080p hw off 
also vram optimization on this card sucks, 4gb is no-go for 2018, but i had to get this otherwhise no card  my rx 460 4gb never went over 3.3gb vram with the same settings


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Synoxia said:


> I went ahead and modified it in the bios, i think it's unstable tho, because i'm getting drops into 50s into witcher 3 1080p hw off (also vram optimization on this card sucks, 4gb is no-go for 2018, but i had to get this otherwhise no card


Have you tried to check it if you get higher score?


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> Have you tried to check it if you get higher score?


Nope as i dont care of scores, but game framerates


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Synoxia said:


> Nope as i dont care of scores, but game framerates


I know that but you need a synthetic benchmark to test to see if the memory OC did anything. When I tried to play around with memory OC I got on increase in fps because something clearly was wrong.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> I know that but you need a synthetic benchmark to test to see if the memory OC did anything. When I tried to play around with memory OC I got on increase in fps because something clearly was wrong.


Tell me which one you want to see, if you have a Fury X we can make a comparison (no, i'm not going to reflash back to 500mhz to test scores because every re-flash is brick possibility for the card xD)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Synoxia said:


> Tell me which one you want to see, if you have a Fury X we can make a comparison (no, i'm not going to reflash back to 500mhz to test scores because every re-flash is brick possibility for the card xD)


Cant you downclock the card to 500MHz. Also if you cant just run 3DMark Fire Strike at default settings. I tested my Fury X with 500MHz memory.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my Fury X Score: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13385029


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ZealotKi11er said:


> Here is my Fury X Score: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13385029


how is it that my graphics and physics score is higher than yours, but my combined is lower than yours.... silly little benchmark lol https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14849257


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You have the core overclocked. The combined score for some reason Ryzen sucks at it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

re-ran...forgot I had upped my core clocks since that ran... here is a compare of the new results... but still it's weird how that last result was a bit off like that... https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14753680/fs/13385029


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ZealotKi11er said:


> You have the core overclocked. The combined score for some reason Ryzen sucks at it.


I know it's not working anymore... or at least I'm told it's not... but i never re-wrote the bios since overclocking the vram was allowed.... still gets reported as 545, but from what I've been told by the experts its not actually 545... but I'm not re-writing the bios to just to get it to show proper lol... this bios has been on this card for a very long time....

edit: I just realized I put the wrong result in the compare link in the post above... that wasn't the latest run, but it's close enough to the score I just got so I'm leaving it... too many tabs open and not enough coffee this evening.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Minotaurtoo said:


> I know it's not working anymore... or at least I'm told it's not... but i never re-wrote the bios since overclocking the vram was allowed.... still gets reported as 545, but from what I've been told by the experts its not actually 545... but I'm not re-writing the bios to just to get it to show proper lol... this bios has been on this card for a very long time....


Yeah that was my problem too. I changed to 545 and no increase in score. I wanted to break 18K. Quite sad how slow this card is. With 290X I broke 16K. This could bearly break 17K.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> Yeah that was my problem too. I changed to 545 and no increase in score. I wanted to break 18K. Quite sad how slow this card is. With 290X I broke 16K. This could bearly break 17K.


God, 3 gb download? I have slow 1080p connection. U might see the bench tomorrow at best with my wonderful italian 10mb connection...
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=aT3YklAejnY did this if interested tho


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ZealotKi11er said:


> Yeah that was my problem too. I changed to 545 and no increase in score. I wanted to break 18K. Quite sad how slow this card is. With 290X I broke 16K. This could bearly break 17K.


couldn't break 18k, but got real close... funny bit though that combined got me again... lower than expected..hmm... oh... drat forgot to change power plan to high lol.... I use balanced most of the time, but when benching I set power plan to high perf.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14897405

this was a quick dirty overclock of the card... not stable


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Minotaurtoo said:


> couldn't break 18k, but got real close... funny bit though that combined got me again... lower than expected..hmm... oh... drat forgot to change power plan to high lol.... I use balanced most of the time, but when benching I set power plan to high perf.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14897405
> 
> this was a quick dirty overclock of the card... not stable


Wish Fury X would hit 1200+. After 1150 the card acts so strangely.


----------



## Synoxia

ZealotKi11er said:


> Wish Fury X would hit 1200+. After 1150 the card acts so strangely.


I actually think you tried to OC hbm via software, HBM oc on Vega (which is just Fiji on steroids in my n00b opinion) leads to very good results, should be the same with Fiji. The fact that they hardlock HBM via drivers is comprehensible when they saw this https://wccftech.com/asus-radeon-r9...y-unlocked-fury-features-1-tbs-bandwidth-ln2/ 
basically LN2 fury is a Vega 64.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25095826 Here's my score.

Okay, now how to edit HBM voltage? I want to oc it to 575 ahahahahaah


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Tested with Adrenalin 18.1.1 WHQL
(i will test 18.2.1 WHQL soon)

1120/550 1.218v +12% & 1050/550 1.174v +8%
===


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Tested with Adrenalin 18.1.1 WHQL
> (i will test 18.2.1 WHQL soon)
> 
> 1120/550 1.218v +12% & 1050/550 1.174v +8%
> ===


Can you share ur bios.


----------



## Synoxia

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Tested with Adrenalin 18.1.1 WHQL
> (i will test 18.2.1 WHQL soon)
> 
> 1120/550 1.218v +12% & 1050/550 1.174v +8%
> ===


Does 550 make a difference over 545? Thought HBM ovcs in step 545/600 etc. How does one raise HBM voltage? I'm struggling with this since i've got this card lol


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

ZealotKi11er said:


> Can you share ur bios.


Nitro_Tmod_NEW_1337v.rom
in My Nitro OC

Power Tab is more like Fury Nano, not X one for long gaming sessions (e.g. 6h in BF1 CQ, fan 52% and temps not exc. 62deg)
HBM V-mod is edited by me to Max possible value of 1.337v THX to this we can have 600MHz or 570MHz tMOD without corruptions.
Based on Custom @gupsterg Mod + BIOS is unlocked to Full chip.

-> https://mega.nz/#F!YNMlHCLD!sFJJEGGP-RAh4pEsAySd3w


----------



## Synoxia

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Nitro_Tmod_NEW_1337v.rom
> in My Nitro OC
> 
> Power Tab is more like Fury Nano, not X one for long gaming sessions (e.g. 6h in BF1 CQ, fan 52% and temps not exc. 62deg)
> HBM V-mod is edited by me to Max possible value of 1.337v THX to this we can have 600MHz or 570MHz tMOD without corruptions.
> Based on Custom @gupsterg Mod + BIOS is unlocked to Full chip.
> 
> -> https://mega.nz/#F!YNMlHCLD!sFJJEGGP-RAh4pEsAySd3w


Hey mine is a Fury X, Can you make it one also for Fury X? This is exactly what i'm looking for... more voltage for more HBM  i'd appreciate hat


----------



## B'Fish

Hey man,

desperatly need help! I bought a r9 NANO 2nd hand from a genuine guy. 

Little story
I have a ryzen 7 1700 with a Fury X alrdy, bought a r9 nano to go crossfire with. Plugged it in, no driver updates neccesary right? tried to do timespy with my drivers ( 15.12.1). Timespy was running in DX3D12AFR mode what is needed for crossfire i guess. so that was working well only my fps was choppy as hell. few seconds later timespy hangs. Oke no big deal i thought to myself so i tried an OLD zcash miner to test the hashes/load on the GPU. My r9 Fury x did 480sol/s (1050/500 clocks) And the Nano did 420 (1000/500 clocks) seemed low to me. So i tried to bump it up to 1050mhz/545mhz ram which was stable on my fury x before , i consider this as a MILD overclock. Boom 3 secs later instant crash and now my r9 nano wont be detected in windows or atiflash. Did i broke the card? Was the card alrdy broken? Can MSI afterburner **** up a bios beyond repair? These 3 questions are playing in my mind all day already. Luckily the seller will take the card back. But I prefer to keep it if it could be working again as it was only 250 euros. 

Thanks in advance.

Greetings Bern.

P.S. Switching the bios switch doesnt help.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Did you try it on a different PC?


----------



## B'Fish

ZealotKi11er said:


> Did you try it on a different PC?


Not yet will do tomorrow.


----------



## Bkpizza

Hi everyone, I've read the entire thread and found it really helpful with my Asus Strix, so now I want to try to help back.

*There is obviously risks here, so if you aren't comfortable, don't do it.* 

This process will only help on cards that have *no artifacts on either the 3776 bios, or the 3840 bios*, because this is basically combining the two unlocks.

Using buildzoids unlocker and then a little more hex editing afterwards I have managed to get my strix to 4032 shaders.
I'm not sure if this has been done elsewhere but anyway 

Here is how I did it.

1. Save your bios with atiflash

2. rename it to furybios.rom

3. run it through buildzoids unlocker ( which has a naming problem, the 3776 file is actually running 3840 shaders, while the 3840 file is only running 3776.)

4. in a hex editor, compare the differences between the 3776 and 3840 bios. There will be a difference early in the rom, as far as I can tell this makes no difference, the shaders unlocked regardless of this value.

5. When you get to the second difference, you should end up with the 3776 bios having a value of FE, and the 3840 bios having a value of FD. As far as I can see, FE activates the 4-high shaders, while FD activates the 4-low shaders.

6. What I then tried was a value of FC, saved the file and then fixed the checksum in fiji bios editor.
When I flashed this, the card booted up with 4032 shaders, so it activated both the 4-high and 4-low.

The FE, FD values were in both my strix rom and also a sapphire tri-x rom so I'm pretty sure it's universal.

Good luck.


----------



## Garwinski

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Tested with Adrenalin 18.1.1 WHQL
> (i will test 18.2.1 WHQL soon)
> 
> 1120/550 1.218v +12% & 1050/550 1.174v +8%
> ===


Wait wut? Can we overclock the HBM again? How do you know the overclock is actually being applied?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

The Fox2232 MOD

Mod is based on Buildzoid/Gupsterg/OnnA/Fox2232 efforts !!
Yes this one is the Best you can have for Sapphire Fury Nitro

-> 600Strap +3GB/s average w/better low ~394GB/s
-> Neo_1356v_QuickHBMTimings_BL4 ~410GB/s

This one is Strongly recomended 
-> Neo_1356v_QuickHBMTimings_BL2 ~450GB/s

Tested so far in: BF1 CQ Large 64ppl | SW BF2 Arcade | R6:S Multi | HoMM VII Dx9 |
Also 1120/575 1.218v +12Pow 3Dmark shows ~18.200 GPU

Here:
https://mega.nz/#F!QAkghRJT!W4n7fr-1CPaw7-QzTi04Xg

Origins: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-fury-x-owners-thread.400302/page-96


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ne01 OnnA said:


> The Fox2232 MOD
> 
> Mod is based on Buildzoid/Gupsterg/OnnA/Fox2232 efforts !!
> Yes this one is the Best you can have for Sapphire Fury Nitro
> 
> -> 600Strap +3GB/s average w/better low ~394GB/s
> -> Neo_1356v_QuickHBMTimings_BL4 ~410GB/s
> 
> This one is Strongly recomended
> -> Neo_1356v_QuickHBMTimings_BL2 ~450GB/s
> 
> Tested so far in: BF1 CQ Large 64ppl | SW BF2 Arcade | R6:S Multi | HoMM VII Dx9 |
> Also 1120/575 1.218v +12Pow 3Dmark shows ~18.200 GPU
> 
> Here:
> https://mega.nz/#F!QAkghRJT!W4n7fr-1CPaw7-QzTi04Xg
> 
> Origins: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-fury-x-owners-thread.400302/page-96


Could you Mod a Fury X Bios for me to Test?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

ZealotKi11er said:


> Could you Mod a Fury X Bios for me to Test?


I need to wait for Fox response (Guru3D)
Wait, i will update my Mega as soon as i get one (I will edit this one in Fiji BIOS editor for Max stability)


Check latest 14 May (3 for FuryX FX & for my Nitro)
-> https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!ABPpdn4ENE1pvCg&id=E0B5E6C8E1DE8D1E!1162&cid=E0B5E6C8E1DE8D1E


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

UPD with Fury-X BIOS ^^


----------



## DerKaiser

Ne01 OnnA said:


> UPD with Fury-X BIOS ^^


Hello OnnA, thanks for sharing.
Can you please let us know the name of the file I can't find it in your mega folder

Thanks!


----------



## Synoxia

@gupsterg I'm trying to follow your guide to add HBM voltage offset to make HBM voltage 1.312 on this particular bios which seems to already have it added?? Do i have to just modify FA to 02 for example to have 1.312 hbm voltage?


----------



## Garwinski

So we can overclock HBM again? What changed? (and how would I do it on my Fury Nano hihi)


----------



## Synoxia

Anyone has a clue?


----------



## Garwinski

I edited my bios to make my undervolting and increased powerlimit more permanent, but the fan settings suck in the bios. I have target temp at 65, but it still touches 85 degrees at times, while I have fan adjustment granularity increased by over 6 times the original value. Still need msi afterburner for the custom fan profile. Ah well, at least I dont need the software anymore to apply my voltage and power limit anymore, and can turn of all monitoring options in MSI afterburner.


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry been away, checked mentions and seen today.

HBM voltage is controlled by loop 2 of IR3567B, ie register 8E. So where you see 8E 00 *00* 00 you must change the data section (bold) to have what you would want as offset. So 01h = +6.25mV (ie 1 x 6.25mV) offset, results in ~1.306V. Using 0Ah = +62.5mV (ie 10x 6.25mV), results in ~1.3625V.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@gupsterg

So we can OC HBM 
Did you see that


----------



## diggiddi

Ne01 OnnA said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> So we can OC HBM
> Did you see that


What's the difference between the different Nitro mods aside from the (HBM)voltage?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

diggiddi said:


> What's the difference between the different Nitro mods aside from the (HBM)voltage?


Mostly on Power eficiency.
Moded have tweaked tW Powah....

Check, test (in Game ~min 1h) then decide.


----------



## gupsterg

Ne01 OnnA said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> So we can OC HBM
> Did you see that


Are you able to share screenshot showing:-

a) HBM stock MHz (ie 500MHz)
b) HBM OC MHz of your choice.

AIDA64 GPGPU and OclMemBench, could you also do MemTestCL. I'd run memtestcl with command:-

memtestcl --gpu 0 3648 50

Please also show a GPU-Z tab so driver version, etc can be seen.

As I have no Fiji card it would be nice to see if indeed HBM MHz increase on later drivers has performance gains  . Below is examples for VEGA 64, same driver, VBIOS, etc.



Spoiler




















































View attachment MemtestCL 945MHz.txt


View attachment MemtestCL 1100MHz.txt


If you compare the txt of MemtestCL it shows some latency improvements, dunno if with smaller MHz increases it would show one or not.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Yo, no Time for this now  (But it is really working)

-> https://forums.guru3d.com/conversations/hbm-timings-mod.131755

Fox will have answers for you.
This particular Mod is based on our combined Work:
Buildzoid, gupsterg, OnnA & now Fox2232


Was -> https://i.imgur.com/S6dGQ07.png
Now -> http://i68.tinypic.com/2vxertj.jpg


----------



## rbys

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yo, no Time for this now  (But it is really working)
> 
> -> https://forums.guru3d.com/conversations/hbm-timings-mod.131755
> 
> Fox will have answers for you.
> This particular Mod is based on our combined Work:
> Buildzoid, gupsterg, OnnA & now Fox2232
> 
> 
> Was -> https://i.imgur.com/S6dGQ07.png
> Now -> http://i68.tinypic.com/2vxertj.jpg


Hey something is wrong with your guru3d link


----------



## 99belle99

rbys said:


> Hey something is wrong with your guru3d link


Nothing wrong with it, you just have to be logged in.


----------



## gupsterg

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Yo, no Time for this now  (But it is really working)
> 
> -> https://forums.guru3d.com/conversations/hbm-timings-mod.131755
> 
> Fox will have answers for you.
> This particular Mod is based on our combined Work:
> Buildzoid, gupsterg, OnnA & now Fox2232
> 
> 
> Was -> https://i.imgur.com/S6dGQ07.png
> Now -> http://i68.tinypic.com/2vxertj.jpg


I say this with respect and mean no offence. If you have no time to show systematic testing with same driver, VBIOS, timings and only where you change HBM MHz I can not accept that performance gains from HBM MHz have been allowed in newer drivers for Fiji. Sorry.

And Fox does indeed have an answer, see his post, #1891 on this page of Guru3D thread, in Feb 2018.



> You can put there timings based on information which I provided. Every single Fiji vBIOS came with same memory timing straps. All behave same. Values you see confirm, *that OC itself does not work.* *All benefits you get are from timing change.* And as such, you have to edit 500MHz straps as editing 600MHz one will take effect only if OC works.


----------



## svsuke

Hi, is there a Fury X bios anywhere on here with HBM voltage at 1.35v? Having trouble and getting frustrated trying to edit the ROM myself with Hex Editor.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Hapy Easter for EveryOne *

Here my repository -> 
https://mega.nz/#F!8J12QTQJ!k1klZMJrQYFmKbNKL2Xktw

Also here is Fox Mod for Fury-X WC
-> https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!APfeuiYyrqHYmA4&id=E0B5E6C8E1DE8D1E!1162&cid=E0B5E6C8E1DE8D1E

Try, maby you'll find something that make You Happy

===
Hapy Easter for EveryOne


----------



## svsuke

All the Tmod bios on fox's onedrive brick my card :/ are the 1.356v with quick timings on your mega for the fury or fury X?

EDIT: Nevermind did it myself


----------



## xkm1948

So do we have a consensus on how much improvement you are getting with the timing strap modding? 5%? 7% or what?


----------



## Intuit

Anyone have a tMod for XFX Fury?


----------



## Garwinski

svsuke said:


> All the Tmod bios on fox's onedrive brick my card :/ are the 1.356v with quick timings on your mega for the fury or fury X?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind did it myself


How did you change the timings? I cant find anywhere how I should do it, and the bios's of Fox all change things like core clock as well, which I dont want.


----------



## antonic

Hi guys,
I have a Sapphire Fury Nitro and I want to modificate its BIOS with the Fiji BIOS Editor, but I don't know what is the equivalence between VID and mV in this model.
I have been searching in this topic but I don't find it. I suppose the voltajes that I can see in Wattman (in each state, with default settings) correspond with the voltajes in the BIOS, but I not sure.
Someone with a Fury Nitro could give the equivalence?










Thanks


----------



## supermiguel

So whats the current best bios for gaming fury x?


----------



## supermiguel

btw im selling 3 of this cards: http://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1682953-3-fury-xs.html#post27142329


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

antonic said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a Sapphire Fury Nitro and I want to modificate its BIOS with the Fiji BIOS Editor, but I don't know what is the equivalence between VID and mV in this model.
> I have been searching in this topic but I don't find it. I suppose the voltajes that I can see in Wattman (in each state, with default settings) correspond with the voltajes in the BIOS, but I not sure.
> Someone with a Fury Nitro could give the equivalence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


try this, im using this one for adjustments in BIOS editor.


----------



## antonic

This works fine. A lot of thanksss 
Now, I can do undervolt to my graphics card and overclock the memories. Before, I did from Wattman but I had a lot of problems of stability with diferents versions of drivers. So I extremely reccommend do it from BIOS


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Im now using this BIOS:
Tmod_HBM_Neo_560.1356v

It will serve you well IMO (for Nitro OC+)
Try with 1000/1020/1040 one also but change OC in Fiji BIOS editor

Do some testing...
https://mega.nz/#F!8QcXkY7D!mxudiMo7xVS69UdLRtKn2g


----------



## svsuke

What would the max recommended voltage for the HBM on a fury x be? trying to get 600mhz stable but scared to go over 1.4v


----------



## Blameless

xkm1948 said:


> So do we have a consensus on how much improvement you are getting with the timing strap modding? 5%? 7% or what?


Using 400MHz timings at 500MHz gives me about a 2-3% advantage in mining, and well under a 1% improvement in most games.


----------



## wege12

What is the best Fury X bios to achieve the highest possible Core and HBM overclocks? I would like to push my Fury X to the absolute limit to gain any potential performance gains. I use my Fury X for gaming and mining Ethereum.

Thank you!


----------



## rbys

Why are you guys still talking about HBM overclocking when it's been locked for well over a year now and when people that try to OC it can't even demonstrate a perf. boost?


----------



## wege12

rbys said:


> Why are you guys still talking about HBM overclocking when it's been locked for well over a year now and when people that try to OC it can't even demonstrate a perf. boost?


I reverted back to 16.12.2 drivers so that I am able to overclock both the core and HBM again with noticeable performance gains. But I want the best bios to maximize these overclocks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

wege12 said:


> I reverted back to 16.12.2 drivers so that I am able to overclock both the core and HBM again with noticeable performance gains. But I want the best bios to maximize these overclocks.


How do you do that even with 16.12.2?


----------



## wege12

ZealotKi11er said:


> How do you do that even with 16.12.2?


I downloaded the latest version of MSI Afterburner and unlocked voltage control, forced constant voltage, disabled ULPS, and I use unofficial overclocking mode with PowerPlay support. I DO NOT "extend official overclocking limits" as I find that setting, when in use, gives me more issues with overclocking and stability especially with multi-GPU rigs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

wege12 said:


> I downloaded the latest version of MSI Afterburner and unlocked voltage control, forced constant voltage, disabled ULPS, and I use unofficial overclocking mode with PowerPlay support. I DO NOT "extend official overclocking limits" as I find that setting, when in use, gives me more issues with overclocking and stability especially with multi-GPU rigs.


How far u got ur HBM and have u tested for gains.


----------



## wege12

ZealotKi11er said:


> How far u got ur HBM and have u tested for gains.


It's stable up to 545MHz without voltage and no core overclock. I haven't tried to push beyond 545MHZ yet but at that HBM overclock I gain an additional 2.5 million hashes per second while mining Ethereum. I do not have any concrete numbers for gaming performance increases but it is noticeably better with HBM at 545MHz.


----------



## gupsterg

svsuke said:


> What would the max recommended voltage for the HBM on a fury x be? trying to get 600mhz stable but scared to go over 1.4v


IIRC I owned ~12 Fiji cards, which included Fury Tri-X & Nitro and Fury X. 600MHz on any of them for lengthy stability testing was an issue for me. One card I ploughed 1.425V into HBM, on stock factory cooling/TIM/pads, etc, fan was on max for limited runs of 3DM FS. Even then over lengthy time (~30min+) [email protected] had issues for me. 545MHz seems the best I could get for high/lengthy stability. Some needed no bump in HBM voltage others upto +56mV.

All in all overclocking HBM1 had limited potential IMO, circa ~≤10% clock gain. Regardless was disappointed with it being thwarted in newer drivers.

HBM2 on the ref RX VEGA 56 is 800MHz @1.25V and RX VEGA 64 945MHz @1.35V. From most user shares/reviews I've read V56 doesn't reach the same HBM2 clocks as V64. This IMO isn't down to differing HBM2, but more so voltage difference. My V64 does HBM2 @ 1100MHz with ease, stock voltage. This seems the norm for V64. Above 1100MHz is stable for limited length of time, I may not see an issue in 3D load, but something like MemtestCL will pick up 1-2 errors over 50+ runs IIRC. HBM2 does seem to have higher OC headroom. ~>15% clock gain on V64 and I would say ~>18% for V56 as that IIRC from read info does reach 950MHz+ on stock voltage.

Both HBM1 and 2 seem to me as having higher voltage than what some of the HBM marketing info from manufacturers state.


----------



## svsuke

So going over 1.4v won't kill the card necessarily?


----------



## svsuke

Also, 1200mhz seems semi stable at +112mv, at least temp wise. However when running unigine valley, my pc just crashes in one of the last 5 scenes with core temps still under 57C and according to hwinfo VRMS are well below their breaking point. Any idea what could be happening? Really wanna try get 1200/600 stable for benchmarks atleast as i've read that at that point the performance increase is substantial.


----------



## gupsterg

As always a sample of HW could have 0 issues and another goes pop. So I would not say for certain it is a non issue. As stated before it was only one card I ploughed 1.425V into HBM. Not for really a very long length of time, taking into context the time we'd expect hardware to last over the course of ownership.

The Fury X I kept the longest (ie in my main rig of use) I used 545MHz @ 1.325V for over a year. Even when I sold it, it kept the OC on core/HBM, another card within a week was playing up.

If benching aim for least voltage needed to complete the bench run. That will lead to best results in my experience. As always your experience with your hardware could differ.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hello guys !

Is someone here able to modify a sapphire r9 fury nitro bios?


----------



## Spazturtle

Anyone have a non-overclocked BIOS for the R9 Nano which has tighter timings on the HBM? I just want a base from which I can work from.


----------



## wege12

Since I am using the 16.12.2 drivers for the ability to overclock my Fury X, my ethereum mining performance has dropped significantly to 19-20 Mh/s when it should be 28-30 Mh/s. Anyone have any experience with this and possibly a solution to increasing hashrate to normal levels while still using the 16.12.2 drivers?


----------



## diggiddi

Ethereum ability has dropped for these cards from 30 to 27ish with the blockchain drivers


----------



## Blameless

Fiji hasn't done well with increasing DAG epochs. A year ago my Fury was doing ~30MH/s, which is what I get if I bench early DAGs, but since DAG 150 or so performance has declined significantly and I now get ~26MH/s.

This applies irrespective of drivers. I've tested the blockchain drivers, 16.2.2, as well as pretty much every release since. I'm testing HBM overclocking with 16.2.2, but even with a 545MHz HBM using timings for the 400MHz strap, hashrates only go up by about ~5%.

Pretty disappointing really, considering my Hawaii parts have barely lost any performance at all from increasing DAG, even with the same amount of VRAM. My 290Xes, undervolted and running at 1053/1375 are all still pulling over 29MH/s each.


----------



## wege12

Blameless said:


> Fiji hasn't done well with increasing DAG epochs. A year ago my Fury was doing ~30MH/s, which is what I get if I bench early DAGs, but since DAG 150 or so performance has declined significantly and I now get ~26MH/s.
> 
> This applies irrespective of drivers. I've tested the blockchain drivers, 16.2.2, as well as pretty much every release since. I'm testing HBM overclocking with 16.2.2, but even with a 545MHz HBM using timings for the 400MHz strap, hashrates only go up by about ~5%.
> 
> Pretty disappointing really, considering my Hawaii parts have barely lost any performance at all from increasing DAG, even with the same amount of VRAM. My 290Xes, undervolted and running at 1053/1375 are all still pulling over 29MH/s each.


So what is the deal with my Fury X only getting 18-19MH/s before applying overclocks?


----------



## Blameless

wege12 said:


> So what is the deal with my Fury X only getting 18-19MH/s before applying overclocks?


Could be power limit throttling. What software are you using to mine?

Do you have the basic OCL environment variable adjustments typically used for mining?


----------



## wege12

Blameless said:


> Could be power limit throttling. What software are you using to mine?
> 
> Do you have the basic OCL environment variable adjustments typically used for mining?


At the moment, I am using Claymore 11.6 and I shouldn't be experiencing power limit throttling because my Fury X mines at 18-19MH/s without adjusting the power limit or voltage and it runs under 55 Celsius. 

I'm sorry but I am not familiar with OCL environment variables.


----------



## svsuke

Does anyone have any experience in overclocking a fury x with a custom water block on it? Curious as to whether overclocking might be a bit better in that scenario as i'd expect temps to be slightly lower with a full block and perhaps 360mm+ of radiator as opposed to the 120mm it comes with. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Blameless

wege12 said:


> At the moment, I am using Claymore 11.6 and I shouldn't be experiencing power limit throttling because my Fury X mines at 18-19MH/s without adjusting the power limit or voltage and it runs under 55 Celsius.


Are you certain your clock speed is holding steady at 1050MHz (or whatever you have it clocked to)?

At the stock power limit values Ether mining can come pretty close to the default power limit, especially if you are dual-mining.



wege12 said:


> I'm sorry but I am not familiar with OCL environment variables.


Strictly speaking only the heap size variable is OCL specific, but these are the environment variables commonly used in conjunction with AMD GPUs:

GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0 -- probably depreciated in any drivers new enough to support Fiji
GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

You can either place them directly into the systems environment variables (In Windows via system -> advanced -> environment variables, or the registry) or by using them in conjunction with setx in the miner's batch file.


----------



## wege12

Blameless said:


> Are you certain your clock speed is holding steady at 1050MHz (or whatever you have it clocked to)?
> 
> At the stock power limit values Ether mining can come pretty close to the default power limit, especially if you are dual-mining.
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking only the heap size variable is OCL specific, but these are the environment variables commonly used in conjunction with AMD GPUs:
> 
> GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0 -- probably depreciated in any drivers new enough to support Fiji
> GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
> GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> 
> You can either place them directly into the systems environment variables (In Windows via system -> advanced -> environment variables, or the registry) or by using them in conjunction with setx in the miner's batch file.


Thanks for the explanation. I looked and my system environment variables were already set to those values. Any other ideas?


----------



## Blameless

Not sure what it would be at this point. I'd expect a stock Fury X to be getting 24-26MH/s in Dagger-Hashimoto/Ethash with essentially any miner and any post-blockchain driver (including 16.2.2).


----------



## AndreVeck

I'm having trouble flashing the latest uefi bios to my "new" fury x, windows 10 seems not compatible with atiwinflash.
With cmd I can type commands but no output from the program. Even atiflash -i returns a blank line.
What should I do?
Thanks

EDIT: Installed Windows 8 and atiwinflash does not recognize my card, a popup shows up with "no ati video card detected".

EDIT2: it seems that with atiflash_277 works.


----------



## svsuke

Anyone here have a fury x in a custom loop with a full block? how does it compare in terms of overclocking and temps to the stock aio?


----------



## Zerotre

Hi there,

i've a gigabyte windforce fury, unlocked 60 cu, at this moment with a 3840 bios, stock voltage and oc, i would like to try to load a modded bios, i've found the Buildzoid package, inside there is exactly a modded bios with 1.3 dpm7 and increased powerlimit, is this safe to run for everyday gaming? 

could i use a modded bios for a different brand card, or should i remain using the windoforce one?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Zerotre said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i've a gigabyte windforce fury, unlocked 60 cu, at this moment with a 3840 bios, stock voltage and oc, i would like to try to load a modded bios, i've found the Buildzoid package, inside there is exactly a modded bios with 1.3 dpm7 and increased powerlimit, is this safe to run for everyday gaming?
> 
> could i use a modded bios for a different brand card, or should i remain using the windoforce one?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If you Playing BF1 (or similar Heavy Game) for more than 4h stright, then i will not go that way 
Maby if GPU is Really Cool (max 60deg. after 30min Heavy test)

Buildzoid have good BIOSes but IMO you'll gain more by Tweaking it yourself.
Also, ask Fox2232 form Guru3D for Latency HBM Mod.
-> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/creating-bios-hex-editing-guide-280x-and-newer.406016/page-5

My Fury got this (Test yours):
This is good indicator of Real HBM Speed (no HBM GPUs can't match this score, My Vega w/OCed HBM_2 have ~550-600GB/s )


----------



## Zerotre

Thanks a lot for the answer, i will ask in that thread.

This is what i got from my fury, different result....


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Ok for Normal non-OCed HBM 
1. Make your Own BIOS with desired V & MHz
2. Ask @gupsterg for HBM V Mark (3min of his work)
3. Thn Ask me to do some HBM V Hex Tweak
4. Then Ask Fox2232 in Our Guru for his Magic Touch 

Done !


----------



## Zerotre

I don't have idea about voltage and mhz, could i set them after in msi ab? Or it's better to set in bios directly?


----------



## gupsterg

I'd opt to create your own mod Vbios, as Ne01 OnnA states.

I have you Vbios via PM. I believe the Windforce also uses IR3567B, can you reference in OP section:-
*
Gaining VID per DPM information and i2cdump for voltage control chip (IR3567B)*

And supply the 2 files?


----------



## Zerotre

Thanks a lot:

quick view of vids:

------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 508 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 882 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 920 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 953 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V

however the two files are inside

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1tvb1dzc1k6x42/vstate-i2cdump-fury-wf.zip?dl=0


----------



## Garwinski

For the life of me, I cant find anywhere what I have to change in the BIOS for my Fury X to get the new faster timings for HBM. I have looked through every message related to this, and I can find some biosses, but it is never clearly stated if it is for Fury or Fury X. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

You have Fox's FX6 mod, and Tmod, correct? Tmod also increases HBM voltage, which I probably need, judging from some memory-related artifacts I get in some games when OC'ing (especially in CryEngine games). But does that have the faster timings of Fox as well?

EDIT: I now grabbed the Tmod, and altered the power settings to be the same as in FX6 mod for increased power throughput, as I saw Fox somewhere saying that the power limit in MSI afterburner does not manage all available power settings. Looks fine, I can overclock with a lower increase of voltage now (I have quite a good sample of the Fury X anyways I believe, stock voltage is like 1.16V, ASIC according to GPU-Z is 66.2%, "higher than 81.6% of similar GPUs"), but I have to do some more thorough testing to be sure I can get to 1150mhz on the core again, hopefully with a little lower voltage on the core (but if that is possible, I will probably be trying to overclock even higher... Ah well, that is why we are on overclock.net anyways right  ). If I go for max overvoltage in MSI, which does not set a solid voltage, but works with an offset, I still only have a voltage of around 1.25V on the core, but 1150mhz was quite stable on that voltage with stock voltage, except for artifacts which seemed to be memory related, which hopefully is resolved with the small overvoltage of the HBM from 1.3v to 1.325v in the Tmod-bios. 

I think Tmod does not include faster HBM timings, right? Because I get around 384GB/s speed in OCL Membench with Tmod bios.


----------



## gupsterg

@Zerotre

Sorry for mega delay  .









File biosfury9giga3840_mod.rom is what you supplied with VDDC and MVDDC offset added. File biosfury9giga3840_mod_updGOP.rom is the same but also has Lordkag's modded UEFI/GOP module.

In image above you see 2 hex values marked in black boxes.

8D 00 00 00 is VDDC offset register and data value.

8E 00 00 00 is MVDDC offset register and data value.

Change the highlighted 00 of which ever voltage you wish to offset. For example if you wanted to add +25mV to HBM change section 8E 00 00 00 to be 8E 00 04 00.

In OP reference section Adding VDDC Offset to Fury X ROM and also My Fiji VDDC/MVDDC offset ROM packs and finding voltage offset in ROM. If stuck post, I'd rather do you another ROM than read you had issues  , hopefully should be way quicker to reply than before. Also AtiFlash v2.84 is what you'll need, as older version does not work on W10 1803.

*** edit ***

Removed VBIOS as had error within, see further posts in thread for corrected VBIOS.


----------



## Zerotre

gupsterg said:


> @Zerotre
> 
> Sorry for mega delay  .
> ....



Thanks a lot for the grat work, no problem for the delay

Any suggestion about vddc and mvddc offsets? 




Ne01 OnnA said:


> Ok for Normal non-OCed HBM
> 1. Make your Own BIOS with desired V & MHz
> 2. Ask @gupsterg for HBM V Mark (3min of his work)
> 3. Thn Ask me to do some HBM V Hex Tweak
> 4. Then Ask Fox2232 in Our Guru for his Magic Touch
> 
> Done !


could you please help me with voltage offsets? 


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here, but you need to Ope & edit in Fiji BIOS editor (Save CRC)

1.356v is set (OFF 09)

-> https://mega.nz/#!BZlFlC4A!AQy-wybRdVppsa0a5o0OOk2q8aiZxq9uJUNm1t1CY3A


----------



## gupsterg

Zerotre said:


> Thanks a lot for the grat work, no problem for the delay
> 
> Any suggestion about vddc and mvddc offsets?


Personally I wouldn't apply a VDDC offset to GPU. As this becomes a global change, applying to all GPU states voltages. So I would edit DPM VIDs.



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  508 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  724 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  882 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  920 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  953 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  984 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V

Open the VBIOS you wish to use in Fiji Bios editor and change DPM7 clock/voltage as you want. OP has information.

In my experience most Fiji cards I tinkered with using 1.325V/1.35V on HBM allowed gains on HBM clock. So I would use the MVDDC offset. Here is the supplied VBIOS with Lordkag UEFI/GOP module + MVDDC ~1.325V.

Whenever you flash a VBIOS with a change on VDDC/MVDDC offset, card will need full power down and up for change to apply. You should note the changed HBM voltage in HWINFO afterwards.

*** edit ***

Removed VBIOS as had error within, see further posts in thread for corrected VBIOS.


----------



## Zerotre

Thanks for the help both, 
@gupsterg, i understand, i've seen the video, and you are right about dpm vids.

@Ne01_OnnA, now i should contact Fox2232 for the hmb timings? is that right?


----------



## gupsterg

I used my Fury X on HBM @ 545MHz 1.325V for slightly over a year IIRC, no issues to report. DPM 3-6 I lowered from stock VID, use something like MSI AB to set GPU frequency as a DPM and apply a negative offset to see how much by you can lower a DPM.

For example say if I had your card and flashed the supplied VBIOS and wanted to determine how low a VID I could use for DPM 6. I would open MSI AB set GPU MHz as 984, then crack on and play games, etc. Say the negative offset I could use was -25mV I'd then know to set VID for DPM 6 1137 (ie 1137mV). Before I'd go about setting the VBIOS to have that VID for DPM 6, I'd also determine the others as well. Finally set VBIOS DPM 3-7 as needed, flash. Then only use MSI AB to set GPU MHz again as DPM I wish to test, if all is sound no further edits needed in this context.


----------



## Zerotre

Thanks for the explanation, i will go to test my dpm vid status and edit them in fbe.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Zerotre said:


> Thanks for the help both,
> 
> @gupsterg, i understand, i've seen the video, and you are right about dpm vids.
> 
> @Ne01_OnnA, now i should contact Fox2232 for the hmb timings? is that right?


Make all changes in Fiji BIOS editor then ask Fox
Do not change anything after Fox tweak... just Flash 
So make sure you got everything right, do some testing.

Pro TIP:
CryEngine is sensitive to HBM OC


----------



## Garwinski

@gupsterg, if I wanted to add +50mV, to what value should I set those values? should I put in 09 instead of 04?


----------



## gupsterg

@Garwinski

Yes a 09.

09 hexadecimal = 9 decimal, as an offset step is 6.25mV, 9 x 6.25mV = +56.25mV, but IIRC a step is knocked off or so. The Stilt did a post within this thread and as it's been a while since, my memory is hazy on that exact fact. As it will only be a step here or there it really isn't going to be vastly consequential. The important bit I have clarity of memory though  .


----------



## Garwinski

gupsterg said:


> @Garwinski
> 
> Yes a 09.
> 
> 09 hexadecimal = 9 decimal, as an offset step is 6.25mV, 9 x 6.25mV = +56.25mV, but IIRC a step is knocked off or so. The Stilt did a post within this thread and as it's been a while since, my memory is hazy on that exact fact. As it will only be a step here or there it really isn't going to be vastly consequential. The important bit I have clarity of memory though  .


Thanks, I am going to try it out. Still get some HBM artifacting when overclocking my core clock with 1.325V on the HBM, maybe 1.35V will eliminate it.


----------



## Zerotre

gupsterg said:


> I used my Fury X on HBM @ 545MHz 1.325V for slightly over a year IIRC, no issues to report. DPM 3-6 I lowered from stock VID, use something like MSI AB to set GPU frequency as a DPM and apply a negative offset to see how much by you can lower a DPM.
> 
> For example say if I had your card and flashed the supplied VBIOS and wanted to determine how low a VID I could use for DPM 6. I would open MSI AB set GPU MHz as 984, then crack on and play games, etc. Say the negative offset I could use was -25mV I'd then know to set VID for DPM 6 1137 (ie 1137mV). Before I'd go about setting the VBIOS to have that VID for DPM 6, I'd also determine the others as well. Finally set VBIOS DPM 3-7 as needed, flash. Then only use MSI AB to set GPU MHz again as DPM I wish to test, if all is sound no further edits needed in this context.


I can do the dpm tests without flashing the bios? Using the original bios and setting gpu freq and negative VID in msi ab, for DPM 3-4-5-6? Then after flashing i will test again if all it's stable modifing gpu freq with MSI AB?

Is it that right?

I'm going to use some bf1 game sessions to test it, i think 3dmark it's too easy to pass


about hmb oc i should test that after timings edit? Or i need to find an HMB oc freq and then send the file to felix?

Thanks!


----------



## Zerotre

@Ne01_OnnA

Done some DPM tests:

Stock - tested
DPM3: GPUClock = 882 MHz, VID = 1.04300 V - failed
DPM4: GPUClock = 920 MHz, VID = 1.08700 V - tested: -65mv 1.025v
DPM5: GPUClock = 953 MHz, VID = 1.11800 V - tested: -62mv 1,043v
DPM6: GPUClock = 984 MHz, VID = 1.16200 V - tested: -60mv 1.100v
DPM7: GPUClock = 1010 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V - tested: +87mv 1140Mhz at 1,275v

DPM3, it seems my driver crashes, but not for low vid, it seems a frequency matter, even on stock vid it crashes just after some seconds...

EDIT: ok perhaps i've found the crashes reasons, if i set -50mv on MSI AB, the voltage lowers for all DPM states.... probably i've to test it after flashing the modded bios.

All done with previous bios, with MSI ab

Should i try now to flash the modded bios that you provided me with those dpm vid value added?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have better performance at 1075 with lower voltage than at 1150 with 1.294.... not sure why... I know there is a performance hit with higher voltage, but I didn't think it was that bad... doesn't matter really I was just trying to do a bench run to beat my old max... I can't get over 1075 with stock voltage.


----------



## Zerotre

Minotaurtoo said:


> I have better performance at 1075 with lower voltage than at 1150 with 1.294.... not sure why... I know there is a performance hit with higher voltage, but I didn't think it was that bad... doesn't matter really I was just trying to do a bench run to beat my old max... I can't get over 1075 with stock voltage.



Same results, 

[email protected]
timespy 5240, gs 4886, cs 8901 

[email protected]
timespy 5358, gs 5005, cpu 8941

I think it regards powerplay & powerlimit, but i'm very noob at this, perhaps it works better if you set the gpu freq directly in bios rather in MSI AB....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Zerotre said:


> Same results,
> 
> [email protected]
> timespy 5240, gs 4886, cs 8901
> 
> [email protected]
> timespy 5358, gs 5005, cpu 8941
> 
> I think it regards powerplay & powerlimit, but i'm very noob at this, perhaps it works better if you set the gpu freq directly in bios rather in MSI AB....


I am using a custom bios with power limits set over 400 watts : ) but that's only so power limits don't come into play anymore than needed... really don't know why, but it was a big discussion in the early parts of this thread... I remember back then I wasn't trying to push this thing to hard since I couldn't afford another... so I settled for max clock at stock with absurd power limits.


----------



## Zerotre

Minotaurtoo said:


> I am using a custom bios with power limits set over 400 watts : ) but that's only so power limits don't come into play anymore than needed... really don't know why, but it was a big discussion in the early parts of this thread... I remember back then I wasn't trying to push this thing to hard since I couldn't afford another... so I settled for max clock at stock with absurd power limits.


i'm trying to read the discussions, it seems that it happens only if you make oc through software, like MSI AB, in your custom bios have you also set dpm states with vids?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Zerotre said:


> i'm trying to read the discussions, it seems that it happens only if you make oc through software, like MSI AB, in your custom bios have you also set dpm states with vids?


yes, mines all custom from lowest power state to top... but only the top one really matters in the end since it's the upper limit. I quit using software week 1 of having this card... bios oc is much more stable as in it won't just suddenly go to some strange clock and stay there no matter what like it can with software.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@Zerotre

Yes when used TriXX or MSI AB, voltage is lowered for all DPM states !
So when UV you need to consider this variable also.

I found that my Fury likes a lot ( for e.g. When BF1 gaming >4h)
1022MHz with 560HBM w/Our MOD (Our because it have treatment from: @gupsterg, Buildzoid, Me & Fox)
431GB/s in OCL bench.... lol THX to fatest possible HBM we can lower our Base Clock which give us more room for UV thus lowered tW but maintaining good FPS while gaming.

Edit.1
Also i moved from TriXX to OverdriveN Tool + WattMan (Set custom here + all Manual)
Here setting used:

===
Name=1023MHz
GPU_P0=300;885
GPU_P1=500;912
GPU_P2=717;925
GPU_P3=942;1125
GPU_P4=975;1143
GPU_P5=985;1150
GPU_P6=1005;1169
GPU_P7=1023;1176
Mem_P0=560;1300
Fan_Min=840
Fan_Max=2400
Fan_Target=61
Fan_Acoustic=900
Power_Temp=60
Power_Target=-12
==


----------



## Zerotre

Ne01 OnnA said:


> @Zerotre
> 
> Yes when used TriXX or MSI AB, voltage is lowered for all DPM states !
> So when UV you need to consider this variable also.
> 
> I found that my Fury likes a lot ( for e.g. When BF1 gaming >4h)
> 1022MHz with 560HBM w/Our MOD (Our because it have treatment from: @gupsterg, Buildzoid, Me & Fox)
> 431GB/s in OCL bench.... lol THX to fatest possible HBM we can lower our Base Clock which give us more room for UV thus lowered tW but maintaining good FPS while gaming.
> 
> Edit.1
> Also i moved from TriXX to OverdriveN Tool + WattMan (Set custom here + all Manual)
> Here setting used:
> 
> ===
> Name=1023MHz
> GPU_P0=300;885
> GPU_P1=500;912
> GPU_P2=717;925
> GPU_P3=942;1125
> GPU_P4=975;1143
> GPU_P5=985;1150
> GPU_P6=1005;1169
> GPU_P7=1023;1176
> Mem_P0=560;1300
> Fan_Min=840
> Fan_Max=2400
> Fan_Target=61
> Fan_Acoustic=900
> Power_Temp=60
> Power_Target=-12
> ==


Thanks!

I'm going to flash the bios with the manual dpm states, any advice about the powerlimit?

My defaults are:

TDP: 270
TDC: 300
MPDL: 210

It could be something about that?

TDP: 320
TDC: 360
MPDL: 300

I've added a 20%, exept for the MPDL, i've connected 2 8pin cable, so i think 300w it's a safe value


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Zerotre said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to flash the bios with the manual dpm states, any advice about the powerlimit?
> 
> My defaults are:
> 
> TDP: 270
> TDC: 300
> MPDL: 210
> 
> It could be something about that?
> 
> TDP: 320
> TDC: 360
> MPDL: 300
> 
> I've added a 20%, exept for the MPDL, i've connected 2 8pin cable, so i think 300w it's a safe value


IMHO, you don't need to adjust this.
Mine looked like this: 180/220/270 and was OK, OC easy to 1120MHz with ~8034pts GPU score in 3Dmark Extreme 
Good overall is: 200/220/330 -> Pick this one, if you run into Throtle..


----------



## Zerotre

Thanks a lot for the help,

tried to flash the modded bios, command line in windows with atiflash 2.84, after reset mb stuck at code 62 installation of the pch runtime...

Tried your bios, gupsterg bios, then i put back mine with dpm manual states, and it's working, so it's not a wrong way of flashing...

What do you think could be the problem?


----------



## Zerotre

@gupsterg,
probably you are on holidays, have good times in this case, 

however, i'll wait for your help, i'm trying to edit my bios, to add the MVDDC and VDDC offsets (i will alter only mddc really), the voltageObjectInfo table length is 84 in my case, so adding 8 bytes it should become 8c, different from the one in the video (130 bytes length after adding the 4 bytes) i don't know if this is normal... however looking inside the bios you have made for me, the length it's 8c, so i think it's ok until now

But i've a problem with the ic2 pointer, in your mod bios, the pointer it's located at 06 of VOI table, ACB4 offset in the total bios, the value is 10, so it point to the 8D of the added offset value "8D 00 00 00 8E 00 05 00", but in your video you set the pointer to the last register's data value, so it should point to the "05" that is the 6.25*5 MVDDC offset, last data that we have put inside the i2c, so the "right" value as i2c pointer should be "16", is it that right?

Please have patience with me, i'm really a noob in those things, so probably i miss some various things about this...

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@Zerotre

Sorta on holiday  .

Anyhow this post has the VBIOS you supplied to me but with VDDC and MVDDC offset. The offsets are set to +0mV, change the data value for whichever offset you wish to have applying.

This post has HBM voltage offset by ~25mV, so once flashed your HBM voltage should be ~1.325V. You should see this reflected in HWINFO.

Both of the linked VBIOS have UEFI/GOP module. Secure boot can not be enabled within motherboard UEFI, if it is you will have post issues. CSM mode/Fast Boot in motherboard UEFI can be enabled or disabled and should not cause post issues on modified UEFI.


----------



## Zerotre

gupsterg said:


> @Zerotre
> 
> Sorta on holiday  .
> 
> Anyhow this post has the VBIOS you supplied to me but with VDDC and MVDDC offset. The offsets are set to +0mV, change the data value for whichever offset you wish to have applying.
> 
> This post has HBM voltage offset by ~25mV, so once flashed your HBM voltage should be ~1.325V. You should see this reflected in HWINFO.
> 
> Both of the linked VBIOS have UEFI/GOP module. Secure boot can not be enabled within motherboard UEFI, if it is you will have post issues. CSM mode/Fast Boot in motherboard UEFI can be enabled or disabled and should not cause post issues on modified UEFI.


Thanks for the answer, 

about bios made by you it's all clear, but they locks into bios init, i've CSM on, fast boot and secure boot disable, to be accurate in my giga x470 gaming 7, with fast boot disabled, secure boot it's not available.

So about i2c pointer and bios that you have made for me, are they correct? Could it be this the bios post problem?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes the pointer within VOI was incorrectly set by me :doh:, sorry chap. Here is redone VBIOS.

biosfury9giga3840_mod_updGOP.rom is supplied VBIOS by you, modded to have VOI with offsets, Lordkag's UEFI/GOP module. furygiga3840_mod_GOP_HBM1325.rom same as other modded VBIOS but has HBM ~1.325V.

View attachment Zerotre.zip


----------



## Zerotre

gupsterg said:


> Yes the pointer within VOI was incorrectly set by me :doh:, sorry chap. Here is redone VBIOS.
> 
> biosfury9giga3840_mod_updGOP.rom is supplied VBIOS by you, modded to have VOI with offsets, Lordkag's UEFI/GOP module. furygiga3840_mod_GOP_HBM1325.rom same as other modded VBIOS but has HBM ~1.325V.
> 
> View attachment 213064



Thanks for all the help! Also for the huge work to make this a great thread!

One more little question, the bios i'm using, and the same i givo to you, it's a modded bios to have the unlocked shaders, i've followed the guide to unlock the compute units, it's the 60/64 unlocked bios, could this interfere with all your modding work?


----------



## gupsterg

No problem and sorry again for my mistake.

Shader unlock does not interfere with mods  . The shader unlock is differing section of VBIOS  .

In the incorrect VBIOS I set the pointer to point to first register data value, when I should have set it to last :doh: .

I removed the incorrect VBIOS zips from past posts, only the correct ones are in latest post, try them and report back  .


----------



## Zerotre

gupsterg said:


> No problem and sorry again for my mistake.
> 
> Shader unlock does not interfere with mods  . The shader unlock is differing section of VBIOS  .
> 
> In the incorrect VBIOS I set the pointer to point to first register data value, when I should have set it to last :doh: .
> 
> I removed the incorrect VBIOS zips from past posts, only the correct ones are in latest post, try them and report back  .


Thanks again!

It works! 

i've also compared your bios with the one modded by me and they are identical, so your guide it's perfect and simple, thanks to your mistake i've learned something new, it was providential! 

now i make some tests, after i try to ask to Fox to make some tmod, also if i know that the raise in performance are minimal, i would like to try to get the maximum from the card


----------



## Garwinski

I use FX5 for the Fury X from Fox with 1.356V on HBM, 1.276V on core and a 1150mhz overclock on core which I altered myself in the bios. I also installed the newest drivers after this (18.8.1), and my OCL membench went down by 20GB. Does everyone have this on the newest driver, or did I screw something up with the BIOS'es which maybe gave me that score (normally around 390/395GB)? Is HBM overclocking worth it just for the different timings alone? Did the timing alterations of Fox get negated by opening Fox's BIOS and saving it again with some alterations with Fiji Bios editor? I did this for the overclock of 1150mhz on the core, and changing the target temp to 45 degrees (still very quiet most of the time, but it maintains this target properly). After altering the voltage and HBM voltage myself with a hex editor (HxD), I have to open and save the bios in the fiji bios editor anyways, or else the BIOS flash tool does not accept the altered bios anyways.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Just remember to not touch Fox BIOS...
Do your Job in Fiji Editor then add mV for HBM then Give it to Fox -> Flash
When you downloaded Fox BIOS don't do anything, just Flash it.

This occurs because Fiji BIOS editor makes timings Default 
Try to just Flash Fox Mod then check.... (I know cuz' im remeber my Fiji have this issue 380-390GB/s it means that Fox Mod is not present anymore)


----------



## Offler

Sorry for some OT...

In 17.12 driver there was nice 15-30% bump in Firestrike graphic 1 and 2 performance.

Did someone compared the FuryX with Titan X since then?


----------



## gamefoo21

Whoa... The fury mods... I want to try but I'm afraid of messing up my FuryX. According to the serial number it's #70 to ever get made.

Would it be possible to grab a premodified bios?

Sorry, just scared of breaking stuff.


----------



## Offler

Hm...

I currently Have R9 FuryX, with its original AIO. Been thinking about GPU upgrade either by:

a) Waiting for Navi
b) Crossfire solution

Then i remembered that there existed R9 Nano, which has same chip as FuryX, comparable performance, but much more effective design in terms of power consumption.

Is it worth to get 2x R9 Nano and replace one FuryX completely? It will still require 2 8pin power input plugs, power consumption will go up nominally only a bit.


----------



## diggiddi

i'd say go for an 8gb card when updating, the 4gb will hold you back in future games, an 8gb 580 can match and even beat a fury x in some titles


----------



## Offler

diggiddi said:


> i'd say go for an 8gb card when updating, the 4gb will hold you back in future games, an 8gb 580 can match and even beat a fury x in some titles


So far best argument i heard against it...

My current concern with Fury X is AIO watercooler. No idea whats going on inside loop, no idea how long will the tubes survive, so i would like to go for R9 Nano just for this reason. 

Getting one would solve my concerns at price of some performance (since I have the old noisy pump, it would not be much more noisier than it is now). Getting two would give the raw performance (as the Crossfire results seems to be far better than I expected).

Regarding power consumption - 175w seems wit those parameters seems to me like a great choice in terms of "Tocal cost of ownership", even in case when those cards will be Xfired.

Alternatively there is Nvidia 1080 Mini with 175w TDP (530 euro purchasing price), but I would prefer AMD solution.


----------



## Korgan

Hi!

I would very thankful if someone could do the mem timings mod on my Nano bios.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Korgan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would very thankful if someone could do the mem timings mod on my Nano bios.


Ask Fox2232 

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-fury-x-owners-thread.400302/page-101


----------



## gupsterg

@Infuriare

Firstly sorry for the delay and thank you for your patience.

I felt it was best to post this rather then keep in private message. I took your provided VBIOS and created tables list. Took the powerplay and then added the extra HBM clock you wanted. As the table had grown, the table length for powerplay was adjusted. As the extra data in the MCLK table had shifted the other tables, the pointers to those tables in powerplay were adjusted also.



Spoiler






























































Afterwards I also had to move back the UEFI to correct place once the new powerplay was in VBIOS. Also adjusted the pointers at top of VBIOS for tables to account for the extended powerplay.

Try the VBIOS and let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## Infuriare

gupsterg said:


> @Infuriare
> 
> Firstly sorry for the delay and thank you for your patience.
> 
> I felt it was best to post this rather then keep in private message. I took your provided VBIOS and created tables list. Took the powerplay and then added the extra HBM clock you wanted. As the table had grown, the table length for powerplay was adjusted. As the extra data in the MCLK table had shifted the other tables, the pointers to those tables in powerplay were adjusted also.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234056
> 
> 
> View attachment 234054
> 
> 
> View attachment 234052
> 
> 
> View attachment 234050
> 
> 
> View attachment 234048
> 
> 
> View attachment 234046
> 
> 
> View attachment 234044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards I also had to move back the UEFI to correct place once the new powerplay was in VBIOS. Also adjusted the pointers at top of VBIOS for tables to account for the extended powerplay.
> 
> Try the VBIOS and let me know how it goes for you.


Many thanks for the step by step guide! Have now tested the bios out and it works perfectly on the older 16.12.2 drivers with the card dropping down to 100mhz at idle. However, using later drivers will cause the gpu to get stuck at the lower of the two dpm states, with awful performance in benchmarks and low bandwidth with oclmembench confirming it.


----------



## gupsterg

No problem  .

Nothing I can do about how the later drivers work with Fiji. Truly seems they just gimped Fiji from drivers after v16.12.2  .


----------



## buildzoid

Can you try hard lock the BIOS in the high speed state? I have all my furys locked to full speed


----------



## Minotaurtoo

gupsterg said:


> No problem  .
> 
> Nothing I can do about how the later drivers work with Fiji. Truly seems they just gimped Fiji from drivers after v16.12.2  .


 I seem to have managed to not get scathed with the new drivers somehow... I checked and there actually is still a difference between my modded bios and the stock one... a pretty big difference actually... enough to make me think that the memory clock is still working too... mostly because a 25mhz increase in core isn't enough to get the difference I'm seeing.... still thinking of jumping to vega 64 or a gtx 1080 since prices have come down some now.


edit: I just remembered about the power mod in my bios... so it may just all be down to that... I have the power limit set to something like 400 watts... and I see it pulling over 300 from time to time according to hwinfo


----------



## gupsterg

buildzoid said:


> Can you try hard lock the BIOS in the high speed state? I have all my furys locked to full speed


Yes that would work but defeats what I think Infuriare was after.



Minotaurtoo said:


> I seem to have managed to not get scathed with the new drivers somehow... I checked and there actually is still a difference between my modded bios and the stock one... a pretty big difference actually... enough to make me think that the memory clock is still working too... mostly because a 25mhz increase in core isn't enough to get the difference I'm seeing.... still thinking of jumping to vega 64 or a gtx 1080 since prices have come down some now.
> 
> 
> edit: I just remembered about the power mod in my bios... so it may just all be down to that... I have the power limit set to something like 400 watts... and I see it pulling over 300 from time to time according to hwinfo


Don't use a 3D load to determine if the HBM OC has an affect. Use OCLmembench/AIDA64 GPGPU bennch, etc.


----------



## Garwinski

I used the BIOS package provided in the first post with added voltages offsets for Fury X. The description in the first post mentions that HBM is put at 1.275V so you have to add to this yourself to get the 1.3V. I have tried these offset-enabled bioses before without issue, but now, no matter how high I put the offset for HBM, it stays at 1.275V. It looks like at least the HBM offsets do not work anymore. For the core I am not really sure, I do see a higher voltage for the core, but that could be the build-in offset of about 25mV mentioned in the first post as well. Has this anything to do with what is mentioned for infuriare's problem?


----------



## gupsterg

HBM offset should apply. You did power down and up system fully after flashing?


----------



## mynm

Garwinski said:


> I used the BIOS package provided in the first post with added voltages offsets for Fury X. The description in the first post mentions that HBM is put at 1.275V so you have to add to this yourself to get the 1.3V. I have tried these offset-enabled bioses before without issue, but now, no matter how high I put the offset for HBM, it stays at 1.275V. It looks like at least the HBM offsets do not work anymore. For the core I am not really sure, I do see a higher voltage for the core, but that could be the build-in offset of about 25mV mentioned in the first post as well. Has this anything to do with what is mentioned for infuriare's problem?





gupsterg said:


> HBM offset should apply. You did power down and up system fully after flashing?


Hi, I don't have a fury to test this, but if the voltage offset for the HBM is not working, you could try to test to search into ASIC Init table these values: 02 05 02 02 00 FB 04.

Acording to this info:



Spoiler






Code:


// used by both SetVoltageTable v1.3 and v1.4
typedef struct   _SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V1_3
{
  UCHAR    ucVoltageType;               // To tell which voltage to set up, VDDC/MVDDC/MVDDQ/VDDCI
  UCHAR    ucVoltageMode;               // Indicate action: Set voltage level
  USHORT   usVoltageLevel;              // real voltage level in unit of mv or Voltage Phase (0, 1, 2, .. )
}SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V1_3;

//ucVoltageType
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC                    1
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDC                   2
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDQ                   3
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI                   4
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDGFX                  5
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC                     6  Prime Controller Card
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVPP                    7  MVP Puck for led?
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_LEDDPM                  8
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC_MVDD                9
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCIE_VDDC               10
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCIE_VDDR               11

#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_1           0x11
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_2           0x12
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_3           0x13
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_4           0x14
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_5           0x15
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_6           0x16
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_7           0x17
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_8           0x18
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_9           0x19
#define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_10          0x1A

//SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V3.ucVoltageMode
#define ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE                     0        //Set voltage Level
#define ATOM_INIT_VOLTAGE_REGULATOR          3        //Init Regulator
#define ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE_PHASE               4        //Set Vregulator Phase, only for SVID/PVID regulator
#define ATOM_GET_MAX_VOLTAGE                 6        //Get Max Voltage, not used from SetVoltageTable v1.3
#define ATOM_GET_VOLTAGE_LEVEL               6        //Get Voltage level from vitual voltage ID, not used for SetVoltage v1.4
#define ATOM_GET_LEAKAGE_ID                  8        //Get Leakage Voltage Id ( starting from SMU7x IP ), SetVoltage v1.4

// define vitual voltage id in usVoltageLevel
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID0             0xff01
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID1             0xff02
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID2             0xff03
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID3             0xff04
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID4             0xff05
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID5             0xff06
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID6             0xff07
#define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID7             0xff08





The 02 00 FB 04 part is:

02, ucVoltageType= MVDDC // To tell which voltage to set up

00, ucVoltageMode= ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE // Indicate action: Set voltage level

FB 04, usVoltageLeve so the voltage to set 1.275v. // real voltage level in unit of mv

So changing the FB 04 to 14 05 you could get 1.3v.

I have tested to change the vddci voltage to a 580 like this and seems o work: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27791442-post980.html


----------



## Garwinski

gupsterg said:


> HBM offset should apply. You did power down and up system fully after flashing?


Yes, even unplugged all cables totally, reinstalled drivers with DDU multiple times, still the HBM voltage was stuck on 1.275V. However, on 1.275V I did not notice any adverse effects compared to 1.3V. Could be that the negative impact is less pronounced or visible when it comes to ram, compared to too low voltage on core, but I did not have any issues at all. 

I have traded my Fury X for a Vega 56 (+some extra cash of course), so this will be a non issue for me very soon anyways. I did buy the Gigabyte Vega 56 OC however, which can be a problematic card as far as I can tell, judging from reviews on the internet (might explain why it is €100 cheaper than other aftermarket Vega 56's  ) I will put the card through the wringer, update to the newest BIOS, undervolt, etc, to quickly flush out any instability. If there still is instability with this card, no mater what I do, I will still have two years of warranty left (card came with three years warranty).



mynm said:


> Hi, I don't have a fury to test this, but if the voltage offset for the HBM is not working, you could try to test to search into ASIC Init table these values: 02 05 02 02 00 FB 04.
> 
> Acording to this info:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> // used by both SetVoltageTable v1.3 and v1.4
> typedef struct   _SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V1_3
> {
> UCHAR    ucVoltageType;               // To tell which voltage to set up, VDDC/MVDDC/MVDDQ/VDDCI
> UCHAR    ucVoltageMode;               // Indicate action: Set voltage level
> USHORT   usVoltageLevel;              // real voltage level in unit of mv or Voltage Phase (0, 1, 2, .. )
> }SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V1_3;
> 
> //ucVoltageType
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC                    1
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDC                   2
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVDDQ                   3
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI                   4
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDGFX                  5
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC                     6  Prime Controller Card
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_MVPP                    7  MVP Puck for led?
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_LEDDPM                  8
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCC_MVDD                9
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCIE_VDDC               10
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_PCIE_VDDR               11
> 
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_1           0x11
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_2           0x12
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_3           0x13
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_4           0x14
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_5           0x15
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_6           0x16
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_7           0x17
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_8           0x18
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_9           0x19
> #define VOLTAGE_TYPE_GENERIC_I2C_10          0x1A
> 
> //SET_VOLTAGE_PARAMETERS_V3.ucVoltageMode
> #define ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE                     0        //Set voltage Level
> #define ATOM_INIT_VOLTAGE_REGULATOR          3        //Init Regulator
> #define ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE_PHASE               4        //Set Vregulator Phase, only for SVID/PVID regulator
> #define ATOM_GET_MAX_VOLTAGE                 6        //Get Max Voltage, not used from SetVoltageTable v1.3
> #define ATOM_GET_VOLTAGE_LEVEL               6        //Get Voltage level from vitual voltage ID, not used for SetVoltage v1.4
> #define ATOM_GET_LEAKAGE_ID                  8        //Get Leakage Voltage Id ( starting from SMU7x IP ), SetVoltage v1.4
> 
> // define vitual voltage id in usVoltageLevel
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID0             0xff01
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID1             0xff02
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID2             0xff03
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID3             0xff04
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID4             0xff05
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID5             0xff06
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID6             0xff07
> #define ATOM_VIRTUAL_VOLTAGE_ID7             0xff08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 02 00 FB 04 part is:
> 
> 02, ucVoltageType= MVDDC // To tell which voltage to set up
> 
> 00, ucVoltageMode= ATOM_SET_VOLTAGE // Indicate action: Set voltage level
> 
> FB 04, usVoltageLeve so the voltage to set 1.275v. // real voltage level in unit of mv
> 
> So changing the FB 04 to 14 05 you could get 1.3v.
> 
> I have tested to change the vddci voltage to a 580 like this and seems o work: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27791442-post980.html


Damn, thank you for your thorough assistance, I almost feel guilty now, because I found someone who will switch his Vega 56 with my Fury X (+ some cash), so I wont be tinkering with Fury X BIOS anymore... I loved the tinkering, tighter timings for HBM, etc, but my Fury X was just bottlenecking me in some specific games, no mater how far I oc'ed or tweaked. 

It has surprised how good the 4 GB VRAM still holds up. The Fury X can still play most games on megaultraextremedeluxe settings, with maybe textures and shadows set to high (which still give detailed textures not to scoff at). I will definitely miss the watercooler. It was so quiet, kept the card very, *very* cool, far below its max without becoming very loud (around 45/50 Celsius with the temp target set to those values in the BIOS (I altered between 45 and 50 often whenever I did a modification to the BIOS) and a slight increase in the aggressiveness with which the fan changed speed to maintain that target. Pumping the heat directly out of the case instead of pumping it into the case was definitely a very big plus as well. I have already installed an extra 140mm exhaust fan in the top back of my case in preparation for the Gigabyte Vega 56 OC  I have four 140mm as intake, 3 in the front, one on the bottom, and I had one 140mm exhaust at the back, which was plenty to just cool my Ryzen 2600 with a Noctua NH-D15, and provided good airflow over the board/board-VRMs as well. A ~300W card dumping its heat into the case will be a nice 'stresstest' to test my overall airflow, but the extra exhaust will probably not hurt. 

Anyway, thanks again for going through the effort to help me.


----------



## mynm

Garwinski said:


> Yes, even unplugged all cables totally, reinstalled drivers with DDU multiple times, still the HBM voltage was stuck on 1.275V. However, on 1.275V I did not notice any adverse effects compared to 1.3V. Could be that the negative impact is less pronounced or visible when it comes to ram, compared to too low voltage on core, but I did not have any issues at all.
> 
> I have traded my Fury X for a Vega 56 (+some extra cash of course), so this will be a non issue for me very soon anyways. I did buy the Gigabyte Vega 56 OC however, which can be a problematic card as far as I can tell, judging from reviews on the internet (might explain why it is €100 cheaper than other aftermarket Vega 56's  ) I will put the card through the wringer, update to the newest BIOS, undervolt, etc, to quickly flush out any instability. If there still is instability with this card, no mater what I do, I will still have two years of warranty left (card came with three years warranty).
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, thank you for your thorough assistance, I almost feel guilty now, because I found someone who will switch his Vega 56 with my Fury X (+ some cash), so I wont be tinkering with Fury X BIOS anymore... I loved the tinkering, tighter timings for HBM, etc, but my Fury X was just bottlenecking me in some specific games, no mater how far I oc'ed or tweaked.
> 
> It has surprised how good the 4 GB VRAM still holds up. The Fury X can still play most games on megaultraextremedeluxe settings, with maybe textures and shadows set to high (which still give detailed textures not to scoff at). I will definitely miss the watercooler. It was so quiet, kept the card very, *very* cool, far below its max without becoming very loud (around 45/50 Celsius with the temp target set to those values in the BIOS (I altered between 45 and 50 often whenever I did a modification to the BIOS) and a slight increase in the aggressiveness with which the fan changed speed to maintain that target. Pumping the heat directly out of the case instead of pumping it into the case was definitely a very big plus as well. I have already installed an extra 140mm exhaust fan in the top back of my case in preparation for the Gigabyte Vega 56 OC  I have four 140mm as intake, 3 in the front, one on the bottom, and I had one 140mm exhaust at the back, which was plenty to just cool my Ryzen 2600 with a Noctua NH-D15, and provided good airflow over the board/board-VRMs as well. A ~300W card dumping its heat into the case will be a nice 'stresstest' to test my overall airflow, but the extra exhaust will probably not hurt.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for going through the effort to help me.


You are welcome.

I hope your vega works well.

And hope my HBM memory voltage sugested mod works if anybody test it, it seem an easier way to adjust the voltage.


----------



## AGameBossA

Greetings to all forum participants. I have Asus strix r9 fury all cores unlocked (4096). Everything works well, there are no artifacts. But there is a question why energy saving does not work. All the time, the frequency is 1000 and the voltage is 1.18. Maybe there is a way to fix this or a ready-made version of the BIOS. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## DedEmbryonicCe1

AGameBossA said:


> Greetings to all forum participants. I have Asus strix r9 fury all cores unlocked (4096). Everything works well, there are no artifacts. But there is a question why energy saving does not work. All the time, the frequency is 1000 and the voltage is 1.18. Maybe there is a way to fix this or a ready-made version of the BIOS. Thank you very much in advance.


Were you the one that unlocked it or did a previous owner? If it was someone else, check the powerstates they flashed to the BIOS.


----------



## AGameBossA

I reflash the video card. On the stock BIOS, everything works well and the voltage keeps around 0.90 in idle time. But when unlocking 4096 cores, the card constantly works on 1.18 even in idle.


----------



## AGameBossA

topic dead?


----------



## xkm1948

AGameBossA said:


> topic dead?


Yep. Fiji was the unwanted middle child that got swept underneath the rug. Everyone has moved on.


----------



## 99belle99

I moved on to Vega myself. Fury X was still good for it's time though.


----------



## NightAntilli

My Fury Nitro is still working fine. Not much to complain about.


----------



## Alastair

Is HBM overclocking still blocked?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Alastair said:


> Is HBM overclocking still blocked?


at least it is blocked in afterburner on my r9 fury nitro. i didnt tried using wattman, but as far as i remember there was also no mem tab in wattman and that was after Sept 2017 . But the card itself runs good for the age. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## generaleramon

Alastair said:


> Is HBM overclocking still blocked?


Yep, even in Bios, but you can change the HBM timings, i made my own personal set, 440GB/s now on Oclmembench


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

generaleramon said:


> Yep, even in Bios, but you can change the HBM timings, i made my own personal set, 440GB/s now on Oclmembench


how did you achieved that? is there a software or something like this to edit the Timings on hbm on a fury ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## generaleramon

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> how did you achieved that? is there a software or something like this to edit the Timings on hbm on a fury ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


I have only changed the timings for the 500Mhz HBM strap. I will post my "set" in the next days if you want (i'm not using that PC right now). Not sure if it will be stable for you, you might need to change the HBM voltage, My card is fine @1.287v (1.3v stock).

Strap 500Mhz (Start at A999 offset in my bios) > 08 50 C3 00 
Timings > 01 00 1C 34 14 B0 22 8A 00 13 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42

500Mhz - 440GB/s - 1.287v HBM with 1000Mhz Core (R9 Fury Nano)


----------



## Heuchler

AMD Memory Tweak recently added Fiji support
https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Heuchler said:


> AMD Memory Tweak recently added Fiji support
> 
> https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak


Now thats some crazy stuff that i've to try out. 
thank you for posting it !
Does someone know if the hynix HBM is good for this?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heuchler

I think Ne01 OnnA got his Fury Nitro OC to 439.x GB/s with his custom BIOS

My stock card is 385 GB/s (need to fix this)


----------



## NightAntilli

Heuchler said:


> AMD Memory Tweak recently added Fiji support
> https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak


Nice.... But I have no idea what to do with HBM timings, so I won't be touching them.


----------



## generaleramon

I started to analyze the bios to understand wich bit change which timing
this is what i found right now:
01 00 *21* 34 *12* *A0* 22 8A 00 *13* 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 *28* 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42
21= TRCDWA=8 (Good BW uplift (+35GB/s)and stable if set to 0(HEX>1C))
12= TRC=18
A0= TR2W=10
13= TRP_WRA=19 (Good BW uplift +8GB/s setting it to 16(HEX>10)
28= WR=8

WinAMDTweak.exe --current Results:


Spoiler



GPU 0: Fiji [Radeon R9 FURY / NANO Series] Hynix HBM

Channel 0's write command parameters:
DAT_DLY: 6 DQS_DLY: 6 DQS_XTR: 1 OEN_DLY: 6
OEN_EXT: 0 OEN_SEL: 3 CMD_DLY: 0 ADR_DLY: 0
Channel 1's write command parameters:
DAT_DLY: 6 DQS_DLY: 6 DQS_XTR: 1 OEN_DLY: 6
OEN_EXT: 0 OEN_SEL: 3 CMD_DLY: 0 ADR_DLY: 0
Power Mangement related timings:
CKSRE: 5 CKSRX: 5 CKE_PULSE: 10 CKE: 5 SEQ_IDLE: 7
RAS related timings:
RC: 18 RRD: 3 RCDRA: 8 RCDR: 7 RCDWA: 0 RCDW: 0
CAS related timings:
CL: 4 W2R: 10 R2R: 2 CCDL: 1 R2W: 10 NOPR: 0 NOPW: 0
Misc. DRAM timings:
MRD: 4 RRDL: 4 RFC: 48 TRP: 6 RP_RDA: 12 RP_WRA: 19
Misc2. DRAM timings:
WDATATR: 0 T32AW: 0 RPAR: 0 WPAR: 0 FAW: 0 PA2WDATA: 0 PA2RDATA: 0
Mode Register 0:
DBR: 1 DBW: 1 TCSR: 0 DQR: 1
DQW: 1 ADD_PAR: 1 TM: 0
Mode Register 1:
WR: 8 NDS: 1
Mode Register 2:
WL: 2 RL: 4
Mode Register 3:
APRAS: 13 BG: 0 BL: 0
Refresh Interval:
REF: 11
Thermal Throttle Control:
THRESH: 0 LEVEL: 0 PWRDOWN: 0 SHUTDOWN: 0 EN_SHUTDOWN: 0 OVERSAMPLE: 0 AVG_SAMPLE: 0
Hammer:
ENB: 1 CNT: 5 TRC: 0



Updated my custom set,now getting 450GB/s! :h34r-smi HBM is FAST!
Testing memory with this tool, not sure if it's accurate, seems to stress the card, not like a AAA game. "Need for Speed - Payback" is the best game to test memory stability anyway.
https://github.com/ihaque/memtestCL


Spoiler



Test summary:
-----------------------------------------
25 iterations over 3500 MiB of memory on device Fiji
Moving inversions (ones and zeros): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Memtest86 walking 8-bit: 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
True walking zeros (8-bit): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
True walking ones (8-bit): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Moving inversions (random): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
True walking zeros (32-bit): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
True walking ones (32-bit): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Random blocks: 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Memtest86 Modulo-20: 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Integer logic: 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Integer logic (4 loops): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Integer logic (local memory): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Integer logic (4 loops, local memory): 0 failed iterations
(0 total incorrect bits)
Final error count: 0 errors



And this is my latest "UberMixHBM v0.6". Based on the 400Mhz strap but with a lot of custom stuff and some 100Mhz strap bits  .A lot better than the usual "TMOD" you can find online. :thumb:


Code:


01 00 1C 34 12 A0 22 8A 00 10 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42

Done some short tests:


Code:


//The Witcher 3 1440P Ultra (NO AA) (I like how i'm losing only 1FPS enabling AA at 1440P :rolleyes:)
Stock= 54FPS
UberMixHBM v0.6= 55FPS
//Superposition Benchmark 1080P Extreme (Best of 2 Runs)
Stock= 3220pts
UberMixHBM v0.6= 3245pts +0.7%
//Superposition Benchmark 4K Optimized + Medium Textures + DOF OFF + MB OFF (Best of 2 Runs)
Stock= 4975pts
UberMixHBM v0.6= 5061pts +1.7%


----------



## diggiddi

generaleramon said:


> I started to analyze the bios to understand wich bit change wich timing
> this is what i found right now:
> 01 00 *21* 34 *12* *A0* 22 8A 00 *13* 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 *28* 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42
> 21= TRCDWA=8 (Good BW uplift (+35GB/s)and stable if set to 0(HEX>1C))
> 12= TRC=18
> A0= TR2W=10
> 13= TRP_WRA=19 (Good BW uplift +8GB/s setting it to 16(HEX>10)
> 28= WR=8
> 
> WinAMDTweak.exe --current Results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> GPU 0: Fiji [Radeon R9 FURY / NANO Series] Hynix HBM
> 
> Channel 0's write command parameters:
> DAT_DLY: 6 DQS_DLY: 6 DQS_XTR: 1 OEN_DLY: 6
> OEN_EXT: 0 OEN_SEL: 3 CMD_DLY: 0 ADR_DLY: 0
> Channel 1's write command parameters:
> DAT_DLY: 6 DQS_DLY: 6 DQS_XTR: 1 OEN_DLY: 6
> OEN_EXT: 0 OEN_SEL: 3 CMD_DLY: 0 ADR_DLY: 0
> Power Mangement related timings:
> CKSRE: 5 CKSRX: 5 CKE_PULSE: 10 CKE: 5 SEQ_IDLE: 7
> RAS related timings:
> RC: 18 RRD: 3 RCDRA: 8 RCDR: 7 RCDWA: 0 RCDW: 0
> CAS related timings:
> CL: 4 W2R: 10 R2R: 2 CCDL: 1 R2W: 10 NOPR: 0 NOPW: 0
> Misc. DRAM timings:
> MRD: 4 RRDL: 4 RFC: 48 TRP: 6 RP_RDA: 12 RP_WRA: 19
> Misc2. DRAM timings:
> WDATATR: 0 T32AW: 0 RPAR: 0 WPAR: 0 FAW: 0 PA2WDATA: 0 PA2RDATA: 0
> Mode Register 0:
> DBR: 1 DBW: 1 TCSR: 0 DQR: 1
> DQW: 1 ADD_PAR: 1 TM: 0
> Mode Register 1:
> WR: 8 NDS: 1
> Mode Register 2:
> WL: 2 RL: 4
> Mode Register 3:
> APRAS: 13 BG: 0 BL: 0
> Refresh Interval:
> REF: 11
> Thermal Throttle Control:
> THRESH: 0 LEVEL: 0 PWRDOWN: 0 SHUTDOWN: 0 EN_SHUTDOWN: 0 OVERSAMPLE: 0 AVG_SAMPLE: 0
> Hammer:
> ENB: 1 CNT: 5 TRC: 0
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my custom set,now getting 450GB/s! :h34r-smi HBM is FAST!
> Testing memory with this tool, not sure if it's accurate, seems to stress the card, not like a AAA game. "Need for Speed - Payback" is the best game to test memory stability anyway.
> https://github.com/ihaque/memtestCL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Test summary:
> -----------------------------------------
> 25 iterations over 3500 MiB of memory on device Fiji
> Moving inversions (ones and zeros): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Memtest86 walking 8-bit: 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> True walking zeros (8-bit): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> True walking ones (8-bit): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Moving inversions (random): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> True walking zeros (32-bit): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> True walking ones (32-bit): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Random blocks: 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Memtest86 Modulo-20: 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Integer logic: 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Integer logic (4 loops): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Integer logic (local memory): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Integer logic (4 loops, local memory): 0 failed iterations
> (0 total incorrect bits)
> Final error count: 0 errors
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my latest "UberMixHBM v0.6". Based on the 400Mhz strap but with a lot of custom stuff and some 100Mhz strap bits  .A lot better than the usual "TMOD" you can find online. :thumb:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 01 00 1C 34 12 A0 22 8A 00 10 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42
> 
> Done some short tests:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> //The Witcher 3 1440P Ultra (NO AA) (I like how i'm losing only 1FPS enabling AA at 1440P :rolleyes:)
> Stock= 54FPS
> UberMixHBM v0.6= 55FPS
> //Superposition Benchmark 1080P Extreme (Best of 2 Runs)
> Stock= 3220pts
> UberMixHBM v0.6= 3245pts +0.7%
> //Superposition Benchmark 4K Optimized + Medium Textures + DOF OFF + MB OFF (Best of 2 Runs)
> Stock= 4975pts
> UberMixHBM v0.6= 5061pts +1.7%


Cool


----------



## Heuchler

very interesting work generaleramon. will have to look into it this stuff.

A few more FPS would always be appreciated 




Division 2 medium-high @1440p
Sapphire Fury Nitro OC @1120 core (HBM 500- stock)


----------



## generaleramon

someone knows if it's possible to lower the idle fan speed on a R9 Nano? i can't go any lower than 1600rpm, my card runs [email protected] Any suggestions?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

generaleramon said:


> someone knows if it's possible to lower the idle fan speed on a R9 Nano? i can't go any lower than 1600rpm, my card runs [email protected] Any suggestions?


Did you tried this tool here ?

RadeonFanController
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/radeon-fancontroller-tool-for-amd-gpus.414383/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## generaleramon

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> Did you tried this tool here ?
> 
> RadeonFanController
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/radeon-fancontroller-tool-for-amd-gpus.414383/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


i'll test it. Thanks


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

generaleramon said:


> i'll test it. Thanks


hopefully it worx, hold thumbs!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## generaleramon

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> hopefully it worx, hold thumbs!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


nope, GPU-Z is showing 0% Fan but the speed remain at 1600RPMs, i also tried to use the LUT fan mode instead of Fuzzy Logic. No changes, i guess is something locked at the drivers lelvel, these Fiji are really locked down


----------



## Heuchler

generaleramon said:


> nope, GPU-Z is showing 0% Fan but the speed remain at 1600RPMs, i also tried to use the LUT fan mode instead of Fuzzy Logic. No changes, i guess is something locked at the drivers lelvel, these Fiji are really locked down


I have been using MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner

you can set it to startup when Windows loads with a custom fan profile


----------



## generaleramon

Heuchler said:


> I have been using MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner
> 
> you can set it to startup when Windows loads with a custom fan profile


yeah i know, but even if the card is reporting 0%, the fan still run @ 1600rpm


----------



## boot318

Anyone know where to get the Fury X Fox Bios FX6 with no -.0375 on the VCore at? Rather have +.0250 on VCore that bios.


----------



## BlackRain_85

*Thanks for all these Tips!*

First of all, im new here as you can see 
Nice to meet you all!

I tried a lot on the timings of the Fury X.
And this is what i have with 1.325V on the HBM using the last Official Bios with HBM Voltmodding via HexEditor.

The Graphics Card is on 1100/500

Thats it. 

See ya


----------



## xenkw0n

Why am I having such a hard time finding a guide on tweaking memory timings at the BIOS level? That windows tool would be cool to find the best stable clocks but in the end I want to apply my final changes via a BIOS mod. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Picked up a Saphire Nitro Fury with the 1050/500 BIOS and want to tweak the timings. The guide on the first post here doesn't address memory timings at all and I've been swimming through this post but to no avail.


----------



## generaleramon

xenkw0n said:


> Why am I having such a hard time finding a guide on tweaking memory timings at the BIOS level? That windows tool would be cool to find the best stable clocks but in the end I want to apply my final changes via a BIOS mod. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Picked up a Saphire Nitro Fury with the 1050/500 BIOS and want to tweak the timings. The guide on the first post here doesn't address memory timings at all and I've been swimming through this post but to no avail.


here are the main things to do:

-Find the bios: i used the latest "Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro" bios on the TPU database > https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185716/sapphire-r9fury-4096-160720

-Use ATOMBIOSReader to read/export the tables in the bios > the memory related one is > " 001c: a82e Len 02c3 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info) "

-The table start at offset "a82e" and the lenght is "02c3"

-Open the bios with a hex editor (i like HxD) and find/select the table

-This bios has support for Hynix memory and contains 4 straps > 100-400-500-600Mhz (under "BIOS Internals" in the TPU bios page and at the beginning of the "VRAM_Info" table(H5VR2GCCM_1_3V))

-Now let's find out what hex values we are looking for (https://www.binaryhexconverter.com/hex-to-decimal-converter):
600Mhz +00 = 60000 = 00 EA 60(Hex) > 60 EA 00(flipped) < we will find this at the beginning of the strap
500Mhz +00 = 50000 = 00 50 C3(Hex) > 50 C3 00(flipped) < same as above
400Mhz...
100Mhz...

-Now look for the "60 EA 00" and "50 C3 00" straps in the table. All the informations between 500Mhz and 600Mhz are the 500Mhz strap's timings (Lenght: 28)
500Mhz Strap (A948) > 50 C3 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08
600Mhz Strap (A970) > 60 EA 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08

at this point change what you want and save the bios, fix the checksum and flash it. DONE. Easy easy


----------



## generaleramon

BlackRain_85 said:


> First of all, im new here as you can see
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> I tried a lot on the timings of the Fury X.
> And this is what i have with 1.325V on the HBM using the last Official Bios with HBM Voltmodding via HexEditor.
> 
> The Graphics Card is on 1100/500
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> See ya


why not downvolting the P0? my R9Nano can do 775mv(i have a HD6990 that can do 775mv at idle LOL)


----------



## boot318

xenkw0n said:


> Why am I having such a hard time finding a guide on tweaking memory timings at the BIOS level? That windows tool would be cool to find the best stable clocks but in the end I want to apply my final changes via a BIOS mod. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Picked up a Saphire Nitro Fury with the 1050/500 BIOS and want to tweak the timings. The guide on the first post here doesn't address memory timings at all and I've been swimming through this post but to no avail.


https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/creating-bios-hex-editing-guide-280x-and-newer.406016/

You can look on the first post to the Mega link... he has some TMod bios for the Nitro.



@generaleramon We average joes! You gotta do it for us! LOL


----------



## xenkw0n

generaleramon said:


> here are the main things to do:
> 
> -Find the bios: i used the latest "Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro" bios on the TPU database > https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185716/sapphire-r9fury-4096-160720
> 
> -Use ATOMBIOSReader to read/export the tables in the bios > the memory related one is > " 001c: a82e Len 02c3 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info) "
> 
> -The table start at offset "a82e" and the lenght is "02c3"
> 
> -Open the bios with a hex editor (i like HxD) and find/select the table
> 
> -This bios has support for Hynix memory and contains 4 straps > 100-400-500-600Mhz (under "BIOS Internals" in the TPU bios page and at the beginning of the "VRAM_Info" table(H5VR2GCCM_1_3V))
> 
> -Now let's find out what hex values we are looking for (https://www.binaryhexconverter.com/hex-to-decimal-converter):
> 600Mhz +00 = 60000 = 00 EA 60(Hex) > 60 EA 00(flipped) < we will find this at the beginning of the strap
> 500Mhz +00 = 50000 = 00 50 C3(Hex) > 50 C3 00(flipped) < same as above
> 400Mhz...
> 100Mhz...
> 
> -Now look for the "60 EA 00" and "50 C3 00" straps in the table. All the informations between 500Mhz and 600Mhz are the 500Mhz strap's timings (Lenght: 28)
> 500Mhz Strap (A948) > 50 C3 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08
> 600Mhz Strap (A970) > 60 EA 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08
> 
> at this point change what you want and save the bios, fix the checksum and flash it. DONE. Easy easy


Thank you! I found these sections in the BIOS using HxD, if 50 C3 00 is = 50000 mhz strap, which values are actually the timings? Is each value after that and before the 600mhz strap section different timings? Has someone mapped out what each position represents? As long as certain values aren't variable declarations and are all in fact actual timings (I'm guessing each block is a different timing value, or are some values derived from multiple blocks?), I won't "brick" the card just because of changing a value that isn't actually a timing value. Really appreciate the assistance...

I saw your other post referenced a section in the strap of timings, if I just replace my 500mhz values with the ones you posted, could that potentially work and give me the timings you updated with? Are you running at 500mhz?


----------



## Schmuckley

"How to turn your GPU into a brick in 10 seconds flat" :lachen:

No seriously, thx for the info!


----------



## xenkw0n

Schmuckley said:


> "How to turn your GPU into a brick in 10 seconds flat" :lachen:
> 
> No seriously, thx for the info!


I mean, you can always flash them again in DOS and this card has dual BIOS anyway so correcting a broken flash is even easier.


----------



## generaleramon

xenkw0n said:


> Thank you! I found these sections in the BIOS using HxD, if 50 C3 00 is = 50000 mhz strap, which values are actually the timings? Is each value after that and before the 600mhz strap section different timings? Has someone mapped out what each position represents? As long as certain values aren't variable declarations and are all in fact actual timings (I'm guessing each block is a different timing value, or are some values derived from multiple blocks?), I won't "brick" the card just because of changing a value that isn't actually a timing value. Really appreciate the assistance...
> 
> I saw your other post referenced a section in the strap of timings, if I just replace my 500mhz values with the ones you posted, could that potentially work and give me the timings you updated with? Are you running at 500mhz?


as you can see the first 3 hex values identify the strap frequency, the rest are the actual timings(not sure about the last missing 08, i need to re-check my bios, i have a backup on my system), use something like https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak to read/decode the string/timings

01 00 1C 34 12 A0 22 8A 00 10 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42
50 C3 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08

so yeah, just change the stock values with mine custom ones and you are good to go

the 500 and 600mhz straps use the same timings as you noted, HBM clocks are klocked on fiji, so 500mhz is the only one we can use.

let me know if you need further help, these cards are still amazing


----------



## xenkw0n

Nice - Used the one offset voltage mod + your timings (your timings are indeed far better than any other ones when I tested them all - Cheers) at the 500mhz strap and yea, that's the only strap that matters anymore so memory timing is really the only way to get memory speed bosts on these cards. My Nitro doesn't overclock that well so I'm just at -1 offset core voltage @ 1075mhz... 1100mhz needs 1.275v minimum which is just a bit much for these power hogs considering I want it to last a while.

Not a bad buy for $85 including tax off Ebay.



generaleramon said:


> as you can see the first 3 hex values identify the strap frequency, the rest are the actual timings(not sure about the last missing 08, i need to re-check my bios, i have a backup on my system), use something like https://github.com/Eliovp/amdmemorytweak to read/decode the string/timings
> 
> 01 00 1C 34 12 A0 22 8A 00 10 63 60 44 00 00 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 28 22 0D 08 07 0C 0C 1E 01 10 0A 00 10 42
> 50 C3 00 00 08 21 34 16 E0 24 AA 00 14 63 6C 44 40 01 00 00 AD 2A 38 0C 73 29 2A 0F 08 08 0E 0E 35 06 15 0D 00 10 42 08
> 
> so yeah, just change the stock values with mine custom ones and you are good to go
> 
> the 500 and 600mhz straps use the same timings as you noted, HBM clocks are klocked on fiji, so 500mhz is the only one we can use.
> 
> let me know if you need further help, these cards are still amazing


Have you tried downvolting the memory to see if it reacts better to tighter timings? Isn't spec for HBM1 memory 1.25v?

Setting the memory voltage to 1.25 and it still passes FireStrike Ultra Stress Test with your modded timings. I tried 1.20v just to see and it was showing sporadic artifacts on the desktop. Right now I'm using your timings at 1.275v on the memory.


----------



## generaleramon

xenkw0n said:


> Have you tried downvolting the memory to see if it reacts better to tighter timings? Isn't spec for HBM1 memory 1.25v?
> 
> Setting the memory voltage to 1.25 and it still passes FireStrike Ultra Stress Test with your modded timings. I tried 1.20v just to see and it was showing sporadic artifacts on the desktop. Right now I'm using your timings at 1.275v on the memory.


(on my card)i loose some points if i downvolt to 1.287v, i saw no increase past 1.3v.


----------



## keeph8n

So as far as I can gather, no HBM memory frequency increases are allowed anymore yes with new drivers? Even if bios sets 650Mhz, driver will overwrite to 500Mhz as far as what I'm reading in here. 

Have a pair of these cards that will do 1365 with ease at -50, but memory is holding me back in benchmarks.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a Fury Nano I want to use in a Dell overclocking project. It's very retro. I chose the Nano because it fits and it's just about the fastest 4GB GPU around. The system has an 8GB DDR2 limit. These cards came with a legacy BIOS, but a later UEFI was available. All my GPUs boot in that computer except this one. I suspect it has the UEFI BIOS. I don't have a UEFI computer to test this theory. I may need to have someone else sort this out for me. What would be the procedure to revert this card to the original legacy BIOS?
The system is basically an upgrade of the Dimension E520 in my sig. I want to see if I can run some light benchmarks at the 4GHz speed in the CPUZ link.


----------



## sazistas

Hi guys, I have a tri-x fury and I have found the stable overclock settings on windows for mining but I want to use the card on Linux now for mining as it is a 4gb card and it can only mine ethereum under linux due to the dag approaching the 4GB. The problem is when I am trying to enter the same oc settings I had in windows to linux the card crashes. Can anyone help me by modifying my current bios and apply those OC settings there so I will not have to mess up with the linux commands?
I am attaching a screenshot from the Trixx which shows my working settings.


----------



## XR5777

Hello and hope everyone is good.

Bit of a late reply but just wondering if anyone could help us out here regarding post #1,941 and the FuryX.

So basically since the newer versions of the AMD drivers, the FuryX will after some hours, cut off with an error in the Event Viewer stating 'AMDKMDAG recovered' and an event ID114 which tends to be power related.

Its got to a point now where the FuryX is running over 1.387mV on MSI Afterburner, still crashes.

So may I ask, is the Zerotre.zip set of BIOS compatible with the Fury X? I've tested this BIOS and there's issues on a FuryX ie the LED's don't work.

I'm attempting to increase the HBM voltage on the BIOS but I've read over 100 pages here, I've downloaded the FuryX ROM pack but the Hex edits don't match up? Infact most of them are not found?

Is it actually possible to increase the HBM voltage on a FuryX Asus BIOS update?

I can upload the modified BIOS here if anyone could take a look? Every post here says I have to send it to Onna? Please help us!

Thankyou very much for your time and hope to speak soon.


----------



## pro_duo

View attachment 2488746

there are 2 HBM modules each with a separate timing strap ??

so we would need to adjust both modules?

as soon as I set the strap on both I het only 100 and 400 mhz strap on one module and 

500-600-100-400-500-600 on the second one :/


----------

